# What Other Jewelry Brands Do You Buy/Wear?



## nycmamaofone

Obviously I’m obsessed with VCA, but I was curious what other VCA-obsessed people wear besides VCA and Cartier. I find myself buying too many Alhambra pieces and am wondering if I need to branch out lol. Pieces that “go” with VCA are a plus. Pics welcome!


----------



## floridamama

I’m in the same situation as you. I recently went to Bulgari and fell in love with the serpenti collection. I have on my wishlist the ring in white gold with diamonds and the matching bracelet. The sparkle factor is incredible!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

I've been contemplating either the Dior Rose Des Vents or Bvlgari Divas Dream collection for a stone piece (e.g. carnelian). Also a fan of the Chaumet bee my love collection.


----------



## nycmamaofone

floridamama said:


> I’m in the same situation as you. I recently went to Bulgari and fell in love with the serpenti collection. I have on my wishlist the ring in white gold with diamonds and the matching bracelet. The sparkle factor is incredible!


I have yet to go into a Bulgari boutique but need to. I am a snake (Zodiac) so maybe I should check it out...


----------



## nycmamaofone

ShimmerDreamz said:


> I've been contemplating either the Dior Rose Des Vents or Bvlgari Divas Dream collection for a stone piece (e.g. carnelian). Also a fan of the Chaumet bee my love collection.


I’ll check out Chaumet. Thanks for the recommendation. Never seen any of their pieces either.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I’m new to VCA and jewelry in general but I’ve also got my eye on Graff’s Butterfly collection.


----------



## baghagg

Graff and HW


----------



## sacha1009

I am obsessed in Cartier..I have Bulgari necklace and ring and love them too..My wishlist to buy is VCA


----------



## ayshaa

I used to wear a lot of 18k gold by a local designer here before shifting to VCA and Cartier, I found myself so obsessed with Alhambra necklace, ring and bracelet that I've got few years back and it was the only thing I wore, I made another set purchase few years ago, it was the Onyx and I held back until just a year or so and I got the MOP then SO then this year 2020 I spent a lot on VCA that I forgot to branch out like you said lol now I have almost everything I want from VCA and Cartier, I am thinking of the Boucheron serpent boheme collection. I have few on my wishlist and hoping to get them next year 







I think I am just crazy about stones in general, I don't mind solid gold but stones makes me so happy


----------



## Canturi lover

Great question   I have a mix of VCA, Cartier, Bvlgari and Tiffany. I also collect Canturi (Australian designer). Would love to add pieces from Vhernier, Seaman Scheppes and David Webb


----------



## 880

Verdura, Suzanne Belperron (from Verdura Belperron), pomellato. I like Bulgari too.


----------



## lynne_ross

I still have a few more VCA items to get before I get sucked into a new brands lol. I have Cartier, Tiffany and Rolex pieces and I have some Graff pieces on my wish list that will work with some of my VCA pieces. For larger stones I don’t like buying designer so keeping my eye out seperately for the perfect loose stones. I would also love a HW piece at some point but that will likely not be for a long tine given the prices.


----------



## DS2006

ayshaa said:


> I used to wear a lot of 18k gold by a local designer here before shifting to VCA and Cartier, I found myself so obsessed with Alhambra necklace, ring and bracelet that I've got few years back and it was the only thing I wore, I made another set purchase few years ago, it was the Onyx and I held back until just a year or so and I got the MOP then SO then this year 2020 I spent a lot on VCA that I forgot to branch out like you said lol now I have almost everything I want from VCA and Cartier, I am thinking of the Boucheron serpent boheme collection. I have few on my wishlist and hoping to get them next year
> 
> View attachment 4875602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875601
> 
> 
> I think I am just crazy about stones in general, I don't mind solid gold but stones makes me so happy



This looks like a good option for turquoise and lapis since they are hard to access with VCA. They even have a beaded border which might possibly coordinate with certain VCA pieces.

I mostly wear classic diamond pieces in platinum. I had a few Tiffany platinum and gold pieces and a Cartier watch prior to getting into VCA. I made several custom rings and pendants, as well. My problem is that I have more than I actually wear now, and I have basically gotten rid of anything I didn't love and knew I'd never wear. I like VCA better than all the other jewelry lines. I think many other jewelry brands have tried to bring out stone station necklaces, etc. to compete with Alhambra, but I still like Alhambra the best of all. (Trust me, I have tried and failed to find jewelry I loved as much at a lower price!) Aside from Alhambra, the floral pieces and butterflies of VCA are just the best of their kind, in my opinion. I still have a few things I want from VCA, but I am hoping I can eventually stop buying and just wear what I have (!!!), if we ever get out of COVID jail. Right now if I leave the house, I generally wear my wedding set and earrings, and that's it!


----------



## oranGetRee

Chaumet is the next brand for me. However the review of the SAs and service at the boutiques here are so terrible that I hesitated.

I tried Tiffany which I find too expensive for my liking ... and I tried Dior. I have several rose Des vents and used to love many items from Dior’s Dior Rose series. Sadly, resale value of Dior is not fantastic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have a bunch of Stephen Webster and Sutra pieces, and also a necklace by Roberto Coin and a few pieces by London Jewelers (local store).

Sutra earrings:





Stephen Webster bracelet and ring:


----------



## EpiFanatic

I stick with VCA for branded jewelry. A few Cartier pieces have caught my eye but not at the top of my priority list. I do have a very soft spot for super ideal cut diamonds and that’s a whole other beast. There are brands that generally would not be recognized but I am fine with that. Those who are SUPER anal about their diamonds will appreciate and understand. Others would just think I am CRAZY.  And I’m also a huge fan of antique cut diamonds and the hunt is as much fun as the find. And then jewelry settings and hand forged pieces, another rabbit hole...


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i’ve really been liking the chaumet josephine collection, but there’s no stores in the us to try anything on or even really any mod shots online :/


----------



## cayman718

I have a few pieces from Cartier, Chanel fine jewelry, Monique Pean, Nak Armstrong, and some non branded pieces, but most recently am obsessed with my newly acquired preloved HW ring.  Am eyeing the pink sapphire Frivole earrings or pendant to go with it 

I’ve realized that in the past I just buy pieces I like without thinking about how they fit into my collection and go with things I already have, so I’m trying to be more thoughtful about that going forward.


----------



## ayshaa

DS2006 said:


> This looks like a good option for turquoise and lapis since they are hard to access with VCA. They even have a beaded border which might possibly coordinate with certain VCA pieces.
> 
> I mostly wear classic diamond pieces in platinum. I had a few Tiffany platinum and gold pieces and a Cartier watch prior to getting into VCA. I made several custom rings and pendants, as well. My problem is that I have more than I actually wear now, and I have basically gotten rid of anything I didn't love and knew I'd never wear. I like VCA better than all the other jewelry lines. I think many other jewelry brands have tried to bring out stone station necklaces, etc. to compete with Alhambra, but I still like Alhambra the best of all. (Trust me, I have tried and failed to find jewelry I loved as much at a lower price!) Aside from Alhambra, the floral pieces and butterflies of VCA are just the best of their kind, in my opinion. I still have a few things I want from VCA, but I am hoping I can eventually stop buying and just wear what I have (!!!), if we ever get out of COVID jail. Right now if I leave the house, I generally wear my wedding set and earrings, and that's it!


You figured out my plan lol it is exactly why I am interested in the Boucheron collection. I've been waiting for the remake of turquoise and lapis in the Alhambra collection but there is no sign of it for years so yes that's a good alternative I guess plus it is a beautiful design, specially the rings 

That's what I am doing too, wearing solid gold if I am going out, bracelet, necklace and then when coming home, I wash every piece I wore.


----------



## ayshaa

Notorious Pink said:


> I have a bunch of Stephen Webster and Sutra pieces, and also a necklace by Roberto Coin and a few pieces by London Jewelers (local store).
> 
> Sutra earrings:
> 
> View attachment 4875713
> View attachment 4875716
> 
> 
> Stephen Webster bracelet and ring:
> 
> View attachment 4875714
> 
> View attachment 4875715


Stunning pieces!


----------



## fice16

I loved to collect the jewelries from Tiffany from 7+ years ago, and stopped after their yellow D collection.  Since then, I have collected jewelries from different designers (Robert Procop, Michael Beaudry, VCA, Bvlgari, Hermes, etc) based on my liking for the designs.  I also have some non-brand name jewelries mostly are hand-me-down pieces or pieces I acquired during travel.


----------



## fice16

Robert Procop pieces


----------



## fice16

For Bvlgari Serpenti lovers


----------



## fice16

My liking for some Hermes designs.


----------



## fice16

Non-brand name kunzite earrings acquired during travel


----------



## nycmamaofone

fice16 said:


> I loved to collect the jewelries from Tiffany from 7+ years ago, and stopped after their yellow D collection.  Since then, I have collected jewelries from different designers (Robert Procop, Michael Beaudry, VCA, Bvlgari, Hermes, etc) based on my liking for the designs.  I also have some non-brand name jewelries mostly are hand-me-down pieces or pieces I acquired during travel.


Your pieces are amazing!! Thanks for sharing the eye candy!


----------



## fice16

nycmamaofone said:


> Your pieces are amazing!! Thanks for sharing the eye candy!



Thank you.  Actually please pardon me for the lousy photos that I took.


----------



## fice16

Notorious Pink said:


> I have a bunch of Stephen Webster and Sutra pieces, and also a necklace by Roberto Coin and a few pieces by London Jewelers (local store).
> 
> Sutra earrings:
> 
> View attachment 4875713
> View attachment 4875716
> 
> 
> Stephen Webster bracelet and ring:
> 
> View attachment 4875714
> 
> View attachment 4875715



The Sutra earrings are so beautiful, and such statement pieces!  Gorgeous!


----------



## *emma*

Hermes and Fope


----------



## DS2006

fice16 said:


> I loved to collect the jewelries from Tiffany from 7+ years ago, and stopped after their yellow D collection.  Since then, I have collected jewelries from different designers (Robert Procop, Michael Beaudry, VCA, Bvlgari, Hermes, etc) based on my liking for the designs.  I also have some non-brand name jewelries mostly are hand-me-down pieces or pieces I acquired during travel.



I actually have some platinum Michael Beaudry rings and two pendants from back when he only did high end jewelry. They don't have large stones set in them, but they are beautifully made with hand engraving, etc. I am saving those for my daughters.


----------



## fice16

DS2006 said:


> I actually have some platinum Michael Beaudry rings and two pendants from back when he only did high end jewelry. They don't have large stones set in them, but they are beautifully made with hand engraving, etc. I am saving those for my daughters.



Yes, I think Michael Beaudry's jewelries back then were very exquisitely made & beautifully designed.
I don't have his platinum rings, but I have two of his pendants (no large stones) and I admire the designs a lot whenever I see them.  Now with COVID, I won't see them easily anymore...


----------



## deedeedor

Loving this


----------



## fice16

deedeedor said:


> Loving this
> 
> View attachment 4876439



Get this bracelet so we can be bracelet twin. This Serpenti bracelet is very sparkly in real life.  I am sure you will love it.


----------



## cromagnon

Marco Bicego and Carolina Bucci


----------



## EpiFanatic

I hope to add a piece from Robert Procop at some point. His pieces are lovely.


----------



## fice16

EpiFanatic said:


> I hope to add a piece from Robert Procop at some point. His pieces are lovely.
> View attachment 4876459



That's a lovely bracelet.  
I believe this bracelet is a matching set with my earrings (except I took very lousy photos, with lousy background)


----------



## deedeedor

fice16 said:


> Get this bracelet so we can be bracelet twin. This Serpenti bracelet is very sparkly in real life.  I am sure you will love it.




Do you stack it with 5 motifs or on a different arm?

I am debating to get another 5 VA pave to stack with my existing pave on the same arm or to get this serpentine bracelet to wear alone.


----------



## fice16

deedeedor said:


> Do you stack it with 5 motifs or on a different arm?
> 
> I am debating to get another 5 VA pave to stack with my existing pave on the same arm or to get this serpentine bracelet to wear alone.



Hi deedeedor, do you plan to wear the  bracelet everyday?  
I do wear the Serpenti bracelet on a different arm (no stack) because it is sparkling nicely and I don’t want other bracelets to scratch its high polish surface.  That said, I am not sure if its high-polish surface will be scratched easily by other bracelets or not (as I never try).  I did try to have both Alhambra and Serpenti on one arm, and they do stack beautifully.


----------



## deedeedor

fice16 said:


> Hi deedeedor, do you plan to wear the  bracelet everyday?
> I do wear the Serpenti bracelet on a different arm (no stack) because it is sparkling nicely and I don’t want other bracelets to scratch its high polish surface.  That said, I am not sure if its high-polish surface will be scratched easily by other bracelets or not (as I never try).  I did try to have both Alhambra and Serpenti on one arm, and they do stack beautifully.




Yes. I do tend to wear my bracelet everyday without taking it off.

So now paved va works well for me so i thought of getting another one.

On my right arm i just do tennis diamond stack. So maybe i can replace with serpentine.

VA and serpentine are really two different style....

I am really leaning towards two pave VA. But i love serpentine too lol


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> I hope to add a piece from Robert Procop at some point. His pieces are lovely.
> View attachment 4876459



I love!! What are his prices like?


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> I stick with VCA for branded jewelry. A few Cartier pieces have caught my eye but not at the top of my priority list. I do have a very soft spot for super ideal cut diamonds and that’s a whole other beast. There are brands that generally would not be recognized but I am fine with that. Those who are SUPER anal about their diamonds will appreciate and understand. Others would just think I am CRAZY.  And I’m also a huge fan of antique cut diamonds and the hunt is as much fun as the find. And then jewelry settings and hand forged pieces, another rabbit hole...



Another super ideal cut nut here! lol

I have Cartier and Tiffany pieces.  I'd love to add HW and Graff to my collection at some point.


----------



## Phoenix123

baghagg said:


> Graff and HW



Would love to see them, if you'd like to share.


----------



## mmgoodies

I also like Dior fine jewelry, Harry Winston and Anita Ko


----------



## Rami00

I have few Tiffany and Cartier pieces. Here is my Tiffany’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
collection!


----------



## legally_tanned

floridamama said:


> I’m in the same situation as you. I recently went to Bulgari and fell in love with the serpenti collection. I have on my wishlist the ring in white gold with diamonds and the matching bracelet. The sparkle factor is incredible!



Same here, the WG serpenti ring with diamond pave is in my bankruptcy list. I mean, wishlist.


----------



## legally_tanned

Rami00 said:


> I have few Tiffany and Cartier pieces. Here is my Tiffany’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collection!



The Tiffany Victoria! Sooo lovely.


----------



## fice16

Rami00 said:


> I have few Tiffany and Cartier pieces. Here is my Tiffany’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collection!



Love the yellow D pendant.  Is that a fancy Intense or Vivid?    
Mine is ring-earring set.


----------



## Alena21

Piaget,Tiffany, Boucheron, Chopard, Harry Winston, Pomellato, Staurino Fratelli, Chaumet, Yoko London, Mikimoto, Tasaki, Casmine.
I go to jewelry fairs and buy a lot from artisans and boutique jewelry houses. In general whatever catches my eye and then just mix and match. My friend's aunt has a jewelry house that does custom jewelry for the Sultan of Brunei and his family so I got some stuff from her too.


----------



## Rami00

fice16 said:


> Love the yellow D pendant.  Is that a fancy Intense or Vivid?
> Mine is ring-earring set.


Thank you! It's a fancy vivid


----------



## Rami00

legally_tanned said:


> The Tiffany Victoria! Sooo lovely.


Thank you! I am a big fan of Victoria line, I'd love to add a ring one day.


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I am a big fan of Victoria line, I'd love to add a ring one day.



The Victoria band is stunning! You should add it. Classic design, would look great with your style!


----------



## Zürichberg

Mostly vintage pieces from Verdura, Buccellati and Cartier. For important diamonds my family and I love Graff.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I love hearing about everyone’s favorite jewelry brands! I’m also into Messika and am eyeing this ring. Does anybody have it?


----------



## mslittlebob

oranGetRee said:


> Chaumet is the next brand for me. However the review of the SAs and service at the boutiques here are so terrible that I hesitated.
> 
> I tried Tiffany which I find too expensive for my liking ... and I tried Dior. I have several rose Des vents and used to love many items from Dior’s Dior Rose series. Sadly, resale value of Dior is not fantastic.


i've been looking at getting a rose des vents ring from dior but not sure how the maintenance is like. I've always liked to wear my jewelry to shower and I'm wondering if it'll affect the ring :/

thoughts??


----------



## yunikotako1590

I normally match mine with Cartier but tiffany's bangle or T wide wire bracelet!!


----------



## oranGetRee

mslittlebob said:


> i've been looking at getting a rose des vents ring from dior but not sure how the maintenance is like. I've always liked to wear my jewelry to shower and I'm wondering if it'll affect the ring :/
> 
> thoughts??



I don’t wear it to shower as mine is the pink Opal. I don’t think opals can stand soap and chemicals well.

I wear it often in the past and it still looks like new now. No longer wears it now as I’ve outgrown simpler bracelets as I age


----------



## VandaOrchid

Love hearing about others’ favorite brands... leading me to new eye candy! I have a number of Cartier, Tiffany, and Monique Pean pieces. I really adore some of the Chaumet designs, but have only been to the boutique once as there are none in my country. 



cayman718 said:


> I have a few pieces from Cartier, Chanel fine jewelry, Monique Pean, Nak Armstrong, and some non branded pieces, but most recently am obsessed with my newly acquired preloved HW ring.  Am eyeing the pink sapphire Frivole earrings or pendant to go with it
> 
> I’ve realized that in the past I just buy pieces I like without thinking about how they fit into my collection and go with things I already have, so I’m trying to be more thoughtful about that going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875809




So happy to hear there is another Monique Pean fan - I got to meet her once! Your HW ring is amazing. I love the marquis and pear shapes but sometimes find their cluster earrings a bit too “heavy” or dense. The 5 stones together in this ring arrangement is perfect!


----------



## cayman718

karly9 said:


> Love hearing about others’ favorite brands... leading me to new eye candy! I have a number of Cartier, Tiffany, and Monique Pean pieces. I really adore some of the Chaumet designs, but have only been to the boutique once as there are none in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear there is another Monique Pean fan - I got to meet her once! Your HW ring is amazing. I love the marquis and pear shapes but sometimes find their cluster earrings a bit too “heavy” or dense. The 5 stones together in this ring arrangement is perfect!


Thank you so much!  I eyed variations of the cluster ring for years before finding the right one.  I would love to see your Monique Pean pieces!  Here’s a pic of my necklace.  Love her to pieces.


----------



## mslittlebob

oranGetRee said:


> I don’t wear it to shower as mine is the pink Opal. I don’t think opals can stand soap and chemicals well.
> 
> I wear it often in the past and it still looks like new now. No longer wears it now as I’ve outgrown simpler bracelets as I age


i see. i'm thinking of getting the one with pearl and i wonder if its the same in terms of care. thank you for sharing!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> I love!! What are his prices like?


Hi Phoenix, sorry I missed this. This was about $26k.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi Phoenix, sorry I missed this. This was about $26k.



No worries.  Thank you.


----------



## VandaOrchid

cayman718 said:


> Thank you so much!  I eyed variations of the cluster ring for years before finding the right one.  I would love to see your Monique Pean pieces!  Here’s a pic of my necklace.  Love her to pieces.
> View attachment 4894129


Beautiful! What are the stones? 

Here are my Monique Pean pieces. I adore the organic nature of the dendritic agate and opal. Forgot to say I'm a fan of Pasquale Bruni's designs as well.


----------



## 880

Canturi lover said:


> Great question   I have a mix of VCA, Cartier, Bvlgari and Tiffany. I also collect Canturi (Australian designer). Would love to add pieces from Vhernier, Seaman Scheppes and David Webb


@Canturi lover, I just popped onto the Canturi website and the pieces are so gorgeous, monumental, sculptural and just wow! Thank you for sharing your list 
DH and I were at lunch yesterday when I commented that looking at jewelry may be of more interest than H bags and Designer RTW.


----------



## Chanbal

Love Cartier and wear it a lot. I also have Tiffany, Mikimoto, H. Stern, Marco Bicego, Roberto Coin, and David Yurman pieces.  I also wear unbranded jewelry, and a few Chanel costume necklaces and brooches.


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> @Canturi lover, I just popped onto the Canturi website and the pieces are so gorgeous, monumental, sculptural and just wow! Thank you for sharing your list
> DH and I were at lunch yesterday when I commented that looking at jewelry may be of more interest than H bags and Designer RTW.


Completely agree that looking at jewels is my most favourite thing. 
I have loved your two recent purchases - those earrings are to die for  and the Magic necklace is beautiful on you!


----------



## 880

Canturi lover said:


> Completely agree that looking at jewels is my most favourite thing.
> I have loved your two recent purchases - those earrings are to die for  and the Magic necklace is beautiful on you!


Thank you so much! Forgot to say, I love the pieces in your avatar!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’m excited to share my new alternative ering. I usually wear a larger warmer Old European cut so a smaller modern round brilliant is definitely a departure. Super ideal cut by Crafted by Infinity, 2 ct D. The opportunity cost was a couple of holy grail VCA pieces.  But feeling this is worth it... 
thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nycmamaofone

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m excited to share my new alternative ering. I usually wear a larger warmer Old European cut so a smaller modern round brilliant is definitely a departure. Super ideal cut by Crafted by Infinity, 2 ct D. The opportunity cost was a couple of holy grail VCA pieces.  But feeling this is worth it...
> thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4906193
> View attachment 4906192
> View attachment 4906194


It’s stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m excited to share my new alternative ering. I usually wear a larger warmer Old European cut so a smaller modern round brilliant is definitely a departure. Super ideal cut by Crafted by Infinity, 2 ct D. The opportunity cost was a couple of holy grail VCA pieces.  But feeling this is worth it...
> thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4906193
> View attachment 4906192
> View attachment 4906194


Congrats!!


----------



## Zürichberg

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m excited to share my new alternative ering. I usually wear a larger warmer Old European cut so a smaller modern round brilliant is definitely a departure. Super ideal cut by Crafted by Infinity, 2 ct D. The opportunity cost was a couple of holy grail VCA pieces.  But feeling this is worth it...
> thanks for letting me share.


Amazing 2+ Crafterd by Infinity D-diamond in the most classic and elegant setting. I think I need a CBI diamond now!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nycmamaofone said:


> It’s stunning!! Congrats!


Thank you @nycmamaofone .  



innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you @innerpeace85 



Zürichberg said:


> Amazing 2+ Crafterd by Infinity D-diamond in the most classic and elegant setting. I think I need a CBI diamond now!!


@Zürichberg would be so fun if you did!


----------



## giligy

ayshaa said:


> You figured out my plan lol it is exactly why I am interested in the Boucheron collection. I've been waiting for the remake of turquoise and lapis in the Alhambra collection but there is no sign of it for years so yes that's a good alternative I guess plus it is a beautiful design, specially the rings
> 
> That's what I am doing too, wearing solid gold if I am going out, bracelet, necklace and then when coming home, I wash every piece I wore.



I love the Hans hedgehog ring (because I love hedgehogs) but the closest place where I can try it on is so far away 





mmgoodies said:


> I also like Dior fine jewelry, Harry Winston and Anita Ko



I also love Dior and Anita Ko. The Anita Ko pieces that look like leaves/feathers are stunning (Boucheron has some similar ones too), and I like the Dior archi and pre catelan rings








Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I am a big fan of Victoria line, I'd love to add a ring one day.



Love love love the Tiffany Victoria bypass ring. Totally out of my budget right now though. Here it is on me below! A whopping $14,800 USD.


----------



## Venessa84

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m excited to share my new alternative ering. I usually wear a larger warmer Old European cut so a smaller modern round brilliant is definitely a departure. Super ideal cut by Crafted by Infinity, 2 ct D. The opportunity cost was a couple of holy grail VCA pieces.  But feeling this is worth it...
> thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4906193
> View attachment 4906192
> View attachment 4906194



Oh wow! These pics are amazing!!


----------



## oranGetRee

I really like this from Dior but sadly Dior doesn’t seem to hold value well and I am so worried that I would get tired of the ring a few years later but no where to sell.


----------



## giligy

oranGetRee said:


> I really like this from Dior but sadly Dior doesn’t seem to hold value well and I am so worried that I would get tired of the ring a few years later but no where to sell.
> View attachment 4914060


Similar vibes as the pre catelan ring I posted above!


----------



## Rami00

giligy said:


> Love love love the Tiffany Victoria bypass ring. Totally out of my budget right now though. Here it is on me below! A whopping $14,800 USD.
> View attachment 4913756


Ugh it’s so so so pretty right! I have been drooling over it for a while, looks amazing on you hand


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m excited to share my new alternative ering. I usually wear a larger warmer Old European cut so a smaller modern round brilliant is definitely a departure. Super ideal cut by Crafted by Infinity, 2 ct D. The opportunity cost was a couple of holy grail VCA pieces.  But feeling this is worth it...
> thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4906193
> View attachment 4906192
> View attachment 4906194


Your diamond is stunning.  I am a big fan of diamond cut, and I actually researched and looked at a lot of diamonds when I was looking at upgrading my diamond stud earrings (I got side tracked, so that's fallen lower on my priority list).  

Of all the brands/cuts I saw, CBI was absolutely the most gorgeous. The way they cut to maximize sparkle and fire is amazing.  I actually had other "perfectly cut" diamonds with me to compare it to the CBI, and the CBI won.  Your diamond looks gorgeous in the photo, and I am sure it's even more stunning in real life.   In case you are not aware, when I met with the CBI person, he told me they also cut stones that are for the luxury brand houses.  

Your stone is just beautiful!  Great choice!  Congratulations!


----------



## EpiFanatic

willeyi said:


> Your diamond is stunning.  I am a big fan of diamond cut, and I actually researched and looked at a lot of diamonds when I was looking at upgrading my diamond stud earrings (I got side tracked, so that's fallen lower on my priority list).
> 
> Of all the brands/cuts I saw, CBI was absolutely the most gorgeous. The way they cut to maximize sparkle and fire is amazing.  I actually had other "perfectly cut" diamonds with me to compare it to the CBI, and the CBI won.  Your diamond looks gorgeous in the photo, and I am sure it's even more stunning in real life.   In case you are not aware, when I met with the CBI person, he told me they also cut stones that are for the luxury brand houses.
> 
> Your stone is just beautiful!  Great choice!  Congratulations!


Thank you @willeyi .  So cool that you know and like CBIs too. I didn’t know that they cut for other brands. And HPD has the best upgrade program too.


----------



## oranGetRee

I’m now looking at Graff pieces. Love the butterfly series.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

oranGetRee said:


> I’m now looking at Graff pieces. Love the butterfly series.


Me too!  Definitely my next jewelry purchases I hope.


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m excited to share my new alternative ering. I usually wear a larger warmer Old European cut so a smaller modern round brilliant is definitely a departure. Super ideal cut by Crafted by Infinity, 2 ct D. The opportunity cost was a couple of holy grail VCA pieces.  But feeling this is worth it...
> thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4906193
> View attachment 4906192
> View attachment 4906194


It is beautiful!  How does it compare  to the larger oec? 
Do you miss the larger size?
Or will you sometimes wear 1 & sometimes the other?


----------



## giligy

I accidentally stumbled upon Mimi So's boutique in Soho yesterday while doing Black Saturday shopping and met her. She was so, so sweet and knowledgeable and I didn't even realize she was a Big Deal TM until after I left and Googled her. I fell in love with so many pieces I tried on there and added a few to my wish list. Below are a few I loved!! I'll also definitely consider her for my wedding jewelry.


----------



## giligy

Rami00 said:


> Ugh it’s so so so pretty right! I have been drooling over it for a while, looks amazing on you hand



Thank you!!! It's on my wish list for sure; but first getting the Cartier JUC bracelet with diamonds hehe. I have enough rings for now.


----------



## Rami00

giligy said:


> Thank you!!! It's on my wish list for sure; but first getting the Cartier JUC bracelet with diamonds hehe. I have enough rings for now.


Next on my wishlist too!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

how do you ladies feel about the harry winston lotus cluster vs. the vca lotus? i cant get these two pieces out of my mind:




the earrings are like 20k, and the pendant is 15k. their small lotus earrings are around 30k. so nearly double the price of vca’s lotus, but the diamonds are significantly larger. there’s very little content about HW online and i havent seen any pictures of people wearing these so i’m just not sure.


----------



## giligy

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how do you ladies feel about the harry winston lotus cluster vs. the vca lotus? i cant get these two pieces out of my mind:
> View attachment 4919869
> 
> View attachment 4919870
> 
> the earrings are like 20k, and the pendant is 15k. their small lotus earrings are around 30k. so nearly double the price of vca’s lotus, but the diamonds are significantly larger. there’s very little content about HW online and i havent seen any pictures of people wearing these so i’m just not sure.



I find VCA to be more classic, and in this case I'd go with the classic.


----------



## Cool Breeze

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how do you ladies feel about the harry winston lotus cluster vs. the vca lotus? i cant get these two pieces out of my mind:
> View attachment 4919869
> 
> View attachment 4919870
> 
> the earrings are like 20k, and the pendant is 15k. their small lotus earrings are around 30k. so nearly double the price of vca’s lotus, but the diamonds are significantly larger. there’s very little content about HW online and i havent seen any pictures of people wearing these so i’m just not sure.


Those are beautiful pieces, very special to have something from HW that you love


----------



## Rockerchic

giligy said:


> I accidentally stumbled upon Mimi So's boutique in Soho yesterday while doing Black Saturday shopping and met her. She was so, so sweet and knowledgeable and I didn't even realize she was a Big Deal TM until after I left and Googled her. I fell in love with so many pieces I tried on there and added a few to my wish list. Below are a few I loved!! I'll also definitely consider her for my wedding jewelry.


I met Mimi years ago at a NM trunk show and came away with this amazing bracelet. She was lovely and I fell for many of her designs. Sadly I don't think the Jackson collection is available anymore.


----------



## giligy

Rockerchic said:


> I met Mimi years ago at a NM trunk show and came away with this amazing bracelet. She was lovely and I fell for many of her designs. Sadly the Rock collection is no longer made.
> View attachment 4921304



Isn't she the sweetest, most knowledgeable, and most humble?


----------



## Rockerchic

giligy said:


> Isn't she the sweetest, most knowledgeable, and most humble?


Absolutely! She is lovely!


----------



## A bottle of Red

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how do you ladies feel about the harry winston lotus cluster vs. the vca lotus? i cant get these two pieces out of my mind:
> View attachment 4919869
> 
> View attachment 4919870
> 
> the earrings are like 20k, and the pendant is 15k. their small lotus earrings are around 30k. so nearly double the price of vca’s lotus, but the diamonds are significantly larger. there’s very little content about HW online and i havent seen any pictures of people wearing these so i’m just not sure.



I think it depends; personally  I think Harry  winston  is a step above vca.  However,  it's not the classic/popular/ ubiquitous  vca pieces. Only you know if you really want the vca & if so then go with what you truly want.


----------



## 880

I am thinking about a cute ring I saw at Wempe by happenstance. (DH and I ran in to look at the new pasha in gold (bc we keep forgetting to make an appt at Cartier. The very nice SA wrote down all the information and I also tried a few other rings and things (but I cannot find his card, so cannot tell, who the designer is or the jewelry line. Wempes website is terrible And so is the pic DH took.
on a separate note, ive been thinking about a pasha in gold, or the maillon de Cartier, but I realized if I don’t get a new gold bracelet watch, (I have an older smaller mm gold Rolex), the piaget Alteplano (sp?) is gorgeous. The one ringed with pink gold and diamonds is really nice, and I am not usually one for dressy diamond studded watches. https://www.piaget.com/watches/altiplano/rose-gold-diamond-ultra-thin-mechanical-watch-g0a40013. 

The watch list price is abo7t 10K less that a two tone buton d’ or bracelet from VCA ( DH hated the buton d’ or with either red or blue — this is mixed color yg and wg, and also less expensive) . . . And the watch is about 10K more than the matching buton ‘or earrings. . .

here is a pic of the gold ring (relatively inexpensive compared to some of the other items menti9ned above) at Wempe. DH didn’t like it, but it really is much more stunning IRL. Also the pic of the button d’or ( an SA is modeling it for me)


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

here are some pictures i was sent of the two sizes of the HW lotus. i prefer the large but it’s a 27k difference  and i don’t think the slightly larger size is worth 27k. i actually don’t have a diamond pendant so i was thinking this could be a replacement for that, but maybe too much to wear often?


----------



## A bottle of Red

I actually  surprisingly like the smaller one better


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

A bottle of Red said:


> I actually  surprisingly like the smaller one better


they’re both gorgeous! but most of my friends have been telling me vca lotus is better, so it’s making me hesitant.


----------



## A bottle of Red

It's  really what you love. Unique,  high end, elegance,  not well known.
 Vs popular/commonplace/ typical
No wrong choice here,  go with what makes your heart sing


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> It is beautiful!  How does it compare  to the larger oec?
> Do you miss the larger size?
> Or will you sometimes wear 1 & sometimes the other?


Thank you so much @A bottle of Red I won’t lie. It’s an adjustment. They are extremely different, in personality and performance.  The OEC is so bold, colorful and the flashy. The MRB super bright,  white and smaller.  So I’m not sure. I am considering other uses for the OEC.  Here is a pic.


----------



## 880

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> they’re both gorgeous! but most of my friends have been telling me vca lotus is better, so it’s making me hesitant.


This IMO looks gorgeous with an antique vibe. Less recognizable, perhaps More unique, than the lotus.  I like mixing, not matching. Would you consider this and then perhaps the lotus ring next time?
@EpiFanatic, both of your rings are beautiful! So happy for you! Cannot wait to see what you decide re your new ‘uses’ or project mentioned above!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

880 said:


> This IMO looks gorgeous with an antique vibe. Less recognizable, perhaps More unique, than the lotus.  I like mixing, not matching. Would you consider this and then perhaps the lotus ring next time?


i also definitely see the vintage vibes in it, probably from the platinum. i love the lotus ring on other ladies, but my hands are tiny so it looks redonkulous on me haha. i think i might do the vca lotus earrings & the HW lotus pendant. i saw this combo on a lady from insta and that’s what made me look into the HW lotus collection to begin with


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much @A bottle of Red I won’t lie. It’s an adjustment. They are extremely different, in personality and performance.  The OEC is so bold, colorful and the flashy. The MRB super bright,  white and smaller.  So I’m not sure. I am considering other uses for the OEC.  Here is a pic.
> View attachment 4921774
> View attachment 4921775


Hi! My two cents...
I like the round much better.  It is a better stone and the simple clean setting makes it all about the diamond and lets your diamond be the star (my ring is a classic simple Tiffany). 

The European cut is also nice, but I can see yellow in that stone and some light leakage. But it was the way they cut at the time and some people like that softer look.

For me, I like the brilliance of a round and the fire in your round is excellent. 

Since you said you might repurpose your diamond...
How about this as a new ring idea?  I am a big fan of a simple sparkly diamond ring on the left hand, then a big bold colored gemstone ring on the right hand.  If you like that also, how about resetting the European diamond and making a Toi et Moi ring.  They are a classic (think Napoleon & Josephine) and they have gained a lot of popularity now.  Here is one I like a lot to give you an idea.  For your diamond, it looks to be about 3-3.5 ct?  That would be a perfect size and then may I suggest pairing it with a similar size Colombian emerald or Ceylon sapphire.  That would be a stunning ring in my opinon. 

Good luck!


----------



## nightbefore

@sunnylovesjewelry I think HW looks way better. It looks very rich compared to VCA lotus. VCA lotus seems too dainty/skinny for a pendant IMO


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much @A bottle of Red I won’t lie. It’s an adjustment. They are extremely different, in personality and performance.  The OEC is so bold, colorful and the flashy. The MRB super bright,  white and smaller.  So I’m not sure. I am considering other uses for the OEC.  Here is a pic.
> View attachment 4921774
> View attachment 4921775


Both are so beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

willeyi said:


> Hi! My two cents...
> I like the round much better.  It is a better stone and the simple clean setting makes it all about the diamond and lets your diamond be the star (my ring is a classic simple Tiffany).
> 
> The European cut is also nice, but I can see yellow in that stone and some light leakage. But it was the way they cut at the time and some people like that softer look.
> 
> For me, I like the brilliance of a round and the fire in your round is excellent.
> 
> Since you said you might repurpose your diamond...
> How about this as a new ring idea?  I am a big fan of a simple sparkly diamond ring on the left hand, then a big bold colored gemstone ring on the right hand.  If you like that also, how about resetting the European diamond and making a Toi et Moi ring.  They are a classic (think Napoleon & Josephine) and they have gained a lot of popularity now.  Here is one I like a lot to give you an idea.  For your diamond, it looks to be about 3-3.5 ct?  That would be a perfect size and then may I suggest pairing it with a similar size Colombian emerald or Ceylon sapphire.  That would be a stunning ring in my opinon.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 4922041


Thanks for your thoughts. People often have specific opinions on preference. But I’ve learned that I can and do love both. Realistically I don’t ever wear a significant RHR. But maybe an alternative ering.  I love this setting by Caysie van Bebber.



very me. With emerald sides.
or at some point get a match and do these cut down Colette style.

but I love my euro and prob won’t let it go.



or get a match and make them into earrings like these with jewel by Grace. But these are 5 carats each. Lol!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. People often have specific opinions on preference. But I’ve learned that I can and do love both. Realistically I don’t ever wear a significant RHR. But maybe an alternative ering.  I love this setting by Caysie van Bebber.
> 
> View attachment 4922268
> 
> very me. With emerald sides.
> or at some point get a match and do these cut down Colette style.
> 
> but I love my euro and prob won’t let it go.
> View attachment 4922267
> 
> 
> or get a match and make them into earrings like these with jewel by Grace. But these are 5 carats each. Lol!
> View attachment 4922274


i love both, but your euro is a beauty! it’s soft and gives off this warm, romantic vibe. i think you should go for the earrings because WOW those are beyond gorgeous. i’m sure they cost an arm and a leg though.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

thought i’d share some pics i just got of the aquamarine loop earrings from HW. these are about 20k. i love this pop of blue and i think it’d be so pretty paired with a 10 motif chalcedony. HW is getting dangerous for me


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. People often have specific opinions on preference. But I’ve learned that I can and do love both. Realistically I don’t ever wear a significant RHR. But maybe an alternative ering.  I love this setting by Caysie van Bebber.
> 
> View attachment 4922268
> 
> very me. With emerald sides.
> or at some point get a match and do these cut down Colette style.
> 
> but I love my euro and prob won’t let it go.
> View attachment 4922267
> 
> 
> or get a match and make them into earrings like these with jewel by Grace. But these are 5 carats each. Lol!
> View attachment 4922274


I vote the earrings too! The setting looks great and they would pop on you.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. People often have specific opinions on preference. But I’ve learned that I can and do love both. Realistically I don’t ever wear a significant RHR. But maybe an alternative ering.  I love this setting by Caysie van Bebber.
> 
> View attachment 4922268
> 
> very me. With emerald sides.
> or at some point get a match and do these cut down Colette style.
> 
> but I love my euro and prob won’t let it go.
> View attachment 4922267
> 
> 
> or get a match and make them into earrings like these with jewel by Grace. But these are 5 carats each. Lol!
> View attachment 4922274


saw this on the jewels by grace insta and thought of your euro!


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> Realistically I don’t ever wear a significant RHR.


both are so beautiful, but I personally love the euro cut. since You don’t wear a RHR, would it be possible to set into a chain necklace?


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> both are so beautiful, but I personally love the euro cut. since You don’t wear a RHR, would it be possible to set into a chain necklace?


I was thinking the same thing.   Stay tuned...


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> saw this on the jewels by grace insta and thought of your euro!


I was just looking at that today!  My dear friend is interested in that pair!  That’s fabulous right?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

EpiFanatic said:


> I was just looking at that today!  My dear friend is interested in that pair!  That’s fabulous right?


they’re like one of these bad boys 
	

		
			
		

		
	



except for your ears lol. she needs them!!


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much @A bottle of Red I won’t lie. It’s an adjustment. They are extremely different, in personality and performance.  The OEC is so bold, colorful and the flashy. The MRB super bright,  white and smaller.  So I’m not sure. I am considering other uses for the OEC.  Here is a pic.
> View attachment 4921774
> View attachment 4921775



When I got married I got a 2-carat D and then inherited my grandmas European cut and set it in an octagonal like your ring, and to be honest, I prefer the European in the setting very similar to yours, but a slight halo around it. It’s different, don’t ever get rid of your vintage ring. It is so special and way, way nicer on you than the round-brilliant (not that the RB isn’t nice on you, but the EC is something else).


----------



## A bottle of Red

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> thought i’d share some pics i just got of the aquamarine loop earrings from HW. these are about 20k. i love this pop of blue and i think it’d be so pretty paired with a 10 motif chalcedony. HW is getting dangerous for me
> View attachment 4922371
> View attachment 4922372


Yay you got it! They're so elegant  & unique!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

A bottle of Red said:


> Yay you got it! They're so elegant  & unique!


ah, unfortunately i didn’t get them. these were just pics my sa sent me


----------



## EpiFanatic

marbella8 said:


> When I got married I got a 2-carat D and then inherited my grandmas European cut and set it in an octagonal like your ring, and to be honest, I prefer the European in the setting very similar to yours, but a slight halo around it. It’s different, don’t ever get rid of your vintage ring. It is so special and way, way nicer on you than the round-brilliant (not that the RB isn’t nice on you, but the EC is something else).


Thank you @marbella8 .    So kind of you.I would Love to see your grandma’s OEC if you’re of a mind to share.


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @marbella8 .    So kind of you.I would Love to see your grandma’s OEC if you’re of a mind to share.



I will send you a picture when I find one on my phone


----------



## A bottle of Red

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> ah, unfortunately i didn’t get them. these were just pics my sa sent me


Ah i misunderstood.  Perhaps  one day soon!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

A bottle of Red said:


> Ah i misunderstood.  Perhaps  one day soon!


hopefully, these are definitely going on the wishlist


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just purchased this Robert Procop ring. I am so in love. The bracelet is also Procop.


----------



## BigAkoya

Aside from the majors (e.g. VCA, Tiffany), I buy pearls from Mikimoto and for colored gemstone rings, I like JB Star.


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> I just purchased this Robert Procop ring. I am so in love. The bracelet is also Procop.
> View attachment 4929273


Love that Robert Procop bracelet.  Edgy but retro colors too.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

have y’all seen the newest additions to the bvlgari serpenti line?
this new serpenti bracelet has way less diamonds than the original, but ofc the price is also dramatically smaller








						Serpenti Rose gold Bracelet 357822 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Serpenti Bracelet 357822 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com
				



for some reason i think the semi-paved bracelet just looks off.


----------



## etoupebirkin

EpiFanatic said:


> Love that Robert Procop bracelet.  Edgy but retro colors too.


I always thought the bracelet reminded me of an oriental carpet. When I saw it, I knew I had to buy it. Both pieces take my breath away.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

I love David Yurman, they are famous for Silver cables but their Gold lines are great too. What’s important for me is their RG color and chains are totally the same as those from Tiffany, so I can layer the necklaces.


----------



## Jennie Hunt

I am new member here, Hello to everyone  
Jewelry brand which I like is Tessoro, their jewelry is awesome and you can use for long term and most important thing is packaging is good.


----------



## Cool Breeze

etoupebirkin said:


> I just purchased this Robert Procop ring. I am so in love. The bracelet is also Procop.
> View attachment 4929273


They are both stunning!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## vinok

my favorites at the moment are Cartier and Bvlgari Serpenti


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Does anyone have a high quality pink opal necklace or bracelet? Tiffany does this necklace which is quite pretty, but wondering if there are other good options out there


----------



## Jennie Hunt

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> have y’all seen the newest additions to the bvlgari serpenti line?
> this new serpenti bracelet has way less diamonds than the original, but ofc the price is also dramatically smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenti Rose gold Bracelet 357822 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Serpenti Bracelet 357822 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i think the semi-paved bracelet just looks off.




This bracelet is really beautiful, I just loved it


----------



## etoupebirkin

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Does anyone have a high quality pink opal necklace or bracelet? Tiffany does this necklace which is quite pretty, but wondering if there are other good options out there


Irene Neuwirth does some nice pieces with pink opal too.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

etoupebirkin said:


> Irene Neuwirth does some nice pieces with pink opal too.



gorgeous pieces! I think that pink is too bubblegum for me but I do love the gumdrop pieces! Thank you for sharing


----------



## aj0llyaffair

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much @A bottle of Red I won’t lie. It’s an adjustment. They are extremely different, in personality and performance.  The OEC is so bold, colorful and the flashy. The MRB super bright,  white and smaller.  So I’m not sure. I am considering other uses for the OEC.  Here is a pic.
> View attachment 4921774
> View attachment 4921775



This is so dreamy, literally my #ringgoals to own one modern cut and one antique cushion or OEC.


----------



## staceyjan

nycmamaofone said:


> I love hearing about everyone’s favorite jewelry brands! I’m also into Messika and am eyeing this ring. Does anybody have it?
> 
> View attachment 4878447


I am so obsessed with this ring.  I have an eternity band on my wishlist and not sure if this ring should replace it. Any ideas which one I should pursue?


----------



## Notorious Pink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> have y’all seen the newest additions to the bvlgari serpenti line?
> this new serpenti bracelet has way less diamonds than the original, but ofc the price is also dramatically smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenti Rose gold Bracelet 357822 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Serpenti Bracelet 357822 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i think the semi-paved bracelet just looks off.



There are a bunch of new pieces in the Serpenti line. I had never really considered Bulgai before - my mother is a huge fan, and to me it always seemed dated, but lately there pieces have begun to grown on me. I tried on the larger pave Serpenti bracelet with my current stack - I love the peerless single row pave, but I feel like with my Perlee Clover and two-part Love, something a little different might work just a touch better. 

Well, actually I like the larger pave Serpenti *and* the narrower alternating PG/MOP Serpenti...


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Notorious Pink said:


> There are a bunch of new pieces in the Serpenti line. I had never really considered Bulgai before - my mother is a huge fan, and to me it always seemed dated, but lately there pieces have begun to grown on me. I tried on the larger pave Serpenti bracelet with my current stack - I love the peerless single row pave, but I feel like with my Perlee Clover and two-part Love, something a little different might work just a touch better.
> 
> Well, actually I like the larger pave Serpenti *and* the narrower alternating PG/MOP Serpenti...


i love the pave serpenti bracelet, it’s so unique and the diamonds really stand out. i think it’d look beautiful stacked with your perlee clover.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oops, forgot a pic. Love the ring, too...


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Notorious Pink said:


> Oops, forgot a pic. Love the ring, too...
> 
> View attachment 4936086


oh the narrow one is a lot nicer then on the website. i love the way that the serpenti adds texture. it compliments the perlee clover really nicely, and i like that it adds a different shape compared to the other normal rectangular bangles.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, actually I like the larger pave Serpenti *and* the narrower alternating PG/MOP Serpenti..


Agree! They look so fabulous on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> oh the narrow one is a lot nicer then on the website. i love the way that the serpenti adds texture. it compliments the perlee clover really nicely, and i like that it adds a different shape compared to the other normal rectangular bangles.


Yes, I like mixing it up. Next time I go back - this is in London Jewelers, which also has VCA - I want to try on the Two Butterfly PG/MOP ring with that stack instead of the matching Serpenti ring. Three Serpenti pieces might be a bit much on one hand.


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Agree! They look so fabulous on you!



Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Personally, I love the pave serpenti. It’s modern and edgy, but very wearable.


----------



## nycmamaofone

etoupebirkin said:


> Personally, I love the pave serpenti. It’s modern and edgy, but very wearable.


I’ve been eyeing the Bulgari Serpenti too (my Zodiac is the Snake). However, the prices are quite high and I’d rather get something from VCA for that kind of money.


----------



## lynne_ross

nycmamaofone said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Bulgari Serpenti too (my Zodiac is the Snake). However, the prices are quite high and I’d rather get something from VCA for that kind of money.


I am feeling the same. The snake is growing on me but the price isn’t.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Bulgari Serpenti too (my Zodiac is the Snake). However, the prices are quite high and I’d rather get something from VCA for that kind of money.





lynne_ross said:


> I am feeling the same. The snake is growing on me but the price isn’t.



I can totally understand that - I already have the Perlee Clover, and I'm not sure I want two Perlee bracelets in the stack. Plus the price difference between the larger (medium?) pave Serpenti and the single row pave Perlee is minimal. But between the two brands there is absolutely no comparison, to me.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I can totally understand that - I already have the Perlee Clover, and I'm not sure I want two Perlee bracelets in the stack. Plus the price difference between the larger (medium?) pave Serpenti and the single row pave Perlee is minimal. But between the two brands there is absolutely no comparison, to me.


I understand. The serpenti is beautiful with your stack, especially the mop one. I wish they made a mop one that wrapped versus the bangle. Then I might get it. I am likely going to add non branded diamond bangles to my love stack and then get a wg perlee clover to add some variety to my left arm. I am not in love with single row perlee either.


----------



## Chrysje

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> have y’all seen the newest additions to the bvlgari serpenti line?
> this new serpenti bracelet has way less diamonds than the original, but ofc the price is also dramatically smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenti Rose gold Bracelet 357822 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Serpenti Bracelet 357822 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i think the semi-paved bracelet just looks off.


May I ask why you find this new semi-paved bracelet off-looking? Just curious about your opinion    . Because after building a VCA collection for some time I have been feeling like exploring a new brand/style and eyeing the bulgari serpenti white gold pave bracelet for a while now. And now that I saw this one on instagram I kind of also like it, but I am just not sure how I really feel about it in comparison with the pave serpenti bracelet. (Also have not seen this version in real life yet because due to another covid-19 lockdown the boutique is currently closed where I live) Thank you for your reply in advance! I am so glad you brought this up as I was thinking ALOT about the serpenti bracelets just this week due to lockdown boredom LOL


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Chrysje said:


> May I ask why you find this new semi-paved bracelet off-looking? Just curious about your opinion    . Because after building a VCA collection for some time I have been feeling like exploring a new brand/style and eyeing the bulgari serpenti white gold pave bracelet for a while now. And now that I saw this one on instagram I kind of also like it, but I am just not sure how I really feel about it in comparison with the pave serpenti bracelet. (Also have not seen this version in real life yet because due to another covid-19 lockdown the boutique is currently closed where I live) Thank you for your reply in advance! I am so glad you brought this up as I was thinking ALOT about the serpenti bracelets just this week due to lockdown boredom LOL


Its hard to describe, but I think that it doesn't look as serpentlike as the original full-paved. Having diamonds only on the head and tail look odd to me, it looks inconsistent. It's kind of how I feel about the thin juste un clou, it'd be pretty if I saw it on it's own, but since I know what the OG looks like it's just underwhelming.


----------



## Chrysje

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> Its hard to describe, but I think that it doesn't look as serpentlike as the original full-paved. Having diamonds only on the head and tail look odd to me, it looks inconsistent. It's kind of how I feel about the thin juste un clou, it'd be pretty if I saw it on it's own, but since I know what the OG looks like it's just underwhelming.


Yes i agree with you that the pave serpenti version is definitely more gorgeous and stunning ❤!! As the other one  is new I will see how I feel about it after a while. They also have the rose gold pave so they probably designed this new rose gold one to attract people at a lower price point as the pave persion is quite expensive and also increased in price with around €3000 last summer which kind of pissed me off LOL. And made me wish I had already taken the plunge regarding this bracelet.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Chrysje said:


> Yes i agree with you that the pave serpenti version is definitely more gorgeous and stunning ❤!! As the other one  is new I will see how I feel about it after a while. They also have the rose gold pave so they probably designed this new rose gold one to attract people at a lower price point as the pave persion is quite expensive and also increased in price with around €3000 last summer which kind of pissed me off LOL. And made me wish I had already taken the plunge regarding this bracelet.


€3000 is such a huge increase, im pissed too now and i’m not even planning on purchasing it! they have the necklace version of the semi pave serpenti, but i honestly really dislike that design. it just looks awkward to me and not very snake like, it’d be better if it draped more.


----------



## Chrysje

My first jewellery love affair started in 2008 with Tiffany & Co and I am really glad that I got some nice earrings from the jazz and legacy collection which are now not in their collection anymore. Also some yellow and white gold atlas pieces. Atlas  also seems kind of phased out at Tiffany’s as they do not really promote that collection anymore but still carry some pieces. I am really glad with the older tiffany pieces because they are not popular/made anymore so they feel extra special to me ❤️.

 Then I fell in love with Cartier and acquired some items there from the Love line, Himalia earrings and some pieces from the caresse d’orchidee line which I still really love. But unfortunately both the Himalia and caresse d’orchidee lines have been discontinued (please google them if you are not familiar with them). They were both very elegant and more unique designs and for me the most beautiful Cartier lines in my opinion. But an SA at Cartier told me that they were not selling as well as the much more popular love and juste en clou lines. But lately the new designs at Cartier such as clash de Cartier have not done anything for me tbh so I have not purchased anything there for the last 3 years.

After that I had a VCA obsession instigated by TPF for 2,5 years LOL. VCA still remains my number one favourite jewellery brand and was indeed a slippery slope LOL. But after purchasing the VCA items on my wish list such as some alhambra and frivole items I wanted to look into a different brand/style. I coordinate my jewellery with the rest of my outfit. For example bvlgari serpenti for me I would wear with a more daring, sexy vavavoom dress and for VCA I dress differently again. VCA for me is the epitome of elegance with a girly and a bit whimsical touch.

So currently I am looking into the Bvlgari serpenti line (which I find a more “sexy” or daring and slightly provocative style as opposed to VCA) specifically the serpenti bracelet which Notoriouspink posted such as beautiful picture off. And some other serpenti pieces like the matching ring etc. But the other Bvlgari lines have not made my heart skip a beat like serpenti so it will probably only stay at a few serpenti pieces. And then I will see what’s next or finally find some jewellery piece LOL. Apologies for the super long rant but jewellery is really my passion and really wanted to share my jewellery story/journey with you guys as I am normally quite shy to do so


----------



## 880

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> Its hard to describe, but I think that it doesn't look as serpentlike as the original full-paved. Having diamonds only on the head and tail look odd to me, it looks inconsistent. It's kind of how I feel about the thin juste un clou, it'd be pretty if I saw it on it's own, but since I know what the OG looks like it's just underwhelming.


I love how we’re all different . I wasn’t a fan of the serpentine for me, but it looked fantastic on other people so now I’m reconsidering ! And, I love the way the semi pave on only the head and tail. To me, it makes the design pop. . .
@Chrysje, I feel the same way about VCA. Elegant, feminine, a bit girly. . . DH loves to go jewelry shopping with me and can sit there for hours (and contribute good ideas if it’s a custom piece) but he thinks  Verdura Belperron is more my personality. . in his joking opinion,  VCA is what both men and women think is beautiful for wives and daughters, whereas Verdura Belperron is more what women might buy for themselves with proceeds from a divorce. . . (I was like, uh, DH, are you trying to tell me something after 30 years of marriage lol  (To be clear, I love VCA, Verdura Belperron and Bulgari, and DH is supportive of whatever I want to wear)
@Notorious Pink, did  you by any chance try the two serpenti in this order? the stack with the VCA clover closest to your elbow, then the Cartier double, then the two serpenti Kind of facing each other, then the serpenti ring? Just curious bc I love to play with combos


----------



## Chrysje

Chrysje said:


> My first jewellery love affair started in 2008 with Tiffany & Co and I am really glad that I got some nice earrings from the jazz and legacy collection which are now not in their collection anymore. Also some yellow and white gold atlas pieces. Atlas  also seems kind of phased out at Tiffany’s as they do not really promote that collection anymore but still carry some pieces. I am really glad with the older tiffany pieces because they are not popular/made anymore so they feel extra special to me ❤.
> 
> Then I fell in love with Cartier and acquired some items there from the Love line, Himalia earrings and some pieces from the caresse d’orchidee line which I still really love. But unfortunately both the Himalia and caresse d’orchidee lines have been discontinued (please google them if you are not familiar with them). They were both very elegant and more unique designs and for me the most beautiful Cartier lines in my opinion. But an SA at Cartier told me that they were not selling as well as the much more popular love and juste en clou lines. But lately the new designs at Cartier such as clash de Cartier have not done anything for me tbh so I have not purchased anything there for the last 3 years.
> 
> After that I had a VCA obsession instigated by TPF for 2,5 years LOL. VCA still remains my number one favourite jewellery brand and was indeed a slippery slope LOL. But after purchasing the VCA items on my wish list such as some alhambra and frivole items I wanted to look into a different brand/style. I coordinate my jewellery with the rest of my outfit. For example bvlgari serpenti for me I would wear with a more daring, sexy vavavoom dress and for VCA I dress differently again. VCA for me is the epitome of elegance with a girly and a bit whimsical touch.
> 
> So currently I am looking into the Bvlgari serpenti line (which I find a more “sexy” or daring and slightly provocative style as opposed to VCA) specifically the serpenti bracelet which Notoriouspink posted such as beautiful picture off. And some other serpenti pieces like the matching ring etc. But the other Bvlgari lines have not made my heart skip a beat like serpenti so it will probably only stay at a few serpenti pieces. And then I will see what’s next or finally find some jewellery piece LOL. Apologies for the super long rant but jewellery is really my passion and really wanted to share my jewellery story/journey with you guys as I am normally quite shy to do so


*I meant to write juste un clou but I can’t edit for some reason


----------



## Chrysje

W


880 said:


> I love how we’re all different . I wasn’t a fan of the serpentine for me, but it looked fantastic on other people so now I’m reconsidering ! And, I love the way the semi pave on only the head and tail. To me, it makes the design pop. . .
> @Chrysje, I feel the same way about VCA. Elegant, feminine, a bit girly. . . DH loves to go jewelry shopping with me and can sit there for hours (and contribute good ideas if it’s a custom piece) but he thinks  Verdura Belperron is more my personality. . in his joking opinion,  VCA is what both men and women think is beautiful for wives and daughters, whereas Verdura Belperron is more what women might buy for themselves with proceeds from a divorce. . . (I was like, uh, DH, are you trying to tell me something after 30 years of marriage lol  (To be clear, I love VCA, Verdura Belperron and Bulgari, and DH is supportive of whatever I want to wear)
> @Notorious Pink, did  you by any chance try the two serpenti in this order? the stack with the VCA clover closest to your elbow, then the Cartier double, then the two serpenti Kind of facing each other, then the serpenti ring? Just curious bc I love to play with combos


 @880 
My boyfriend is a nightmare. He really does NOT get VCA at all and is like what’s up with all the flowers and cute jewellery and says it looks like sth his five year-old niece would wear. Big eye roll for him as he does not get the uniqueness and understated elegance of the VCA brand. He also does not like the bvlgari serpenti line so I just cannot take his opinion seriously anymore LOL. Thank you so much for the tip about Verdura Belperron! I am honestly not familiar with this brand but always eager to explore new fresh designers and brands so will look into it a bit  Aaaaaw sounds like you have a wonderful husband who loves you so  much if he gladly goes jewelry shopping and sits there for hours to support you. Those men are rare and that is why I prefer to shop alone LOL


----------



## Chrysje

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> €3000 is such a huge increase, im pissed too now and i’m not even planning on purchasing it! they have the necklace version of the semi pave serpenti, but i honestly really dislike that design. it just looks awkward to me and not very snake like, it’d be better if it draped more.


 @sunnylovesjewelry
I had to laugh out loud when I read your post because I love how you’re pissed off too and in solidarity with me for this crazy increase LOL ❤  I agree that the semi pave necklace looks a bit different and is draped differently than the full pave necklace (full pave seems to have a longer snake tail?). I will try to take the plunge on the full pave bracelet in 2021 as soon as possible before it becomes even more expensive and I will regret it eventually. Just like we are aware of the older prices from VCA and Cartier and realizing that if we started collecting much sooner we could have saved thousands of dollars by now...


----------



## 880

@Chrysje, I’m sorry your boyfriend doesn’t like VCA or Bulgari. it helps that DH is very picky about mens watches and after years of being at watch peace with a tiny collection (IWC, JLC, Breguet and Rolex) has bought a Lange Zeitwork and a white gold and rubber Lange Odysseus this year. he has to fall in love with a watch, and it takes him (us) hours of trotting back and forth to Lange Boutique and taking side trips (Watches of Switzerland) to reassure himself that he is not a Patek or another watch brand person.

DH also better buys into the whole jewelry spiel, if there is a convincing story behind the jeweler. Suzanne Belperron was one of the few women jewelers of her time and, though uncredited for years, was one of the pioneers of Art Deco who introduced a more curvy aesthetic to its formerly straight lines. She took over her lover Hertz’s business when he was sent to the camps in WWII. after he died ans his son returned post war, they became partners in Belperron. she also refused Tiffany’s offer to be their house jeweler bc she did not want to abandon Hertzs business. (Thereafter Tiffany appointed Shlumberger)  She was later recognized as a freedom fighter. I believe she also designed Frances symbol of the double cross symbol of freedom and liberty, but I cannot recall where I read that.  Karl Lagerfeld collected Belperron and wore a piece every day, and one of her blue green stones was the  inspiration for his 2012 spring collection. All of that history and story appeals to DH. VCA simply doesn’t resonate the same way for him (Yet )









						The Belperron Jewelry Collection | Fine Jewelry
					

Discover Belperron fine jewelry. Explore iconic Parisian jewelry designer Suzanne Belperron’s exquisite collection of fine jewels.




					www.belperron.com


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> ... but he thinks  Verdura Belperron is more my personality. . in his joking opinion,  VCA is what both men and women think is beautiful for wives and daughters, whereas Verdura Belperron is more what women might buy for themselves with proceeds from a divorce. . .



Hi!  I totally agree with this!  I recently rediscovered VCA and am now into their WG (previously I had YG in Alhambra).  I think VCA is very feminine, elegant, and girly.  But I am a working lady in a corporate world (e.g. think suits), and I like bold-in-your-face jewelry too.  I love Verdura too and it's bold look.  Since you like Bulgari, have you tried the Cartier Panthere diamond pave bangle with oynx and emerald?  It comes in many different sizes and metals. Take a look and see if you like this.  The first link is all the Panthere bracelets. The second and third link is the one I like; it's essentially the same bracelet, but one has diamonds all the way around vs. half way. These also come in YG, PG. 

Oh, and speaking of Verdura, have you tried the double crescent bracelet?  It's YG though, but I think you like YG... it's a bold look, but because it is links, it's not as stiff looking as the Maltese bangle.  I think the double crescent bracelet is so iconic old-Hollywood-Royalty-strong-leading-lady:   Double Crescent Bracelet | Verdura | Fine Jewelry 

Panthère de Cartier Bracelets

CRN6715617 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
CRN6717517 - Panthère de Cartier bracelet - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier


----------



## 880

willeyi said:


> Oh, and speaking of Verdura, have you tried the double crescent bracelet? It's YG though, but I think you like YG... it's a bold look, but because it is links, it's not as stiff looking as the Maltese bangle.


Thank you so much for your recommendations! They are very much up my alley! I did try the double crescent and both The Verdura SA (whose taste I trust completely) and DH thought it was too much on me. DHs actual words were, “you will never be old enough to wear that. . .” I think they felt like I was a girl sneaking into her moms jewelry box. . . 
I haven’t explored Cartier much (except to decide if I want a larger pasha in rose gold, it has to be vintage, bc they only re-released the combo I want with diamonds), plus I haven’t yet clicked with a Cartier SA. I will put the panther on my fur ture list.

DH and I did decide to go for a custom Verdura cuff after all. He thinks as long as it’s without the white pearls and fitted correctly, the slim brushed gold one can work on my wrist. So, we are in the preliminary stages of ordering one. thank you so much for all of your help and advice! I’ve taken notes based on your posts! And I showed DH your action pic of the twenty motif and the ring Worn casually with the striped shirt, jeans and chanel flats!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you so much for your recommendations! They are very much up my alley! I did try the double crescent and both The Verdura SA (whose taste I trust completely) and DH thought it was too much on me. DHs actual words were, “you will never be old enough to wear that. . .” I think they felt like I was a girl sneaking into her moms jewelry box. . .
> I haven’t explored Cartier much (except to decide if I want a larger pasha in rose gold, it has to be vintage, bc they only re-released the combo I want with diamonds), plus I haven’t yet clicked with a Cartier SA. I will put the panther on my fur ture list.
> 
> DH and I did decide to go for a custom Verdura cuff after all. He thinks as long as it’s without the white pearls and fitted correctly, the slim brushed gold one can work on my wrist. So, we are in the preliminary stages of ordering one. thank you so much for all of your help and advice! I’ve taken notes based on your posts! And I showed DH your action pic of the twenty motif and the ring Worn casually with the striped shirt, jeans and chanel flats!


Oh... I can't wait to see your custom cuff!  Which base did you get?  Black Jade?  Cocholong?  YG?  Please post photos if you're not shy.  I am sure it will look amazing on you.  So funny we are both petite, but we like bold bling.  I bet you like bold, aka men's, watches too (I wear a Daytona).  

On my action shot... tell your husband what he doesn't see in the photo is that I also have on the matching 5 motif bracelet and Vintage earrings.  Some will say it's so much VCA to wear with jeans, but to me, it's so casual cool and I love it. And.. when I get my matching Frivole small pave earrings in a couple of months when I go to VCA again, I'll wear those earrings with my BTF ring... also with jeans! A very casual look. You need a Frivole set too, or maybe a Lotus set. 

I am fortunate also in that my husband is like yours.  He loves jewelry on me too and the brands we like.
Can't wait to hear more about your Verdura cuff!  So exciting!


----------



## 880

willeyi said:


> I am fortunate also in that my husband is like yours. He loves jewelry on me too and the brands we like.


Yay! It’s very nice! (Although I would probably buy more if I shopped alone lol) 
Am jotting down a bunch of ideas in a notebook (many of them yours) and will tell him re the other jewelry you were wearing. Will definitely post when I get the Verdura cuff. It’s the one in YG that clicks close to the wrist (I originally wanted the black jade with black and white design, which incidentally was much less expensive, but it looked too clunky on me). I have some VCA books, but I also picked up this Cartier two volume for some ideas and inspiration. Though I don’t think im a diamond person per se, I love the mystery setting and colored gems and apparently many of the big houses did it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chrysje said:


> So currently I am looking into the Bvlgari serpenti line (which I find a more “sexy” or daring and slightly provocative style as opposed to VCA) specifically the serpenti bracelet which Notoriouspink posted such as beautiful picture off. And some other serpenti pieces like the matching ring etc. But the other Bvlgari lines have not made my heart skip a beat like serpenti so it will probably only stay at a few serpenti pieces. And then I will see what’s next or finally find some jewellery piece LOL. Apologies for the super long rant but jewellery is really my passion and really wanted to share my jewellery story/journey with you guys as I am normally quite shy to do so



thank you for sharing!!



880 said:


> @Notorious Pink, did  you by any chance try the two serpenti in this order? the stack with the VCA clover closest to your elbow, then the Cartier double, then the two serpenti Kind of facing each other, then the serpenti ring? Just curious bc I love to play with combos



I didn’t but I will try that, sweetie. Although now I’m totally effed because I just saw that Pasquale Bruni added new pieces to his Giardini Segreti/Petit Garden Line. Fortunately London carries PB also so i can play with all three designers. I think for me the Two Butterfly PG Pave/MOP is still the ring to beat. For bracelets PB’s Petit Garden in either pg/pink sapphire or wg/pave - it’s a thin design and would be good between the perlee and love. Actually, I can see myself ending up with one of those and a thin pave love and both serpentis and just swapping pieces in and out.

heres a Pic of the PB Petit Garden bracelet in pink, but I’d like to see it in wg too.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you for sharing!!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t but I will try that, sweetie. Although now I’m totally effed because I just saw that Pasquale Bruni added new pieces to his Giardini Segreti/Petit Garden Line. Fortunately London carries PB also so i can play with all three designers. I think for me the Two Butterfly PG Pave/MOP is still the ring to beat. For bracelets PB’s Petit Garden in either pg/pink sapphire or wg/pave - it’s a thin design and would be good between the perlee and love. Actually, I can see myself ending up with one of those and a thin pave love and both serpentis and just swapping pieces in and out.
> 
> heres a Pic of the PB Petit Garden bracelet in pink, but I’d like to see it in wg too.
> 
> View attachment 4939417


This line is really pretty. Do you own other pieces from this designer?
This thread is dangerous.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Actually, I can see myself ending up with one of those and a thin pave love and both serpentis and just swapping pieces in and out.


Yes, absolutely, I can totally imagine this and it would be perfect and unique! Cannot wait, so excited for you! Hugs


----------



## oranGetRee

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you for sharing!!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t but I will try that, sweetie. Although now I’m totally effed because I just saw that Pasquale Bruni added new pieces to his Giardini Segreti/Petit Garden Line. Fortunately London carries PB also so i can play with all three designers. I think for me the Two Butterfly PG Pave/MOP is still the ring to beat. For bracelets PB’s Petit Garden in either pg/pink sapphire or wg/pave - it’s a thin design and would be good between the perlee and love. Actually, I can see myself ending up with one of those and a thin pave love and both serpentis and just swapping pieces in and out.
> 
> heres a Pic of the PB Petit Garden bracelet in pink, but I’d like to see it in wg too.
> 
> View attachment 4939417



This is very pretty!
*Off to google about this brand*


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Notorious Pink  so between cartier, vca and the bulgari which is the best quality  ? You said before  "they don't  compare" but i wasn't  sure who you preferred & why  ?

I tried  on a serpenti wg bangle w pave diamonds & emerald eyes. (It was a smooth bangle) It was incredibly  beautiful.  (Wish i wasn't  too shy to snap a picture)

Edit- here is Bulgari's picture (not my photo) of the one  I  tried on


----------



## A bottle of Red

It looked really  beautiful  irl (though dh didn't  like it)


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> @Notorious Pink  so between cartier, vca and the bulgari which is the best quality  ? You said before  "they don't  compare" but i wasn't  sure who you preferred & why  ?
> 
> I tried  on a serpenti wg bangle w pave diamonds & emerald eyes. (It was a smooth bangle) It was incredibly  beautiful.  (Wish i wasn't  too shy to snap a picture)
> 
> Edit- here is Bulgari's picture (not my photo) of the one  I  tried on
> 
> View attachment 4939699



Ah, I had to go back and see what I was referring to. By saying there's no comparison between VCA and Bulgari, it was more of the design aesthetic for me. I'm fairly girly and I don't tend to dress ironically....edgy, yes, sometimes, but 9 times out of 10 I'm still the girl who wants to dress "like a princess". So I don't mind the Bulgari pieces which are more subtle and less overtly serpent-y (lol) but in general I'm going to go for the VCA pieces. I'm considering stacking some Bruni flower rings (which are more stylistic and not an overt flower like VCA) instead of (or in addition to) the Two Butterfly.

As far as quality, I think VCA, Cartier and Bulgari are probably all about the same. I don't know if Pasquale Bruni is quite there, but close (I'll let you know when I get to see some of his pieces again). His prices are better, though I wonder if that's due to quality or demand. I know other threads have discussed tiers of quality but I wonder how much of that is due to perception. If we're talking about VCA/Cartier/Bulgari/Verdura as "A Level" and Pasquale Bruni/Roberto Coin/Sutra/Stephen Webster as "A-" (I own pieces from all those lines except PB), I don't know what would even go where. Vhernier? Bayco? Kwiat? Temple St. Clair? I don't think I know enough about the brands to do that.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I don't know enough about most brands ! (Hence my posts asking about various quality in brands. Im trying to learn!)
Where would you put harry winston  & graff in that lineup?

Oh and one more quality- ehat does dress ironically or edgy mean? I know what girly means.


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> I don't know enough about most brands ! (Hence my posts asking about various quality in brands. Im trying to learn!)
> Where would you put harry winston  & graff in that lineup?
> 
> Oh and one more quality- ehat does dress ironically or edgy mean? I know what girly means.



Dressing ironically may be a New York thing. I find it unattractive. 

I just mean I dress straightforward and generally neatly (I don't want a bunch of pompoms, or anything loud) - a dress, or a top and skirt. When it's cooler I will wear a sweater or blazer over a dress, or a caftan, or something nautical. I don't do athlesire outside of the house or gym. I have one pair of jeans that I like. If it's cold out I will wear a slim pant, or leather or suede leggings with either a blouse and jacket or a cashmere sweater. Like the Gorsuch catalog. 
Edgy for me is more of an angular aesthetic - not pretty, not sporty...more black, or leather, or angles (or all three), but not goth. Flattering. Maybe androgynous. Maybe powerful. Think Rick Owens, Maybe some Nili Lotan. I have three of an angular but simple dress from Otte (the ellen dress) they don't make anymore which gets a lot of play with my edgier jewelry and shoes. 
The girly stuff - I Love Zimmermann. 
I hope this makes sense!


----------



## A bottle of Red

I don't  know any of these companies,  but your clothes  sound  really nice!


----------



## nightbefore

@Chrysje I can totally relate to your story. I have the feeling that some guys just have this allergy to spesific type of jewelry. My bf doesn’t like yellow gold at all, he finds it just too much. Even small frivole or vintage alhambra motif size is too much for him (don’t even mention the magic alhambra and large frivole). If I would listen to him I could only buy sweets and mini’s in white gold (that would be one boring jewelry collection). He has also zero interest and for him everything is just “nice” or “too much”. On the other side I have my mom to go for an advice but for her VCA is indeed too whimsical and childish. She is more into antique pieces with emeralds and rubies or very solid gold pieces with a lot of presence (and this would be very bold collection that doesn’t suit my lifestyle at all). That was actually the reason I started to ask advice in this forum instead of my bf or mom, and till now I am much more happier with the in depth advice from this forum


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> I don't  know any of these companies,  but your clothes  sound  really nice!



Thank you! You can always google them to get an idea. I wasn't really interested in fashion at all until I was in law school. I'm sure I'm a lot older than you, I've had time to play around and figure out what works for me. And I'm lucky to be married to someone who loves me for me (although he will give me a heads up when I'm too over the top - or as I like to say, when I look like the circus has come to town ).


----------



## A bottle of Red

I'm  40 so not too young but i never grew up with fashion or anything  like  that. 
 I tend to just either buy what is super comfy or dressed up but not necessarily  comfy/practical  w small children. (Like a pretty sweater or slim skirt dry clean only, doesn't  work with kids playing play dough lol)
Hard for me to find a good balance,  especially  when im not slim anymore. 
Sorry  for the thread jack!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Dressing ironically may be a New York thing. I find it unattractive


I think it’s a fashionista thing that is often purposefully ugly. In a jolie laide kind of way. ironic Fashion is very popular in NY, but I think you have to be young, tall and thin to carry it off, so really it could theoretically be anywhere. Like fashion from the 1980’s (shudders) worn today.  Ironic fashion is not my thing, but I’m not exactly sweet or feminine in style either. I like Rick owens too.

@nightbefore, did you decide on WG Alhambra from the other thread?

@A bottle of Red, I’m young and 40 and super tall and skinny in my imagination


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> Oops, forgot a pic. Love the ring, too...
> 
> View attachment 4936086



1000% (yes, a thousand, not a hundred) the full-diamond serpenti, and please go try it on with the Thin-love pave as well. I am not a fan of Bvlgari, but love, love that serpenti combined with the Perlee. I think it’s the contrast that I love. Definitely don’t do another Perlee, it’s too matchy-matchy, and frankly I think you’re not into that. If get the serpenti, you can wear that with other bracelets as well.
The flower bracelet from another line you posted later in this thread honestly I don’t like with these bracelets.
The mop-serpenti ring is not a wow, definitely try on the VCA instead. I don’t like the mop-serpenti bracelet on you as much as the full diamond.

The diamond-serpenti bracelet though is a winner!!!! BTW- I think I was the one who said your stack doesn’t need any additions.


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> I think it’s a fashionista thing that is often purposefully ugly. In a jolie laide kind of way. ironic Fashion is very popular in NY, but I think you have to be young, tall and thin to carry it off, so really it could theoretically be anywhere. Like fashion from the 1980’s (shudders) worn today.  Ironic fashion is not my thing, but I’m not exactly sweet or feminine in style either. I like Rick owens too.



Thank you. Thats exactly how I was going to describe it - Jolie laide. Then I got into my head and wasn't sure if that would make sense to anyone else.


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> 1000% (yes, a thousand, not a hundred) the full-diamond serpenti, and please go try it on with the Thin-love pave as well. I am not a fan of Bvlgari, but love, love that serpenti combined with the Perlee. I think it’s the contrast that I love. Definitely don’t do another Perlee, it’s too matchy-matchy, and frankly I think you’re not into that. If get the serpenti, you can wear that with other bracelets as well.
> The flower bracelet from another line you posted later in this thread honestly I don’t like with these bracelets.
> The mop-serpenti ring is not a wow, definitely try on the VCA instead. I don’t like the mop-serpenti bracelet on you as much as the full diamond.
> 
> The diamond-serpenti bracelet though is a winner!!!! BTW- I think I was the one who said your stack doesn’t need any additions.



I will try it!!! Lol I will try them all. 

The Serpenti bracelet is probably a must. I do want to see them all together. I am really digging some of the Pasquale Bruni, but I've been eyeing his pieces for years. I'll figure out how to work it all in. 

I was telling my husband how he's going to be hearing a lot about Bulgari. He hears plenty about VCA. We feel similarly about Cartier - generally too masculine for either of our taste (except some of the Love pieces). He likes the VCA but whenever I give him a fashion update, he listens. He's old enough to remember how big Bulgari was in the 80s. His mother had an art gallery; I respect his opinion on art and design.


----------



## nightbefore

@880 yes! I got the pave vintage pendant in WG to match with my pave sweets. I also got MOP magic long necklace in YG. I posted this in action thread, I am wearing it actually much more than pave vintage so I didn’t really have opportunity to post vintage.  I am eyeing for onyx magic atm and frivole earrings in YG to wear with my YG pieces.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

That’s a really interesting discussion on clothes and jewelry 

I wear mostly smart casual, like jeans, blazers, shirts, sweaters. Sometimes these clothes can look masculine ie with some boots, but I mix them with designer bags of interesting shapes and colors, and mostly feminine and dainty jewelry.
In this respect Alhambra is a great addition to my Tiffany, David Yurman and some other diamond items, I guess I’ve found the perfect “hygge” in this collection. It must be somewhere in subconscious that jewelry is a work of art and must be “intricate”.

As much as I like simple shapes in clothing, I don’t like simple shapes in jewelry, like bangles etc. Recently even a Cartier Panthere watch felt “stiff” on me.


----------



## A bottle of Red

That sounds like a good blend @Bunny_in_Love ! 
I know in bags & jewelry  i like a mix of elegance  with whimsy & luxury.  But i cannot find that blend in clothes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> That sounds like a good blend @Bunny_in_Love !
> I know in bags & jewelry  i like a mix of elegance  with whimsy & luxury.  But i cannot find that blend in clothes.


A lot of the ski and winter stuff I see has that blend - luxurious clothing with fun motifs or designs. Cashmere sweaters with crystals. Big trapper hats. Leather leggings with racing stripes. I love all of that stuff.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bunny_in_Love said:


> It must be somewhere in subconscious that jewelry is a work of art and must be “intricate”. As much as I like simple shapes in clothing, I don’t like simple shapes in jewelry, like bangles etc. Recently even a Cartier Panthere watch felt “stiff” on me.



I know what you mean. I feel like if the design is too simple, especially for "designer" fine jewelry, it's not really worth it. My problem is that I like really special pieces, but risk ending up with a lot of single things where nothing goes with anything else. For the longest time I did not own a single pair of "everyday" earrings. So now I try to balance more basic pieces with the special ones, or something with a combination of the two, like Magic Alhambra (simple classic shape, but the size gives it the wow factor)


----------



## etoupebirkin

@Notorious Pink and @880, 
Have you looked up Jared Lehr? His pieces have lots of color and are well designed and edgy, but definitely wearable. Along with Procop, their pieces are worth looking into. Unfortunately, the pieces can get pricier than VCA.

Also, I would look at some of the Graff bracelets, they would look nice with your stack too. And I think they are in the 10K range. And I think you can negotiate on $ too.
https://www.graff.com/us-en/jewelle...al-pave-diamond-bangle/RGB351ALL_RGB349S.html


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

etoupebirkin said:


> @Notorious Pink and @880,
> Have you looked up Jared Lehr? His pieces have lots of color and are well designed and edgy, but definitely wearable. Along with Procop, their pieces are worth looking into. Unfortunately, the pieces can get pricier than VCA.
> 
> Also, I would look at some of the Graff bracelets, they would look nice with your stack too. And I think they are in the 10K range. And I think you can negotiate on $ too.
> https://www.graff.com/us-en/jewelle...al-pave-diamond-bangle/RGB351ALL_RGB349S.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940768



I love these Graff bracelets but do you really think we can negotiate the price?  I would never have thought to ask there.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I love these Graff bracelets but do you really think we can negotiate the price?  I would never have thought to ask there.


I think you can. When Saks had Graff last March in the Tysons store, they offered a significant 20-30% discount on some earrings. I ended up buying something different.
If you are serious about the bracelet, I would bargain.


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> I will try it!!! Lol I will try them all.
> 
> The Serpenti bracelet is probably a must. I do want to see them all together. I am really digging some of the Pasquale Bruni, but I've been eyeing his pieces for years. I'll figure out how to work it all in.
> 
> I was telling my husband how he's going to be hearing a lot about Bulgari. He hears plenty about VCA. We feel similarly about Cartier - generally too masculine for either of our taste (except some of the Love pieces). He likes the VCA but whenever I give him a fashion update, he listens. He's old enough to remember how big Bulgari was in the 80s. His mother had an art gallery; I respect his opinion on art and design.



Yes, I do remember Bvlgari’s popularity in the late 80’s and even in the 90’s. Certain pieces, like this Serpenti bracelet, are amazing. A number of women I know have the watch, since it is both a timepiece and a jewelry piece. I always liked the BZero rings on others, but they didn’t suit me. But of course we were mere babes in the late 80s, right, lol 

That’s awesome that your husband shares the same taste in jewelry, make choosing so much easier.

Good luck, and please post photos of trying them all at once!


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> @Notorious Pink and @880,
> Have you looked up Jared Lehr? His pieces have lots of color and are well designed and edgy, but definitely wearable. Along with Procop, their pieces are worth looking into. Unfortunately, the pieces can get pricier than VCA.
> 
> Also, I would look at some of the Graff bracelets, they would look nice with your stack too. And I think they are in the 10K range. And I think you can negotiate on $ too.
> https://www.graff.com/us-en/jewelle...al-pave-diamond-bangle/RGB351ALL_RGB349S.html
> View attachment 4940768


I was looking at this bracelet other day online and it is gorgeous. I have never been in graff - feels intimidating  good to know range of discount you have seen. I guess worth a shot to negotiate.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> I know what you mean. I feel like if the design is too simple, especially for "designer" fine jewelry, it's not really worth it. My problem is that I like really special pieces, but risk ending up with a lot of single things where nothing goes with anything else. For the longest time I did not own a single pair of "everyday" earrings. So now I try to balance more basic pieces with the special ones, or something with a combination of the two, like Magic Alhambra (simple classic shape, but the size gives it the wow factor)


@Bunny_in_Love, @Notorious Pink, that’s so funny; I’m the exact opposite. I love intricate RTW (it’s hard to match anything in my wardrobe except with jeans) but I gravitate towards sculptural large everyday  jewelry 
@etoupebirkin, thank you so much for the suggestion of Jared lehr. I’ve been thinking about Procop already but (I’m not sure I have the lifestyle) Will go google! Thank you
@nightbefore, congrats on your gorgeous choices! Will run over to in action to see!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> @Notorious Pink and @880,
> Have you looked up Jared Lehr? His pieces have lots of color and are well designed and edgy, but definitely wearable. Along with Procop, their pieces are worth looking into. Unfortunately, the pieces can get pricier than VCA.
> 
> Also, I would look at some of the Graff bracelets, they would look nice with your stack too. And I think they are in the 10K range. And I think you can negotiate on $ too.
> https://www.graff.com/us-en/jewelle...al-pave-diamond-bangle/RGB351ALL_RGB349S.html
> View attachment 4940768



Funny enough I met Jared Lehr. It was either the beginning of 2020 or towards the end of last year. He was doing an in-person at Bergdorf and no one was there - just me, killing time while my son was taking a class or something. He was very nice, showed me everything. I took a bunch of photos. It was a lot of fun! I like his designs, but they're not really for me; I think he's in a tough place where the pieces are probably appropriately priced but competing with better-known designers. I'll look at the Graff, too.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

etoupebirkin said:


> I think you can. When Saks had Graff last March in the Tysons store, they offered a significant 20-30% discount on some earrings. I ended up buying something different.
> If you are serious about the bracelet, I would bargain.


Good to know!  Thanks.  There are several pieces at Graff that I have my eyes on.  The spiral bracelets and the Butterfly Silhouette collection.

and now bc of this thread I’m eyeing some Pasquale Bruni too!!! Dangerous thread.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I love Graff! That spiral bracelet  will add  a bit of uniqueness  to a stack. 
I orederd some skirts online (here's  to  hoping they fit) but i do not like the embellished sweaters. Too 1980s.
I dislike  leggings  & pants. Ideas for opaque super silky tights that won't  itch?


----------



## nightbefore

A bottle of Red said:


> I love Graff! That spiral bracelet  will add  a bit of uniqueness  to a stack.
> I orederd some skirts online (here's  to  hoping they fit) but i do not like the embellished sweaters. Too 1980s.
> I dislike  leggings  & pants. Ideas for opaque super silky tights that won't  itch?


I really like the tights from calzedonia, they are very comfortable


----------



## A bottle of Red

@nightbefore  that  is a fantastic  necklace ! 
My husband  doesn't  like Bulgari/vca/cartier/tiffany jewelry. 
It's  hard  to agree on a piece we both love


----------



## A bottle of Red

nightbefore said:


> I really like the tights from calzedonia, they are very comfortable


Omg they look sooo soft! My skin is hyper sensitive  & always cold so the cashmere blend look perfect.
Thank you sooo much!


----------



## nightbefore

@A bottle of Red thank you! I just don’t listen my bf anymore, guys just need to see jewelry on you over a time and more you wear it more they get use to it and eventually they start to like it  no problem, I hope they are up to expectations at the end


----------



## oranGetRee

I just came across this brand Faberge. The egg charms look so gorgeous. Intricate, feminine and elegant. Totally my style!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Got some tights; hope they fit. They are super soft!


----------



## BigAkoya

oranGetRee said:


> I just came across this brand Faberge. The egg charms look so gorgeous. Intricate, feminine and elegant. Totally my style!


Hi!  I really like Faberge, too.  Faberge made the Imperial Easter Eggs for the Russian Imperial Family which you can see in museums.. they are truly works of art and worth seeing.  

This emerald egg pendant is on my wish list, but it keeps falling lower and lower in priority. I tried it on, it's beautiful, but pricey for what you get which is probably why it keeps falling down my list. If you can get to one of their boutiques, their pieces are amazing.  The boutique on 5th in NYC has the bolder pieces.  The other boutique I've been to is in Houston (in the Galleria Mall), which ironically, has a ton of egg charms.  Very pretty pieces.  

Fabergé Imperial Zenya White Gold & Emerald Egg Pendant | Fabergé (faberge.com)


----------



## dove221

Current obsession has been with Cartier. Took a look at the Bvulgari B- Zero ring which is gorg. Have my eyes on VCA! Love Alhambra and the Perlee collection.

Question: would you buy an Alhambra Bracelet or a Love Bracelet if you had one to choose?


----------



## DS2006

dove221 said:


> Current obsession has been with Cartier. Took a look at the Bvulgari B- Zero ring which is gorg. Have my eyes on VCA! Love Alhambra and the Perlee collection.
> 
> Question: would you buy an Alhambra Bracelet or a Love Bracelet if you had one to choose?


 I imagine you might get a different answer if you ask in the Cartier forum, but I love VCA bracelets much more. I also would not like wearing any bracelet 24/7.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@DS2006  yes me too, the thought makes me queasy for practical  reasons- cleaning, not damaging it etc


----------



## dove221

DS2006 said:


> I imagine you might get a different answer if you ask in the Cartier forum, but I love VCA bracelets much more. I also would not like wearing any bracelet 24/7.



VCA bracelets are so delicate and pretty!


----------



## vinotastic

dove221 said:


> Current obsession has been with Cartier. Took a look at the Bvulgari B- Zero ring which is gorg. Have my eyes on VCA! Love Alhambra and the Perlee collection.
> 
> Question: would you buy an Alhambra Bracelet or a Love Bracelet if you had one to choose?



I know this is a VCA forum, but I do prefer it over the Love.  The Alhambra has a more delicate/feminine vibe to it whereas I see the love as a simple bangle, which is fine if thats the look you're going for.  To me, the stones/design/details have the alhambra have more pop to it.


----------



## 880

@dove221, I admire both the Cartier love and Alhambra bracelets on others, but prefer other Cartier and VCA bracelets for myself. though, I  haven’t bought either yet (a Verdura cuff is top priority for me), I love the crash and the maillon de Cartier watch that looks more like a bracelet, and both the buton d’or and Etruscan@ VSPCA cuff. The Cartier SA mentioned that It’s also possible to special order a bracelet made of your favorite watch links, but I didn’t pursue that Avenue. Agree with @DS2006 and @vinotastic , that I don’t want to wear something 24 /7 and that you will get a different response in the Cartier sub forum.


----------



## dove221

DS2006 said:


> I imagine you might get a different answer if you ask in the Cartier forum, but I love VCA bracelets much more. I also would not like wearing any bracelet 24/7.



They are so pretty. Love VCA!

I had looked into the cuff option for Love but unsure that I want to go that route. With the cuff- you can remove as you need.


----------



## dove221

vinotastic said:


> I know this is a VCA forum, but I do prefer it over the Love.  The Alhambra has a more delicate/feminine vibe to it whereas I see the love as a simple bangle, which is fine if thats the look you're going for.  To me, the stones/design/details have the alhambra have more pop to it.


----------



## dove221

880 said:


> @dove221, I admire both the Cartier love and Alhambra bracelets on others, but prefer other Cartier and VCA bracelets for myself. though, I  haven’t bought either yet (a Verdura cuff is top priority for me), I love the crash and the maillon de Cartier watch that looks more like a bracelet, and both the buton d’or and Etruscan@ VSPCA cuff. The Cartier SA mentioned that It’s also possible to special order a bracelet made of your favorite watch links, but I didn’t pursue that Avenue. Agree with @DS2006 and @vinotastic , that I don’t want to wear something 24 /7 and that you will get a different response in the Cartier sub forum.



Not being able to take it off is worrisome. I had heard this could be an issue getting through security for travel (not that I am going anywhere anytime soon). Is there any merit to that claim?


----------



## dove221

Btw I really love the YG Band with VCA written across it. Has anyone here purchased it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

dove221 said:


> Not being able to take it off is worrisome. I had heard this could be an issue getting through security for travel (not that I am going anywhere anytime soon). Is there any merit to that claim?



I have traveled many times, both domestically and internationally with my Love bracelet on. 

Actually they let me leave all my jewelry on, especially if I forget and wear this one particular pair of casual pants to travel. They are sparkly pants and I usually wind up getting a pat down anyway, lol. DO NOT WEAR sparkly clothing on a plane!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

dove221 said:


> Current obsession has been with Cartier. Took a look at the Bvulgari B- Zero ring which is gorg. Have my eyes on VCA! Love Alhambra and the Perlee collection.
> 
> Question: would you buy an Alhambra Bracelet or a Love Bracelet if you had one to choose?



Alhambra for me. I don’t like bangles as they are stiff, plus I prefer more delicate jewelry and Alhambra has that while being substantial.


----------



## dove221

Notorious Pink said:


> I have traveled many times, both domestically and internationally with my Love bracelet on.
> 
> Actually they let me leave all my jewelry on, especially if I forget and wear this one particular pair of casual pants to travel. They are sparkly pants and I usually wind up getting a pat down anyway, lol. DO NOT WEAR sparkly clothing on a plane!



thank you for sharing! I was curious if the security thing was an issue. I love sparkly pants!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yesterday I tried on a bunch of the Pasquale Bruni pieces. I think ultimately this ring may be the winner in my pink gold ring search. I love the two Butterfly but this seems more elegant and wearable to me (and it costs quite a bit less).

Excuse my hands are a mess. We got a puppy and there's lots of hand washing and Purell in my life right now.




There are actually two versions of this ring, this is the smaller one. The larger one was beautiful too, but I think this is more wearable, and later on I can add this ring next to it (they're meant to be worn together or separate):




Yeah, I kind of love the bracelets too




Can start with the rose gold/diamond and add the pink sapphire:





I could see my ultimate stack being (from the wrist down):
Rose Gold Diamond Serpenti
Narrow WG Pave Love
My Rose Gold Perlee Clover
The Pink Sapphire Bruni Bracelet
The Rose Gold/Diamond Bruni Bracelet
My two part (pg/wg) Love


----------



## hhw

Notorious Pink said:


> Yesterday I tried on a bunch of the Pasquale Bruni pieces. I think ultimately this ring may be the winner in my pink gold ring search. I love the two Butterfly but this seems more elegant and wearable to me (and it costs quite a bit less).
> 
> Excuse my hands are a mess. We got a puppy and there's lots of hand washing and Purell in my life right now.
> 
> View attachment 4951416
> 
> 
> There are actually two versions of this ring, this is the smaller one. The larger one was beautiful too, but I think this is more wearable, and later on I can add this ring next to it (they're meant to be worn together or separate):
> 
> View attachment 4951422
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of love the bracelets too
> 
> View attachment 4951420
> 
> 
> Can start with the rose gold/diamond and add the pink sapphire:
> 
> View attachment 4951425
> 
> 
> 
> I could see my ultimate stack being (from the wrist down):
> Rose Gold Diamond Serpenti
> Narrow WG Pave Love
> My Rose Gold Perlee Clover
> The Pink Sapphire Bruni Bracelet
> The Rose Gold/Diamond Bruni Bracelet
> My two part (pg/wg) Love


Gorgeous!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Those rings are stunning!  How heavy does your stack get on your wrist? Does it ever bother you?
Oh and can we see your new pup?


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Yesterday I tried on a bunch of the Pasquale Bruni pieces. I think ultimately this ring may be the winner in my pink gold ring search. I love the two Butterfly but this seems more elegant and wearable to me (and it costs quite a bit less).
> 
> Excuse my hands are a mess. We got a puppy and there's lots of hand washing and Purell in my life right now.
> 
> View attachment 4951416
> 
> 
> There are actually two versions of this ring, this is the smaller one. The larger one was beautiful too, but I think this is more wearable, and later on I can add this ring next to it (they're meant to be worn together or separate):
> 
> View attachment 4951422
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of love the bracelets too
> 
> View attachment 4951420
> 
> 
> Can start with the rose gold/diamond and add the pink sapphire:
> 
> View attachment 4951425
> 
> 
> 
> I could see my ultimate stack being (from the wrist down):
> Rose Gold Diamond Serpenti
> Narrow WG Pave Love
> My Rose Gold Perlee Clover
> The Pink Sapphire Bruni Bracelet
> The Rose Gold/Diamond Bruni Bracelet
> My two part (pg/wg) Love


I am so happy that you found your ultimate stack! love everything about your photos and your selections. I especially love the way things overlap and create more sculptural forms as they wrap around your fingers and wrist. Stunning! And, so thrilling that it’s relatively well priced  (Iwent on the Pascual site and looked at all the Giardini segreti pieces)Congrats and would love to see a pic of your new puppy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hhw said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!



A bottle of Red said:


> Those rings are stunning!  How heavy does your stack get on your wrist? Does it ever bother you?
> Oh and can we see your new pup?



Right now only the Perlee clover and Love are mine and they don't bother me.



880 said:


> I am so happy that you found your ultimate stack! love everything about your photos and your selections. I especially love the way things overlap and create more sculptural forms as they wrap around your fingers and wrist. Stunning! And, so thrilling that it’s relatively well priced  Congrats and would love to see a pic of your new puppy!



Thank you, sweetie! I also love the textures and the overlap (I like how the Bruni bracelets are thin but substantial and will keep the Perlee and Love from bumping into each other, and how the flower petals overlap the bracelets without hitting them).

Here's Rocky!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ohhhhh i am in love! Sending cuddles to this adorable little puppy!


----------



## Canturi lover

@Notorious Pink i love this PB ring. This was on the shortlist when I choose my butterfly ring (non VCA).
Rocky is adorable


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Notorious Pink said:


> Yesterday I tried on a bunch of the Pasquale Bruni pieces. I think ultimately this ring may be the winner in my pink gold ring search. I love the two Butterfly but this seems more elegant and wearable to me (and it costs quite a bit less).
> 
> Excuse my hands are a mess. We got a puppy and there's lots of hand washing and Purell in my life right now.
> 
> View attachment 4951416
> 
> 
> There are actually two versions of this ring, this is the smaller one. The larger one was beautiful too, but I think this is more wearable, and later on I can add this ring next to it (they're meant to be worn together or separate):
> 
> View attachment 4951422
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of love the bracelets too
> 
> View attachment 4951420
> 
> 
> Can start with the rose gold/diamond and add the pink sapphire:
> 
> View attachment 4951425
> 
> 
> 
> I could see my ultimate stack being (from the wrist down):
> Rose Gold Diamond Serpenti
> Narrow WG Pave Love
> My Rose Gold Perlee Clover
> The Pink Sapphire Bruni Bracelet
> The Rose Gold/Diamond Bruni Bracelet
> My two part (pg/wg) Love



love this on you!  I discovered PB because of this thread And I can’t wait to try some on.  I’m looking at those rings and bracelets as well.  Great to see them in mod shots.  Like them even more now.


----------



## 880

OMG, Rocky is so cute!  and his ears are pricked up Ike he knows w are talking about him!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Yesterday I tried on a bunch of the Pasquale Bruni pieces. I think ultimately this ring may be the winner in my pink gold ring search. I love the two Butterfly but this seems more elegant and wearable to me (and it costs quite a bit less).
> 
> Excuse my hands are a mess. We got a puppy and there's lots of hand washing and Purell in my life right now.
> 
> View attachment 4951416
> 
> 
> There are actually two versions of this ring, this is the smaller one. The larger one was beautiful too, but I think this is more wearable, and later on I can add this ring next to it (they're meant to be worn together or separate):
> 
> View attachment 4951422
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of love the bracelets too
> 
> View attachment 4951420
> 
> 
> Can start with the rose gold/diamond and add the pink sapphire:
> 
> View attachment 4951425
> 
> 
> 
> I could see my ultimate stack being (from the wrist down):
> Rose Gold Diamond Serpenti
> Narrow WG Pave Love
> My Rose Gold Perlee Clover
> The Pink Sapphire Bruni Bracelet
> The Rose Gold/Diamond Bruni Bracelet
> My two part (pg/wg) Love


Beautiful pictures! Since you mentioned this brand on this thread I have looked it up and fallen in love with many pieces. There are no stores in Asia so I might have to purchase without seeing the pieces in person, so pictures are helpful! The ring you tried is on my list, good to hear you like the smaller one since I am on the fence. I might need to figure out a way to try to I can see for myself but with COVID... 
How did you find the sizing of the bangles compared to the perlee and love?


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Yesterday I tried on a bunch of the Pasquale Bruni pieces. I think ultimately this ring may be the winner in my pink gold ring search. I love the two Butterfly but this seems more elegant and wearable to me (and it costs quite a bit less).
> 
> Excuse my hands are a mess. We got a puppy and there's lots of hand washing and Purell in my life right now.
> 
> View attachment 4951416
> 
> 
> There are actually two versions of this ring, this is the smaller one. The larger one was beautiful too, but I think this is more wearable, and later on I can add this ring next to it (they're meant to be worn together or separate):
> 
> View attachment 4951422
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of love the bracelets too
> 
> View attachment 4951420
> 
> 
> Can start with the rose gold/diamond and add the pink sapphire:
> 
> View attachment 4951425
> 
> 
> 
> I could see my ultimate stack being (from the wrist down):
> Rose Gold Diamond Serpenti
> Narrow WG Pave Love
> My Rose Gold Perlee Clover
> The Pink Sapphire Bruni Bracelet
> The Rose Gold/Diamond Bruni Bracelet
> My two part (pg/wg) Love


The ring and bracelets are totally beautiful on you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Notorious Pink said:


> Yesterday I tried on a bunch of the Pasquale Bruni pieces. I think ultimately this ring may be the winner in my pink gold ring search. I love the two Butterfly but this seems more elegant and wearable to me (and it costs quite a bit less).
> 
> Excuse my hands are a mess. We got a puppy and there's lots of hand washing and Purell in my life right now.
> 
> View attachment 4951416
> 
> 
> There are actually two versions of this ring, this is the smaller one. The larger one was beautiful too, but I think this is more wearable, and later on I can add this ring next to it (they're meant to be worn together or separate):
> 
> View attachment 4951422
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of love the bracelets too
> 
> View attachment 4951420
> 
> 
> Can start with the rose gold/diamond and add the pink sapphire:
> 
> View attachment 4951425
> 
> 
> 
> I could see my ultimate stack being (from the wrist down):
> Rose Gold Diamond Serpenti
> Narrow WG Pave Love
> My Rose Gold Perlee Clover
> The Pink Sapphire Bruni Bracelet
> The Rose Gold/Diamond Bruni Bracelet
> My two part (pg/wg) Love


NP, I agree on the ring. It's very much your style.
Congrats on the puppy. He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful pictures! Since you mentioned this brand on this thread I have looked it up and fallen in love with many pieces. There are no stores in Asia so I might have to purchase without seeing the pieces in person, so pictures are helpful! The ring you tried is on my list, good to hear you like the smaller one since I am on the fence. I might need to figure out a way to try to I can see for myself but with COVID...
> How did you find the sizing of the bangles compared to the perlee and love?



My Love is a 17 (I think?) and the Perlee is a Small. Whatever the size of the PB bracelet is, it works.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks for the kind comments on Rocky! He is a sweetie.

I love the VCA BTF rings, but I can be a wild gesticulator, so that's a concern. Also, as much as I love the Two Butterfly, this is a bit more elegant and works for every day. Yes, there is the larger size, and for those who can hand-le it (yuk, yuk) there's a two finger version also.

I want to try the ring on with this second ring I posted earlier which I believe can be worn next to it (or of course on its own).


----------



## chaneljewel

Rocky is gorgeous!!!   His name suits him so well.   He’s a joy I’m sure!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yes, I'm still doing this. There are two stores where I have very good relationships that both carry Pasquale Bruni, and fortunately both have different pieces I am interested in.

This necklace kind of looked blah in the photos but is ridiculously good in person. There are two pave motifs, and, just in case the motif flips (its designed fairly well and won't flip just by moving around, I tried), there are a few rows of diamonds on the back of each motif, too. 

I am already mentally layering this necklace with a VCA 20 motif I plan to add, too.




Back to the ring and stacks. The ring is a yes, in the smaller size and without the separate ring. I think ultimately with three of the small bracelets (PG/champagne diamond, plain PG with champagne band and WG Pave). And then eventually with the Bulgari.

So this would be first -




And then eventually adding the other three above the Perlee:



I plan to add two VCA bracelets too, but they would be Vintage Alhambra and I don't know if either would wind up in this stack. Fortunately I have a whole other wrist, lol.

Since I am sitting with Rocky almost all the time during the day, I have put together a complete list with everything I'd like to add to my collection over the next five years (and guesstimates of when I can add each piece). There is plenty of VCA on it, but I love mixing with other designers and I'm looking forward to enjoying this journey.



chaneljewel said:


> Rocky is gorgeous!!!   His name suits him so well.   He’s a joy I’m sure!!!



Thank you! He's a joy except maybe at 3am, lol. He is really handsome and sweet.


----------



## mikimoto007

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I'm still doing this. There are two stores where I have very good relationships that both carry Pasquale Bruni, and fortunately both have different pieces I am interested in.
> 
> This necklace kind of looked blah in the photos but is ridiculously good in person. There are two pave motifs, and, just in case the motif flips (its designed fairly well and won't flip just by moving around, I tried), there are a few rows of diamonds on the back of each motif, too.
> 
> I am already mentally layering this necklace with a VCA 20 motif I plan to add, too.
> 
> View attachment 4958589
> 
> 
> Back to the ring and stacks. The ring is a yes, in the smaller size and without the separate ring. I think ultimately with three of the small bracelets (PG/champagne diamond, plain PG with champagne band and WG Pave). And then eventually with the Bulgari.
> 
> So this would be first -
> 
> View attachment 4958593
> 
> 
> And then eventually adding the other three above the Perlee:
> View attachment 4958594
> 
> 
> I plan to add two VCA bracelets too, but they would be Vintage Alhambra and I don't know if either would wind up in this stack. Fortunately I have a whole other wrist, lol.
> 
> Since I am sitting with Rocky almost all the time during the day, I have put together a complete list with everything I'd like to add to my collection over the next five years (and guesstimates of when I can add each piece). There is plenty of VCA on it, but I love mixing with other designers and I'm looking forward to enjoying this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! He's a joy except maybe at 3am, lol. He is really handsome and sweet.



This is insanely beautiful. I think you're right to go for this ring over the VCA, it's more wearable and so different.

Is the pink sapphire bangle out of the running?


----------



## Notorious Pink

mikimoto007 said:


> This is insanely beautiful. I think you're right to go for this ring over the VCA, it's more wearable and so different.
> 
> Is the pink sapphire bangle out of the running?


Thank you! I do feel that it is a dress up/dress down ring that can get daily use. I only have one non-wedding-related ring so I'm trying to be purposeful with my choices.

I love the pink sapphire, but I will be getting the champagne diamond and the wg and I appreciate the added texture of the shiny flowers. The pink will stand out and I don't know if I necessarily want that. I go back and forth. Definitely the other two, and I would like a third. I want one for between the Perlee and the Love, and then if I'm adding the Serpenti eventually I want one above the Perlee, and I like the look of stacking them as well. However, for some reason four seems a little, lol, _excessive_.

ETA: I tried the Plain PG and the WG pave with a smaller Champagne Pave. Ultimately I don't like the smaller size, but you can see the three versions would work nicely together (you can also see that the Plain PG is different, the Pave versions are a complete bangle, the plainer one is open with a leaf on the other side).


----------



## Cool Breeze

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I'm still doing this. There are two stores where I have very good relationships that both carry Pasquale Bruni, and fortunately both have different pieces I am interested in.
> 
> This necklace kind of looked blah in the photos but is ridiculously good in person. There are two pave motifs, and, just in case the motif flips (its designed fairly well and won't flip just by moving around, I tried), there are a few rows of diamonds on the back of each motif, too.
> 
> I am already mentally layering this necklace with a VCA 20 motif I plan to add, too.
> 
> View attachment 4958589
> 
> 
> Back to the ring and stacks. The ring is a yes, in the smaller size and without the separate ring. I think ultimately with three of the small bracelets (PG/champagne diamond, plain PG with champagne band and WG Pave). And then eventually with the Bulgari.
> 
> So this would be first -
> 
> View attachment 4958593
> 
> 
> And then eventually adding the other three above the Perlee:
> View attachment 4958594
> 
> 
> I plan to add two VCA bracelets too, but they would be Vintage Alhambra and I don't know if either would wind up in this stack. Fortunately I have a whole other wrist, lol.
> 
> Since I am sitting with Rocky almost all the time during the day, I have put together a complete list with everything I'd like to add to my collection over the next five years (and guesstimates of when I can add each piece). There is plenty of VCA on it, but I love mixing with other designers and I'm looking forward to enjoying this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! He's a joy except maybe at 3am, lol. He is really handsome and sweet.


I love the jewelry you are considering.  The necklace is stunning with its different textures, links and pave diamonds (your camisole is beautiful, too!).  I have been admiring this line from afar for some time so it’s helpful to see it modeled by a real person.  Thanks for sharing and please keep us posted along the way.


----------



## mikimoto007

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! I do feel that it is a dress up/dress down ring that can get daily use. I only have one non-wedding-related ring so I'm trying to be purposeful with my choices.
> 
> I love the pink sapphire, but I will be getting the champagne diamond and the wg and I appreciate the added texture of the shiny flowers. The pink will stand out and I don't know if I necessarily want that. I go back and forth. Definitely the other two, and I would like a third. I want one for between the Perlee and the Love, and then if I'm adding the Serpenti eventually I want one above the Perlee, and I like the look of stacking them as well. However, for some reason four seems a little, lol, _excessive_.
> 
> ETA: I tried the Plain PG and the WG pave with a smaller Champagne Pave. Ultimately I don't like the smaller size, but you can see the three versions would work nicely together (you can also see that the Plain PG is different, the Pave versions are a complete bangle, the plainer one is open with a leaf on the other side).
> 
> View attachment 4958747



You have a great eye for the stack - I love the three nestled together. Perfect but not matchy matchy and the necklace is beautiful too.

Is your rainbow bracelet not part of your stack or just occasional?


----------



## oranGetRee

Thanks @Notorious Pink for sharing the beautiful photos of how you stack the bracelets. I like the thought process in determining the ultimate stack  

I have also gone to find out more about this brand after your posts. Don’t really know if it is a blessing that they don’t seem to have a boutique in Singapore. I like their designs. More whimsical and flow-y than VCA. Looking forward to more photos from you


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cool Breeze said:


> I love the jewelry you are considering.  The necklace is stunning with its different textures, links and pave diamonds (your camisole is beautiful, too!).  I have been admiring this line from afar for some time so it’s helpful to see it modeled by a real person.  Thanks for sharing and please keep us posted along the way.



Thank you! I'm happy to help! The camisole is actually a slip dress by Vince; I have several and I wear them year round (even in winter, if it's not very cold out). 



mikimoto007 said:


> You have a great eye for the stack - I love the three nestled together. Perfect but not matchy matchy and the necklace is beautiful too.
> 
> Is your rainbow bracelet not part of your stack or just occasional?



I let go of the rainbow bracelet; I realized over the summer that I have gone too far in on color and wanted to get back to more versatile pieces.



oranGetRee said:


> Thanks @Notorious Pink for sharing the beautiful photos of how you stack the bracelets. I like the thought process in determining the ultimate stack
> 
> I have also gone to find out more about this brand after your posts. Don’t really know if it is a blessing that they don’t seem to have a boutique in Singapore. I like their designs. More whimsical and flow-y than VCA. Looking forward to more photos from you



Thank you! I agree this line plays nicely with the other brands I like and adds some visual interest and texture without being distracting. As far as PB goes, hopefully they will reach Singapore soon. In the meantime, I'm always happy to post pics.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I'm still doing this. There are two stores where I have very good relationships that both carry Pasquale Bruni, and fortunately both have different pieces I am interested in.
> 
> This necklace kind of looked blah in the photos but is ridiculously good in person. There are two pave motifs, and, just in case the motif flips (its designed fairly well and won't flip just by moving around, I tried), there are a few rows of diamonds on the back of each motif, too.
> 
> I am already mentally layering this necklace with a VCA 20 motif I plan to add, too.
> 
> View attachment 4958589
> 
> 
> Back to the ring and stacks. The ring is a yes, in the smaller size and without the separate ring. I think ultimately with three of the small bracelets (PG/champagne diamond, plain PG with champagne band and WG Pave). And then eventually with the Bulgari.
> 
> So this would be first -
> 
> View attachment 4958593
> 
> 
> And then eventually adding the other three above the Perlee:
> View attachment 4958594
> 
> 
> I plan to add two VCA bracelets too, but they would be Vintage Alhambra and I don't know if either would wind up in this stack. Fortunately I have a whole other wrist, lol.
> 
> Since I am sitting with Rocky almost all the time during the day, I have put together a complete list with everything I'd like to add to my collection over the next five years (and guesstimates of when I can add each piece). There is plenty of VCA on it, but I love mixing with other designers and I'm looking forward to enjoying this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! He's a joy except maybe at 3am, lol. He is really handsome and sweet.



I love all of those floral PB pieces, but that long necklace...    .  Might have to put that on my wishlist after I check the metals in comes in.


----------



## lynne_ross

oranGetRee said:


> Thanks @Notorious Pink for sharing the beautiful photos of how you stack the bracelets. I like the thought process in determining the ultimate stack
> 
> I have also gone to find out more about this brand after your posts. Don’t really know if it is a blessing that they don’t seem to have a boutique in Singapore. I like their designs. More whimsical and flow-y than VCA. Looking forward to more photos from you


I had this same disappointment. The brand has no stores in Asia. I have confirmed the stores will ship to HK but do not know about SG. I want to try a few pieces on before buying so will have to travel first. Living off pics for now.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I'm still doing this. There are two stores where I have very good relationships that both carry Pasquale Bruni, and fortunately both have different pieces I am interested in.
> 
> This necklace kind of looked blah in the photos but is ridiculously good in person. There are two pave motifs, and, just in case the motif flips (its designed fairly well and won't flip just by moving around, I tried), there are a few rows of diamonds on the back of each motif, too.
> 
> I am already mentally layering this necklace with a VCA 20 motif I plan to add, too.
> 
> View attachment 4958589
> 
> 
> Back to the ring and stacks. The ring is a yes, in the smaller size and without the separate ring. I think ultimately with three of the small bracelets (PG/champagne diamond, plain PG with champagne band and WG Pave). And then eventually with the Bulgari.
> 
> So this would be first -
> 
> View attachment 4958593
> 
> 
> And then eventually adding the other three above the Perlee:
> View attachment 4958594
> 
> 
> I plan to add two VCA bracelets too, but they would be Vintage Alhambra and I don't know if either would wind up in this stack. Fortunately I have a whole other wrist, lol.
> 
> Since I am sitting with Rocky almost all the time during the day, I have put together a complete list with everything I'd like to add to my collection over the next five years (and guesstimates of when I can add each piece). There is plenty of VCA on it, but I love mixing with other designers and I'm looking forward to enjoying this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! He's a joy except maybe at 3am, lol. He is really handsome and sweet.


BBC have you tried on the earrings that go with the ring/bracelets? I am interested in the larger of the new petit ones in wg as a pave flower earring. I think there are 2 sizes of the petit ones from what I can see online. If you see them or have opinion curious to hear.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> BBC have you tried on the earrings that go with the ring/bracelets? I am interested in the larger of the new petit ones in wg as a pave flower earring. I think there are 2 sizes of the petit ones from what I can see online. If you see them or have opinion curious to hear.



Several years ago I tried on the regular matching earrings and I really did NOT like them at all. The earrings themselves are two pieces and the flowers are not as “pretty”. They were difficult to put on and  didn’t lay right.

The pair they are bringing in for me are what I call “reverse hoops”. I’m kind of fascinated by them, generally I don’t love hoops and I’ve only ever loved these and the multi-hoop hoops by De Grisogono.



@lynne_ross - For those of you who want to see particular pieces, just let me know. If they are available I’m happy to try them on for you and send along my SA’s info. I’m working with two different stores which have different inventory.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Several years ago I tried on the regular matching earrings and I really did NOT like them at all. The earrings themselves are two pieces and the flowers are not as “pretty”. They were difficult to put on and  didn’t lay right.
> 
> The pair they are bringing in for me are what I call “reverse hoops”. I’m kind of fascinated by them, generally I don’t love hoops and I’ve only ever loved these and the multi-hoop hoops by De Grisogono.
> 
> View attachment 4960192
> 
> @lynne_ross - For those of you who want to see particular pieces, just let me know. If they are available I’m happy to try them on for you and send along my SA’s info. I’m working with two different stores which have different inventory.


I am interested in the earrings you are trying (in wg but unsure of sizing) and this pair in wg. If it is no hassle to you would love your opinion on these if you can try!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I'm still doing this. There are two stores where I have very good relationships that both carry Pasquale Bruni, and fortunately both have different pieces I am interested in.
> 
> This necklace kind of looked blah in the photos but is ridiculously good in person. There are two pave motifs, and, just in case the motif flips (its designed fairly well and won't flip just by moving around, I tried), there are a few rows of diamonds on the back of each motif, too.
> 
> I am already mentally layering this necklace with a VCA 20 motif I plan to add, too.
> 
> View attachment 4958589
> 
> 
> Back to the ring and stacks. The ring is a yes, in the smaller size and without the separate ring. I think ultimately with three of the small bracelets (PG/champagne diamond, plain PG with champagne band and WG Pave). And then eventually with the Bulgari.
> 
> So this would be first -
> 
> View attachment 4958593
> 
> 
> And then eventually adding the other three above the Perlee:
> View attachment 4958594
> 
> 
> I plan to add two VCA bracelets too, but they would be Vintage Alhambra and I don't know if either would wind up in this stack. Fortunately I have a whole other wrist, lol.
> 
> Since I am sitting with Rocky almost all the time during the day, I have put together a complete list with everything I'd like to add to my collection over the next five years (and guesstimates of when I can add each piece). There is plenty of VCA on it, but I love mixing with other designers and I'm looking forward to enjoying this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! He's a joy except maybe at 3am, lol. He is really handsome and sweet.



I totally heart the ring!

And your adorable pup!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> I am interested in the earrings you are trying (in wg but unsure of sizing) and this pair in wg. If it is no hassle to you would love your opinion on these if you can try!



I think London Jewelers (one of my stores) has these. I'll try them on for you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> I totally heart the ring!
> 
> And your adorable pup!


Thank you!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Notorious Pink said:


> Several years ago I tried on the regular matching earrings and I really did NOT like them at all. The earrings themselves are two pieces and the flowers are not as “pretty”. They were difficult to put on and  didn’t lay right.
> 
> The pair they are bringing in for me are what I call “reverse hoops”. I’m kind of fascinated by them, generally I don’t love hoops and I’ve only ever loved these and the multi-hoop hoops by De Grisogono.
> 
> View attachment 4960192
> 
> @lynne_ross - For those of you who want to see particular pieces, just let me know. If they are available I’m happy to try them on for you and send along my SA’s info. I’m working with two different stores which have different inventory.


never thought about pasquale bruni before your posts -- the pieces look gorgeous on you and the more i look the more i like! would love to see either of these pieces if it's convenient for you -- really loving the fluid, yet feminine lines of this collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> never thought about pasquale bruni before your posts -- the pieces look gorgeous on you and the more i look the more i like! would love to see either of these pieces if it's convenient for you -- really loving the fluid, yet feminine lines of this collection.
> View attachment 4961316
> View attachment 4961317



I tried on the blue one. Its beautiful, just not for me:




Neither boutique has the other bracelet. Its the same as the rose gold, just the flower part is pave, so it's like a combination of these two:


----------



## 100700

I wearing my 24k pendant with my vca necklaces everyday never take them off and my Tiffany engagement ring and custom made gold rings other bracelets other than Cartier and vca I wearing trollbeads bracelet and will custom make a 24k 10mm ball gold buddha bracelet


----------



## 100700

Here’s my super super cute beautiful trollbeads bracelets and my custom made special gold ring. My new vca mop bracelet will be arrive today btw will share it after I got it so happy about this


----------



## marbella8

100700 said:


> Here’s my super super cute beautiful trollbeads bracelets and my custom made special gold ring. My new vca mop bracelet will be arrive today btw will share it after I got it so happy about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961668
> View attachment 4961668
> View attachment 4961669



Love the gold bracelet on your right hand!


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> I tried on the blue one. Its beautiful, just not for me:
> 
> View attachment 4961583
> 
> 
> Neither boutique has the other bracelet. Its the same as the rose gold, just the flower part is pave, so it's like a combination of these two:
> 
> View attachment 4961584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961585



That Serpenti is perfection on you! Stop looking for anything else and just get that. Perfection gorgeous!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Notorious Pink said:


> I tried on the blue one. Its beautiful, just not for me:
> 
> View attachment 4961583
> 
> 
> Neither boutique has the other bracelet. Its the same as the rose gold, just the flower part is pave, so it's like a combination of these two:
> 
> View attachment 4961584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961585


thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> That Serpenti is perfection on you! Stop looking for anything else and just get that. Perfection gorgeous!



Lol it’s a definite, just not immediately, due to the price. I will definitely need “barrier” bracelets between the Serpenti and the Perlee, and the Perlee and the Love.

I’ve actually put together a chart/list of what I plan to acquire, among the VCA and these pieces. It goes out about five years. The Bruni pieces, being less expensive, are this year, along with my VCA order.


----------



## jyyanks

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol it’s a definite, just not immediately, due to the price. I will definitely need “barrier” bracelets between the Serpenti and the Perlee, and the Perlee and the Love.
> 
> I’ve actually put together a chart/list of what I plan to acquire, among the VCA and these pieces. It goes out about five years. The Bruni pieces, being less expensive, are this year, along with my VCA order.



Notorious Pink - I just have to say thank you for introducing me to this brand!!! Because of your posts, I’m picking up my first Pasquale Bruni bracelet next week (they placed an order for me). It’s what I was looking for to complement my VCA and wrist stack. Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jyyanks said:


> Notorious Pink - I just have to say thank you for introducing me to this brand!!! Because of your posts, I’m picking up my first Pasquale Bruni bracelet next week (they placed an order for me). It’s what I was looking for to complement my VCA and wrist stack. Thank you!


Oh awesome!  What are you getting?


----------



## A bottle of Red

jyyanks said:


> Notorious Pink - I just have to say thank you for introducing me to this brand!!! Because of your posts, I’m picking up my first Pasquale Bruni bracelet next week (they placed an order for me). It’s what I was looking for to complement my VCA and wrist stack. Thank you!


Ooh come show us once you get it!


----------



## lynne_ross

jyyanks said:


> Notorious Pink - I just have to say thank you for introducing me to this brand!!! Because of your posts, I’m picking up my first Pasquale Bruni bracelet next week (they placed an order for me). It’s what I was looking for to complement my VCA and wrist stack. Thank you!


Congrats! Curious what piece you got. As I said before this thread is dangerous


----------



## jyyanks

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh awesome!  What are you getting?





A bottle of Red said:


> Ooh come show us once you get it!





lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! Curious what piece you got. As I said before this thread is dangerous



thank you all!!! 

This forum is very dangerous! Whenever I need to save money, I make it a point not to visit as I’m easily tempted!

I got the figlia dei piori bracelet in WG and blue.

It matches my watch and I was looking for another WG bracelet. I think it will look nice stacked with my vca 5 motif mop, tennis and vca signature bracelet. If not, it will look perfect on my other wrist next to my watch. The price couldn’t be beat. Already looking at other pieces but need to get the vca signature (SA tracking it down for me)









						FIGLIA DEI FIORI BRACELET
					

Discover Figlia dei Fiori Bracelet in 18k White Gold with Moonstone, Lapis Lazuli, Turquoise, London Blue Topaz, Onyx and Diamonds. A tribute to the feminine creative spirit and freedom. Shop on Pasquale Bruni.




					us.pasqualebruni.com


----------



## lynne_ross

jyyanks said:


> thank you all!!!
> 
> This forum is very dangerous! Whenever I need to save money, I make it a point not to visit as I’m easily tempted!
> 
> I got the figlia dei piori bracelet in WG and blue.
> 
> It matches my watch and I was looking for another WG bracelet. I think it will look nice stacked with my vca 5 motif mop, tennis and vca signature bracelet. If not, it will look perfect on my other wrist next to my watch. The price couldn’t be beat. Already looking at other pieces but need to get the vca signature (SA tracking it down for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIGLIA DEI FIORI BRACELET
> 
> 
> Discover Figlia dei Fiori Bracelet in 18k White Gold with Moonstone, Lapis Lazuli, Turquoise, London Blue Topaz, Onyx and Diamonds. A tribute to the feminine creative spirit and freedom. Shop on Pasquale Bruni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.pasqualebruni.com


It is so pretty! It is a mixture of some of VCA’s best stones.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jyyanks said:


> thank you all!!!
> 
> This forum is very dangerous! Whenever I need to save money, I make it a point not to visit as I’m easily tempted!
> 
> I got the figlia dei piori bracelet in WG and blue.
> 
> It matches my watch and I was looking for another WG bracelet. I think it will look nice stacked with my vca 5 motif mop, tennis and vca signature bracelet. If not, it will look perfect on my other wrist next to my watch. The price couldn’t be beat. Already looking at other pieces but need to get the vca signature (SA tracking it down for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIGLIA DEI FIORI BRACELET
> 
> 
> Discover Figlia dei Fiori Bracelet in 18k White Gold with Moonstone, Lapis Lazuli, Turquoise, London Blue Topaz, Onyx and Diamonds. A tribute to the feminine creative spirit and freedom. Shop on Pasquale Bruni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.pasqualebruni.com



Fabulous choice! I really like a lot of the pieces in this line, too. Cant wait to see your pics!


----------



## DS2006

jyyanks said:


> thank you all!!!
> 
> This forum is very dangerous! Whenever I need to save money, I make it a point not to visit as I’m easily tempted!
> 
> I got the figlia dei piori bracelet in WG and blue.
> 
> It matches my watch and I was looking for another WG bracelet. I think it will look nice stacked with my vca 5 motif mop, tennis and vca signature bracelet. If not, it will look perfect on my other wrist next to my watch. The price couldn’t be beat. Already looking at other pieces but need to get the vca signature (SA tracking it down for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIGLIA DEI FIORI BRACELET
> 
> 
> Discover Figlia dei Fiori Bracelet in 18k White Gold with Moonstone, Lapis Lazuli, Turquoise, London Blue Topaz, Onyx and Diamonds. A tribute to the feminine creative spirit and freedom. Shop on Pasquale Bruni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.pasqualebruni.com



It is quite nice to see some white gold options! I like their pricing, also! Please post here with pictures when you get it!


----------



## jyyanks

lynne_ross said:


> It is so pretty! It is a mixture of some of VCA’s best stones.



Yes!!!  That's why I bought it - it matches a lot of what I already have and is the perfect complement. 



Notorious Pink said:


> Fabulous choice! I really like a lot of the pieces in this line, too. Cant wait to see your pics!



I think I like every line they have!  They're also more reasonable which means I can buy more/more often! 



DS2006 said:


> It is quite nice to see some white gold options! I like their pricing, also! Please post here with pictures when you get it!



Will definitely post pics.  They told me it should arrive by next week so I'm waiting with baited breath. Their pricing is amazing - I just started a wish list.


----------



## Notorious Pink

On request, I tried on the white gold flower earrings and I definitely love them. Much better than the hoops I tried (they only had the small size, and I'd be interested in the large). I would not have been considered these, and now not only am I considering them, I'm having the store bring in the rose gold version. I think these would work great with other designers, and just a great everyday size with a good design. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is a screenshot from a PB promotional video. The larger hoops. Probably not for everyday, and no one seems to have them, but I have quite a few pieces on hold by now so it's probably fine....might be "too much" to wear these with the other pieces, while the single flowers would be fine.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> On request, I tried on the white gold flower earrings and I definitely love them. Much better than the hoops I tried (they only had the small size, and I'd be interested in the large). I would not have been considered these, and now not only am I considering them, I'm having the store bring in the rose gold version. I think these would work great with other designers, and just a great everyday size with a good design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967516
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot from a PB promotional video. The larger hoops. Probably not for everyday, and no one seems to have them, but I have quite a few pieces on hold by now so it's probably fine....might be "too much" to wear these with the other pieces, while the single flowers would be fine.
> View attachment 4967517


Those are indeed beautiful and will be incredible on you in the rose gold with white and champagne color diamonds! I wish I could wear the rose gold (so hard to know without access to trying things on!). The hoops are a beautiful design but likely would be more special occasion pieces.  One very difficult thing about the PB site is that they don't give the measurements or pictures of the items which makes it so difficult to have any idea of size!

Which size earrings are the ones you have on? (or price would help identify them. There are about 4 sizes similar to those!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> Those are indeed beautiful and will be incredible on you in the rose gold with white and champagne color diamonds! I wish I could wear the rose gold (so hard to know without access to trying things on!). The hoops are a beautiful design but likely would be more special occasion pieces.  One very difficult thing about the PB site is that they don't give the measurements or pictures of the items which makes it so difficult to have any idea of size!
> 
> Which size earrings are the ones you have on? (or price would help identify them. There are about 4 sizes similar to those!)



They're the "regular" size, not the "small" ones. lol, they're the ones that cost about $7850. I believe the small ones have about .74 carats of diamonds and the regular ones have 1.45 carats.




I tried on these too. They are really gorgeous, but also not for every day. They're also a real PITA to get on, the flower is in two parts and then you have to put the back on.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> They're the "regular" size, not the "small" ones. lol, they're the ones that cost about $7850. I believe the small ones have about .74 carats of diamonds and the regular ones have 1.45 carats.
> 
> View attachment 4967584
> 
> 
> I tried on these too. They are really gorgeous, but also not for every day. They're also a real PITA to get on, the flower is in two parts and then you have to put the back on.
> View attachment 4967578


Thank you! I was hoping that was the one!


----------



## JenJBS

Phoenix123 said:


> Another super ideal cut nut here! lol
> 
> I have Cartier and Tiffany pieces.  I'd love to add HW and Graff to my collection at some point.



I want to add Graff to my collection as well!


----------



## JenJBS

nycmamaofone said:


> I love hearing about everyone’s favorite jewelry brands! I’m also into Messika and am eyeing this ring. Does anybody have it?
> 
> View attachment 4878447



This ring is stunning!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> On request, I tried on the white gold flower earrings and I definitely love them. Much better than the hoops I tried (they only had the small size, and I'd be interested in the large). I would not have been considered these, and now not only am I considering them, I'm having the store bring in the rose gold version. I think these would work great with other designers, and just a great everyday size with a good design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967516
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot from a PB promotional video. The larger hoops. Probably not for everyday, and no one seems to have them, but I have quite a few pieces on hold by now so it's probably fine....might be "too much" to wear these with the other pieces, while the single flowers would be fine.
> View attachment 4967517


The earrings look great on you.  I like the model's ring too, but not so much the hoop earrings (a bit too cha cha for me personally).  The earrings and ring would look fabulous on you.  

That said...if you are getting the flower earrings and ring... what about the small Frivole pave earrings and matching BTF pave ring?  Can you find some love for Frivole?    I personally think the Frivole line is so artistic and beautifully done.  Ironically, looking at both, I think Frivole is more everyday casual because the petals are rounded and makes it more fun and casual (kind of like Lotus is more formal because the petals are sharp).  Hope that made sense.  Just my two cents.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> On request, I tried on the white gold flower earrings and I definitely love them. Much better than the hoops I tried (they only had the small size, and I'd be interested in the large). I would not have been considered these, and now not only am I considering them, I'm having the store bring in the rose gold version. I think these would work great with other designers, and just a great everyday size with a good design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967516
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot from a PB promotional video. The larger hoops. Probably not for everyday, and no one seems to have them, but I have quite a few pieces on hold by now so it's probably fine....might be "too much" to wear these with the other pieces, while the single flowers would be fine.
> View attachment 4967517


Thank you so much BBC!  Just say that you confirmed these were size I was after! I am interested in the size up too so can not wait to see more pictures. 
How do you feel they compare to say vCA frivoles or lotus styles? How 3D are they? Are the backs for both sizes butterfly backs and do find that keeps them sitting correctly on the ear?  can you tell I am excited?!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> They're the "regular" size, not the "small" ones. lol, they're the ones that cost about $7850. I believe the small ones have about .74 carats of diamonds and the regular ones have 1.45 carats.
> 
> View attachment 4967584
> 
> 
> I tried on these too. They are really gorgeous, but also not for every day. They're also a real PITA to get on, the flower is in two parts and then you have to put the back on.
> View attachment 4967578


These are gorgeous!! Likely too big for everyday, great for special events.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Those are indeed beautiful and will be incredible on you in the rose gold with white and champagne color diamonds! I wish I could wear the rose gold (so hard to know without access to trying things on!). The hoops are a beautiful design but likely would be more special occasion pieces.  One very difficult thing about the PB site is that they don't give the measurements or pictures of the items which makes it so difficult to have any idea of size!
> 
> Which size earrings are the ones you have on? (or price would help identify them. There are about 4 sizes similar to those!)


I have had so much trouble figuring out sizes. The main site has no modelling pictures just one stock photo. Not helpful! Their instagram account has a lot of pictures so you can get a sense of what the pieces look like and some sense of size comparison but even then no idea which size the pieces are. Will need to work with actual store to figure stuff out.


----------



## lynne_ross

willeyi said:


> The earrings look great on you.  I like the model's ring too, but not so much the hoop earrings (a bit too cha cha for me personally).  The earrings and ring would look fabulous on you.
> 
> That said...if you are getting the flower earrings and ring... what about the small Frivole pave earrings and matching BTF pave ring?  Can you find some love for Frivole?    I personally think the Frivole line is so artistic and beautifully done.  Ironically, looking at both, I think Frivole is more everyday casual because the petals are rounded and makes it more fun and casual (kind of like Lotus is more formal because the petals are sharp).  Hope that made sense.  Just my two cents.


I am not BBC but since I am considering similar ring and earrings, I am providing my thoughts. 
I own the frivoles pave earrings in yg and I loooove them. I am not in love with the matching ring so it has never made my list. To me it looks like a ring with 2 flowers vs. The Pb flower ring that pools over another finger. I much prefer the PB ring. I am getting a wg pave vca ring (for upcoming anniversary) and I have been searching for wg pave earrings to go with it. I don’t feel the frivoles work with their more curved design and I already own in yg so not duplicating. I don’t love the matching vca earrings or other wg pave earrings at vca. I like many of the designs but not love. At VCA price point it has to be a love for me to buy. The PB pieces are beautiful and also great value to me (I can buy earrings and a matching ring for price of pave frivoles ring). I am also finding that I am becoming a walking VCA ad and am looking to start buying other brands to mix and match. PB looks like a great compliment to many VCA pieces.


----------



## lynne_ross

@Notorious Pink do you know if the PB prices are negotiable? A friend who asked about pricing in the Canadian shop (Cdn pricing is similar to USA with conversion) that has PB had the SA come back and say pricing is negotiable. But I will likely buy in Europe at a boutique so not sure if that applies across board or only certain pieces...


----------



## couturequeen

I saw someone earlier mention they wear Monique Pean and I do as well. Here’s a photo of her horn bracelets stacked with VCA in SF years ago.

I also wear Marco Bicego, Marie Helene de Taillac, Nak Armstrong, Sophie Bille Brahe, David Yurman, and Hermes (adore their horn pieces).


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

couturequeen said:


> I saw someone earlier mention they wear Monique Pean and I do as well. Here’s a photo of her horn bracelets stacked with VCA in SF years ago.
> 
> I also wear Marco Bicego, Marie Helene de Taillac, Nak Armstrong, Sophie Bille Brahe, David Yurman, and Hermes (adore their horn pieces).


would love to see your nak armstrong and sophie bille brahe pieces!


----------



## couturequeen

lynne_ross said:


> At VCA price point it has to be a love for me to buy. The PB pieces are beautiful and also great value to me (I can buy earrings and a matching ring for price of pave frivoles ring). I am also finding that I am becoming a walking VCA ad and am looking to start buying other brands to mix and match. PB looks like a great compliment to many VCA pieces.



I started looking at Bruni rings a year ago and thought they complemented VCA pieces so well or were a nice alternative. I also don’t want to be a VCA ad, so not looking to have a set of anything or too much Alhambra. I love my small WG Frivoles earrings and wear them way too much, so rather than buy another pair in YG thinking about the pave Bruni YG or RG.


----------



## lynne_ross

couturequeen said:


> I started looking at Bruni rings a year ago and thought they complemented VCA pieces so well or were a nice alternative. I also don’t want to be a VCA ad, so not looking to have a set of anything or too much Alhambra. I love my small WG Frivoles earrings and wear them way too much, so rather than buy another pair in YG thinking about the pave Bruni YG or RG.


Same! My only set is blue agate necklace and bracelet but I bought them to wear as a 15 motif necklace which i mostly do. Otherwise all my pieces are kind of random. I also don’t want too much Alhambra. I have 2 more pieces to add then I don’t foresee adding any more from that line.


----------



## Notorious Pink

willeyi said:


> The earrings look great on you.  I like the model's ring too, but not so much the hoop earrings (a bit too cha cha for me personally).  The earrings and ring would look fabulous on you.
> 
> That said...if you are getting the flower earrings and ring... what about the small Frivole pave earrings and matching BTF pave ring?  Can you find some love for Frivole?    I personally think the Frivole line is so artistic and beautifully done.  Ironically, looking at both, I think Frivole is more everyday casual because the petals are rounded and makes it more fun and casual (kind of like Lotus is more formal because the petals are sharp).  Hope that made sense.  Just my two cents.





lynne_ross said:


> I own the frivoles pave earrings in yg and I loooove them. I am not in love with the matching ring so it has never made my list. To me it looks like a ring with 2 flowers vs. The Pb flower ring that pools over another finger. I much prefer the PB ring. I am getting a wg pave vca ring (for upcoming anniversary) and I have been searching for wg pave earrings to go with it. I don’t feel the frivoles work with their more curved design and I already own in yg so not duplicating. I don’t love the matching vca earrings or other wg pave earrings at vca. I like many of the designs but not love. At VCA price point it has to be a love for me to buy. The PB pieces are beautiful and also great value to me (I can buy earrings and a matching ring for price of pave frivoles ring). I am also finding that I am becoming a walking VCA ad and am looking to start buying other brands to mix and match. PB looks like a great compliment to many VCA pieces.



@willeyi I think I agree with @lynne_ross - I like the Frivole line but I don't LOVE it, and the prices are so high to not love it. I think the Bruni flowers are more elegant than the VCA. I'm not really an everyday casual person, I would wear that ring for everyday. I love that you called the earrings "cha cha" - they totally are! - but I have a theory that the front flower part part of the earring can be worn separately with just a back, because the earring is two pieces, the flower and the hoop, so more versatile.



lynne_ross said:


> Thank you so much BBC!  Just say that you confirmed these were size I was after! I am interested in the size up too so can not wait to see more pictures.
> How do you feel they compare to say vCA frivoles or lotus styles? How 3D are they? Are the backs for both sizes butterfly backs and do find that keeps them sitting correctly on the ear?  can you tell I am excited?!



They are definitely 3D but not as 3D as Frivole. The back is a bit bigger and flatter than the usual post back so I think they sit a bit better than they would otherwise.



lynne_ross said:


> These are gorgeous!! Likely too big for everyday, great for special events.



For me, this is an everyday size.



lynne_ross said:


> @Notorious Pink do you know if the PB prices are negotiable? A friend who asked about pricing in the Canadian shop (Cdn pricing is similar to USA with conversion) that has PB had the SA come back and say pricing is negotiable. But I will likely buy in Europe at a boutique so not sure if that applies across board or only certain pieces...



I believe they are. Not sure, since I negotiate a little with the stores.


----------



## couturequeen

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> would love to see your nak armstrong and sophie bille brahe pieces!



Here are my pieces ... cashmere collection sapphire, emerald, gray diamond necklaces and yellow diamond earrings. Will photograph the Brahe later.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

couturequeen said:


> Here are my pieces ... cashmere collection sapphire, emerald, gray diamond necklaces and yellow diamond earrings. Will photograph the Brahe later.
> 
> View attachment 4974277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974278


lovely! i’ve been really interested in some of their earrings, but it feels rather overpriced to me, which is holding me back.









						Kaleidoscope Earrings
					

Nak Armstrong Earrings London Blue Topaz, Blue Tourmaline, & Blue Zircon 52 custom cut stones handset in recycled 20K rose gold 1 1/4" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery




					nakarmstrong.com
				











						Anchor Earrings - Tanzanite
					

Nak Armstrong Tanzanite, labradorite Recycled 20k rose gold 1.5" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery




					nakarmstrong.com
				











						Antwerp Earrings
					

Nak Armstrong Earrings Tanzanite, green tourmaline, Ethiopian opal, white diamonds 20k recycled rose gold 1.25" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery




					nakarmstrong.com


----------



## couturequeen

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> lovely! i’ve been really interested in some of their earrings, but it feels rather overpriced to me, which is holding me back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleidoscope Earrings
> 
> 
> Nak Armstrong Earrings London Blue Topaz, Blue Tourmaline, & Blue Zircon 52 custom cut stones handset in recycled 20K rose gold 1 1/4" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nakarmstrong.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchor Earrings - Tanzanite
> 
> 
> Nak Armstrong Tanzanite, labradorite Recycled 20k rose gold 1.5" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nakarmstrong.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antwerp Earrings
> 
> 
> Nak Armstrong Earrings Tanzanite, green tourmaline, Ethiopian opal, white diamonds 20k recycled rose gold 1.25" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nakarmstrong.com



Agree on the price points! I’ve only paid retail for one piece since they contain sterling. I only justify spending retail if it’s a sterling AND diamond piece that I will wear on the daily. I wear less and less sterling as I’ve gotten older.


----------



## soniksonik1995

Hey ladies, need some help.
Want to buy a serpenti! Hovewer, size m is too loose and I feel like this bracelet should not be moving along the wrist, and size s is a little tight. My SA told me the bracelet will get a little bigger. Did yours got loosen after some time?


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.




These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.



Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.




With the necklace.



There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


What a magnificent set!  They look beautiful on you.  I love the craftsmanship and attention to detail.  I hope you can add the earrings and necklace to your collection soon.  Best wishes


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Congrats on the ring!  All the pieces look beautiful on you.  I would love to try his stuff on one day but for now I’ll look at your pictures and drool.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


The pieces are all gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Beautiful!  Love the ring on you!  And you must get the matching set.  I love sets and those pieces look gorgeous on you.  Congrats on the ring.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

couturequeen said:


> Here are my pieces ... cashmere collection sapphire, emerald, gray diamond necklaces and yellow diamond earrings.



Thank you for sharing your Nak Armstrong pieces. I’ve been considering those tile necklaces. Do you find that the tiles lay nice and flat when worn, or do they flip up?


----------



## soniksonik1995

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Just STUNNING!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cool Breeze said:


> What a magnificent set!  They look beautiful on you.  I love the craftsmanship and attention to detail.  I hope you can add the earrings and necklace to your collection soon.  Best wishes





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Congrats on the ring!  All the pieces look beautiful on you.  I would love to try his stuff on one day but for now I’ll look at your pictures and drool.





lynne_ross said:


> The pieces are all gorgeous! Congrats.





BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful!  Love the ring on you!  And you must get the matching set.  I love sets and those pieces look gorgeous on you.  Congrats on the ring.





soniksonik1995 said:


> Just STUNNING!



Thanks so much everyone! I do love these pieces. 

Of course while purchasing them I am keeping in mind how well they will play with VCA. My stack idea - the Perlee Clover and Love with a Serpenti, and a few of the flower bangles - really made me confident that I could wear this all together, and seeing the pic I posted above, the ring with the Perlee, I really like how they both have 4-petal floral motifs which complement each other. I plan to eventually layer the necklace with PG 20 motif and wear the earrings with my VCA as well (for right now I wear my PG pieces with a big PG Roberto Coin diamond link necklace, as it's the only PG necklace I have)

I spent years deciding on a PG ring, as I also love the Perlee and the Two Butterfly. FYI the price point for this ring is about the same as the Perlee and if you are in the US it's not hard to find (NM and Saks carry Bruni, and it seems like every dealer carries this particular ring - and this is the smaller ring, there is a larger one and a Two-Flower version as well). 

Again, in the US, if you are looking for these pieces, I am getting them from Mitchell's, which has other locations in Westport CT, Greenwich, CT (Richard's), San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA (Wilkes Bashford), Seattle, WA, Portland, OR and Tigard, OR (Mario's). I have been shopping there for many years and if they can get something, they will go the extra mile to do so (the owner wrote a series of books "Hug Your Customers" and they have all that old-school customer service we don't get anywhere anymore). I did ask about international shipping, and it's really up to the store, as there is all the import/customs issues to deal with. 

Bruni seems to have plenty of dealers in Europe and the Russian Federation, a few in the ME , 1 in Sydney and...not much in Asia, except the Far East side of Russia and - who knew? - Mongolia. 






						Pasquale Bruni
					

Our luxury gold and gemstone jewelry are small works of art, handcrafted in our Valenza Atelier. Discover all our collections on our website!



					us.pasqualebruni.com


----------



## jyyanks

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Gorgeous!!!!  I saw the ring in person and tried it on. It is absolutely GORGEOUS and even more stunning in person!!  Congratulations!  It is such a statement piece. I’m putting it in my ‘long term’ wish list!!! Also love the earrings on you - with or without the hoop!
I’m getting my Bruni bracelet today - so excited! It’s compliments VCA perfectly!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I do love these pieces.
> 
> Of course while purchasing them I am keeping in mind how well they will play with VCA. My stack idea - the Perlee Clover and Love with a Serpenti, and a few of the flower bangles - really made me confident that I could wear this all together, and seeing the pic I posted above, the ring with the Perlee, I really like how they both have 4-petal floral motifs which complement each other. I plan to eventually layer the necklace with PG 20 motif and wear the earrings with my VCA as well (for right now I wear my PG pieces with a big PG Roberto Coin diamond link necklace, as it's the only PG necklace I have)
> 
> I spent years deciding on a PG ring, as I also love the Perlee and the Two Butterfly. FYI the price point for this ring is about the same as the Perlee and if you are in the US it's not hard to find (NM and Saks carry Bruni, and it seems like every dealer carries this particular ring - and this is the smaller ring, there is a larger one and a Two-Flower version as well).
> 
> Again, in the US, if you are looking for these pieces, I am getting them from Mitchell's, which has other locations in Westport CT, Greenwich, CT (Richard's), San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA (Wilkes Bashford), Seattle, WA, Portland, OR and Tigard, OR (Mario's). I have been shopping there for many years and if they can get something, they will go the extra mile to do so (the owner wrote a series of books "Hug Your Customers" and they have all that old-school customer service we don't get anywhere anymore). I did ask about international shipping, and it's really up to the store, as there is all the import/customs issues to deal with.
> 
> Bruni seems to have plenty of dealers in Europe and the Russian Federation, a few in the ME , 1 in Sydney and...not much in Asia, except the Far East side of Russia and - who knew? - Mongolia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasquale Bruni
> 
> 
> Our luxury gold and gemstone jewelry are small works of art, handcrafted in our Valenza Atelier. Discover all our collections on our website!
> 
> 
> 
> us.pasqualebruni.com


Agree the pieces will go beautifully with VCA. I look forward to trying the earrings and ring in wg once I can travel.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Notorious Pink said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I do love these pieces.
> 
> Of course while purchasing them I am keeping in mind how well they will play with VCA. My stack idea - the Perlee Clover and Love with a Serpenti, and a few of the flower bangles - really made me confident that I could wear this all together, and seeing the pic I posted above, the ring with the Perlee, I really like how they both have 4-petal floral motifs which complement each other. I plan to eventually layer the necklace with PG 20 motif and wear the earrings with my VCA as well (for right now I wear my PG pieces with a big PG Roberto Coin diamond link necklace, as it's the only PG necklace I have)
> 
> I spent years deciding on a PG ring, as I also love the Perlee and the Two Butterfly. FYI the price point for this ring is about the same as the Perlee and if you are in the US it's not hard to find (NM and Saks carry Bruni, and it seems like every dealer carries this particular ring - and this is the smaller ring, there is a larger one and a Two-Flower version as well).
> 
> Again, in the US, if you are looking for these pieces, I am getting them from Mitchell's, which has other locations in Westport CT, Greenwich, CT (Richard's), San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA (Wilkes Bashford), Seattle, WA, Portland, OR and Tigard, OR (Mario's). I have been shopping there for many years and if they can get something, they will go the extra mile to do so (the owner wrote a series of books "Hug Your Customers" and they have all that old-school customer service we don't get anywhere anymore). I did ask about international shipping, and it's really up to the store, as there is all the import/customs issues to deal with.
> 
> Bruni seems to have plenty of dealers in Europe and the Russian Federation, a few in the ME , 1 in Sydney and...not much in Asia, except the Far East side of Russia and - who knew? - Mongolia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasquale Bruni
> 
> 
> Our luxury gold and gemstone jewelry are small works of art, handcrafted in our Valenza Atelier. Discover all our collections on our website!
> 
> 
> 
> us.pasqualebruni.com


Thank you again for sharing all your photos and now this shopping information.  It is much appreciated.  You have a stunning jewelry collection and I love hearing how you go about curating it.  You’re very thoughtful and deliberate, and consequently the pieces work beautifully together.  Best wishes.


----------



## jyyanks

Just posting the Pasquale Bruni bracelet I picked up thanks to @Notorious Pink!!!  Perfect compliment to my new VCA pieces (thanks @HADASSA for the SA recommendation)- the PQ bracelet is not as substantial as the VCA but the price addresses that. I love it as I needed something that would be ‘complementary’ as opposed to ‘competitive’ and it fits the bill! I took a few pictures in different light so you can see the colors. I’m definitely adding more PQ pieces to my collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jyyanks said:


> Just posting the Pasquale Bruni bracelet I picked up thanks to @Notorious Pink!!!  Perfect compliment to my new VCA pieces (thanks @HADASSA for the recommendation- the bracelet is not as substantial as the VCA but the price addresses that. I love it as I needed something that would be ‘complementary as opposed to competitive! I took a few pictures in different light so you can see the colors.



Honestly - I love this bracelet. Actually I love this whole line, and am considering the PG version eventually. It's beautiful and looks fabulous with your stack!!! Glad to enable!


----------



## lynne_ross

jyyanks said:


> Just posting the Pasquale Bruni bracelet I picked up thanks to @Notorious Pink!!!  Perfect compliment to my new VCA pieces (thanks @HADASSA for the SA recommendation)- the PQ bracelet is not as substantial as the VCA but the price addresses that. I love it as I needed something that would be ‘complementary’ as opposed to ‘competitive’ and it fits the bill! I took a few pictures in different light so you can see the colors. I’m definitely adding more PQ pieces to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4981929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981931


Your stack is beautiful. It is as you said complementary pieces. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## jyyanks

lynne_ross said:


> Your stack is beautiful. It is as you said complementary pieces. Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## HADASSA

jyyanks said:


> Just posting the Pasquale Bruni bracelet I picked up thanks to @Notorious Pink!!!  Perfect compliment to my new VCA pieces (thanks @HADASSA for the SA recommendation)- the PQ bracelet is not as substantial as the VCA but the price addresses that. I love it as I needed something that would be ‘complementary’ as opposed to ‘competitive’ and it fits the bill! I took a few pictures in different light so you can see the colors. I’m definitely adding more PQ pieces to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4981929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981931


Happy to enable   

Well the flower (daisy??) on the NEW LUCKY BRACELET would complement your PQ bracelet perfectly


----------



## couturequeen

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> would love to see your nak armstrong and sophie bille brahe pieces!


Here’s the Brahe. Two single earrings and a ring. I pair the singles with a small gold stud on the other ear.


----------



## couturequeen

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you for sharing your Nak Armstrong pieces. I’ve been considering those tile necklaces. Do you find that the tiles lay nice and flat when worn, or do they flip up?


Lay flat


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi Everyone,
Here is a great article for the Bulgari Serpenti lovers that I wanted to share...

Bulgari Serpenti History, Photos, Review - Elizabeth Taylor's Snake Bracelet (townandcountrymag.com)


----------



## MyDogTink

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Congrats! The ring is a lovely complementary piece to your bracelets.
You totally rock the earrings. They remind me of the juste un clou earrings.


----------



## Cool Breeze

jyyanks said:


> Just posting the Pasquale Bruni bracelet I picked up thanks to @Notorious Pink!!!  Perfect compliment to my new VCA pieces (thanks @HADASSA for the SA recommendation)- the PQ bracelet is not as substantial as the VCA but the price addresses that. I love it as I needed something that would be ‘complementary’ as opposed to ‘competitive’ and it fits the bill! I took a few pictures in different light so you can see the colors. I’m definitely adding more PQ pieces to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4981929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981931


I think it looks fantastic with your other pieces! It coordinates beautifully.  You and @Notorious Pink are wonderful ambassadors for this brand.  Thanks for sharing.  All the best.


----------



## Cool Breeze

couturequeen said:


> Here’s the Brahe. Two single earrings and a ring. I pair the singles with a small gold stud on the other ear.


Very cool!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Ugh!!!  That ring!!!!  I love it!!!!!   And those studs!!  I’m dying...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Can you tell me what size the earrings are?  Are they the petite size?  I just love them!  Hmmm. Prob not...


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so thrilled I picked up the ring yesterday. I can't stop staring at it. My hands are still dry, but better.
> 
> View attachment 4980809
> 
> 
> These earrings have been in the back of my mind for at least 5 years and I FINALLY got to try them on. I'm obsessed. The size is perfect. Its a bad pic, but the diamonds are champagne except white diamonds on all the tips.
> View attachment 4980811
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Bruni that the flowers can be worn as studs without the hoops. They said I just have to have my store request plain backs and they will send them.
> 
> View attachment 4980810
> 
> 
> With the necklace.
> View attachment 4980812
> 
> 
> There are two flower motifs on the necklace. Both are pave on the front and shiny with a diamond center on the back.
> 
> View attachment 4980813


Every single piece you have on is absolutely spectacular!!! The earrings are some of the prettiest I have ever seen! Love them with the necklace and your beautiful new ring!!! Lucky you that they make so many things in rose gold! I want the necklace but just will have to take a trip to try one on sometime. Not sure if I can wear the rose gold and the wg is just so much more dressy looking.


----------



## DS2006

jyyanks said:


> Just posting the Pasquale Bruni bracelet I picked up thanks to @Notorious Pink!!!  Perfect compliment to my new VCA pieces (thanks @HADASSA for the SA recommendation)- the PQ bracelet is not as substantial as the VCA but the price addresses that. I love it as I needed something that would be ‘complementary’ as opposed to ‘competitive’ and it fits the bill! I took a few pictures in different light so you can see the colors. I’m definitely adding more PQ pieces to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4981929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981931


I love this and need it. I hope you don't mind copycats!


----------



## jyyanks

Notorious Pink said:


> Honestly - I love this bracelet. Actually I love this whole line, and am considering the PG version eventually. It's beautiful and looks fabulous with your stack!!! Glad to enable!



Love your style and glad you’re an enabler. I’m going to come to you for advice on m next piece. I’m totally eyeing the ring you bought but it will be between that and the perlee clover ring (down the line of  course!)



HADASSA said:


> Happy to enable
> 
> Well the flower (daisy??) on the NEW LUCKY BRACELET would complement your PQ bracelet perfectly



aack!!! Must not look....must not look....




Cool Breeze said:


> I think it looks fantastic with your other pieces! It coordinates beautifully.  You and @Notorious Pink
> are wonderful ambassadors for this brand.  Thanks for sharing.  All the best.



Honored to be grouped with notorious pink!!!!


----------



## jyyanks

DS2006 said:


> I love this and need it. I hope you don't mind copycats!



lol!!Totally flattered that my style is worth copying!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MyDogTink said:


> Congrats! The ring is a lovely complementary piece to your bracelets.
> You totally rock the earrings. They remind me of the juste un clou earrings.



Thank you! This ring is super sparkly and I'm really enjoying it. 
The earrings are oval - a good shape for my face, I usually can't do hoops and the only other pair that suited me were De Grisogono (very expensive).



EpiFanatic said:


> Ugh!!!  That ring!!!!  I love it!!!!!   And those studs!!  I’m dying...



Thanks sweetie!!



EpiFanatic said:


> Can you tell me what size the earrings are?  Are they the petite size?  I just love them!  Hmmm. Prob not...



These are the larger size. I originally saw them in a PB video years ago (apologies if I've posted this screenshot already):




There is a smaller version of these in wg and pg which I tried on but it did not suit me. 
There is also an even smaller version but just in the pink and blue sapphire, and it's slightly different:






DS2006 said:


> Every single piece you have on is absolutely spectacular!!! The earrings are some of the prettiest I have ever seen! Love them with the necklace and your beautiful new ring!!! Lucky you that they make so many things in rose gold! I want the necklace but just will have to take a trip to try one on sometime. Not sure if I can wear the rose gold and the wg is just so much more dressy looking.



Thank you! The pieces are good and versatile. I love mixing designers in a complementary way. I understand the feminine/masculine balance (Perlee/Love) and why it's so popular (including me) but I like the creativity of throwing some other things in there.



jyyanks said:


> Love your style and glad you’re an enabler. I’m going to come to you for advice on m next piece. I’m totally eyeing the ring you bought but it will be between that and the perlee clover ring (down the line of  course!)
> 
> Honored to be grouped with notorious pink!!!!



You are soooo kind!    I'm always happy to chat jewelry!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! This ring is super sparkly and I'm really enjoying it.
> The earrings are oval - a good shape for my face, I usually can't do hoops and the only other pair that suited me were De Grisogono (very expensive).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are the larger size. I originally saw them in a PB video years ago (apologies if I've posted this screenshot already):
> 
> View attachment 4983520
> 
> 
> There is a smaller version of these in wg and pg which I tried on but it did not suit me.
> There is also an even smaller version but just in the pink and blue sapphire, and it's slightly different:
> 
> View attachment 4983521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The pieces are good and versatile. I love mixing designers in a complementary way. I understand the feminine/masculine balance (Perlee/Love) and why it's so popular (including me) but I like the creativity of throwing some other things in there.
> 
> 
> 
> You are soooo kind!    I'm always happy to chat jewelry!!!!


Oh, I see!  thank you @Notorious Pink .  I thought the shaded pic was the same size as the bright pink, but even the hoops are differently sized.  The ones in the lower picture are the small size.  Thank you.  These are stunning pieces and look wonderful on you.


----------



## XCCX

Exclusively VCA and Cartier (except 1 Bvlgari bracelet and a few Hermes clic clacs)


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Oh, I see!  thank you @Notorious Pink .  I thought the shaded pic was the same size as the bright pink, but even the hoops are differently sized.  The ones in the lower picture are the small size.  Thank you.  These are stunning pieces and look wonderful on you.



Just to clarify, there are actually three sizes of hoops - the pair I'm wearing, a smaller size which is essentially the same, and the bottom pic which only comes in pink or blue sapphire and is shaped differently. I think lots of people would be fine with the size I had not posted a picture of (here it is), I didn't take a photo when I tried it on unfortunately, and as you can see the stock pic looks basically the same as the pair I'm wearing (although the size and tcw are different). The size is fine, it just lacked movement which I feel an earring of that size & shape needs. I know that's an odd thing, but to me even solid pieces need some movement and shouldn't appear stiff, it can look awkward as you move.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Notorious Pink thanks so much.  I appreciate the you explaining the difference.  Can I ask if you saw the smallest size without hoops?  How big would this be compared to the pics you posted above?  Is it the size of the sapphire one?  Thank you so much.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> @Notorious Pink thanks so much.  I appreciate the you explaining the difference.  Can I ask if you saw the smallest size without hoops?  How big would this be compared to the pics you posted above?  Is it the size of the sapphire one?  Thank you so much.
> View attachment 4984898




Hey sweetie - I have not seen the smaller size without the hoops. I tried these on in wg in the regular size -




I did try on the sapphire one; it was smaller but not tiny. I'm going back to the store this week and if they have them I will try them on and take a pic for you. This will not be helpful at all but you can sort of see them on the right next to my Magic Alhambra earrings.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Just to clarify, there are actually three sizes of hoops - the pair I'm wearing, a smaller size which is essentially the same, and the bottom pic which only comes in pink or blue sapphire and is shaped differently. I think lots of people would be fine with the size I had not posted a picture of (here it is), I didn't take a photo when I tried it on unfortunately, and as you can see the stock pic looks basically the same as the pair I'm wearing (although the size and tcw are different). The size is fine, it just lacked movement which I feel an earring of that size & shape needs. I know that's an odd thing, but to me even solid pieces need some movement and shouldn't appear stiff, it can look awkward as you move.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984708
> View attachment 4984709
> View attachment 4984710


BBC -are the flowers in the largest and second largest hoop size the same? And then are the flowers in the largest hoop the same size as the wg flower pair you tried on? Everything looks the same size in pictures!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Hey sweetie - I have not seen the smaller size without the hoops. I tried these on in wg in the regular size -
> 
> View attachment 4985273
> 
> 
> I did try on the sapphire one; it was smaller but not tiny. I'm going back to the store this week and if they have them I will try them on and take a pic for you. This will not be helpful at all but you can sort of see them on the right next to my Magic Alhambra earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4985287


Thank you so much. 

Is there anything that doesn't look just perfect on you?  I'm sorry to say but the WG looks lovely on you.   And these flowers look lovely interspersed among the bangles.  I do see the blue sapphires next to the magic.  They don't look too different in size.  Are those sapphire ones the smallest size? 

Thank you for sharing the WG pair in the large (regular) size.  They look about the same size as small frivoles.  Can I ask how heavy the feel on you?  And I wanted to ask which retailer carries them for you.  NM over here does not carry them actually, which is a disappointment.  I am going to hunt around for some jewelry stores that may carry them.  I can think of two to try.  But NM and Saks online do carry some, and I'm not opposed to trying them.  I'm looking for something smaller than the small frivole, but bigger than the mini...  Do you think the small version of the petit garden fit the bill?  Thank you.


----------



## Croissant

mikimoto is a favorite! i have a set- pearl earrings and a diamond and pearl necklace. just gorgeous- puts my costume chanel pearls to shame.


----------



## BigAkoya

Croissant said:


> mikimoto is a favorite! i have a set- pearl earrings and a diamond and pearl necklace. just gorgeous- puts my costume chanel pearls to shame.


I love Mikimoto pearls!  Truth be told... even though this is the VCA forum... Mikimoto pearl strands are my true love.  I have four strands, earrings, bracelets, and you are right... no comparison to Chanel fake pearl strands.  Their pearls just glow.


----------



## wenlet

Croissant said:


> mikimoto is a favorite! i have a set- pearl earrings and a diamond and pearl necklace. just gorgeous- puts my costume chanel pearls to shame.


 I literally just received my first Mikimoto (I picked up the comme des garçons collab necklace) and I am in love!!


----------



## vegasparislouie

I’ve been on a Cartier binge lately! I don’t own any VCA yet 

I also really love jewelry from Hermès and Chanel’s costume jewelry.


----------



## allure244

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Is there anything that doesn't look just perfect on you?  I'm sorry to say but the WG looks lovely on you.   And these flowers look lovely interspersed among the bangles.  I do see the blue sapphires next to the magic.  They don't look too different in size.  Are those sapphire ones the smallest size?
> 
> Thank you for sharing the WG pair in the large (regular) size.  They look about the same size as small frivoles.  Can I ask how heavy the feel on you?  And I wanted to ask which retailer carries them for you.  NM over here does not carry them actually, which is a disappointment.  I am going to hunt around for some jewelry stores that may carry them.  I can think of two to try.  But NM and Saks online do carry some, and I'm not opposed to trying them.  I'm looking for something smaller than the small frivole, but bigger than the mini...  Do you think the small version of the petit garden fit the bill?  Thank you.



I took a pic of me wearing the small rose gold size earrings ($3800). I tried a few pieces at Bloomingdale’s. Neimans and Saks also have them online and maybe in some stores? Bloomingdales has a great promo now with the loyallist program (until Feb 15) where you get back a $50 reward card for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry. I have the earrings on hold as I’m debating to purchase them with the reward cards I earn for purchasing a Pasquale bruni ring (it’s ordered and on the way to my local bloomies). I have the VCA white gold pave frivole and I can try to take a pic comparing the small rose gold pave PB earrings to the VCA white gold pave frivole ones side by side when I go back to Bloomies. To me, the PB earrings I tried on are larger than the vca mini frivole but a little smaller than the vca small frivole. The small PB earrings felt pretty light on my ear - definitely lighter than my vca ones. I’m also debating if I should have the store order the next size up of the PB earrings for me ($6000 size) to compare. If you are considering these earrings, then I would definitely consider taking advantage of the current Bloomingdales Loyallist promotion (purchase of $3800 earrings would yield $950 in reward cards)


----------



## lynne_ross

allure244 said:


> I took a pic of me wearing the small rose gold size earrings ($3800). I tried a few pieces at Bloomingdale’s. Neimans and Saks also have them online and maybe in some stores? Bloomingdales has a great promo now with the loyallist program (until Feb 15) where you get back a $50 reward card for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry. I have the earrings on hold as I’m debating to purchase them with the reward cards I earn for purchasing a Pasquale bruni ring (it’s ordered and on the way to my local bloomies). I have the VCA white gold pave frivole and I can try to take a pic comparing the small rose gold pave PB earrings to the VCA white gold pave frivole ones side by side when I go back to Bloomies. To me, the PB earrings I tried on are larger than the vca mini frivole but a little smaller than the vca small frivole. The small PB earrings felt pretty light on my ear - definitely lighter than my vca ones. I’m also debating if I should have the store order the next size up of the PB earrings for me ($6000 size) to compare. If you are considering these earrings, then I would definitely consider taking advantage of the current Bloomingdales Loyallist promotion (purchase of $3800 earrings would yield $950 in reward cards)
> 
> View attachment 4985747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985757


This is a really helpful picture. Do you have a picture of one size up in earrings? Wish I was in the USA to take advantage of the promo. May I ask which ring you have ordered?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> BBC -are the flowers in the largest and second largest hoop size the same? And then are the flowers in the largest hoop the same size as the wg flower pair you tried on? Everything looks the same size in pictures!





EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Is there anything that doesn't look just perfect on you?  I'm sorry to say but the WG looks lovely on you.   And these flowers look lovely interspersed among the bangles.  I do see the blue sapphires next to the magic.  They don't look too different in size.  Are those sapphire ones the smallest size?
> 
> Thank you for sharing the WG pair in the large (regular) size.  They look about the same size as small frivoles.  Can I ask how heavy the feel on you?  And I wanted to ask which retailer carries them for you.  NM over here does not carry them actually, which is a disappointment.  I am going to hunt around for some jewelry stores that may carry them.  I can think of two to try.  But NM and Saks online do carry some, and I'm not opposed to trying them.  I'm looking for something smaller than the small frivole, but bigger than the mini...  Do you think the small version of the petit garden fit the bill?  Thank you.





allure244 said:


> I took a pic of me wearing the small rose gold size earrings ($3800). I tried a few pieces at Bloomingdale’s. Neimans and Saks also have them online and maybe in some stores? Bloomingdales has a great promo now with the loyallist program (until Feb 15) where you get back a $50 reward card for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry. I have the earrings on hold as I’m debating to purchase them with the reward cards I earn for purchasing a Pasquale bruni ring (it’s ordered and on the way to my local bloomies). I have the VCA white gold pave frivole and I can try to take a pic comparing the small rose gold pave PB earrings to the VCA white gold pave frivole ones side by side when I go back to Bloomies. To me, the PB earrings I tried on are larger than the vca mini frivole but a little smaller than the vca small frivole. The small PB earrings felt pretty light on my ear - definitely lighter than my vca ones. I’m also debating if I should have the store order the next size up of the PB earrings for me ($6000 size) to compare. If you are considering these earrings, then I would definitely consider taking advantage of the current Bloomingdales Loyallist promotion (purchase of $3800 earrings would yield $950 in reward cards)
> 
> View attachment 4985747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985757



@allure244 great pics! I love them on you. Unfortunately even working with two boutiques (Mitchells, I've listed all the affiliated locations, and London Jewelers) what they have is limited - they can bring things in, but I feel odd asking to bring in pieces I'm not interested in buying. The thing is, I'm sure my earlobes are bigger than yours - but then again, I don't know what size anyone's earlobes are 

@lynne_ross I'm pretty sure the flower in the larger hoop is the same size as the wg ("larger") pair. I will assume the flowers in the smaller and larger hoops are different sizes, but I don't think the flower in the smaller hoop is the same size as the smaller flower stud. I normally would just assume that the flowers are standard sizes for the larger and smaller pieces, but I didn't see a huge difference between that part - on the smaller hoops, I didn't like the size of the hoops but the flower size didn't bother me. I also "plugged in" the white flower stud on the smaller hoop and it wasn't that much bigger. I will try to get back to London (which has the smaller hoop and the wg "larger" flower studs) and take pics again. 

@EpiFanatic thank you so much for the kind compliments! I generally don't like wg near my face and I was surprised when I put the earrings on. I went through all the trouble of getting the Magic Alhambra Special Order piece in YG just because I didn't like the wg on me at all. Maybe Pasquale Bruni wg is different? I feel like it's maybe a lighter color, or so little of the actual gold is showing, so you're mostly seeing the white diamonds. I loved the wg flower studs on me and they are somewhere down on my list. Yes, the sapphire earrings in the background of the pic is the smallest size. 

None of the earrings feel heavy at all, but just bear in mind I'm not particularly sensitive to earring weight (I'm more sensitive to earrings feeling secure on my ears). They're all definitely lighter than Magic 3 Motifs, and the Flower studs are lighter than my Magic Pave earrings. 

Here is a link to the store locator: https://us.pasqualebruni.com/apps/store-locator

They are carried by certain NM, Saks and Bloomingdales and then some other US boutiques as well, It's still kind of limited, but maybe you can ask your NM to bring some pieces in?


----------



## EpiFanatic

allure244 said:


> I took a pic of me wearing the small rose gold size earrings ($3800). I tried a few pieces at Bloomingdale’s. Neimans and Saks also have them online and maybe in some stores? Bloomingdales has a great promo now with the loyallist program (until Feb 15) where you get back a $50 reward card for every $200 you spend on select regular price fine jewelry. I have the earrings on hold as I’m debating to purchase them with the reward cards I earn for purchasing a Pasquale bruni ring (it’s ordered and on the way to my local bloomies). I have the VCA white gold pave frivole and I can try to take a pic comparing the small rose gold pave PB earrings to the VCA white gold pave frivole ones side by side when I go back to Bloomies. To me, the PB earrings I tried on are larger than the vca mini frivole but a little smaller than the vca small frivole. The small PB earrings felt pretty light on my ear - definitely lighter than my vca ones. I’m also debating if I should have the store order the next size up of the PB earrings for me ($6000 size) to compare. If you are considering these earrings, then I would definitely consider taking advantage of the current Bloomingdales Loyallist promotion (purchase of $3800 earrings would yield $950 in reward cards)
> 
> View attachment 4985747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985757


@allure244 you are so lovely to share these pics and your comments about weight.  This helps so much.  Truly.  Thank you.  I am just noticing which places carry these earrings.  I would like to try them on if possible, and I think I may start my search next week.  I hope to.  Thanks for the tips on Bloomingdales.  Again, thank you for the pics.  It helps me figure out where to start.  And the interesting thing is they are both lovely but definitely different in style.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Notorious Pink Thank you for the tips.  I'm going to start calling around.  So I'm not crazy.  You like the WG on you too right?  I'm also obsessing about their rings...  dangerous...


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> @Notorious Pink Thank you for the tips.  I'm going to start calling around.  So I'm not crazy.  You like the WG on you too right?  I'm also obsessing about their rings...  dangerous...



Whether or not you're crazy, I can't say  but yeah, the wg Bruni looks good on me, and wg usually doesn't.
(Lol I'm totally crazy )
Happy to enable, and feel free to DM me with questions.


----------



## lynne_ross

@Notorious Pink thanks for all the helpful points! I was not considering the hoop but since removable I like the option. 
Also agree the wg pair look great on you. I like how the rg fades with diamonds. I am after wg set for now but might get tempted with rg down the line.


----------



## couturequeen

Enabling ... the boutique where I shop has some Bruni pieces on sale.






						Pasquale Bruni Designer Collection | Mitchell Stores
					

Free Shipping - Shop our Pasquale Bruni collection online & in-store. Our Style Advisors can help you find the perfect pieces, personally curated just for you.




					shop.mitchellstores.com


----------



## allure244

lynne_ross said:


> This is a really helpful picture. Do you have a picture of one size up in earrings? Wish I was in the USA to take advantage of the promo. May I ask which ring you have ordered?


Unfortunately the store only had limited items and they did not have the earrings in the next size up for me to compare to. I believe the next size up is what Notorious Pink had modeled. The ring I ordered last week for in store pickup is actually the same one that Notorious pink recently purchased. Her gorgeous pictures were definitely enabling. The ring should arrive later this week. I was debating a smaller floral ring at first but decided to order this other ring as I wanted more of a statement piece. Here is a pic of the other ring I was considering. This rose gold ring is the one that is $3800. There is also a smaller version.


----------



## lynne_ross

allure244 said:


> Unfortunately the store only had limited items and they did not have the earrings in the next size up for me to compare to. I believe the next size up is what Notorious Pink had modeled. The ring I ordered last week for in store pickup is actually the same one that Notorious pink recently purchased. Her gorgeous pictures were definitely enabling. The ring should arrive later this week. I was debating a smaller floral ring at first but decided to order this other ring as I wanted more of a statement piece. Here is a pic of the other ring I was considering. This rose gold ring is the one that is $3800. There is also a smaller version.
> 
> View attachment 4986859


Thanks! Congrats on the ring. Even the small rings are beautiful.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

allure244 said:


> Unfortunately the store only had limited items and they did not have the earrings in the next size up for me to compare to. I believe the next size up is what Notorious Pink had modeled. The ring I ordered last week for in store pickup is actually the same one that Notorious pink recently purchased. Her gorgeous pictures were definitely enabling. The ring should arrive later this week. I was debating a smaller floral ring at first but decided to order this other ring as I wanted more of a statement piece. Here is a pic of the other ring I was considering. This rose gold ring is the one that is $3800. There is also a smaller version.
> 
> View attachment 4986859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these


These look great on you!  Can’t wait to see the ring you bought.  Thank you for posting these bc it is very enabling and helpful for me.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

couturequeen said:


> Enabling ... the boutique where I shop has some Bruni pieces on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasquale Bruni Designer Collection | Mitchell Stores
> 
> 
> Free Shipping - Shop our Pasquale Bruni collection online & in-store. Our Style Advisors can help you find the perfect pieces, personally curated just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.mitchellstores.com


Thanks for the heads up!  I bought the blue flower ring.  There was only one so hopefully the order will be fulfilled.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

This PB ring is really tempting me but rose gold looks awful on me, yellow gold looks best.  For those of you that may have possibly seen this in person, is the rose gold very noticeable? Is it very pink?


----------



## sosauce

I really like the new Piaget sunlight bracelet. I like how it’s more stylized than a DBTY bracelet and the price is pretty reasonable. ($3,250)

I wish it came in yellow gold, because, you know, sunlight... but I don’t mind rose gold as a color at all. And I think this would make a really fun, casual, everyday piece that can layer with a lot of other pieces.


----------



## p_asinpoise

nycmamaofone said:


> Obviously I’m obsessed with VCA, but I was curious what other VCA-obsessed people wear besides VCA and Cartier. I find myself buying too many Alhambra pieces and am wondering if I need to branch out lol. Pieces that “go” with VCA are a plus. Pics welcome!



Boucheron- Quatre wedding band and engagement ring, grosgrain bangle
Dinh Van - diamond serrure bracelets
Cartier - diamond earrings and diamond necklace
Tiffany&Co - silver summer earrings and bracelets
VCA- yellow gold MOP necklace and rose gold V Alhambra necklace


----------



## Notorious Pink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I bought the blue flower ring.  There was only one so hopefully the order will be fulfilled.


They're pretty good about that. Just checked - the ring is no longer on the website.

Not to enable any further  , but I found this on Instagram and it's definitely goals for me. It's three rings - the white flower, the rose gold flower, and a wg leaf ring.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Notorious Pink said:


> They're pretty good about that. Just checked - the ring is no longer on the website.
> 
> Not to enable any further  , but I found this on Instagram and it's definitely goals for me. It's three rings - the white flower, the rose gold flower, and a wg leaf ring.
> 
> View attachment 4988936



it’s on its way to me! I’m excited to get it.  I’ve never tried it on so I’ll hopefully love it.  This thread it my favorite on TPF and is so enabling!  This picture is definitely goals!


----------



## allure244

Notorious Pink said:


> They're pretty good about that. Just checked - the ring is no longer on the website.
> 
> Not to enable any further  , but I found this on Instagram and it's definitely goals for me. It's three rings - the white flower, the rose gold flower, and a wg leaf ring.
> 
> View attachment 4988936



I saved a pic from their ig of two flower rings too. Look so nice stacked.


----------



## allure244

I picked up my rose gold champagne and white diamond pasquale bruni ring. Twins with Notorious Pink. Thank you for all your helpful pictures. It’s a keeper


----------



## allure244

EpiFanatic said:


> @allure244 you are so lovely to share these pics and your comments about weight.  This helps so much.  Truly.  Thank you.  I am just noticing which places carry these earrings.  I would like to try them on if possible, and I think I may start my search next week.  I hope to.  Thanks for the tips on Bloomingdales.  Again, thank you for the pics.  It helps me figure out where to start.  And the interesting thing is they are both lovely but definitely different in style.


Epifanatic. I took a pic of my white gold Pave frivole next to the small rose gold PB earrings ($3800) for size comparison. The Pb earrings are about 0.18 grams and the vca are 0.28 grams.


----------



## allure244

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This PB ring is really tempting me but rose gold looks awful on me, yellow gold looks best.  For those of you that may have possibly seen this in person, is the rose gold very noticeable? Is it very pink?


It is noticeably pink gold but because the ring is covered in moonstones only small lines of the pink gold show up. I’m usually a yellow gold person myself but will purchase rose gold if pave or covered with other stones (if less metal shows up on the piece)


----------



## hhw

allure244 said:


> I picked up my rose gold champagne and white diamond pasquale bruni ring. Twins with Notorious Pink. Thank you for all your helpful pictures. It’s a keeper
> 
> View attachment 4989643


Stunning!


----------



## lynne_ross

allure244 said:


> I picked up my rose gold champagne and white diamond pasquale bruni ring. Twins with Notorious Pink. Thank you for all your helpful pictures. It’s a keeper
> 
> View attachment 4989675


Beautiful!!!! Your picture should be ok their Instagram.


----------



## lynne_ross

allure244 said:


> Epifanatic. I took a pic of my white gold Pave frivole next to the small rose gold PB earrings ($3800) for size comparison. The Pb earrings are about 0.18 grams and the vca are 0.28 grams.


This is a helpful picture. I am considering one size up of the PB in wg and I have the frivoles so gives me good sense of sizing if I can get a picture comparing two sizes. 

I too wish these pieces came in yg to go with my yg pieces. But I love pg and I already mix golds.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

do any of you ladies have a piece from the chaumet josephine collection??








						Joséphine Aigrette pendant
					

discover the Joséphine Aigrette pendant White Gold, reference : 083371.  On the Chaumet site, Luxury French Jewellery and watches




					www.chaumet.com
				



currently thinking about this beauty


----------



## sosauce

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> do any of you ladies have a piece from the chaumet josephine collection??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joséphine Aigrette pendant
> 
> 
> discover the Joséphine Aigrette pendant White Gold, reference : 083371.  On the Chaumet site, Luxury French Jewellery and watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chaumet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently thinking about this beauty



Omg, I really love the Josephine line 

Especially, the Josephine aigrette imperiale ring. A family friend owns this ring with a yellow diamond. It’s so stunning. I would love to buy a piece from Chaumet, but alas there are no stores in the US


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

sosauce said:


> Omg, I really love the Josephine line
> 
> Especially, the Josephine aigrette imperiale ring. A family friend owns this ring with a yellow diamond. It’s so stunning. I would love to buy a piece from Chaumet, but alas there are no stores in the US


that ring is soo gorgeous . i might have to make a trip to canada to try and get to a store that carries chaumet


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> I picked up my rose gold champagne and white diamond pasquale bruni ring. Twins with Notorious Pink. Thank you for all your helpful pictures. It’s a keeper
> 
> View attachment 4989675



Yay twins!!!!  Looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## mikimoto007

Loving all the pics of PQ pieces!

Has anyone seen the fanfare symphony line from Gerrard? It is divine. I don't own it - I won't for a long time, but it is stunning.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mikimoto007 said:


> Loving all the pics of PQ pieces!
> 
> Has anyone seen the fanfare symphony line from Gerrard? It is divine. I don't own it - I won't for a long time, but it is stunning.


I love Garrard pieces. Unfortunately it's one of the few designers without a sales presence in NY.


----------



## mikimoto007

Notorious Pink said:


> I love Garrard pieces. Unfortunately it's one of the few designers without a sales presence in NY.


 I'm shocked! They need to fix that urgently.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

mikimoto007 said:


> Loving all the pics of PQ pieces!
> 
> Has anyone seen the fanfare symphony line from Gerrard? It is divine. I don't own it - I won't for a long time, but it is stunning.


i just took a look on their website, it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## DS2006

I had never looked at the Garrard site before. Some of their regular jewelry looks like high jewelry! Very beautiful!  If only I were born a princess!


----------



## mikimoto007

Yeah I haven't really explored Garrard before either. I remember there was some minor scandal a few years back when it lost the royal warrant and Jade Jagger became the creative director. It popped up on my Instagram....must have a look at their other pieces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

allure244 said:


> Epifanatic. I took a pic of my white gold Pave frivole next to the small rose gold PB earrings ($3800) for size comparison. The Pb earrings are about 0.18 grams and the vca are 0.28 grams.


Thank you so much.

I just weighed the vintage pave studs in WG and those were 4.5 g.  The WG hoops were 4.23 g and the sweet pave studs were 1.14 g.  I weighed just one piece.


----------



## allure244

allure244 said:


> Epifanatic. I took a pic of my white gold Pave frivole next to the small rose gold PB earrings ($3800) for size comparison. The Pb earrings are about 0.18 grams and the vca are 0.28 grams.





EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I just weighed the vintage pave studs in WG and those were 4.5 g.  The WG hoops were 4.23 g and the sweet pave studs were 1.14 g.  I weighed just one piece.



Oops, I meant to say I measured my pair of Pb earrings to be 0.18 ounces and the pair of vca earrings to be 0.28 ounces NOT grams. This is about 2.5 gram for the one Pb earring and about 4 grams for the one vca small pave frivole earring.


----------



## EpiFanatic

allure244 said:


> Oops, I meant to say I measured my pair of Pb earrings to be 0.18 ounces and the pair of vca earrings to be 0.28 ounces NOT grams. This is about 2.5 gram for the one Pb earring and about 4 grams for the one vca small pave frivole earring.


Awesome. Thank you again for your kindness.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Notorious Pink said:


> I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4994684
> View attachment 4994685


You look beautiful and the earrings are stunning!  They are the perfect size.  I’m really enjoying watching your PB collection unfold.  Thank you so much for sharing.  Warmest wishes to you and yours.


----------



## eletons

Notorious Pink said:


> I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4994684
> View attachment 4994685


Went quickly to their website and saw no modeling pics of other items. Sighs ! No stores in my city. Double sighs! 

You have the fierce look. That's why you can carry different styles in clothing and jewelry.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Notorious Pink said:


> I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4994684
> View attachment 4994685


Wow! These look stunning on you!


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4994684
> View attachment 4994685



You look GORGEOUS! Wow! These were made for you. 

Also, need to X out of this browser window ASAP. I don't need another piece of jewelry to pine after. 

Congrats! Stunning.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cool Breeze said:


> You look beautiful and the earrings are stunning!  They are the perfect size.  I’m really enjoying watching your PB collection unfold.  Thank you so much for sharing.  Warmest wishes to you and yours.



Thank you soooo much!   Sending love and hugs right back your way.



eletons said:


> Went quickly to their website and saw no modeling pics of other items. Sighs ! No stores in my city. Double sighs!
> 
> You have the fierce look. That's why you can carry different styles in clothing and jewelry.



You are so kind! Yes, it's hard to find modeling photos. The best I could find was their YouTube channel and their Instagram. 

I love how you call it "the fierce look"!!! xoxoxo



Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! These look stunning on you!



Thank you, sweetie!



jenaywins said:


> You look GORGEOUS! Wow! These were made for you.
> 
> Also, need to X out of this browser window ASAP. I don't need another piece of jewelry to pine after.
> 
> Congrats! Stunning.



Lol, thanks so much, sweetie. Sorry/not sorry on the enabling.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4994684
> View attachment 4994685


The earrings looks gorgeous on you!  Keepers!  

I am always inspired every time I see a face shot... you are beautiful!  I especially love your eye makeup in this photo, great contouring, neutral yet so elegant looking (note to self: need to practice the Notorious Pink eyeshadow look).


----------



## BigAkoya

I wanted to share this for the Bulgari lovers on this thread...

It evokes the Garden of Eden...


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I wanted to share this for the Bulgari lovers on this thread...
> 
> It evokes the Garden of Eden...
> 
> View attachment 4995114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995115


Oh my goodness, it does! Even though these are pretty, I can't bring myself to wear snakes! I'll take flowers and clovers any day!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Oh my goodness, it does! Even though these are pretty, I can't bring myself to wear snakes! I'll take flowers and clovers any day!


Me too!  I cannot get past creepy snakes... no Bulgari for me!


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> I wanted to share this for the Bulgari lovers on this thread...
> 
> It evokes the Garden of Eden...
> 
> View attachment 4995114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995115



Zendaya looks beautiful!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I wanted to share this for the Bulgari lovers on this thread...
> 
> It evokes the Garden of Eden...


The Fiorever  so underrated in my opinion.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I wanted to share this for the Bulgari lovers on this thread...
> 
> It evokes the Garden of Eden...
> 
> View attachment 4995114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995115


I've seen these bracelets many times, but they never looked like snakes to me...until now.  Maybe its how she's holding the apple, in complete abandon.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I've seen these bracelets many times, but they never looked like snakes to me...until now.  Maybe its how she's holding the apple, in complete abandon.


Oh yes my friend!  The Bulgari Serpenti collection is all about the creepy snake!    
Liz Taylor made it famous back when she was filming Cleopatra.   If you can get past the snake, it's so iconic to me.  Here is a great article for you and any other Serpenti lovers: 

Who Gave Elizabeth Taylor Her Bulgari Serpenti? | The Adventurine


----------



## VandaOrchid

Notorious Pink said:


> I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4994684
> View attachment 4994685




Have been away from the forum for a while and imagine my surprise to come back to this thread to find it FULL of posts about one of my fav designers Pasquale Bruni!! I am obsessed with the Garden Segreti and Petit Garden lines, and and feel that almost no one ever seems to talk about or have heard of the collection, guess that has changed, haha. 

Absolutely love all the pieces on you, @Notorious Pink, and love your blouse in the photo above. Didn't realize more pieces have been added to the collection recently, am going to have to try them on now!


----------



## VandaOrchid

I have a few rings from the PB Petit Garden series - a bit smaller in scale than the ones @Notorious Pink posted. I first came across these a number of years ago when considering Frivole BTF, and ended up getting a set of 3 of these instead for less than the cost of the Frivole. While I love the Frivole, I find these eminently wearable for everyday, and I mix and match the different pieces for bolder or more subtle looks in WG/PG. Ended up with the large WG pave, small RG pave, and the WG leaf ring - here are some pics of me trying different combos while in the store.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Notorious Pink said:


> They're pretty good about that. Just checked - the ring is no longer on the website.
> 
> Not to enable any further  , but I found this on Instagram and it's definitely goals for me. It's three rings - the white flower, the rose gold flower, and a wg leaf ring.
> 
> View attachment 4988936



I have this exact combo (except I have the larger WG ring and smaller RG ring - these flowers look to be the same size) and love wearing them with the leaf in this cluster. Makes for a fun 3D look


----------



## VandaOrchid

Notorious Pink said:


> They're the "regular" size, not the "small" ones. lol, they're the ones that cost about $7850. I believe the small ones have about .74 carats of diamonds and the regular ones have 1.45 carats.
> 
> View attachment 4967584
> 
> 
> I tried on these too. They are really gorgeous, but also not for every day. They're also a real PITA to get on, the flower is in two parts and then you have to put the back on.
> View attachment 4967578



May I ask if you tried on the small size of the WG pave in addition to the regular? Did you feel there was a significant difference in their appearance? I actually bought the small size along with my rings a few years ago - you can see me wearing them in the store pic in the above post, but I returned them as they seemed too small and didn't catch the light well, at least not the way they sat on my ears when I looked in the mirror. I know you like bolder jewelry and since you are considering them am wondering if I should request these for try-on. Didn't realize there was a size between the small and the 2-piece ones, which I also felt seemed unwieldy and wouldn't get much use.


----------



## lynne_ross

VandaOrchid said:


> I have a few rings from the PB Petit Garden series - a bit smaller in scale than the ones @Notorious Pink posted. I first came across these a number of years ago when considering Frivole BTF, and ended up getting a set of 3 of these instead for less than the cost of the Frivole. While I love the Frivole, I find these eminently wearable for everyday, and I mix and match the different pieces for bolder or more subtle looks in WG/PG. Ended up with the large WG pave, small RG pave, and the WG leaf ring - here are some pics of me trying different combos while in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4996345
> View attachment 4996346
> View attachment 4996347
> View attachment 4996348
> View attachment 4996349


These pieces are gorgeous. 
The earrings you are wearing but one size up, same ones that BBC tried on, are on my list. They look so pretty and wearable. And I think they will compliment my lotus. Just waiting to get to a store once covid is better. I have found most people don’t know the brand and I was not familiar until this thread!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VandaOrchid said:


> Have been away from the forum for a while and imagine my surprise to come back to this thread to find it FULL of posts about one of my fav designers Pasquale Bruni!! I am obsessed with the Garden Segreti and Petit Garden lines, and and feel that almost no one ever seems to talk about or have heard of the collection, guess that has changed, haha.
> 
> Absolutely love all the pieces on you, @Notorious Pink, and love your blouse in the photo above. Didn't realize more pieces have been added to the collection recently, am going to have to try them on now!



thank you!!! yes, I feel like Bruni has really hones the designs in this collection to more proportioned, wearable pieces. Love the mix and match aspect of some of them, too.



VandaOrchid said:


> I have a few rings from the PB Petit Garden series - a bit smaller in scale than the ones @Notorious Pink posted. I first came across these a number of years ago when considering Frivole BTF, and ended up getting a set of 3 of these instead for less than the cost of the Frivole. While I love the Frivole, I find these eminently wearable for everyday, and I mix and match the different pieces for bolder or more subtle looks in WG/PG. Ended up with the large WG pave, small RG pave, and the WG leaf ring - here are some pics of me trying different combos while in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4996345
> View attachment 4996346
> View attachment 4996347
> View attachment 4996348
> View attachment 4996349



I love these pics!!! These are gorgeous on you!



VandaOrchid said:


> I have this exact combo (except I have the larger WG ring and smaller RG ring - these flowers look to be the same size) and love wearing them with the leaf in this cluster. Makes for a fun 3D look



I have the one ring now, but I plan to add two of the regular size flowers (pg and wg) and a leaf, too.



VandaOrchid said:


> May I ask if you tried on the small size of the WG pave in addition to the regular? Did you feel there was a significant difference in their appearance? I actually bought the small size along with my rings a few years ago - you can see me wearing them in the store pic in the above post, but I returned them as they seemed too small and didn't catch the light well, at least not the way they sat on my ears when I looked in the mirror. I know you like bolder jewelry and since you are considering them am wondering if I should request these for try-on. Didn't realize there was a size between the small and the 2-piece ones, which I also felt seemed unwieldy and wouldn't get much use.



I don’t tend to go for smaller earrings, so I only tried on the regular size. I tried on the smaller hoops but didn’t like them at all on me. I’m thrilled that I picked up the larger ones. 

oh, by the way, the top is actually a dress from Zimmermann.


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> I had never looked at the Garrard site before. Some of their regular jewelry looks like high jewelry! Very beautiful!  If only I were born a princess!


Have been really into Garrard the last year or so! As soon as I can get back to London I plan on popping into their flagship store to see in person. Love a good heritage brand more than anything!


Notorious Pink said:


> I picked up the large hoop earrings to match the ring. They're actually very light. I'm just waiting on PB corporate to send my store the backs so I can wear the flowers as studs. Within the next year or so I plan to add the smaller rings, a few of the bracelets and a necklace. I'm really happy to mix and match these pieces with VCA.
> 
> View attachment 4994684
> View attachment 4994685


These were made for you!! Absolutely stunning. Thank you for introducing us to PB! These seem like special yet wearable pieces at not insane price points. I love the single flower ring.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you!!! yes, I feel like Bruni has really hones the designs in this collection to more proportioned, wearable pieces. Love the mix and match aspect of some of them, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pics!!! These are gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the one ring now, but I plan to add two of the regular size flowers (pg and wg) and a leaf, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t tend to go for smaller earrings, so I only tried on the regular size. I tried on the smaller hoops but didn’t like them at all on me. I’m thrilled that I picked up the larger ones.
> 
> oh, by the way, the top is actually a dress from Zimmermann.



I may try on the hoops you picked up also - am usually not a hoop person but the possibility of the 2 looks for 1 is tempting if I end up getting the stud flowers anyways. Am also going to try to track down a pair of the plain rose gold (not pave) flower earrings; they had these in the past but they don’t seem to be on the website anymore. Debating between pave and plain gold (if available), wondering if the plain gold may go well with my 10-motif guilloche, or if the golds would be too different. 

If you are in contact with your jewelers at some point would you mind asking if they are able to source a pair of the plain rose gold flower studs? Looks like the flower tops of your hoops. I just sent corporate a mail but imagine there may be some inventory out there since I recall seeing the plain gold earrings on websites as recently as last year.


----------



## VandaOrchid

lynne_ross said:


> These pieces are gorgeous.
> The earrings you are wearing but one size up, same ones that BBC tried on, are on my list. They look so pretty and wearable. And I think they will compliment my lotus. Just waiting to get to a store once covid is better. I have found most people don’t know the brand and I was not familiar until this thread!



Would love to see you model with the Lotus if you get the earrings - do you have the Lotus ring? I think this collection also goes well with Tiffany Victoria, another favorite line of mine.


----------



## lynne_ross

VandaOrchid said:


> Would love to see you model with the Lotus if you get the earrings - do you have the Lotus ring? I think this collection also goes well with Tiffany Victoria, another favorite line of mine.


I just got the lotus ring. Been looking for earrings to go with the ring, without going full on matchy with the lotus earrings (which I like but don’t think I would buy on their own). I like the Victoria line too and I believe all would go together beautifully. I have no Bruni stores near me (none in Asia) so have to wait to travel to try on.


----------



## sosauce

lynne_ross said:


> I just got the lotus ring. Been looking for earrings to go with the ring, without going full on matchy with the lotus earrings (which I like but don’t think I would buy on their own). I like the Victoria line too and I believe all would go together beautifully. I have no Bruni stores near me (none in Asia) so have to wait to travel to try on.



+1 on the Victoria collection. I heard the collection is based on vintage Tiffany pieces that were designed from the Victorian era. It’s so classic. I’ve always liked how Victoria looked on others. I never thought I could “pull if off” myself. But it actually is very flattering on everyone, it seems


----------



## Notorious Pink

VandaOrchid said:


> I may try on the hoops you picked up also - am usually not a hoop person but the possibility of the 2 looks for 1 is tempting if I end up getting the stud flowers anyways. Am also going to try to track down a pair of the plain rose gold (not pave) flower earrings; they had these in the past but they don’t seem to be on the website anymore. Debating between pave and plain gold (if available), wondering if the plain gold may go well with my 10-motif guilloche, or if the golds would be too different.
> 
> If you are in contact with your jewelers at some point would you mind asking if they are able to source a pair of the plain rose gold flower studs? Looks like the flower tops of your hoops. I just sent corporate a mail but imagine there may be some inventory out there since I recall seeing the plain gold earrings on websites as recently as last year.



I know exactly what you're talking about, but in this line I've only seen the plain gold bracelet in person. I was surprised at how much I liked it, because I usually just go for sparkly. But even the bracelet isn't on the website (just rings) so it seems like this is being phased out. I know Mitchells has the plain rose gold Lakshmi earrings, which are stunning but a different shape so I don't know if that would be an option for you. Checking the website, they also have the other plain flower earrings:






						Pasquale Bruni Designer Collection | Mitchell Stores
					

Free Shipping - Shop our Pasquale Bruni collection online & in-store. Our Style Advisors can help you find the perfect pieces, personally curated just for you.




					shop.mitchellstores.com


----------



## cafecreme15

I tried on a couple of gorgeous bracelets from a brand called Suzanne Kalan today if anyone has heard of it? I love this one because it is a cuff but stretchy so super easy to get on but doesn’t move around. I also tried a one with bright rainbow sapphires and pastel rainbow sapphires but only had the presence of mind to snap a picture of the diamond one. Looks like it was made for my stack! Excuse the weird lighting and my bunchy sleeves. To clarify - it is the bracelet with the baguette diamonds.


----------



## couturequeen

cafecreme15 said:


> I tried on a couple of gorgeous bracelets from a brand called Suzanne Kalan today if anyone has heard of it? I love this one because it is a cuff but stretchy so super easy to get on but doesn’t move around. I also tried a one with bright rainbow sapphires and pastel rainbow sapphires but only had the presence of mind to snap a picture of the diamond one. Looks like it was made for my stack! Excuse the weird lighting and my bunchy sleeves. To clarify - it is the bracelet with the baguette diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 4998026



Yes!  I have the Fireworks eternity ring and it was one of my worn pieces last year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I tried on a couple of gorgeous bracelets from a brand called Suzanne Kalan today if anyone has heard of it? I love this one because it is a cuff but stretchy so super easy to get on but doesn’t move around. I also tried a one with bright rainbow sapphires and pastel rainbow sapphires but only had the presence of mind to snap a picture of the diamond one. Looks like it was made for my stack! Excuse the weird lighting and my bunchy sleeves. To clarify - it is the bracelet with the baguette diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 4998026



I love Suzanne Kalan's designs. This is perfect with your stack!


----------



## cafecreme15

couturequeen said:


> Yes!  I have the Fireworks eternity ring and it was one of my worn pieces last year.





Notorious Pink said:


> I love Suzanne Kalan's designs. This is perfect with your stack!


I love her designs! I’ve been trying to find fine jewelry that doesn’t take itself quite so seriously but also retains a bit of whimsy/creativity and doesn’t look like a piece of costume jewelry. Feel like her designs nail that for me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

You converted me @Notorious Pink .  You are so good at enaBLING.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> You converted me @Notorious Pink .  You are so good at enaBLING.
> 
> View attachment 4998924


They look great on you!  Congratulations on your new earrings!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> They look great on you!  Congratulations on your new earrings!


Thank you. I love the size and weight (or lack thereof).


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> You converted me @Notorious Pink .  You are so good at enaBLING.
> 
> View attachment 4998924


Love these on you!
Are these the smallest size? The ones called the ‘small’ of the petit garden.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> Love these on you!
> Are these the smallest size? The ones called the ‘small’ of the petit garden.


Thank you.  Yes, they are the smallest size.


----------



## missie1

cafecreme15 said:


> I tried on a couple of gorgeous bracelets from a brand called Suzanne Kalan today if anyone has heard of it? I love this one because it is a cuff but stretchy so super easy to get on but doesn’t move around. I also tried a one with bright rainbow sapphires and pastel rainbow sapphires but only had the presence of mind to snap a picture of the diamond one. Looks like it was made for my stack! Excuse the weird lighting and my bunchy sleeves. To clarify - it is the bracelet with the baguette diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 4998026


I love that star bracelet


----------



## cafecreme15

missie1 said:


> I love that star bracelet


Thank you! That’s from NY based jeweler Stephanie Gottlieb. Really love her stuff too. She has a good Black Friday sale every year so I usually pick something up during that.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> You converted me @Notorious Pink .  You are so good at enaBLING.
> 
> View attachment 4998924


Love these on you! They're *perfect*!!!


----------



## bc1990

opinions on buying one of these harry Winston rings for casual wear on my right hand ring finger. is it masculine?


----------



## DS2006

bc1990 said:


> opinions on buying one of these harry Winston rings for casual wear on my right hand ring finger. is it masculine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002439



I think they are definitely for either sex. I do think of them as wedding bands, so I'd likely wear on my left hand when I don't want to wear my diamond set. But certainly it is fine to wear any way you like!


----------



## sosauce

bc1990 said:


> opinions on buying one of these harry Winston rings for casual wear on my right hand ring finger. is it masculine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002439


It’s pretty minimalistic, so I think it’s quite unisex.

I like my bands to have more than just one stone, because I go crazy if I have to constantly turn my rings so the diamonds face up. I just can’t enjoy them as much. 

Also, I think if you go with more stones, it will look less like a men’s wedding band.


----------



## Bostonjetset

bc1990 said:


> opinions on buying one of these harry Winston rings for casual wear on my right hand ring finger. is it masculine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002439


They are lovely but I will confess that I’m a man and my wedding band is almost that exact same style except it’s from Tiffany & Co and has a small canary diamond instead of white.


----------



## rengb6

These aren't my pictures, but I love Stone Paris. I'm thinking about getting the rose gold bracelet below (second from the left) or the larger bracelet furthest from the wrist in pic #2. 





I'm also a fan of Selim Mouzannar. I have a pair of his single star sapphire earrings. I wish I had a place to wear some of his more elaborate designs


----------



## cafecreme15

I just picked up these from my favorite local NY jewelry store, made here in NY by another local jeweler called Getana. Had been thinking about these non-stop for months so I finally took the plunge! My VCA SA has been trying to get me into a pair of VCA earrings for the better part of a year now, but these were just singing to me so I had to prioritize!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cafecreme15 said:


> I just picked up these from my favorite local NY jewelry store, made here in NY by another local jeweler called Getana. Had been thinking about these non-stop for months so I finally took the plunge! My VCA SA has been trying to get me into a pair of VCA earrings for the better part of a year now, but these were just singing to me so I had to prioritize!


Love them!  Simply stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I just picked up these from my favorite local NY jewelry store, made here in NY by another local jeweler called Getana. Had been thinking about these non-stop for months so I finally took the plunge! My VCA SA has been trying to get me into a pair of VCA earrings for the better part of a year now, but these were just singing to me so I had to prioritize!


Beautiful and the size is perfect for you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cool Breeze said:


> Love them!  Simply stunning!  Congratulations!





Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful and the size is perfect for you!


Thank you both! Think they’re the perfect thing to wear day to day but still make a fun statement.


----------



## etoile de mer

rengb6 said:


> These aren't my pictures, but I love Stone Paris. I'm thinking about getting the rose gold bracelet below (second from the left) or the larger bracelet furthest from the wrist in pic #2.
> View attachment 5007293
> 
> View attachment 5007292
> 
> 
> I'm also a fan of Selim Mouzannar. I have a pair of his single star sapphire earrings. I wish I had a place to wear some of his more elaborate designs
> View attachment 5007298
> 
> View attachment 5007308
> 
> View attachment 5007301



I love the lacy quality of the Stone Paris bracelets, beautiful. I'd not heard of this brand, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chromemilou

rengb6 said:


> These aren't my pictures, but I love Stone Paris. I'm thinking about getting the rose gold bracelet below (second from the left) or the larger bracelet furthest from the wrist in pic #2.
> View attachment 5007293
> 
> View attachment 5007292
> 
> 
> I'm also a fan of Selim Mouzannar. I have a pair of his single star sapphire earrings. I wish I had a place to wear some of his more elaborate designs
> View attachment 5007298
> 
> View attachment 5007308
> 
> View attachment 5007301


Love the Stone Paris bracelets. Do you know if there is a store location in NY? Txs!


----------



## rengb6

chromemilou said:


> Love the Stone Paris bracelets. Do you know if there is a store location in NY? Txs!



Bergdorf (online) sells their earrings so that might be your best bet for an in person purchase. All of my Stone Paris purchases have been made online and shipped from France. They do subtract the VAT from your purchase price but depending on the cost of the item you may get hit with import duties. Good luck!


----------



## chromemilou

rengb6 said:


> Bergdorf (online) sells their earrings so that might be your best bet for an in person purchase. All of my Stone Paris purchases have been made online and shipped from France. They do subtract the VAT from your purchase price but depending on the cost of the item you may get hit with import duties. Good luck!


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I wonder if there are TPFers that buy from Whiteflash...  the center and one of the side stones.


----------



## rengb6

EpiFanatic said:


> I wonder if there are TPFers that buy from Whiteflash...  the center and one of the side stones.
> View attachment 5014507


Beautiful ring! My engagement ring and diamond (much MUCH smaller than yours lol) was bought from Brian Gavin, which I believe was started after Brian left Whiteflash?


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> I wonder if there are TPFers that buy from Whiteflash...  the center and one of the side stones.
> View attachment 5014507


Your ring is gorgeous!!! I have diamond stud earrings from Whiteflash and also custom short and long platinum diamonds-by-the-yard necklaces. Once I decide what I want, I will also get a diamond bracelet from them, too.


----------



## BigAkoya

For any Mikimoto lovers out there... 

Mikimoto Cuts Ribbon on New Flagship | National Jeweler


----------



## VCA21

EpiFanatic said:


> I wonder if there are TPFers that buy from Whiteflash...  the center and one of the side stones.


Beautiful ring!  and huge 
I have some things from WF  but with smaller, much smaller stones


----------



## EpiFanatic

VCA21 said:


> Beautiful ring!  and huge
> I have some things from WF  but with smaller, much smaller stones


Thank you so much.  I am in love with my ring.  I had to go bigger to combat DSS.  You know how it is.    It's already shrunken a little.  
All of WF's ACAs are amazing.  Hope you will share yours.


----------



## VCA21

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much.  I am in love with my ring.  I had to go bigger to combat DSS.  You know how it is.    It's already shrunken a little.
> All of WF's ACAs are amazing.  Hope you will share yours.



I love your ring too, love perfection of the stones, beautiful sleek setting, made by SK? 

I really do understand DSS  My WF are their standard items: huggies and bangle. Diamond bracelet in pt would be dreamy, only i'm between VCA clover bangle/pave RG VA bracelet and WF tennis bracelet  (near future decisions)


----------



## EpiFanatic

VCA21 said:


> I love your ring too, love perfection of the stones, beautiful sleek setting, made by SK?
> 
> I really do understand DSS  My WF are their standard items: huggies and bangle. Diamond bracelet in pt would be dreamy, only i'm between VCA clover bangle/pave RG VA bracelet and WF tennis bracelet  (near future decisions)



Yes, by SK.  You probably saw at the other forum.  I love it.  Such stone peace...  
Ahhh...yes.  A WF tennis bracelet seems like a bargain compared to the clover bangle, unless you are going for all certed stones, and then that could be pricey...  A have a much smaller tennis bracelet that is great for casual wear, but nothing like a statement that the clover bangle makes.  If I would wear it more, I would choose the clover bangle over than the tennis bracelet.


----------



## VCA21

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes, by SK.  You probably saw at the other forum.  I love it.  Such stone peace...
> Ahhh...yes.  A WF tennis bracelet seems like a bargain compared to the clover bangle, unless you are going for all certed stones, and then that could be pricey...  A have a much smaller tennis bracelet that is great for casual wear, but nothing like a statement that the clover bangle makes.  If I would wear it more, I would choose the clover bangle over than the tennis bracelet.


Now i did see your beauty! Need to visit that forum more often . 
I agree that clover bangle might be the winner .


----------



## Grande Latte

Very rarely do I buy vintage pieces from Sotheby's. Something unique that no one else has.
It's nice to know the piece was once owned and very much loved.


----------



## nightbefore

Anyone that saw this necklace IRL? I was looking for a bracelet/bangle then I came across this necklace, I really like the planetary look of it so I wanted to share it for the people who might like it too 






						Yellow Gold Diamond Necklace and Lapis Lazuli Lucky Move | Messika 10839-YG
					

Let yourself fall for the Lucky Move diamond necklace in yellow gold and lapis lazuli. Also discover all the luxury necklaces for women created by Messika! Ref. 10839-YG




					www.messika.com


----------



## Bee-licious

lynne_ross said:


> @Notorious Pink do you know if the PB prices are negotiable? A friend who asked about pricing in the Canadian shop (Cdn pricing is similar to USA with conversion) that has PB had the SA come back and say pricing is negotiable. But I will likely buy in Europe at a boutique so not sure if that applies across board or only certain pieces...



Which Canadian shop has PB? I’ve been looking around and it doesn’t show PB offered in Canada at all


----------



## Bee-licious

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! This ring is super sparkly and I'm really enjoying it.
> The earrings are oval - a good shape for my face, I usually can't do hoops and the only other pair that suited me were De Grisogono (very expensive).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are the larger size. I originally saw them in a PB video years ago (apologies if I've posted this screenshot already):
> 
> View attachment 4983520
> 
> 
> There is a smaller version of these in wg and pg which I tried on but it did not suit me.
> There is also an even smaller version but just in the pink and blue sapphire, and it's slightly different:
> 
> View attachment 4983521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The pieces are good and versatile. I love mixing designers in a complementary way. I understand the feminine/masculine balance (Perlee/Love) and why it's so popular (including me) but I like the creativity of throwing some other things in there.
> 
> 
> 
> You are soooo kind!    I'm always happy to chat jewelry!!!!



any chance you took mod shots of the small hoop earrings? I can’t carry off hoops too well because of my round face but I love how these look on you and I especially love that you can wear them two ways!


----------



## glamourbag

Bee-licious said:


> Which Canadian shop has PB? I’ve been looking around and it doesn’t show PB offered in Canada at all


Yes... Royal de Versailles on Bloor in Toronto.


----------



## lisawhit

I really like these too - 
Roberto Coin, Mikimoto, Lalaounis, Verdura


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bee-licious said:


> any chance you took mod shots of the small hoop earrings? I can’t carry off hoops too well because of my round face but I love how these look on you and I especially love that you can wear them two ways!



I’m sorry, I didn’t. I will remember to just take pics of everything in the future. I’m a big earrings kind of person, so anything smaller than large is “meh” on me.


----------



## lynne_ross

Bee-licious said:


> Which Canadian shop has PB? I’ve been looking around and it doesn’t show PB offered in Canada at all


On the PB website it shows all the locations. Looks like 2 in Toronto and 1 in Montreal. 






						Pasquale Bruni
					

Our luxury gold and gemstone jewelry are small works of art, handcrafted in our Valenza Atelier. Discover all our collections on our website!



					www.pasqualebruni.com


----------



## lisawhit

Discovered Lalaounis in Greece and I became obsessed with the stretch beaded bracelets....this just came out in March and is on it's way to me


----------



## Bee-licious

lynne_ross said:


> On the PB website it shows all the locations. Looks like 2 in Toronto and 1 in Montreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasquale Bruni
> 
> 
> Our luxury gold and gemstone jewelry are small works of art, handcrafted in our Valenza Atelier. Discover all our collections on our website!
> 
> 
> 
> www.pasqualebruni.com


Ah thank you!!


----------



## Bee-licious

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m sorry, I didn’t. I will remember to just take pics of everything in the future. I’m a big earrings kind of person, so anything smaller than large is “meh” on me.


Thank you! The large are gorgeous on you so I totally get it


----------



## Jinsun

allure244 said:


> Epifanatic. I took a pic of my white gold Pave frivole next to the small rose gold PB earrings ($3800) for size comparison. The Pb earrings are about 0.18 grams and the vca are 0.28 grams.



beautiful. I’m really considering getting a pair. How do you like the champagne diamonds. Do they sparkle like white diamonds?


----------



## DS2006

VCA21 said:


> I really do understand DSS  My WF are their standard items: huggies and bangle. Diamond bracelet in pt would be dreamy, only i'm between VCA clover bangle/pave RG VA bracelet and WF tennis bracelet  (near future decisions)



I was very much thinking about the Whiteflash diamond bangle working with the VCA bangles!  I have an old tennis bracelet and am deciding between the WF diamond bangle or new tennis bracelet. I'd love to see pictures of what you decide to get, especially if you get the Perlee Clover bangle and wear it with your diamond bangle!


----------



## VCA21

The bangle i have is only 1,5 ct, bought many years ago for everyday use. i'm in between of buying bangle (that is very practical for everyday use) with bigger ctw OR tennis bracelet (not so practical in my opinion, at least for me) OR VCA bracelet/clover bangle. I'm also between WG and RG


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I was very much thinking about the Whiteflash diamond bangle working with the VCA bangles!  I have an old tennis bracelet and am deciding between the WF diamond bangle or new tennis bracelet. I'd love to see pictures of what you decide to get, especially if you get the Perlee Clover bangle and wear it with your diamond bangle!


Hi!  I vote bangle!  My two cents.... 
I had a 8ct tennis bracelet and got rid of it.  I got tired of it because I felt it made me look dated and tied to an era (I'm no spring chicken), and I got bored of it. I thought, well... maybe because it's not big enough, so I was going to upgrade, but nope... I discovered it's the tennis bracelet style I am tired of.  I know many people love tennis bracelets, but I realized that look is not for me anymore.  

I love bangles and think they look great.  A bangle is a bold statement by itself, and if you get a diamond bangle, wow... it will pop.  You see tons of tennis bracelets, and regardless whether it's 1ct or 10ct, but it's still a tennis bracelet.. it doesn't say anything except "okay, another tennis bracelet".  But diamond bangles are not common, and when you see one being worn, it's bold and really makes a statement.  

So... I vote bangle!  Anyway, just my two cents.  All bling is gorgeous and it's just preference.   I just wanted to share a different point of view.  I think a VCA Perlee Clover with a diamond bangle would look gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

VCA21 said:


> The bangle i have is only 1,5 ct, bought many years ago for everyday use. i'm in between of buying bangle (that is very practical for everyday use) with bigger ctw OR tennis bracelet (not so practical in my opinion, at least for me) OR VCA bracelet/clover bangle. I'm also between WG and RG


If the VCA clover bangle is a piece you are considering, I would suggest getting that first.  You can then get a diamond bangle that complements the clover bangle as the clover bangle will be the showpiece because that bangle is pure art.  I think it would be a bit harder the other way around, buying the diamond bangle first as you would not know what size or shape (some bangles are more oval, squarish, etc...) complements the clover the best.


----------



## iseebearbears

Hermes. I love the Kelly bracelets. I love the fact that the brand is not obvious (to outside people, of course we'd be able to recognize it on the spot) I have one with pave diamonds in rose gold and another in white gold.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I vote bangle!  My two cents....
> I had a 8ct tennis bracelet and got rid of it.  I got tired of it because I felt it made me look dated and tied to an era (I'm no spring chicken), and I got bored of it. I thought, well... maybe because it's not big enough, so I was going to upgrade, but nope... I discovered it's the tennis bracelet style I am tired of.  I know many people love tennis bracelets, but I realized that look is not for me anymore.
> 
> I love bangles and think they look great.  A bangle is a bold statement by itself, and if you get a diamond bangle, wow... it will pop.  You see tons of tennis bracelets, and regardless whether it's 1ct or 10ct, but it's still a tennis bracelet.. it doesn't say anything except "okay, another tennis bracelet".  But diamond bangles are not common, and when you see one being worn, it's bold and really makes a statement.
> 
> So... I vote bangle!  Anyway, just my two cents.  All bling is gorgeous and it's just preference.   I just wanted to share a different point of view.  I think a VCA Perlee Clover with a diamond bangle would look gorgeous!



Thank you for your thoughtful response!  I honestly think I'd wear a bangle more just because they are so much easier to take on and off!  Maybe I should get a diamond bangle first as I may find that I have no need for another tennis bracelet (especially since I rarely wore my first one!).  I just have to decide whether I want to get the Perlee Clover bangle, since as you told someone else, that would have to come before the diamond bangle. I want it but am not sure I'd wear it enough to justify it.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful response!  I honestly think I'd wear a bangle more just because they are so much easier to take on and off!  Maybe I should get a diamond bangle first as I may find that I have no need for another tennis bracelet (especially since I rarely wore my first one!).  I just have to decide whether I want to get the Perlee Clover bangle, since as you told someone else, that would have to come before the diamond bangle. I want it but am not sure I'd wear it enough to justify it.


Yes!  Me too... I bought the tennis bracelet (it was an upgrade) thinking I would love it.  I did for a while and wore it often.  Then I stopped wearing it.  I think if you are already not wearing your tennis bracelet, a bigger/newer one will not yield any different results.

I love bangles, and yes.... they are so easy to put on and off (like long necklaces!)
If it were me, I would get the clover and be done with it.  Skip the diamond bangle unless you really like to stack bangles.  Then get a 20 motif, for example, instead of a diamond bangle.  With your clover, you can wear your oynx/pave or other VCA bracelets.   I think that would be a gorgeous stack if you want to stack.  But I think the clover stands alone great on its own and I do not think it's too dressy. Most people don't even know VCA.  Take the price out of your mind, and design wise, it's nothing more than a beautiful WG bangle with a few diamonds sprinkled.  It's a very wearable piece.

As a side note... I am reprioritiing my list of pieces to buy.  I was going to SO an oynx set (20 motif, earrings, bracelet), but I think this clover bangle is moving up ahead of that for when I go to VCA next month.  I will make a decision soon.  Then there's the Lotus ring... sigh... I am getting too greedy.


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya  Great advice, as always! It is true that the clover bangle is easily a standalone piece, and to be honest, I lean towards "less is more" when I wear jewelry, especially when it involves a statement piece like the clover bangle. I'll have to give this more thought!


----------



## queen b blue

Hi! I have been eyeing the Picchiotti Xpandable line of tennis bracelets, but haven’t seen any reviews. Does anyone own or have experience with these pieces and is willing to share their thoughts?  I have several Roberto Coin Primavera stretch bracelets and love this style. Here are some try-on pics. Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

queen b blue said:


> Hi! I have been eyeing the Picchiotti Xpandable line of tennis bracelets, but haven’t seen any reviews. Does anyone own or have experience with these pieces and is willing to share their thoughts?  I have several Roberto Coin Primavera stretch bracelets and love this style. Here are some try-on pics. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5052106
> View attachment 5052107


Wow!  It looks gorgeous with your watch and VCA!


----------



## queen b blue

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!  It looks gorgeous with your watch and VCA!



Thank you!


----------



## allure244

Jinsun said:


> beautiful. I’m really considering getting a pair. How do you like the champagne diamonds. Do they sparkle like white diamonds?


The diamonds on the PB earrings were not as sparkley as the white diamonds on my frivole


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> The diamonds on the PB earrings were not as sparkley as the white diamonds on my frivole


The white diamonds on the edges are pretty close....I will check later.


----------



## BigAkoya

allure244 said:


> The diamonds on the PB earrings were not as sparkley as the white diamonds on my frivole


By the way, I noticed the same thing too on PB.  They looked kind of dark to me and some did not reflect light well.  Do you think it's because the diamonds are not ideal/super ideal cut?  I don't think it's the color as that is more about how faint yellow it shows, so I just concluded PB diamonds are not cut as well as VCA and don't reflect light as well.  I'd be curious to hear your thoughts.  The VCA diamonds are just blinding and super sparkly as you already know.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I noticed the same thing too on PB.  They looked kind of dark to me and some did not reflect light well.  Do you think it's because the diamonds are not ideal/super ideal cut?  I don't think it's the color as that is more about how faint yellow it shows, so I just concluded PB diamonds are not cut as well as VCA and don't reflect light as well.  I'd be curious to hear your thoughts.  The VCA diamonds are just blinding and super sparkly as you already know.


That’s interesting. I haven’t found that at all. The only thing I’ve noticed is that the PB diamonds are smaller. The rose gold pieces have champagne Diamonds and are edges with white diamonds but my pieces are very sparkly.


----------



## deedeedor

Tiffany butterfly necklace pair with vca butterfly earring 

Makes a perfect set


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you for your replies. I wish I could check them out in person, but nothing near me.
I just got two pieces of VCA and I think my husband will murder me if I purchase these earrings. I may have to wait a bit...
I’m leaning more towards to wg pair now, darn I wish I could check them out in person!
Hopefully one of the stores online will have another sale (20%) and I can snatch one up then.


----------



## Jinsun

allure244 said:


> The diamonds on the PB earrings were not as sparkley as the white diamonds on my frivole





Notorious Pink said:


> That’s interesting. I haven’t found that at all. The only thing I’ve noticed is that the PB diamonds are smaller. The rose gold pieces have champagne Diamonds and are edges with white diamonds but my pieces are very sparkly.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Jinsun said:


> beautiful. I’m really considering getting a pair. How do you like the champagne diamonds. Do they sparkle like white diamonds?





BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I noticed the same thing too on PB.  They looked kind of dark to me and some did not reflect light well.  Do you think it's because the diamonds are not ideal/super ideal cut?  I don't think it's the color as that is more about how faint yellow it shows, so I just concluded PB diamonds are not cut as well as VCA and don't reflect light as well.  I'd be curious to hear your thoughts.  The VCA diamonds are just blinding and super sparkly as you already know.



I find the diamonds on the PB pieces to be sparkly and appear good quality to the naked eye, but as @Notorious Pink mentioned the diamonds are smaller, so certainly have a more subtle effect than the VCA frivole. I will say that though the champagne diamonds are darker and thus don’t reflect white light as strikingly, they do add a 3D effect and thus more depth to the piece in combination with the white diamonds. I’ve actually seen knock off versions of the PB garden segreti collection with all white crystals and the PG pieces don’t look as interesting without the champagne gradient.


----------



## VandaOrchid

deedeedor said:


> Tiffany butterfly necklace pair with vca butterfly earring
> 
> Makes a perfect set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060876




This is beautiful! Can you please tell more about this piece? I couldn’t find it on their website. Are there other items (earrings, bracelet, pendant) with this design?


----------



## tulipfield

In terms of major brands, just VCA, Cartier, and Chanel for me (I also picked up some sterling silver earrings from Hermes recently but I've never tried their finer stuff).  I have a bunch of jewelry from smaller jewelers, and I went to one of those wholesale-type retailers for a pair of larger pearl earrings recently.  Basically if I don't need a particular design I see no reason to go to a name brand.

I also have a lot of pieces handed down by family.


----------



## Cool Breeze

fice16 said:


> For Bvlgari Serpenti lovers
> View attachment 4875932


How has your bracelet held up?  Do you wear it a lot?  Has it stretched out of shape?  TIA


----------



## 880

VandaOrchid said:


> I find the diamonds on the PB pieces to be sparkly and appear good quality to the naked eye, but as @Notorious Pink mentioned the diamonds are smaller, so certainly have a more subtle effect than the VCA frivole. I will say that though the champagne diamonds are darker and thus don’t reflect white light as strikingly, they do add a 3D effect and thus more depth to the piece in combination with the white diamonds. I’ve actually seen knock off versions of the PB garden segreti collection with all white crystals and the PG pieces don’t look as interesting without the champagne gradient.


I don’t have any PB, but I’ve always admired their 3D depth in ohotos posted on the forum here. Last year I was thinking about the VCA lotus ring (I decided in the end not to purchase bc my preference would be to wear the ring open position only) and it was very sparkly to the point where I wished for some depth. . . JMO though. I wish VCA would do a ring in black diamonds, but don’t think it’s their aesthetic. 
@deedeedor, I love your butterflies!

@lisawhit, I love your lalaounis stretch bracelet. Are you stacking them or mixing them with other pieces?

@BigAkoya, @Notorious Pink, I love tennis bracelets on other people, (love the pic of @queen b blue ) but somehow they look weird on me

@fice16, love the serpenti on you. To my untrained eyes, it looks almost Art Deco, yet it’s so modern 

Are there Pascuale BrunI retailers in the US?


----------



## couturequeen

880 said:


> I don’t have any PB, but I’ve always admired their 3D depth in ohotos posted on the forum here. Last year I was thinking about the VCA lotus ring (I decided in the end not to purchase bc my preference would be to wear the ring open position only) and it was very sparkly to the point where I wished for some depth. . . JMO though. I wish VCA would do a ring in black diamonds, but don’t think it’s their aesthetic.
> @deedeedor, I love your butterflies!
> 
> @lisawhit, I love your lalaounis stretch bracelet. Are you stacking them or mixing them with other pieces?
> 
> @BigAkoya, @Notorious Pink, I love tennis bracelets on other people, (love the pic of @queen b blue ) but somehow they look weird on me
> 
> @fice16, love the serpenti on you. To my untrained eyes, it looks almost Art Deco, yet it’s so modern
> 
> Are there Pascuale BrunI retailers in the US?


Mitchell Stores carries them.


----------



## 880

couturequeen said:


> Mitchell Stores carries them.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Canturi lover

@880 OMG I just noticed your new avatar pic!!! Your Verdura cuff is divine. Congratulations on your anniversary


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I don’t have any PB, but I’ve always admired their 3D depth in ohotos posted on the forum here. Last year I was thinking about the VCA lotus ring (I decided in the end not to purchase bc my preference would be to wear the ring open position only) and it was very sparkly to the point where I wished for some depth. . . JMO though. I wish VCA would do a ring in black diamonds, but don’t think it’s their aesthetic.
> @deedeedor, I love your butterflies!
> 
> @lisawhit, I love your lalaounis stretch bracelet. Are you stacking them or mixing them with other pieces?
> 
> @BigAkoya, @Notorious Pink, I love tennis bracelets on other people, (love the pic of @queen b blue ) but somehow they look weird on me
> 
> @fice16, love the serpenti on you. To my untrained eyes, it looks almost Art Deco, yet it’s so modern
> 
> Are there Pascuale BrunI retailers in the US?


Bloomies sells it and NM:  
Pasquale Bruni - Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)
Pasquale Bruni at Neiman Marcus


----------



## 880

]





Canturi lover said:


> @880 OMG I just noticed your new avatar pic!!! Your Verdura cuff is divine. Congratulations on your anniversary


Thank you @Canturi lover! I keep pinching myself bc whoa,  it doesn’t seem like thirty years!  for this gift, DH handled all the details and he did really well!

thank you @BigAkoya and @couturequeen for the info on Pascual Bruni! @BigAkoya, I just scrolled through the Bloomingdales link (I didn’t even know Bloomingdales sold jewelry) and love the organic flowing shapes. Re VCA,  I agree with you that the cosmos ring in your post is beautiful, but less edgy. I can really see you rocking the lotus! it will be amazing! I know you are into sets, but I forgot if you liked the lotus earrings or not?

@BigAkoya! I just saw your post below!  I read and reread so many of your posts re advice on jewelry, life, aesthetics of bracelets, cuffs on the wrists; I am so grateful!  It finally came in! i will edit this post with mod shots later (Bc as it turns out, I take crappy dark cuff action pics) DH chose peridot, amethyst and blue topaz (he wanted the classic stones) but he felt very strongly anti pearl, so there are diamonds on the four corners and backs instead. I sized up. . . Which is embarassing bc I’m 5’2”. . . I’m still working on losing weight, but no one thinks wrists will be affected lol. I still feel kind of sheLL shocked, i mean it wasn’t a surprise, but the reality of it Actually arriving is a totally different thing. . ..will stop babbling now! This is a lifetime fantasy kind of event for me!
hugs 
P.S. I tend to like to wear my jewelry very loose with lots of movement — most of TPF would deem this unacceptably loose, but it’s my style and also the look that DH likes too...


----------



## BigAkoya

Canturi lover said:


> @880 OMG I just noticed your new avatar pic!!! Your Verdura cuff is divine. Congratulations on your anniversary


@880  OMG... it finally came in!  Mod shots please!  Did you have to size down for a custom order?  How did it turn out?  We talked about how chunky they were for our small wrists when we tried them on.  Please share... what stones did you choose?  I love Verdura cuffs.  21st Century Wonder Woman!  I bet it looks stunning on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I don’t have any PB, but I’ve always admired their 3D depth in ohotos posted on the forum here. Last year I was thinking about the VCA lotus ring (I decided in the end not to purchase bc my preference would be to wear the ring open position only) and it was very sparkly to the point where I wished for some depth. . . JMO though. I wish VCA would do a ring in black diamonds, but don’t think it’s their aesthetic.


I think we like the same bold stuff.  I just got the Lotus Ring (well, I ordered it... so I really don't have it yet).
I plan to wear it open only, and it's very blingy and has depth!  Give it another try... I think it will really suit you.

If you like black, the next BTF ring I am looking at is the Cosmos with black oynx.  I was not able to try one yet, but I think it will be striking.  The downside though is it's in WG, and I recall you are a YG person.  If you like it, you can probably SO one. Here it is, but my vote goes for Lotus.  I think it rocks more than Cosmos which is more feminine (rounded petals).
VCARO55000 - Cosmos Between the Finger™ ring - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## fice16

Cool Breeze said:


> How has your bracelet held up?  Do you wear it a lot?  Has it stretched out of shape?  TIA



Hi Cool Breeze, I have not been wearing my Bvlgari Serpenti bracelet since COVID-19 pandemic started.  
I think I must have worn it around 20-30 times.  It has been holding up very well, maintain its shape & shine.  
Note - I have not been stacking it with other bracelets, and I only wear it by itself. 
Hope It helps.


----------



## Cool Breeze

fice16 said:


> Hi Cool Breeze, I have not been wearing my Bvlgari Serpenti bracelet since COVID-19 pandemic started.
> I think I must have worn it around 20-30 times.  It has been holding up very well, maintain its shape & shine.
> Note - I have not been stacking it with other bracelets, and I only wear it by itself.
> Hope It helps.


Thank you so much for the feedback.  I love the design and the bling but I’m a beach bum so I don’t have many occasions to wear such a standout piece (at least that’s what I’m telling myself).  Take care.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you @Canturi lover! I keep pinching myself bc whoa,  it doesn’t seem like thirty years!  for this gift, DH handled all the details and he did really well!
> 
> thank you @BigAkoya and @couturequeen for the info on Pascual Bruni! @BigAkoya, I just scrolled through the Bloomingdales link (I didn’t even know Bloomingdales sold jewelry) and love the organic flowing shapes. Re VCA,  I agree with you that the cosmos ring in your post is beautiful, but less edgy. I can really see you rocking the lotus! it will be amazing! I know you are into sets, but I forgot if you liked the lotus earrings or not?
> 
> @BigAkoya! I just saw your post below!  I read and reread so many of your posts re advice on jewelry, life, aesthetics of bracelets, cuffs on the wrists; I am so grateful!  It finally came in! i will edit this post with mod shots later (Bc as it turns out, I take crappy dark cuff action pics) DH chose peridot, amethyst and blue topaz (he wanted the classic stones) but he felt very strongly anti pearl, so there are diamonds on the four corners and backs instead. I sized up. . . Which is embarassing bc I’m 5’2”. . . I’m still working on losing weight, but no one thinks wrists will be affected lol. I still feel kind of sheLL shocked, i mean it wasn’t a surprise, but the reality of it Actually arriving is a totally different thing. . ..will stop babbling now! This is a lifetime fantasy kind of event for me!
> hugs
> P.S. I tend to like to wear my jewelry very loose with lots of movement — most of TPF would deem this unacceptably loose, but it’s my style and also the look that DH likes too...
> View attachment 5073488
> View attachment 5073528
> View attachment 5073489


I love it! It looks great on you!  You may recall I was going to get the white Cocholong cuff (the one with the aquamarine in the center of the cross), but it was so thick looking on me.  I recall you said you also tried on that cuff, and it was also thick looking on you as well.  I think our wrists are too small for the cuff. But this bracelet you choose instead.. it's perfect!  Bold and so striking!  Fits you beautifully.  It's such a gorgeous piece!

I am so happy for you!  Congratulations on your bracelet and happy anniversary!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I love it! It looks great on you!  You may recall I was going to get the white Cocholong cuff (the one with the aquamarine in the center of the cross), but it was so thick looking on me.  I recall you said you also tried on that cuff, and it was also thick looking on you as well.  I think our wrists are too small for the cuff. But this bracelet you choose instead.. it's perfect!  Bold and so striking!  Fits you beautifully.  It's such a gorgeous piece!
> 
> I am so happy for you!  Congratulations on your bracelet and happy anniversary!


thank you so much! Yes, I remember the concholong ! I loved the black one! You are the best! Hugs


----------



## couturequeen

880 said:


> Thank you @Canturi lover! I keep pinching myself bc whoa,  it doesn’t seem like thirty years!  for this gift, DH handled all the details and he did really well!
> 
> thank you @BigAkoya and @couturequeen for the info on Pascual Bruni! @BigAkoya, I just scrolled through the Bloomingdales link (I didn’t even know Bloomingdales sold jewelry) and love the organic flowing shapes. Re VCA,  I agree with you that the cosmos ring in your post is beautiful, but less edgy. I can really see you rocking the lotus! it will be amazing! I know you are into sets, but I forgot if you liked the lotus earrings or not?
> 
> @BigAkoya! I just saw your post below!  I read and reread so many of your posts re advice on jewelry, life, aesthetics of bracelets, cuffs on the wrists; I am so grateful!  It finally came in! i will edit this post with mod shots later (Bc as it turns out, I take crappy dark cuff action pics) DH chose peridot, amethyst and blue topaz (he wanted the classic stones) but he felt very strongly anti pearl, so there are diamonds on the four corners and backs instead. I sized up. . . Which is embarassing bc I’m 5’2”. . . I’m still working on losing weight, but no one thinks wrists will be affected lol. I still feel kind of sheLL shocked, i mean it wasn’t a surprise, but the reality of it Actually arriving is a totally different thing. . ..will stop babbling now! This is a lifetime fantasy kind of event for me!
> hugs
> P.S. I tend to like to wear my jewelry very loose with lots of movement — most of TPF would deem this unacceptably loose, but it’s my style and also the look that DH likes too...
> View attachment 5073488
> View attachment 5073528
> View attachment 5073489


Such a gorgeous piece. Thanks for sharing these detail shots.


----------



## 880

Thank you so much for your kind words @couturequeen, @Canturi lover, @nightbefore,  and @skyqueen !  Hugs

@Notorious Pink, I’ve never been to Mitchell’s and being in one store location with Bulgari, Van Cleef and Pascuale Bruni sounds AMAZING! Wow! Actually I’ve never been to London’s either! Will have to rectify that someday!  

although now that I think about it, couldn’t the Bulgari serpenti be considered bulgari’s take on a tennis bracelet?


----------



## Canturi lover

I keep coming back to look at this fabulous cuff @880. It is amazing and looks wonderful on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> @BigAkoya, @Notorious Pink, I love tennis bracelets on other people, (love the pic of @queen b blue ) but somehow they look weird on me
> 
> Are there Pascuale BrunI retailers in the US?



I don’t like tennis bracelets on me either. 

yes, sweetie, I bought the PB pieces out here. I got mine at Mitchell’s but London also sells them. I think they have a city outpost but take a daytrip to Manhasset if you have the time and it’s nice out. The best part is the Van Cleef section is attached directly to the main room with just an open doorway between them (No door) and Bulgari is on the other side of the main room so you are about 20 steps between all three.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Thank you @Canturi lover! I keep pinching myself bc whoa,  it doesn’t seem like thirty years!  for this gift, DH handled all the details and he did really well!
> 
> thank you @BigAkoya and @couturequeen for the info on Pascual Bruni! @BigAkoya, I just scrolled through the Bloomingdales link (I didn’t even know Bloomingdales sold jewelry) and love the organic flowing shapes. Re VCA,  I agree with you that the cosmos ring in your post is beautiful, but less edgy. I can really see you rocking the lotus! it will be amazing! I know you are into sets, but I forgot if you liked the lotus earrings or not?
> 
> @BigAkoya! I just saw your post below!  I read and reread so many of your posts re advice on jewelry, life, aesthetics of bracelets, cuffs on the wrists; I am so grateful!  It finally came in! i will edit this post with mod shots later (Bc as it turns out, I take crappy dark cuff action pics) DH chose peridot, amethyst and blue topaz (he wanted the classic stones) but he felt very strongly anti pearl, so there are diamonds on the four corners and backs instead. I sized up. . . Which is embarassing bc I’m 5’2”. . . I’m still working on losing weight, but no one thinks wrists will be affected lol. I still feel kind of sheLL shocked, i mean it wasn’t a surprise, but the reality of it Actually arriving is a totally different thing. . ..will stop babbling now! This is a lifetime fantasy kind of event for me!
> hugs
> P.S. I tend to like to wear my jewelry very loose with lots of movement — most of TPF would deem this unacceptably loose, but it’s my style and also the look that DH likes too...
> View attachment 5073488
> View attachment 5073528
> View attachment 5073489


Absolutely stunning and unique...wear in good health and happy aniversary!


----------



## Cool Breeze

fice16 said:


> Hi Cool Breeze, I have not been wearing my Bvlgari Serpenti bracelet since COVID-19 pandemic started.
> I think I must have worn it around 20-30 times.  It has been holding up very well, maintain its shape & shine.
> Note - I have not been stacking it with other bracelets, and I only wear it by itself.
> Hope It helps.


My final questions, is yours loose or does it stay put?  If it’s loose, does it turn under?  Thanks for all your help and guidance.


----------



## fice16

Hi 


Cool Breeze said:


> My final questions, is yours loose or does it stay put?  If it’s loose, does it turn under?  Thanks for all your help and guidance.



Hi, my bracelet is quite loose and it can move around a bit.  
The bracelet maintains its shape and doesn't turn under at all.
It is flexible enough to be put on, and at the same time, its shape holds during wearing.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Cool Breeze

fice16 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hi, my bracelet is quite loose and it can move around a bit.
> The bracelet maintains its shape and doesn't turn under at all.
> It is flexible enough to be put on, and at the same time, its shape holds during wearing.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thank you for your kind and informative reply. Take care.


----------



## Classy Collector

Hi, I tried starting a thread but can’t find the button. I’ve been in the Hermes thread a lot but now looking at VCA 

Anyways, my husband said he wants to gift me a necklace and I can choose one: a Diamond solitaire pendant necklace, or a VCA alhambra  rose gold pendant necklace.

I don’t have Diamond necklace now but I do have Diamond earring studs (don’t know exact specs but they’re excellent cut, colorless, etc.). The VCA necklace looks sooo beautiful, I’m torn between the two.

If you were me, which one would you get first for fine jewelry collection?

thanks in advance!


----------



## nightbefore

@880 wow that cuff is stunning! tbh, if I would consider only the wrist shot I would say it is a bit overwhelming for my taste but when I see your full mod shot, it is just perfect. You are definitely an enabler. Truly unique statement piece. Congrats and wear it in good health


----------



## 880

@Classy Collector, it sounds like you adore the VCA but think you should get the Diamond bc it matches your studs. If that’s the case, I vote VCA. Life is too short not to wear what you love.  have you tried both items on? Sometimes it will shape your decision to try on specific diamonds versus the VCA.  I would love to see pics.

 Part of this forum loves VCA; part love gemstones; and the rest adore synthetic, base metal or man made fashion jewelry (I’m equal opportunity all of the above) plus, I don’t mind mixing metal or real and synthetic. (I don’t know if your studs are rose gold to match the VCA). So, any choice that you will wear happily will be a great choice.  

I was surprised there aren’t threads addressing your query, but perhaps I wasn’t using the right key words. . . Perhaps the closest might be ones comparing whether to buy VCA pendant versus Tiffany DBTY? Or start of a luxury jewelry collection or first luxury jewelry necklace? The other thing to consider is that TPFers who start with a VCA pendant, tend to want more than one. . . Not sure if that means, perhaps get the Diamond first or not. 






						Best pieces to start a luxury jewelery collection with?
					

Hi all,   What are your dream luxury/designer pieces you'd go for to start a jewellery collection with if you were a newbie?  I've always loved jewellery but only recently getting into fine jewellery. Want to start building a tasteful collection through my 30s and beyond. Most of my collection...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




This thread starts by discussing branded necklaces, but it has many opinions on unbranded Diamond station necklaces and Diamond solitaire necklaces 






						Help! My first luxury jewelry item! Cartier/Tiffany/VCA??
					

Hi all! New member here :smile:  I would like to buy myself a birthday/graduation gift soon and with that, starting my (luxury) jewelry collection. I don't have any jewelries yet (only some Swarovski that I wouldn't wear anymore + a watch) and for the first item, I would like to buy something...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






nightbefore said:


> @880 wow that cuff is stunning! tbh, if I would consider only the wrist shot I would say it is a bit overwhelming for my taste but when I see your full mod shot, it is just perfect. You are definitely an enabler. Truly unique statement piece. Congrats and wear it in good health


@nightbefore, thanks so much!  I was overwhelmed too !  DH was also surprised along the lines of what you were saying. I’ve thought about the scale issue a lot bc my grandmother was short and wore big pieces naturally, and I wondered for years how she did it.  I’m a short 5’2” but bigger boned and heavier. I weigh literally 40 pounds more than the average 5’2 TPFer on the weight loss thread, and I am at least 2 sizes larger. (I am a  38/40F -42It RTW/6-8 US whereas they are a size 0-2). I think that’s also why many small boned, short TPFers have posted that the VCA magic 6 motif is overwhelming and oversized. On me, the magic 6 is normal everyday, and the vintage size of any length barely registers at all.  Oddly, I’ve also worn the six motif, this cuff, and my Verdura Belperron corne earrings and not looked like a Christmas tree (my hair hides most of two pieces and my jacket hides the other) I also think that when I wear it with shorts or jeans and my Birkenstock’s, it just reads as a fashion jewelry and it’s acceptable for fashion jewelry to be bigger  

Apologies all for hogging the thread and and thanks again all for your support! MyIRL  friends don’t care about bags, RTW or jewelry, so I appreciate TPF a lot


----------



## Classy Collector

880 said:


> Best pieces to start a luxury jewelery collection with?
> 
> 
> Hi all,   What are your dream luxury/designer pieces you'd go for to start a jewellery collection with if you were a newbie?  I've always loved jewellery but only recently getting into fine jewellery. Want to start building a tasteful collection through my 30s and beyond. Most of my collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> This thread starts by discussing branded necklaces, but it has many opinions on unbranded Diamond station necklaces and Diamond solitaire necklaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! My first luxury jewelry item! Cartier/Tiffany/VCA??
> 
> 
> Hi all! New member here :smile:  I would like to buy myself a birthday/graduation gift soon and with that, starting my (luxury) jewelry collection. I don't have any jewelries yet (only some Swarovski that I wouldn't wear anymore + a watch) and for the first item, I would like to buy something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks @880. Good to see many familiar names from Hermes section.

My Diamond stud earrings are set in platinum prongs, but you could barely see the prongs.

Many people said to me a Diamond stud necklace is a must-have in fine jewelry collection. However, when I tried Diamond necklace+earring combo it looked “matchy matchy” around my face. Is it really a must-have?

I haven’t tried on VCA necklace yet but I looked at photos similar to my appearance and they look amazing. I’m open to growing VCA pieces, or should I stop now before falling down the rabbit hole like Hermès?


----------



## nightbefore

@880 I think this bracelet would look perfect with a (fitted & clean)black dress (either mini or maxi length) and earrings you mentioned but also with some darker jeans and knitted white/beige top or a white shirt. I bet it would also look perfect with more flowy white summer dress (goddes vibes)  can’t wait to see more modshots! Personally I am more into necklaces amd earrings both in large or small sizes (I really love the 6 motif but also 16 motifs sweet)  For some reason I always feel bracelets when I wear one (even the sm love), same goes for rings. I am always playing with them and taking them off. Although I really want to add some bracelets and rings to my collection I am afraid they will never get enough wear and I will eventually lose them with putting on and off


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I design and have all my jewelry custom made. I have done this since I was a teenager and am now in my 50’s. I have a couple of diamonds that have been redesigned and remounted several times. I used to like yellow gold but now I usually prefer platinum. I am currently awaiting the resetting of another diamond, a 1.8 carat diamond plus a halo in a triple width micro pavé band in white gold.


----------



## Notorious Pink

just a little update on my PB pieces. I have a tendency to always grab the jewelry that really makes me feel the most special, and for the longest time that’s been VCA, but the Bruni pieces have been holding their own. They’re not sitting getting unworn, and though I don’t really grab the earrings for day, they are really elegant with all my flowery Zimmermann dresses for evening. 




I love how the ring complements the perlee clover. I do plan to add the PG pave frivole ring eventually but this was a significantly less expensive piece to hold me over til then, and i might still keep and use it (I have an idea....)


----------



## Notorious Pink

@880 did I miss detailed pics of that STUNNING cuff??? Must see more!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> @880 did I miss detailed pics of that STUNNING cuff??? Must see more!


Thanks, @Notorious Pink and @nightbefore! I posted some pics above, but will post more later! @nightbefore, i love your suggestions, thanks!
Love your pics above, @Notorious Pink ! Gotta run for now! Hugs


----------



## Cool Breeze

Notorious Pink said:


> just a little update on my PB pieces. I have a tendency to always grab the jewelry that really makes me feel the most special, and for the longest time that’s been VCA, but the Bruni pieces have been holding their own. They’re not sitting getting unworn, and though I don’t really grab the earrings for day, they are really elegant with all my flowery Zimmermann dresses for evening.
> 
> View attachment 5077978
> 
> 
> I love how the ring complements the perlee clover. I do plan to add the PG pave frivole ring eventually but this was a significantly less expensive piece to hold me over til then, and i might still keep and use it (I have an idea....)
> View attachment 5077979


You and the jewelry are gorgeous!


----------



## missie1

jyyanks said:


> Just posting the Pasquale Bruni bracelet I picked up thanks to @Notorious Pink!!!  Perfect compliment to my new VCA pieces (thanks @HADASSA for the SA recommendation)- the PQ bracelet is not as substantial as the VCA but the price addresses that. I love it as I needed something that would be ‘complementary’ as opposed to ‘competitive’ and it fits the bill! I took a few pictures in different light so you can see the colors. I’m definitely adding more PQ pieces to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4981929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981931


Absolutely love this


----------



## Gracilan

880 said:


> ]
> Thank you @Canturi lover! I keep pinching myself bc whoa,  it doesn’t seem like thirty years!  for this gift, DH handled all the details and he did really well!
> 
> thank you @BigAkoya and @couturequeen for the info on Pascual Bruni! @BigAkoya, I just scrolled through the Bloomingdales link (I didn’t even know Bloomingdales sold jewelry) and love the organic flowing shapes. Re VCA,  I agree with you that the cosmos ring in your post is beautiful, but less edgy. I can really see you rocking the lotus! it will be amazing! I know you are into sets, but I forgot if you liked the lotus earrings or not?
> 
> @BigAkoya! I just saw your post below!  I read and reread so many of your posts re advice on jewelry, life, aesthetics of bracelets, cuffs on the wrists; I am so grateful!  It finally came in! i will edit this post with mod shots later (Bc as it turns out, I take crappy dark cuff action pics) DH chose peridot, amethyst and blue topaz (he wanted the classic stones) but he felt very strongly anti pearl, so there are diamonds on the four corners and backs instead. I sized up. . . Which is embarassing bc I’m 5’2”. . . I’m still working on losing weight, but no one thinks wrists will be affected lol. I still feel kind of sheLL shocked, i mean it wasn’t a surprise, but the reality of it Actually arriving is a totally different thing. . ..will stop babbling now! This is a lifetime fantasy kind of event for me!
> hugs
> P.S. I tend to like to wear my jewelry very loose with lots of movement — most of TPF would deem this unacceptably loose, but it’s my style and also the look that DH likes too...
> View attachment 5073488
> View attachment 5073528
> View attachment 5076067
> View attachment 5076108
> View attachment 5077776



Happy Anniversary! Beautiful cuff, looks wonderful on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Thanks, @Notorious Pink and @nightbefore! I posted some pics above, but will post more later! @nightbefore, i love your suggestions, thanks!
> Love your pics above, @Notorious Pink ! Gotta run for now! Hugs


Found them!!! OMG ITS SOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cool Breeze said:


> You and the jewelry are gorgeous!


awww thank you!!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

hi ladies, what do y'all think of the bvlgari diva's dream necklaces?
looking at these two -- 








						DIVAS’ DREAM Rose gold Necklace 356452 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Divas’Dream Necklace 356452 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com
				











						DIVAS’ DREAM Rose gold Necklace 350062 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Divas’Dream Necklace 350062 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com


----------



## Cool Breeze

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> hi ladies, what do y'all think of the bvlgari diva's dream necklaces?
> looking at these two --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIVAS’ DREAM Rose gold Necklace 356452 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Divas’Dream Necklace 356452 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIVAS’ DREAM Rose gold Necklace 350062 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Divas’Dream Necklace 350062 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com


I think they are both beautiful!


----------



## Jinsun

I know the divas dream are popular in S. Korea. Seen them in a few dramas. It’s usually the earrings that are spotted on the celebrities.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Cool Breeze said:


> I think they are both beautiful!


i love both, but i’m not sure which i prefer. the second is a lot simpler and i’d probably wear it a lot more often, but i love the diamond details of the first one!


----------



## allure244

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i love both, but i’m not sure which i prefer. the second is a lot simpler and i’d probably wear it a lot more often, but i love the diamond details of the first one!



I had similar thoughts to u as I was debating which necklace to get. Should I go for a simpler, more everyday piece or one with more bling that looks more dressy? I decided to go for the one with more diamonds as I have a vca MOP butterfly pendant which fulfills the need for a more casual MOP piece for me. Plus I loved the diamond details too. I had a hard time deciding though as I felt like the more simple necklace did  match my diva earrings better and I could wear it more often. I don’t think U could go wrong with either though and I agree that both are beautiful choices.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

allure244 said:


> I had similar thoughts to u as I was debating which necklace to get. Should I go for a simpler, more everyday piece or one with more bling that looks more dressy? I decided to go for the one with more diamonds as I have a vca MOP butterfly pendant which fulfills the need for a more casual MOP piece for me. Plus I loved the diamond details too. I had a hard time deciding though as I felt like the more simple necklace did  match my diva earrings better and I could wear it more often. I don’t think U could go wrong with either though and I agree that both are beautiful choices.
> 
> View attachment 5084138


thank you for your input!! it’s just extra hard since unfortunately i don’t live near a bulgari boutique.


----------



## couturequeen

Thanks to this thread I found a great complement for my CDC. Roberto Coin is thinner, more angular and streamlined than VCA. Plus, I was able to special order a smaller size. Lays flush with a nice sparkle.

I may still get a perlee clover, but will look at another metal. I’m going to slowly build out stack options since there’s such a nice variety!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Honestly, besides Cartier, VCA and a few Hermès jewels, I just go with nice jewelry from downtown Los Angeles jewelers. When you custom make with them get GIA certificates or if it’s small diamonds get VVS and D/E or F colors and I am good to go!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

I am not sure where to post this, but I thought this thread made the most sense as some of you here love Bulgari, Cartier, Verdura, etc...

I just finished this book, Beautiful Creatures, which is part of a special jewelry exhibition opening June 12 at the NYC American Museum of Natural History's Gem and Jewelry Hall.
* Beautiful Creatures: Jewelry Inspired by the Animal Kingdom (ELECTA): Fasel, Marion: 9780847868407: Amazon.com: Books *

For me, I never had an interest in "animal" jewelry, but after reading this book, I think I am beginning to love the Cartier Panthere.

Here are some iconic pieces from the book I wanted to share as I thought some of you ladies might enjoy this for inspiration.


----------



## cayman718

Bumping this thread.  Celebrated my 10 year with DH with a Winston Cluster pendant to go with the ring. I love matchy matchy!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cayman718 said:


> Bumping this thread.  Celebrated my 10 year with DH with a Winston Cluster pendant to go with the ring. I love matchy matchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114639


Congratulations!  What a beautiful set!  The color and sparkle is amazing!


----------



## KristinS

I love Chaumet and their different lines, I just wish there was a store here in the US.


----------



## cayman718

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  What a beautiful set!  The color and sparkle is amazing!


Thank you, you are so kind !  The sparkle is incredible, I’m in love.


----------



## BigAkoya

cayman718 said:


> Bumping this thread.  Celebrated my 10 year with DH with a Winston Cluster pendant to go with the ring. I love matchy matchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114639


You're so matchy matchy, and it looks beautiful on you!  Love it!    
Happy Anniversary!  Beautiful set.


----------



## cayman718

BigAkoya said:


> You're so matchy matchy, and it looks beautiful on you!  Love it!
> Happy Anniversary!  Beautiful set.


Thank you so much, you are so sweet


----------



## glamourbag

kstropp said:


> I love Chaumet and their different lines, I just wish there was a store here in the US.


I was just there today. We have a store here in Toronto (basically mini store within store). Their rose gold is beautiful. Its a nice shade. I like the Bee My Love collection but if you think the new sweet perlee (which I also saw today) is thin, then you would find the Bee My Love bangles super skinny! The Lien Seduction is pretty too in the pave design, however, I would say the Insolence line is the prettiest as it is very feminine and different from a lot of other designs currently on the market.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

glamourbag said:


> I was just there today. We have a store here in Toronto (basically mini store within store). Their rose gold is beautiful. Its a nice shade. I like the Bee My Love collection but if you think the new sweet perlee (which I also saw today) is thin, then you would find the Bee My Love bangles super skinny! The Lien Seduction is pretty too in the pave design, however, I would say the Insolence line is the prettiest as it is very feminine and different from a lot of other designs currently on the market.


i’ve been considering the chaumet liens seduction/evidence bracelet or one of the josephine necklaces, but same problem as op — can’t try them on. do you have any pics from your visit? would love to hear your thoughts on those pieces if you took a look at them


----------



## glamourbag

I tried the more basic Liens Seduction (the knot has diamonds) and the full pave Liens Seduction (they did not have the version with the one side (ribbon)  pave as it was out of stock). I think the price points are fairly competitive and if you like rose gold it is worth a try as I find their RG very rich, if that makes sense. I was surprised by the Liens (looks like an "X") actually because it was of no interest to me prior to seeing it but irl it offers a lot of sparkle at a very good price. I tired the Bee My Love and I would not do the basic one without any diamonds for two reasons: Bee My Love is very skinny (too thin) and while its reflective in the way it is cut, its bound to be scratched all over. The alternating pave was ok. The best of the three styles of the Bee My Love was the full pave version (the underside is not pave though) where the top half of the honeycomb is covered with diamonds. The Insolence design is stunning and very feminine as would be expected it being a bow made with RG and WG and diamonds. Over all, I think I if I went with a Chaumet piece I would either do the full pave Liens Seduction or the full pave Bee My Love. I also managed to try the thin VCA sweet Perlee and I actually like it - BUT - _it has to be with the Perle D'or._ And it certainly is a stacking piece and I do not see it suitable to be worn alone (in my opinion anyway). Hope this helps. Again, it is all one's personal perspective and I'd be interested to hear any else's opinion too. Chaumet is certainly a feminine brand.


----------



## KristinS

glamourbag said:


> I tried the more basic Liens Seduction (the knot has diamonds) and the full pave Liens Seduction (they did not have the version with the one side (ribbon)  pave as it was out of stock). I think the price points are fairly competitive and if you like rose gold it is worth a try as I find their RG very rich, if that makes sense. I was surprised by the Liens (looks like an "X") actually because it was of no interest to me prior to seeing it but irl it offers a lot of sparkle at a very good price. I tired the Bee My Love and I would not do the basic one without any diamonds for two reasons: Bee My Love is very skinny (too thin) and while its reflective in the way it is cut, its bound to be scratched all over. The alternating pave was ok. The best of the three styles of the Bee My Love was the full pave version (the underside is not pave though) where the top half of the honeycomb is covered with diamonds. The Insolence design is stunning and very feminine as would be expected it being a bow made with RG and WG and diamonds. Over all, I think I if I went with a Chaumet piece I would either do the full pave Liens Seduction or the full pave Bee My Love. I also managed to try the thin VCA sweet Perlee and I actually like it - BUT - _it has to be with the Perle D'or._ And it certainly is a stacking piece and I do not see it suitable to be worn alone (in my opinion anyway). Hope this helps. Again, it is all one's personal perspective and I'd be interested to hear any else's opinion too. Chaumet is certainly a feminine brand.


This is the first time Ive gotten a good view into the Chaumet collection. Thank you ! I agree with you, I love the Liens full pave … although all pieces do look STUNNING ON YOU!


----------



## glamourbag

kstropp said:


> This is the first time Ive gotten a good view into the Chaumet collection. Thank you ! I agree with you, I love the Liens full pave … although all pieces do look STUNNING ON YOU!


Thank you. I am currently trying to branch into some lesser known brands. If nothing else it is fun. VCA will always be my favourite though.


----------



## KristinS

glamourbag said:


> Thank you. I am currently trying to branch into some lesser known brands. If nothing else it is fun. VCA will always be my favourite though.


Ditto


----------



## HADASSA

kstropp said:


> I love Chaumet and their different lines, I just wish there was a store here in the US.


I dealt with a lovely SA at CHAUMET HARRODS (Knightsbridge location) and will ship to the US. Willing to share her info if you wish.


----------



## kat99

glamourbag said:


> I tried the more basic Liens Seduction (the knot has diamonds) and the full pave Liens Seduction (they did not have the version with the one side (ribbon)  pave as it was out of stock). I think the price points are fairly competitive and if you like rose gold it is worth a try as I find their RG very rich, if that makes sense. I was surprised by the Liens (looks like an "X") actually because it was of no interest to me prior to seeing it but irl it offers a lot of sparkle at a very good price. I tired the Bee My Love and I would not do the basic one without any diamonds for two reasons: Bee My Love is very skinny (too thin) and while its reflective in the way it is cut, its bound to be scratched all over. The alternating pave was ok. The best of the three styles of the Bee My Love was the full pave version (the underside is not pave though) where the top half of the honeycomb is covered with diamonds. The Insolence design is stunning and very feminine as would be expected it being a bow made with RG and WG and diamonds. Over all, I think I if I went with a Chaumet piece I would either do the full pave Liens Seduction or the full pave Bee My Love. I also managed to try the thin VCA sweet Perlee and I actually like it - BUT - _it has to be with the Perle D'or._ And it certainly is a stacking piece and I do not see it suitable to be worn alone (in my opinion anyway). Hope this helps. Again, it is all one's personal perspective and I'd be interested to hear any else's opinion too. Chaumet is certainly a feminine brand.



Holy moly I love the full pave Bee on you. THANK YOU for sharing these photos!


----------



## glamourbag

kat99 said:


> Holy moly I love the full pave Bee on you. THANK YOU for sharing these photos!


That one is pretty. My only hesitancy is I wish it was a tiny bit thicker but that is just personal preference. 

I wonder why there are no/so few places which carry Chaumet in the US.... I did ask and Birks (a luxury jewellery boutique in Toronto - actually its a store across Canada) will ship to the USA if anyone was interested. With our currency it might be advantageous for those outside Canada to consider.


----------



## Tasha1

my 2 cents

I love Royal Asscher, their diamond cut, but their pieces are not Jewellery as Chaumet, Cartier, VCA, it is all about their diamonds.


----------



## sosauce

kat99 said:


> Holy moly I love the full pave Bee on you. THANK YOU for sharing these photos!


They used to have a Chaumet store in Manhattan. But then the company was convicted of fraud and went bankrupt in 1987. I read they tried to re-enter America in the 90s but weren’t successful. I’m sure that plays a major part in why Chaumet still hasn’t returned to states.


----------



## 880

glamourbag said:


> I tried the more basic Liens Seduction (the knot has diamonds) and the full pave Liens Seduction (they did not have the version with the one side (ribbon)  pave as it was out of stock). I think the price points are fairly competitive and if you like rose gold it is worth a try as I find their RG very rich, if that makes sense. I was surprised by the Liens (looks like an "X") actually because it was of no interest to me prior to seeing it but irl it offers a lot of sparkle at a very good price. I tired the Bee My Love and I would not do the basic one without any diamonds for two reasons: Bee My Love is very skinny (too thin) and while its reflective in the way it is cut, its bound to be scratched all over. The alternating pave was ok. The best of the three styles of the Bee My Love was the full pave version (the underside is not pave though) where the top half of the honeycomb is covered with diamonds. The Insolence design is stunning and very feminine as would be expected it being a bow made with RG and WG and diamonds. Over all, I think I if I went with a Chaumet piece I would either do the full pave Liens Seduction or the full pave Bee My Love. I also managed to try the thin VCA sweet Perlee and I actually like it - BUT - _it has to be with the Perle D'or._ And it certainly is a stacking piece and I do not see it suitable to be worn alone (in my opinion anyway). Hope this helps. Again, it is all one's personal perspective and I'd be interested to hear any else's opinion too. Chaumet is certainly a feminine brand.


Thank you so much for posting your written description and the gorgeous pics. Both were super helpful! I love your taste and the pieces you chose adorn your wrist beautifully!


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> Thank you so much for posting your written description and the gorgeous pics. Both were super helpful! I love your taste and the pieces you chose adorn your wrist beautifully!


That is so sweet of you to say! I am glad it helped. Contributing to the wealth of information on here is a privilege. XX


----------



## EpiFanatic

*

*

@glamourbag The one on the bottom of the pic is gorgeous!!  Do they have that in white gold?  Yes, you're right. Quite feminine, yet still clean looking.  And of course, that WG perlee clover looks absolutely amazing on you.


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> @glamourbag The one on the bottom of the pic is gorgeous!!  Do they have that in white gold?  Yes, you're right. Quite feminine, yet still clean looking.  And of course, that WG perlee clover looks absolutely amazing on you.


Thank you!!! You are too kind! They did not have the Liens Seduction in WG in  stock at the time, but I do believe it is to come back into stock soon. I know the rose gold was approx $44,000 Canadian and I believe the WG is $47,000 but with the exchange rate it would be a lot cheaper for you to buy from Canada if you are based in the US. https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/chaumet-liens-seduction-white-gold-diamond-pave-bracelet-083223 It also comes in two other versions as well: https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/chaumet-liens-seduction-white-gold-diamond-half-pave-bracelet-083228 and https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/chaumet-liens-seduction-white-gold-diamond-bracelet-083226
The website shows the online store may not have them currently but if you call the Toronto store they could check in house stock.

I do have to admit as beautiful as it is, for that price  range, I would prefer another Clover or even the BTF Cosmos ring.


----------



## EpiFanatic

glamourbag said:


> Thank you!!! You are too kind! They did not have the Liens Seduction in WG in  stock at the time, but I do believe it is to come back into stock soon. I know the rose gold was approx $44,000 Canadian and I believe the WG is $47,000 but with the exchange rate it would be a lot cheaper for you to buy from Canada if you are based in the US. https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/chaumet-liens-seduction-white-gold-diamond-pave-bracelet-083223 It also comes in two other versions as well: https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/chaumet-liens-seduction-white-gold-diamond-half-pave-bracelet-083228 and https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/chaumet-liens-seduction-white-gold-diamond-bracelet-083226
> The website shows the online store may not have them currently but if you call the Toronto store they could check in house stock.
> 
> I do have to admit as beautiful as it is, for that price  range, I would prefer another Clover or even the BTF Cosmos ring.


Wow, you're right.  That is pricey.  And yeah, for that cost, I would get the perlee clover.  Interesting it's priced so high.  You would think they would reduce it to try to grab some rev share.  It's a nice design.


----------



## BigAkoya

Tried on some Graff pieces. Here is the large three butterfly ring and the large Tilda’s Bow ring. The SA was kind enough to offer her hands for mod shots.  I was hoping I would love Tilda’s Bow to be honest.  

@glamourbag FYI as you were interested in Tilda’s Bow as well. This large size ring is not on the Graff website.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Tried on some Graff pieces. Here is the large three butterfly ring and the large Tilda’s Bow ring. The SA was kind enough to offer her hands for mod shots.
> 
> @glamourbag FYI as you were interested in Tilda’s Bow as well. This large size ring is not on the Graff website.


EEEEEKKK Oh my goodnessI You are a gem! Thank you SO much for posting these! Yes, I am on the other side of the country from our only store so seeing them in person will be hard but I am so interested to try these. What did you think of them? I'm open to honest opinions!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> EEEEEKKK Oh my goodnessI You are a gem! Thank you SO much for posting these! Yes, I am on the other side of the country from our only store so seeing them in person will be hard but I am so interested to try these. What did you think of them? I'm open to honest opinions!


I thought I would love Tilda’s Bow from the online photos.  I was hoping to get a bow ring in WG as the Neoud ring has YG which is a no for me.  

Overall, the collection is very pretty and very feminine.  To me, it is dainty, and I wanted something bolder, so I didn’t love it as I thought I would.  If you like dainty, this is it!  The design is very three dimensional which I love.  There are matching earrings too!  This large bow ring is nice, but I think mentally, I was thinking like jumbo size, as the Noeud ring is.  

The design is very well done, and if you decide to get multiple pieces, I like how the pieces complement and are not exact matches.  The earrings looked gorgeous.  

I like the three butterfly ring too.  This is the large one.  There are also matching earrings.  On this collection, I felt it looked almost like flowers and not butterflies, and I have enough flower rings for now.  I’m still thinking about the large Tilda’s Bow ring.  It’s just not a “big” as I hoped for.  I think it’s because the center of the bow is small, unlike Neoud which is just big all over.  I hope that made sense.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I thought I would love Tilda’s Bow from the online photos.  I was hoping to get a bow ring in WG as the Neoud ring has YG which is a no for me.
> 
> Overall, the collection is very pretty and very feminine.  To me, it is dainty, and I wanted something bolder, so I didn’t love it as I thought I would.  If you like dainty, this is it!  The design is very three dimensional which I love.  There are matching earrings too!  This large bow ring is nice, but I think mentally, I was thinking like jumbo size, as the Noeud ring is.
> 
> The design is very well done, and if you decide to get multiple pieces, I like how the pieces complement and are not exact matches.  The earrings looked gorgeous.
> 
> I like the three butterfly ring too.  This is the large one.  There are also matching earrings.  On this collection, I felt it looked almost like flowers and not butterflies, and I have enough flower rings for now.  I’m still thinking about the large Tilda’s Bow ring.  It’s just not a “big” as I hoped for.  I think it’s because the center of the bow is small, unlike Neoud which is just big all over.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Yes this helps because I was hoping it might have had a similar effect too! I know Tiffany has bow rings but they are tiny and unimpressive to me so as far as something substantial I was thinking this could be it. I can’t think of any other place to look. I think then I will wait until I’m by a graff (prob within the year once our border opens unless I go west before that). Perhaps it will sing to me in person. I’m glad to hear it’s well designed and looks decent just not necessarily big enough. I certainly my agree the butterfly ring looks more floral to me and for sure what you have trumps this! I guess the search continues- that’s part of the fun! Thank you so so so much for posting. I saved the pics and will be looking better at them this evening but your opinion and assessment is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Yes this helps because I was hoping it might have had a similar effect too! I know Tiffany has bow rings but they are tiny and unimpressive to me so as far as something substantial I was thinking this could be it. I can’t think of any other place to look. I think then I will wait until I’m by a graff (prob within the year once our border opens unless I go west before that). Perhaps it will sing to me in person. I’m glad to hear it’s well designed and looks decent just not necessarily big enough. I certainly my agree the butterfly ring looks more floral to me and for sure what you have trumps this! I guess the search continues- that’s part of the fun! Thank you so so so much for posting. I saved the pics and will be looking better at them this evening but your opinion and assessment is greatly appreciated!


I tried on the Tiffany Bow collection too! The Tiffany bow design is a perfect bow to me!  The ring though was like kid's jewelry to me.

Okay... so... if you had tried on Tiffany and had on expectations from Noeud, I think you may like Tilda's Bow.  It is so much more substantial than Tiffany, and it is very artistic.  I like the Large ring shown, and it is a lot bigger than the smaller one that is online (the large one is not online, I'm not sure why).  You can see it's wide, it covers over the side fingers.  It is not as tall and "puffy", like a real bow though, probably for wearability.

I think if you want something wearable daily, you will like Tilda's Bow.  I had in my mind a huge round bow on my finger.

I actually love the Tiffany bow, the one with the four loops.  The Tiffany bow is the perfect bow to me... see how each loop is perfectly angled, four perfect loops showing the top and underside of the ribbon, both sides with diamonds!  And the loops are designed to appear to cross over.  The ribbon tails are exactly opposite each other, just as it would look in real life if you tied a real bow! And it's "puffy" too! This bow is the PERFECT bow to me! They just need to supersize this ring because it is so tiny, and of course the price point reflects that.

Here is a photo of the Tiffany bow ring I'm talking about.  It looks huge here in the photo, but in real life, it's micro-size (I tried it on this week too in NYC).  But what a perfect bow!  Stare at it... look at the ribbon and how they twist, like one continuous ribbon.  I can almost visualize myself tying and making that bow.  It's perfection to me.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

how do y’all feel about contemporary brands? there have been quite a few pieces i’ve been considering for various brands, but for the price, i could buy something from vca or another luxury house that’s been around much longer and is more classic. just scared i’ll buy a piece and the brand will go under or something in a couple of years


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BigAkoya said:


> I tried on the Tiffany Bow collection too! The Tiffany bow design is a perfect bow to me!  The ring though was like kid's jewelry to me.
> 
> Okay... so... if you had tried on Tiffany and had on expectations from Noeud, I think you may like Tilda's Bow.  It is so much more substantial than Tiffany, and it is very artistic.  I like the Large ring shown, and it is a lot bigger than the smaller one that is online (the large one is not online, I'm not sure why).  You can see it's wide, it covers over the side fingers.  It is not as tall and "puffy", like a real bow though, probably for wearability.
> 
> I think if you want something wearable daily, you will like Tilda's Bow.  I had in my mind a huge round bow on my finger.
> 
> I actually love the Tiffany bow, the one with the four loops.  The Tiffany bow is the perfect bow to me... see how each loop is perfectly angled, four perfect loops showing the top and underside of the ribbon, both sides with diamonds!  And the loops are designed to appear to cross over.  The ribbon tails are exactly opposite each other, just as it would look in real life if you tied a real bow! And it's "puffy" too! This bow is the PERFECT bow to me! They just need to supersize this ring because it is so tiny, and of course the price point reflects that.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Tiffany bow ring I'm talking about.  It looks huge here in the photo, but in real life, it's micro-size (I tried it on this week too in NYC).  But what a perfect bow!  Stare at it... look at the ribbon and how they twist, like one continuous ribbon.  I can almost visualize myself tying and making that bow.  It's perfection to me.
> 
> View attachment 5121432


the rose gold earring version of these are so gorgeous and feminine as well! https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earrings/tiffany-bow-ribbon-earrings-36945508/
i’ve been really liking tiffany pieces recently, although i wasn’t really a fan before. loving this ring, i tried it on in store the other day 
https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rings/tiffany-t-t1-wide-diamond-ring-GRP11299/


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> the rose gold earring version of these are so gorgeous and feminine as well! https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earrings/tiffany-bow-ribbon-earrings-36945508/
> i’ve been really liking tiffany pieces recently, although i wasn’t really a fan before. loving this ring, i tried it on in store the other day
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rings/tiffany-t-t1-wide-diamond-ring-GRP11299/


I love the bow, it's just so tiny. 
Yes!  I agree with you on T1. I was not a fan when T first came out (looked kind of logo-y to me), but I like T1; it's growing on me.  The T1 collection to me looks much better in real life than online.  I like the diamond bangle that matches the ring you like.  It also comes in RG.  
Tiffany T T1 wide diamond hinged bangle in 18k white gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

speaking of tiffany, i’ve been really liking these brooches recently, but are the tiffany key motifs too dated?





						Tiffany Keys Fleur de Lis Key Brooch in Platinum with Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				








						Tiffany Keys Fleur de Lis Key Brooch in Rose Gold with Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				



i really like that you can wear it as a pendant as well.


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how do y’all feel about contemporary brands? there have been quite a few pieces i’ve been considering for various brands, but for the price, i could buy something from vca or another luxury house that’s been around much longer and is more classic. just scared i’ll buy a piece and the brand will go under or something in a couple of years


For me, I would pass.  I've been down that path and no longer own any midtier brand piece e.g. Roberto Coin, Kwiat, Hearts On Fire, Pomellato (well, I still have my Hearts on Fire diamond studs, but they are studs, so does that count?   ).  

That said, I would only get it if you really love a specific style (e.g. the Kwiat star).  I would not get it if you are trying to save money and trying to get a similar luxury brand book.  I would just save up for the luxury brand piece.  For example, if you really really really love a Roberto Coin style, get it.  Otherwise, get a VCA (some of his pieces are definitely VCA inspired anyway).  

And yes...I agree with you... these brands are hot today, but maybe not tomorrow.  Not really gone, but no longer the fashionable midtier brand people flock after.  

But, if you really really really love a certain piece, go for it. 
Jewelry is all about pleasure.  Forget resale value, forget what's popular, forget what others like.  
The only important thing about jewelry is that whatever you buy, it should put an ear-to-ear smile on your face. That is the true value of jewelry for me... pure enjoyment.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I would pass.  I've been down that path and no longer own any midtier brand piece e.g. Roberto Coin, Kwiat, Hearts On Fire, Pomellato (well, I still have my Hearts on Fire diamond studs, but they are studs, so does that count?   ).
> 
> That said, I would only get it if you really love a specific style (e.g. the Kwiat star).  I would not get it if you are trying to save money and trying to get a similar luxury brand book.  I would just save up for the luxury brand piece.  For example, if you really really really love a Roberto Coin style, get it.  Otherwise, get a VCA (some of his pieces are definitely VCA inspired anyway).
> 
> And yes...I agree with you... these brands are hot today, but maybe not tomorrow.  Not really gone, but no longer the fashionable midtier brand people flock after.
> 
> But, if you really really really love a certain piece, go for it.
> Jewelry is all about pleasure.  Forget resale value, forget what's popular, forget what others like.
> The only important thing about jewelry is that whatever you buy, it should put an ear-to-ear smile on your face. That is the true value of jewelry for me... pure enjoyment.


i like a lot of designs that don’t have high end brand equivalents...but i agree with you, these brands and their designs may become passé before one even really gets a chance to enjoy it


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I would pass.  I've been down that path and no longer own any midtier brand piece e.g. Roberto Coin, Kwiat, Hearts On Fire, Pomellato (well, I still have my Hearts on Fire diamond studs, but they are studs, so does that count?   ).
> 
> That said, I would only get it if you really love a specific style (e.g. the Kwiat star).  I would not get it if you are trying to save money and trying to get a similar luxury brand book.  I would just save up for the luxury brand piece.  For example, if you really really really love a Roberto Coin style, get it.  Otherwise, get a VCA (some of his pieces are definitely VCA inspired anyway).
> 
> And yes...I agree with you... these brands are hot today, but maybe not tomorrow.  Not really gone, but no longer the fashionable midtier brand people flock after.
> 
> But, if you really really really love a certain piece, go for it.
> Jewelry is all about pleasure.  Forget resale value, forget what's popular, forget what others like.
> The only important thing about jewelry is that whatever you buy, it should put an ear-to-ear smile on your face. That is the true value of jewelry for me... pure enjoyment.



I love my Kwiat star.  It actually gets more wear than my VCA pendants!

Agree with most of these points. If I could go back in time, I’d take an additional few months deciding to buy those mid-tier pieces, especially the ones with lower carat weights. As I age, I want more substantial pieces. Lifestyle has also had an impact on what I’ve let go. And the resale value is not there at all to help fund VCA.

But it’s OK to have pieces I don’t wear as often that are unique and more affordable. I also really like supporting independent jewelry designers. I have a fun “boutique” to play with and never struggle with finding something to wear.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I tried on the Tiffany Bow collection too! The Tiffany bow design is a perfect bow to me!  The ring though was like kid's jewelry to me.
> 
> Okay... so... if you had tried on Tiffany and had on expectations from Noeud, I think you may like Tilda's Bow.  It is so much more substantial than Tiffany, and it is very artistic.  I like the Large ring shown, and it is a lot bigger than the smaller one that is online (the large one is not online, I'm not sure why).  You can see it's wide, it covers over the side fingers.  It is not as tall and "puffy", like a real bow though, probably for wearability.
> 
> I think if you want something wearable daily, you will like Tilda's Bow.  I had in my mind a huge round bow on my finger.
> 
> I actually love the Tiffany bow, the one with the four loops.  The Tiffany bow is the perfect bow to me... see how each loop is perfectly angled, four perfect loops showing the top and underside of the ribbon, both sides with diamonds!  And the loops are designed to appear to cross over.  The ribbon tails are exactly opposite each other, just as it would look in real life if you tied a real bow! And it's "puffy" too! This bow is the PERFECT bow to me! They just need to supersize this ring because it is so tiny, and of course the price point reflects that.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Tiffany bow ring I'm talking about.  It looks huge here in the photo, but in real life, it's micro-size (I tried it on this week too in NYC).  But what a perfect bow!  Stare at it... look at the ribbon and how they twist, like one continuous ribbon.  I can almost visualize myself tying and making that bow.  It's perfection to me.


I think you and I envision the perfect bow because I agree completely with what you said about the Tiffany bow!!! It's gorgeous, perfect but too small. What a disappointment. 
Ok, you are giving me hope to hold out for the Tilda's bow. I'll call the store next week for more details. I think from what you have said here that, yes, the larger one is better suited to what I would like. I do not need it to be huge but I would like it to be big enough (if that makes sense) and looking at it again in your picture it looks like it is. This could be a win. Fingers crossed (haha). Thank you so much again!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I think you and I envision the perfect bow because I agree completely with what you said about the Tiffany bow!!! It's gorgeous, perfect but too small. What a disappointment.
> Ok, you are giving me hope to hold out for the Tilda's bow. I'll call the store next week for more details. I think from what you have said here that, yes, the larger one is better suited to what I would like. I do not need it to be huge but I would like it to be big enough (if that makes sense) and looking at it again in your picture it looks like it is. This could be a win. Fingers crossed (haha). Thank you so much again!


Yes, makes perfect sense.  Ask to see both sizes.  Even the small is much larger than Tiffany, so the small may surprise you. When I tried on the small, it was definitely bigger than Tiffany.  I told the SA I wanted it a tad bigger, and that’s how I found out they make a large version.  

Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> I love my Kwiat star.  It actually gets more wear than my VCA pendants!
> 
> Agree with most of these points. If I could go back in time, I’d take an additional few months deciding to buy those mid-tier pieces, especially the ones with lower carat weights. As I age, I want more substantial pieces. Lifestyle has also had an impact on what I’ve let go. And the resale value is not there at all to help fund VCA.
> 
> But it’s OK to have pieces I don’t wear as often that are unique and more affordable. I also really like supporting independent jewelry designers. I have a fun “boutique” to play with and never struggle with finding something to wear.


Yes!  Totally agree with you.  The Kwiat star is so gorgeous.  No one does a star nicer than that in my opinion, the blend of marquise and round diamonds is unique and the sparkle is so nice.


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> I love my Kwiat star.  It actually gets more wear than my VCA pendants!
> 
> Agree with most of these points. If I could go back in time, I’d take an additional few months deciding to buy those mid-tier pieces, especially the ones with lower carat weights. As I age, I want more substantial pieces. Lifestyle has also had an impact on what I’ve let go. And the resale value is not there at all to help fund VCA.
> 
> But it’s OK to have pieces I don’t wear as often that are unique and more affordable. I also really like supporting independent jewelry designers. I have a fun “boutique” to play with and never struggle with finding something to wear.


Yes!  Totally agree with you.  The Kwiat star is so gorgeous.  No one does a star nicer than that in my opinion, the blend of marquise and round diamonds is unique and the sparkle is so nice.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Tried on some Graff pieces. Here is the large three butterfly ring and the large Tilda’s Bow ring. The SA was kind enough to offer her hands for mod shots.  I was hoping I would love Tilda’s Bow to be honest.
> 
> @glamourbag FYI as you were interested in Tilda’s Bow as well. This large size ring is not on the Graff website.
> 
> View attachment 5121279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121280
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121282



 The bow is gorgeous! I agree with liking the style of the Tiffany bow, but it is strange they make it so small! 

This one looks a little smaller than the one you tried on, but I really like it a lot, too. I don't see a lot that I really love outside of VCA, unfortunately.



			https://www.graff.com/us-en/jewellery-collections/view-by-collection/tildas-bow/tildas-bow-classic-diamond-ring/RGR507_RGR507.html
		


I just wanted to comment on something we have touched on before regarding VCA....I cannot understand why Graff is making that whole bow collection (including the $520k high jewelry necklace!) in white gold and not platinum! In a ring, it might only be $1000 more, if that much!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> The bow is gorgeous! I agree with liking the style of the Tiffany bow, but it is strange they make it so small!
> 
> This one looks a little smaller than the one you tried on, but I really like it a lot, too. I don't see a lot that I really love outside of VCA, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.graff.com/us-en/jewellery-collections/view-by-collection/tildas-bow/tildas-bow-classic-diamond-ring/RGR507_RGR507.html
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to comment on something we have touched on before regarding VCA....I cannot understand why Graff is making that whole bow collection (including the $520k high jewelry necklace!) in white gold and not platinum! In a ring, it might only be $1000 more, if that much!


Yes!  That one is the classic bow and is $15K. The big bow in my photo above is $40K, but it's a lot bigger. You might like the classic bow if you don't like rings that are big and get in the way.  Tilda's bow is really sparkly.  Oh, there are matching earrings too!  

Also, as FYI, the large three butterfly ring in my photo is $36K.  It is now on the website.. odd.  There is a smaller three butterfly ring, which is not on the website (their website is not the best).  The small butterfly ring is the same size as the earrings, which is on the website.  The earrings are $30K, so assuming a parir of earrings equals two rings, I would estimate the ring to be about $15-18K to account for the band. 

Yes on platinum, totally agree with you!  Very annoying especially since you and I love platinum!  But as the VCA jeweler once responded to me when I asked him if I could get an Alhambra stone set in platinum, "Madame, platinum is reserved for high jewelry".    

That is the one thing I like about Tiffany, they make their pieces in platinum. 
These days though, I am having a hard time finding anything I like at Tiffany.  I love colored gemstones, and I think Tiffany has great stones, but inventory is super low.  I was looking for a Paraiba Tourmaline, but they only had one that was a decent size that I liked.  

I would suggest definite try Tilda's bow.. it is really pretty and very unique.  There are very few nice diamond bow collections.  I am going to look at the collection more.  It is very three dimensional and artistic which I love... like a bow come to life.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

how do you ladies feel about the tiffany t1 collection? i love one of the rings i tried on, but i’m worried since the collection is so new that it’s not classic and won’t endure


----------



## BigAkoya

I told myself I would not post photos anymore after seeing one of my photos posted on IG, but what the heck… just one more.  If you see this photo elsewhere, you know it’s me because I’m always in some type of striped top!   

Here is the Paraiba Tourmaline I tried on at Tiffany.  They had another one, but it was very small.  Inventory is very low everywhere as we all know.


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how do you ladies feel about the tiffany t1 collection? i love one of the rings i tried on, but i’m worried since the collection is so new that it’s not classic and won’t endure


I like T1 better than T.  I feel T is very logo-y and flat, but some people like that. 
T1 is more architectural, the slightly beveled edge made such a difference.  

I think if you love it, get it!  The enjoyment you get from wearing it will far outweigh whether it stays in fashion for 30 years.  I do think T1 will remain iconic as Tiffany will keep advertising it.  It's also a fresh line, and they keep adding pieces to it.  They will certainly not discontinue it anytime soon.  

One collection I love from Tiffany is Elsa Peretti.  The bone cuff, bottle pendant... those designs are so bold. Yet they have been around since the 70s I think.  And DBTY has been around forever too.  Are these at the height of popularity now? Probably not, but they are classic.  I wear my bone cuff and large bottle necklace, super fun for summer.  

My opinion... spending money on a nice piece of bling is similar to spending money on a nice vacation. 
Are they both necessities?  No.  But are they both worth it?  Totally!   
With a nice vacation, you have wonderful memories.
With a nice piece of bling, you don't need memories... you can stare at your piece all day!  

Just my two cents to answer your question.  I hope that helps.  
I say go for it!  Which ring is it by the way if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BigAkoya said:


> I like T1 better than T.  I feel T is very logo-y and flat, but some people like that.
> T1 is more architectural, the slightly beveled edge made such a difference.
> 
> I think if you love it, get it!  The enjoyment you get from wearing it will far outweigh whether it stays in fashion for 30 years.  I do think T1 will remain iconic as Tiffany will keep advertising it.  It's also a fresh line, and they keep adding pieces to it.  They will certainly not discontinue it anytime soon.
> 
> One collection I love from Tiffany is Elsa Peretti.  The bone cuff, bottle pendant... those designs are so bold. Yet they have been around since the 70s I think.  And DBTY has been around forever too.  Are these at the height of popularity now? Probably not, but they are classic.  I wear my bone cuff and large bottle necklace, super fun for summer.
> 
> My opinion... spending money on a nice piece of bling is similar to spending money on a nice vacation.
> Are they both necessities?  No.  But are they both worth it?  Totally!
> With a nice vacation, you have wonderful memories.
> With a nice piece of bling, you don't need memories... you can stare at your piece all day!
> 
> Just my two cents to answer your question.  I hope that helps.
> I say go for it!  Which ring is it by the way if you don't mind me asking?


i love the bottle pendant ❤️ would love to see any mod shots you have. and i agree, i adore the architectural and modern look of the collection, so crisp and clean.


----------



## BigAkoya

I


sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i love the bottle pendant ❤ would love to see any mod shots you have. and i agree, i adore the architectural and modern look of the collection, so crisp and clean.


I really love the bottle pendant.  I have three... the large, medium, and the one with the turquoise stopper. The bottle pendant with the turquoise stopper is the small size, so I wear it with the CBTY turquoise sprinkle necklace.  I'm a bad mod shot person, but here are some photos so you can see for comparison or to get ideas. 

Oh... the turquoise stopper screws off.  So cool! 

I think you will love it too!  Hope this helps.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i


BigAkoya said:


> I
> 
> I really love the bottle pendant.  I have three... the large, medium, and the one with the turquoise stopper. The bottle pendant with the turquoise stopper is the small size, so I wear it with the CBTY turquoise sprinkle necklace.  I'm a bad mod shot person, but here are some photos so you can see for comparison or to get ideas.
> 
> I think you will love it too!  Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5122318
> View attachment 5122319


i love the one with the turquoise stopper...such a lovely pop of color


----------



## BigAkoya

Since I'm on a roll and this thread is for sharing other brands...
Last photos... promise, so please bear with me.

Another brand I love is Mikimoto.  
As part of my NYC weekend visit, I went to try on earrings to match my Lotus ring, but they didn't match.
I love the Les Petales Place Vendome collection.  I love the large ring, but the earrings in this collection were either too tiny or too overpowering for me.

Here is the large ring (not shown on the website).  They do have the matching earrings on the website.  The earrings were way too big on my ears.  As in hanging off the earlobe big, not a good look.  I do love the ring!  It pops!   I put the Mikimoto ring next to my Lotus ring so I could text hubby a photo for him to see size comparison (hubby did not come with me to NYC, but I bugged him all day with bling photos).    

Here are the matching earrings in case anyone is interested.  To me, this is such a beautiful collection and there are more larger pieces not on the website. 
Les Pétales Place Vendôme Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com)


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Since I'm on a roll and this thread is for sharing other brands...
> Last photos... promise, so please bear with me.
> 
> Another brand I love is Mikimoto.
> As part of my NYC weekend visit, I went to try on earrings to match my Lotus ring, but they didn't match.
> I love the Les Petales Place Vendome collection.  I love the large ring, but the earrings in this collection were either too tiny or too overpowering for me.
> 
> Here is the large ring (not shown on the website).  They do have the matching earrings on the website.  The earrings were way too big on my ears.  As in hanging off the earlobe big, not a good look.  I do love the ring!  It pops!   I put the Mikimoto ring next to my Lotus ring so I could text hubby a photo for him to see size comparison (hubby did not come with me to NYC, but I bugged him all day with bling photos).
> 
> Here are the matching earrings in case anyone is interested.  To me, this is such a beautiful collection and there are more larger pieces not on the website.
> Les Pétales Place Vendôme Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com)
> 
> View attachment 5122342


This Mikimoto line is so glamorous.  Those earrings look stunning.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  That one is the classic bow and is $15K. The big bow in my photo above is $40K, but it's a lot bigger. You might like the classic bow if you don't like rings that are big and get in the way.  Tilda's bow is really sparkly.  Oh, there are matching earrings too!
> 
> Also, as FYI, the large three butterfly ring in my photo is $36K.  It is now on the website.. odd.  There is a smaller three butterfly ring, which is not on the website (their website is not the best).  The small butterfly ring is the same size as the earrings, which is on the website.  The earrings are $30K, so assuming a parir of earrings equals two rings, I would estimate the ring to be about $15-18K to account for the band.
> 
> Yes on platinum, totally agree with you!  Very annoying especially since you and I love platinum!  But as the VCA jeweler once responded to me when I asked him if I could get an Alhambra stone set in platinum, "Madame, platinum is reserved for high jewelry".
> 
> That is the one thing I like about Tiffany, they make their pieces in platinum.
> These days though, I am having a hard time finding anything I like at Tiffany.  I love colored gemstones, and I think Tiffany has great stones, but inventory is super low.  I was looking for a Paraiba Tourmaline, but they only had one that was a decent size that I liked.
> 
> I would suggest definite try Tilda's bow.. it is really pretty and very unique.  There are very few nice diamond bow collections.  I am going to look at the collection more.  It is very three dimensional and artistic which I love... like a bow come to life.




Ooh, I like this Tilda's Bow, too....


----------



## EpiFanatic

My first new Rolex in many years.  I am completely in love.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> My first new Rolex in many years.  I am completely in love.


I'm a huge Rolex fan, and this is beautiful!  Is this the new 31mm turquoise blue? 

Congratulations to you... gorgeous watch and you choose a great combo.  
Looks great on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I'm a huge Rolex fan, and this is beautiful!  Is this the new 31mm turquoise blue?
> 
> Congratulations to you... gorgeous watch and you choose a great combo.
> Looks great on you!


Thank you. Yes, it’s the new turquoise blue in a 31.  I requested it but didn’t think I’d have a chance. When they called I couldn’t get there fast enough.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you. Yes, it’s the new turquoise blue in a 31.  I requested it but didn’t think I’d have a chance. When they called I couldn’t get there fast enough.


I bet you were so excited when you got it!  Woo hoo! 
I am sure you know this, but Rolex fans almost always nickname beloved models (e.g. The Hulk, The Kermit, The Pepsi).   This turquoise one already has a nickname, The Tiffany.    

Beautiful watch and looks great with your bling!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I bet you were so excited when you got it!  Woo hoo!
> I am sure you know this, but Rolex fans almost always nickname beloved models (e.g. The Hulk, The Kermit, The Pepsi).   This turquoise one already has a nickname, The Tiffany.
> 
> Beautiful watch and looks great with your bling!


Thank you so much.  I was totally floored when I got the text.  I have never made a purchase more quickly.  No, I didn't know it already has a nick name, but Tiffany seems apropos.  Although I love Rolexes, I have not been able to enjoy the ones that I really like, the submariner styles, with the huge easy to read dots with lume.  They're too big for my wrist (5 inches).  They look ridiculous on me and they're so heavy.  So I'm super happy with this size.


----------



## flower_abcdefg

Does anyone have the small, VCA Lotus pendant necklace? How do you like it? Would love to see a real person wearing it! Thanks!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

this is a bit of an odd question, but peonies are my favorite flower and have a very sentimental meaning to me. does anyone know of any collections that are inspired by peony flowers?


----------



## AnneS55

Is anyone here familiar with Brooke Gregson jewelry?  I discovered some her pieces on the Liberty London website, and liked them a lot.  I love her use of enameling and colourful gemstones.  Very organic and textural in style, I'm really drawn to them.


----------



## JenJBS

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> this is a bit of an odd question, but peonies are my favorite flower and have a very sentimental meaning to me. does anyone know of any collections that are inspired by peony flowers?



If you Google 'Peony Jewelry' you'll get some options. May not be what you're looking for, but it's a start.


----------



## 880

@sunnylovesjewelry, agree with @JenJBS. Also perhaps check out Etsy for peony inspired jewelry. i also Seem to recall seeing ornate  jade pieces with either peony or camellia motifs. . . Also, I tried on a curved sculptural gold ring at Wempe that, IMO, referenced a floral motif and used air for fabulous and modern negative space shapes (But Wempe website is horrible). Trying to recall if vintage georg Jensen did a peony like floral motif.

Bought a Bulgari serpenti tubogas RG bracelet and a RG serpenti Ring, with pave head and tail. These are my last purchases for a good long while!  DH, my SA and I also loved it with my avatar cuff  (the serpenti tubogas was the last one at the boutique; and, Bulgari is discontinuing it). I did try on the current serpenti line, but neither DH nor the SA liked it as much as this one on my frame.

prior to 2020, the last jewelry item I bought was a Bulgari YG lucea necklace in 2001 (shown in the second pic and the last pic (at the request of @EpiFanatic below)








thank you @skyqueen, @missie1, @EpiFanatic, and @BigAkoya for your kind words below! @BigAkoya, I’ve put the museum of natural history exhibit on my list, thank you! I’m a big fan of Cartier Maria Felix inspiration alligators  And, there will be no Cartier for a long, long time lol (esp the panthere, as I have a steel pasha C and two tone tank francais that i wore in my WG decades)! I was thinking about a simple small plain ring when I walked into Bulgari (but I really walked in bc DH aand I were just at Nike store for his sneakers, and I needed a bathroom, whoops). (In retrospect, I should have dragged him into Saks lol)

@nightbefore, thank you! between the Bulgari and the Cartier JUC,  I think you will know as soon as you try them on your wrist. I seem to recall you have other JUC pieces? Are you a matchy person? are you building a stack? Will it be an everyday piece for you?  I’m not petite and never thought of myself as a stack person. When I tried the current model serpenti viper pave bracelets that wrap twice and three times, sadly they just looked fussy on me bc of the way my wrist is built. . . (Maybe it’s the diamonds as I’m not actually a diamond bling person, and they are sparkly) So it’s a personal thing. I adore the current serpenti viper pave on others, esp. the WG all pave one that @Cool Breeze just got. But, I will say  I didn’t really understand the IRL visceral impact of the serpenti bracelets until this weekend.

Note: I was a fan of the double coil serpenti watch, (but DH and the SA disnt like the gold one on me) and I decided I would rather wear a bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Bought a Bulgari serpenti tubogas RG bracelet and a RG serpenti Ring, both with a bit of pave. These are my last purchases for a good long while
> prior to 2020, the last jewelry item I bought was a Bulgari YG lucea necklace in 2001 (shown in the second pic)
> 
> View attachment 5128459
> View attachment 5128460
> View attachment 5128461
> View attachment 5128462


All gorgeous but that cuff...just fantastic!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Bought a Bulgari serpenti tubogas RG bracelet and a RG serpenti Ring, both with a bit of pave. These are my last purchases for a good long while
> prior to 2020, the last jewelry item I bought was a Bulgari YG lucea necklace in 2001 (shown in the second pic)
> 
> View attachment 5128459
> View attachment 5128460
> View attachment 5128461
> View attachment 5128462


Looks beautiful on you!  "Last piece for a good long while"... you say that now... yeah yeah yeah...  I see a Cartier Panthere in your future  

Your new bracelet goes great with your Verdura cuff... love love love your cuff!  
Speaking of Verdura, Bulgari, and animals... have you been to the Beautiful Creatures exhibition at the AMNH?  It's amazing!  I flew there last week to see the exhibition, and the jewelry pieces are so so so gorgeous.  This is a special high jewelry exhibition that coincides with the opening of the new gem gallery at the AMNH.  This exhibition has rare pieces including the Verdura lion paw brooches, Bulgari serpentines, Jar pieces (the sapphire butterly is on display), and my most favorite of it, the Salvador Dali starfish brooch.  That starfish brooch is a work of art!  

I think maybe you live in NYC, so you don't even need to fly to see it.  

Here is a short writeup of the exhibition: 
AMNH’s Beautiful Creatures Are Fiercely Compelling – JCK (jckonline.com) 

There is also a exhibition booklet which I recommend you read prior to going.  It's a fast read, and it gives you a bit more history into some of the pieces: 
Beautiful Creatures: Jewelry Inspired by the Animal Kingdom (ELECTA): Fasel, Marion: 9780847868407: Amazon.com: Books

Some photos to entice you...  
Congrats again on your beautiful pieces! You have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

A few more…
The alligator is totally huge and totally freaky, but it is a work of art.  I love the Verdura lion paw shell brooch.  I’d wear it as a huge pendant on a long chain.


----------



## nightbefore

@880 loving your ring, wear them in good health! I am doubting between serpenti double wrap and juc double wrap


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> @sunnylovesjewelry, agree with @JenJBS. Also perhaps check out Etsy for peony inspired jewelry. i also Seem to recall seeing ornate  jade pieces with either peony or camellia motifs. . . Also, I tried on a curved sculptural gold ring at Wempe that, IMO, referenced a floral motif and used air for fabulous and modern negative space shapes (But Wempe website is horrible). Trying to recall if vintage georg Jensen did a peony like floral motif.
> 
> Bought a Bulgari serpenti tubogas RG bracelet and a RG serpenti Ring, with pave head and tail. These are my last purchases for a good long while!  DH, my SA and I even liked it with my avatar cuff  (the serpenti tubogas was the last one at the boutique; and, Bulgari is discontinuing it. I did try on the current serpenti line, but neither DH nor the SA liked it as much as this one on my frame.
> 
> prior to 2020, the last jewelry item I bought was a Bulgari YG lucea necklace in 2001 (shown in the second pic)
> 
> View attachment 5128459
> View attachment 5128460
> View attachment 5128461
> View attachment 5128462
> 
> 
> thank you @skyqueen for your kind words below! Hugs


I absolutely love the cuff.  It’s such a statement piece


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> @sunnylovesjewelry, agree with @JenJBS. Also perhaps check out Etsy for peony inspired jewelry. i also Seem to recall seeing ornate  jade pieces with either peony or camellia motifs. . . Also, I tried on a curved sculptural gold ring at Wempe that, IMO, referenced a floral motif and used air for fabulous and modern negative space shapes (But Wempe website is horrible). Trying to recall if vintage georg Jensen did a peony like floral motif.
> 
> Bought a Bulgari serpenti tubogas RG bracelet and a RG serpenti Ring, with pave head and tail. These are my last purchases for a good long while!  DH, my SA and I even liked it with my avatar cuff  (the serpenti tubogas was the last one at the boutique; and, Bulgari is discontinuing it. I did try on the current serpenti line, but neither DH nor the SA liked it as much as this one on my frame.
> 
> prior to 2020, the last jewelry item I bought was a Bulgari YG lucea necklace in 2001 (shown in the second pic)
> 
> View attachment 5128459
> View attachment 5128460
> View attachment 5128461
> View attachment 5128462
> 
> 
> thank you @skyqueen, @missie1, and @BigAkoya for your kind words below! @BigAkoya, I’ve put the museum of natural history exhibit on my list, thank you! I’m a big fan of Cartier Maria Felix inspiration alligators  And, there will be no Cartier for a long, long time lol! I was thinking about a simple small plain ring when I walked into Bulgari (but I really walked in bc DH aand I were just at Nike store for his sneakers, and I needed a bathroom, whoops). (In retrospect, I should have dragged him into Saks lol)
> @nightbefore, between the Bulgari and the Cartier JUC,  I think you will know as soon as you try them on your wrist. I seem to recall you have other JUC pieces? Are you a matchy person? are you building a stack? Will it be an everyday piece for you?  I’m not petite and never thought of myself as a stack person and tried the current model serpenti viper pave bracelets that wrap twice and three times. They just looked fussy on me bc of the way my wrist is built. . . So it’s a personal thing. I adore them on others, and just tried for curiosity. I will say that I would have unquestionably voted JUC until this weekend bc the serpenti bracelets look so much better IRL.


Goodness. How fabulous those pieces are. That necklace is awesome!!  Do you mind posting another shot of it?  Love it.


----------



## glamourbag

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> this is a bit of an odd question, but peonies are my favorite flower and have a very sentimental meaning to me. does anyone know of any collections that are inspired by peony flowers?


Yes, Anabela Chan does. I am not sure if  it is the vibe your looking for, and its a bit too colourful for me, but she does have some peony and many other floral designs.
https://anabelachan.com


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycmamaofone said:


> Obviously I’m obsessed with VCA, but I was curious what other VCA-obsessed people wear besides VCA and Cartier. I find myself buying too many Alhambra pieces and am wondering if I need to branch out lol. Pieces that “go” with VCA are a plus. Pics welcome!


I have quite a few chopard pieces.... before I was a fan of Grisogono but it died out!
Also a big fan of Boucheron...


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

glamourbag said:


> Yes, Anabela Chan does. I am not sure if  it is the vibe your looking for, and its a bit too colourful for me, but she does have some peony and many other floral designs.
> https://anabelachan.com


her pieces are gorgeous, but a bit too loud for me. thank you for sharing though!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have quite a few chopard pieces.... before I was a fan of Grisogono but it died out!
> Also a big fan of Boucheron...


would love to see any boucheron pieces you have...i love the quatre collection


----------



## EpiFanatic

I admit I’m a bit obsessed with JLC Reversos, and I’d argue that they are qualify as jewelry. I don’t have one yet but they’re on my permanent list.






And for some reason, IWC pilot watches. But there is only one that fits me, the 36.  Can I complain how I feel neglected by these watch companies as a woman with a small wrist?


----------



## nightbefore

I love reverso and it is on my wishlist too. (Never ending wishlist…) The leather strap looks so rich in both coloursand the design is so unique. I also really love the jlc master ultra thin moon but it only comes in 39mm…


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have quite a few chopard pieces.... before I was a fan of Grisogono but it died out!
> Also a big fan of Boucheron...


Pics please, @so_sofya1985! Preferably with your gorgeous white kelly 

@EpiFanatic, @nightbefore, I borrow DHs reverso and IWC Portugueser, (since he fell in love with ALange, he’s thrilled I borroe them) but I am am medium boned, not petite. I will say it’s harder to get the reverso to look right bc its rectangular and not curved — if you want a curved rectangle, I prefer Breguet. Sadly, womens reverso’s somehow look too fussy on me. (Probably bc I’m too big boned for them).

@EpiFanatic, years ago, when Tourneau was acquired, they had a massive sample sale at Soiffer Haskins in NY. DH and I lined up for hours and for about 10K usd total, we bought watches similar to the two watches you posted below (our JLC has the ten day power reserve, skeleton back, but without diamonds) and a two tone automatic large tank francais with date. These watches were either returns or reconditioned and did not have box or papers). The IWC was probably a return bc it had a large scratch on the back which we had republished. although Tourneau had other yearly sample sales, they never came close to matching that one. Tourneau also offered a YG tank  francais for I think 6K. We called my MIL from the sale and asked if she wanted it, but she said no. So we had to let it go.

@BigAkoya, thanks for the recommendation: we’ve joined the Museum of Natural History; made our reservations; and, bought thr pamphlet


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Pics please, @so_sofya1985! Preferably with your gorgeous white kelly
> 
> @EpiFanatic, @nightbefore, I borrow DHs reverso and IWC Portugueser, (since he fell in love with ALange, he’s thrilled I borroe them) but I am am medium boned, not petite. I will say it’s harder to get the reverso to look right bc its rectangular and not curved — if you want a curved rectangle, I prefer Breguet. Sadly, womens reverso’s somehow look too fussy on me. (Probably bc I’m too big boned for them).


I actually love the straight rectangle.  Their extra straight grooves at the top and bottom is so Art Deco, my favorite style.  I want one with no diamonds on one side and diamonds on the other.


And I also love the Portugueser.  Love a white face.  But alas…too big yet again.


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> Pics please, @so_sofya1985! Preferably with your gorgeous white kelly
> 
> @EpiFanatic, @nightbefore, I borrow DHs reverso and IWC Portugueser, (since he fell in love with ALange, he’s thrilled I borroe them) but I am am medium boned, not petite. I will say it’s harder to get the reverso to look right bc its rectangular and not curved — if you want a curved rectangle, I prefer Breguet. Sadly, womens reverso’s somehow look too fussy on me. (Probably bc I’m too big boned for them).
> 
> @EpiFanatic, years ago, when Tourneau was acquired, they had a massive sample sale at Soiffer Haskins in NY. DH and I lined up for hours and for about 10K usd total, we bought watches similar to the two watches you posted below (our JLC has the ten day power reserve, skeleton back, but without diamonds) and a two tone automatic large tank francais with date. These watches were either returns or reconditioned and did not have box or papers). The IWC was probably a return bc it had a large scratch on the back which we had republished. although Tourneau had other yearly sample sales, they never came close to matching that one. Tourneau also offered a YG tank  francais for I think 6K. We called my MIL from the sale and asked if she wanted it, but she said no. So we had to let it go.


Hahahaha okkkkk! Will attempt to do it soon


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Pics please, @so_sofya1985! Preferably with your gorgeous white kelly
> 
> @EpiFanatic, @nightbefore, I borrow DHs reverso and IWC Portugueser, (since he fell in love with ALange, he’s thrilled I borroe them) but I am am medium boned, not petite. I will say it’s harder to get the reverso to look right bc its rectangular and not curved — if you want a curved rectangle, I prefer Breguet. Sadly, womens reverso’s somehow look too fussy on me. (Probably bc I’m too big boned for them).
> 
> @EpiFanatic, years ago, when Tourneau was acquired, they had a massive sample sale at Soiffer Haskins in NY. DH and I lined up for hours and for about 10K usd total, we bought watches similar to the two watches you posted below (our JLC has the ten day power reserve, skeleton back, but without diamonds) and a two tone automatic large tank francais with date. These watches were either returns or reconditioned and did not have box or papers). The IWC was probably a return bc it had a large scratch on the back which we had republished. although Tourneau had other yearly sample sales, they never came close to matching that one. Tourneau also offered a YG tank  francais for I think 6K. We called my MIL from the sale and asked if she wanted it, but she said no. So we had to let it go.


What a fabulous deal!  Those are once of a lifetime opportunities. Glad you went for it.


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> this is a bit of an odd question, but peonies are my favorite flower and have a very sentimental meaning to me. does anyone know of any collections that are inspired by peony flowers?


I love peonies too and try to get a bunch at the florist when they bloom.  They are so beautiful, big and puffy.
I'm not sure if you must have fine jewelry, but sometimes wearing "fun" jewelry is also, well.. fun! 

Your question made me think and search... here are some fun peony earrings.  They are made of a clay polymer, not plastic, so I imagine they will look nice.  I would think if you want a pendant or jumbo ring, she could custom the size.  I like the flower, it looks like a peony to me. 
Peony stud earrings Pink peony earrings Pink peony jewelry | Etsy

Here is a visualize of a supersize peony ring.  I don't like the flower itself as it does not look like a peony to me. Peony blooms are very layered and almost bloom from the inside out.  This flower looks more like a carnation to me, and the petal edges are not rounded enough, but this can give you an idea of a big flower ring look. 
Peony Ring Pink – Frances Valentine

Good luck to you on your search!


----------



## sbelle

In addition to being a VCA fan I am a big Verdura fan too.   There is a lot of Verdura that doesn’t appeal to me, but there is also a lot that does .

I keep most of jewelry away from home in a safe deposit box and I go and visit every so often and switch out pieces.  This week I pulled out some of my Verdura earrings that hadn’t seen the light of day for a long time!  Thought I would share !


----------



## 880

sbelle said:


> In addition to being a VCA fan I am a big Verdura fan too.   There is a lot of Verdura that doesn’t appeal to me, but there is also a lot that does .
> 
> I keep most of jewelry away from home in a safe deposit box and I go and visit every so often and switch out pieces.  This week I pulled out some of my Verdura earrings that hadn’t seen the light of day for a long time!  Thought I would share !
> View attachment 5132881


Love these! Am now daydreaming about you wearing them and taking them on walks outside 
thank you @EpiFanatic ! I hope you get your dream JLC soon!


----------



## mikimoto007

sbelle said:


> In addition to being a VCA fan I am a big Verdura fan too.   There is a lot of Verdura that doesn’t appeal to me, but there is also a lot that does .
> 
> I keep most of jewelry away from home in a safe deposit box and I go and visit every so often and switch out pieces.  This week I pulled out some of my Verdura earrings that hadn’t seen the light of day for a long time!  Thought I would share !
> View attachment 5132881



I adore the pinwheel earrings. Have you seen the target earrings? The Verdura initial necklace is on my very long-term list.

Can I ask, when you ordered the Maltease cross earrings, did you arrange the stones in the motif or did Verdura do that?


----------



## sbelle

mikimoto007 said:


> I adore the pinwheel earrings. Have you seen the target earrings? The Verdura initial necklace is on my very long-term list.
> 
> Can I ask, when you ordered the Maltease cross earrings, did you arrange the stones in the motif or did Verdura do that?



Thank you !! 

I love the target earrings too.

And, also like you, I really want the initial necklace !!   I have come close to buying it on several occasions but have been worried about the fact I am the only one with that initial in my family.  We’ve had a discussion about this dilemma elsewhere in the jewelry forum and most people felt like family members would still want the initial passed down to them, even if it wasn’t theirs .   I am still not sure and ended up buying another less expensive version while I continue to ponder this.


They are calling these earrings Byzantine and they were in stock at Bergdorf. It was love at first site — especially given the Verdura history.

Mine are the fish hook design






but they also make an earclip (which was not available when I bought mine ).




I have been told — but have never tested this — that Verdura is open to making things the way you want .  It sounds like they are much more accommodating to what the customer wants than some other jewelry houses  .    So I think they would be open to designing an earring with your stone placement .


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> In addition to being a VCA fan I am a big Verdura fan too.   There is a lot of Verdura that doesn’t appeal to me, but there is also a lot that does .
> 
> I keep most of jewelry away from home in a safe deposit box and I go and visit every so often and switch out pieces.  This week I pulled out some of my Verdura earrings that hadn’t seen the light of day for a long time!  Thought I would share !
> View attachment 5132881


Love your earrings!  I especially love the bottom two, the Byzantine and the diamond pave one on the right.  I have not seen the one on the right (or perhaps I did not notice them when I was there just a few weeks ago).  Can you kindly let me know the name, Byzantine Ray diamond pave?  It looks like white gold, is that correct?  Were they a SO?  Thank you.

Beautiful collection!


----------



## mikimoto007

sbelle said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> I love the target earrings too.
> 
> And, also like you, I really want the initial necklace !!   I have come close to buying it on several occasions but have been worried about the fact I am the only one with that initial in my family.  We’ve had a discussion about this dilemma elsewhere in the jewelry forum and most people felt like family members would still want the initial passed down to them, even if it wasn’t theirs .   I am still not sure and ended up buying another less expensive version while I continue to ponder this.
> 
> 
> They are calling these earrings Byzantine and they were in stock at Bergdorf. It was love at first site — especially given the Verdura history.
> 
> Mine are the fish hook design
> 
> View attachment 5133551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they also make an earclip (which was not available when I bought mine ).
> 
> View attachment 5133550
> 
> 
> I have been told — but have never tested this — that Verdura is open to making things the way you want .  It sounds like they are much more accommodating to what the customer wants than some other jewelry houses  .    So I think they would be open to designing an earring with your stone placement .



The rope detail on the initial is gorgeous isn't it? I see what you mean with the letter- to be honest, I am in a similar situation, but it doesn't really bother me...the way i see it, it won't be my problem to deal with and I would have no problem with another family member selling it on if they wanted. What puts me off is that I fear the small initial may be a bit big for me....either way, I'm not going to New York any time soon to purchase and I don't think they sell Verdura in the UK.

The pineapple earrings are adorable too.

I had no idea they did fish hook earrings in the byzantine -I assumed they were studs only. Their pebble bracelets are stunning too....

Do you think Verdura is better value for money then VCA? I know value is subjective but it seems to me you get more for your money there,and I like that the pieces aren't instantly recognisable to everyone.


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> Love your earrings!  I especially love the bottom two, the Byzantine and the diamond pave one on the right.  I have not seen the one on the right (or perhaps I did not notice them when I was there just a few weeks ago).  Can you kindly let me know the name, Byzantine Ray diamond pave?  It looks like white gold, is that correct?  Were they a SO?  Thank you.
> 
> Beautiful collection!



Thank you !

You are exactly right — these are Byzantine Ray wg pave.  I got them last December when my Bergdorf SA called to tell me about them when they got them in.  I just looked up the email she sent me and she said they have 2.7 carats.

I have occasionally looked on the Verdura website for them and have never seen them - just the normal Byzantine Ray designs (which I never had any interest in).  In my limited experience it seems that BG gets some more unique pieces .

Here is a photo from when I bought them to give you an idea what they look like on .


----------



## sbelle

mikimoto007 said:


> The rope detail on the initial is gorgeous isn't it? I see what you mean with the letter- to be honest, I am in a similar situation, but it doesn't really bother me...the way i see it, it won't be my problem to deal with and I would have no problem with another family member selling it on if they wanted. What puts me off is that I fear the small initial may be a bit big for me....either way, I'm not going to New York any time soon to purchase and I don't think they sell Verdura in the UK.
> 
> The pineapple earrings are adorable too.
> 
> I had no idea they did fish hook earrings in the byzantine -I assumed they were studs only. Their pebble bracelets are stunning too....
> 
> Do you think Verdura is better value for money then VCA? I know value is subjective but it seems to me you get more for your money there,and I like that the pieces aren't instantly recognisable to everyone.




The rope detail is gorgeous!!  I just looked at the pictures that my SA sent me with my initial and I discovered that I have been debating this purchase since 2016!  For goodness sake!  I should have bought it already!




Unlike you, I am thinking about the larger size since I tend to wear long necklaces.  The smaller initial would be lost in a long length.  The non-Verdura initial pendant I bought to quench my thirst is about .75 inch (as compared to the Verdura small which is about .67 inch) and I wear it on a shorter chain.  It still feels a little small for me.  So I don't think you would find the small size too big!

I do think sometimes that there is more value to the Verdura.  For example, the pave Byzantine Ray earrings (2.7 carats) I was discussing above were around $15,000 and at the time I felt that if they were VCA they would have been more.  But, I guess that the real value is determined by how much you could get back if you turned around and sold the item.  VCA seems like it retains more value, but you never know.  I always remember Cate Blanchett's character in Woody Allen's movie Blue Jasmine screaming about how they told her all her Van Cleef jewelry was an investment.


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> Thank you !
> 
> You are exactly right — these are Byzantine Ray wg pave.  I got them last December when my Bergdorf SA called to tell me about them when they got them in.  I just looked up the email she sent me and she said they have 2.7 carats.
> 
> I have occasionally looked on the Verdura website for them and have never seen them - just the normal Byzantine Ray designs (which I never had any interest in).  In my limited experience it seems that BG gets some more unique pieces .
> 
> Here is a photo from when I bought them to give you an idea what they look like on .
> 
> View attachment 5133617


Wow!  They were beautiful in your photo, but they are STUNNING on you!   
I agree with you, I have never been interested in the regular Byzantine Ray, but I have never seen these, and I was just there three weeks ago.  I am going to ask to see these next time I go. 

Thank you for sharing. They are gorgeous on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> The rope detail is gorgeous!!  I just looked at the pictures that my SA sent me with my initial and I discovered that I have been debating this purchase since 2016!  For goodness sake!  I should have bought it already!
> 
> View attachment 5133632
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I am thinking about the larger size since I tend to wear long necklaces.  The smaller initial would be lost in a long length.  The non-Verdura initial pendant I bought to quench my thirst is about .75 inch (as compared to the Verdura small which is about .67 inch) and I wear it on a shorter chain.  It still feels a little small for me.  So I don't think you would find the small size too big!
> 
> I do think sometimes that there is more value to the Verdura.  For example, the pave Byzantine Ray earrings (2.7 carats) I was discussing above were around $15,000 and at the time I felt that if they were VCA they would have been more.  But, I guess that the real value is determined by how much you could get back if you turned around and sold the item.  VCA seems like it retain more value, but you never know.  I always remember Cate Blanchett's character in Woody Allen's movie Blue Jasmine screaming about how they told her all her Van Cleef jewelry was an investment.


I love the large initial, and this is beautiful.  I espcially think the YG rope makes it so unique. 

I would get it if I were you... jewelry is for you.  I buy bling, and the styles I buy, the next generation would not want.  I have a niece, and she is not into jewelry.  She prefers "experiences" and wants cash for gifts.  Actually, all the kids now seem to want cash... saves me time... I just buy gift cards!  

My point being... passing down jewelry is a romantic myth, created by marketing to justify the high cost that it will "last forever".  If someone might want your S, it will not be because it's Verdura nor their initial, it will be because it once belonged to you, the sentimental value.  So I say yes... buy it!  

The S is gorgeous, and it would look fabulous on a long chain (I love long necklaces too)!  I would get it now so you can enjoy it!  Part of buying all this expensive stuff is the enjoyment and wearing it!  You've missed out for the past 5 years!


----------



## mikimoto007

sbelle said:


> The rope detail is gorgeous!!  I just looked at the pictures that my SA sent me with my initial and I discovered that I have been debating this purchase since 2016!  For goodness sake!  I should have bought it already!
> 
> View attachment 5133632
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I am thinking about the larger size since I tend to wear long necklaces.  The smaller initial would be lost in a long length.  The non-Verdura initial pendant I bought to quench my thirst is about .75 inch (as compared to the Verdura small which is about .67 inch) and I wear it on a shorter chain.  It still feels a little small for me.  So I don't think you would find the small size too big!
> 
> I do think sometimes that there is more value to the Verdura.  For example, the pave Byzantine Ray earrings (2.7 carats) I was discussing above were around $15,000 and at the time I felt that if they were VCA they would have been more.  But, I guess that the real value is determined by how much you could get back if you turned around and sold the item.  VCA seems like it retains more value, but you never know.  I always remember Cate Blanchett's character in Woody Allen's movie Blue Jasmine screaming about how they told her all her Van Cleef jewelry was an investment.



Haha, if it's been your head since 2016, you need to get it!  Still, I can understand why you would have held off, particularly as Verdura don't appear to be as aggressive with price increases.

I think you're right on the initial size. Given the current style for very dainty pieces, I think maybe I'm a little carried away with that. Given I am not fine boned, a bigger piece might be better proportioned on me. 

That should exactly what I was thinking. Your earrings above are such a statement piece. I doubt that such a statement piece could be bought for a similar amount from VCA.

Thank you for sharing. They are such gorgeous, bold peces.


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> My point being... passing down jewelry is a romantic myth, created by marketing to justify the high cost that it will "last forever".



So true !

I have daughters who have made it clear to me that they are not interested in any of my jewelry.  Consequently, I never buy anything thinking that they will wear it one day.  So that really means that worrying about no one in my family having the same initial is silly.   Even if one my daughters did, she would never be interested in wearing it !


----------



## BigAkoya

For any Roberto Coin lovers out there, Roberto Coin is making a collection that is exclusive to Mayors.  
As FYI, Mayors is a jewelry company based in the Southeast, mainly Florida and Georgia I think.  They are interesting as they have pieces that are very reasonably priced, but they also carry high end names.  They also carry nice watches (I purchased my first Rolex there).  Anyway, my point is... this is not some cheesy mall jewelry store.

If anyone likes Roberto Coin, there is talk of a new collection exclusive to Mayors, so I wanted to share. 
Mayors Is Betting On A High/Low Mix This Fall – JCK (jckonline.com)


----------



## vinotastic

BigAkoya said:


> For any Roberto Coin lovers out there, Roberto Coin is making a collection that is exclusive to Mayors.
> As FYI, Mayors is a jewelry company based in the Southeast, mainly Florida and Georgia I think.  They are interesting as they have pieces that are very reasonably priced, but they also carry high end names.  They also carry nice watches (I purchased my first Rolex there).  Anyway, my point is... this is not some cheesy mall jewelry store.
> 
> If anyone likes Roberto Coin, there is talk of a new collection exclusive to Mayors, so I wanted to share.
> Mayors Is Betting On A High/Low Mix This Fall – JCK (jckonline.com)



I don’t have any pieces. I have a few of the love in Verona items on my wishlist. I don’t live in the south but an exclusive collection sounds interesting!


----------



## BigAkoya

vinotastic said:


> I don’t have any pieces. I have a few of the love in Verona items on my wishlist. I don’t live in the south but an exclusive collection sounds interesting!


I am sure if you like this collection, they will ship.  Here is a list of the brands they carry so you can get an idea of the type of store they are.  Of course, not all physical stores carry all the brands:   Brands | Mayors


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> For any Roberto Coin lovers out there, Roberto Coin is making a collection that is exclusive to Mayors.
> As FYI, Mayors is a jewelry company based in the Southeast, mainly Florida and Georgia I think.  They are interesting as they have pieces that are very reasonably priced, but they also carry high end names.  They also carry nice watches (I purchased my first Rolex there).  Anyway, my point is... this is not some cheesy mall jewelry store.
> 
> If anyone likes Roberto Coin, there is talk of a new collection exclusive to Mayors, so I wanted to share.
> Mayors Is Betting On A High/Low Mix This Fall – JCK (jckonline.com)



Mayor's is where I first saw Pasquale Bruni pieces, back when I was in law school. Roberto Coin does have some beautiful pieces. Going to check this out, thanks for the info!


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> I wonder if there are TPFers that buy from Whiteflash...  the center and one of the side stones.
> View attachment 5014507


I just started recently obsessing over Whiteflash’s and Brian Gavin’s diamond bangles. Are they truly that much more sparkly? You’re ring is GORGEOUS btw!


----------



## oranGetRee

I am probably the odd one. Besides chaumet, I like Hermes fine jewellery too.  H ones are more neutral and suitable for me to wear to work


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> I just started recently obsessing over Whiteflash’s and Brian Gavin’s diamond bangles. Are they truly that much more sparkly? You’re ring is GORGEOUS btw!


They so are, I am sorry to say.   Their ACAs are really out of this world, and I have searched high and low and tried a ton of diamonds. (Not that I own a ton, just tried them.). My friends were just saying that the WF bangle is an amazing deal.  Let me tag a friend and see if she can share pics of her bangle.


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> They so are, I am sorry to say.   Their ACAs are really out of this world, and I have searched high and low and tried a ton of diamonds. (Not that I own a ton, just tried them.). My friends were just saying that the WF bangle is an amazing deal.  Let me tag a friend and see if she can share pics of her bangle.


Thanks! I’d love to see her bangle!


----------



## everydayglam32

nycmamaofone said:


> Obviously I’m obsessed with VCA, but I was curious what other VCA-obsessed people wear besides VCA and Cartier. I find myself buying too many Alhambra pieces and am wondering if I need to branch out lol. Pieces that “go” with VCA are a plus. Pics welcome!


Maybe Faberge??? Faberge looks exquisite . Not sure it it’s just me haha ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ugh, I saw this a few days ago....it's literally screaming my name.....would be perfect.....must resist.....


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh, I saw this a few days ago....it's literally screaming my name.....would be perfect.....must resist.....
> 
> View attachment 5156821


THis is really pretty.  I love colored gemstones.   Looks nice on your hand.


----------



## BigAkoya

This thread needs some loving…

For the Roberto Coin lovers…
Every time I see this ad, my eyes just stop.  I actually like the WG pave bangle.  Nice and blingy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> THis is really pretty.  I love colored gemstones.   Looks nice on your hand.



thank you I’ve decided it will go very well with the frivole pave pendant and earrings with the pink sapphire. It’s much better in person, too.


----------



## Canturi lover

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh, I saw this a few days ago....it's literally screaming my name.....would be perfect.....must resist.....
> 
> View attachment 5156821


I love this @Notorious Pink. Is this an Emily Wheeler Ombré band?


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> This thread needs some loving…
> 
> For the Roberto Coin lovers…
> Every time I see this ad, my eyes just stop.  I actually like the WG pave bangle.  Nice and blingy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171943


I keep seeing this collection too and it always catches my eye!
The two RC retailers in my area haven’t received any of it yet, but When they do I will for sure be checking it out.


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> This thread needs some loving…
> 
> For the Roberto Coin lovers…
> Every time I see this ad, my eyes just stop.  I actually like the WG pave bangle.  Nice and blingy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171943



Wow, the partial diamond is under $6,000 and I believe a lot of vendors give a discount on RC, even if it’s small, I’d prefer these to the $16,000 VCA Perlee. I have to be honest, I did try the Sweet Perlee, and the YG was adorable, and I would have bought it if it was $6000, but definitely not at $16,000. It’s definitely a stacking piece, so you’d need 2, and then you’re better off getting the regular size plus have money left for another bracelet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Canturi lover said:


> I love this @Notorious Pink. Is this an Emily Wheeler Ombré band?


No, actually it’s at London Jeweters - one of their own in-house pieces. There was a blue version as well,you can see it on their Instagram.


----------



## KristenG

I don’t wear much jewelry, so my other pieces I wear daily are a rose gold Cartier LOVE bracelet I got back in 2013, and Cartier LOVE rose gold wedding band with 8 diamonds, and non branded diamond studs. DH just purchased my first VCA Alhambra pendant today. Excited to pair it with my other classic pieces.


----------



## Canturi lover

Notorious Pink said:


> No, actually it’s at London Jeweters - one of their own in-house pieces. There was a blue version as well,you can see it on their Instagram.


Thank you. Off to check them out.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> This thread needs some loving…
> 
> For the Roberto Coin lovers…
> Every time I see this ad, my eyes just stop.  I actually like the WG pave bangle.  Nice and blingy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171943


If they came out with a rainbow non-pave like the rainbow love I would have to get this.


----------



## andforpoise

I recently got a Roberto Coin initial necklace with my son’s first initial. It’s so sparkly!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you. Off to check them out.



Found the pic:


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Found the pic:
> 
> View attachment 5173489



Oh I love this!!!!


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> This thread needs some loving…
> 
> For the Roberto Coin lovers…
> Every time I see this ad, my eyes just stop.  I actually like the WG pave bangle.  Nice and blingy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171943


I am really enjoying mine (non-pave). Great layering piece and so versatile.


----------



## BigAkoya

Nice YouTube showing the making of the new Tiffany Knot... 
UPDATE:  Link to the collection to make it easier for everyone:   Tiffany Knot Jewelry | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## marbella8

couturequeen said:


> I am really enjoying mine (non-pave). Great layering piece and so versatile.



Could you kindly post a modeling photo?

I tried the Sweet-Perlee clover a couple weeks back (posted the photo in case someone wants to compare to modeling shots hopefully someone will post here for the Roberto Coin) and saw 2 women I know with them this week, one with one in YG, and the other had stacked a RG and WG, and they were so under impressive for $16,000. I couldn’t believe the one who had stacked them and paid $32,000, instead of getting the full size. She told me she was on the waitlist for that one, lol.
I’d love to see how these look, and at its price point for sure if they are cute....


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> Could you kindly post a modeling photo?
> 
> I tried the Sweet-Perlee clover a couple weeks back (posted the photo in case someone wants to compare to modeling shots hopefully someone will post here for the Roberto Coin) and saw 2 women I know with them this week, one with one in YG, and the other had stacked a RG and WG, and they were so under impressive for $16,000. I couldn’t believe the one who had stacked them and paid $32,000, instead of getting the full size. She told me she was on the waitlist for that one, lol.
> I’d love to see how these look, and at its price point for sure if they are cute....
> 
> View attachment 5177737


Aesthesic only, I prefer the clean design of Roberto Coin.  I think the milgrain bead edge on the Sweets overpowers the bangle. However, brand-wise, VCA is most recognizable.  

Also, if one is not tied to VCA and want a clean diamond bangle, in addition to the Roberto Coin clover/pave bangle, take a look at the this Tiffany Metro five-row diamond bangle.  It's so clean and the edges are crispy, hence I think it goes with a lot more pieces. This bangle sparkles like mad, but the big downside is it is only half circle diamonds.  I asked Tiffany if they would do it in full circile diamonds and they said no.  The full circle diamond version is the true bangle.  

Here is the five row hinged bangle (half circle diamonds) - looks nice only from top, underside is just metal
Tiffany Metro five-row hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co. 

Here is the full circle diamond true bangle (no hinge) - the photo makes it look big, but it's really dainty though in real life with just three rows.  
Tiffany Metro three-row bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> They so are, I am sorry to say.   Their ACAs are really out of this world, and I have searched high and low and tried a ton of diamonds. (Not that I own a ton, just tried them.). My friends were just saying that the WF bangle is an amazing deal.  Let me tag a friend and see if she can share pics of her bangle.





mmiller769 said:


> Thanks! I’d love to see her bangle!


So sorry for the delay! I did try this 3 ctw Whiteflash bracelet but did not keep it because it was not a perfect fit for my wrist. I do not yet have a VCA bangle and felt like I'd like to try a diamond bangle with a VCA bangle before deciding. These seem to only come in one size. Here's a close up of the bangle. The diamonds are perfection! (My hand looks like it was in a fist fight or something so I cut that part of the picture off!)


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> This thread needs some loving…
> 
> For the Roberto Coin lovers…
> Every time I see this ad, my eyes just stop.  I actually like the WG pave bangle.  Nice and blingy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171943


I actually really like these bangles a lot. I'd love to try them. The prices are tempting for those of us who may not get Pelee Clover or a perlee pave bangle.


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Aesthesic only, I prefer the clean design of Roberto Coin.  I think the milgrain bead edge on the Sweets overpowers the bangle. However, brand-wise, VCA is most recognizable.
> 
> Also, if one is not tied to VCA and want a clean diamond bangle, in addition to the Roberto Coin clover/pave bangle, take a look at the this Tiffany Metro five-row diamond bangle.  It's so clean and the edges are crispy, hence I think it goes with a lot more pieces. This bangle sparkles like mad, but the big downside is it is only half circle diamonds.  I asked Tiffany if they would do it in full circile diamonds and they said no.  The full circle diamond version is the true bangle.
> 
> Here is the five row hinged bangle (half circle diamonds) - looks nice only from top, underside is just metal
> Tiffany Metro five-row hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Here is the full circle diamond true bangle (no hinge) - the photo makes it look big, but it's really dainty though in real life with just three rows.
> Tiffany Metro three-row bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.



tjanm


DS2006 said:


> So sorry for the delay! I did try this 3 ctw Whiteflash bracelet but did not keep it because it was not a perfect fit for my wrist. I do not yet have a VCA bangle and felt like I'd like to try a diamond bangle with a VCA bangle before deciding. These seem to only come in one size. Here's a close up of the bangle. The diamonds are perfection! (My hand looks like it was in a fist fight or something so I cut that part of the picture off!)
> 
> View attachment 5178006



I find a tennis bracelet within a stack, that’s the same size/length as the bangles is perfect.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I actually really like these bangles a lot. I'd love to try them. The prices are tempting for those of us who may not get Pelee Clover or a perlee pave bangle.


The five row is so so beautiful!  Sparkles like mad, which I think you know I'm a fan of Tiffany diamonds.  If I weren't so picky about "half" things which look unfinished to me, I'd get that five row bangle for sure.  It's beyond gorgeous.  But I'm the type that won't buy a cable sweater if it's only cabled in the front and not the back as to me, it looks unfinished and halfbaked.  The SA said some people prefer a half circle diamond as they don't want to bang the diamonds.  For me though, as diamonds the hardest substance on earth, these sparkly little guys should be fine with a little banging.    

In real life, I think this bangle looks blingy-er (is that a word?) than the VCA 3-row bangle.  Don't get me wrong, I like VCA, but for a true diamond bangle, the Tiffany Metro speaks to me, all diamonds, all the way to the edge.  The milgrain bead edge of the VCA bangle is a different look, and to me, one is buying a "VCA bangle", not a "diamond bangle".  It's really what you're looking for.  I also think if you wear other brands, a simple diamond bangle goes with more pieces as it does not have the milgrain bead edge which can add a more antique/old world elegance vs. a clean crisp look.  It's all preference.  

If you prefer a daintier bangle, the Metro also comes in a single row hinged and single row full circle: 
Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co. 
Tiffany Metro bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.

I hope you can try it on and see if you like it.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> The five row is so so beautiful!  Sparkles like mad, which I think you know I'm a fan of Tiffany diamonds.  If I weren't so picky about "half" things which look unfinished to me, I'd get that five row bangle for sure.  It's beyond gorgeous.  But I'm the type that won't buy a cable sweater if it's only cabled in the front and not the back as to me, it looks unfinished and halfbaked.  The SA said some people prefer a half circle diamond as they don't want to bang the diamonds.  For me though, as diamonds the hardest substance on earth, these sparkly little guys should be fine with a little banging.
> 
> In real life, I think this bangle looks blingy-er (is that a word?) than the VCA 3-row bangle.  Don't get me wrong, I like VCA, but for a true diamond bangle, the Tiffany Metro speaks to me, all diamonds, all the way to the edge.  The milgrain bead edge of the VCA bangle is a different look, and to me, one is buying a "VCA bangle", not a "diamond bangle".  It's really what you're looking for.  I also think if you wear other brands, a simple diamond bangle goes with more pieces as it does not have the milgrain bead edge which can add a more antique/old world elegance vs. a clean crisp look.  It's all preference.
> 
> If you prefer a daintier bangle, the Metro also comes in a single row hinged and single row full circle:
> Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> Tiffany Metro bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> I hope you can try it on and see if you like it.



I actually have tried on the single row Metro bangles before and they are very pretty! I like the oval hinged better.  I just need to decide what I'd wear with them so I can make sure everything works together! 



marbella8 said:


> I find a tennis bracelet within a stack, that’s the same size/length as the bangles is perfect.



I actually am also considering a bezeled diamond tennis bracelet because I think it coordinates with VCA so well!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> The five row is so so beautiful!  Sparkles like mad, which I think you know I'm a fan of Tiffany diamonds.  If I weren't so picky about "half" things which look unfinished to me, I'd get that five row bangle for sure.  It's beyond gorgeous.  But I'm the type that won't buy a cable sweater if it's only cabled in the front and not the back as to me, it looks unfinished and halfbaked.  The SA said some people prefer a half circle diamond as they don't want to bang the diamonds.  For me though, as diamonds the hardest substance on earth, these sparkly little guys should be fine with a little banging.
> 
> In real life, I think this bangle looks blingy-er (is that a word?) than the VCA 3-row bangle.  Don't get me wrong, I like VCA, but for a true diamond bangle, the Tiffany Metro speaks to me, all diamonds, all the way to the edge.  The milgrain bead edge of the VCA bangle is a different look, and to me, one is buying a "VCA bangle", not a "diamond bangle".  It's really what you're looking for.  I also think if you wear other brands, a simple diamond bangle goes with more pieces as it does not have the milgrain bead edge which can add a more antique/old world elegance vs. a clean crisp look.  It's all preference.
> 
> If you prefer a daintier bangle, the Metro also comes in a single row hinged and single row full circle:
> Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> Tiffany Metro bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> I hope you can try it on and see if you like it.


I agree, the half around bothers me. I am actually in process of getting some diamond bangles that go all the way around. I searched far and wide for the right ones, cross fingers they fit perfectly with my love bracelets. I did not know until recently that Tiffany made similar ones. I had looked at the Cartier ones, but also half way and the price point makes my eyes water since I want multiple.
So anyone else looking for dismond bangles I would encourage looking at non branded ones. Lots of options out there.


----------



## mmiller769

DS2006 said:


> So sorry for the delay! I did try this 3 ctw Whiteflash bracelet but did not keep it because it was not a perfect fit for my wrist. I do not yet have a VCA bangle and felt like I'd like to try a diamond bangle with a VCA bangle before deciding. These seem to only come in one size. Here's a close up of the bangle. The diamonds are perfection! (My hand looks like it was in a fist fight or something so I cut that part of the picture off!)
> 
> View attachment 5178006


WOW! I can tell it has a lot of fire. Regarding sizing, Whiteflash told me it only comes in 7” circumference. SO sizing was not an option. I’m guessing they said the same to you? Such a shame! It’s a stunner!


----------



## marbella8

lynne_ross said:


> I agree, the half around bothers me. I am actually in process of getting some diamond bangles that go all the way around. I searched far and wide for the right ones, cross fingers they fit perfectly with my love bracelets. I did not know until recently that Tiffany made similar ones. I had looked at the Cartier ones, but also half way and the price point makes my eyes water since I want multiple.
> So anyone else looking for dismond bangles I would encourage looking at non branded ones. Lots of options out there.


I’ve been looking for non-branded 18k with and without diamonds, but haven’t had much success, bc they don’t tend to make them in multiple sizes, so I can find what fits me 

I do want to see your stack when they arrive though 

@BigAkoya and @lynne_ross I also don’t like 1/2 diamonds. Annoys me as most tend to turn.


----------



## lynne_ross

marbella8 said:


> I’ve been looking for non-branded 18k with and without diamonds, but haven’t had much success, bc they don’t tend to make them in multiple sizes, so I can find what fits me
> 
> I do want to see your stack when they arrive though
> 
> @BigAkoya and @lynne_ross I also don’t like 1/2 diamonds. Annoys me as most tend to turn.


Will share pic once I receive. Agree on the turning. My loves are very loose and turn easily. Need full around pave.


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> I’ve been looking for non-branded 18k with and without diamonds, but haven’t had much success, bc they don’t tend to make them in multiple sizes, so I can find what fits me
> 
> I do want to see your stack when they arrive though
> 
> @BigAkoya and @lynne_ross I also don’t like 1/2 diamonds. Annoys me as most tend to turn.


If you are thinking of stacking, Picchiotti makes these Xpandable bracelets that stack neatly.
Their website stinks and only shows very pieces, but they have a whole line of Xpandable. 
Series – Picchiotti 

Here is a screen shot


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> If you are thinking of stacking, Picchiotti makes these Xpandable bracelets that stack neatly.
> Their website stinks and only shows very pieces, but they have a whole line of Xpandable.
> Series – Picchiotti
> 
> Here is a screen shot
> View attachment 5178100


Thanks  I love them! I’m going to check them up.


----------



## chiaoapple

I have very recently started considering Tiffany’s (previously I thought of them as mainly a sterling silver brand), and am now appreciating they have some interesting gold/diamond designs. I was also surprised that the RG pave T1 bangle seemed “good value for money” compared to other luxury brands. 
Also tried on some Bvlgari in my quest to find good RG options. 
I love seeing everyone’s try on / modelling pieces so here are a few from me!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> I have very recently started considering Tiffany’s (previously I thought of them as mainly a sterling silver brand), and am now appreciating they have some interesting gold/diamond designs. I was also surprised that the RG pave T1 bangle seemed “good value for money” compared to other luxury brands.
> Also tried on some Bvlgari in my quest to find good RG options.
> I love seeing everyone’s try on / modelling pieces so here are a few from me!
> View attachment 5178212
> View attachment 5178213
> View attachment 5178214
> View attachment 5178215


I really like the T1 wide on you.
I also like this, also in RG. It’s clean but sparkly too.  I tried it on in WG, and it’s a very unique bangle look.  is also full circle diamonds.

And yes, I wouldn’t underestimate Tiffany.  Yes, they do silver, but they have fine jewelry and are famous for their colored gemstones.  I posted a photo of a Paraiba Tourmaline ring a few posts above.  They have beautiful colored gemstones. And you probably know they were recently purchased by LVMH, so there will be changes which I hope are for the good.

Here is another that I like the design, but it’s half circle.  This is the RG version.





__





						Tiffany T pavé diamond hinged bangle in 18k rose gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> I have very recently started considering Tiffany’s (previously I thought of them as mainly a sterling silver brand), and am now appreciating they have some interesting gold/diamond designs. I was also surprised that the RG pave T1 bangle seemed “good value for money” compared to other luxury brands.
> Also tried on some Bvlgari in my quest to find good RG options.
> I love seeing everyone’s try on / modelling pieces so here are a few from me!


@chiaoapple l I agree with you. I think Bvlgari offers some really lovely options. I am adding a couple pics here for reference from visits I had a while back. I especially liked the Serpenti Viper (snake) paired with the Serpenti Viper (non snake) bracelet. It adds a little something to the single wrap version without upgrading to the full double wrap Viper (snake) - which I might add is pure heaven.

As for the T1: I tried a few versions and this I feel is better suited either with other T1 bracelets (as you can flip one in the other direction but they still will not be flush but at least a bit better stacked) or with chain bracelets. The T portion, which protrudes, impedes the ability to stack it with other bracelets for fear of scratches. On its own, however, I think it is quite lovely. I have to say I have a soft spot for the Hardware Collection but its certainly a different look (more rock/harder - lol hence name) in comparison to the feminine nature of VCA.

@BigAkoya I tried the T pave as well and it is very elegant and sophisticated. Ive attached a pic for reference.  I'm no wrist model  but Im adding pics here incase someone wanted to see pics of it in person.

Of the above, I still love the Serpenti Viper (snake) the most. The double version is so beautiful but it certainly would be a "worn-alone" piece as pairing it with something else, I think, could come across ostentatious and gaudy.


----------



## Rami00

glamourbag said:


> @chiaoapple l I agree with you. I think Bvlgari offers some really lovely options. I am adding a couple pics here for reference from visits I had a while back. I especially liked the Serpenti Viper (snake) paired with the Serpenti Viper (non snake) bracelet. It adds a little something to the single wrap version without upgrading to the full double wrap Viper (snake) - which I might add is pure heaven.
> 
> As for the T1: I tried a few versions and this I feel is better suited either with other T1 bracelets (as you can flip one in the other direction but they still will not be flush but at least a bit better stacked) or with chain bracelets. The T portion, which protrudes, impedes the ability to stack it with other bracelets for fear of scratches. On its own, however, I think it is quite lovely. I have to say I have a soft spot for the Hardware Collection but its certainly a different look (more rock/harder - lol hence name) in comparison to the feminine nature of VCA.
> 
> @BigAkoya I tried the T pave as well and it is very elegant and sophisticated. Ive attached a pic for reference.  I'm no wrist model  but Im adding pics here incase someone wanted to see pics of it in person.
> 
> Of the above, I still love the Serpenti Viper (snake) the most. The double version is so beautiful but it certainly would be a "worn-alone" piece as pairing it with something else, I think, could come across ostentatious and gaudy.


WOW! So much eye candy and you are definitely a wrist/hand model. I really love the serpenti with (non snake) version. And the last pic with Tiffany and VCA took me by surprise. STUNNING! 
Thank you for posting these pics. I have to try it next time.


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> WOW! So much eye candy and you are definitely a wrist/hand model. I really love the serpenti with (non snake) version. And the last pic with Tiffany and VCA took me by surprise. STUNNING!
> Thank you for posting these pics. I have to try it next time.


You are too sweet! Im dropping you ideas @Rami00


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> @chiaoapple l I agree with you. I think Bvlgari offers some really lovely options. I am adding a couple pics here for reference from visits I had a while back. I especially liked the Serpenti Viper (snake) paired with the Serpenti Viper (non snake) bracelet. It adds a little something to the single wrap version without upgrading to the full double wrap Viper (snake) - which I might add is pure heaven.
> 
> As for the T1: I tried a few versions and this I feel is better suited either with other T1 bracelets (as you can flip one in the other direction but they still will not be flush but at least a bit better stacked) or with chain bracelets. The T portion, which protrudes, impedes the ability to stack it with other bracelets for fear of scratches. On its own, however, I think it is quite lovely. I have to say I have a soft spot for the Hardware Collection but its certainly a different look (more rock/harder - lol hence name) in comparison to the feminine nature of VCA.
> 
> @BigAkoya I tried the T pave as well and it is very elegant and sophisticated. Ive attached a pic for reference.  I'm no wrist model  but Im adding pics here incase someone wanted to see pics of it in person.
> 
> Of the above, I still love the Serpenti Viper (snake) the most. The double version is so beautiful but it certainly would be a "worn-alone" piece as pairing it with something else, I think, could come across ostentatious and gaudy.


The bracelets are gorgeous on you.  I really like the T and T1 collection (T1 more than T), but my hesitation has been that it's a bit logo-y, and you know, I'm really anti-logo for fine jewelry.  Iconic, ok, but logo is not me.

That said, wow... I love the double Serpenti on you.  I have not been a fan of Bvlgari in the past as they mostly did YG and had too much metal in their designs.  I also have not been a fan of Serpenti as the snake's eyes are a bit scary for me to look at.  
But this WG Serpenti is really nice.  A bold bracelet is what I like on my wrist.  Plus, no scary eyes!   I just went to the website and see this double wrap is new! I am going to stop in Bvlgari next time I'm in NYC. I usually never go in, I just walk right past them... too much YG!  .  But not anymore... you inspired me..  Serpenti looks really great on your arm!

I also completely agree with your assessment of T and T1.  I love the look, especially T1 Wide tne T pave, but it's not me.  The design is a hard look, and the pieces are structured with sharp edges (e.g. 90 degree edges).  I prefer more a softer look for jewelry (my role model is Elizabeth Taylor bling.  ).  I also agree T and T1 do not go well with VCA.  VCA is softer, more feminine.

I do love the Serpenti on you.  If you stack, the two in your first photo are gorgeous.  For me, I'm not a big stacker and prefer one bold piece.  I like the double Serpenti and would wear it alone.

Did you find it has too much metal?  When you tried it on, did you get the sense of a "diamond bracelet" or a "bracelet with diamonds".  For example, I think of the Tiffany Metro bangle as a "diamond bracelet", but the VCA Clover bangle as a "bracelet with diamonds."

Thanks for sharing these photos!  

UPDATE:  Surfing the Bvlgari website... I like these two pieces, but I'm getting scared again.  Those eyes are so scary to me. 
Serpenti White gold Bracelet 356522 | Bvlgari (bulgari.com)
Serpenti White gold Ring 355339 | Bvlgari (bulgari.com)


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> The bracelets are gorgeous on you.  I really like the T and T1 collection (T1 more than T), but my hesitation has been that it's a bit logo-y, and you know, I'm really anti-logo for fine jewelry.  Iconic, ok, but logo is not me.
> 
> That said, wow... I love the double Serpenti on you.  I have not been a fan of Bvlgari in the past as they mostly did YG and had too much metal in their designs.  I also have not been a fan of Serpenti as the snake's eyes are a bit scary for me to look at.
> But this WG Serpenti is really nice.  A bold bracelet is what I like on my wrist.  Plus, no scary eyes!   I just went to the website and see this double wrap is new! I am going to stop in Bvlgari next time I'm in NYC. I usually never go in, I just walk right past them... too much YG!  .  But not anymore... you inspired me..  Serpenti looks really great on your arm!
> 
> I also completely agree with your assessment of T and T1.  I love the look, especially T1 Wide tne T pave, but it's not me.  The design is a hard look, and the pieces are structured with sharp edges (e.g. 90 degree edges).  I prefer more a softer look for jewelry (my role model is Elizabeth Taylor bling.  ).  I also agree T and T1 do not go well with VCA.  VCA is softer, more feminine.
> 
> I do love the Serpenti on you.  If you stack, the two in your first photo are gorgeous.  For me, I'm not a big stacker and prefer one bold piece.  I like the double Serpenti and would wear it alone.
> 
> Did you find it has too much metal?  When you tried it on, did you get the sense of a "diamond bracelet" or a "bracelet with diamonds".  For example, I think of the Tiffany Metro bangle as a "diamond bracelet", but the VCA Clover bangle as a "bracelet with diamonds."
> 
> Thanks for sharing these photos!


Honestly, it is one of the few bracelets that have stood out to me (both the single wrap and double wrap versions) from all the different ones I've been looking at. It was the primary competitor to the Perlee for me and choosing was hard for me. It still is on my wishlist.
I know what you mean regarding "too much metal" and I feel this is a diamond bracelet not a white gold bracelet with diamonds. Especially in white gold, the metal blends into the diamonds (if that makes sense) and the metal isn't the primary feature with just some diamonds added. To me it is the other way around. I find the carat weight is good in comparison what you get at Cartier/VCA for the same price point.  The plus for this piece is that the diamonds go right around and because of that it is like a little beacon under lights - for sure a stand alone piece. Another plus -like you said - no face!!!!   The versions with the eyes are unappealing to me as well.
I think a stop in the store is definitely warranted. Worst case scenario, you can say that this design is not of interest to you. I feel Bvlgari is making a bigger break through in North America than in the past. I know in some countries (ex: Middle East and Europe) I think the brand has been more "popular" than it has been here. I find we are a bit "slow" over here....

Oh and re: Elizabeth Taylor - I mean she was epic in the jewelry world! A true collector in a world where access to luxury, fashion and jewelry was/is often taken for granted.


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we are talking about animals... 
Cute cats!  I love fuzzy cats, especially ones with round fat faces.    
With brings me to... big cats!  The Panthere collection is speaking to me.  I like the WG pave/oynx/emerald bangle a lot.  
Here is a link to Panthere bracelets in case anyone might be interested:   Panthère de Cartier Bracelets 

For fun... here is a photo of a pendant.  The photo is not me.  I don't live near a Cartier, so this is the SA I'm working with who was gracious to send me mod shots of the necklace I asked about. 

CRHP700480 - Panthère de Cartier necklace - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Honestly, it is one of the few bracelets that have stood out to me (both the single wrap and double wrap versions) from all the different ones I've been looking at. It was the primary competitor to the Perlee for me and choosing was hard for me. It still is on my wishlist.
> I know what you mean regarding "too much metal" and I feel this is a diamond bracelet not a white gold bracelet with diamonds. Especially in white gold, the metal blends into the diamonds (if that makes sense) and the metal isn't the primary feature with just some diamonds added. To me it is the other way around. I find the carat weight is good in comparison what you get at Cartier/VCA for the same price point.  The plus for this piece is that the diamonds go right around and because of that it is like a little beacon under lights - for sure a stand alone piece. Another plus -like you said - no face!!!!   The versions with the eyes are unappealing to me as well.
> I think a stop in the store is definitely warranted. Worst case scenario, you can say that this design is not of interest to you. I feel Bvlgari is making a bigger break through in North America than in the past. I know in some countries (ex: Middle East and Europe) I think the brand has been more "popular" than it has been here. I find we are a bit "slow" over here....
> 
> Oh and re: Elizabeth Taylor - I mean she was epic in the jewelry world! A true collector in a world where access to luxury, fashion and jewelry was/is often taken for granted.


Thank you for your thoughts.  I will definitely drop by to try on Serpenti.  Your Perlee is gorgeous!  I think maybe the single wrap will look with your Perlee if you want to bling up your arm.  Not sure though as the edges on the Serpenti are sharp.  It may still work. 

And yes on Elizabeth Taylor... she loved jewlery, not logos.  A true collector as you said!  She had the most amazing emerald, ruby, sapphire collections.  I'm building my collection to be a humble mini-mini version.   

Here is a great book on her collection, written by her so her stories are wonderful:   Elizabeth Taylor: My Love Affair with Jewelry: Taylor, Elizabeth: 8601416075631: Amazon.com: Books 

When her collection went up for auction at, I just had to fly to Christie's and see her pieces in real life before they were sold off. Wow.. so beautiful.  And that humongos Asscher cut diamond ring.  She is truly my jewelry icon.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Since we are talking about animals...
> Cute cats!  I love fuzzy cats, especially ones with round fat faces.
> With brings me to... big cats!  The Panthere collection is speaking to me.  I like the WG pave/oynx/emerald bangle a lot.
> Here is a link to Panthere bracelets in case anyone might be interested:   Panthère de Cartier Bracelets
> 
> For fun... here is a photo of a pendant.  The photo is not me.  I don't live near a Cartier, so this is the SA I'm working with who was gracious to send me mod shots of the necklace I asked about.
> 
> CRHP700480 - Panthère de Cartier necklace - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier


I don’t often find myself drawn to Cartier pieces but the Panthere line is an exception. I particularly find the rings amazing, so bold and “powerful”. Once you start getting into the pave pieces such as this one you have linked here it becomes like a piece of art.
I’ve never seen this piece in person but it is beautiful. 
Oh so many beautiful pieces - how can one ever decide!!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Loving all the Bvlgari pics. Does anybody own these Diva’s dream earrings? I have been seriously considering this to venture out of VCA. What do you all think?


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> WOW! I can tell it has a lot of fire. Regarding sizing, Whiteflash told me it only comes in 7” circumference. SO sizing was not an option. I’m guessing they said the same to you? Such a shame! It’s a stunner!


Just ask WF to custom make one. They can easily. And I’m sure they. Can make a full bangle if you like as well.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Found the pic:
> 
> View attachment 5173489


I love this! Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I actually have tried on the single row Metro bangles before and they are very pretty! I like the oval hinged better.  I just need to decide what I'd wear with them so I can make sure everything works together!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am also considering a bezeled diamond tennis bracelet because I think it coordinates with VCA so well!


By the way, my SIL had a bezel tennis bracelet.  It was really beautiful and the setting makes it really unique.  It was also in an odd way more sparkly than the classic prong settings.  Hard to describe, but I'm sure you've checked out all types of settings. 
I think a bezel setting would be gorgeous!  Very DBTY which I think it's such a clean and beautiful look.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, my SIL had a bezel tennis bracelet.  It was really beautiful and the setting makes it really unique.  It was also in an odd way more sparkly than the classic prong settings.  Hard to describe, but I'm sure you've checked out all types of settings.
> I think a bezel setting would be gorgeous!  Very DBTY which I think it's such a clean and beautiful look.



I actually have long and short dbty platinum necklaces custom made by Whiteflash. That was another reason I was thinking the bezel tennis bracelet might be a good option! I thought it would be good with the beaded edges of VCA jewelry, too! I am leaning in that direction at the moment, and I can see later whether it meets my needs or whether I'd also like a bangle. I also like a plain classic 4 prong tennis bracelet, but the bezels have a slightly more casual look to me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I love the Serpenti, too. I think I posted earlier, but if not:



im not set on this stack, so the metal of the serpenti will depend on what I wind up with (pg or wg)


----------



## Notorious Pink

By the way, I’d love some input. I have a riviera necklace (like a tennis necklace but the diamonds are graduated, I think the center stone is about a carat) which I never ever wear. I’m thinking of having it remade into a pair of earrings and two bracelets.

I would do long earrings like these from Briony Raymond.I would also have some attachment on the underside to add a large pink sapphire drop.




based on the length of the necklace I can do like 1 and 2/3 bracelet which is fine - one would just be the diamonds, the other would be diamonds with pink sapphires. These pieces would work with the VCA pg frivole pendant with the sapphire and that London ring. Thoughts?


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> By the way, I’d love some input. I have a riviera necklace (like a tennis necklace but the diamonds are graduated, I think the center stone is about a carat) which I never ever wear. I’m thinking of having it remade into a pair of earrings and two bracelets.
> 
> I would do long earrings like these from Briony Raymond.I would also have some attachment on the underside to add a large pink sapphire drop.
> 
> View attachment 5178693
> 
> 
> based on the length of the necklace I can do like 1 and 2/3 bracelet which is fine - one would just be the diamonds, the other would be diamonds with pink sapphires. These pieces would work with the VCA pg frivole pendant with the sapphire and that London ring. Thoughts?


I had a Riviera necklace once too, and I got rid of it.  It's hard to wear in my opinion.  A bit too plain an everyday diamond necklace, and it's not quite blingy/formal enough for going out.  At least that's what happened to me, so I never wore it.  Mine was also graduated as well.

For me, I am not crazy about graduated diamond earrings.  I feel the design is everywhere, nothing special, but that's just me.  It is for the same reason why I never wore my Rivier necklace.  Yes, it's a bunch of diamonds, but it's nothing special.  I also think for an all diamond only piece, it either has to be branded piece or the design has to make a statement.  I feel with a graduating diamond earring (and Riviera), it is neither, just diamonds which everybody does.  It's all preference of course, but I just wanted to share my point of view here on these designs.

Here is an idea... 
I would take the diamonds and create a bold bangle!  For sure, hands down!
I love colored gemstones, I love bold jewelry, and I love bangles.  I think you do too.
My idea hence is based on a bold piece, not a dainty piece, so this will not work if you are thinking more a dainty piece.
Also, the graduated diamonds are going to be tough to do a link bracelet as they will taper too much and start looking too dainty, unless you want a dainty link bracelet.

I would do a bold bangle and create a pattern based on your diamonds and pink sapphires.  Pink sapphires are not super pricey, so you can get bigger stones and make them the highlight as in the second photo.

Here are some photos to give you an idea.  Full disclosure, the second photo is what I'm working on for my emerald bracelet, but in platinum, not YG.  And the emeralds would be emerald cut, not oval.  I like the first photo, it's a Buccellati bangle, and they make beautiful bold bangles, so you may want to take a look for inspiration.

Anyway, just a thought on what I would do with all your diamonds.  It is rare to have so many good size (non-melee) loose diamonds, so I would put them all back into one bold piece and not sprinkle them into several smaller pieces.

Just my thoughts here.  This might be too bold and tacky for you though if you were thinking something dainty.    
Good luck!


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Since we are talking about animals...
> Cute cats!  I love fuzzy cats, especially ones with round fat faces.
> With brings me to... big cats!  The Panthere collection is speaking to me.  I like the WG pave/oynx/emerald bangle a lot.
> Here is a link to Panthere bracelets in case anyone might be interested:   Panthère de Cartier Bracelets
> 
> For fun... here is a photo of a pendant.  The photo is not me.  I don't live near a Cartier, so this is the SA I'm working with who was gracious to send me mod shots of the necklace I asked about.
> 
> CRHP700480 - Panthère de Cartier necklace - White gold, emeralds, onyx, diamonds - Cartier
> 
> View attachment 5178549
> 
> View attachment 5178550


I LOVE this. Something from the Panthere line is high in my WL. I love cats and I have a big puffy full puffy face cat. But cat jewelry is impossible to find! I have my eye on the smooth wg ring.
This is the ring… below is Pasha. I think he would approve


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> I LOVE this. Something from the Panthere line is high in my WL. I love cats and I have a big puffy full puffy face cat. But cat jewelry is impossible to find! I have my eye on the smooth wg ring.
> This is the ring… below is Pasha. I think he would approve
> View attachment 5178909
> 
> View attachment 5178904


Oh so adorable! That would be beautiful with your signature bangle.


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> I LOVE this. Something from the Panthere line is high in my WL. I love cats and I have a big puffy full puffy face cat. But cat jewelry is impossible to find! I have my eye on the smooth wg ring.
> This is the ring… below is Pasha. I think he would approve
> View attachment 5178909
> 
> View attachment 5178904


The ring is nice, and I love the green eyes!  
Your cat is super cute and fluffy!  I bet your cat is so much fun kneading you!


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> Oh so adorable! That would be beautiful with your signature bangle.


Thanks! Precisely what I was thinking   


BigAkoya said:


> The ring is nice, and I love the green eyes!
> Your cat is super cute and fluffy!  I bet your cat is so much fun kneading you!


Thank you!
You know, it’s funny, I’ve had cats my whole life, and he is the first who does not knead. He is however the cuddliest cat I’ve ever had


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> I LOVE this. Something from the Panthere line is high in my WL. I love cats and I have a big puffy full puffy face cat. But cat jewelry is impossible to find! I have my eye on the smooth wg ring.
> This is the ring… below is Pasha. I think he would approve
> View attachment 5178909
> 
> View attachment 5178904


Is that your cat? Gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> By the way, I’d love some input. I have a riviera necklace (like a tennis necklace but the diamonds are graduated, I think the center stone is about a carat) which I never ever wear. I’m thinking of having it remade into a pair of earrings and two bracelets.
> 
> I would do long earrings like these from Briony Raymond.I would also have some attachment on the underside to add a large pink sapphire drop.
> 
> View attachment 5178693
> 
> 
> based on the length of the necklace I can do like 1 and 2/3 bracelet which is fine - one would just be the diamonds, the other would be diamonds with pink sapphires. These pieces would work with the VCA pg frivole pendant with the sapphire and that London ring. Thoughts?


If you love the earrings and will love the bracelets then go for it. I love white diamonds and pink sapphires together. I can’t picture these with the frivoles pendant though. Not sure styles match.


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone here have a diamond tennis necklace and wear it? I am considering getting a small 4 prong one (even size as I do not like graduated) to wear along or layered with other pieces. Unsure of what I will layer. I love the simplicity of it for everyday wear.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> By the way, I’d love some input. I have a riviera necklace (like a tennis necklace but the diamonds are graduated, I think the center stone is about a carat) which I never ever wear. I’m thinking of having it remade into a pair of earrings and two bracelets.
> 
> I would do long earrings like these from Briony Raymond.I would also have some attachment on the underside to add a large pink sapphire drop.
> 
> View attachment 5178693
> 
> 
> based on the length of the necklace I can do like 1 and 2/3 bracelet which is fine - one would just be the diamonds, the other would be diamonds with pink sapphires. These pieces would work with the VCA pg frivole pendant with the sapphire and that London ring. Thoughts?



the white and the pink would look nice on you!

when @BigAkoya mentioned a bangle, my mind didn’t go to  buccellati. would you c9nsider asking briony to set them into a bangle with the PG or YG beaded edge (As per @DS2006 )
Or   set each diamond in PG or YG, either like a bezel or like some of the YG rings Briony has there. . . .
or in abstract shapes like your own version of serpenti .  . . .

or a ton of chain like DBTY or set in a rigid bangle like ippolota (yes, covid has made my spelling go to heck) or pomellato.

or diamonds set into clusters in a bib necklace made of cabochons (Belperron did a cabouchon bib necklace) https://belperron.com/Products/vintage-sapphire-bib-necklace/


or something abstract like H Stern or even the in house designer at Wempe.

or something from the bellperron handbook. but less gold, more diamonds. Bellperron does a wave bangle in gold with diamonds




__





						Triple Wave Cuff with diamonds - Belperron
					






					belperron.com
				




or perhaps visit Fred Leighton for Inspiration; I saw some boucheron pieces there.

what a fun project! Hugs

p.s. I don’t usually have as much raw material at one time, as you have, but the reworking tends to cost quite a bit. (insert rolling eye emotic9n here lol) IMO, don’t feel like you have to use up the stones all at once. . . . Hold some back for when inspirati9n next strikes (or whispers, sell some to offset the cost of the reconstruction project). I have to admit, my DH and family have no idea  (and probably cannot keep up with my various reconstruction projects over the years; and, that’s how I generally prefer it  I like playing with relatively inexpensive baroque or fireball south sea pearls. I could imagine them encrusted with diamonds in something too.


----------



## Lien

DS2006 said:


> I actually have long and short dbty platinum necklaces custom made by Whiteflash. That was another reason I was thinking the bezel tennis bracelet might be a good option! I thought it would be good with the beaded edges of VCA jewelry, too! I am leaning in that direction at the moment, and I can see later whether it meets my needs or whether I'd also like a bangle. I also like a plain classic 4 prong tennis bracelet, but the bezels have a slightly more casual look to me.



I'm looking forward to seeing what you decide, @DS2006 .  I've been trying to decide on a tennis bracelet to stack with my 5-motif Alhambra pave WG.  The 4-prong would be the easiest option but am afraid of scratching; so a bezel tennis bracelet would be best.

I am following you on this journey as I know you'd choose the best diamonds (cut etc) and style. x


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I had a Riviera necklace once too, and I got rid of it.  It's hard to wear in my opinion.  A bit too plain an everyday diamond necklace, and it's not quite blingy/formal enough for going out.  At least that's what happened to me, so I never wore it.  Mine was also graduated as well.
> 
> For me, I am not crazy about graduated diamond earrings.  I feel the design is everywhere, nothing special, but that's just me.  It is for the same reason why I never wore my Rivier necklace.  Yes, it's a bunch of diamonds, but it's nothing special.  I also think for an all diamond only piece, it either has to be branded piece or the design has to make a statement.  I feel with a graduating diamond earring (and Riviera), it is neither, just diamonds which everybody does.  It's all preference of course, but I just wanted to share my point of view here on these designs.
> 
> Here is an idea...
> I would take the diamonds and create a bold bangle!  For sure, hands down!
> I love colored gemstones, I love bold jewelry, and I love bangles.  I think you do too.
> My idea hence is based on a bold piece, not a dainty piece, so this will not work if you are thinking more a dainty piece.
> Also, the graduated diamonds are going to be tough to do a link bracelet as they will taper too much and start looking too dainty, unless you want a dainty link bracelet.
> 
> I would do a bold bangle and create a pattern based on your diamonds and pink sapphires.  Pink sapphires are not super pricey, so you can get bigger stones and make them the highlight as in the second photo.
> 
> Here are some photos to give you an idea.  Full disclosure, the second photo is what I'm working on for my emerald bracelet, but in platinum, not YG.  And the emeralds would be emerald cut, not oval.  I like the first photo, it's a Buccellati bangle, and they make beautiful bold bangles, so you may want to take a look for inspiration.
> 
> Anyway, just a thought on what I would do with all your diamonds.  It is rare to have so many good size (non-melee) loose diamonds, so I would put them all back into one bold piece and not sprinkle them into several smaller pieces.
> 
> Just my thoughts here.  This might be too bold and tacky for you though if you were thinking something dainty.
> Good luck!
> View attachment 5178700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178699



Thank you so much for the suggestions! I actually love that second bracelet. For the longest time I was considering keeping it a necklace but alternating the diamonds with a colored gemstone; originally leaning towards blue zircon, but later thought gray spinel would be more useful. I’m goimg to look into this option too!



880 said:


> the white and the pink would look nice on you!
> 
> when @BigAkoya mentioned a bangle, my mind didn’t go to  buccellati. would you c9nsider asking briony to set them into a bangle with the PG or YG beaded edge (As per @DS2006 )
> Or   set each diamond in PG or YG, either like a bezel or like some of the YG rings Briony has there. . . .
> or in abstract shapes like your own version of serpenti .  . . .
> 
> or a ton of chain like DBTY or set in a rigid bangle like ippolota (yes, covid has made my spelling go to heck) or pomellato.
> 
> or something abstract like H Stern or even the in house designer at Wempe.
> 
> or something from the bellperron handbook. but less gold, more diamonds. Bellperron does a wave bangle in gold with diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple Wave Cuff with diamonds - Belperron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belperron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or perhaps visit Fred Leighton for Inspiration; I saw some boucheron pieces there.
> 
> what a fun project! Hugs
> 
> p.s. I don’t usually have as much raw material at one time, as you have, but the reworking tends to cost quite a bit. (insert rolling eye emotic9n here lol) IMO, don’t feel like you have to use up the stones all at once. . . . Hold some back for when inspirati9n next strikes (or whispers, sell some to offset the cost of the reconstruction project). I have to admit, my DH and family have no idea  (and probably cannot keep up with my various reconstruction projects over the years; and, that’s how I generally prefer it



I also like the beaded bangle idea. Although depending on size/shape I might still consider alternating. I think with jewelry I prefer something between boring/simple (maybe erring on the side of pedestrian with just a little edge) and avant-garde; the closest I ever got was a really cool Seidengang piece that reminded me of one of those ancient Egyptian bibs that was unfortunately stolen years ago.

i love your suggestions and will do some more research for inspiration!!!

The thing is, the necklace was a 10th anniversary present from DH. He can’t understand why I never wear it (correction: he has lived with me for nearly 23 years and he _can’t understand why I never wear it?!?_) so if I was to do something with it, it has to be something I think he’ll love too (read: obvious).


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestions! I actually love that second bracelet. For the longest time I was considering keeping it a necklace but alternating the diamonds with a colored gemstone; originally leaning towards blue zircon, but later thought gray spinel would be more useful. I’m goimg to look into this option too!
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the beaded bangle idea. Although depending on size/shape I might still consider alternating. I think with jewelry I prefer something between boring/simple (maybe erring on the side of pedestrian with just a little edge) and avant-garde; the closest I ever got was a really cool Seidengang piece that reminded me of one of those ancient Egyptian bibs that was unfortunately stolen years ago.
> 
> i love your suggestions and will do some more research for inspiration!!!
> 
> The thing is, the necklace was a 10th anniversary present from DH. He can’t understand why I never wear it (correction: he has lived with me for nearly 23 years and he _can’t understand why I never wear it?!?_) so if I was to do something with it, it has to be something I think he’ll love too (read: obvious).



My only advice is that you already have an amazing jewelry collection, and I'd hate to see you spend money trying to make something else with these diamonds and possibly ending up still not wearing the piece(s) because you'll have other things you like better. Another option is to just keep it as is and give to a future daughter-in-law down the road to retain the sentimental value of the piece. (My husband would not remember what he gave me for past anniversaries, thankfully, so I'd likely sell an item I don't ever wear and get something I really want!  It's much harder for you that yours remembers!)


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestions! I actually love that second bracelet. For the longest time I was considering keeping it a necklace but alternating the diamonds with a colored gemstone; originally leaning towards blue zircon, but later thought gray spinel would be more useful. I’m goimg to look into this option too!
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the beaded bangle idea. Although depending on size/shape I might still consider alternating. I think with jewelry I prefer something between boring/simple (maybe erring on the side of pedestrian with just a little edge) and avant-garde; the closest I ever got was a really cool Seidengang piece that reminded me of one of those ancient Egyptian bibs that was unfortunately stolen years ago.
> 
> i love your suggestions and will do some more research for inspiration!!!
> 
> The thing is, the necklace was a 10th anniversary present from DH. He can’t understand why I never wear it (correction: he has lived with me for nearly 23 years and he _can’t understand why I never wear it?!?_) so if I was to do something with it, it has to be something I think he’ll love too (read: obvious).


I'm so glad to hear you like the second bracelet.  You will have a lot of fun with your new piece I can tell.

Your husband will not mind at all reusing the stones.  Styles change, tastes change, and it's perfectly okay to sell pieces or re-use stones.  I have sold tons of pieces I no longer wear.  It's really a romantic myth to think one has to love a piece forever.  What I loved when I was 25 is completely different than what I love now.  I would hope that my style has changed, and that I have matured for the better.  I would hope I am not stuck in time wearing what I wore in my 20s/30s.  

Since the necklace was a gift from DH, your new piece will be even more special using these sentimental diamonds.  DH will just smile when he sees you wearing this new piece.

Short story...
I had an oval diamond solitaire as my engagement ring, slightly under a carat.  I upgraded my engagement ring, so I stopped wearing it.  I didn't want to get rid of my old engagement ring, yet it was too small for a pendant or earrings, so I just stuck it in a jewelry box.  I am not sentimental with my possesions, but with this diamond ring, I was.  We were young & broke, and he said he saved up to buy the best cut & quality and did not cheap out.  He completely surprised me with that engagement ring; I was not expecting a proppsal.  What a sweetie.

Flash foward...
I was having a new piece made.  I wanted some decent sized diamonds.  I didn't want to do a bunch of melee diamonds in pave.  My DH says how about using your first engagement ring as one of the diamonds?  Okay!  Well, he then gets excited and gets really into it, working with the jewelry designer and providing his input.  He knows I like bold pieces, so he kept blinging it out, add this, add that.    I'm like... okay, sounds good, dear!  You keep working with the designer, dear!  Pile it on, dear!  

So... definitely get hubby to participate in your new piece!  He will love it and you will too.  This will be your special piece you made together.  You and hubby will be so proud of this piece, and he will be proud to see you wear it.  Your hubby sounds like mine in that he truly appreciates fine jewelry and loves seeing you wear it.

My husband thinks he did such a great job he wants to design another piece.  
I think you and your hubby will have fun planning and dreaming your new piece.  I'm excited for you!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> I'm so glad to hear you like the second bracelet.  You will have a lot of fun with your new piece I can tell.
> 
> Your husband will not mind at all reusing the stones.  Styles change, tastes change, and it's perfectly okay to sell pieces or re-use stones.  I have sold tons of pieces I no longer wear.  It's really a romantic myth to think one has to love a piece forever.  What I loved when I was 25 is completely different than what I love now.  I would hope that my style has changed, and that I have matured for the better.  I would hope I am not stuck in time wearing what I wore in my 20s/30s.
> 
> Since the necklace was a gift from DH, your new piece will be even more special using these sentimental diamonds.  DH will just smile when he sees you wearing this new piece.
> 
> Short story...
> I had an oval diamond solitaire as my engagement ring, slightly under a carat.  I upgraded my engagement ring, so I stopped wearing it.  I didn't want to get rid of my old engagement ring, yet it was too small for a pendant or earrings, so I just stuck it in a jewelry box.  I am not sentimental with my possesions, but with this diamond ring, I was.  We were young & broke, and he said he saved up to buy the best cut & quality and did not cheap out.  He completely surprised me with that engagement ring; I was not expecting a proppsal.  What a sweetie.
> 
> Flash foward...
> I was having a new piece made.  I wanted some decent sized diamonds.  I didn't want to do a bunch of melee diamonds in pave.  My DH says how about using your first engagement ring as one of the diamonds?  Okay!  Well, he then gets excited and gets really into it, working with the jewelry designer and providing his input.  He knows I like bold pieces, so he kept blinging it out, add this, add that.    I'm like... okay, sounds good, dear!  You keep working with the designer, dear!  Pile it on, dear!
> 
> So... definitely get hubby to participate in your new piece!  He will love it and you will too.  This will be your special piece you made together.  You and hubby will be so proud of this piece, and he will be proud to see you wear it.  Your hubby sounds like mine in that he truly appreciates fine jewelry and loves seeing you wear it.
> 
> My husband thinks he did such a great job he wants to design another piece.
> I think you and your hubby will have fun planning and dreaming your new piece.  I'm excited for you!


Well now you must post a picture of the redesigned piece.


----------



## 911snowball

BigAkoya, thank you for sharing your story, that was fantastic and so heartwarming!  Really, really lovely.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> My only advice is that you already have an amazing jewelry collection, and I'd hate to see you spend money trying to make something else with these diamonds and possibly ending up still not wearing the piece(s) because you'll have other things you like better. Another option is to just keep it as is and give to a future daughter-in-law down the road to retain the sentimental value of the piece. (My husband would not remember what he gave me for past anniversaries, thankfully, so I'd likely sell an item I don't ever wear and get something I really want!  It's much harder for you that yours remembers!)





BigAkoya said:


> I'm so glad to hear you like the second bracelet.  You will have a lot of fun with your new piece I can tell.
> 
> Your husband will not mind at all reusing the stones.  Styles change, tastes change, and it's perfectly okay to sell pieces or re-use stones.  I have sold tons of pieces I no longer wear.  It's really a romantic myth to think one has to love a piece forever.  What I loved when I was 25 is completely different than what I love now.  I would hope that my style has changed, and that I have matured for the better.  I would hope I am not stuck in time wearing what I wore in my 20s/30s.
> 
> Since the necklace was a gift from DH, your new piece will be even more special using these sentimental diamonds.  DH will just smile when he sees you wearing this new piece.
> 
> Short story...
> I had an oval diamond solitaire as my engagement ring, slightly under a carat.  I upgraded my engagement ring, so I stopped wearing it.  I didn't want to get rid of my old engagement ring, yet it was too small for a pendant or earrings, so I just stuck it in a jewelry box.  I am not sentimental with my possesions, but with this diamond ring, I was.  We were young & broke, and he said he saved up to buy the best cut & quality and did not cheap out.  He completely surprised me with that engagement ring; I was not expecting a proppsal.  What a sweetie.
> 
> Flash foward...
> I was having a new piece made.  I wanted some decent sized diamonds.  I didn't want to do a bunch of melee diamonds in pave.  My DH says how about using your first engagement ring as one of the diamonds?  Okay!  Well, he then gets excited and gets really into it, working with the jewelry designer and providing his input.  He knows I like bold pieces, so he kept blinging it out, add this, add that.   I'm like... okay, sounds good, dear! You keep working with the designer, dear! Pile it on, dear!
> 
> So... definitely get hubby to participate in your new piece!  He will love it and you will too.  This will be your special piece you made together.  You and hubby will be so proud of this piece, and he will be proud to see you wear it.  Your hubby sounds like mine in that he truly appreciates fine jewelry and loves seeing you wear it.
> 
> My husband thinks he did such a great job he wants to design another piece.
> I think you and your hubby will have fun planning and dreaming your new piece.  I'm excited for you!



to be perfectly honest, I would sell the necklace in three seconds if he didn’t remember it. He does not remember most of the jewlery purchases, and he loses track of the bags, but this necklace and my engagement ring he remembers. I’m not sentimental, either, but he’s very particular about the engagement ring. I dont think he’s thrilled about my changing the necklace, and you’re right, I don’t know if I will wear whatever I do with it. The diamonds are beautiful, but the style is just not me, and I would love to create pieces that will go with what I have. To be continued…


----------



## MyDogTink

Notorious Pink said:


> to be perfectly honest, I would sell the necklace in three seconds if he didn’t remember it. He does not remember most of the jewlery purchases, and he loses track of the bags, but this necklace and my engagement ring he remembers. I’m not sentimental, either, but he’s very particular about the engagement ring. I dont think he’s thrilled about my changing the necklace, and you’re right, I don’t know if I will wear whatever I do with it. The diamonds are beautiful, but the style is just not me, and I would love to create pieces that will go with what I have. To be continued…


Do you think you could fall back in love with it at a later date?


----------



## 880

DS2006 said:


> I'd hate to see you spend money trying to make something else with these diamonds and possibly ending up still not wearing the piece(s) because you'll have other things you like better.





Notorious Pink said:


> don’t know if I will wear whatever I do with it





MyDogTink said:


> Do you think you could fall back in love with it at a later date?




OY. Okay, sometimes Things have to be done in stages. Here are some options

1. follow Briony’s advice re to restyle or not. If she thinks you will use the earrings as outlined, she probably knows your taste as well or better than we do. . . I’m assuming you asked her about the blue zircon, grey spinel too. She’s the professional after all, and she’s also dealt with clients with all different types of DH or familial constraints. If it was pink gold would you feel better about it?

2. do nothing as per @DS2006 and your own trepidation above. If this is the case, perhaps try wearing it for a week. Layer it with VCA. Over or under a Zimmerman dress. style it with combat boots, heels, ripped t shirts, tank tops. . . Wear it like fashion jewelry. Wrap it around your wrist a bunch of times. Take it as a challenge and see if you can make it work for you. it’s like, if you don’t like broccoli, we’ll there might be a preparation out there that you enjoy, like puréed into a cold yogurt soup so you cannot see the darn florets!

3. Then say to your DH, that after wearing it for a week. you think your taste has changed, and you’d like to restyle (As per @BigAkoya.  My DH enjoyed meeting with Briony and being part of the process of creation and recreation. He cannot wait to do it again Lol. And then have Briony recommned, for what you want, it’s better to resell and start fresh.  so the recommendation doesn’t come from you. . .

note: TBH, I had a tennis bracelet once (hand me down from a family member when I was in college). I hated it (but it was set in yellow gold and that was anathema for decades) and gave it back. But in retrospect, I could have kept it and broken it down into earrings. . . meh, no. (Simply put, the tennis bracelet reminds me of my mother style or my MILs style both of which are very different from my own) 

by the way, I’ve lost and reimagined so many engagement rings, DH and ai cannot keep count. I attained control over the process bc once he threw out an engagement sapphire with the pile of NYT.  We cannot remember precisely what happened, but I now have a small stable of rings that i do wear. He now wants to have an emerald cut stone set into gold in that gorgeous chunky fashion that Briony does so well. i haven’t decided whether t9 do that or a fun three stone combo. This year, when we were at bulgari, he turned to me and said he thought a serpenti pinkie ring was cuter than what I normally wore. Et voila, DH’s can change  It just took thirty plus years


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> to be perfectly honest, I would sell the necklace in three seconds if he didn’t remember it. He does not remember most of the jewlery purchases, and he loses track of the bags, but this necklace and my engagement ring he remembers. I’m not sentimental, either, but he’s very particular about the engagement ring. I dont think he’s thrilled about my changing the necklace, and you’re right, I don’t know if I will wear whatever I do with it. The diamonds are beautiful, but the style is just not me, and I would love to create pieces that will go with what I have. To be continued…



What about putting a clip or pendant onto it to make it more fresh & appealing?


----------



## BigAkoya

@glamourbag and anyone who's a bow lover...
On our bow saga from a few posts back... (e.g. Tilda's Bow, Tiffany Bow, Noeud)...
I've been in search of bow rings, and I think this one may be the one for me.  I wanted to share with you in case you are still looking for a bow ring.

I've been working with my jeweler on Picchiotti pieces, and we started to talk about bows... the Fiocco line has a beautiful bow.  I like the big one, and that size is perfect for me.  My only hesitation is the bow does not have loose ends, like when you tie a real bow and it has two loose ends.  This bow only has the loops which in a way makes it look substantial, but sort of like a fake bow.
For me, I like this one better than Tilda's Bow as the pave bow ribbon is wider and more substantial.

I am working with the SA to bring in the large and small all diamond bow rings.  I also like the ruby one too and asked to see it, and it's a made to order piece.  They also make matching bow earrings in the large size, but if those are too big, they can also make them in the smaller bow size.

Just FYI to share with you.   Here is a link:  Fiocco – Picchiotti


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> @glamourbag and anyone who's a bow lover...
> On our bow saga from a few posts back... (e.g. Tilda's Bow, Tiffany Bow, Noeud)...
> I've been in search of bow rings, and I think this one may be the one for me.  I wanted to share with you in case you are still looking for a bow ring.
> 
> I've been working with my jeweler on Picchiotti pieces, and we started to talk about bows... the Fiocco line has a beautiful bow.  I like the big one, and that size is perfect for me.  My only hesitation is the bow does not have loose ends, like when you tie a real bow and it has two loose ends.  This bow only has the loops which in a way makes it look substantial, but sort of like a fake bow.
> For me, I like this one better than Tilda's Bow as the pave bow ribbon is wider and more substantial.
> 
> I am working with the SA to bring in the large and small all diamond bow rings.  I also like the ruby one too and asked to see it, and it's a made to order piece.  They also make matching bow earrings in the large size, but if those are too big, they can also make them in the smaller bow size.
> 
> Just FYI to share with you.   Here is a link:  Fiocco – Picchiotti
> 
> View attachment 5179739


These are really pretty. Please post pictures. I like that they are 3D and puffy.
I am also not sure I like the no ends. The ones with coloured stones look very special too. 
VCA noeud is still my favourite. It really captures the look of beautifully tied thin ribbon. I noticed that this brand has one like the noeud and it looks like a very sad bow.


----------



## 880

A bottle of Red said:


> What about putting a clip or pendant onto it to make it more fresh & appealing?


Isn’t the pic that @BigAkoya posted above (the lady with the bows) isn’t that a riviera necklace with a diamond bow? Could a diamond clip be placed on @Notorious Pink ‘s necklace? IDK, maybe in pink?


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> @glamourbag and anyone who's a bow lover...
> On our bow saga from a few posts back... (e.g. Tilda's Bow, Tiffany Bow, Noeud)...
> I've been in search of bow rings, and I think this one may be the one for me.  I wanted to share with you in case you are still looking for a bow ring.
> 
> I've been working with my jeweler on Picchiotti pieces, and we started to talk about bows... the Fiocco line has a beautiful bow.  I like the big one, and that size is perfect for me.  My only hesitation is the bow does not have loose ends, like when you tie a real bow and it has two loose ends.  This bow only has the loops which in a way makes it look substantial, but sort of like a fake bow.
> For me, I like this one better than Tilda's Bow as the pave bow ribbon is wider and more substantial.
> 
> I am working with the SA to bring in the large and small all diamond bow rings.  I also like the ruby one too and asked to see it, and it's a made to order piece.  They also make matching bow earrings in the large size, but if those are too big, they can also make them in the smaller bow size.
> 
> Just FYI to share with you.   Here is a link:  Fiocco – Picchiotti
> 
> View attachment 5179739


Oh boy...... I can't get past that ring! @BigAkoya you aren't making this easy! I just checked their store location/stockists... there is one store in my area which carries the brand. I was planning to stop in that exact store sometime soon, so that's a bonus. I hope they will have some of their pieces. 

I know what you mean about the ends of the bow/ribbon and while I typically like to see that, this design is quite lovely. The ribbon width is substantial enough I think it may end up being too much if they (ends) were part of the design. 

I also was looking at the rose collection. Thank you for pointing out this. Im going to have a look some more.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Oh boy...... I can't get past that ring! @BigAkoya you aren't making this easy! I just checked their store location/stockists... there is one store in my area which carries the brand. I was planning to stop in that exact store sometime soon, so that's a bonus. I hope they will have some of their pieces.
> 
> I know what you mean about the ends of the bow/ribbon and while I typically like to see that, this design is quite lovely. The ribbon width is substantial enough I think it may end up being too much if they (ends) were part of the design.
> 
> I also was looking at the rose collection. Thank you for pointing out this. Im going to have a look some more.


Take a look at their colored gemstone pieces too when you go there.  They are known for their colored gemstones.  My guess is you will need to call ahead and ask them to bring in items you want to see.  Their colored gemstones are typically one of a kind especially since for fine colored gemstones.  No two gemstones are alike, similar, but never the same, not like an all diamond piece, where everthing is kind of cookie cutter. The Rose collection is really pretty too, a work of art.  I mentioned this in an earlier post (re: the Xpandable line), but their website stinks.  They carry more than what is on the website.

I'm so glad you like the ring and there is dealer near you so you can check it out!   But definitely call ahead as I know in the U.S., only a few pieces are stocked.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Take a look at their colored gemstone pieces too when you go there.  They are known for their colored gemstones.  My guess is you will need to call ahead and ask them to bring in items you want to see.  Their colored gemstones are typically one of a kind especially since for fine colored gemstones.  No two gemstones are alike, similar, but never the same, not like an all diamond piece, where everthing is kind of cookie cutter. The Rose collection is really pretty too, a work of art.  I mentioned this in an earlier post (re: the Xpandable line), but their website stinks.  They carry more than what is on the website.
> 
> I'm so glad you like the ring and there is dealer near you so you can check it out!   But definitely call ahead as I know in the U.S., only a few pieces are stocked.


Stunning pieces. I think you are right. These stores tend to only carry a few pieces here and there so the odds are slim that they would have a large selection to review. I still want to see the Tilda's bow but since the only Graff is on the other side of the country Im going to have to wait until I travel if I want to catch a glimpse with my own eyes. From the pictures you provided and what I saw online, Im still interested.


----------



## Gracilan

Notorious Pink said:


> to be perfectly honest, I would sell the necklace in three seconds if he didn’t remember it. He does not remember most of the jewlery purchases, and he loses track of the bags, but this necklace and my engagement ring he remembers. I’m not sentimental, either, but he’s very particular about the engagement ring. I dont think he’s thrilled about my changing the necklace, and you’re right, I don’t know if I will wear whatever I do with it. The diamonds are beautiful, but the style is just not me, and I would love to create pieces that will go with what I have. To be continued…



I would hold on to the necklace. You might regret it later on when you’re older and ask yourself  “why did I let go of that?”, that has happened to me. My husband bought me a beautiful tennis bracelet from Fortunoffs for my 50th birthday.  I stopped wearing it and made a double eternity band with the diamonds.  I eventually sold that and lost alot of money, now I wish I had my tennis bracelet and it kills me that I let it go. My husband thinks I’m nuts, lol.  Keep your necklace!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MyDogTink said:


> Do you think you could fall back in love with it at a later date?





880 said:


> OY. Okay, sometimes Things have to be done in stages. Here are some options
> 
> 1. follow Briony’s advice re to restyle or not. If she thinks you will use the earrings as outlined, she probably knows your taste as well or better than we do. . . I’m assuming you asked her about the blue zircon, grey spinel too. She’s the professional after all, and she’s also dealt with clients with all different types of DH or familial constraints. If it was pink gold would you feel better about it?
> 
> 2. do nothing as per @DS2006 and your own trepidation above. If this is the case, perhaps try wearing it for a week. Layer it with VCA. Over or under a Zimmerman dress. style it with combat boots, heels, ripped t shirts, tank tops. . . Wear it like fashion jewelry. Wrap it around your wrist a bunch of times. Take it as a challenge and see if you can make it work for you. it’s like, if you don’t like broccoli, we’ll there might be a preparation out there that you enjoy, like puréed into a cold yogurt soup so you cannot see the darn florets!
> 
> 3. Then say to your DH, that after wearing it for a week. you think your taste has changed, and you’d like to restyle (As per @BigAkoya.  My DH enjoyed meeting with Briony and being part of the process of creation and recreation. He cannot wait to do it again Lol. And then have Briony recommned, for what you want, it’s better to resell and start fresh.  so the recommendation doesn’t come from you. . .
> 
> note: TBH, I had a tennis bracelet once (hand me down from a family member when I was in college). I hated it (but it was set in yellow gold and that was anathema for decades) and gave it back. But in retrospect, I could have kept it and broken it down into earrings. . . meh, no. (Simply put, the tennis bracelet reminds me of my mother style or my MILs style both of which are very different from my own)
> 
> by the way, I’ve lost and reimagined so many engagement rings, DH and ai cannot keep count. I attained control over the process bc once he threw out an engagement sapphire with the pile of NYT.  We cannot remember precisely what happened, but I now have a small stable of rings that i do wear. He now wants to have an emerald cut stone set into gold in that gorgeous chunky fashion that Briony does so well. i haven’t decided whether t9 do that or a fun three stone combo. This year, when we were at bulgari, he turned to me and said he thought a serpenti pinkie ring was cuter than what I normally wore. Et voila, DH’s can change  It just took thirty plus years





A bottle of Red said:


> What about putting a clip or pendant onto it to make it more fresh & appealing?





880 said:


> Isn’t the pic that @BigAkoya posted above (the lady with the bows) isn’t that a riviera necklace with a diamond bow? Could a diamond clip be placed on @Notorious Pink ‘s necklace? IDK, maybe in pink?





Gracilan said:


> I would hold on to the necklace. You might regret it later on when you’re older and ask yourself  “why did I let go of that?”, that has happened to me. My husband bought me a beautiful tennis bracelet from Fortunoffs for my 50th birthday.  I stopped wearing it and made a double eternity band with the diamonds.  I eventually sold that and lost alot of money, now I wish I had my tennis bracelet and it kills me that I let it go. My husband thinks I’m nuts, lol.  Keep your necklace!



@MyDogTink ah, I should have mentioned one important thing: I didn’t ask for this necklace. He surprised me with it. Fortunately we don’t do that anymore. I think at the time he figured it was something I “should“ have, and it was a good size, so he assumed I’d love it. But to me - I mean, I dont own diamond studs. I guess I would take a pair if they were huge, but, it’s just too…predictable? Typical? I like classic with a twist. Not too edgy, not too masculine, not too basic. This more than anything is probably why I wind up with VCA SOs - they’re recognizable, but just a little different than what everyone else has. 

with that said, I will try wearing it. @880 I love how you know me. I will layer it over Zimmermann! I will ask Briony! @A bottle of Red I do like the brooch idea too and will try that.

@Gracilan i remember Fortunoff!

ithanks so much for the group help, everyone!


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> Isn’t the pic that @BigAkoya posted above (the lady with the bows) isn’t that a riviera necklace with a diamond bow? Could a diamond clip be placed on @Notorious Pink ‘s necklace? IDK, maybe in pink?


 Oh no idea tbh!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i bought the dior rose des vents necklace in rose gold/onyx and it came in today -- its gorgeous! so elegant, and the perfect, subtle size. would love more pieces from this collection, such as this ring perhaps https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...se-des-vents-ring-pink-gold-diamonds-and-onyx


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> it. @880 I love how you know me. I will layer it over Zimmermann! I will ask Briony! @A bottle of Red I do like the brooch idea too and will try that.


This is so fun coming up with ideas for someone else’s jewelry! are you at all interested in buton d’or bc perhaps Briony could take inspiration from there. here are the buton d’or earrings I thought I’d get, but then I took a hard left turn at Bulgari lol. . .

Or, I was thinking of @A bottle of Red ’s idea of a clip. . . I think this is a Belperron torsade; it could even be a clip for your hair. . . And, of course you can get it set in yellow or RG and get cabochon beads from anywhere. . .


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Isn’t the pic that @BigAkoya posted above (the lady with the bows) isn’t that a riviera necklace with a diamond bow? Could a diamond clip be placed on @Notorious Pink ‘s necklace? IDK, maybe in pink?


Good eye!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> This is so fun coming up with ideas for someone else’s jewelry! are you at all interested in buton d’or bc perhaps Briony could take inspiration from there. here are the buton d’or earrings I thought I’d get, but then I took a hard left turn at Bulgari lol. . .
> 
> Or, I was thinking of @A bottle of Red ’s idea of a clip. . . I think this is a Belperron torsade; it could even be a clip for your hair. . . And, of course you can get it set in yellow or RG and get cabochon beads from anywhere. . .
> 
> View attachment 5180279
> View attachment 5180277



 I actually love Bouton d’Or - it’s such a stunning look, I could be wrong but I vaguely recall Natalie Portman portraying Jackie O a few years back and she had something vaguely similar in a scene and I had to find out what they were (found them - by Piaget - https://theadventurine.com/culture/movies-tv/the-dramatic-jewels-worn-by-natalie-portman-in-jackie/ ) It a similar look. Love the torsade too !!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BigAkoya said:


> If you are thinking of stacking, Picchiotti makes these Xpandable bracelets that stack neatly.
> Their website stinks and only shows very pieces, but they have a whole line of Xpandable.
> Series – Picchiotti
> 
> Here is a screen shot
> View attachment 5178100



I second Picchiotti!  I have two other diamond bracelets, but they'd become a pain to put on.  At my age, expandable is the way to go.  I bought mine during a NM trunk show, but now I think they're part of regular inventory.  Highly recommend.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> I actually love Bouton d’Or - it’s such a stunning look, I could be wrong but I vaguely recall Natalie Portman portraying Jackie O a few years back and she had something vaguely similar in a scene and I had to find out what they were (found them - by Piaget - https://theadventurine.com/culture/movies-tv/the-dramatic-jewels-worn-by-natalie-portman-in-jackie/ ) It a similar look. Love the torsade too !!!


Thank you for the fabulous article! I could imagine you in the earrings and  @BigAkoya with Natalie Portmans big swinging necklace 
Did Jackie O wear a lot of piaget? Bc suddenly I realized, that may be why my grandmother had several Piaget jeweled watches

is there such a thing as an expandable tennis bracelet with beaded edge or mixed with color; maybe that would work


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> @glamourbag and anyone who's a bow lover...
> On our bow saga from a few posts back... (e.g. Tilda's Bow, Tiffany Bow, Noeud)...
> I've been in search of bow rings, and I think this one may be the one for me.  I wanted to share with you in case you are still looking for a bow ring.
> 
> I've been working with my jeweler on Picchiotti pieces, and we started to talk about bows... the Fiocco line has a beautiful bow.  I like the big one, and that size is perfect for me.  My only hesitation is the bow does not have loose ends, like when you tie a real bow and it has two loose ends.  This bow only has the loops which in a way makes it look substantial, but sort of like a fake bow.
> For me, I like this one better than Tilda's Bow as the pave bow ribbon is wider and more substantial.
> 
> I am working with the SA to bring in the large and small all diamond bow rings.  I also like the ruby one too and asked to see it, and it's a made to order piece.  They also make matching bow earrings in the large size, but if those are too big, they can also make them in the smaller bow size.
> 
> Just FYI to share with you.   Here is a link:  Fiocco – Picchiotti
> 
> View attachment 5179739



I keep seeing ads on my phone for mikimoto's bow jewelry  - Jeux de Rubans.
Not all the pieces have pearls, just diamonds so you might like it


----------



## 911snowball

Cavalier Girl, hello! I think you are a fellow VCA fan, do you find that the Picchiotti pieces work well with VCA signature and pearls of gold, clover etc? If so, would you mind sharing the style names?  I am, shall we say, getting up there and I am no longer buying bracelets with clasps, I LOVE the idea of an expandable diamond piece to add to my stack of VCA bangles!


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Chopard , boucheron


----------



## 880

For anyone interested in buying other designers lol, Kwiat and Fred Leighton sale starts sept 10 at soiffer haskin (see link for location and other info) https://soifferhaskin.com/sale-schedule/

@BigAkoya, I forgot if I’ve asked you if you’ve tried Dior jewelry (only two blocks north of VCA lol). i tried on the Dior pave diamond bracelet (76K) from their modern collection for the second time (First pic below) This will be on my short list as DH liked it too; at this rate, I may not get back to VCA for a while lol. But, I mention it here bc I think the Dior bracelet could conceivably be a nice contrast to your VCA lotus earrings. To get the Dior bracelet on, you just push the opening onto the narrow part of your wrist and it gives enough to get it on, similar to the Bulgari serpenti.

@Notorious Pink, my mom and I were discussing how to style a graduated riviera necklace bc I was looking to borrow her riviera necklaces, tennis bracelets and an emerald ring for a more diamond intensive deco WG look to wear with a Dior cocktail dress. If you pile on other stuff (here with a rectangular cut Riveria and my tahitian pearls; then with moms tennis bracelet, and emerald ring, the effect is a bit more chanel than Dior, so it may not work. At the end of the day, depending on which outfit, I may just end up wearing the emerald ring and earrings. Or just piling on SS pearls, no gemstones


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> For anyone interested in buying other designers lol, Kwiat and Fred Leighton sale starts sept 10 at soiffer haskin (see link for location and other info) https://soifferhaskin.com/sale-schedule/
> 
> @BigAkoya, I forgot if I’ve asked you if you’ve tried Dior jewelry (only two blocks north of VCA lol). i tried on the Dior pave diamond bracelet (76K) from their modern collection for the second time (First pic below) This will be on my short list as DH liked it too; at this rate, I may not get back to VCA for a while lol. But, I mention it here bc I think the Dior bracelet could conceivably be a nice contrast to your VCA lotus earrings. To get the Dior bracelet on, you just push the opening onto the narrow part of your wrist and it gives enough to get it on, similar to the Bulgari serpenti.
> 
> @Notorious Pink, my mom and I were discussing how to style a graduated riviera necklace bc I was looking to borrow her riviera necklaces, tennis bracelets and an emerald ring for a more diamond intensive deco WG look to wear with a Dior cocktail dress. If you pile on other stuff (here with a rectangular cut Riveria and my tahitian pearls; then with moms tennis bracelet, and emerald ring, the effect is a bit more chanel than Dior, so it may not work. At the end of the day, depending on which outfit, I may just end up wearing the emerald ring and earrings. Or just piling on SS pearls, no gemstones
> 
> View attachment 5181560
> View attachment 5181561
> View attachment 5181565
> View attachment 5181564


Thanks for sharing the photos.  Please tell mom she has nice bling and tell her I especially love her emerald ring.  As you know, colored gemstones are really my thing, and I love her emerald ring.   Just gorgeous.  

On what third piece to go with my Lotus ring and earrings... 
I'm not really a diamond bracelet gal anymore.  I've had two diamond bracelets.  I got sick of my first diamond bracelet and thought it might be the carat weight was too small.  I upgraded thinking I would love the bigger diamond bracelet.  I wore that bigger bracelet for a while, and after a while, I got sick of it too and felt it looked too plain.  So.. I realize I just don't like the simple diamond bracelet style for me.  

What I will probably wear with my Lotus ring and earrings to stay in the VCA family is the WG Clover bangle.  I'll probably get the WG Clover and be done with it.  That will be the 3rd piece in my "Lotus set", even though it's not Lotus.  As you know, the Lotus collection is very limited and does not have a bracelet option.  

Speaking of the Lotus earrings... I totally forgot about them until you just brought this up.  Still waiting on them... they were sent in to swap out for a thinner post and loosen the clips a few weeks ago.  Probably COVID delays as with everything else these days.  I won't bug my SA; everyone is frustrated about delays these days.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos.  Please tell mom she has nice bling and tell her I especially love her emerald ring.  As you know, colored gemstones are really my thing, and I love her emerald ring.   Just gorgeous.
> 
> On what third piece to go with my Lotus ring and earrings...
> I'm not really a diamond bracelet gal anymore.  I've had two diamond bracelets.  I got sick of my first diamond bracelet and thought it might be the carat weight was too small.  I upgraded thinking I would love the bigger diamond bracelet.  I wore that bigger bracelet for a while, and after a while, I got sick of it too and felt it looked too plain.  So.. I realize I just don't like the simple diamond bracelet style for me.
> 
> What I will probably wear with my Lotus ring and earrings to stay in the VCA family is the WG Clover bangle.  I'll probably get the WG Clover and be done with it.  That will be the 3rd piece in my "Lotus set", even though it's not Lotus.  As you know, the Lotus collection is very limited and does not have a bracelet option.
> 
> Speaking of the Lotus earrings... I totally forgot about them until you just brought this up.  Still waiting on them... they were sent in to swap out for a thinner post and loosen the clips a few weeks ago.  Probably COVID delays as with everything else these days.  I won't bug my SA; everyone is frustrated about delays these days.


You should for sure get perlee clover in wg. It will go with both your lotus and frivoles set. I am finding it difficult to focus on or build sets since I have pieces or plan to have pieces with all 3 gold colours. My collection is all over the place and I am finding I want to repeat pieces in other  golds to build sets.


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> For anyone interested in buying other designers lol, Kwiat and Fred Leighton sale starts sept 10 at soiffer haskin (see link for location and other info) https://soifferhaskin.com/sale-schedule/
> 
> @BigAkoya, I forgot if I’ve asked you if you’ve tried Dior jewelry (only two blocks north of VCA lol). i tried on the Dior pave diamond bracelet (76K) from their modern collection for the second time (First pic below) This will be on my short list as DH liked it too; at this rate, I may not get back to VCA for a while lol. But, I mention it here bc I think the Dior bracelet could conceivably be a nice contrast to your VCA lotus earrings. To get the Dior bracelet on, you just push the opening onto the narrow part of your wrist and it gives enough to get it on, similar to the Bulgari serpenti.
> 
> @Notorious Pink, my mom and I were discussing how to style a graduated riviera necklace bc I was looking to borrow her riviera necklaces, tennis bracelets and an emerald ring for a more diamond intensive deco WG look to wear with a Dior cocktail dress. If you pile on other stuff (here with a rectangular cut Riveria and my tahitian pearls; then with moms tennis bracelet, and emerald ring, the effect is a bit more chanel than Dior, so it may not work. At the end of the day, depending on which outfit, I may just end up wearing the emerald ring and earrings. Or just piling on SS pearls, no gemstones
> 
> View attachment 5181560
> View attachment 5181561
> View attachment 5181565
> View attachment 5181564


I love mom tennis necklaces layered And the emerald is tdf


----------



## 880

Thank you so much for your insights re the diamond bracelets  @BigAkoya! I’m listening and taking notes! And, I’m intrigued by the idea of expandable diamond jewelry at Picchiotti and would love to hear more about your project! And, of course I cannot wait for you to get the Lotus stuff back and to hear how you combine them!
Perhaps bc I have @Notorious Pink ’s fun project in mind, part of me would love to say to my mom, let’s go to Briony Raymond and have her design a spectacular, one of a kind piece using all this great material. An homage to a belperron bib necklace with gradient green and blue cabochon stones or suspend the diamonds and emerald in something fanciful. https://belperron.com/ But then I think, whenever I design something expensive, I end up feeling meh about it. . . So the other half of me is like, perhaps leave the jewelry design to the professionals. . . Plus, there is that my mom would never go for it, and it’s her stuff not mine lol. I almost wish jewelry were like legos that one could play with.

@missie1, thank you so much! I appreciate your kind words, especially as I adore your diamond taste and sensibility! 

@Gracilan, I remember fortunoff too! I used to go into either the fifth Avenue or Paramus possibly with my family, but I think that was in the 1970s or 1980s lol


----------



## MyDogTink

880 said:


> For anyone interested in buying other designers lol, Kwiat and Fred Leighton sale starts sept 10 at soiffer haskin (see link for location and other info) https://soifferhaskin.com/sale-schedule/
> 
> @BigAkoya, I forgot if I’ve asked you if you’ve tried Dior jewelry (only two blocks north of VCA lol). i tried on the Dior pave diamond bracelet (76K) from their modern collection for the second time (First pic below) This will be on my short list as DH liked it too; at this rate, I may not get back to VCA for a while lol. But, I mention it here bc I think the Dior bracelet could conceivably be a nice contrast to your VCA lotus earrings. To get the Dior bracelet on, you just push the opening onto the narrow part of your wrist and it gives enough to get it on, similar to the Bulgari serpenti.
> 
> @Notorious Pink, my mom and I were discussing how to style a graduated riviera necklace bc I was looking to borrow her riviera necklaces, tennis bracelets and an emerald ring for a more diamond intensive deco WG look to wear with a Dior cocktail dress. If you pile on other stuff (here with a rectangular cut Riveria and my tahitian pearls; then with moms tennis bracelet, and emerald ring, the effect is a bit more chanel than Dior, so it may not work. At the end of the day, depending on which outfit, I may just end up wearing the emerald ring and earrings. Or just piling on SS pearls, no gemstones
> 
> View attachment 5181560
> View attachment 5181561
> View attachment 5181565
> View attachment 5181564


Ugh those pearls and bracelet!!
That looks like a fun photo shoot 

@Notorious Pink - @880’s pics remind me of the jewelry section London Jewelers had in the NY Post in the Spring. Lots of diamond necklaces. Almost made me want one but I refrained and remained on track with my VCA wishlist.


----------



## 880

MyDogTink said:


> Ugh those pearls and bracelet!!
> That looks like a fun photo shoot
> 
> @Notorious Pink - @880’s pics remind me of the jewelry section London Jewelers had in the NY Post in the Spring. Lots of diamond necklaces. Almost made me want one but I refrained and remained on track with my VCA wishlist.



Thank you so much! Im still working out combos with the stuff, and it is fun
I think I will have succeeded when I can wear it with a frayed pair of 3x1 jeans  and a hoodie

i envy your discipline to keep tot he VCA wishlist. i keep getting sidetracked from the VCA list by Bulgari serpenti. And, in a Bulgari thread, in a photo by @LuxBoy_AJ, he posted his wrist with a serpenti and a plume de chanel that is very very fabulous. I never thought chanel jewelry was my thing until his pic. 
His photo is top of page 5, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bulgari-serpenti.1042825/page-5


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> You should for sure get perlee clover in wg. It will go with both your lotus and frivoles set. I am finding it difficult to focus on or build sets since I have pieces or plan to have pieces with all 3 gold colours. My collection is all over the place and I am finding I want to repeat pieces in other  golds to build sets.


Yes, I will get the WG Clover. I just need to decide what size I want. I posted a long post on this earlier, but net is, my wrist size should match the size Small. However, I want to wear it loose, so I think Medium is what I will buy.  Then I got a wild hair to wear it really loose like a bangle, so I want to try the Large.  When I went to the boutique, all they had was a XS in YG, and a M in the single row. Pickings are slim, so I will wait until stock comes back and I can try on all three sizes at the same and just pick one.  I'll do that my next visit.  

Since you love the Clover so much, I think it's great to get multiple colors.  I am a big fan of buying repeat stuff, which extends out to my shoes, clothing, etc.  I not only buy the same design in different colors, but I buy the same exact piece as a backup.  

I recall you like to stack, and I think multiples of the exact same piece in different metals looks great.   I'm not a fan of messy stacks with pieces thrown together just to create a "big look", but I do think a stack of the exact same design looks bold yet coordinated.  
I think if you wore a YG and WG clover, that would look really nice together.  Add on your Lotus ring and you're good to go!  The Lotus ring is a chunky ring with a lot of metal (the vines).  I think the Clover works the best with the Lotus ring as it is also a chunky bracelet with a lot of metal.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> For anyone interested in buying other designers lol, Kwiat and Fred Leighton sale starts sept 10 at soiffer haskin (see link for location and other info) https://soifferhaskin.com/sale-schedule/
> 
> @BigAkoya, I forgot if I’ve asked you if you’ve tried Dior jewelry (only two blocks north of VCA lol). i tried on the Dior pave diamond bracelet (76K) from their modern collection for the second time (First pic below) This will be on my short list as DH liked it too; at this rate, I may not get back to VCA for a while lol. But, I mention it here bc I think the Dior bracelet could conceivably be a nice contrast to your VCA lotus earrings. To get the Dior bracelet on, you just push the opening onto the narrow part of your wrist and it gives enough to get it on, similar to the Bulgari serpenti.
> 
> @Notorious Pink, my mom and I were discussing how to style a graduated riviera necklace bc I was looking to borrow her riviera necklaces, tennis bracelets and an emerald ring for a more diamond intensive deco WG look to wear with a Dior cocktail dress. If you pile on other stuff (here with a rectangular cut Riveria and my tahitian pearls; then with moms tennis bracelet, and emerald ring, the effect is a bit more chanel than Dior, so it may not work. At the end of the day, depending on which outfit, I may just end up wearing the emerald ring and earrings. Or just piling on SS pearls, no gemstones
> 
> View attachment 5181560
> View attachment 5181561
> View attachment 5181565
> View attachment 5181564


You look fabulous, as usual!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I will get the WG Clover. I just need to decide what size I want. I posted a long post on this earlier, but net is, my wrist size should match the size Small. However, I want to wear it loose, so I think Medium is what I will buy.  Then I got a wild hair to wear it really loose like a bangle, so I want to try the Large.  When I went to the boutique, all they had was a XS in YG, and a M in the single row. Pickings are slim, so I will wait until stock comes back and I can try on all three sizes at the same and just pick one.  I'll do that my next visit.
> 
> Since you love the Clover so much, I think it's great to get multiple colors.  I am a big fan of buying repeat stuff, which extends out to my shoes, clothing, etc.  I not only buy the same design in different colors, but I buy the same exact piece as a backup.
> 
> I recall you like to stack, and I think multiples of the exact same piece in different metals looks great.   I'm not a fan of messy stacks with pieces thrown together just to create a "big look", but I do think a stack of the exact same design looks bold yet coordinated.
> I think if you wore a YG and WG clover, that would look really nice together.  Add on your Lotus ring and you're good to go!  The Lotus ring is a chunky ring with a lot of metal (the vines).  I think the Clover works the best with the Lotus ring as it is also a chunky bracelet with a lot of metal.


Picking a size was hard. When I bought the small size now did not exist. The xs was tight on me and I also like loose bracelets so I went with the now m. My loves are 17 but they are very loose (go halfway up my arm). I think I will get the same size for wg just to stack it nicely with my yg clover. But I might have gotten the s to begin with if it existed. Hard to know as I have never tried it and I have learned to like the m. I have seen many members here who are a s return for m to get the bangle look and feel. I think you will like the m too.


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> @glamourbag and anyone who's a bow lover...
> On our bow saga from a few posts back... (e.g. Tilda's Bow, Tiffany Bow, Noeud)...
> I've been in search of bow rings, and I think this one may be the one for me.  I wanted to share with you in case you are still looking for a bow ring.
> 
> I've been working with my jeweler on Picchiotti pieces, and we started to talk about bows... the Fiocco line has a beautiful bow.  I like the big one, and that size is perfect for me.  My only hesitation is the bow does not have loose ends, like when you tie a real bow and it has two loose ends.  This bow only has the loops which in a way makes it look substantial, but sort of like a fake bow.
> For me, I like this one better than Tilda's Bow as the pave bow ribbon is wider and more substantial.
> 
> I am working with the SA to bring in the large and small all diamond bow rings.  I also like the ruby one too and asked to see it, and it's a made to order piece.  They also make matching bow earrings in the large size, but if those are too big, they can also make them in the smaller bow size.
> 
> Just FYI to share with you.   Here is a link:  Fiocco – Picchiotti
> 
> View attachment 5179739


I love bow jewelry. Keep us updated on your bow journey! I have a bow bracelet from Tiffany which I believe is no longer available.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> I love bow jewelry. Keep us updated on your bow journey! I have a bow bracelet from Tiffany which I believe is no longer available.
> 
> View attachment 5182394


That looks great on you, and I love Tiffany diamonds.  I can see in your photo those diamonds are so sparkly!  

My appointment is tomorrow!  
On the down side, the SA told me that Picchioti sold the large bow ring last week, which only one of each of these pieces are made at a time, so I can't even try it on at the moment.  They have the small bow ring, so I can at least try that on to see if I like it.  If I do, then, to compare against the large bow ring, there is the sapphire bow ring in the large size I could try on, but it's in Italy now. And the other bow ring I wanted to see, the ruby bow ring, is also sold.  Such drama on bows!  Who knew they were so popular!  

I'll take a photo of the small bow ring to share here so everyone can see it worn in real life to see if they might like it.  
The SA did say the large bow was huge and not-wearable for everyday.  She said the small bow is much more wearable, so we shall see.  I told my husband I might come home tomrrow wrapped up like a present with a bow!  

Your bracelet is a really nice look!  I had never thought of a bow bracelet (I tend to obsess over rings), but the bracelet looks great on you, like you tied a bow on your wrist... albeit a blingy bow!  Now you're making me google bow bracelets!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> That looks great on you, and I love Tiffany diamonds.  I can see in your photo those diamonds are so sparkly!
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow!
> On the down side, the SA told me that Picchioti sold the large bow ring last week, which only one of each of these pieces are made at a time, so I can't even try it on at the moment.  They have the small bow ring, so I can at least try that on to see if I like it.  If I do, then, to compare against the large bow ring, there is the sapphire bow ring in the large size I could try on, but it's in Italy now. And the other bow ring I wanted to see, the ruby bow ring, is also sold.  Such drama on bows!  Who knew they were so popular!
> 
> I'll take a photo of the small bow ring to share here so everyone can see it worn in real life to see if they might like it.
> The SA did say the large bow was huge and not-wearable for everyday.  She said the small bow is much more wearable, so we shall see.  I told my husband I might come home tomrrow wrapped up like a present with a bow!
> 
> Your bracelet is a really nice look!  I had never thought of a bow bracelet (I tend to obsess over rings), but the bracelet looks great on you, like you tied a bow on your wrist... albeit a blingy bow!  Now you're making me google bow bracelets!


Haha! If you don’t mind me asking, are you working with an SA at a boutique that includes Picchiotio or is it a Picchioto boutique? The logistics of moving those bows across the globe is challenging!

Mimi So makes nice bows too.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> Haha! If you don’t mind me asking, are you working with an SA at a boutique that includes Picchiotio or is it a Picchioto boutique? The logistics of moving those bows across the globe is challenging!
> 
> Mimi So makes nice bows too.


I am working with a boutique that carries the line.  Yes, super annoying as there is only bow made at a time, and these pieces are usually custom order (about 4 months for Picchiotti).


----------



## jenngu

I'm in love with my RG Bvlgari Serpenti ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

As promised, here are photos of the Bow ring… this is the small Picchiotti bow ring. The large Bow ring was sold, so the last photo is the actual small bow ring with a life size mockup of the large Bow ring (Picchiotti sent over color paper mockups of their bow rings.).
Of the two, I like the larger bow as it pops.  However, after trying a few bow ring styles, Noeud, Tilda’s Bow, and now Picchiotti Bow, I concluded bow rings are not for me.  They are so gorgeous, but not quite my look.  

I did want to share these photos as the Picchiotti bow is my favorite of all.
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, here are photos of the Bow ring… this is the small Picchiotti bow ring. The large Bow ring was sold, so the last photo is the actual small bow ring with a life size mockup of the large Bow ring (Picchiotti sent over color paper mockups of their bow rings.).
> Of the two, I like the larger bow as it pops.  However, after trying a few bow ring styles, Noeud, Tilda’s Bow, and now Picchiotti Bow, I concluded bow rings are not for me.  They are so gorgeous, but not quite my look.
> 
> I did want to share these photos as the Picchiotti bow is my favorite of all.
> Hope this was helpful.
> View attachment 5183304
> View attachment 5183305
> View attachment 5183306


Thanks for sharing. The small is quite large already. Surprised you like bigger one more. 
curious why you decided bow rings are not for you..


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for sharing. The small is quite large already. Surprised you like bigger one more.
> curious why you decided bow rings are not for you..


Each time I look at a bow ring in a photo (e.g. Noeud, Tilda's Bow, Picchiotti), I love them and think wow, so pretty.
I then try on the rings in real life, and I do love the cute bow design is.  Ironically, cute for me, is also what I don't love.  I see the bow ring being cute not so much for the size of the bow, nor how the bow is shaped, nor how many diaomonds.  I see the bow design itself, when made into jewelry, as being a cute design idea.  That's just me, and cute is not my look at this phase in my life. 

I thought the Picchiotti bow looked more elegant when I saw it online.  Well, anything looks elegant in a dressy outfit as in the model in the photo.  Sure, that ring would look great going out, but I don't buy pieces to be worn only when going out.  I buy pieces to wear everyday.  After work hours, I dress very casual, and I like to wear serious bling to add a bit of chic elegance.  For work, I'm in a conservative corporate environment, male-dominated, and I wear suits.  Hence I also like to wear serious bling.  So cute is definitely not my look in either scenario.

At the boutique today, I stood in front of a full length mirror to assess how I looked with the bow ring...
I saw a lady with a striped tee and skinny Bermuda shorts,  wearing a cute bow ring. Ugh... too cute. 
Then I envisioned myself wearing one of my suits, heels, and the bow ring.  Ugh again... definitely not a serious look. 

I showed my husband these photos when I got home (he did not come with me).  He said, without any prompting, "the bows are nice and cute, but I like those flower rings more that you bought from that French company, you should get more flower rings."   

Don't get me wrong, I love bow rings.  But they are just not my look at the moment.  That's just me of course. 
So... bows are moving to the back of my list for now.  I think I'll save the gorgeous bow ring for when I retire!
I can look cute all day, anytime I want!  

Hope that helps explain my thinking for me. A bit disappointed today I will say. It’s a gorgeous piece.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Each time I look at a bow ring in a photo (e.g. Noeud, Tilda's Bow, Picchiotti), I love them and think wow, so pretty.
> I then try on the rings in real life, and I do love the cute bow design is.  Ironically, cute for me, is also what I don't love.  I see the bow ring being cute not so much for the size of the bow, nor how the bow is shaped, nor how many diaomonds.  I see the bow design itself, when made into jewelry, as being a cute design idea.  That's just me, and cute is not my look at this phase in my life.
> 
> I thought the Picchiotti bow looked more elegant when I saw it online.  Well, anything looks elegant in a dressy outfit as in the model in the photo.  Sure, that ring would look great going out, but I don't buy pieces to be worn only when going out.  I buy pieces to wear everyday.  After work hours, I dress very casual, and I like to wear serious bling to add a bit of chic elegance.  For work, I'm in a conservative corporate environment, male-dominated, and I wear suits.  Hence I also like to wear serious bling.  So cute is definitely not my look in either scenario.
> 
> At the boutique today, I stood in front of a full length mirror to assess how I looked with the bow ring...
> I saw a lady with a striped tee and skinny Bermuda shorts,  wearing a cute bow ring. Ugh... too cute.
> Then I envisioned myself wearing one of my suits, heels, and the bow ring.  Ugh again... definitely not a serious look.
> 
> I showed my husband these photos when I got home (he did not come with me).  He said, without any prompting, "the bows are nice and cute, but I like those flower rings more that you bought from that French company, you should get more flower rings."
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love bow rings.  But they are just not my look at the moment.  That's just me of course.
> So... bows are moving to the back of my list for now.  I think I'll save the gorgeous bow ring for when I retire!
> I can look cute all day, anytime I want!
> 
> Hope that helps explain my thinking for me. A bit disappointed today I will say. It’s a gorgeous piece.


That makes sense. I believe many see the bow rings as cute. How you describe your style I see the flower rings suiting you best. Have you tried Cosmo full pave line? That might give you impact you are looking for. 

I don’t know about the other styles, but I adore the noeud ring. I find it elegant and feminine. The ring evokes the feeling of being at the ballet. It is my husband’s favourite of the styles and thinks it suits my style best. I wear a lot of flowery dresses and rompers. He finds the lotus more edgy or sophisticated, which suits my ‘going out’ style well. I am coming around to believe I could wear noeud to work whereas the lotus is just too much bling and reserved for weekends or nights out.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, here are photos of the Bow ring… this is the small Picchiotti bow ring. The large Bow ring was sold, so the last photo is the actual small bow ring with a life size mockup of the large Bow ring (Picchiotti sent over color paper mockups of their bow rings.).
> Of the two, I like the larger bow as it pops.  However, after trying a few bow ring styles, Noeud, Tilda’s Bow, and now Picchiotti Bow, I concluded bow rings are not for me.  They are so gorgeous, but not quite my look.
> 
> I did want to share these photos as the Picchiotti bow is my favorite of all.
> Hope this was helpful.
> View attachment 5183304
> View attachment 5183305
> View attachment 5183306


Thank you for sharing! That small is big enough for me (I think). Its beautiful. I also can see your decision to pass on these bow rings as they can make you feel cute. They can sometimes trend on the cute side of the spectrum. No point focusing on a design style which makes you second guess, so its probably best to focus on flowers like your husband encouraged you to do and @lynne_ross highlighted. Especially since you have his support that makes it easier! Flowers or semi/precious stone statement rings as I think those should never be excluded. 

I know we discussed the onyx/ pave btf ring but I dont recall if you said if you tried  (and like Lynne asked) the full pave Cosmos ring as it seems like it might  fit into your collection. If you haven't is it because it is a lower profile ring (flatter) - perhaps that is not your preference for full diamond pieces; perhaps you prefer more dimension...

Regardless, thank you for your contribution to the thread re: bows and ribbon rings. Some of these are certainly worth a peek. more local store didn't have one at the time of call so I can ask closer to the date I stop in.


----------



## wisconsin

Notorious Pink said:


> to be perfectly honest, I would sell the necklace in three seconds if he didn’t remember it. He does not remember most of the jewlery purchases, and he loses track of the bags, but this necklace and my engagement ring he remembers. I’m not sentimental, either, but he’s very particular about the engagement ring. I dont think he’s thrilled about my changing the necklace, and you’re right, I don’t know if I will wear whatever I do with it. The diamonds are beautiful, but the style is just not me, and I would love to create pieces that will go with what I have. To be continued…


My 2 cents. Don’t change it . Wear it occasionally layered with another VCA piece and pass it on to future daughters -in-law. The style is a classic like diamond studs and will come back in fashion.


----------



## wisconsin

BigAkoya said:


> I'm so glad to hear you like the second bracelet.  You will have a lot of fun with your new piece I can tell.
> 
> Your husband will not mind at all reusing the stones.  Styles change, tastes change, and it's perfectly okay to sell pieces or re-use stones.  I have sold tons of pieces I no longer wear.  It's really a romantic myth to think one has to love a piece forever.  What I loved when I was 25 is completely different than what I love now.  I would hope that my style has changed, and that I have matured for the better.  I would hope I am not stuck in time wearing what I wore in my 20s/30s.
> 
> Since the necklace was a gift from DH, your new piece will be even more special using these sentimental diamonds.  DH will just smile when he sees you wearing this new piece.
> 
> Short story...
> I had an oval diamond solitaire as my engagement ring, slightly under a carat.  I upgraded my engagement ring, so I stopped wearing it.  I didn't want to get rid of my old engagement ring, yet it was too small for a pendant or earrings, so I just stuck it in a jewelry box.  I am not sentimental with my possesions, but with this diamond ring, I was.  We were young & broke, and he said he saved up to buy the best cut & quality and did not cheap out.  He completely surprised me with that engagement ring; I was not expecting a proppsal.  What a sweetie.
> 
> Flash foward...
> I was having a new piece made.  I wanted some decent sized diamonds.  I didn't want to do a bunch of melee diamonds in pave.  My DH says how about using your first engagement ring as one of the diamonds?  Okay!  Well, he then gets excited and gets really into it, working with the jewelry designer and providing his input.  He knows I like bold pieces, so he kept blinging it out, add this, add that.    I'm like... okay, sounds good, dear!  You keep working with the designer, dear!  Pile it on, dear!
> 
> So... definitely get hubby to participate in your new piece!  He will love it and you will too.  This will be your special piece you made together.  You and hubby will be so proud of this piece, and he will be proud to see you wear it.  Your hubby sounds like mine in that he truly appreciates fine jewelry and loves seeing you wear it.
> 
> My husband thinks he did such a great job he wants to design another piece.
> I think you and your hubby will have fun planning and dreaming your new piece.  I'm excited for you!


Are you a writer? I love your writings.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> That makes sense. I believe many see the bow rings as cute. How you describe your style I see the flower rings suiting you best. Have you tried Cosmo full pave line? That might give you impact you are looking for.
> 
> I don’t know about the other styles, but I adore the noeud ring. I find it elegant and feminine. The ring evokes the feeling of being at the ballet. It is my husband’s favourite of the styles and thinks it suits my style best. I wear a lot of flowery dresses and rompers. He finds the lotus more edgy or sophisticated, which suits my ‘going out’ style well. I am coming around to believe I could wear noeud to work whereas the lotus is just too much bling and reserved for weekends or nights out.


I was planning on trying on the Cosmos oynx BTF, but I will also add in the all diamond.  The last time I flew to VCA was kind of a waste as inventory is so low now it's hard to get all the pieces in at the same time.  I think I'm going to wait until after Christmas to make my trip worthwhile so I can actually take something home.      The year is nearly gone, hard to believe it's already September, wow!

I love the Noeud ring, and if your style is flowery dresses and rompers, that would be a perfect look.  I agree, it's a very light and airy look, yet it makes a statement and is feminine.  A big plus for you is that it is mixed metals which you like, so that ring is a win-win for you!  

As for wearing it to work, if you can wear it with your flowery dresses, I think you can definitely wear it to work.  Take the VCA label and the price out the ring, and aethestically, it's just a big playful ring.  I am sure you've seen many ladies at your work who wear big playful jewelry.

If you are not wearing your Lotus during the workday, I think you should get the Noeud first before another Clover.  I know I sound like a broken record, but you have the loveliest fingers and hands.  Rings looks stuning on you.  I vote Noeud as your next piece!  You can wear it all the time too... weekdays and weekends.


----------



## Cool Breeze

jenngu said:


> I'm in love with my RG Bvlgari Serpenti ring.
> View attachment 5183239


It looks beautiful on your finger!  Congratulations!


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> For anyone interested in buying other designers lol, Kwiat and Fred Leighton sale starts sept 10 at soiffer haskin (see link for location and other info) https://soifferhaskin.com/sale-schedule/
> 
> @BigAkoya, I forgot if I’ve asked you if you’ve tried Dior jewelry (only two blocks north of VCA lol). i tried on the Dior pave diamond bracelet (76K) from their modern collection for the second time (First pic below) This will be on my short list as DH liked it too; at this rate, I may not get back to VCA for a while lol. But, I mention it here bc I think the Dior bracelet could conceivably be a nice contrast to your VCA lotus earrings. To get the Dior bracelet on, you just push the opening onto the narrow part of your wrist and it gives enough to get it on, similar to the Bulgari serpenti.
> 
> @Notorious Pink, my mom and I were discussing how to style a graduated riviera necklace bc I was looking to borrow her riviera necklaces, tennis bracelets and an emerald ring for a more diamond intensive deco WG look to wear with a Dior cocktail dress. If you pile on other stuff (here with a rectangular cut Riveria and my tahitian pearls; then with moms tennis bracelet, and emerald ring, the effect is a bit more chanel than Dior, so it may not work. At the end of the day, depending on which outfit, I may just end up wearing the emerald ring and earrings. Or just piling on SS pearls, no gemstones
> 
> View attachment 5181560
> View attachment 5181561
> View attachment 5181565
> View attachment 5181564


OMG! Holy Mother of diamonds 
Can I share your Mom with you...I'm a good daughter!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I was planning on trying on the Cosmos oynx BTF, but I will also add in the all diamond.  The last time I flew to VCA was kind of a waste as inventory is so low now it's hard to get all the pieces in at the same time.  I think I'm going to wait until after Christmas to make my trip worthwhile so I can actually take something home.      The year is nearly gone, hard to believe it's already September, wow!
> 
> I love the Noeud ring, and if your style is flowery dresses and rompers, that would be a perfect look.  I agree, it's a very light and airy look, yet it makes a statement and is feminine.  A big plus for you is that it is mixed metals which you like, so that ring is a win-win for you!
> 
> As for wearing it to work, if you can wear it with your flowery dresses, I think you can definitely wear it to work.  Take the VCA label and the price out the ring, and aethestically, it's just a big playful ring.  I am sure you've seen many ladies at your work who wear big playful jewelry.
> 
> If you are not wearing your Lotus during the workday, I think you should get the Noeud first before another Clover.  I know I sound like a broken record, but you have the loveliest fingers and hands.  Rings looks stuning on you.  I vote Noeud as your next piece!  You can wear it all the time too... weekdays and weekends.


You are so sweet!!! Wore my lotus day and it is such a special ring. You are right that I should focus on rings and earrings.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Thank you for sharing! That small is big enough for me (I think). Its beautiful. I also can see your decision to pass on these bow rings as they can make you feel cute. They can sometimes trend on the cute side of the spectrum. No point focusing on a design style which makes you second guess, so its probably best to focus on flowers like your husband encouraged you to do and @lynne_ross highlighted. Especially since you have his support that makes it easier! Flowers or semi/precious stone statement rings as I think those should never be excluded.
> 
> I know we discussed the onyx/ pave btf ring but I dont recall if you said if you tried  (and like Lynne asked) the full pave Cosmos ring as it seems like it might  fit into your collection. If you haven't is it because it is a lower profile ring (flatter) - perhaps that is not your preference for full diamond pieces; perhaps you prefer more dimension...
> 
> Regardless, thank you for your contribution to the thread re: bows and ribbon rings. Some of these are certainly worth a peek. more local store didn't have one at the time of call so I can ask closer to the date I stop in.


Yes, I think I will try both the Cosmos oynx BTF and the standard diamond pave BTF.  Thank you and @lynne_ross ' for suggesting that.  I had dismissed the Cosmos all pave BTF ring earlier as I felt it was too flat.  You described it perfectly. 

However, what I have always liked about the Cosmos BTF ring is that it is truly two distinct flowers.  Each flower appears to be floating on top of the fingers, like lily-pads.  So dreamy.  

On bows, yes, I'm a bit disappointed, but the bow has only moved down the queue.  Everyone has different looks, especially through out the phases of our lives.  You bet I'm going to go for the cute look in a few years!     

To end on the cute theme... something cute to share on a lazy Saturday... 
With my husband and I, we are often cute & sweet to each other which I think is so endearing.    
I will say to him "How come you're so cute?"  He will respond with a grin, "It's natural".  
He will say to me "How come you're so cute?"  I will respond with a grin, "Make that SUPER cute".


----------



## BigAkoya

wisconsin said:


> Are you a writer? I love your writings.


I'm not a writer, but at my work, I speak and present a lot.  Hence, I often have to think about and choose the words I use.  The choice of words in speech has probably carried over in my writing.  That's too funny.  Thank you so much for the compliment; that made my day!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I think I will try both the Cosmos oynx BTF and the standard diamond pave BTF.  Thank you and @lynne_ross ' for suggesting that.  I had dismissed the Cosmos all pave BTF ring earlier as I felt it was too flat.  You described it perfectly.
> 
> However, what I have always liked about the Cosmos BTF ring is that it is truly two distinct flowers.  Each flower appears to be floating on top of the fingers, like lily-pads.  So dreamy.
> 
> On bows, yes, I'm a bit disappointed, but the bow has only moved down the queue.  Everyone has different looks, especially through out the phases of our lives.  You bet I'm going to go for the cute look in a few years!
> 
> To end on the cute theme... something cute to share on a lazy Saturday...
> With my husband and I, we are often cute & sweet to each other which I think is so endearing.
> I will say to him "How come you're so cute?"  He will respond with a grin, "It's natural".
> He will say to me "How come you're so cute?"  I will respond with a grin, "Make that SUPER cute".


That is totally adorable! Special moments make the best memories


----------



## Notorious Pink

wisconsin said:


> My 2 cents. Don’t change it . Wear it occasionally layered with another VCA piece and pass it on to future daughters -in-law. The style is a classic like diamond studs and will come back in fashion.


I appreciate it, but I don’t even own Diamond studs or a tennis bracelet. In the ten years I’ve owned this necklace, I’ve worn it less than ten times. I will try to use it, but I have gotten some really exciting suggestions about what to do with it.


----------



## 880

thank you all @skyqueen, @Cool Breeze, all for your kind words!

I love these two quotes that center on whether a piece of jewelry fits our character or personality:



lynne_ross said:


> don’t know about the other styles, but I adore the noeud ring. I find it elegant and feminine. The ring evokes the feeling of being at the ballet. It is my husband’s favourite of the styles and thinks it suits my style best. I wear a lot of flowery dresses and rompers. He finds the lotus more edgy or sophisticated, which suits my ‘going out’ style well. I am coming around to believe I could wear noeud to work whereas the lotus is just too much bling and reserved for weekends or nights out.





BigAkoya said:


> o end on the cute theme... something cute to share on a lazy Saturday...
> With my husband and I, we are often cute & sweet to each other which I think is so endearing.
> I will say to him "How come you're so cute?" He will respond with a grin, "It's natural".
> He will say to me "How come you're so cute?" I will respond with a grin, "Make that SUPER cute".



and for @BigAkoya, here is a noeud ? Bow ring that I don’t think is cute, but rather classic, glamorous and splendid (alll of her attributes  plus, I have to confess, I can imagine you wearing it with a striped sweater and bermudas




__





						Van Cleef Arpels Noeud Mysterieux ring
					

The Van Cleef & Arpels Noeud Mystérieux between the finger ring showcases two of the house's trademarked techniques:  Mystery Set stones and an architecture that appears to make the bow float above the hand. Van Cleef & Arpels trade mark protected the term 'between the finger ring' and designs...




					www.thejewelleryeditor.com
				




plus, here is an article I thought was interesting (at the top was a mention of holographic jewel technique which reminded me of @Notorious Pink ’s Stephen Webster doublet turquiose bracelet, and at the  bottom was a mention of Tasaki, the largest Akoya farmer in the world)




__





						Canary in the coal mine: our run down of high jewellery 2021
					

From Boucheron's use of holographic film to Pomellato's luxury up-cycling, we assess what high jewellery looks like in 2021 and you may be surprised.




					www.thejewelleryeditor.com


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I appreciate it, but I don’t even own Diamond studs or a tennis bracelet. In the ten years I’ve owned this necklace, I’ve worn it less than ten times. I will try to use it, but I have gotten some really exciting suggestions about what to do with it.


I just thought of another idea!   
If you don't want another bangle but prefer a bracelet, how about creating a Palmyre?  You could sprinkle the diamonds all over and add pink sapphires or another colored gemstone. Since you like PG, the Palmyre style will definitely show off the pink metal.
When I was trying to find a bracelet to match my Frivole, I tried on the 3-row Palmyre, but it doesn't go with Frivole at all.  I posted the photo below so you can get an idea of a 3-row width vs. a 5-row width. If you have enough stones to do a 5-row width (or maybe add more stones), I would definitely do a 5-row as I thought the 3-row was neither here nor there.  It was neither delicate nor bold (see photo below).  It depends on the look you want of course. 

I actually think Palmyre looks better with colored gemstones. It's kind of boring to me with just diamonds due to the style, but that’s just me.  Here are some links:
All diamond 5-row version:  Palmyre bracelet - VCARO3R300 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
Pink sapphire and diamond 5-row version : Brume de saphir bracelet - VCARP40L00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

I would make the pink sapphires the highlight of the bracelet and not the diamonds.  The pink sapphires will really give it a punch.  This would be really simple for a jeweler to do also.


----------



## couturequeen

marbella8 said:


> Could you kindly post a modeling photo?
> 
> I tried the Sweet-Perlee clover a couple weeks back (posted the photo in case someone wants to compare to modeling shots hopefully someone will post here for the Roberto Coin) and saw 2 women I know with them this week, one with one in YG, and the other had stacked a RG and WG, and they were so under impressive for $16,000. I couldn’t believe the one who had stacked them and paid $32,000, instead of getting the full size. She told me she was on the waitlist for that one, lol.
> I’d love to see how these look, and at its price point for sure if they are cute....


My go-to stack right now.


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> My go-to stack right now.


That looks great together!  The RC bangle looks so nice and crispy, and the shape of both bangles seem to stack so perfectly which is sometimes hard to do with different brands.  Very chic looking!


----------



## marbella8

couturequeen said:


> My go-to stack right now.



Oh wow, I LOVE this stack, and of course as a pseudo-recovering H addict, I could never figure out what to stack with the cdc-silver bracelet and now I know. I love that these 2 look so edgy and feminine at the same time. Thank you for kindly posting this photo


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> That looks great together!  The RC bangle looks so nice and crispy, and the shape of both bangles seem to stack so perfectly which is sometimes hard to do with different brands.  Very chic looking!





marbella8 said:


> Oh wow, I LOVE this stack, and of course as a pseudo-recovering H addict, I could never figure out what to stack with the cdc-silver bracelet and now I know. I love that these 2 look so edgy and feminine at the same time. Thank you for kindly posting this photo



Appreciate this as it took me awhile to put these together and it’s mixed metals ~ silver and WG. I wear the CDC alone, but it is nice to have some sparkle. I thought the more pointy flower was a nice balance with the angular H design. Plus I was pleased to see this thinner bangle released. To get them to stack properly I special ordered a size down in RC and it worked perfectly! Also a pro to RC is getting a tiny bit of a discount with large retailers since it’s not in the designer exclusion category.

I finally tried on the small VCA clover bangle and it was underwhelming. Glad to have the larger size. I was thinking today that a better stacking piece for my clover would be a small no-signature bangle. Putting that idea out there for VCA to poach.


----------



## jenaps

couturequeen said:


> Appreciate this as it took me awhile to put these together and it’s mixed metals ~ silver and WG. I wear the CDC alone, but it is nice to have some sparkle. I thought the more pointy flower was a nice balance with the angular H design. Plus I was pleased to see this thinner bangle released. To get them to stack properly I special ordered a size down in RC and it worked perfectly! Also a pro to RC is getting a tiny bit of a discount with large retailers since it’s not in the designer exclusion category.
> 
> I finally tried on the small VCA clover bangle and it was underwhelming. Glad to have the larger size. I was thinking today that a better stacking piece for my clover would be a small no-signature bangle. Putting that idea out there for VCA to poach.


Love your stack! How do the SOs at RC work? I would love that bracelet in a colored stone!  
Were you able to special order through a large retailer?  Is there an additional fee?


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Love your stack! How do the SOs at RC work? I would love that bracelet in a colored stone!
> Were you able to special order through a large retailer?  Is there an additional fee?


I'm not sure if you like the pave version of Love in Verona, but it comes in sapphire, ruby, and emerald.  Here is the link to their collection. 
Love in Verona | Roberto Coin - North America


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> I'm not sure if you like the pave version of Love in Verona, but it comes in sapphire, ruby, and emerald.  Here is the link to their collection.
> Love in Verona | Roberto Coin - North America


Yes, I saw that!  That’s why I’m hoping they would do a non pave version - I actually don’t like it with the diamonds.  It seems too much and I really love colored stones. I had both of the rainbow Cartier love bracelets but developed an allergy after many years of wearing them and could no longer wear them on a 24 hour basis.  I still very much miss those bracelets!  I would love for VCA to come out with the clover perlee in colored gemstones!  That would be fabulous!

there’s a RC in the mall a few blocks from me.  I’m going to go check it out!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> I'm not a writer, but at my work, I speak and present a lot.  Hence, I often have to think about and choose the words I use.  The choice of words in speech has probably carried over in my writing.  That's too funny.  Thank you so much for the compliment; that made my day!


So much to say to you… I too have admired your elegant writing style. Your posts are well thought out and insightful.

I’m not sure if I admire that you wear business attire. My office stopped a long time ago. It’s surprising that where and who I work for doesn’t produce more stylish people. I feel out of place wearing nice stuff. The people I’m around just don’t wear nice jewelry yet there earn more than enough to wear it. Just surprising to me. Although my friend/colleague says we shouldn’t wear nice stuff cause that will lead to management cutting our comp at year-end. Lol.

Back to bow jewelry…thanks for posting the pics. Those are some full-sized bows. I think the Noeud, Tilda and even Tiffany are more attractive. The designs seem to have more detailing. I’m glad that seeing them in person helped solidify your wishlist.


----------



## couturequeen

jenaps said:


> Love your stack! How do the SOs at RC work? I would love that bracelet in a colored stone!
> Were you able to special order through a large retailer?  Is there an additional fee?


I ordered through my local retailer (medium-size). No additional fee, just a bit of a wait.


----------



## marbella8

couturequeen said:


> Appreciate this as it took me awhile to put these together and it’s mixed metals ~ silver and WG. I wear the CDC alone, but it is nice to have some sparkle. I thought the more pointy flower was a nice balance with the angular H design. Plus I was pleased to see this thinner bangle released. To get them to stack properly I special ordered a size down in RC and it worked perfectly! Also a pro to RC is getting a tiny bit of a discount with large retailers since it’s not in the designer exclusion category.
> 
> I finally tried on the small VCA clover bangle and it was underwhelming. Glad to have the larger size. I was thinking today that a better stacking piece for my clover would be a small no-signature bangle. Putting that idea out there for VCA to poach.





couturequeen said:


> Appreciate this as it took me awhile to put these together and it’s mixed metals ~ silver and WG. I wear the CDC alone, but it is nice to have some sparkle. I thought the more pointy flower was a nice balance with the angular H design. Plus I was pleased to see this thinner bangle released. To get them to stack properly I special ordered a size down in RC and it worked perfectly! Also a pro to RC is getting a tiny bit of a discount with large retailers since it’s not in the designer exclusion category.
> 
> I finally tried on the small VCA clover bangle and it was underwhelming. Glad to have the larger size. I was thinking today that a better stacking piece for my clover would be a small no-signature bangle. Putting that idea out there for VCA to poach.



Thanks again for the guidance. Yes, I would have to order a smaller size than what comes standard with the RC bracelets. Yes, I love that RC gets discounted, lol. 

I was actually noticing how well the sterling silver and the white gold that RC has match. I think it is the angular/more edgy clover that goes well with the studs of the CDC.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> So much to say to you… I too have admired your elegant writing style. Your posts are well thought out and insightful.
> 
> I’m not sure if I admire that you wear business attire. My office stopped a long time ago. It’s surprising that where and who I work for doesn’t produce more stylish people. I feel out of place wearing nice stuff. The people I’m around just don’t wear nice jewelry yet there earn more than enough to wear it. Just surprising to me. Although my friend/colleague says we shouldn’t wear nice stuff cause that will lead to management cutting our comp at year-end. Lol.
> 
> Back to bow jewelry…thanks for posting the pics. Those are some full-sized bows. I think the Noeud, Tilda and even Tiffany are more attractive. The designs seem to have more detailing. I’m glad that seeing them in person helped solidify your wishlist.


Thanks so much for your comments; I really appreciate it.  

On ladies dressing up nicely in a work environment, I completely understand.  Think of yourself as special... smart and put together. Of course, no need to talk about your clothing or bling.  Yet, you know it is your secret weapon, it's your armour.  It makes you stand out.  At work, your quality of work speaks for itself and sends a strong message about you.  The fact that you dress nicely with bling is icing on the cake.  
For me, when at work, a thought I live by is..."Dress and Act like you're ready for your next job."  Own the Room, as they say.  

Your assessment of the bows is spot on.  Even though the bow ring moved lower in my priority, I have been thinking about bows these past days. I now think the Picchiotti bow is too "cookie cutter" and without a lot of character. The large bow, which I thought I liked more, now looks toyish to me, especially when I tried the mockup on again at home. It does not look elegant at all to me when worn casual in every day life. Plus, a big negative is the lack of a ribbon tail! How can a bow be a bow without tails?   I think Picchiotti is off my list, so at least I feel good I tried it on.  I agree with you, Noeud, Tilda's Bow, and Tiffany are much more creative.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Each time I look at a bow ring in a photo (e.g. Noeud, Tilda's Bow, Picchiotti), I love them and think wow, so pretty.
> I then try on the rings in real life, and I do love the cute bow design is.  Ironically, cute for me, is also what I don't love.  I see the bow ring being cute not so much for the size of the bow, nor how the bow is shaped, nor how many diaomonds.  I see the bow design itself, when made into jewelry, as being a cute design idea.  That's just me, and cute is not my look at this phase in my life.
> 
> I thought the Picchiotti bow looked more elegant when I saw it online.  Well, anything looks elegant in a dressy outfit as in the model in the photo.  Sure, that ring would look great going out, but I don't buy pieces to be worn only when going out.  I buy pieces to wear everyday.  After work hours, I dress very casual, and I like to wear serious bling to add a bit of chic elegance.  For work, I'm in a conservative corporate environment, male-dominated, and I wear suits.  Hence I also like to wear serious bling.  So cute is definitely not my look in either scenario.
> 
> At the boutique today, I stood in front of a full length mirror to assess how I looked with the bow ring...
> I saw a lady with a striped tee and skinny Bermuda shorts,  wearing a cute bow ring. Ugh... too cute.
> Then I envisioned myself wearing one of my suits, heels, and the bow ring.  Ugh again... definitely not a serious look.
> 
> I showed my husband these photos when I got home (he did not come with me).  He said, without any prompting, "the bows are nice and cute, but I like those flower rings more that you bought from that French company, you should get more flower rings."
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love bow rings.  But they are just not my look at the moment.  That's just me of course.
> So... bows are moving to the back of my list for now.  I think I'll save the gorgeous bow ring for when I retire!
> I can look cute all day, anytime I want!
> 
> Hope that helps explain my thinking for me. A bit disappointed today I will say. It’s a gorgeous piece.


So agree. It’s about the whole look and feel. I love bows aesthetically but on me, it doesn’t “feel” right or comfortable, regardless of how it actually looks.  Those bow rings are stunning but I can’t wait to see the other rings you’re considering.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I think I will try both the Cosmos oynx BTF and the standard diamond pave BTF.  Thank you and @lynne_ross ' for suggesting that.  I had dismissed the Cosmos all pave BTF ring earlier as I felt it was too flat.  You described it perfectly.
> 
> However, what I have always liked about the Cosmos BTF ring is that it is truly two distinct flowers.  Each flower appears to be floating on top of the fingers, like lily-pads.  So dreamy.
> 
> On bows, yes, I'm a bit disappointed, but the bow has only moved down the queue.  Everyone has different looks, especially through out the phases of our lives.  You bet I'm going to go for the cute look in a few years!
> 
> To end on the cute theme... something cute to share on a lazy Saturday...
> With my husband and I, we are often cute & sweet to each other which I think is so endearing.
> I will say to him "How come you're so cute?"  He will respond with a grin, "It's natural".
> He will say to me "How come you're so cute?"  I will respond with a grin, "Make that SUPER cute".


How about the Pasquale Bruni rings?  The ones that @Notorious Pink tried on and others. Those are blingy but fluid, clean, sleek and powerful.  There is a super cool-girl one in pink chalcedony that I secretly crave.


	

		
			
		

		
	
This is a piece I need to work myself up to. But my heart skips a beat whenever I see it. Diamonds, moonstones and pink chalcedony.  Bold yet doesn’t scream at you. Geez I do love it so much!








						LAKSHMI RING
					

Discover Lakshmi Ring in 18k Rose Gold with Pink Chalcedony, Moonstone and Diamonds. Lakshmi is the beauty of lotus petals which dance in a salute to the sun.




					us.pasqualebruni.com
				




Anyhoo, would be awesome to live vicariously through someone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I just thought of another idea!
> If you don't want another bangle but prefer a bracelet, how about creating a Palmyre?  You could sprinkle the diamonds all over and add pink sapphires or another colored gemstone. Since you like PG, the Palmyre style will definitely show off the pink metal.
> When I was trying to find a bracelet to match my Frivole, I tried on the 3-row Palmyre, but it doesn't go with Frivole at all.  I posted the photo below so you can get an idea of a 3-row width vs. a 5-row width. If you have enough stones to do a 5-row width (or maybe add more stones), I would definitely do a 5-row as I thought the 3-row was neither here nor there.  It was neither delicate nor bold (see photo below).  It depends on the look you want of course.
> 
> I actually think Palmyre looks better with colored gemstones. It's kind of boring to me with just diamonds due to the style, but that’s just me.  Here are some links:
> All diamond 5-row version:  Palmyre bracelet - VCARO3R300 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> Pink sapphire and diamond 5-row version : Brume de saphir bracelet - VCARP40L00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> I would make the pink sapphires the highlight of the bracelet and not the diamonds.  The pink sapphires will really give it a punch.  This would be really simple for a jeweler to do also.
> 
> View attachment 5184458


Yes this is also a fabulous idea!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes this is also a fabulous idea!!!


That is a great idea.  The design doesn't seem that difficult for a competent jeweler to execute.  And you can choose the stones you want.  Yeah, I'm of the mind that since you aren't using it anyway, letting it sit there just seems like a waste.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## BigAkoya

I need to really stop looking at bow rings!     
But, since I was surfing again...  @glamourbag , the large Tilda's Bow ring is now on the website.  This was the size in the mod shot photo I posted earlier worn on the SA's finger (the SA did say the large bow ring was new at the time and will be posted on the website shortly).  I know there is not a Graff near you, so this might help you stare & compare the two sizes online:

Large (Double Knot):   Tilda's Bow Double Knot Diamond Ring (graff.com)
Small (Classic):   Tilda’s Bow Classic Diamond Ring, White Gold | Graff


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I need to really stop looking at bow rings!
> But, since I was surfing again...  @glamourbag , the large Tilda's Bow ring is now on the website.  This was the size in the mod shot photo I posted earlier worn on the SA's finger (the SA did say the large bow ring was new at the time and will be posted on the website shortly).  I know there is not a Graff near you, so this might help you stare & compare the two sizes online:
> 
> Large (Double Knot):   Tilda's Bow Double Knot Diamond Ring (graff.com)
> Small (Classic):   Tilda’s Bow Classic Diamond Ring, White Gold | Graff


Good grief. I just went to look at the video. This honestly is so pretty. I NEED to see this collection! I might even just have to call Vancouver and ask them for more details and maybe some more pics. To me, from what we looked at, this collection seems to be my favourite: the combination of baguette cut and pave round cut diamonds is beautiful to me. The mod shots you had posted earlier in this thread were helpful as they give an idea of size in comparison to fingers/hand. Thank you for telling me the large was posted now online. I went back through the collection - even the earrings look lovely!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Good grief. I just went to look at the video. This honestly is so pretty. I NEED to see this collection! I might even just have to call Vancouver and ask them for more details and maybe some more pics. To me, from what we looked at, this collection seems to be my favourite: the combination of baguette cut and pave round cut diamonds is beautiful to me. The mod shots you had posted earlier in this thread were helpful as they give an idea of size in comparison to fingers/hand. Thank you for telling me the large was posted now online. I went back through the collection - even the earrings look lovely!


I know!  I love the mixed diamond cuts too... the round and baguette cuts are so beautiful together.  Added to that, the shape of the bow makes it less cutesy and look more elegant.  I think this is my favorte bow collection also, Picchiotti is out!  And yes to the earrings!


----------



## MyDogTink

Now I’m back to thinking you really need a bow ring.


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Nice YouTube showing the making of the new Tiffany Knot...
> UPDATE:  Link to the collection to make it easier for everyone:   Tiffany Knot Jewelry | Tiffany & Co.



I would love to hear your opinion on this collection  I like the double row ring in gold but also in gold and pave… I am wondering how would it pair with perlee pearls of gold rings (either variation model or medium one)


----------



## 911snowball

The large Tilda ring is gorgeous- the lines are beautiful .


----------



## BigAkoya

Forgot… we were also talking Picchiotti diamond bracelets.  
Here is an Xpandable for ladies who are considering diamond bracelets.  The bracelet “stretches” over your wrist.  There is no clasp, looks great if you like the all diamond/tennis bracelet look.  The one below that I tried on is a bit bolder with scalloped edges.  They also carry a lot of simpler tennis/line bracelets that you can order in many size carat weights. 

You can zoom in, mentally remove the scallops, and that’s what the tennis bracelets look like. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I would love to hear your opinion on this collection  I like the double row ring in gold but also in gold and pave… I am wondering how would it pair with perlee pearls of gold rings (either variation model or medium one)


If I had to choose one, I too prefer the Double Row pave.  I have not seen this collection in real life, but on the model, the ring looks delicate and dainty so you could certainly wear Perlee Pearls of Gold as well.  

However, I would not stack it.  I think if you want to wear both rings at the same time, it will look better worn on different fingers.

Here is why...
The Knot does not have flat edges like a standard band ring (e.g. Perlee Pearls of Gold is a standard band ring). 
The Knot design is an asymmetrical look which is the beauty of this ring.  That asymmetrical look makes the ring.  The visual for that ring to me is "a string on your finger, tied into a knot"; a very clean and crisp look.  To me, you want the ring to stand out on its own.  However, if you stack the Knot and hide the asymmetrical edges, it loses the effect.  When the Knot ring is stacked next to another ring, it just turns into another flat band ring piled on to another a stack.

If you want to wear Perlee Pearls of Gold at the same time, I think you could wear it on a different finger.  These rings are delicate enough to wear two rings on one hand without competing.  I think the designs will compliment nicely.  The Knot ring is rounded/tubular metal, not the typical 90 degree edge band ring.  I think this rounded/tubular edge compliments the rounded Milgrain bead edges.  When worn together, I also think the Knot will make Perlee Pearls of Gold appear more contemporary. Perlee Pearls of Gold has a tendency to look a bit classic given the Milgrain bead look.  Milgrain beading has been used in jewelry since ancient times, a very classic "old-world" look which I love, but you don't see it used often by the other houses (e.g. Cartier, Graff, Tiffany).  I think the two together on separate fingers will create a nice look... kind of flowing together... round tubes, rounded beads.

That's just my two cents, and of course, everyone has preferences.  I hope that helps.


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> If I had to choose one, I too prefer the Double Row pave.  I have not seen this collection in real life, but on the model, the ring looks delicate and dainty so you could certainly wear Perlee Pearls of Gold as well.
> 
> However, I would not stack it.  I think if you want to wear both rings at the same time, it will look better worn on different fingers.
> 
> Here is why...
> The Knot does not have flat edges like a standard band ring (e.g. Perlee Pearls of Gold is a standard band ring).
> The Knot design is an asymmetrical look which is the beauty of this ring.  That asymmetrical look makes the ring.  The visual for that ring to me is "a string on your finger, tied into a knot"; a very clean and crisp look.  To me, you want the ring to stand out on its own.  However, if you stack the Knot and hide the asymmetrical edges, it loses the effect.  When the Knot ring is stacked next to another ring, it just turns into another flat band ring piled on to another a stack.
> 
> If you want to wear Perlee Pearls of Gold at the same time, I think you could wear it on a different finger.  These rings are delicate enough to wear two rings on one hand without competing.  I think the designs will compliment nicely.  The Knot ring is rounded/tubular metal, not the typical 90 degree edge band ring.  I think this rounded/tubular edge compliments the rounded Milgrain bead edges.  When worn together, I also think the Knot will make Perlee Pearls of Gold appear more contemporary. Perlee Pearls of Gold has a tendency to look a bit classic given the Milgrain bead look.  Milgrain beading has been used in jewelry since ancient times, a very classic "old-world" look which I love, but you don't see it used often by the other houses (e.g. Cartier, Graff, Tiffany).  I think the two together on separate fingers will create a nice look... kind of flowing together... round tubes, rounded beads.
> 
> That's just two cents, and of course, everyone has preferences.  I hope that helps.


Always great insight on jewelry! Thank you very much for giving your thoughts  I am indeed planning to wear them on different fingers, perlee on index finger and knot on ring finger. When it comes to rings I am very picky, so I it is very hard for me to find a style that will compliment my alhambra necklace and earrings.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  I love the mixed diamond cuts too... the round and baguette cuts are so beautiful together.  Added to that, the shape of the bow makes it less cutesy and look more elegant.  I think this is my favorte bow collection also, Picchiotti is out!  And yes to the earrings!


I don’t even like bow rings and I think this is amazing wow! Cannot wait for you to try it.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I don’t even like bow rings and I think this is amazing wow! Cannot wait for you to try it.


Actually, I tried it on, but the photo below is the SA’s hand. This is the large bow ring.   There are earrings too.


----------



## marbella8

Not a bow person either, but it is a gorgeous ring. The other one though I love, if it suits you.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> On request, I tried on the white gold flower earrings and I definitely love them. Much better than the hoops I tried (they only had the small size, and I'd be interested in the large). I would not have been considered these, and now not only am I considering them, I'm having the store bring in the rose gold version. I think these would work great with other designers, and just a great everyday size with a good design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967516
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot from a PB promotional video. The larger hoops. Probably not for everyday, and no one seems to have them, but I have quite a few pieces on hold by now so it's probably fine....might be "too much" to wear these with the other pieces, while the single flowers would be fine.
> View attachment 4967517


How are you liking the PB earrings? How do you find the overall quality and sparkle? I am still wanting to try the wg non hoop version of the ones you bought but can not try on with no travel.


----------



## sjunky13

glamourbag said:


> Good grief. I just went to look at the video. This honestly is so pretty. I NEED to see this collection! I might even just have to call Vancouver and ask them for more details and maybe some more pics. To me, from what we looked at, this collection seems to be my favourite: the combination of baguette cut and pave round cut diamonds is beautiful to me. The mod shots you had posted earlier in this thread were helpful as they give an idea of size in comparison to fingers/hand. Thank you for telling me the large was posted now online. I went back through the collection - even the earrings look lovely!


Yes!!! Exactly the baguette and round diamonds make this ring the best out of the bow rings IMO! ( besides vca! )
I love this ring a lot. It looks cute yes, but more elegant and simple in it's design. There is also a lot of dimension in this design. The ribbons of diamonds play with light. I think this needs to be considered @BigAkoya .


Can I say this is one of my favorite threads ever!! I am lurking like crazy. I LOVE jewelry and seeing everyone's amazing pieces from other brands has me creating a huggee wish list. 
Please please post more guys, lol.
@Notorious Pink We need more pics of your fab PB goodies!
Keep them coming. 
If you guys like Pasqual Bruni, there is a gift card event at Bloomingdales and it is included. Very tempting!


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Actually, I tried it on, but the photo below is the SA’s hand. This is the large bow ring.   There are earrings too.
> 
> View attachment 5187029
> View attachment 5187030


O wow! I LOVEEEEEE it!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> How are you liking the PB earrings? How do you find the overall quality and sparkle? I am still wanting to try the wg non hoop version of the ones you bought but can not try on with no travel.





sjunky13 said:


> Yes!!! Exactly the baguette and round diamonds make this ring the best out of the bow rings IMO! ( besides vca! )
> I love this ring a lot. It looks cute yes, but more elegant and simple in it's design. There is also a lot of dimension in this design. The ribbons of diamonds play with light. I think this needs to be considered @BigAkoya .
> 
> 
> Can I say this is one of my favorite threads ever!! I am lurking like crazy. I LOVE jewelry and seeing everyone's amazing pieces from other brands has me creating a huggee wish list.
> Please please post more guys, lol.
> @Notorious Pink We need more pics of your fab PB goodies!
> Keep them coming.
> If you guys like Pasqual Bruni, there is a gift card event at Bloomingdales and it is included. Very tempting!



I find that I am actually wearing them quite a bit with my Robert Coin necklace. They're my only hoops so they fill a niche in my collection. I'm very happy with them! I will take and post more pics.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I find that I am actually wearing them quite a bit with my Robert Coin necklace. They're my only hoops so they fill a niche in my collection. I'm very happy with them! I will take and post more pics.


Yes please post more pictures. Good to know you are loving.


----------



## shyla14

I love Messika!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

911snowball said:


> Cavalier Girl, hello! I think you are a fellow VCA fan, do you find that the Picchiotti pieces work well with VCA signature and pearls of gold, clover etc? If so, would you mind sharing the style names?  I am, shall we say, getting up there and I am no longer buying bracelets with clasps, I LOVE the idea of an expandable diamond piece to add to my stack of VCA bangles!



I'm so sorry 911snowball, but I just saw this.  Here are a couple of pictures that might help.  The Picchiotti diamond bracelet is a little over 5 carats, and that's exactly what I wanted.  It stacks beautifully.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm so sorry 911snowball, but I just saw this.  Here are a couple of pictures that might help.  The Picchiotti diamond bracelet is a little over 5 carats, and that's exactly what I wanted.  It stacks beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 5198661
> View attachment 5198663
> View attachment 5198664


So good to see you! Love your new Frivole earrings too! Do you still have the Large?  
The Perlee bracelets are on my wish list, they look beautiful with your Picchiotti!


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

I have recently discovered Boucheron. Does anyone have mod shots of mixing the serpent bohème earrings/bracelets with VCA? I love all their colour options! They are beautiful but they don't usually have any mod pics, just the product...

Here's a picture: https://www.boucheron.com/en/serpent-boheme-stud-earring-s-and-xs-motifs-lapis-lazuli-jco01427.html


----------



## Tolstoi123

Ah Boucheron is wonderful. I do not have pictures but I saw those pieces in the store and I think they would match well in the same gold.


----------



## nightbefore

Tried these beauties today, they are absolutely gorgeous! Now I have to choose between the bracelet and ring


----------



## 911snowball

Cavalier Girl, THANK YOU so much!  Your pics help tremendously to see the detail (so much better than their website!). I have decided to get one for sure- I have a NM close by so I am starting there to see if they can bring this in for me. I love the way it looks with VCA!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

any ladies here who’ve had experience with the brand qeelin?



			https://m.qeelin.com/en/jewellery/collections/yu-yi/YY-040-BL-RGDGJE/
		

what are y’all’s thoughts on this bracelet?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

thoughts on kwiat? would love to see any pictures of your collection if any you ladies have pieces


----------



## chiaoapple

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> any ladies here who’ve had experience with the brand qeelin?
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.qeelin.com/en/jewellery/collections/yu-yi/YY-040-BL-RGDGJE/
> 
> 
> what are y’all’s thoughts on this bracelet?


I am interested to see how it looks on the wrist, in particular how the motif would sit, like would it dangle or lie flat, or?


----------



## chiaoapple

My pre-price increase purchase at Bvlgari — it has gone up more than 10% after the increase earlier this week so I feel somewhat justified in getting it…


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> My pre-price increase purchase at Bvlgari — it has gone up more than 10% after the increase earlier this week so I feel somewhat justified in getting it…
> View attachment 5216844


Stunning. Yes, they had QUITE A MARKUP and oddly it varied as per hardware too. It was to be expected, I guess, as you got a lot "more" for your dollar there comparted to, for example, VCA and Cartier. Anyway, this is beautiful.


----------



## Cool Breeze

chiaoapple said:


> My pre-price increase purchase at Bvlgari — it has gone up more than 10% after the increase earlier this week so I feel somewhat justified in getting it…
> View attachment 5216844


It is stunning!  Congratulations!!  You wear it beautifully


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous chiaoapple!


----------



## 911snowball

This post is for Big Akoya!  If I cannot sleep at night, I often start watching you tube videos of various shopping excursions to VCA boutiques all over the world. I love to see what is offered as my boutique does not carry much of the high jewelry line so it is such delightful eye candy!  One blogger was trying things on and this appeared and I immediately thought of you and the discussions here on various bow designs. Added bonus with the gemstone! I think it is just beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

911snowball said:


> This post is for Big Akoya!  If I cannot sleep at night, I often start watching you tube videos of various shopping excursions to VCA boutiques all over the world. I love to see what is offered as my boutique does not carry much of the high jewelry line so it is such delightful eye candy!  One blogger was trying things on and this appeared and I immediately thought of you and the discussions here on various bow designs. Added bonus with the gemstone! I think it is just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217761


Wow!  This is VCA?  This is so pretty!   Next time I head to the boutique, I am going to ask my SA about bow rings!     
I never thought to do that so I only know the Noeud.  This is so different, and I love colored gemstones.  Thank you so much for sharing.  I also do not have a boutique  near me, so I should watch VCA youtubes too.  What a great idea!


----------



## lynne_ross

I finally received my diamond bangles to go with my love bracelets. They are a bit bigger than my loves which I am not 100% happy with. However, they are exact same size as my perlee clover. I wear 2 stacked with my 3 loves 24/7 and then stack the 3rd with my clover perlee. I stacked all 7 bracelets together a few times this week and I find the diamond bands tie the loves into the perlee clover better. Very happy with this purchase. I have gotten more compliments on them in a week then any of my other pieces. Funny how people like the simple items.
Here is all 7 together.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I finally received my diamond bangles to go with my love bracelets. They are a bit bigger than my loves which I am not 100% happy with. However, they are exact same size as my perlee clover. I wear 2 stacked with my 3 loves 24/7 and then stack the 3rd with my clover perlee. I stacked all 7 bracelets together a few times this week and I find the diamond bands tie the loves into the perlee clover better. Very happy with this purchase. I have gotten more compliments on them in a week then any of my other pieces. Funny how people like the simple items.
> Here is all 7 together.
> 
> View attachment 5218171


This looks great!  I have seen a lot of bangle stacks, especially Loves.  
Your idea of adding diamond bangles between them make the stack look stunning.  I love it, and as you said, it ties the bangles together.  

And by the way, I like that the diamond bangles are a bit larger and stand out (vs. a bit smaller and shrink in). 
It makes the bangles looks like edges for the Love, similar to the beaded edge of your Perlee which also "sticks out" in a sense from the flat part of the clover bangle.  I like it! It's very three dimensional.   Looks gorgeous!  

Congratulations on your new pieces!


----------



## chiaoapple

glamourbag said:


> Stunning. Yes, they had QUITE A MARKUP and oddly it varied as per hardware too. It was to be expected, I guess, as you got a lot "more" for your dollar there comparted to, for example, VCA and Cartier. Anyway, this is beautiful.


Thanks, and yes, Bvlgari really is better priced than other lux brands but it seems they are actively trying to change that lol!
I do hope they continue to come up with great new designs as I know I would not be able to buy any existing designs because I know “how cheaper it used to be…”!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> This looks great!  I have seen a lot of bangle stacks, especially Loves.
> Your idea of adding diamond bangles between them make the stack look stunning.  I love it, and as you said, it ties the bangles together.
> 
> And by the way, I like that the diamond bangles are a bit larger and stand out (vs. a bit smaller and shrink in).
> It makes the bangles looks like edges for the Love, similar to the beaded edge of your Perlee which also "sticks out" in a sense from the flat part of the clover bangle.  I like it! It's very three dimensional.   Looks gorgeous!
> 
> Congratulations on your new pieces!


Thanks BigA. I had the exact same thought that the diamond bangles had to be same size or larger than loves. I tried on some that were smaller and the loves hide them and went over them. My 3 loves and perlee are sentimental so glad to finally find something to jazz them up and tie them together.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> This looks great!  I have seen a lot of bangle stacks, especially Loves.
> Your idea of adding diamond bangles between them make the stack look stunning.  I love it, and as you said, it ties the bangles together.
> 
> And by the way, I like that the diamond bangles are a bit larger and stand out (vs. a bit smaller and shrink in).
> It makes the bangles looks like edges for the Love, similar to the beaded edge of your Perlee which also "sticks out" in a sense from the flat part of the clover bangle.  I like it! It's very three dimensional.   Looks gorgeous!
> 
> Congratulations on your new pieces!


@lynne_ross I agree with @BigAkoya. I think if they were all flush it wouldn't give quite the same impact, but perhaps that's personal preference as I prefer stacks which are of bracelets/bangles in different sizes, widths, shapes etc. I think they also soften the look of the loves and I bet add a great amount of sparkle and pair back to your rings! Beautiful! I bet you're a vision!


----------



## 911snowball

Love how this looks lynne_ross!  The bangles add a wonderful sparkle and I really like how they act as a spacer between the loves/perlee , this adds great interest and dimension to the stack!


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> thoughts on kwiat? would love to see any pictures of your collection if any you ladies have pieces


Hi!  I used to have the Kwiat star.  I had the dangling Kwiat star earrings, I got rid of it as I stopped wearing dangling earrings.  

I think the Kwiat star is beuatiful.  No one creates that diamond "star" look like Kwiat can.


----------



## sbelle

I finally took the plunge and bought the Verdura large initial necklace.  I’ve been talking about it for over two years, but hesitated because no one else in my family has the same initial.

However, when I posted here about it I got a lot of good advice from my fellow jewelry fans.   So here’s my 2021 Christmas gift!


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought the Verdura large initial necklace.  I’ve been talking about it for over two years, but hesitated because no one else in my family has the same initial.
> 
> However, when I posted here about it I got a lot of good advice from my fellow jewelry fans.   So here’s my 2022 Christmas gift!
> 
> View attachment 5219415


Wow... that is so gorgeous, and you have the best initial!  It is stunning as an "S"!  I love the curves and the points at the end of your "S" and ofcourse the way the rope wraps around it.  Beautiful!  Mod shots if you're not shy!   

Congratulations on your beautiful piece!  
And, if any of your next generation admires or wants this piece, you can smile and say it's only for a "S"pecial person!  If you do pass it on, she will wear it and know it was from mom/aunt/godmother "S"belle and that she was the chosen "S"pecial one.   

Not that you need to think about that now, because for now... it's all about you and this gorgeous piece!      
So gorgeous!  Congratulations to you, and an early Merry Christmas!


----------



## mikimoto007

sbelle said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought the Verdura large initial necklace.  I’ve been talking about it for over two years, but hesitated because no one else in my family has the same initial.
> 
> However, when I posted here about it I got a lot of good advice from my fellow jewelry fans.   So here’s my 2021 Christmas gift!
> 
> View attachment 5219415




Gah!! I remember this thread. I'm so glad you bit the bullet. Verdura do the loveliest initials. The rope detail is incredible. Normally I hate mixed metals on a piece, but this is stunning. This is on my wish list - not for a long time. Mainly  because I can't try them on, but the rope gets me every time. What's the service like there? Will this be an everyday piece for you?


----------



## 911snowball

sbelle this is gorgeous!  This happens to be my initial too so I join in the request for  a IRL mod shot . I have looked at this on the website over and over but cannot really tell how it would look so I have not ordered. Love it!


----------



## lisawhit

sbelle said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought the Verdura large initial necklace.  I’ve been talking about it for over two years, but hesitated because no one else in my family has the same initial.
> 
> However, when I posted here about it I got a lot of good advice from my fellow jewelry fans.   So here’s my 2021 Christmas gift!
> 
> View attachment 5219415



Love it!  Congratulations!  I've been thinking about getting the smaller size, I can't make up my mind.


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... that is so gorgeous, and you have the best initial!  It is stunning as an "S"!  I love the curves and the points at the end of your "S" and ofcourse the way the rope wraps around it.  Beautiful!  Mod shots if you're not shy!
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful piece!
> And, if any of your next generation admires or wants this piece, you can smile and say it's only for a "S"pecial person!  If you do pass it on, she will wear it and know it was from mom/aunt/godmother "S"belle and that she was the chosen "S"pecial one.
> 
> Not that you need to think about that now, because for now... it's all about you and this gorgeous piece!
> So gorgeous!  Congratulations to you, and an early Merry Christmas!



Thank you so much!

I am not big on modeling shots, so we'll see on that.  I am out of town for the next week, so maybe after that?

In the meantime, how about this picture from Verdura.com









mikimoto007 said:


> Gah!! I remember this thread. I'm so glad you bit the bullet. Verdura do the loveliest initials. The rope detail is incredible. Normally I hate mixed metals on a piece, but this is stunning. This is on my wish list - not for a long time. Mainly  because I can't try them on, but the rope gets me every time. What's the service like there? Will this be an everyday piece for you?



The Verdura boutique is in a building across the street from Bergdorf Goodman and everyone there is lovely.  I did purchase this piece at Bergdorf's which has a nice size Verdura boutique.  I like getting the InCircle points, so about 1/2 of my Verdura has come from BG.

I am going to hold off wearing until after Christmas, but I do plan on wearing it as an everyday piece.





911snowball said:


> sbelle this is gorgeous!  This happens to be my initial too so I join in the request for  a IRL mod shot . I have looked at this on the website over and over but cannot really tell how it would look so I have not ordered. Love it!



The hard thing with the Verdura intial necklaces is that they most often don't have your initial in stock.  And especially if you buy at BG.  They have one initial just to show you.  If they have to place an order it take 9-12 weeks.  I happened to be lucky and mine was in stock at Verdura, but I didn't actually see if until I had already purchased it.




lisawhit said:


> Love it!  Congratulations!  I've been thinking about getting the smaller size, I can't make up my mind.



I totally understand-- I thought about it for two years!  

For me, the decision for the large was because I like to wear my necklaces long.  Exactly like in the photo above.  The smaller initial is too small to be worn long.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Spotted at Bulgari in Boston…


----------



## evietiger

sbelle said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought the Verdura large initial necklace.  I’ve been talking about it for over two years, but hesitated because no one else in my family has the same initial.
> 
> However, when I posted here about it I got a lot of good advice from my fellow jewelry fans.   So here’s my 2021 Christmas gift!
> 
> View attachment 5219415


It's a beautiful piece!  Congrats! And we have the same initial  How do you like this when compared to Magic Alhambra long necklaces? Would you style them differently (with different outfit)?  Also how long is the chain? Sorry for so many questions!  Thank you!


----------



## sbelle

evietiger said:


> It's a beautiful piece!  Congrats! And we have the same initial


 



evietiger said:


> How do you like this when compared to Magic Alhambra long necklaces?
> 
> Would you style them differently (with different outfit)?
> 
> Also how long is the chain? Sorry for so many questions!  Thank you!



I have mentioned before how much I love the long Magic necklaces - I have them all ! I wear them with everything, day or night .

I haven’t worn the initial yet (since it is Christmas gift  ), but I am guessing I won’t find it quite as versatile.   However, I don’t plan to wear it any differently — I will wear it as an everyday necklace and at more formal events.

I got the standard chain length, which is 28 inches. (the Magic long pendant is about 35 inches).    The nice thing about Verdura is  they will customize to what the client wants.  So the chain length can be changed.


----------



## evietiger

Thank you so much sbelle! I love the long Magic necklace as well but wanted to venture out of VCA. I love certain designs from Verdua but have never had a chance to see any piece in real person. Contemplating the Byzantine pendant (it is also a brooch!) ....


----------



## BigAkoya

evietiger said:


> Thank you so much sbelle! I love the long Magic necklace as well but wanted to venture out of VCA. I love certain designs from Verdua but have never had a chance to see any piece in real person. Contemplating the Byzantine pendant (it is also a brooch!) ....


If you don’t have to have VCA or Verdura, Temple St. Clair makes some gorgeous bold yellow gold pieces.
Her Tolomeo pendant is iconic and is now in the Louvre’s permanent collection.  There were a few posts on Temple St. Clair in the Discussion thread, so I won’t repeat here and bore everyone, but here is Tolomeo.  I love this pendant.  Scroll through all the photos to see how each circle moves.  It’s so beautiful to me.  Anyway, just FYI in case you might like Temple St. Clair and want to browse her website.  She does gold like no other.  









						18K Tolomeo Pendant
					

18K Gold Eight Ring Tolomeo Pendant with mixed colorful sapphires & diamonds by Temple St. Clair. Buy this custom haut couture charm and more custom high jewelry by Temple St. Clair.




					templestclair.com


----------



## 911snowball

sbelle, thank you so much for the pic from the V website. I must have missed this, it is a great shot to show size and how it looks in perspective on a human. I love it!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> If you don’t have to have VCA or Verdura, Temple St. Clair makes some gorgeous bold yellow gold pieces.
> Her Tolomeo pendant is iconic and is now in the Louvre’s permanent collection.  There were a few posts on Temple St. Clair in the Discussion thread, so I won’t repeat here and bore everyone, but here is Tolomeo.  I love this pendant.  Scroll through all the photos to see how each circle moves.  It’s so beautiful to me.  Anyway, just FYI in case you might like Temple St. Clair and want to browse her website.  She does gold like no other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Tolomeo Pendant
> 
> 
> 18K Gold Eight Ring Tolomeo Pendant with mixed colorful sapphires & diamonds by Temple St. Clair. Buy this custom haut couture charm and more custom high jewelry by Temple St. Clair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com



Just poking around a bit on her site, I see it's now also available in all diamonds! Gorgeous in the multicolored sapphires, but this is beautiful, too! 









						18K Diamond Tolomeo Pendant
					

18K Eight Ring Tolomeo Pendant with diamond




					templestclair.com


----------



## evietiger

Thank you BigAkoya! It is bold and gorgeous indeed! I love the multicolored one This is what TPF does to ya - discovering more and more treasures


----------



## BigAkoya

@etoile de mer @evietiger 
I just love this piece.  I even asked if they would do it in WG, but she won't.  She is really fixated on her YG and how beautiful the pieces are in YG, which I do agree.  It is even more beautiful in real life, 3D.  I love colored gemstones.

More enabling... look at the artwork on this gold... it's beautiful.  
* 18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com) *


----------



## sbelle

evietiger said:


> Contemplating the Byzantine pendant (it is also a brooch!) ....



Oh my goodness, I love the Byzantine pendant !  I want it so much !!

For those who have never seen it , here’s a picture from Verdura’s website .



i got the Byzantine dangle earrings a few years ago and love them .


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> @etoile de mer @evietiger
> I just love this piece.  I even asked if they would do it in WG, but she won't.  She is really fixated on her YG and how beautiful the pieces are in YG, which I do agree.  It is even more beautiful in real life, 3D.  I love colored gemstones.
> 
> More enabling... look at the artwork on this gold... it's beautiful.
> * 18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com) *




Last night I started a thread for fans of Temple St Clair.  It's a smaller, niche brand, so not sure how many fellow fans there are here. Your posts about her pieces, and a few others, are the only ones I've seen here over the years. But, I love her work so much, I thought she needed her own thread! 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/temple-st-clair-fans-lets-share-our-favorites.1046930/


----------



## etoile de mer

etoile de mer said:


> Last night I started a thread for fans of Temple St Clair.  It's a smaller, niche brand, so not sure how many fellow fans there are here. Your posts about her pieces, and a few others, are the only ones I've seen here over the years. But, I love her work so much, I thought she needed her own thread!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/temple-st-clair-fans-lets-share-our-favorites.1046930/



Ah, well it seems a thread for Temple St Clair already existed! I'd looked and couldn't find. Apparently a mod merged the old thread with mine. So lots of older posts and pics there now, too.


----------



## couturequeen

For the Bruni fans, this one has been on my list to try and just saw it on J Lo.


----------



## couturequeen

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> thoughts on kwiat? would love to see any pictures of your collection if any you ladies have pieces


I’ll have to take some pics. I have the silhouette princess drop earrings, the star pendant, and the sunburst collection ring.


----------



## vinotastic

sbelle said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought the Verdura large initial necklace.  I’ve been talking about it for over two years, but hesitated because no one else in my family has the same initial.
> 
> However, when I posted here about it I got a lot of good advice from my fellow jewelry fans.   So here’s my 2021 Christmas gift!




Wow this is so amazing. Congrats on you’re beautiful piece, totally worth it. I love it but the smaller version is probably more my speed since I’m quite petite. Do you know if verdura would extend that one to hang lower like this one?


----------



## vinotastic

@sbelle nevermind I see your post above. Woops!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

couturequeen said:


> For the Bruni fans, this one has been on my list to try and just saw it on J Lo.



I love the way this ring hugs the finger.


----------



## sbelle

vinotastic said:


> @sbelle nevermind I see your post above. Woops!!



I know you saw my other post but wanted to add that when I got my large initial my BG SA said that Verdura would make me a chain at whatever length I wanted.  I just chose the standard


----------



## couturequeen

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> thoughts on kwiat? would love to see any pictures of your collection if any you ladies have pieces


As promised. I really love the way they place the diamonds in their pieces. I have my eye on a pair of earrings.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

couturequeen said:


> As promised. I really love the way they place the diamonds in their pieces. I have my eye on a pair of earrings.


gorgeous! thank you for sharing!


----------



## lynne_ross

couturequeen said:


> As promised. I really love the way they place the diamonds in their pieces. I have my eye on a pair of earrings.


Loooove the ring. So pretty.


----------



## 880

SA sent me a pic of some cute Dior charm necklaces (I told him at some point I would return to WG). Didn’t tell him that DH said it would be cute when I got older lol (I’m 54). We did meet a Dior VP or Corp something of fine jewelry (at the Dior loose gemstone event) and she was wearing the black enamel charm as a kind of lariat with two separate Dior necklaces placed on either side and it was amazing, very chic. She had gorgeous gray hair in a chic shaped bob and a perfectly fitted Dior bar jacket and skirt. And shoes. ..


----------



## jenayb

Anyone purchase Yeprem? They have some really nice statement pieces - I don't think I've seen this brand before and don't know much about their pieces... 



			https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/shop/product/yeprem/jewelry-and-watches/rings/18-karat-white-gold-diamond-ring/560971904407214?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=display_retargeting&utm_campaign=AM_AM_alwayson_lowerfunnel_ec


----------



## lynne_ross

I tried the bulgari serpendi today and I am in love. Swapping out the wg perlee clover (already have yg) for the wg serpendi to go with my lotus ring.


----------



## VCA21

Love this bracelet: most comfortable bling, i have tried lately. I'm between this and perlee clover, more and more inspired by your pic to choose serpenti  
(stuck between rose and white gold)


----------



## lynne_ross

VCA21 said:


> Love this bracelet: most comfortable bling, i have tried lately. I'm between this and perlee clover, more and more inspired by your pic to choose serpenti
> (stuck between rose and white gold)


I would have said get perlee clover at this price point a day ago but after trying serpenti I would have trouble chosen which. My Dh picks the wg serpenti over wg perlee. The wg perlee seems like a lot of metal and I don’t think it will go as well with the rings I am searching for a bracelet to match with. Whereas I prefer the yg perlee. Rg I don’t know which I would pick


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I tried the bulgari serpendi today and I am in love. Swapping out the wg perlee clover (already have yg) for the wg serpendi to go with my lotus ring.


Isn't it amazing? I'm happy you checked it out. So much bang for the buck too (so to speak)...mind you over here we had a price increase...


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Isn't it amazing? I'm happy you checked it out. So much bang for the buck too (so to speak)...mind you over here we had a price increase...


Yes just had a price increase here too. Hopefully that means no more for a year. Need time to decide on size and where to buy from…


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> I tried the bulgari serpendi today and I am in love. Swapping out the wg perlee clover (already have yg) for the wg serpendi to go with my lotus ring.


This is so perfect on you! I am so happy for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I would have said get perlee clover at this price point a day ago but after trying serpenti I would have trouble chosen which. My Dh picks the wg serpenti over wg perlee. The wg perlee seems like a lot of metal and I don’t think it will go as well with the rings I am searching for a bracelet to match with. Whereas I prefer the yg perlee. Rg I don’t know which I would pick


I completely agree with you on the WG Perlee Clover.  I thought for sure I would love it, but it's a lot of metal.  I was also thinking of wearing it with my Lotus ring, and if I were honest with myself and took off the VCA label, it doesn't really look that great together. It's a lot of metal, and the Lotus already has a lot of metal, and I feel together, it creates a harsh metal look.  Even my SA gently suggested something else to wear with the Lotus ring such as the 1 row or 2 row bangle.  He said he preferred the two Alhambra bracelets over the Clover.  I posted a photo of Lotus with the WG Perlee in the Discussion thread, so if you have not already tried it on in real life, you can see the combo together.  It is more metal than I like.  For me, with fine jewelry, especially with diamond pieces, I want minimum metal.    

I'll probably end up with the WG Clover bangle anyway as for some reason, I really like that bangle as the design is so intricate. However, I'll wear it with one of my colored gemstone rings as I think those are more complementary.    

If you like Bulgari, I think the Serpenti goes much better with the Lotus ring, and the Serpenti design is striking yet clean.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I completely agree with you on the WG Perlee Clover.  I thought for sure I would love it, but it's a lot of metal.  I was also thinking of wearing it with my Lotus ring, and if I were honest with myself and took off the VCA label, it doesn't really look that great together. It's a lot of metal, and the Lotus already has a lot of metal, and I feel together, it creates a harsh metal look.  Even my SA gently suggested something else to wear with the Lotus ring such as the 1 row or 2 row bangle.  He said he preferred the two Alhambra bracelets over the Clover.  I posted a photo of Lotus with the WG Perlee in the Discussion thread, so if you have not already tried it on in real life, you can see the combo together.  It is more metal than I like.  For me, with fine jewelry, especially with diamond pieces, I want minimum metal.
> 
> I'll probably end up with the WG Clover bangle anyway as for some reason, I really like that bangle as the design is so intricate. However, I'll wear it with one of my colored gemstone rings as I think those are more complementary.
> 
> If you like Bulgari, I think the Serpenti goes much better with the Lotus ring, and the Serpenti design is striking yet clean.


Don’t get me wrong I love the perlee clover. I wear my yg most days and it is a gorgeous piece. The wg does not go with lotus as well.  I have tried them on together. That realisation is where I started looking at other pieces and designers. I have a very small white gold collection so I need all the pieces to be able to be worn with each other, doing my wallet a favour


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Don’t get me wrong I love the perlee clover. I wear my yg most days and it is a gorgeous piece. The wg does not go with lotus as well.  I have tried them on together. That realisation is where I started looking at other pieces and designers. I have a very small white gold collection so I need all the pieces to be able to be worn with each other, doing my wallet a favour


Yes, me too.  I love the Clover and will get it in either small or medium (so my arm can look like a log!    ).
But I will not wear it together with the Lotus.


----------



## Jinsun

couturequeen said:


> For the Bruni fans, this one has been on my list to try and just saw it on J Lo.




I just came across JLo marry me trailer and noticed all the P.Bruni pieces!


----------



## lynne_ross

I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
> I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.


We spoke of it here and Im so happy you remembered to share because I LOVE it! And its heart shaped!!!! It also sounds like congratulations are in order for the promotion so its a perfect piece to tie into a special life moment. I hope with it comes a bunch of more wonderful events in the future!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> We spoke of it here and Im so happy you remembered to share because I LOVE it! And its heart shaped!!!! It also sounds like congratulations are in order for the promotion so its a perfect piece to tie into a special life moment. I hope with it comes a bunch of more wonderful events in the future!


Thanks! Life is good!
The look on my husband’s face when I said I wanted to buy a heart shaped yellow diamond to make a ring..confusion, a bit of wtf  … was priceless.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
> I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.


It's beautiful!  The shape of the heart is gorgeous (e.g. a fat wide heart vs. a skinny long heart).
It's hard to tell in your photo, but are those pink (Argyle?) diamonds in the inner halo and then white diamonds in the outer halo?

The setting is stunning and does a great job highlighting the diamond.
I totally agree with rings!  That's why I love them so much.  I can stare at them all day!  (And long necklaces... a 20 is next for you!     )

Congratulations on your amazing piece! 
Congratulations on your promotion too!


----------



## Happyish

Verdura Ray Earrings! These were love at first sight . . . 
And then there were the curb link necklaces . . .


----------



## A bottle of Red

lynne_ross said:


> I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
> I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.


Love the heart & the yellow diamond!  Congratulations on your promotion! 
Oh and your bracelet is beautiful as well


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> It's beautiful!  The shape of the heart is gorgeous (e.g. a fat wide heart vs. a skinny long heart).
> It's hard to tell in your photo, but are those pink (Argyle?) diamonds in the inner halo and then white diamonds in the outer halo?
> 
> The setting is stunning and does a great job highlighting the diamond.
> I totally agree with rings!  That's why I love them so much.  I can stare at them all day!  (And long necklaces... a 20 is next for you!     )
> 
> Congratulations on your amazing piece!
> Congratulations on your promotion too!


Thanks! The inner diamond halo is yellow diamonds too. It might just be the yg setting that is catching the light and making it look pink in the picture.


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> Verdura Ray Earrings! These were love at first sight . . .
> And then there were the curb link necklaces . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259910


Wow to those statement earrings! I quite like the shorter chain on you.


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> Wow to those statement earrings! I quite like the shorter chain on you.



Thank you--the earrings were a surprise. 
I _love_ the chain too . . . Have asked Santa


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
> I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.


Love this stunning happy ring. Congratulations!!  Would not object to more pics.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
> I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.


Congratulations on the fabulous ring and the new promotion.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
> I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.


Many congrats on the promotion! I have a weakness for yellow diamonds and heart shaped rings. Enjoy this beautiful, classy ring in great health and happiness


----------



## Cool Breeze

Happyish said:


> Verdura Ray Earrings! These were love at first sight . . .
> And then there were the curb link necklaces . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259910


Wow!  You look amazing in all these fabulous pieces!


----------



## Happyish

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!  You look amazing in all these fabulous pieces!


Thank you. You made my day . . .


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on the promotion! I have a weakness for yellow diamonds and heart shaped rings. Enjoy this beautiful, classy ring in great health and happiness


Thanks! I figured you would likely appreciate this ring given your love for yellow diamonds. I really love having an alternative ring to wear as an ‘engagement’ ring with my wedding band. Opened Pandora’s box since I do not see myself as an upgrader but never though of having alternatives. Would love a pink diamond at some point….


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> I had a ring made recently and I can not remember where I mentioned it…but said I would share pics. It is likely not many people’s cup of tea but I LoVE it. It was sized for my right hand but been wearing on left as an alternative to my engagement ring. Nice being able to switch things up. It was going to be my birthday present to myself but changed it to a promotion present  Took the day off to burn some vacation days, so DH and I did some tourist things. Here is the ring on AIA wheel.
> I still want more rings, as I have been really enjoying wearing them. It is so nice to ‘see’ your jewels versus necklace and earrings.



Congratulations on your promotion and this beautiful yellow diamond heart ring!! You wear her perfectly, yellow and blue goes so well together.


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> I would have said get perlee clover at this price point a day ago but after trying serpenti I would have trouble chosen which. My Dh picks the wg serpenti over wg perlee. The wg perlee seems like a lot of metal and I don’t think it will go as well with the rings I am searching for a bracelet to match with. Whereas I prefer the yg perlee. Rg I don’t know which I would pick


IMO, DHs seem to like the Bulgari serpenti lines  congrats on your new ring and your promotion!

@Happyish, I love your verdura earrings and necklace as well as your ostrich jacket! You look amazing!  I think Verdura curb link drapes more beautifully on the body than other brands of curb link. . .


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> IMO, DHs seem to like the Bulgari serpenti lines  congrats on your new ring and your promotion!
> 
> @Happyish, I love your verdura earrings and necklace as well as your ostrich jacket! You look amazing!  I think Verdura curb link drapes more beautifully on the body than other brands of curb link. . .


Thanks!
Yes my DH found the serpenti to be more ‘sexy’ than the clover. He also had trouble seeing a snake. It looks more like a wrap bracelet.


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> Yes my DH found the serpenti to be more ‘sexy’


Yes, my DH too!

mine feels that VCA is a kind of a queen in her castle look. He thinks Bulgari is sexier, and Verdura is what women buy once they‘ve gotten a divorce lol. He thinks it’s like the Caron versus Guerlain divide, where Caron was for wives, and Guerlain was for mistresses. Of course all this is him being somewhat facetious and un pc, and doesn’t really have much to do with the specific aesthetics of a piece, so I don’t take him too seriously


----------



## lynne_ross

Speaking of serpenti, how did you ladies pick (or plan to pick ) the size to get? The small fits nice and tight and the medium is more of a bangle on me. Curious how others decided.


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> Speaking of serpenti, how did you ladies pick (or plan to pick ) the size to get? The small fits nice and tight and the medium is more of a bangle on me. Curious how others decided.


I feel thinner and less chunky when bracelets can be pushed up my arm a bit. Also DH and SA both thought the serpenti tubogas was the perfect fit for me when I put it on. It happened to be the last one at the boutique, so I was lucky


----------



## VCA21

lynne_ross said:


> Speaking of serpenti, how did you ladies pick (or plan to pick ) the size to get? The small fits nice and tight and the medium is more of a bangle on me. Curious how others decided.



Tried Medium size(in summer) and it was nice and almost tight, later in November i tried the same bracelet again and it was stretched and loose. Bracelet can be tighten, maybe by correct use it won't stretch that much, i hope so.

I loved the fact that it stayed put, it gives me the opportunity to wear it with a watch. All my other bracelets and bangles are loose, i thought that i like it that way , this time i will go for tight one.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Speaking of serpenti, how did you ladies pick (or plan to pick ) the size to get? The small fits nice and tight and the medium is more of a bangle on me. Curious how others decided.





880 said:


> I feel thinner and less chunky when bracelets can be pushed up my arm a bit. Also DH and SA both thought the serpenti tubogas was the perfect fit for me when I put it on. It happened to be the last one at the boutique, so I was lucky


Ha! Serpenti must have an effect on men because mine prefers it too! He also says is a sexier look but still elegant. I would love a size between small and medium but if I had to choose I'd likely go medium, so if I chose to do so, it would pair and stack properly with my Clover. I love that bangle and actually tried it on again the other day. Its still as fabulous as I remembered the other times I went   .


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Ha! Serpenti must have an effect on men because mine prefers it too! He also says is a sexier look but still elegant. I would love a size between small and medium but if I had to choose I'd likely go medium, so if I chose to do so, it would pair and stack properly with my Clover. I love that bangle and actually tried it on again the other day. Its still as fabulous as I remembered the other times I went   .


I feel same way, that a size between the two would be ideal. I found the medium had a big gap at underside of wrist, but the overlap of head/tail made the bracelet look more substantial vs the small.

What size is your clover? Any pictures of it stacked with serpenti?


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I feel same way, that a size between the two would be ideal. I found the medium had a big gap at underside of wrist, but the overlap of head/tail made the bracelet look more substantial vs the small.
> 
> What size is your clover? Any pictures of it stacked with serpenti?


My true size according to most SAs would be a small but I prefer the look and feel of the medium, which is what I got in the Clover. Here are a few pics. The wg is small, the rg is medium. I’m leaning rg (whether in Clover or Serpenti - FYI rings are off the table at the moment ).


----------



## 880

glamourbag said:


> My true size according to most SAs would be a small but I prefer the look and feel of the medium, which is what I got in the Clover. Here are a few pics. The wg is small, the rg is medium. I’m leaning rg (whether in Clover or Serpenti - FYI rings are off the table at the moment ).
> 
> View attachment 5260910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260915


I love the RG on you!


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> I love the RG on you!


Thank you!!!!!! Me too! Hoping for it to come home early next year, fingers crossed.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> My true size according to most SAs would be a small but I prefer the look and feel of the medium, which is what I got in the Clover. Here are a few pics. The wg is small, the rg is medium. I’m leaning rg (whether in Clover or Serpenti - FYI rings are off the table at the moment ).
> 
> View attachment 5260910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260915


I think you have similar wrists as me. I have medium clover but small did not exist at time. I agree the medium looks better alone and stacked. Thanks for pictures 
Rings off table due to your fingers swelling?


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I think you have similar wrists as me. I have medium clover but small did not exist at time. I agree the medium looks better alone and stacked. Thanks for pictures
> Rings off table due to your fingers swelling?


Yes, for now until I can really figure out what sizes would be best. Im tracking the variance using my ring sizers daily on the one hand  and will review over the winter. I figure I also want a few other things so I may as well focus there first.


----------



## Happyish

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!  You look amazing in all these fabulous pieces!


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> My true size according to most SAs would be a small but I prefer the look and feel of the medium, which is what I got in the Clover. Here are a few pics. The wg is small, the rg is medium. I’m leaning rg (whether in Clover or Serpenti - FYI rings are off the table at the moment ).
> 
> View attachment 5260910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260915


I absolutely adore the RG on you! I love that the serpenti stacks so well with your Perlee clover but can still be worn alone if you choose to.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I absolutely adore the RG on you! I love that the serpenti stacks so well with your Perlee clover but can still be worn alone if you choose to.


Me too! Its definitely up there of my favs!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Happy holidays with a Graff diamond bangle!


----------



## 880

I posted this link in jewelry of the day, not because I have any Schiaparelli, but in the hopes that someone here has or will buy bc I’d love to see it mixed into a daily rotation.

i don’t think I have the ironic fashion aesthetic or attitude sufficient to pull any of this off myself, but I want to go try in person.

i think the stuff is so off the wall that it could mix easily with any one of the premier designers






						Schiaparelli Stockman Dress & Matching Items - Bergdorf Goodman
					

Get free shipping on Schiaparelli Stockman Dress at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have been on a Verdura kick of late.
I bought the DEAR (Diamond Emerald Amethyst Ruby) bracelet last August just before a 10% price increase (phew!). I got the two-stone earrings and three stone ring yesterday.

I also finished buying my set of the Curb link necklace and double tour bracelet this year too.

The Fulco necklace I’ve owned for years.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been on a Verdura kick of late.
> I bought the DEAR (Diamond Emerald Amethyst Ruby) bracelet last August just before a 10% price increase (phew!). I got the two-stone earrings and three stone ring yesterday.
> 
> I also finished buying my set of the Curb link necklace and double tour bracelet this year too.
> 
> The Fulco necklace I’ve owned for years.
> 
> View attachment 5266451
> View attachment 5266452
> View attachment 5266454
> View attachment 5266455


Love your pieces!  I especially love the DEAR bracelet.  In addition to the beauty of the bracelet, I've always thought it has such a lovely romantic implication.
Beautiful collection!  Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been on a Verdura kick of late.
> I bought the DEAR (Diamond Emerald Amethyst Ruby) bracelet last August just before a 10% price increase (phew!). I got the two-stone earrings and three stone ring yesterday.
> 
> I also finished buying my set of the Curb link necklace and double tour bracelet this year too.
> 
> The Fulco necklace I’ve owned for years.
> 
> View attachment 5266451
> View attachment 5266452
> View attachment 5266454
> View attachment 5266455



The pieces are just stunning, @etoupebirkin   I particularly love the earrings and ring - so saturated!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been on a Verdura kick of late.
> I bought the DEAR (Diamond Emerald Amethyst Ruby) bracelet last August just before a 10% price increase (phew!). I got the two-stone earrings and three stone ring yesterday.
> 
> I also finished buying my set of the Curb link necklace and double tour bracelet this year too.
> 
> The Fulco necklace I’ve owned for years.
> 
> View attachment 5266451
> View attachment 5266452
> View attachment 5266454
> View attachment 5266455


Amazing pieces!  Congratulations!  Wear them in good health.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been on a Verdura kick of late.
> I bought the DEAR (Diamond Emerald Amethyst Ruby) bracelet last August just before a 10% price increase (phew!). I got the two-stone earrings and three stone ring yesterday.
> 
> I also finished buying my set of the Curb link necklace and double tour bracelet this year too.
> 
> The Fulco necklace I’ve owned for years.
> 
> View attachment 5266451
> View attachment 5266452
> View attachment 5266454
> View attachment 5266455


These are so beautiful EB! The jewel tones (quite literally) are so striking. The DEAR reminds me of the antique REGARD rings/jewelry I have always loved but without the need to worry about breakage due to age. Congratulations on the lovely additions to your collection.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks @BigAkoya, @Notorious Pink, @Cool Breeze, and @nicole0612!!!
It’s been a big jewelry few months. I’ve wanted the DEAR bracelet for at least 10 years. I finally decided to go for it. I had a good Summer for consulting and I culled some Hermes/jewelry to pay for some of this stuff. DH also funded some for my birthday and Chanukah.

The DEAR is fabulous on. But it’s really hard to get a good picture. But the new earrings and ring are perfect and happy jewelry pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks @BigAkoya, @Notorious Pink, @Cool Breeze, and @nicole0612!!!
> It’s been a big jewelry few months. I’ve wanted the DEAR bracelet for at least 10 years. I finally decided to go for it. I had a good Summer for consulting and I culled some Hermes/jewelry to pay for some of this stuff. DH also funded some for my birthday and Chanukah.
> 
> The DEAR is fabulous on. But it’s really hard to get a good picture. But the new earrings and ring are perfect and happy jewelry pieces.


How wonderful! So this is the significant Verdura piece you mentioned previously that you would be adding to your collection. I was attempting to patiently wait for the reveal and I am so glad that you waited to post photos of the whole set. Wear them in good health and let them remind you of all of the pleasant associations of your hard work and loving DH.


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been on a Verdura kick of late.
> I bought the DEAR (Diamond Emerald Amethyst Ruby) bracelet last August just before a 10% price increase (phew!). I got the two-stone earrings and three stone ring yesterday.
> 
> I also finished buying my set of the Curb link necklace and double tour bracelet this year too.
> 
> The Fulco necklace I’ve owned for years.
> 
> View attachment 5266451
> View attachment 5266452
> View attachment 5266454
> View attachment 5266455


Love your aesthetic and your choices! The color is magnificent! I am so happy for you!


----------



## missie1

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been on a Verdura kick of late.
> I bought the DEAR (Diamond Emerald Amethyst Ruby) bracelet last August just before a 10% price increase (phew!). I got the two-stone earrings and three stone ring yesterday.
> 
> I also finished buying my set of the Curb link necklace and double tour bracelet this year too.
> 
> The Fulco necklace I’ve owned for years.
> 
> View attachment 5266451
> View attachment 5266452
> View attachment 5266454
> View attachment 5266455


I just fainted…..The necklace is amazing. You have exquisite taste.


----------



## 880

Just occurred to me to post vintage paste (faux) jewelry (cross posted from what jewelry are you wearing today thread)
last pics are faux chalcedony set by Kenneth Jay Lane (duchess of Windsor collection circa 1990s?), a deliberate homage to Suzanne Belperron. Of course the Belperron riffs were not nearly as popular as KJL riffs on Verdura. I was told by my Verdura SA that not only were the KJL pieces countenanced by Verdura but they were even celebrated (apparently there was a party once at Verdura with KJL versions next to the real thing. Since V purchased the rights to produce Belperron, I kind of feel like it’s all right lol. The faux pearl earrings were a gift meant to coordinate with brunello monili jeweled detailing on RTW. Second to last pic, I’m wearing a VCA GMOP six motif necklace too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wow. These are fabulous!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

I have not had a chance to go to Briony Raymond yet, but here is an article that highlights her beautiful workmanship.   @Notorious Pink @880 thanks for sharing this designer with us.  I would have never thought to take a look at her pieces had it not been for the two of you.  Her pieces and workmanship look top notch.  

Briony Raymond’s Zodiacs Are the Most Magical of the Year | National Jeweler


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> I have not had a chance to go to Briony Raymond yet, but here is an article that highlights her beautiful workmanship.   @Notorious Pink @880 thanks for sharing this designer with us.  I would have never thought to take a look at her pieces had it not been for the two of you.  Her pieces and workmanship look top notch.
> 
> Briony Raymond’s Zodiacs Are the Most Magical of the Year | National Jeweler



I am not so patiently waiting for BR zodiac locket for Christmas !  Fingers crossed it will arrive in time !


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> I am not so patiently waiting for BR zodiac locket for Christmas !  Fingers crossed it will arrive in time !


Oooohh... congratulations!   I am planning to fly to NYC for a weekend after the holiday rush and will plan a visit to her boutique to look at these pieces.  

I love lockets, especially on a long chain!  Please post photos! I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## 880

Tried on a medallion at dior (pave, about 31k usd). Original length and as a lariat.  I’d probably buy a piece from Briony before i got one from dior. (Diors jewelry manager trained at VCA under Briony maybe a decade ago — small world


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Oooohh... congratulations!   I am planning to fly to NYC for a weekend after the holiday rush and will plan a visit to her boutique to look at these pieces.
> 
> I love lockets, especially on a long chain!  Please post photos! I can't wait to see what you got!


Let me know if you’ll be in town with time to meet up!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Those lockets are gorgeous. I a. On the cusp of two signs, so I never know what sign I am. Generally, I read both and decide whi one I like better.

Briony Raymond is on my radar now.


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we're talking lockets, I would like to share a locket that caught my eye...
I love lockets, especially big jumbo ones worn on a long chain...

I was at an event that had Robert Procop and Roberto Coin pieces (not sure how these two designers got paired together as their designs are so different). 

Anyway, at the show, they had a beautiful Roberto Coin jumbo locket with a tassel (I love tassel necklaces   ). It's big... the locket itself is about 1.6" long.  Add the tassle length, and it makes it a huge, gorgeous statement piece. Also, the locket is three-dimensional and looks like an oversized huge jumbo plump grape.  Inside the locket are little shelves if you wish to put things (I never store anything inside personally).

Here is a link in case anyone is locket shopping. The photos do not do this locket justice.  It is stunning in real life. If I had not known it was Roberto Coin, I would have thought for sure it was a Buccellati piece.
Roberto Coin Venetian Princess Yellow Gold Locket Tassel Pendant with Diamonds, 33" | Borsheims

Related, for Robert Procop lovers, at the event, the Robert Procop sales rep mentioned there is an exhibition in LA's Natural History Museum highlighting some of his pieces.  Here is the link as FYI: 
Brilliance: The Art and Science of Rare Jewels | Natural History Museum (nhm.org)


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Let me know if you’ll be in town with time to meet up!


Well, I was going to book my trip this week and planned to visit the first week in Jan 2022.  After hearing about NYC shows and some places closing temporarily due to COVID, I decided to do this trip later.  Sigh. Bling will just have to wait.  I’ll binge at home on ice cream instead!  I hope you and your family stay safe and well!


----------



## BigAkoya

Since there is no NYC trip for me in the near future, it's back to online browsing.   
You ladies who live near a boutique are so lucky!

I am 90% sure I will get the WG Clover Bangle my next trip (need to determine size S or M), but here are the other two contenders from Tiffany I want to try on to be sure.  I thought I'd share my pros and cons of each bangle in case anyone is also bangle shopping:

Perlée clovers bracelet, medium model White gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
PROS:  Beautiful, a work of art; gorgeous to stare at.
CONS:  A bit too much metal (wish it had more diamonds), makes my arm look like a thick log.

Tiffany Metro five-row bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
PROS:  Pure blingy full circle diamonds, minimum metal, classic and clean, a true slip-on so it's easy to put on/take off (I often take off my bangles/cuffs at work as they annoy me when I type).
CONS:  A slip-on (also a con), not as elegant as a true hinged bangle, a bit too classic, on the edge of boring. Tiffany makes a hinged bangle version of this (very beautiful!), but the diamonds are only half-circle which makes it a no for me.

Tiffany T T1 wide diamond hinged bangle in 18k white gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
PROS:  Pure blingy full circle diamonds, unique design.
CONS:  More architectural/sleek vs. classic/old-world glamour, might come across too youthful on me (I'm no spring chicken in my 20s, but I'm not ancient either.  I want to look chic and elegant, but not young.)

I tried on the two Tiffany bangles a while ago.  It was not love at first sight, especially Tiffany T1, but I was biased against the whole T and T1 collection then.  Now surfing the internet, it looks quite nice.  I'll give these bangles a second try.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Since there is no NYC trip for me in the near future, it's back to online browsing.
> You ladies who live near a boutique are so lucky!
> 
> I am 90% sure I will get the WG Clover Bangle my next trip (need to determine size S or M), but here are the other two contenders from Tiffany I want to try on to be sure.  I thought I'd share my pros and cons of each bangle in case anyone is also bangle shopping:
> 
> Perlée clovers bracelet, medium model White gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> PROS:  Beautiful, a work of art; gorgeous to stare at.
> CONS:  A bit too much metal (wish it had more diamonds), makes my arm look like a thick log.
> 
> Tiffany Metro five-row bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> PROS:  Pure blingy full circle diamonds, minimum metal, classic and clean, a true slip-on so it's easy to put on/take off (I often take off my bangles/cuffs at work as they annoy me when I type).
> CONS:  A slip-on (also a con), not as elegant as a true hinged bangle, a bit too classic, on the edge of boring. Tiffany makes a hinged bangle version of this (very beautiful!), but the diamonds are only half-circle which makes it a no for me.
> 
> Tiffany T T1 wide diamond hinged bangle in 18k white gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> PROS:  Pure blingy full circle diamonds, unique design.
> CONS:  More architectural/sleek vs. classic/old-world glamour, might come across too youthful on me (I'm no spring chicken in my 20s, but I'm not ancient either.  I want to look chic and elegant, but not young.)
> 
> I tried on the two Tiffany bangles a while ago.  It was not love at first sight, especially Tiffany T1, but I was biased against the whole T and T1 collection then.  Now surfing the internet, it looks quite nice.  I'll give these bangles a second try.


Of these options I would pick perlee clover hands down.  Not a fan of tiffany in general, so I am bias away from their pieces. The pave bangle is not special to me for price. I know you are not a fan of bulgari but I plan to go with the serpenti in wg as my wg pave bangle. It is beautiful and unique for price.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Of these options I would pick perlee clover hands down.  Not a fan of tiffany in general, so I am bias away from their pieces. The pave bangle is not special to me for price. I know you are not a fan of bulgari but I plan to go with the serpenti in wg as my wg pave bangle. It is beautiful and unique for price.


I agree with you on the Clover; it's such a gorgeous piece of art.  I'll probably end up getting it even though I wish it had less metal (nothing's perfect).  I do love Tiffany, especially for their diamonds and colored gemstones.  However, while the Tiffany pave bangle is super glittery, it is also a bit on the boring side as there is nothing artistic about it.  

Yes, I just can't love Bulgari, and I've tried in the past.  I don't see that brand the same way as Cartier, VCA, Tiffany.  I know Bulgari is a better value as you get more diamonds which is a plus for some people.  For me, even at a better value, I know when I wear it and stare at it, I could never love it.  That said, next time I'm in NYC, I should go into the Bulgari boutique.  I usually just walk right past it, but now you've inspired me to go in and browse.  I'll go backwards from my usual path which backwards is now... Tiffany first, then Mikimoto, add in new stop to Bulgari, then VCA.   

Thanks for twisting my arm!    I can't wait for winter to be over and COVID to wind down a bit.  On the upside, delaying may not be so bad as the VCA spring pieces may arrive!  

I hope you are able to get your Serpenti soon.  But... after Noeud!  I feel you're going to have an amazing Christmas!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you on the Clover; it's such a gorgeous piece of art.  I'll probably end up getting it even though I wish it had less metal (nothing's perfect).  I do love Tiffany, especially for their diamonds and colored gemstones.  However, while the Tiffany pave bangle is super glittery, it is also a bit on the boring side as there is nothing artistic about it.
> 
> Yes, I just can't love Bulgari, and I've tried in the past.  I don't see that brand the same way as Cartier, VCA, Tiffany.  I know Bulgari is a better value as you get more diamonds which is a plus for some people.  For me, even at a better value, I know when I wear it and stare at it, I could never love it.  That said, next time I'm in NYC, I should go into the Bulgari boutique.  I usually just walk right past it, but now you've inspired me to go in and browse.  I'll go backwards from my usual path which backwards is now... Tiffany first, then Mikimoto, add in new stop to Bulgari, then VCA.
> 
> Thanks for twisting my arm!    I can't wait for winter to be over and COVID to wind down a bit.  On the upside, delaying may not be so bad as the VCA spring pieces may arrive!
> 
> I hope you are able to get your Serpenti soon.  But... after Noeud!  I feel you're going to have an amazing Christmas!


I do like the Bvlgari serpenti but if you're not keen  on it what about the Cartier pave Love? I'm not a non-pave Love gal in general but the pave version is bling abundance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s the pictures of my Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. Because of the timing of my purchases, I got the two Astrid bracelets and the earrings for free with the loyalty points. The Tolomeo is substantial and beautifully made. It’s quite fun to wear and play with too.

I like the Astrid bracelets because they share the simple aesthetic of the Cartier Love, but you can take them off. Ultimately, I will buy the multicolor sapphire bracket she makes to pair it with, that or a Briony Raymond diamond bangle.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I do like the Bvlgari serpenti but if you're not keen  on it what about the Cartier pave Love? I'm not a non-pave Love gal in general but the pave version is bling abundance!


I love bling, but I am definitely not a Love gal, not any Love piece at all.  

My SA thought I might like the 1-row or 3 row, especially the 3-row being more blingy (he was going to bring them in next time).  However, I think I prefer a more elaborate bangle design such as the Clover (so artistic) vs. the 1-row or 3-row which are more eternity bangles and a bit simple.   

I think I'm destined to be your bangle twin, in size medium too.  
My gut feel says I will prefer the medium even though it was a bit loose on me.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I love bling, but I am definitely not a Love gal, not any Love piece at all.
> 
> My SA thought I might like the 1-row or 3 row, especially the 3-row being more blingy (he was going to bring them in next time).  However, I think I prefer a more elaborate bangle design such as the Clover (so artistic) vs. the 1-row or 3-row which are more eternity bangles and a bit simple.
> 
> I think I'm destined to be your bangle twin, in size medium too.
> My gut feel says I will prefer the medium even though it was a bit loose on me.


Yes, I understand. I tried the 1 row and thought it was nice but it didnt blow me away. That could be because it was not in the metal color I'd prefer nor size due to limited stock.  I think the three row would be beautiful with regard to the bling factor but I think that, like you mentioned, at the price point it is a bit plain. One thing my companion noticed when I was trying the 1 row on was that the perlee border almost (in a way) blocked the light from hitting the diamonds as the diamonds sit almost in what could be described as a "trench" between beaded borders. This in comparison to, for ex: the metro or the pave love which has no barrier/border  and the diamonds sit right to the edge where light can hit from all angles.

I will admit I was thinking....too bad the Clover didnt have, like you said, more diamonds. For ex: diamonds along the border or more clovers or something to make it more bling. The mirror finish is lovely but does tend to overpower the diamonds especially in certain lighting. Don't get me wrong, I love that bangle (the rg is on my list vs. pave love) but I do secretly wish it was even more diamond based.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s the pictures of my Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. Because of the timing of my purchases, I got the two Astrid bracelets and the earrings for free with the loyalty points. The Tolomeo is substantial and beautifully made. It’s quite fun to wear and play with too.
> 
> I like the Astrid bracelets because they share the simple aesthetic of the Cartier Love, but you can take them off. Ultimately, I will buy the multicolor sapphire bracket she makes to pair it with, that or a Briony Raymond diamond bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5278109
> View attachment 5278110
> View attachment 5278111


OMG!  Congratulations on this super gorgeous piece!  
I love the Tolomeo.  It's not only stunning, but there is such meaning behind this design.  
I am sure you have read all about it, the Ptolemaic theory of the universe (you can figuratively hold the universe in your palm and spin it), the engraving is in Latin, etc. 
This piece is in the Louvre as I am sure you know.  

Your other pieces are lovely as well.  If you're lookig for a bangle... how about the Sundial bangle.  It's a working sundial.  I also love this piece too, and I think it would pack a punch with your Tolomeo:  
18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com) 

If I ever get back into YG (highly unlikely), I wil jump on Temple St. Clair.  Her pieces are so stunning.  Briony Raymond's pieces look nice too, but I have not seen any in real life, so I can't compare.  I just know Temple St. Clair's pieces are so artistic and striking; there is so much detail. 

I am so happy for you!  It's beyond beautiful!


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  Congratulations on this super gorgeous piece!
> I love the Tolomeo.  It's not only stunning, but there is such meaning behind this design.
> I am sure you have read all about it, the Ptolemaic theory of the universe (you can figuratively hold the universe in your palm and spin it), the engraving is in Latin, etc.
> This piece is in the Louvre as I am sure you know.
> 
> Your other pieces are lovely as well.  If you're lookig for a bangle... how about the Sundial bangle.  It's a working sundial.  I also love this piece too, and I think it would pack a punch with your Tolomeo:
> 18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> If I ever get back into YG (highly unlikely), I wil jump on Temple St. Clair.  Her pieces are so stunning.  Briony Raymond's pieces look nice too, but I have not seen any in real life, so I can't compare.  I just know Temple St. Clair's pieces are so artistic and striking; there is so much detail.
> 
> I am so happy for you!  It's beyond beautiful!



The artistry in that temple st Clair is stunning. Really beautiful.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s the pictures of my Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. Because of the timing of my purchases, I got the two Astrid bracelets and the earrings for free with the loyalty points. The Tolomeo is substantial and beautifully made. It’s quite fun to wear and play with too.
> 
> I like the Astrid bracelets because they share the simple aesthetic of the Cartier Love, but you can take them off. Ultimately, I will buy the multicolor sapphire bracket she makes to pair it with, that or a Briony Raymond diamond bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5278109
> View attachment 5278110
> View attachment 5278111


By the way, stalking your photo today...
I want to let you know I love how you paired it with the black cord.


----------



## etoupebirkin

@BigAkoya 
I love the Sundial cuff, but I already own the Verdura Sun Cuff and it would be repetitive.
The Tolomeo is a fun piece to own. I find myself playing with it. I bought the cord at the same time as the pendant. It’s the way the piece is styled on the site.

Here’s a picture of the bracelet I like. I think it’s a happy piece and go with the set well. I am waiting for a promo at Bloomies to buy it.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya
> I love the Sundial cuff, but I already own the Verdura Sun Cuff and it would be repetitive.
> The Tolomeo is a fun piece to own. I find myself playing with it. I bought the cord at the same time as the pendant. It’s the way the piece is styled on the site.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the bracelet I like. I think it’s a happy piece and go with the set well. I am waiting for a promo at Bloomies to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 5278299


I didn't realize you already had the Verdura Sun Cuff.  That would go beautifully with the Tolomeo.  I like how both are polished gold too.  I love cuffs (more than bangles).  Cuffs are so striking, yet beautifully feminine.  

The Rainbow bracelet is a perfect match!  Hmm... which ring to wear?      With that pendant, there are tons of options for rings.  I am sure you have several rings that would be perfect.  

Congrats again... stunning pieces!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Well, I was going to book my trip this week and planned to visit the first week in Jan 2022.  After hearing about NYC shows and some places closing temporarily due to COVID, I decided to do this trip later.  Sigh. Bling will just have to wait.  I’ll binge at home on ice cream instead!  I hope you and your family stay safe and well!



Awww, darn.  I live on Long Island and it’s practically like another state….my 15 year old just had a four-school wrestling meet and my hot yoga studio advised me I didn’t need a mask or vax card. But, we just postponed our planned trip to Paris in the spring for my “big” birthday, because we don’t know what’s going to happen. Please let me know when you do decide to come to NY. 

I absolutely agree with @lynne_ross about the WG Perlee Clover. The diamonds are tiny and I’m usually big on the bling, but it’s just such a special bracelet. Feels good every time I wear it, and I love the design. Again, I’m not a huge fan of Tiffany either, though I do like Bulgari…although when it comes to me to add a WG bracelet to the stack it’s gonna be a toss up between the Perlee (even though I have PG and like to mix designers) and the Serpenti.


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> Yes, I understand. I tried the 1 row and thought it was nice but it didnt blow me away. That could be because it was not in the metal color I'd prefer nor size due to limited stock.  I think the three row would be beautiful with regard to the bling factor but I think that, like you mentioned, at the price point it is a bit plain. One thing my companion noticed when I was trying the 1 row on was that the perlee border almost (in a way) blocked the light from hitting the diamonds as the diamonds sit almost in what could be described as a "trench" between beaded borders. This in comparison to, for ex: the metro or the pave love which has no barrier/border  and the diamonds sit right to the edge where light can hit from all angles.
> 
> I will admit I was thinking....too bad the Clover didnt have, like you said, more diamonds. For ex: diamonds along the border or more clovers or something to make it more bling. The mirror finish is lovely but does tend to overpower the diamonds especially in certain lighting. Don't get me wrong, I love that bangle (the rg is on my list vs. pave love) but I do secretly wish it was even more diamond based.



Agree 100%. Could you imagine a full pave version of the Perlee Clover???


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s the pictures of my Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. Because of the timing of my purchases, I got the two Astrid bracelets and the earrings for free with the loyalty points. The Tolomeo is substantial and beautifully made. It’s quite fun to wear and play with too.
> 
> I like the Astrid bracelets because they share the simple aesthetic of the Cartier Love, but you can take them off. Ultimately, I will buy the multicolor sapphire bracket she makes to pair it with, that or a Briony Raymond diamond bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5278109
> View attachment 5278110
> View attachment 5278111



ahhhh, love your gorgeous TSC pieces, especially the Tolomeo. I bought a few of her pieces too and did a great online group zoom with her during NY lockdown. You have the best taste!


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> Agree 100%. Could you imagine a full pave version of the Perlee Clover???


Yesssss! Pray they will do a more paved version one day. It would be amazing. Or one with diamonds and pink sapphires....LOL to redesigning VCA's products!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Awww, darn.  I live on Long Island and it’s practically like another state….my 15 year old just had a four-school wrestling meet and my hot yoga studio advised me I didn’t need a mask or vax card. But, we just postponed our planned trip to Paris in the spring for my “big” birthday, because we don’t know what’s going to happen. Please let me know when you do decide to come to NY.
> 
> I absolutely agree with @lynne_ross about the WG Perlee Clover. The diamonds are tiny and I’m usually big on the bling, but it’s just such a special bracelet. Feels good every time I wear it, and I love the design. Again, I’m not a huge fan of Tiffany either, though I do like Bulgari…although when it comes to me to add a WG bracelet to the stack it’s gonna be a toss up between the Perlee (even though I have PG and like to mix designers) and the Serpenti.


Oh, bummer for you on your Paris trip.  It is a wise choice though; it's too risky given so many unknowns.  On the bright side, if you had planned to buy anything in Paris, inventory will probably be low anyway, so it's good you postponed!   

Our holiday plans ended up odd this year, and we visited my family in Miami two weeks ago for the Christmas visit. Everything was fine then; people were happy, masks were optional, and I was feeling groovy in my shorts and bling.    
How things change so quickly.    

Yes, I agree with you and the others.  I think I'm destined for the WG Perlee.  As you said, there is so much art to it, and I know I will love staring at it.  I know you have the PG Perlee, but for you, I vote get the WG Perlee too.  It will be perfect for the way you dress (as I imagine you of course)... feminine, romantic, artsy elegance, with a bit of rocker chic at times.  My hubby and I have been binge-watching the series Yellowstone.  It's so awesome (check it out if you have not heard of it)!  I can also envision you as City Cowgirl chic... beautiful flowy dress with cowboy boots and your Perlee clovers!  I vote another clover for you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Since there is no NYC trip for me in the near future, it's back to online browsing.
> You ladies who live near a boutique are so lucky!
> 
> I am 90% sure I will get the WG Clover Bangle my next trip (need to determine size S or M), but here are the other two contenders from Tiffany I want to try on to be sure.  I thought I'd share my pros and cons of each bangle in case anyone is also bangle shopping:
> 
> Perlée clovers bracelet, medium model White gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> PROS:  Beautiful, a work of art; gorgeous to stare at.
> CONS:  A bit too much metal (wish it had more diamonds), makes my arm look like a thick log.
> 
> Tiffany Metro five-row bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> PROS:  Pure blingy full circle diamonds, minimum metal, classic and clean, a true slip-on so it's easy to put on/take off (I often take off my bangles/cuffs at work as they annoy me when I type).
> CONS:  A slip-on (also a con), not as elegant as a true hinged bangle, a bit too classic, on the edge of boring. Tiffany makes a hinged bangle version of this (very beautiful!), but the diamonds are only half-circle which makes it a no for me.
> 
> Tiffany T T1 wide diamond hinged bangle in 18k white gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> PROS:  Pure blingy full circle diamonds, unique design.
> CONS:  More architectural/sleek vs. classic/old-world glamour, might come across too youthful on me (I'm no spring chicken in my 20s, but I'm not ancient either.  I want to look chic and elegant, but not young.)
> 
> I tried on the two Tiffany bangles a while ago.  It was not love at first sight, especially Tiffany T1, but I was biased against the whole T and T1 collection then.  Now surfing the internet, it looks quite nice.  I'll give these bangles a second try.


Another vote for the perlee clover bracelet for you in WG! It’s such an iconic piece from VCA not to mention the design is beautiful and unique.

I agree with you 100% on the tiffany 5 row metro bracelet. I was initially drawn to it because I am okay with the diamonds going only half way but what I can’t get past is that it’s a generic design at the end of the day. I am so happy I didn’t pull the trigger on them right away otherwise I might be going through major buyer’s remorse. They are beautiful but then so are a gazillion other pieces, and I don’t want to add them all… here’s a pic of me trying it on the other day. TBH, I prefer the Victoria tennis bracelet to the metro right now. So, now I am mulling over that to see if I want to add that in the future.


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s the pictures of my Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. Because of the timing of my purchases, I got the two Astrid bracelets and the earrings for free with the loyalty points. The Tolomeo is substantial and beautifully made. It’s quite fun to wear and play with too.
> 
> I like the Astrid bracelets because they share the simple aesthetic of the Cartier Love, but you can take them off. Ultimately, I will buy the multicolor sapphire bracket she makes to pair it with, that or a Briony Raymond diamond bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5278109
> View attachment 5278110
> View attachment 5278111


This is absolutely stunning and were not even on my radar but now I am looking… and looking lovingly at these


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Another vote for the perlee clover bracelet for you in WG! It’s such an iconic piece from VCA not to mention the design is beautiful and unique.
> 
> I agree with you 100% on the tiffany 5 row metro bracelet. I was initially drawn to it because I am okay with the diamonds going only half way but what I can’t get past is that it’s a generic design at the end of the day. I am so happy I didn’t pull the trigger on them right away otherwise I might be going through major buyer’s remorse. They are beautiful but then so are a gazillion other pieces, and I don’t want to add them all… here’s a pic of me trying it on the other day. TBH, I prefer the Victoria tennis bracelet to the metro right now. So, now I am mulling over that to see if I want to add that in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278845
> View attachment 5278846


I love the Metro hinged.  If it were full circle, I'd get it.  I love the placement of the diamonds in a cobblestone pattern (not all lined up in straight rows).  But yes, it can look basic and boring.  The bling though it amazing as you know.

Of the two you have one, I much prefer the Metro.  It packs a punch.  The tennis bracelet is okay to me. It's a bit simple in my opinion and dare I say, it is not enough bling for your ring.  I feel the Metro elevates your ring vs. the tennis bracelet (which by the way, the X will flip to the bottom).

That said, I love the Victoria line!   
Have you tried the Alternating bracelet?  Since you like tennis bracelets, to me, it's the ultimate tennis bracelet! The diamonds are Xs and Os (so romantic).  It is so unique and so Tiffany.  There are two sizes.
And of course, one cannot talk of the Victoria collection without mentioning the gorgeous band rings.  Since you also like band rings, I've posted links here.  If I ever decide to wear band rings, I will get this collection.  It's so gorgeous to me, and I have tried the pieces on several times.  I am just not an eternity ring nor tennis bracelet person (I already went through my tennis bracelet phase, but who knows).

The Alternating eternity ring and tennis bracelet are pure romance to me... a bunch of Xs and Os (hugs and kisses), full circle... love, no beginning, no end, for an eternity.  If you like it, hubby must get it for you!   

Tiffany Victoria® Cluster Tennis Bracelet in Platinum with Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
Tiffany Victoria® narrow alternating bracelet in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.

Tiffany Victoria® band ring in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.
Tiffany Victoria® Platinum and Diamond Alternating Ring | Tiffany & Co.

P.S.  I think you and I are the only Tiffany fans here in this thread.   Others are poo-pooing it... it just means more Blue Boxes for us! Next time you go, ask to see a Paraiba Tourmaline.  I am in love with this stone.  I tried on a ring a few months ago (posted it in this thread somewhere).  So neon blue.


----------



## BigAkoya

Dug up my photos, and here is one of the Paraiba Tourmalines I tried on.  I have seen better color (more neon blue), but the stone was much smaller.  You can get an idea though if you like this stone.  Paraibas glow in real life, photos are hard to capture that neon glow. This is not the best photo as I stink in taking photos. 
Maybe see if you can try one on (ask first to bring some in as they are not readily in stock due to rarity).


----------



## brnicutie

Cartier, Tiffany, Tacori, LV, Chow Tai Fook


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Awww, darn.  I live on Long Island and it’s practically like another state….my 15 year old just had a four-school wrestling meet and my hot yoga studio advised me I didn’t need a mask or vax card. But, we just postponed our planned trip to Paris in the spring for my “big” birthday, because we don’t know what’s going to happen. Please let me know when you do decide to come to NY.
> 
> I absolutely agree with @lynne_ross about the WG Perlee Clover. The diamonds are tiny and I’m usually big on the bling, but it’s just such a special bracelet. Feels good every time I wear it, and I love the design. Again, I’m not a huge fan of Tiffany either, though I do like Bulgari…although when it comes to me to add a WG bracelet to the stack it’s gonna be a toss up between the Perlee (even though I have PG and like to mix designers) and the Serpenti.


I feel for you NP. I have a big birthday next year too and no way we are travelling for it. My only hope is to go home in the summer to see my family and friends as it will be 2.5 years at that point and I want to meet my new nephew. My husbands was saying once things open up he will want to go to Paris vs travelling around here as it has been too long. Hope you can at least enjoy your birthday locally or with a mini trip.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Metro hinged.  If it were full circle, I'd get it.  I love the placement of the diamonds in a cobblestone pattern (not all lined up in straight rows).  But yes, it can look basic and boring.  The bling though it amazing as you know.
> 
> Of the two you have one, I much prefer the Metro.  It packs a punch.  The tennis bracelet is okay to me. It's a bit simple in my opinion and dare I say, it is not enough bling for your ring.  I feel the Metro elevates your ring vs. the tennis bracelet (which by the way, the X will flip to the bottom).
> 
> That said, I love the Victoria line!
> Have you tried the Alternating bracelet?  Since you like tennis bracelets, to me, it's the ultimate tennis bracelet! The diamonds are Xs and Os (so romantic).  It is so unique and so Tiffany.  There are two sizes.
> And of course, one cannot talk of the Victoria collection without mentioning the gorgeous band rings.  Since you also like band rings, I've posted links here.  If I ever decide to wear band rings, I will get this collection.  It's so gorgeous to me, and I have tried the pieces on several times.  I am just not an eternity ring nor tennis bracelet person (I already went through my tennis bracelet phase, but who knows).
> 
> The Alternating eternity ring and tennis bracelet are pure romance to me... a bunch of Xs and Os (hugs and kisses), full circle... love, no beginning, no end, for an eternity.  If you like it, hubby must get it for you!
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® Cluster Tennis Bracelet in Platinum with Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
> Tiffany Victoria® narrow alternating bracelet in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® band ring in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.
> Tiffany Victoria® Platinum and Diamond Alternating Ring | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> P.S.  I think you and I are the only Tiffany fans here in this thread.   Others are poo-pooing it... it just means more Blue Boxes for us! Next time you go, ask to see a Paraiba Tourmaline.  I am in love with this stone.  I tried on a ring a few months ago (posted it in this thread somewhere).  So neon blue.



Oh these two tennis bracelets are stunning to say the least! Thank you for putting them on my radar. I am definitely trying them when I go to the store next. I love the alternating X’s and O’s on them.

I feel like out of everything that I have tried at Tiffany’s, I like a few pieces but I don’t love them yet. I am back and forth on that metro so really need to give myself time to think that one over. I do love the idea of adding a tennis bracelet sometime but I prefer structured bracelets any day so that again is a ‘maybe in the future’ kinda piece.

Needless to say though, like you, I am a Tiffany’s fan so I do see myself adding a couple of pieces here and there from them. But, they have to be spectacular pieces. I don’t have any space in my collex for ‘I think it may work’ kind of pieces, not at that price point for sure.

As I always say, planning is half the fun so I am loving the fact that for the first time I have nothing concrete on my wishlist, just endless opportunities (which may not be such a good thing for the wallet ). And oh yeah, more blue boxes for us! Wooohoo


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Dug up my photos, and here is one of the Paraiba Tourmalines I tried on.  I have seen better color (more neon blue), but the stone was much smaller.  You can get an idea though if you like this stone.  Paraibas glow in real life, photos are hard to capture that neon glow. This is not the best photo as I stink in taking photos.
> Maybe see if you can try one on (ask first to bring some in as they are not readily in stock due to rarity).
> 
> View attachment 5278865


That’s stunning! I hope this ring is on your wishlist


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> I feel for you NP. I have a big birthday next year too and no way we are travelling for it. My only hope is to go home in the summer to see my family and friends as it will be 2.5 years at that point and I want to meet my new nephew. My husbands was saying once things open up he will want to go to Paris vs travelling around here as it has been too long. Hope you can at least enjoy your birthday locally or with a mini trip.



Thank you. We are talking about taking our kids to Vegas. 
You know DH feels badly when he recommends I request a particular exotic bag from H (which would be my first).

In happier news (and back to topic), I visited my friends at Mitchells yesterday and played with a bunch of pink jewelry.




My eyes popped out at the price of the bracelet...it's all pink diamonds. Unfortunately those earrings on the left were pretty awesome, too.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> That’s stunning! I hope this ring is on your wishlist


Yes, it is on my wishlist.  Not the exact ring above, but yes... a paraiba tourmaline ring is on my list.  
You are wise to wait.  I hear that LVMH (new owners of Tiffany) plan to introduce more higher end pieces, and the SA said more colored gemstones (pieces that may not be online).  I am sure you and I will find something to love, so hold out!  No rush.  

More Blue Boxes for you and me!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you. We are talking about taking our kids to Vegas.
> You know DH feels badly when he recommends I request a particular exotic bag from H (which would be my first).
> 
> In happier news (and back to topic), I visited my friends at Mitchells yesterday and played with a bunch of pink jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 5279297
> 
> 
> My eyes popped out at the price of the bracelet...it's all pink diamonds. Unfortunately those earrings on the left were pretty awesome, too.


The wide bracelet is beautiful!  Thanks for sharing. 

P.S.  Oooh... hubby feels bad about the trip.  Ask him... "How bad?  A Himalayan bad?"   
You would be an awesome snow bunny with your Himalayan.


----------



## 880

@Notorious Pink, I love the pink jewelry! And, I am so happy for you re the exotic! Cannot wait to see!

DH and I are planning a trip to Dubai, then London and Paris. I’m hoping that things will look safer closer to the date, but my MILs health is also an issue, so things are up in the air. I went back to Dior to try on another necklace (I think 64K USD). Not sure if I love it enough for that price, but it wouls be fun to wear


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it is on my wishlist.  Not the exact ring above, but yes... a paraiba tourmaline ring is on my list.
> You are wise to wait.  I hear that LVMH (new owners of Tiffany) plan to introduce more higher end pieces, and the SA said more colored gemstones (pieces that may not be online).  I am sure you and I will find something to love, so hold out!  No rush.
> 
> More Blue Boxes for you and me!


Yay to the ring! It’s beautiful!

Ooh now my interest is piqued! High end beautiful blingy pieces sound amazing! I am a glutton for those blue boxes. I only have my ring from Tiffany but I am taking it slow before I add another piece.
I find that with time many items on my WL just fall off and new ones come in so I give myself ample time to mull them over to avoid regrets later.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> DH and I are planning a trip to Dubai, then London and Paris. I’m hoping that things will look safer closer to the date, but my MILs health is also an issue, so things are up in the air. I went back to Dior to try on another necklace (I think 64K USD). Not sure if I love it enough for that price, but it wouls be fun to wear
> View attachment 5279488


First, you look awesome in long necklaces!  Long necklaces lengthen a person.

I'm not crazy about the necklace, but that's just me.
For what it's worth, you have that gorgeous Maltese cuff, and I think it needs a buddy.
I think the Byzantine pendant worn on a long chain would look great on you.  Bold and clean so it's not overpowering, yet it makes a statement.

It's a great match to your cuff, and no, I personally do not think it's too much maltese.
Here is why and my thoughts...
I think when the look is bold, one needs two pieces of bold jewelry to create that look, as if it were deliberate.
For me, a big cuff and a big necklace are the perfect combination.
I love the look of something bold on the hand (e.g. big ring or big bangle) then matched with something bold on the neck such as a long pendant.  The eye first sees the big pendant and is mesmerized.  The eye then shifts to look for more, and it doesn't need to go far to see the gorgeous cuff on the arm.

If it's bold earrings with a bold necklace, it's too much around the face and the arm is lacking and not balanced.  The jewelry is too "head heavy."  
The same is true for a bold ring with a bold bracelet, with nothing around the face.  The arms look too heavy.
To me, a perfect balance is a bold arm and a bold necklace.  That's just my opinion of course.

Here is the Byzantine pendant I am talking about, and I would swap it out for a longer chain.   There is also a larger version, the Theodora, but while it's larger, I like the cross design of the Byzantine better as the top and bottom arms are flat which I think is a nicer "chunkier" look.  In the Theodora, all the arms are Vd, and while it's more of a true maltese cross, I think all the Vs begin to transform it into a star pattern.  It's all preference of course, if you even like this pendant.

I hope that made sense.  Just my two cents for some thoughts.  I would definitely get a long necklace next. You look fabulous in long necklaces.

Byzantine Pendant Brooch - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry
* Theodora Pendant Brooch - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry *


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> First, you look awesome in long necklaces!  Long necklaces lengthen a person.
> 
> I'm not crazy about the necklace, but that's just me.
> For what it's worth, you have that gorgeous Maltese cuff, and I think it needs a buddy.
> I think the Byzantine pendant worn on a long chain would look great on you.  Bold and clean so it's not overpowering, yet it makes a statement.
> 
> It's a great match to your cuff, and no, I personally do not think it's too much maltese.
> Here is why and my thoughts...
> I think when the look is bold, one needs two pieces of bold jewelry to create that look, as if it were deliberate.
> For me, a big cuff and a big necklace are the perfect combination.
> I love the look of something bold on the hand (e.g. big ring or big bangle) then matched with something bold on the neck such as a long pendant.  The eye first sees the big pendant and is mesmerized.  The eye then shifts to look for more, and it doesn't need to go far to see the gorgeous cuff on the arm.
> 
> If it's bold earrings with a bold necklace, it's too much around the face and the arm is lacking and not balanced.  The jewelry is too "head heavy."
> The same is true for a bold ring with a bold bracelet, with nothing around the face.  The arms look too heavy.
> To me, a perfect balance is a bold arm and a bold necklace.  That's just my opinion of course.
> 
> Here is the Byzantine pendant I am talking about, and I would swap it out for a longer chain.   There is also a larger version, the Theodora, but while it's larger, I like the cross design of the Byzantine better as the top and bottom arms are flat which I think is a nicer "chunkier" look.  In the Theodora, all the arms are Vd, and while it's more of a true maltese cross, I think all the Vs begin to transform it into a star pattern.  It's all preference of course, if you even like this pendant.
> 
> I hope that made sense.  Just my two cents for some thoughts.  I would definitely get a long necklace next. You look fabulous in long necklaces.
> 
> Byzantine Pendant Brooch - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry
> * Theodora Pendant Brooch - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry *


Thank you so much for all of your thoughts! Re the cuff needing a buddy, DH would like me to consider another cuff (not to be worn with my current one; rather a day and night version lol). In general, except for my borrocal torso, I’m not a pendant person, but I’ll probably go in January to try things on and play.

I’ve just started to look at long necklacesm and  I will most likely begin a search for a white metal necklace and bracelet or watch. . . DH snorted ans almost rolled off the couch that there was even a question of my WG search lol.

@BigAkoya, I wanted to add, DH likes a shorter necklace the WG serpenti viper with diamonds (69K usd)

@Notorious Pink, just read below! A Himalayan! So excited for you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> The wide bracelet is beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> P.S.  Oooh... hubby feels bad about the trip.  Ask him... "How bad?  A Himalayan bad?"
> You would be an awesome snow bunny with your Himalayan.


No need to ask him. That was the exact bag he mentioned!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your thoughts! Re the cuff needing a buddy, DH would like me to consider another cuff (not to be worn with my current one; rather a day and night version lol)
> 
> but I’ve just started to look at long necklaces. while i do like to mix metal, I will most likely begin a search for a white metal necklace and bracelet or watch. . . DH snorted ans almost rolled off the couch that there was even a question of my WG search lol.


Are you a pearl girl? Could you be a pearl girl? Think Coco Chanel... Maltese cuff with tons of pearl necklaces, so glamorous! 

You could start with one long strand, but my guess if if you like pearls, you'll get hooked and start collecting. 
I think you know by now, I am a huge Mikimoto fan. 

Maybe check out Mikimoto next time you're in the City.  It's just down the street from Verdura, southwest corner of 57th and 5th, to the left of Bulgari.  If you have not been recently, they just redid the showroom earlier this year.  To me, they made it too formal, especially in a time when everything is getting less formal and we luxury shop in shorts!  Too much drama... you walk in, there is nothing on the first floor anymore, then you get escorted upstairs by the elevator man, then some other person offers you drinks, then the SA shows up, it just drags... blah blah blah.    I am like... "can we just get right to the bling please?"  

A fine long strand will cost you more than the Dior necklace, but pearls are forever, and they will go with everything, so it's totally worth it to me.  Maybe try some on and see if you can love them.  Bring hubby so he can see the beauty and glow of pearls and insist you get a strand!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Are you a pearl girl? Could you be a pearl girl? Think Coco Chanel... Maltese cuff with tons of pearl necklaces, so glamorous!
> 
> You could start with one long strand, but my guess if if you like pearls, you'll get hooked and start collecting.
> I think you know by now, I am a huge Mikimoto fan.
> 
> Maybe check out Mikimoto next time you're in the City.  It's just down the street from Verdura, southwest corner of 57th and 5th, to the left of Bulgari.  If you have not been recently, they just redid the showroom earlier this year.  To me, they made it too formal, especially in a time when everything is getting less formal and we luxury shop in shorts!  Too much drama... you walk in, there is nothing on the first floor anymore, then you get escorted upstairs by the elevator man, then some other person offers you drinks, then the SA shows up, it just drags... blah blah blah.    I am like... "can we just get right to the bling please?"
> 
> A fine long strand will cost you more than the Dior necklace, but pearls are forever, and they will go with everything, so it's totally worth it to me.  Maybe try some on and see if you can love them.  Bring hubby so he can see the beauty and glow of pearls and insist you get a strand!


Big fan of large south sea and Tahitian pearl strands, and I have quite a lot! love coco Chanel’s mix of pearls and other things! Great minds think alike !


----------



## Mayacamas

Oh yes to pearls!

I have a magnificent strand from Mikimoto of perfectly matched south sea pearls with diamonds that can be worn as a single or two necklaces.  These may be too traditional for your tastes but Mikimoto and Yoko Pearls have high fashion ultra luxury looks as well!!!
I may be a weirdo but I wear these so many different ways in so many different places with everything from white t shirts and ripped jeans to LBD’s and sky high stilettos.

Then again, everything looks better wearing a Himalayan Birkin….
Just saying


----------



## Mayacamas

These are the best iPhone pix I could get


----------



## 880

Mayacamas said:


> Oh yes to pearls!
> 
> I have a magnificent strand from Mikimoto of perfectly matched south sea pearls with diamonds that can be worn as a single or two necklaces.  These may be too traditional for your tastes but Mikimoto and Yoko Pearls have high fashion ultra luxury looks as well!!!
> I may be a weirdo but I wear these so many different ways in so many different places with everything from white t shirts and ripped jeans to LBD’s and sky high stilettos.
> 
> Then again, everything looks better wearing a Himalayan Birkin….
> Just saying


I would love to see action shots of what you wear with the pearls! They are beautiful! 
@BigAkoya, forgot to say, ITA re balance and being head heavy or hand heavy


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> I love lockets, especially on a long chain!  Please post photos! I can't wait to see what you got!



The BR locket just arrived and it is gorgeous ! I am really happy. ❤️

I took a quick photo of the front, but the back and pictures inside have too much personal info to post here.





This picture does not do it justice!! It is hard to capture the sparkle of the diamonds.  I got the larger of the heart lockets and did not order a chain because I have one from a prior BR purchase that will be perfect.


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> The BR locket just arrived and it is gorgeous ! I am really happy. ❤
> 
> I took a quick photo of the front, but the back and pictures inside have too much personal info to post here.
> 
> View attachment 5280151
> 
> 
> 
> This picture does not do it justice!! It is hard to capture the sparkle of the diamonds.  I got the larger of the heart lockets and did not order a chain because I have one from a prior BR purchase that will be perfect.


Wow!  @sbelle  this is stunning!  I love it!  I had been looking online at the jumbo oval locket, but seeing your jumbo heart, it's really beautiful.  Hearts, in my mind, have always been a bit young looking for me, but seeing your heart... noooo.... your jumbo heart is a big girl heart!   

I just showed my husband your jumbo heart (I had previously shown him the jumbo locket), and he said "I like the heart so much better."  

Okay... your photo (and hubby's comment) made me change my mind... I am going to get the jumbo heart instead of the jumbo locket, and I will wear it on a long chain.  My problem though is the WG.  I have been on her website, and I'll be the first to say, the locket looks ten times better in YG.  Hence, I was thinking of adding some colored gemstones as the border to perk it up a bit (thinking emerald, ruby, or sapphire).  The colored gemstone though might cheapen the look (never really been a fan of tiny colored gemstones as a halo).  Diamonds may be the better option.  Like you, I had also planned to engrave my locket. Now I really can't wait to go to NYC and look at the options in real life.

One question if I may... do you think it will look substantial on a 30-34" chain?  I am a bit worried it might not have enough presence when worn on a long chain.  Both the jumbo heart and oval locket are 1.25" long, but your heart looks bigger.  It is probably because the heart is hanging tilted, so the wings of the heart at an angle make it look wider.  I'm a petite person, 5' 2", 108lbs (hubby is a tall Irish dude at 6' 1" ), so for sure it will not be too dainty for my size.  My question is more about the look as I like bold pendants.  Would you say it comes across as a bold look?  I would love your honest opinion please.

Thank you for sharing this!  Congratulations on your new piece!  It is beyond stunning!  I am in love with your jumbo heart!  Mod shots of your fabulous new acquisition are always welcome.


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  @sbelle  this is stunning!
> 
> One question if I may... do you think it will look substantial on a 30-34" chain?  I am a bit worried it might not have enough presence when worn on a long chain.  Both the jumbo heart and oval locket are 1.25" long, but your heart looks bigger.  It is probably because the heart is hanging tilted, so the wings of the heart at an angle make it look wider.  I'm a petite person, 5' 2", 108lbs (hubby is a tall Irish dude at 6' 1" ), so for sure it will not be too dainty for my size.  My question is more about the look as I like bold pendants.  Would you say it comes across as a bold look?  I would love your honest opinion please.



Funny you should bring this up as I wondered the same thing.   I like pendants on long chains and I like pendants with some size.   I have another heart pendant which is bigger and when I first put this new one on it felt small.




But then I compared it to a few other pendants that I am happy to wear and the heart locket is substantially bigger



So I think it felt small to me because my pave heart is so big.


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  @sbelle  this is stunning!  I love it!  I had been looking online at the jumbo oval locket, but seeing your jumbo heart, it's really beautiful.  Hearts, in my mind, have always been a bit young looking for me, but seeing your heart... noooo.... your jumbo heart is a big girl heart!
> 
> I just showed my husband your jumbo heart (I had previously shown him the jumbo locket), and he said "I like the heart so much better."




I agree on the heart.  Although the jumbo oval lockets are gorgeous too, I love that the heart is different and that it hangs on an angle.



BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  @sbelle
> My problem though is the WG.  I have been on her website, and I'll be the first to say, the locket looks ten times better in YG.  Hence, I was thinking of adding some colored gemstones as the border to perk it up a bit (thinking emerald, ruby, or sapphire).  The colored gemstone though might cheapen the look (never really been a fan of tiny colored gemstones as a halo).  Diamonds may be the better option.  Like you, I had also planned to engrave my locket. Now I really can't wait to go to NYC and look at the options in real life.



Have you looked at her Instagram?  She has photos of a lot of different gemstone on the lockets and I think they look fabulous.

I agree with you that the yellow gold with diamonds looks better than the white gold with diamonds, but look at IG and see if you don't see some other wg options.




BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  @sbelle
> 
> One question if I may... do you think it will look substantial on a 30-34" chain?  I am a bit worried it might not have enough presence when worn on a long chain.



The chain I am using is a 32" chain, so we are on the same page!


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> Funny you should bring this up as I wondered the same thing.   I like pendants on long chains and I like pendants with some size.   I have another heart pendant which is bigger and when I first put this new one on it felt small.
> 
> View attachment 5280194
> 
> 
> But then I compared it to a few other pendants that I am happy to wear and the heart locket is substantially bigger
> View attachment 5280195
> 
> 
> So I think it felt small to me because my pave heart is so big.


Thank you for the photos!  I have tried on the Frivole Very Large pendant/clip, so I know exactly how that looks on me.  The heart is a solid piece, and it looks more substantial.  I think it will work.  

Your pave heart is gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> I agree on the heart.  Although the jumbo oval lockets are gorgeous too, I love that the heart is different and that it hangs on an angle.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked at her Instagram?  She has photos of a lot of different gemstone on the lockets and I thin they look fabulous.
> 
> I agree with you that the yellow gold looks better than the white gold with diamonds, but look at IG and see if you don't see some other wg options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain I am using is a 32" chain, so we are on the same page!


I will check her Instagram!  And yes, I was thinking 32" would be the best length given the heart is 1.25" and then there is the bale.  My perfect length is 34" as I like where it lands.  A 32" chain will give me that length.  

Thank you again! Off I go to check her out on Instagram.


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  @sbelle  this is stunning!  I love it!  I had been looking online at the jumbo oval locket, but seeing your jumbo heart, it's really beautiful.  Hearts, in my mind, have always been a bit young looking for me, but seeing your heart... noooo.... your jumbo heart is a big girl heart!



I just remembered I have a better picture that BR sent me when the locket was finished.  You can see the details better than in my pictures.


----------



## glamourbag

sbelle said:


> I just remembered I have a better picture that BR sent me when the locket was finished.  You can see the details better than in my pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5280490


This is probably one of the prettiest Zodiac pieces available at the moment. Its STUNNING!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> I just remembered I have a better picture that BR sent me when the locket was finished.  You can see the details better than in my pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5280490


Thank you for sharing.  I can see all the fine artwork on your heart.
I had only been looking at the Libra design, and I just realized your Gemini heart design is better than my Libra.    Your vines and leaves are so gorgeous and they grow "in" to the Gemini sign.  It's like your vines and leaves are in unison, all reaching out to your Gemini.

I posted the Libra heart below.  To me, the vines and leaves are growing at random and point in all directions.  Plus, in my opinion, there is a bit too much metal and not enough leaves surrounding my Libra sign (around the 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock position). Perhaps Briony can throw a few more leaves on my Libra (I will ask her).

Finally, my favorite leaf in your locket is the leaf with the multi leaflets at the 11 o'clock position.  I see it as a young maple leaf, so beautiful.  I love the maple leaf.  My Libra does not have that leaf!  I must whine to get that leaf added.   The Libra is still beautiful, and I will buy it as-is if my whining goes on deaf ears. 

Thank you for sharing.  Your heart locket is absolutely stunning!  Here is the Libra, but I will buy it in WG.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Another vote for the perlee clover bracelet for you in WG! It’s such an iconic piece from VCA not to mention the design is beautiful and unique.
> 
> I agree with you 100% on the tiffany 5 row metro bracelet. I was initially drawn to it because I am okay with the diamonds going only half way but what I can’t get past is that it’s a generic design at the end of the day. I am so happy I didn’t pull the trigger on them right away otherwise I might be going through major buyer’s remorse. They are beautiful but then so are a gazillion other pieces, and I don’t want to add them all… here’s a pic of me trying it on the other day. TBH, I prefer the Victoria tennis bracelet to the metro right now. So, now I am mulling over that to see if I want to add that in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278845
> View attachment 5278846


This is such a classic. The Tiffany metro, by contrast, looks clumsy, and the diamonds are so small, I say why bother. IMHO this is much prettier and more feminine.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s the pictures of my Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. Because of the timing of my purchases, I got the two Astrid bracelets and the earrings for free with the loyalty points. The Tolomeo is substantial and beautifully made. It’s quite fun to wear and play with too.
> 
> I like the Astrid bracelets because they share the simple aesthetic of the Cartier Love, but you can take them off. Ultimately, I will buy the multicolor sapphire bracket she makes to pair it with, that or a Briony Raymond diamond bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5278109
> View attachment 5278110
> View attachment 5278111


This is just stunning. What a wonderful set! Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## 880

sbelle said:


> The BR locket just arrived and it is gorgeous ! I am really happy. ❤
> 
> I took a quick photo of the front, but the back and pictures inside have too much personal info to post here.
> 
> View attachment 5280151
> 
> 
> 
> This picture does not do it justice!! It is hard to capture the sparkle of the diamonds.  I got the larger of the heart lockets and did not order a chain because I have one from a prior BR purchase that will be perfect.



I love this! It’s so beautiful! Briony is the best! Also I adore her packaging, presentation, ribbons, gifts etc etc.

@BigAkoya, IMO, go talk to Briony in person and she’s help you figure out what suits you best! I think most of the options in her atelier (I’m thinking of the custom stuff she has on the credenza  to the right of her desk) are in YG, but I’m sure she can do magic things with WG too. Her workshop is very very talented


----------



## Happyish

Mayacamas said:


> These are the best iPhone pix I could get
> 
> View attachment 5279564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279565


I thought I had drop-dead gorgeous pearls. These have rendered me speechless. I want to ask a million questions and I don't want to pry! I imagine you can put the two together. What's the total length, and then each individually? And the millimeter?
They are Amazing! Wear them well and in good health.


----------



## Happyish

sbelle said:


> The BR locket just arrived and it is gorgeous ! I am really happy. ❤
> 
> I took a quick photo of the front, but the back and pictures inside have too much personal info to post here.
> Wear it well and in good health!
> 
> View attachment 5280151
> 
> 
> 
> This picture does not do it justice!! It is hard to capture the sparkle of the diamonds.  I got the larger of the heart lockets and did not order a chain because I have one from a prior BR purchase that will be perfect.


----------



## Happyish

I wanted to take a moment to thank everyone for sharing their beautiful jewelry. I appreciate your generosity in opening your jewelry chests and showing your treasures, not to mention the honest discussions, suggestions and advice. It is informative, inspiring and has introduced me to jewelry lines I may never have thought to look at or even known of. So thank you everyone!

Best wishes for the holidays and to all a Happy and safe New Year.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I wanted to take a moment to thank everyone for sharing their beautiful jewelry. I appreciate your generosity in opening your jewelry chests and showing your treasures, not to mention the honest discussions, suggestions and advice. It is informative, inspiring and has introduced me to jewelry lines I may never have thought to look at or even known of. So thank you everyone!
> 
> Best wishes for the holidays and to all a Happy and safe New Year.


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## VCA21

Thank you all for sharing your jewelry, thoughts and inspiring!!!
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

VCA21 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your jewelry, thoughts and inspiring!!!
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5280971


 Is this a Christmas gift? Loving the serpenti these days!


----------



## VCA21

lynne_ross said:


> Is this a Christmas gift? Loving the serpenti these days!


Thank you, lynne_ross  DH surprised, he managed to get it for Christmas


----------



## lynne_ross

VCA21 said:


> Thank you, lynne_ross  DH surprised, he managed to get it for Christmas


Aw so sweet of him! Love it!


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> And of course, one cannot talk of the Victoria collection without mentioning the gorgeous band rings.  Since you also like band rings, I've posted links here.  If I ever decide to wear band rings, I will get this collection.  It's so gorgeous to me, and I have tried the pieces on several times.  I am just not an eternity ring nor tennis bracelet person (I already went through my tennis bracelet phase, but who knows).
> 
> The Alternating eternity ring and tennis bracelet are pure romance to me... a bunch of Xs and Os (hugs and kisses), full circle... love, no beginning, no end, for an eternity.  If you like it, hubby must get it for you!
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® Cluster Tennis Bracelet in Platinum with Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
> Tiffany Victoria® narrow alternating bracelet in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® band ring in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.
> Tiffany Victoria® Platinum and Diamond Alternating Ring | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> P.S.  I think you and I are the only Tiffany fans here in this thread.   Others are poo-pooing it... it just means more Blue Boxes for us!



Not sure I count as a Tiffany fan on the thread but sometimes dabble. I have the Victoria alternating ring and the climber earrings, love both although as I think I mentioned on another thread the Victoria alternating eternity band has dug into and even cut the fingers in either side on occasion. I do like some of their pieces quite a bit and used to buy more, but DH buys most of my jewelry and is very into VCA, which I of course also like


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> I love this! It’s so beautiful! Briony is the best! Also I adore her packaging, presentation, ribbons, gifts etc etc.
> 
> @BigAkoya, IMO, go talk to Briony in person and she’s help you figure out what suits you best! I think most of the options in her atelier (I’m thinking of the custom stuff she has on the credenza  to the right of her desk) are in YG, but I’m sure she can do magic things with WG too. Her workshop is very very talented



Yes, IIRC all of those pieces are YG. I don't remember any in WG. I always tell her to keep updated photos in her IG highlights so I can review and obsess!


----------



## oranGetRee

I ventured into Chaumet today... and bought something turquoise, a stone that is quite rare with vca pieces. Now with their workshop to do length adjustment.

I also tried on their bangles. Should i get the bee my love half diamond bangle? Welcome views pls. 






Also enclosing here their beautiful rings. Tempted to get them too.


----------



## mskatvb

oranGetRee said:


> I ventured into Chaumet today... and bought something turquoise, a stone that is quite rare with vca pieces. Now with their workshop to do length adjustment.
> 
> I also tried on their bangles. Should i get the bee my love half diamond bangle? Welcome views pls.
> 
> View attachment 5282438
> View attachment 5282439
> View attachment 5282440
> 
> 
> Also enclosing here their beautiful rings. Tempted to get them too.
> View attachment 5282443
> View attachment 5282444



I love Chaumet! That’s other brand I adore after venturing into VCA. 

I recently got the Liens in Malachite and DH gifted me the BML Bangle. 
Here it is stacked together. The BML is such a stunner esp. in person. 

There’s a Chaumet thread in here too!


----------



## glamourbag

oranGetRee said:


> I ventured into Chaumet today... and bought something turquoise, a stone that is quite rare with vca pieces. Now with their workshop to do length adjustment.
> 
> I also tried on their bangles. Should i get the bee my love half diamond bangle? Welcome views pls.
> 
> View attachment 5282438
> View attachment 5282439
> View attachment 5282440
> 
> 
> Also enclosing here their beautiful rings. Tempted to get them too.
> View attachment 5282443
> View attachment 5282444


I think Chaumet is a lovely addition. I really like the shade of their rose gold too! I think this version is better than their plain bangle one or the full diamond one as this captures the general feel and qualities of the Bee My Love collection (honeycomb effect) but with a bit more bling. I find the full diamond one looses the honeycomb effect and ends up looking just like a thin diamond bangle. Have you tried the double row version they just recently did? That one is a bit more substantial if you felt the regular bangle is a bit too thin to stand on its own amongst chain bracelets (which can sometimes be the case).https://www.chaumet.com/en/bee-my-love-bracelet-085088. Either way, I prefer the Bee My Love versus the Liens bangle.


----------



## BigAkoya

VCA21 said:


> Thank you, lynne_ross  DH surprised, he managed to get it for Christmas


What a great hubby!  So thoughtful, and I am sure he had to work a bit to get it as my guess they are a bit hard to come by during the holiday season.  Congratulations to you!


----------



## DeryaHm

glamourbag said:


> I think Chaumet is a lovely addition. I really like the shade of their rose gold too! I think this version is better than their plain bangle one or the full diamond one as this captures the general feel and qualities of the Bee My Love collection (honeycomb effect) but with a bit more bling. I find the full diamond one looses the honeycomb effect and ends up looking just like a thin diamond bangle. Have you tried the double row version they just recently did? That one is a bit more substantial if you felt the regular bangle is a bit too thin to stand on its own amongst chain bracelets (which can sometimes be the case).https://www.chaumet.com/en/bee-my-love-bracelet-085088. Either way, I prefer the Bee My Love versus the Liens bangle.



I love Chaumet! If not too off-topic, for various reasons beyond covid am stuck in the US for the foreseeable future and wonder if anyone knows where/how to buy it here?


----------



## glamourbag

Safa said:


> I love Chaumet! If not too off-topic, for various reasons beyond covid am stuck in the US for the foreseeable future and wonder if anyone knows where/how to buy it here?


Those of us in Canada have an authorized luxury jewelry store (Birks) which sells Chaumet, Messika, etc (VCA is located inside that same main store in Toronto). They will sell to customers in the US - I asked for someone last time I was there a couple months ago. At the moment (unless things have changed) I dont believe there is a retailer or boutique in the US (I may be wrong). I do know Chaumet will ship directly from France to you in the US. I know ordering sight unseen can be a bit unnerving as pictures and real life can often be different. Im sure an SA would be willing to send you videos etc if you requested.


----------



## VCA21

BigAkoya said:


> What a great hubby!  So thoughtful, and I am sure he had to work a bit to get it as my guess they are a bit hard to come by during the holiday season.  Congratulations to you!


Thank you, BigAkoya! He is great indeed and i'll let him know you said so


----------



## eletons

Dear BigAkoya, 
I would like to know your opinions on Mikimoto pearls. I tried on the two strand pearl choker with the buckle today and found out that it costs more than vca 10 motif necklace. Is Mikimoto necklace worth the price? 

Is a choker elegant when there is a tail dangling ? I tried on the boucle precieuse. Since I have small neck, there is quite a bit of dangle at the end. I think it's easier to match with my outfits as I can see the pearl clearly even worn with a shirt. I can see myself wearing it with casual and formal outfits. 

What do you think about this necklace? I know I won't add 10 motif to my collection now after trying the Mikimoto, I quite like it. Not sure about the price and it's dangling tail though.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Dear BigAkoya,
> I would like to know your opinions on Mikimoto pearls. I tried on the two strand pearl choker with the buckle today and found out that it costs more than vca 10 motif necklace. Is Mikimoto necklace worth the price?
> 
> Is a choker elegant when there is a tail dangling ? I tried on the boucle precieuse. Since I have small neck, there is quite a bit of dangle at the end. I think it's easier to match with my outfits as I can see the pearl clearly even worn with a shirt. I can see myself wearing it with casual and formal outfits.
> 
> What do you think about this necklace? I know I won't add 10 motif to my collection now after trying the Mikimoto, I quite like it. Not sure about the price and it's dangling tail though.


Hi!  Well, this is a complicated answer, but I will do my best to help you out.
Yes, Mikimoto can get very expensive.  Of course, there are lower priced pieces, but for a fine strand, it's can get into serious money.

Is it worth it to me?  Absolutely.  I am sure you know by now I am a huge fan, and for pearls, I only buy Mikimoto.
I would say if you are looking for brand recognition on jewelry and want people to recognize it when you wear it, Mikimoto is not it.  It is the most understated, no one really knows you are wearing Mikimoto.   For some people, they will only spend big money on something that is brand recognizable.  It's all preference.

So then why do I buy Mikimoto?  I love pearls, and I buy Mikimoto because their pearls are amazing and top quality.  Their akoya pearls glow like no other, they are like glass.  Yes, I am sure one can go to a pearl dealer and get similar no name pearls, but for me, I also want the Mikimoto name as they are the reference.  No one knows when I wear my pieces, and I never say anything.   Jewelry is personal.  I know, and that matters to me.

What I would recommend is you go to a store that carries Mikimoto..  The best would be if you can go to a Mikimoto boutique.  Look at the strands and see their glow.  Look at different sizes of the pearls, small and large.  Akoya pearls will get exponentially expensive after 8.5mm becuse those large sizes are very rare.  Ask to see large ones if you they hae it, the largest akoya is typically 9mm-9.5mm.  There will only be a few of those strands due to its rarity.  The price of those will be very high, some near $100K for a strand. I am not suggesting you look at these to buy.  I am suggesting you look at these to see and understand akoya pearls and Mikimoto.  Once you see the beauty, the glow, the perfection of each pearl, you will know if it's worth it to you, or not.  Pearls are the only gemstone that is not shaped by man to create it's beauty.  It comes out of the oyster shell as-is, you are seeing near perfection in nature.  A Mikimoto strand is fully matched, super perfection.  If you like what you see, now you know what to look for.  Then look at sizes you like and your price point.  The smaller pearls will glow just the same; they are just as beautiful. Seeing the larger size pearls helps to see the full beauty of a single pearl. 

On your necklace, I think that necklace is very creative as you can also wear it as a bracelet.  While creative, I think you will tire of it after a while.  For me, I like classic pearl strands, and I wear them with everything... from shorts to suits.  I would suggest you look at a single or double strand without the buckle.  I think it is is more classic and more lasting.

You may also want to try on some earrings, maybe some simple studs.  I think you may like them.  I think pearls light up your face and make it glow.  For me, if I could only keep one piece of jewelry, it would be one of my long Mikimoto strands.

I hope you can get to a store and look at the some pieces.  You can then decide if Mikimoto is worth it to you, and if you want to start collecting.

I hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you, and I hope you fall in love with Mikimoto.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Well, this is a complicated answer, but I will do my best to help you out.
> Yes, Mikimoto can get very expensive.  Of course, there are lower priced pieces, but for a fine strand, it's can get into serious money.
> 
> Is it worth it to me?  Absolutely.  I am sure you know by now I am a huge fan, and for pearls, I only buy Mikimoto.
> I would say if you are looking for brand recognition on jewelry and want people to recognize it when you wear it, Mikimoto is not it.  It is the most understated, no one really knows you are wearing Mikimoto.   For some people, they will only spend big money on something that is brand recognizable.  It's all preference.
> 
> So then why do I buy Mikimoto?  I love pearls, and I buy Mikimoto because their pearls are amazing and top quality.  Their akoya pearls glow like no other, they are like glass.  Yes, I am sure one can go to a pearl dealer and get similar no name pearls, but for me, I also want the Mikimoto name as they are the reference.  No one knows when I wear my pieces, and I never say anything.   Jewelry is personal.  I know, and that matters to me.
> 
> What I would recommend is you go to a store that carries Mikimoto..  The best would be if you can go to a Mikimoto boutique.  Look at the strands and see their glow.  Look at different sizes of the pearls, small and large.  Akoya pearls will get exponentially expensive after 8.5mm becuse those large sizes are very rare.  Ask to see large ones if you they hae it, the largest akoya is typically 9mm-9.5mm.  There will only be a few of those strands due to its rarity.  The price of those will be very high, some near $100K for a strand. I am not suggesting you look at these to buy.  I am suggesting you look at these to see and understand akoya pearls and Mikimoto.  Once you see the beauty, the glow, the perfection of each pearl, you will know if it's worth it to you, or not.  Pearls are the only gemstone that is not shaped by man to create it's beauty.  It comes out of the oyster shell as-is, you are seeing near perfection in nature.  A Mikimoto strand is fully matched, super perfection.  If you like what you see, now you know what to look for.  Then look at sizes you like and your price point.  The smaller pearls will glow just the same; they are just as beautiful. Seeing the larger size pearls helps to see the full beauty of a single pearl.
> 
> On your necklace, I think that necklace is very creative as you can also wear it as a bracelet.  While creative, I think you will tire of it after a while.  For me, I like classic pearl strands, and I wear them with everything... from shorts to suits.  I would suggest you look at a single or double strand without the buckle.  I think it is is more classic and more lasting.
> 
> You may also want to try on some earrings, maybe some simple studs.  I think you may like them.  I think pearls light up your face and make it glow.  For me, if I could only keep one piece of jewelry, it would be one of my long Mikimoto strands.
> 
> I hope you can get to a store and look at the some pieces.  You can then decide if Mikimoto is worth it to you, and if you want to start collecting.
> 
> I hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you, and I hope you fall in love with Mikimoto.


Thank you for your help. 
I walked pass their pop up store at a mall and immediately fell in love with this strand because all the pearls are in pink tone, it gives a warm glow. They also have pearls that are not in pink tone. I forgot to ask the grading of this particular strand. 
I hope I can find a double strand that can be worn as a choker. I like a pearl choker than a necklace. 

I tried on vca 10 motif many times and it does not work for me so when I know this pearl choker might work, I was surprised.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Thank you for your help.
> I walked pass their pop up store at a mall and immediately fell in love with this strand because all the pearls are in pink tone, it gives a warm glow. They also have pearls that are not in pink tone. I forgot to ask the grading of this particular strand.
> I hope I can find a double strand that can be worn as a choker. I like a pearl choker than a necklace.
> 
> I tried on vca 10 motif many times and it does not work for me so when I know this pearl choker might work, I was surprised.


You are already a connoisseur as your eye saw the different pearl tones.  Yes, pearls typically come in two overtones, Mikimoto calls them Rose Overtone or Silver Overtone.  It's preference as to what you want.   You already know about grade levels, so you can decide what grade you like.  I want to point out, whatever grade you decide, all Mikimoto pearls are already at the top 5% of quality pearls.  There is no average or bad Mikimoto strand; all are top notch.  

On the choker length, I really love chokers too.  At one point, I was thinking of getting jumbo size pearls and wearing them as a tight choker, like Wilma Flinstone.     I think chokers are gorgeous, and a double-strand choker would be beautiful.  You can also wear it with many outfits, casual and dressy.  It can look elegant or goth, depending on your outfit, versatile.  

As FYI, if you find a strand you like but it needs to be shortened to make a choker (I have a thin neck, and I recall you said you do too), you can always take those extra pearls and make a bracelet.  All you need to do is buy a few extra inches of loose pearls needed to make a 7" bracelet (Mikimoto will match the pearls for you).  Then, buy the clasp, the M charm, and poof... now you have a bracelet.  More importantly, you are not wasting those extra pearls.  Just a thought in case you decide to customize the length of your pearl necklace. 

I am glad you finally found a short necklace you like.  Good luck pearl shopping!  I am so excited for you!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Well, this is a complicated answer, but I will do my best to help you out.
> Yes, Mikimoto can get very expensive.  Of course, there are lower priced pieces, but for a fine strand, it's can get into serious money.
> 
> Is it worth it to me?  Absolutely.  I am sure you know by now I am a huge fan, and for pearls, I only buy Mikimoto.
> I would say if you are looking for brand recognition on jewelry and want people to recognize it when you wear it, Mikimoto is not it.  It is the most understated, no one really knows you are wearing Mikimoto.   For some people, they will only spend big money on something that is brand recognizable.  It's all preference.
> 
> So then why do I buy Mikimoto?  I love pearls, and I buy Mikimoto because their pearls are amazing and top quality.  Their akoya pearls glow like no other, they are like glass.  Yes, I am sure one can go to a pearl dealer and get similar no name pearls, but for me, I also want the Mikimoto name as they are the reference.  No one knows when I wear my pieces, and I never say anything.   Jewelry is personal.  I know, and that matters to me.
> 
> What I would recommend is you go to a store that carries Mikimoto..  The best would be if you can go to a Mikimoto boutique.  Look at the strands and see their glow.  Look at different sizes of the pearls, small and large.  Akoya pearls will get exponentially expensive after 8.5mm becuse those large sizes are very rare.  Ask to see large ones if you they hae it, the largest akoya is typically 9mm-9.5mm.  There will only be a few of those strands due to its rarity.  The price of those will be very high, some near $100K for a strand. I am not suggesting you look at these to buy.  I am suggesting you look at these to see and understand akoya pearls and Mikimoto.  Once you see the beauty, the glow, the perfection of each pearl, you will know if it's worth it to you, or not.  Pearls are the only gemstone that is not shaped by man to create it's beauty.  It comes out of the oyster shell as-is, you are seeing near perfection in nature.  A Mikimoto strand is fully matched, super perfection.  If you like what you see, now you know what to look for.  Then look at sizes you like and your price point.  The smaller pearls will glow just the same; they are just as beautiful. Seeing the larger size pearls helps to see the full beauty of a single pearl.
> 
> On your necklace, I think that necklace is very creative as you can also wear it as a bracelet.  While creative, I think you will tire of it after a while.  For me, I like classic pearl strands, and I wear them with everything... from shorts to suits.  I would suggest you look at a single or double strand without the buckle.  I think it is is more classic and more lasting.
> 
> You may also want to try on some earrings, maybe some simple studs.  I think you may like them.  I think pearls light up your face and make it glow.  For me, if I could only keep one piece of jewelry, it would be one of my long Mikimoto strands.
> 
> I hope you can get to a store and look at the some pieces.  You can then decide if Mikimoto is worth it to you, and if you want to start collecting.
> 
> I hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you, and I hope you fall in love with Mikimoto.


This description makes me want to run out and buy Mikomoto pearls! I have a bunch of Pearl strands but I just don’t find the style works for me most days. However I do wear my Pearl earrings, non studs, and would love to upgrade from my cheap market pairs. Will add Mikomoto to my shops to look through in 2022.


----------



## Happyish

eletons said:


> Thank you for your help.
> I walked pass their pop up store at a mall and immediately fell in love with this strand because all the pearls are in pink tone, it gives a warm glow. They also have pearls that are not in pink tone. I forgot to ask the grading of this particular strand.
> I hope I can find a double strand that can be worn as a choker. I like a pearl choker than a necklace.
> 
> I tried on vca 10 motif many times and it does not work for me so when I know this pearl choker might work, I was surprised.


Pearls are wonderful and like @BigAkoya, I'm a huge fan. 

I've seen the pink tone--that's characteristic Mikimoto, and they're very beautiful. Just make sure the pink is complimentary to your skin tone. 

Pearls have an overtone and an undertone. The more you look, the more you'll see and understand and the more strands and colors you try the better idea you'll have of what looks good on you. This is where a dealer such as Mikimoto with a huge assortment is a plus. 

Finally, if it's pearls that spark joy, I say forget VCA and buy the pearls. It sounds like you love the choker with the buckle. If you buy what speaks to you, you'll wear it over and over, you'll never regret the purchase and you'll certainly get your money's worth, e.g., cost per use. I say go for the pearls and later, if you want, you could fill in with something VCA. My guess though, that once you start with pearls, you may well end up with more strands, they're that wonderful.

Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## eletons

Happyish said:


> Pearls are wonderful and like @BigAkoya, I'm a huge fan.
> 
> I've seen the pink tone--that's characteristic Mikimoto, and they're very beautiful. Just make sure the pink is complimentary to your skin tone.
> 
> Pearls have an overtone and an undertone. The more you look, the more you'll see and understand and the more strands and colors you try the better idea you'll have of what looks good on you. This is where a dealer such as Mikimoto with a huge assortment is a plus.
> 
> Finally, if it's pearls that spark joy, I say forget VCA and buy the pearls. It sounds like you love the choker with the buckle. If you buy what speaks to you, you'll wear it over and over, you'll never regret the purchase and you'll certainly get your money's worth, e.g., cost per use. I say go for the pearls and later, if you want, you could fill in with something VCA. My guess though, that once you start with pearls, you may well end up with more strands, they're that wonderful.
> 
> Please let us know what you decide.


For MOP, I always like the ones with pink tone. So when I saw this double strand, I thought it's special. 

I have tried on 10 motif for many times and it doesn't work well with my wardrobe. I had no idea a chocker works for me. Now I have tried on the choker and I realized a choker is all I need. I have long given up on vca 10 motif. 

Here is the tricky part, I have some store credit in vca and somehow I couldn't find something from there that I am happy with. That's how I can't take action to have this mikimoto choker yet because the fund is in vca now. Of course I could still purchase it if I ignored the fact that I need to care for my safety net - the emergency fund but I will never touch it unless it's real life emergency. I have to and always watch out my spending, so I can't have vca now and can't have mikimoto choker neither.


----------



## nightbefore

@eletons maybe something from the cosmos line could work later beautifully with your pearls? I believe MOP cosmos is in RG which might work beautifully with pink undertoned pearls? @BigAkoya tried Cosmos before and she is an expert on pearls so maybe she knows better if it works with pearl strands


----------



## eletons

nightbefore said:


> @eletons maybe something from the cosmos line could work later beautifully with your pearls? I believe MOP cosmos is in RG which might work beautifully with pink undertoned pearls? @BigAkoya tried Cosmos before and she is an expert on pearls so maybe she knows better if it works with pearl strands


I tried on cosmos MOP earrings in small size and it's way too big. If I am to purchase the choker, I would choose a single pendant necklace to layer underneath it. And maybe a pair of small or sweet vca earrings. I want the choker to be the center stage. Maybe I like mikimoto Pearl so much that I might consider their dangle pearl earrings. Alas, I discovered the choker way too late. I wish I could retrieve the fund from vca.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> This description makes me want to run out and buy Mikomoto pearls! I have a bunch of Pearl strands but I just don’t find the style works for me most days. However I do wear my Pearl earrings, non studs, and would love to upgrade from my cheap market pairs. Will add Mikomoto to my shops to look through in 2022.


I hope you can get to a Mikimoto boutique to see the collections and pieces.  In the U.S., local jewelers carry Mikimoto, but they only have a very very small selection, usually a few earrings and few strands.  If you can go to a Mikimoto boutique, they have a lot more pieces.  NYC just remodeled their boutique earlier this summer, and it's very nice (although in my opinion they made the process far too formal).  Vegas is nice too (a lot of long strands), but the bomb is Ginza.  I have not been to Tokyo in a while, so I have not seen it in person since they remodeled (only in photos).  If you are near Tokyo, it would be worth a hop over to visit it.  

By the way, now that you are loving bold rings... pearls go great with big, over the top rings.  Pearls glow, they pack a punch and make a statement, but they are a nice balance to let the ring take center stage.  I think I posted photos of my Lotus and pearl bracelets earlier.  Your Lotus and Noeud  would look great with pearls... a perfect complement to blingy diamonds.  

I hope you fall in love with Mikimoto too!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I hope you can get to a Mikimoto boutique to see the collections and pieces.  In the U.S., local jewelers carry Mikimoto, but they only have a very very small selection, usually a few earrings and few strands.  If you can go to a Mikimoto boutique, they have a lot more pieces.  NYC just remodeled their boutique earlier this summer, and it's very nice (although in my opinion they made the process far too formal).  Vegas is nice too (a lot of long strands), but the bomb is Ginza.  I have not been to Tokyo in a while, so I have not seen it in person since they remodeled (only in photos).  If you are near Tokyo, it would be worth a hop over to visit it.
> 
> By the way, now that you are loving bold rings... pearls go great with big, over the top rings.  Pearls glow, they pack a punch and make a statement, but they are a nice balance to let the ring take center stage.  I think I posted photos of my Lotus and pearl bracelets earlier.  Your Lotus and Noeud  would look great with pearls... a perfect complement to blingy diamonds.
> 
> I hope you fall in love with Mikimoto too!


I like in HK, land of expensive boutiques. I think we have 7 VCA boutiques here. Just looked up Mikimoto and there appears to be 7 locations. Would looooooove to get to Japan but no way we can travel anytime soon with our crazy quarentine requirements  . Have to manage with what is here or what I can import in for now. 
Will let you know once I get to try some pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> I tried on cosmos MOP earrings in small size and it's way too big. If I am to purchase the choker, I would choose a single pendant necklace to layer underneath it. And maybe a pair of small or sweet vca earrings. I want the choker to be the center stage. Maybe I like mikimoto Pearl so much that I might consider their dangle pearl earrings. Alas, I discovered the choker way too late. I wish I could retrieve the fund from vca.


@nightbefore you are too kind, I am definitely not an expert on pearls, just obsessed with them so I try to learn as much as I can.  

@eletons The Cosmos would be nice with pearls, but as you said, they are big.  I don't think they will go with the choker as the pearls in the choker are 5mm creating more a delicate look.  I think the thick Cosmo MOP would overpower the choker.  Plus, the buckle theme and Cosmos flower theme might not work together.  If you decide to get a classic double strand (no buckle) and larger pearls (maybe 7mm?), I think Cosmos would look beautiful with it.  In some photos, Cosmos looks similar in size to Frivole small, but in real life, Cosmos looks bigger.  The reason is Cosmos is thicker and looks much bolder given the design. Of the three similar styles, to me, I find Cosmos has the largest presence, then Frivole, then Lotus.  

I actually love the look of Cosmos (I tried on the RG MOP earrings).  The design is beautiful, the MOP leaves are convex/rounded, like a cabochon, not flat like an Alhambra motif.  The MOP then has more depth and a natural inner deep glow which is very beautiful.  The one thing I do not like about Cosmos is the bezel, especially in a WG piece.  I can't seem to get over the bezel which is why I have not purhased Cosmos WG.  I have stared at so many Cosmos WG pieces, and my eye first goes to that darn bezel.    If I were a RG lover, Cosmos MOP in RG would be it!  Cosmos MOP RG is stunning to me.  Should you ever consider Cosmos, pay attention to the bezel and see if that matters to you.  

Since you have a credit at VCA, I think a pair of earrings is a good idea.  I would save anything on the neck (choker, pendant) until you have decided if you want VCA or pearls.  For earrings, as you said, maybe the VA or sweet. Since you had issues with your Frivole earrings, I think you may want to think about the thickness and tightness of the post to get them adjusted as my guess is the VA earrings will be the same (I had to adjust all my VCA earrings). 

If you decide on Sweets, my two cents on the Sweets post... Sweets has La Pousette backs.  I am a klutz and cannot work with squeezing those La Pousette backs.  It takes me 10 minutes to put them on, and that's after I've dropped the backing at least two times!    You may be much more skilled, but as an option, VCA will switch out the backs for you to regular posts.  Actually, my SA recently told me VCA will switch out the ear clips in VA earrings to regular posts also, so just FYI.  

The upside to having credit is now you can go through the VCA website and plan your next piece!  You don't need to save or wait as the "money is there!"     I am sure you will find a VCA piece you love.  Good luck to you.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I like in HK, land of expensive boutiques. I think we have 7 VCA boutiques here. Just looked up Mikimoto and there appears to be 7 locations. Would looooooove to get to Japan but no way we can travel anytime soon with our crazy quarentine requirements  . Have to manage with what is here or what I can import in for now.
> Will let you know once I get to try some pieces!


Oh wow... HK.. yes, shopping mecca!  I am so excited you will go to a real Mikimoto boutique and see all the pieces.  
You are so lucky to live in HK.. there is a VCA L'ECOLE there which I am sure you know.  In the U.S., we have to wait several years before the "travelling" L'ECOLE comes back to NYC.    

A bit off topic, but I love tea and scones, and since you're in HK... there is a Fortnum & Mason in HK!  I am sure you already know this, but in case not and you like tea, maybe check it out.

Jewelry shopping, then afternoon tea at Fornum & Mason is the bomb!  Life does not get any better than this!  
Keep us posted!


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> @nightbefore you are too kind, I am definitely not an expert on pearls, just obsessed with them so I try to learn as much as I can.
> 
> @eletons The Cosmos would be nice with pearls, but as you said, they are big.  I don't think they will go with the choker as the pearls in the choker are 5mm creating more a delicate look.  I think the thick Cosmo MOP would overpower the choker.  Plus, the buckle theme and Cosmos flower theme might not work together.  If you decide to get a classic double strand (no buckle) and larger pearls (maybe 7mm?), I think Cosmos would look beautiful with it.  In some photos, Cosmos looks similar in size to Frivole small, but in real life, Cosmos looks bigger.  The reason is Cosmos is thicker and looks much bolder given the design. Of the three similar styles, to me, I find Cosmos has the largest presence, then Frivole, then Lotus.
> 
> I actually love the look of Cosmos (I tried on the RG MOP earrings).  The design is beautiful, the MOP leaves are convex/rounded, like a cabochon, not flat like an Alhambra motif.  The MOP then has more depth and a natural inner deep glow which is very beautiful.  The one thing I do not like about Cosmos is the bezel, especially in a WG piece.  I can't seem to get over the bezel which is why I have not purhased Cosmos WG.  I have stared at so many Cosmos WG pieces, and my eye first goes to that darn bezel.    If I were a RG lover, Cosmos MOP in RG would be it!  Cosmos MOP RG is stunning to me.  Should you ever consider Cosmos, pay attention to the bezel and see if that matters to you.
> 
> Since you have a credit at VCA, I think a pair of earrings is a good idea.  I would save anything on the neck (choker, pendant) until you have decided if you want VCA or pearls.  For earrings, as you said, maybe the VA or sweet. Since you had issues with your Frivole earrings, I think you may want to think about the thickness and tightness of the post to get them adjusted as my guess is the VA earrings will be the same (I had to adjust all my VCA earrings).
> 
> If you decide on Sweets, my two cents on the Sweets post... Sweets has La Pousette backs.  I am a klutz and cannot work with squeezing those La Pousette backs.  It takes me 10 minutes to put them on, and that's after I've dropped the backing at least two times!    You may be much more skilled, but as an option, VCA will switch out the backs for you to regular posts.  Actually, my SA recently told me VCA will switch out the ear clips in VA earrings to regular posts also, so just FYI.
> 
> The upside to having credit is now you can go through the VCA website and plan your next piece!  You don't need to save or wait as the "money is there!"     I am sure you will find a VCA piece you love.  Good luck to you.


Thank you for your detailed response. I called Mikimoto boutique and asked if they can shorten the choker and they said it could be done. It's good news as I don't want the dangling 'tail'. As for the classic double strand pearl necklace, I need to try it on first. But I gravitate towards the buckle one because the two strands hold tight to one another. If I want to add some more other things to it, it can be done easily. I imagine adding tennis choker, or simply a velvet chocker with a cameo. Yes, it might look costume jewelry but the chocker can help hide the aging neck. I am thinking about wearing it long term. 

I really am not fond of cosmos earrings. It's just that they don't look good on me. I called vca this afternoon and they still don't have what I am looking for. Since I am very impressed with the pearl chocker, I might need to wait till I get it first before planning on more vca. I don't know which pair of earrings to get from vca to match with the chocker. I am thinking about wg mop va. But maybe a pair of sweet will do. I think I will drop pave earrings at this point. After all these talks, I think I need two or three months to fulfill my goal. First to save up, second is to wait for vca stock and to avoid festive craze - Chinese New Year and Valentine's Day. I worry there will never be vca stock for me as it seems that customers need to queue up for vca. It feels like vca goldsmiths have a strike or something. Anyway, encountering Mikimoto pearls is a way out for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

Okay... last post on pearls, I promise.  Ya'll just have me so excited talking about pearls!      

For jewelry lovers and especially pearl lovers or soon-to-be pearl lovers... 
This is the most beuatiful coffee book on pearls.  It is a huge book, gorgeous photos.  It is no longer in publication, but you can find used copies.  This book was done jointly with Assouline and Mikimoto, so all the photos are gorgeous pearls.  

Yes, look at each photo, but I would also suggest taking your time to pause and stare at the pearls... 
Look at how they are worn with an outfit, the size of the pearls, where they land on the body, how it highlights the face or torso...  I found these photos very inspiring for ways to wear pearls, for where I like my pearls to land, the size of pearl I prefer, etc...   

I love this book and thought some of you might enjoy it as well for ideas and inspiration... 

I see a few on amazon US:
Amazon.com: The Pearl Necklace (Classics): 9781614285120: Becker, Vivienne: Books

Here is a brand new one on eBay US that looks to be a great price: 
Pearl Necklace (2016, Hardcover) 9781614285120 | eBay


----------



## DS2006

eletons said:


> Thank you for your detailed response. I called Mikimoto boutique and asked if they can shorten the choker and they said it could be done. It's good news as I don't want the dangling 'tail'. As for the classic double strand pearl necklace, I need to try it on first. But I gravitate towards the buckle one because the two strands hold tight to one another. *If I want to add some more other things to it, it can be done easily. I imagine adding tennis choker, or simply a velvet chocker with a cameo.* Yes, it might look costume jewelry but the chocker can help hide the aging neck. I am thinking about wearing it long term.
> 
> I really am not fond of cosmos earrings. It's just that they don't look good on me. I called vca this afternoon and they still don't have what I am looking for. Since I am very impressed with the pearl chocker, I might need to wait till I get it first before planning on more vca. I don't know which pair of earrings to get from vca to match with the chocker. I am thinking about wg mop va. But maybe a pair of sweet will do. I think I will drop pave earrings at this point. After all these talks, I think I need two or three months to fulfill my goal. First to save up, second is to wait for vca stock and to avoid festive craze - Chinese New Year and Valentine's Day. I worry there will never be vca stock for me as it seems that customers need to queue up for vca. It feels like vca goldsmiths have a strike or something. Anyway, encountering Mikimoto pearls is a way out for me.



I have to tell you that I would never stack a Mikimoto or other fine quality pearl necklace with a chain pendant or a tennis necklace. You do not want to scratch those pearls! Only do that with inexpensive pearls. Mikimoto is heirloom quality and should be worn with care.  (BigAkoya may have a different opinion as she has several Mikimoto pieces, but I just personally would never allow other jewelry to scratch nice quality pearls.) 

VCA has low stock now due to the pandemic and shut-downs of businesses. In some cases, fewer workers were allowed in a workspace. Many workers may have been ill.  There certainly has not been a strike! There was a tremendous amount of buying fall of 2020 when there was a price increase, and stock has never recovered. It WILL recover short of another major disaster. If you decide on something you want at VCA, make sure your SA knows and ask if you can apply your credit as a deposit for that piece.  You'll eventually get it!  I didn't get any VCA for the holidays, either, and I am sure there are many people here who couldn't.  VCA wants to sell jewelry, and I am certain they will restock as soon as they possibly can.


----------



## 880

eletons said:


> I imagine adding tennis choker, or simply a velvet chocker with a cameo. Yes, it might look costume jewelry but the chocker can help hide the aging neck. I am thinking about wearing it long term



i agree with all of @BigAkoya ’s observations re mikimoto, but if you want to layer, i agree with @DS2006 above. I suggest buying less expensive south sea, Tahitian or other pearls. Even if you would like mikimoto eventually, it might not hurt to experiment with less expensive options first. Also, I find as one gets older, larger pearls are more desirable but YMMV

for the opening cocktail of the dior exhibit in Brooklyn, my mom loaned me a few diamond riviera necklaces bc I specifically did not want to wear branded jewelry. I experimented with layering them to make them less serious, (I have no issue with mixing costume and real) but in the end, I decided not to wear any diamond necklace.  I wore baroque pearls on white gold chain as a lariat.


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> I have to tell you that I would never stack a Mikimoto or other fine quality pearl necklace with a chain pendant or a tennis necklace. You do not want to scratch those pearls! Only do that with inexpensive pearls. Mikimoto is heirloom quality and should be worn with care.  (BigAkoya may have a different opinion as she has several Mikimoto pieces, but I just personally would never allow other jewelry to scratch nice quality pearls.)
> 
> VCA has low stock now due to the pandemic and shut-downs of businesses. In some cases, fewer workers were allowed in a workspace. Many workers may have been ill.  There certainly has not been a strike! There was a tremendous amount of buying fall of 2020 when there was a price increase, and stock has never recovered. It WILL recover short of another major disaster. If you decide on something you want at VCA, make sure your SA knows and ask if you can apply your credit as a deposit for that piece.  You'll eventually get it!  I didn't get any VCA for the holidays, either, and I am sure there are many people here who couldn't.  VCA wants to sell jewelry, and I am certain they will restock as soon as they possibly can.


I have never thought about scratches because it seems that the chocker is tight enough to hug the neck. Maybe adding a single motif pendant underneath wouldn't hurt. 
Maybe I have been brainwashed by YouTuber, I saw them having one piece after another and I was wondering what's that shortage is all about. How come they are not experiencing shortage. 
The store credit also have the expiry date that got me worried. Probably after a year, I still can't get a vca. 
Not being able to travel is a pain plus a vca shortage. Sigh! I suggest vca setting up a resale market getting all the preloved pieces and repolish them before selling, that can be a win win. Buyers don't need to worry about authentication and vca shortage solved.


----------



## eletons

880 said:


> i agree with all of @BigAkoya ’s observations re mikimoto, but if you want to layer, i agree with @DS2006 above. I suggest buying less expensive south sea, Tahitian or other pearls. Even if you would like mikimoto eventually, it might not hurt to experiment with less expensive options first. Also, I find as one gets older, larger pearls are more desirable but YMMV
> 
> for the opening cocktail of the dior exhibit in Brooklyn, my mom loaned me a few diamond riviera necklaces bc I specifically did not want to wear branded jewelry. I experimented with layering them to make them less serious, (I have no issue with mixing costume and real) but in the end, I decided not to wear any diamond necklace.  I wore baroque pearls on white gold chain as a lariat.
> 
> View attachment 5285283
> View attachment 5285284


Thank you for your kind suggestions. I remember when I was a child, I had a fake pearl necklace made of plastic I guess it looks real though. I still have it in my drawer. Just a few years ago, I took it out and put it on my neck and I thought it weird, just couldn't describe where the weirdness is from until I put that mikimoto choker on. Real pearls have life just like a piece of wood furniture. They have left their natural environment but they are still sending out the natural glow. You can feel it when you're near them. 
The layerings look cool on you maybe I was thinking another style. After trying on the chocker, I did a bit of research and found out Queen Alexandra's chocker looks is nice not that by wearing one makes one look like a royal but the layering technique is very unique. I have a few pieces of Michal Negrin costume jewelry that I can play with. 
Then I realized a pearl chocker can be worn with many different types of necklines without competing with the texture or the garment of the outfits. This is what a 10 motif vca cannot do as it always compete with my clothes, whenever I put a 10 motif on, I didn't know whether to look at the pattern of my clothes or the necklace.


----------



## DS2006

eletons said:


> I have never thought about scratches because it seems that the chocker is tight enough to hug the neck. Maybe adding a single motif pendant underneath wouldn't hurt.
> Maybe I have been brainwashed by YouTuber, I saw them having one piece after another and I was wondering what's that shortage is all about. How come they are not experiencing shortage.
> The store credit also have the expiry date that got me worried. Probably after a year, I still can't get a vca.
> Not being able to travel is a pain plus a vca shortage. Sigh! I suggest vca setting up a resale market getting all the preloved pieces and repolish them before selling, that can be a win win. Buyers don't need to worry about authentication and vca shortage solved.



Okay sure, if the pearls are above the chains and wouldn't touch them, then that could work. I didn't realize the pearls would be completely above the base of your neck.

All I can tell you is that I have a friend who was in the NYC flagship US boutique yesterday, and they have very little stock other than high jewelry. The little they have gotten in has sold immediately as there have been waiting lists plus holiday shopping. I don't know if that it is true of every boutique in the world. But many others here will verify that there is low stock at most VCA boutiques due to the pandemic. I think people who buy VCA were not affected negatively during the pandemic for the most part and continued buying. So most popular items sold out. 

If your credit has a time limit, I would certainly ask for a written extension due to the short supply of items to buy. That surprises me that they have a time limit, though. Is it one year from the date of return?


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> Okay sure, if the pearls are above the chains and wouldn't touch them, then that could work. I didn't realize the pearls would be completely above the base of your neck.
> 
> All I can tell you is that I have a friend who was in the NYC flagship US boutique yesterday, and they have very little stock other than high jewelry. The little they have gotten in has sold immediately as there have been waiting lists plus holiday shopping. I don't know if that it is true of every boutique in the world. But many others here will verify that there is low stock at most VCA boutiques due to the pandemic. I think people who buy VCA were not affected negatively during the pandemic for the most part and continued buying. So most popular items sold out.
> 
> If your credit has a time limit, I would certainly ask for a written extension due to the short supply of items to buy. That surprises me that they have a time limit, though. Is it one year from the date of return?


To be honest, I want to ask for refund- money back refund because I don't want to wait to get the pearl chocker. 
The chocker's design allows the wearer to move the length long or short to adapt to the neck so I can move it up or down a bit because of the buckle but who knows, later I will try on their classic two strands or maybe something else will catch my attention. You see why I am desperated to get the money back. 
Yes, one year limit. Judging from the situation and my pickiness, I doubt I will find something by the end of the year. Better purchase the pearl and enjoy wearing it for the time being.


----------



## DS2006

eletons said:


> To be honest, I want to ask for refund- money back refund because I don't want to wait to get the pearl chocker.
> The chocker's design allows the wearer to move the length long or short to adapt to the neck so I can move it up or down a bit because of the buckle but who knows, later I will try on their classic two strands or maybe something else will catch my attention. You see why I am desperated to get the money back.
> Yes, one year limit. Judging from the situation and my pickiness, I doubt I will find something by the end of the year. Better purchase the pearl and enjoy wearing it for the time being.



I do understand not wanting money tied up long term. It certainly cannot hurt to ask if they'd do a refund since they do not have enough items available to allow you to use your credit. The circumstances are unusual. If they don't, then the good part is that the Mikimoto items will likely be available in the future. So hopefully you can get the choker you want eventually!


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> I do understand not wanting money tied up long term. It certainly cannot hurt to ask if they'd do a refund since they do not have enough items available to allow you to use your credit. The circumstances are unusual. If they don't, then the good part is that the Mikimoto items will likely be available in the future. So hopefully you can get the choker you want eventually!


We will never know when people's taste change. I never thought I would like a pearl chocker until it's at my convenience to try it on. I thought I would just focus on vca earrings and bracelet and rings because I don't want to focus on my neck and suddenly a chocker came along and my worries about aging neck solved it's not that serious but I don't like to see my veins when I speak. I can wear scarf of course but what about summer months? I hope to get it sooner rather than later. 
People seem to hoard everything, first the bags, now vca, maybe later real pearls. We will never know.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> i agree with all of @BigAkoya ’s observations re mikimoto, but if you want to layer, i agree with @DS2006 above. I suggest buying less expensive south sea, Tahitian or other pearls. Even if you would like mikimoto eventually, it might not hurt to experiment with less expensive options first. Also, I find as one gets older, larger pearls are more desirable but YMMV
> 
> for the opening cocktail of the dior exhibit in Brooklyn, my mom loaned me a few diamond riviera necklaces bc I specifically did not want to wear branded jewelry. I experimented with layering them to make them less serious, (I have no issue with mixing costume and real) but in the end, I decided not to wear any diamond necklace.  I wore baroque pearls on white gold chain as a lariat.
> 
> View attachment 5285283
> View attachment 5285284



Your pearls are gorgeous!  You look so pretty in both photos.


----------



## 880

eletons said:


> I suggest vca setting up a resale market getting all the preloved pieces and repolish them before selling, that can be a win win





Cool Breeze said:


> Your pearls are gorgeous! You look so pretty in both photos


Thanks @Cool Breeze For your kind words! @eletons, VCA does have a heritage counter at flagship for certain types of older pieces. Not sure though if VCA corporate has any interest in preloved alhambra, either bc of the difficulty with authentication or supply, or bc the reseller market values increase desirability and number of clients hoping to get a new piece from a VCA source

im pretty sure the supply chain will start to loosen up in 2022 so long as corp doesn’t decide to artificially restrict store orders and allocations


----------



## papertiger

ayshaa said:


> I used to wear a lot of 18k gold by a local designer here before shifting to VCA and Cartier, I found myself so obsessed with Alhambra necklace, ring and bracelet that I've got few years back and it was the only thing I wore, I made another set purchase few years ago, it was the Onyx and I held back until just a year or so and I got the MOP then SO then this year 2020 I spent a lot on VCA that I forgot to branch out like you said lol now I have almost everything I want from VCA and Cartier, I am thinking of the Boucheron serpent boheme collection. I have few on my wishlist and hoping to get them next year
> 
> View attachment 4875602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875601
> 
> 
> I think I am just crazy about stones in general, I don't mind solid gold but stones makes me so happy



I'm the opposite regards stones/gold but the lapis set is stunning


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> i agree with all of @BigAkoya ’s observations re mikimoto, but if you want to layer, i agree with @DS2006 above. I suggest buying less expensive south sea, Tahitian or other pearls. Even if you would like mikimoto eventually, it might not hurt to experiment with less expensive options first. Also, I find as one gets older, larger pearls are more desirable but YMMV
> 
> for the opening cocktail of the dior exhibit in Brooklyn, my mom loaned me a few diamond riviera necklaces bc I specifically did not want to wear branded jewelry. I experimented with layering them to make them less serious, (I have no issue with mixing costume and real) but in the end, I decided not to wear any diamond necklace.  I wore baroque pearls on white gold chain as a lariat.
> 
> View attachment 5285283
> View attachment 5285284


What fabulous baroque pearls!


----------



## Happyish

eletons said:


> To be honest, I want to ask for refund- money back refund because I don't want to wait to get the pearl chocker.
> The chocker's design allows the wearer to move the length long or short to adapt to the neck so I can move it up or down a bit because of the buckle but who knows, later I will try on their classic two strands or maybe something else will catch my attention. You see why I am desperated to get the money back.
> Yes, one year limit. Judging from the situation and my pickiness, I doubt I will find something by the end of the year. Better purchase the pearl and enjoy wearing it for the time being.


I would ask for a refund. First, they don't have any inventory, second, they've given you a deadline to use your credit. But since they can't fulfill any order you might make, it's impossible for you to use your credit. As a matter of goodwill, to avoid losing you as a client, and given these extraordinary circumstances, I would ask that they make an exception and issue a refund. The issues is not whether they're able to, they can do so if they want, in other words, it's a matter of discretion and the discretion should be exercised in your favor.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> You are already a connoisseur as your eye saw the different pearl tones.  Yes, pearls typically come in two overtones, Mikimoto calls them Rose Overtone or Silver Overtone.  It's preference as to what you want.   You already know about grade levels, so you can decide what grade you like.  I want to point out, whatever grade you decide, all Mikimoto pearls are already at the top 5% of quality pearls.  There is no average or bad Mikimoto strand; all are top notch.
> 
> On the choker length, I really love chokers too.  At one point, I was thinking of getting jumbo size pearls and wearing them as a tight choker, like Wilma Flinstone.     I think chokers are gorgeous, and a double-strand choker would be beautiful.  You can also wear it with many outfits, casual and dressy.  It can look elegant or goth, depending on your outfit, versatile.
> 
> As FYI, if you find a strand you like but it needs to be shortened to make a choker (I have a thin neck, and I recall you said you do too), you can always take those extra pearls and make a bracelet.  All you need to do is buy a few extra inches of loose pearls needed to make a 7" bracelet (Mikimoto will match the pearls for you).  Then, buy the clasp, the M charm, and poof... now you have a bracelet.  More importantly, you are not wasting those extra pearls.  Just a thought in case you decide to customize the length of your pearl necklace.
> 
> I am glad you finally found a short necklace you like.  Good luck pearl shopping!  I am so excited for you!


It turns out that mikimoto in my city doesn't grade their pearl ear studs while in the US, they grade them. So it's a bit tricky, the best only goes to those who have deep knowledge about pearls. 
They only grade their classic pearl strand. Sigh!


----------



## Lover Girl

lynne_ross said:


> Does anyone here have a diamond tennis necklace and wear it? I am considering getting a small 4 prong one (even size as I do not like graduated) to wear along or layered with other pieces. Unsure of what I will layer. I love the simplicity of it for everyday wear.



I should receive mine by Wednesday. If it’s to my standard I will post it to show you!


----------



## Xthgirl

In my collection i have Dior rose des vents necklace in onyx RGHW.  Piaget bangles in RGHW with onyx and another one with diamonds at the tip.  LV RG earrings. Temple St Clair moonstone pendants, and BVLGARI Serpenti bracelets.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

htxgirl said:


> In my collection i have Dior rose des vents necklace in onyx RGHW.  Piaget bangles in RGHW with onyx and another one with diamonds at the tip.  LV RG earrings. Temple St Clair pendants, and BVLGARI Serpenti bracelets.


would love to see pics, especially of the piaget bangles


----------



## Xthgirl

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> would love to see pics, especially of the piaget bangles


----------



## Xthgirl




----------



## Xthgirl

Temple st clair


----------



## lynne_ross

htxgirl said:


> View attachment 5287545
> View attachment 5287546


Beautiful. May I ask why you went with a ‘looser’ serpenti? I am undecided on size, tight or loose. So curious on why others chose size the did.


----------



## Xthgirl

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful. May I ask why you went with a ‘looser’ serpenti? I am undecided on size, tight or loose. So curious on why others chose size the did.


Size small. But i wouldve preferred xs small if there was. I prefer my bangles snug


----------



## lynne_ross

htxgirl said:


> Size small. But i wouldve preferred xs small if there was. I prefer my bangles snug


Ah ok so you went with smallest size available.


----------



## Mayacamas

Question, yesterday I purchased a Tiffany & Co Schlumberger bangle- its a Tiffany blue color (Azure) and has yellow gold details.

Just outta curiosity, since I only have WG and RG VCA bracelets, how would y'all stack this bangle with VCA bracelets?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

htxgirl said:


> View attachment 5287545
> View attachment 5287546


gorgeous! thank you for sharing


----------



## A bottle of Red

Mayacamas said:


> Question, yesterday I purchased a Tiffany & Co Schlumberger bangle- its a Tiffany blue color (Azure) and has yellow gold details.
> 
> Just outta curiosity, since I only have WG and RG VCA bracelets, how would y'all stack this bangle with VCA bracelets?


Are you open to sharing pics so we can see what looks best?


----------



## Mayacamas

A bottle of Red said:


> Are you open to sharing pics so we can see what looks best?


----------



## Mayacamas

This is the bangle with a round thin diamond bangle and an oval Tiffany Atlas bracelet on YG


----------



## Xthgirl

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> would love to see pics, especially of the piaget bangles



Hm does it retail for?


----------



## Xthgirl

Mayacamas said:


> This is the bangle with a round thin diamond bangle and an oval Tiffany Atlas bracelet on YG


Hm does it retail for? The tiffany one


----------



## floridamama

880 said:


> i agree with all of @BigAkoya ’s observations re mikimoto, but if you want to layer, i agree with @DS2006 above. I suggest buying less expensive south sea, Tahitian or other pearls. Even if you would like mikimoto eventually, it might not hurt to experiment with less expensive options first. Also, I find as one gets older, larger pearls are more desirable but YMMV
> 
> for the opening cocktail of the dior exhibit in Brooklyn, my mom loaned me a few diamond riviera necklaces bc I specifically did not want to wear branded jewelry. I experimented with layering them to make them less serious, (I have no issue with mixing costume and real) but in the end, I decided not to wear any diamond necklace.  I wore baroque pearls on white gold chain as a lariat.
> 
> View attachment 5285283
> View attachment 5285284


Wow I have never been into pearls - but after seeing your baroque pearls I think I need to research them! Yours are stunning!


----------



## DS2006

Mayacamas said:


> Question, yesterday I purchased a Tiffany & Co Schlumberger bangle- its a Tiffany blue color (Azure) and has yellow gold details.
> 
> Just outta curiosity, since I only have WG and RG VCA bracelets, how would y'all stack this bangle with VCA bracelets?



That is a gorgeous bracelet! I love the color!  I am no help, because I am going to say to add a few yellow gold pieces to go with this bracelet!  I don't really think the other metals will complement it as well as YG would!


----------



## Mayacamas

DS2006 said:


> That is a gorgeous bracelet! I love the color!  I am no help, because I am going to say to add a few yellow gold pieces to go with this bracelet!  I don't really think the other metals will complement it as well as YG would!


That’s my fear…. All of my VCA pieces are WG or RG


----------



## DS2006

Mayacamas said:


> That’s my fear…. All of my VCA pieces are WG or RG


The same thing happened to me, because I mainly have white gold, also. I ended up selling my yg lapis pave VA bracelet because I just didn't want to have to buy a few other yg pieces to go with that one bracelet! That might have been a mistake, though!


----------



## BigAkoya

@Mayacamas
Hi!  I love love love the Schlumberger bangles!  I have been so tempted, but I do not have any.   I am a platinum/WG only gal, and they only come in YG.  I assume the photo is not you wearing the bangle as you said you did not have any YG pieces, so maybe that was a mod shot of the seller's arm?

Thoughts on this gorgeous bangle...
For me, I would not stack it.  This bangle is a statement piece and does not require a stack.  Often, people stack because they feel they need more presence on their arm.  Stacking is nice, but there is a fine balance.  If you stack to much, the eye sees so much, the eye then ends up seeing nothing.  It becomes a blur, just an armful of "bracelets," and the beauty of each piece is lost.  Sometimes more is not more, especially with statement pieces, whether it be a bracelet or a ring.  No need to wear a ton of rings if you are wearing one big statement ring.  It is the same with bracelets; let the one piece be the star.

I'll use the photo you posted and decompose it as an example.  In the photo, my eye sees a gorgeous YG and turquoise enamel bangle (most will not know it's a Schlumberger Croisillon "Jackie" bangle).  All they will see is a fun, bold, turquoise enamel and YG bangle.  Then, my eye sees this everyday diamond bangle.  Then, my eye see a plain gold bangle (most people will not know it's Atlas, they will just think it's a gold bangle with some roman numerals).  In my opinion, there is too much going.  In addition, I personally feel the tennis bracelet and gold bangle take away from the statement of the Jackie bangle.  I also purposely decomposed these pieces and described them for what they are... an enamel bangle, a tennis bracelet, and a gold bangle.  I took away the "brand name" to truly see the piece for what it is.  I feel sometimes people think "oh, it's all Tiffany, it must match" or "oh, it's all blingy logo brand name pieces, it must look good."  For me, I always try to look at pieces of jewelry without the brand associated with it and think how the pieces will look together?  Do they compliment each other?  More importantly, when worn together, does it elevate the look, or does it cheapen the look?

On stacking... if you really want to stack, I would get another Croisillon.  They are made for stacking.  If I had that turquoise one, I would get a white one or a coral (orange enamel) one.  I love the turquoise, YG, and white combination.  I also love the turquoise, coral, and YG combination.  I would wear no more than two narrow ones (looking at the photo, yours looks to be the narrow one).  This bangle is gorgeous by itself though; it does not need any help to make a statement.

On mixing other metals... my honest opinion for this bangle... no no no.
The beauty of this gorgeous bangle IS the yellow gold mixed with the colored enamel.  The bold yellow gold design MAKES this bangle. It is the heart and soul of the bangle.  If you mix metals, the eye is going to wander all over place, and it will take away from the effect of one beautiful statement bracelet.  I also think it will not look good with other VCA bracelets.  The aesthetic is totally different.

I truly love the Croisillon bangle, and I love the turquoise one your purchased.
That said... if you are having second thoughts on this bangle, I will be honest and say it is hard to wear if you are not a YG lover. This bangle screams YG; there is no getting around it.  I love these Croisillon bangles, I have tried them on, several times, but I do not own any.  Why?  Because it screams YG, and that is not me.  I'm a white metal only gal.  I never stray, no matter how much I love a piece (e.g. Tolomeo!).

Just my two cents.  Of course, jewelry is personal, and you can really do anything you want.   As long as you love it, go for it.
Congratulations on this beautiful piece.  I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Mayacamas

BigAkoya said:


> @Mayacamas
> Hi!  I love love love the Schlumberger bangles!  I have been so tempted, but I do not have any.   I am a platinum/WG only gal, and they only come in YG.  I assume the photo is not you wearing the bangle as you said you did not have any YG pieces, so maybe that was a mod shot of the seller's arm?
> 
> Thoughts on this gorgeous bangle...
> For me, I would not stack it.  This bangle is a statement piece and does not require a stack.  Often, people stack because they feel they need more presence on their arm.  Stacking is nice, but there is a fine balance.  If you stack to much, the eye sees so much, the eye then ends up seeing nothing.  It becomes a blur, just an armful of "bracelets," and the beauty of each piece is lost.  Sometimes more is not more, especially with statement pieces, whether it be a bracelet or a ring.  No need to wear a ton of rings if you are wearing one big statement ring.  It is the same with bracelets; let the one piece be the star.
> 
> I'll use the photo you posted and decompose it as an example.  In the photo, my eye sees a gorgeous YG and turquoise enamel bangle (most will not know it's a Schlumberger Croisillon "Jackie" bangle).  All they will see is a fun, bold, turquoise enamel and YG bangle.  Then, my eye sees this everyday diamond bangle.  Then, my eye see a plain gold bangle (most people will not know it's Atlas, they will just think it's a gold bangle with some roman numerals).  In my opinion, there is too much going.  In addition, I personally feel the tennis bracelet and gold bangle take away from the statement of the Jackie bangle.  I also purposely decomposed these pieces and described them for what they are... an enamel bangle, a tennis bracelet, and a gold bangle.  I took away the "brand name" to truly see the piece for what it is.  I feel sometimes people think "oh, it's all Tiffany, it must match" or "oh, it's all blingy logo brand name pieces, it must look good."  For me, I always try to look at pieces of jewelry without the brand associated with it and think how the pieces will look together?  Do they compliment each other?  More importantly, when worn together, does it elevate the look, or does it cheapen the look?
> 
> On stacking... if you really want to stack, I would get another Croisillon.  They are made for stacking.  If I had that turquoise one, I would get a white one or a coral (orange enamel) one.  I love the turquoise, YG, and white combination.  I also love the turquoise, coral, and YG combination.  I would wear no more than two narrow ones (looking at the photo, yours looks to be the narrow one).  This bangle is gorgeous by itself though; it does not need any help to make a statement.
> 
> On mixing other metals... my honest opinion for this bangle... no no no.
> The beauty of this gorgeous bangle IS the yellow gold mixed with the colored enamel.  The bold yellow gold design MAKES this bangle. It is the heart and soul of the bangle.  If you mix metals, the eye is going to wander all over place, and it will take away from the effect of one beautiful statement bracelet.  I also think it will not look good with other VCA bracelets.  The aesthetic is totally different.
> 
> I truly love the Croisillon bangle, and I love the turquoise one your purchased.
> That said... if you are having second thoughts on this bangle, I will be honest and say it is hard to wear if you are not a YG lover. This bangle screams YG; there is no getting around it.  I love these Croisillon bangles, I have tried them on, several times, but I do not own any.  Why?  Because it screams YG, and that is not me.  I'm a white metal only gal.  I never stray, no matter how much I love a piece (e.g. Tolomeo!).
> 
> Just my two cents.  Of course, jewelry is personal, and you can really do anything you want.   As long as you love it, go for it.
> Congratulations on this beautiful piece.  I hope this was helpful.




As always @BigAkoya you are the voice of reason!
I agree that wearing it alone is the way to go...I tried wearing it with a tennis bracelet yesterday and I spent the day obsessing about the enamel getting scratched.
As far as wearing more than one...well...I don't exactly have toothpick arms...so I think that is comfortably out of the question...however, I am attaching a photo of me wearing by green with the aqua.

As far as YG, I actually really like yellow gold, and have a significant collection of it.  I wear a WG engagement set on my left hand and a YG emerald and diamond ring from my grandmother- those pieces are the pieces I wear every single day.  My watch is a combination of steel and YG.
When I started collecting VCA I made the decision that their WG was so elegant and classic I was going to stay with one color only, and well, as I have written on previous posts, I just think VCA RG is special, and have recently purchased a few pieces for mixing in with the WG.  The purpose of this post was to see if the VCA stacking elite could see any reasonable ways to stack with these, AND I think you hit the nail on the head:

DONT.

 Thank you all.
Maya


----------



## Mayacamas

and for @BigAkoya 
This one too...


----------



## BigAkoya

Mayacamas said:


> As always @BigAkoya you are the voice of reason!
> I agree that wearing it alone is the way to go...I tried wearing it with a tennis bracelet yesterday and I spent the day obsessing about the enamel getting scratched.
> As far as wearing more than one...well...I don't exactly have toothpick arms...so I think that is comfortably out of the question...however, I am attaching a photo of me wearing by green with the aqua.
> 
> As far as YG, I actually really like yellow gold, and have a significant collection of it.  I wear a WG engagement set on my left hand and a large YG emerald and diamond ring from my grandmother- those pieces are the pieces I wear every single day.
> When I started collecting VCA I made the decision to start with WG and well, as I have written on previous posts, I just think VCA RG is special.  Translation:  I find beauty in all the colors of the gold rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 5288616


This is stunning!  I love love love it.  It does not matter if you do not have toothpick arms.  No one will notice because they will be staring at your gorgeous bangles!  

Seriously though... on the skinny arm/thin finger thought... there is nothing better to offset fat fingers/fat arms than bold jewelry.  It creates the perfect illusion, as in... "my arms are so skinny, this bangle looks huge on me."    Wearing a dainty bracelet/bangle would have the opposite effect. Elizabeth Taylor actually had short, plump fingers. But no one really noticed.. all they saw were her stunning humongous rings!   Elizabeth Taylor had some serious bling!  When her collection went up for auction, I flew to NYC to see them on display before they were auctioned off.  Such a beautiful collection of bling, all owned by one person.  

Back to your bangles... 
I would definitely wear them together if you feel one is not enough.  Jackie-O was queen of these bangles which I am sure you know. They are statement pieces and look fabulous!  I love love love the turquoise one you purchased.  It is my favorite of all of them!   

Since you are collecting VCA in WG and like bangles, I forgot if you have the WG Clover bangle.  You might like it.  I do not think I will be headed out to a boutique in the next few weeks, so I just asked my SA to send me one.  You might like that bangle in WG. It's not a big/wide bangle, but it has a lot of metal which gives is presence. 

Congratulations to you again!  The bangles looks great!


----------



## Mayacamas

BigAkoya said:


> This is stunning!  I love love love it.  It does not matter if you do not have toothpick arms.  No one will notice because they will be staring at your gorgeous bangles!
> 
> Seriously though... on the skinny arm/thin finger thought... there is nothing better to offset fat fingers/fat arms than bold jewelry.  It creates the perfect illusion, as in... "my arms are so skinny, this bangle looks huge on me."    Wearing a dainty bracelet/bangle would have the opposite effect. Elizabeth Taylor actually had short, plump fingers. But no one really noticed.. all they saw were her stunning humongous rings!   Elizabeth Taylor had some serious bling!  When her collection went up for auction, I flew to NYC to see them on display before they were auctioned off.  Such a beautiful collection of bling, all owned by one person.
> 
> Back to your bangles...
> I would definitely wear them together if you feel one is not enough.  Jackie-O was queen of these bangles which I am sure you know. They are statement pieces and look fabulous!  I love love love the turquoise one you purchased.  It is my favorite of all of them!
> 
> Since you are collecting VCA in WG and like bangles, I forgot if you have the WG Clover bangle.  You might like it.  I do not think I will be headed out to a boutique in the next few weeks, so I just asked my SA to send me one.  You might like that bangle in WG. It's not a big/wide bangle, but it has a lot of metal which gives is presence.
> 
> Congratulations to you again!  The bangles looks great!


@BigAkoya 

I do!  Its beautiful- and so easy to stack, too!

Thank you all for your insights!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

delete


----------



## 880

Mayacamas said:


> and for @BigAkoya
> This one too...


Love this! It’s so so amazingly gorgeous! So happy for you! 

I went back to dior and looked at a bracelet that DH thought would be nice stacked with my RG diamond Bulgari tubogas bracelet, but I was not wearing it at the time. But, I think I want to buy a WG necklace next. Also, tried on the smaller double strand of rose de vent with the larger double strand  (I am thinking about the larger double strand — about 64K USD— only though. I think the plain YG bracelet was 6700 USD; the diamond one maybe 29K or 31K; and the smaller double strand charm necklace 32K; but Im not sure. I liked the fact that the bracelets were stackable yet a little different from what is usually seen. Though I haven’t forgotten the plume feather cuff WG all diamond bracelet of another TPF member

i think what I would like for white gold might be the long Dior double charm rose de vent necklace and the chanel diamond plume feather cuff, if i want to build a white gold combo this year. Not yet sure. I do want to visit Briony Raymond and also look at Bergdorfs estate counter and take some time to think about what works.
second to last pic is my SA trying on the bracelet (I think he said it does come in mens sizes

last pic is me wearing my custom baroque WG necklace to see if I will actually wear long necklaces in WG


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Just added my b.zero1 ring! Deciding on either Dior or bvlgari for a bracelet next to complete my daily set!


----------



## BigAkoya

Mayacamas said:


> and for @BigAkoya
> This one too...


You are killing me with all these gorgeous Schlumberger bangles!  I love your collection!  I have admired these bangles for so long.  The wide Dots bangle is gorgeous, and I love the blue.   Perhaps one day I will get back into YG.    
Orange... don't dismiss orange.  It is so summer and fabulous with YG and turquoise!   

Thank you for sharing!  Feel free post any others you have (e.g. Cones?)!  

P.S. Another Schlumberger piece I love is the Apollo earrings which is supposed to be a atom surrounded by electrons (very cool).  I think they are so gorgeous.  Tiffany & Co. Schlumberger® Apollo ear clips in gold with diamonds in platinum. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> You are killing me with all these gorgeous Schlumberger bangles!  I love your collection!  I have admired these bangles for so long.  The wide Dots bangle is gorgeous, and I love the blue.   Perhaps one day I will get back into YG.
> Orange... don't dismiss orange.  It is so summer and fabulous with YG and turquoise!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!  Feel free post any others you have (e.g. Cones?)!
> 
> P.S. Another Schlumberger piece I love is the Apollo earrings which is supposed to be a atom surrounded by electrons (very cool).  I think they are so gorgeous.  Tiffany & Co. Schlumberger® Apollo ear clips in gold with diamonds in platinum. | Tiffany & Co.



@BigAkoya  Did you see this post?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tiffany-price-increase-thread.388222/page-71#post-34928120
Rumor that Tiffany (LVMH) may make Schlumberger "main inspiration"... now we're talkin'!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> @BigAkoya  Did you see this post?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tiffany-price-increase-thread.388222/page-71#post-34928120
> Rumor that Tiffany (LVMH) may make Schlumberger "main inspiration"... now we're talkin'!


Thank you for sharing this!  I would love to see new Schlumberger pieces, and maybe some will be made in platinum!  
I suppose it may be true LVMH is trying to focus on more upscale pieces and minimize/reduce lower priced pieces.  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Mayacamas

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for sharing this!  I would love to see new Schlumberger pieces, and maybe some will be made in platinum!
> I suppose it may be true LVMH is trying to focus on more upscale pieces and minimize/reduce lower priced pieces.  I am looking forward to it.


@BigAkoya
You mean like this???
Its wg not platinum, though...


----------



## BigAkoya

Mayacamas said:


> @BigAkoya
> You mean like this???
> Its wg not platinum, though...
> View attachment 5288839


This is nice.  I have not seen the bangle in WG.   It looks like it has diamonds on the metal which is different.  Is this yours also?  For sale at a boutique?


----------



## Mayacamas

BigAkoya said:


> This is nice.  I have not seen the bangle in WG.   It looks like it has diamonds on the metal which is different.  Is this yours also?  For sale at a boutique?


This is not mine!  This was a custom piece done through Tiffany for a very very very VIP
Not for sale


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Mayacamas, i agree with @BigAkoya   the minute i saw your bangle i thought it should not be stacked, no need at all.
Enjoy it in all its glory


----------



## A bottle of Red

Finally sunny this afternoon


----------



## lvmon

Tiffany Victoria climber earrings, I got these in place of vintage Alhambra pave rose gold! Sad part is I am still dreaming of the VA pave one’s!


----------



## A bottle of Red

lvmon said:


> Tiffany Victoria climber earrings, I got these in place of vintage Alhambra pave rose gold! Sad part is I am still dreaming of the VA pave one’s!
> View attachment 5288910


Doesn't it always go like that tho lol


----------



## DS2006

@Mayacamas  When I replied that I thought you needed other yellow gold pieces to wear with the bracelet, I wasn't even considering stacking that bracelet. First of all, I think it is a statement piece on it's own, and I also wouldn't want to scratch it!  I was meaning that you might want to wear yellow gold earrings and necklace with it!


----------



## lvmon

A bottle of Red said:


> Doesn't it always go like that tho lol


Hahaha, isn’t that the truth!


----------



## Happyish

A bottle of Red said:


> Are you open to sharing pics so we can see what looks best?





A bottle of Red said:


> Are you open to sharing pics so we can see what looks best?





Mayacamas said:


> Question, yesterday I purchased a Tiffany & Co Schlumberger bangle- its a Tiffany blue color (Azure) and has yellow gold details.
> 
> Just outta curiosity, since I only have WG and RG VCA bracelets, how would y'all stack this bangle with VCA bracelets?


@Mayacamas the bracelet is gorgeous-congratulations, but no, I would absolutely not stack. It's enamel. Enamel is like glass. If something hits it the wrong way it can crack or break. Best to wear it alone and in all it's glory--just be careful.


----------



## BigAkoya

Mayacamas said:


> This is not mine!  This was a custom piece done through Tiffany for a very very very VIP
> Not for sale


It’s a gorgeous bangle, my kind of bangle!  It makes my soon-to-be Clover bangle look wimpy.    
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Mayacamas

BigAkoya said:


> It’s a gorgeous bangle, my kind of bangle!  It makes my soon-to-be Clover bangle look wimpy.
> Thanks for sharing this!


No Clover looks wimpy!  
and I believe I was told this was custom for a woman who spent over $10M a year at Tiffany’s…


----------



## BigAkoya

@Mayacamas 
I recently purchased two of this new striped tee color combo (new Saint James spring color), and it made me think of you.  
Just push up the sleeve, and add that awesome turquoise bangle.  It would look so fun with this striped top!


----------



## BigAkoya

Mayacamas said:


> No Clover looks wimpy!
> and I believe I was told this was custom for a woman who spent over $10M a year at Tiffany’s…


She would definitely be a VVVVIP!   There are some serious stealth shoppers at Tiffany. 
Tiffany really does have some gorgeous pieces, especially their colored gemstones. 
I do hope they bring back that elegance.

Speaking of Tiffany colored gemstones,  I see you like colored gemstone rings too (yup.. I saw that beautiful sapphire ring!). 
Next time you are there, take a look at a paraiba tourmaline ring.  It would look great with your turquoise bangle. 
I must be on a turquoise kick these days... spring is coming.


----------



## vinotastic

Anyone have thoughts/opinions/first hand accounts on Repossi?  I think some of the pieces are beautiful (not high jewelry) and you can buy them at saks NYC but they don't seem to get a lot of traction


----------



## 880

@vinotastic, I had never heard of repossI, but I googled it just now and I liked their ear cuff and inverse ring ( the latter reminded me of a site mentioned by @foxgal for an artisanal goldsmith Leen Hyne

i had popped back on the thread to ask if anyone  here has tried Vhernier ?





						Home | E-commerce
					






					shop.vhernier.com
				




here is @foxgal ’s  Leen hyne thread ( the site also has bracelets)





						Discovered Leen Heyne Fine Jewelry + REVEAL!
					

I did a quick search of tPF for Leen Heyne and didn’t see anything, so I’m very excited to introduce this fabulous designer from the Netherlands to you all! I discovered him on Instagram and have been drooling over his creations for a few years, and finally decided to invest in one.   He works...




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						Welcome
					

Add a description for facebook




					leenheyne.nl


----------



## nightbefore

@vinotastic I like the designs of repossi a lot! I went back and forth between antifer and serti inverse ring. I also love the serti inverse bracelet. I think their design is timeless and very clean  I didn’t purchase them though because I am not ready to commit rings yet. You can see some modshots on mvb’s instagram


----------



## glamourbag

@vinotastic  I like the clean lines and modern cuts of Repossi very much actually. I have tried both her Serti and pave Antifer bangles and Berber and Antifer rings in both white and rose gold. They are well made and suitable for every day wear. I feel her designs are a better paired with Cartier's Love, Clash and JUC lines than VCA's Alhambra, Frivole or Perlee though, as VCA has such a more "soft, feminine" feel while her's is more off-centred,  modern and some what industrial. I might have a couple pictures still on my phone and will add them here if I find them.


----------



## 880

Has anyone bought the Vhernier calla Lily bracelet or any Vhernier?

also thank you @BigAkoya; I bought the Pearl Necklace book from Amazon. spent some time playing with pearl ideas and will post pics in the relevant thread


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Has anyone bought the Vhernier calla Lily bracelet or any Vhernier?
> 
> also thank you @BigAkoya; I bought the Pearl Necklace book from Amazon. spent some time playing with pearl ideas and will post pics in the relevant thread


I think you will love the book as you like pearls!  That book was very helpful to me for looking at the different sizes and lengths worn on people in the photos.  It gave me a lot of ideas as to what I liked/did not like.  

I don't own any Vhernier, but BG carries it and Saks on 5th.  After BG, you can hop across the street and check out Mikimoto.    And after Saks, you can walk up a block and get some Angelina's hot chocolate! 

BTW, I was bummed I could not do my NYC trip last week.  In addition to bling shopping, I was really looking forward to two cups of hot chocolate at Angelina's and two bags of street vendor roasted chestnuts (why two bags?...because half of them are always burnt  ). To get my fix, I ordered Angelina hot chocolate online, both the powder and liquid versions. Nope... it's not the same as the real thing.  

I am so excited for you to get your pearl book!  I think your mom will love it too as mom also sounds like a pearl gal.  Lots of great photos for inspiration.  Everytime I look through that book, I want more pearls!  

I hope you are staying warm and toasty in the freezing weather!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Has anyone bought the Vhernier calla Lily bracelet or any Vhernier?
> 
> also thank you @BigAkoya; I bought the Pearl Necklace book from Amazon. spent some time playing with pearl ideas and will post pics in the relevant thread


I don’t own any of their jewelry but I love the sculptural elements of their pieces.  The bracelet you’re interested in is gorgeous.   I wish I had long fingers to wear the Eclisse rings.  I hope someone posts photos for us to enjoy.


----------



## nightbefore

I was wondering why so many brands only do white gold and rose gold… I thought rose gold was more “trendy” and “new” compared to yellow gold (I also read similar opinions on here before). However, I see brands like Bulgari, Chaumet, Chopard offering most of their jewelry line only in rose gold and white gold. Was it always like this or is this something new? I collect mostly yellow gold and I am not really into mixing metals and there are many styles I would like to buy from other brands but they are only offered in rose gold


----------



## KristinS

nightbefore said:


> I was wondering why so many brands only do white gold and rose gold… I thought rose gold was more “trendy” and “new” compared to yellow gold (I also read similar opinions on here before). However, I see brands like Bulgari, Chaumet, Chopard offering most of their jewelry line only in rose gold and white gold. Was it always like this or is this something new? I collect mostly yellow gold and I am not really into mixing metals and there are many styles I would like to buy from other brands but they are only offered in rose gold


A conversation I had with a Bulgari manager in Paris is that rose gold is more popular in Europe (and Asia, I think) because it is considered softer than yellow gold. They offer some select pieces in YG only for the US. 
I think Chaumet has a great selection in all three metals and surprised to hear this.


----------



## nightbefore

KristinS said:


> A conversation I had with a Bulgari manager in Paris is that rose gold is more popular in Europe (and Asia, I think) because it is considered softer than yellow gold. They offer some select pieces in YG only for the US.
> I think Chaumet has a great selection in all three metals and surprised to hear this.


I knew that RG was very popular in Asia but  it is interesting to hear that rose gold is more popular in Europe. Where I live, WG/silver is definitely the most popular but I see a lot of people wearing YG lately. Chaumet offers all three metals for their bee my love collection however liens collection is mostly in RG


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> I knew that RG was very popular in Asia but  it is interesting to hear that rose gold is more popular in Europe. Where I live, WG/silver is definitely the most popular but I see a lot of people wearing YG lately. Chaumet offers all three metals for their bee my love collection however liens collection is mostly in RG



I’m taking a break from VCA liane fantasy, and I’m also starting to look at White gold (again) and in an effort to find things less than the dior long doubled rose de vent neckalce for 64K USD. I stumbled upon boucheron . There is a plume necklace for about 24K, (earrings in the link below) but I also like a less expensive jack necklace from boucheron for 14-18K USD too. It is crazy to me that I’m thinking 14-18K or 20-24K is so reasonable.









						Plume de Paon Ear clips
					

Get all the exclusive information about : plume de paon ear clips white gold of the house of Boucheron




					www.boucheron.com
				




i got the idea from seeing @LuxBoy_AJ ’s chanel plume bracelet, but my chanel SA thought that was no longer available






						Bulgari Serpenti
					

Here is mine that I got from hubby this week I decided to pair it with the Plume De Chanel




					forum.purseblog.com
				




DH likes the all diamond WG serpenti viper necklace, but I’m not sure how that could be worn casually lol








						Serpenti Viper White gold Necklace 351090 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Serpenti Necklace 351090 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com
				




and, Im not sure how to square all this away with my claim that I’m not really a diamond person lol. (Why I don’t necessarily think my moms Diamond riviera necklaces work on me


----------



## A bottle of Red

Idk if you're into butterflies or not but Graff has a beautiful long necklace w diamond butterflies in wg.
The Bvlgari one does look very dressy to me like you mentioned. 
Are you set on diamonds as opposed to pearls?
Mikimoto has some beautiful pieces too 
Anyway keep us posted


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I was wondering why so many brands only do white gold and rose gold… I thought rose gold was more “trendy” and “new” compared to yellow gold (I also read similar opinions on here before). However, I see brands like Bulgari, Chaumet, Chopard offering most of their jewelry line only in rose gold and white gold. Was it always like this or is this something new? I collect mostly yellow gold and I am not really into mixing metals and there are many styles I would like to buy from other brands but they are only offered in rose gold


My two cents from following trends and data...
Rose/pink gold became popular when the millennials came of age.  There are many theories as to why the millennials love that "salmon pink" shade, but they love it so much for everything.  Hence a term has been coined Millennial Pink.  That love of pink has been strong over the past 15 years.  Millennials are also the target group for retailers as they are a huge buying group.  Hence, retailers leveraged that love of pink everywhere, including fashion and jewelry.  Some of you may recall when Burberry painted the walls inside some of their boutiques the color Millennial Pink (e.g. NYC 57th, London Bond Street come to mind).  Eyes went rolling as if Burberry was catering just to the millennials (they were).  I think that's why you see so much RG jewelry.  RG's popularity is based on that love of Millennial Pink, which then makes RG jewelry on trend.

However, Gen Z is coming of age (oldest Gen Z is now 25).  Two years ago, Gen Z became the largest group, and they will soon be in their prime spending years with the largest buying power (more than Millennials).   Gen Z is also very outspoken and opinionated. Remember the recent Gen Z vs Millennial skinny jeans bashing?  Gen Zs said they would rather be dead or homeless than be caught in skinny jeans, which traditionally have been adored by millennials.

I follow the gem & jewelry trade even though I am not in the trade (I am just a consumer).  Recently, retailers are being advised to consider including TikTok (vs. just Instagram) as another platform to generate demand/sales to cater to Gen Z.  As Gen Z comes of age, they will be a huge buying group and their taste will influence what will be sold which will then dictate what is on trend.  In the jewelry trade, some say Gen Z is beginning to show more interest in white metals and YG, albeit they are not buying luxury brands... yet.  Some analysts say this is because RG has been around for a while and people want something different.  Others say it's because Gen Z wants NOT to be identified with millennials.  Gen Z also prefers bright colors; analyst say Gen Zs seem to prefer yellow and green.  These are all theories and data points, and of course, and we will see how things unfold.  However, theories and data points are what drives businesses and forecasting.

How does this circle back to the gem & jewelry business?
If Gen Z does not want to be identified as a millennial, then pink is out for them.  If Gen Z loves yellow, then you will see more yellow gold.  I think RG will still be here for a while as millennials are still a strong buying group.  However, retailers cannot ignore the buying power of Gen Z in the next decade.  Fashion and jewelry will evolve with their taste.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## eletons

nightbefore said:


> I was wondering why so many brands only do white gold and rose gold… I thought rose gold was more “trendy” and “new” compared to yellow gold (I also read similar opinions on here before). However, I see brands like Bulgari, Chaumet, Chopard offering most of their jewelry line only in rose gold and white gold. Was it always like this or is this something new? I collect mostly yellow gold and I am not really into mixing metals and there are many styles I would like to buy from other brands but they are only offered in rose gold


Rose gold will fade out one day when people realize that not every brand offers quality RG that doesn't have colour fading, the SA told me that Rolex RG will not fade, I am not sure if it's true. 
I feel that it's best to buy what you love. 
I know how you feel about not having choices just like I have difficulty buying a pair of mid heel shoes. The new trend is to wear everything with sneakers. Sigh! Some people wear elegant dresses or outfits with sneakers. My eyes!


----------



## eletons

880 said:


> I’m taking a break from VCA liane fantasy, and I’m also starting to look at White gold (again) and in an effort to find things less than the dior long doubled rose de vent neckalce for 64K USD. I stumbled upon boucheron . There is a plume necklace for about 24K, (earrings in the link below) but I also like a less expensive jack necklace from boucheron for 14-18K USD too. It is crazy to me that I’m thinking 14-18K or 20-24K is so reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plume de Paon Ear clips
> 
> 
> Get all the exclusive information about : plume de paon ear clips white gold of the house of Boucheron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boucheron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the idea from seeing @LuxBoy_AJ ’s chanel plume bracelet, but my chanel SA thought that was no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulgari Serpenti
> 
> 
> Here is mine that I got from hubby this week I decided to pair it with the Plume De Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH likes the all diamond WG serpenti viper necklace, but I’m not sure how that could be worn casually lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenti Viper White gold Necklace 351090 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Serpenti Necklace 351090 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, Im not sure how to square all this away with my claim that I’m not really a diamond person lol. (Why I don’t necessarily think my moms Diamond riviera necklaces work on me


To be honest, the Liane necklace reminds me of Gone with the wind when Scarlett turns the green velvet curtain into a gown, the necklace is a tassle of the curtain. It's the imitation of the tassle or the fringe of a curtain. I saw the similar rope like fringe of a curtain so I can't get it out of my head whenever I see the Liane necklace. I am not sure when the liane was designed but in those era, it's normal to make things getting inspiration from industrial things just like how VCA made the zipper necklace and bracelet.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

new limited edition carnelian fleur de lis pendant from tiffany





						Tiffany Fleur de Lis Pendant in Yellow Gold with Carnelian and Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				



not sure how i feel about it


----------



## hylia

I’ve never bought designer jewelry. All my gold and diamonds jewelry are usually bought from our local jewellers  but i do have the VCA necklaces and bracelets esp the alhambra pieces in my wishlist


----------



## A bottle of Red

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> new limited edition carnelian fleur de lis pendant from tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Fleur de Lis Pendant in Yellow Gold with Carnelian and Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how i feel about it


The 3rd pic looks like angry eyebrows on a weird face


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents from following trends and data...
> Rose/pink gold became popular when the millennials came of age.  There are many theories as to why the millennials love that "salmon pink" shade, but they love it so much for everything.  Hence a term has been coined Millennial Pink.  That love of pink has been strong over the past 15 years.  Millennials are also the target group for retailers as they are a huge buying group.  Hence, retailers leveraged that love of pink everywhere, including fashion and jewelry.  Some of you may recall when Burberry painted the walls inside some of their boutiques the color Millennial Pink (e.g. NYC 57th, London Bond Street come to mind).  Eyes went rolling as if Burberry was catering just to the millennials (they were).  I think that's why you see so much RG jewelry.  RG's popularity is based on that love of Millennial Pink, which then makes RG jewelry on trend.
> 
> However, Gen Z is coming of age (oldest Gen Z is now 25).  Two years ago, Gen Z became the largest group, and they will soon be in their prime spending years with the largest buying power (more than Millennials).   Gen Z is also very outspoken and opinionated. Remember the recent Gen Z vs Millennial skinny jeans bashing?  Gen Zs said they would rather be dead or homeless than be caught in skinny jeans, which traditionally have been adored by millennials.
> 
> I follow the gem & jewelry trade even though I am not in the trade (I am just a consumer).  Recently, retailers are being advised to consider including TikTok (vs. just Instagram) as another platform to generate demand/sales to cater to Gen Z.  As Gen Z comes of age, they will be a huge buying group and their taste will influence what will be sold which will then dictate what is on trend.  In the jewelry trade, some say Gen Z is beginning to show more interest in white metals and YG, albeit they are not buying luxury brands... yet.  Some analysts say this is because RG has been around for a while and people want something different.  Others say it's because Gen Z wants NOT to be identified with millennials.  Gen Z also prefers bright colors; analyst say Gen Zs seem to prefer yellow and green.  These are all theories and data points, and of course, and we will see how things unfold.  However, theories and data points are what drives businesses and forecasting.
> 
> How does this circle back to the gem & jewelry business?
> If Gen Z does not want to be identified as a millennial, then pink is out for them.  If Gen Z loves yellow, then you will see more yellow gold.  I think RG will still be here for a while as millennials are still a strong buying group.  However, retailers cannot ignore the buying power of Gen Z in the next decade.  Fashion and jewelry will evolve with their taste.
> 
> Just some thoughts.


Wow, you are truely amazing! So insightful…  I think this makes sense… I think brands should offer all 3 metal colours in their jewelry lines. I know that it is common trends come and go but jewelry is very dependent on your complexion. Also, they are often much more expensive than bags or clothes so not everyone can afford changing “trends”.

@880 I am eyeing on these earrings and couple of days ago, I actually thought that they remind me your cone earrings  I think they can be dressed up and down








						Boucles d'oreilles Torsade de Chaumet
					

Boucles d'oreilles Torsade de Chaumet en Or blanc. référence produit : 084357.  Découvrez l'art de la joaillerie avec Chaumet.




					www.chaumet.com


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> The 3rd pic looks like angry eyebrows on a weird face


I see it now....!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> The 3rd pic looks like angry eyebrows on a weird face


Omg! I went back to look at the third pic and you nailed it


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents from following trends and data...
> Rose/pink gold became popular when the millennials came of age.  There are many theories as to why the millennials love that "salmon pink" shade, but they love it so much for everything.  Hence a term has been coined Millennial Pink.  That love of pink has been strong over the past 15 years.  Millennials are also the target group for retailers as they are a huge buying group.  Hence, retailers leveraged that love of pink everywhere, including fashion and jewelry.  Some of you may recall when Burberry painted the walls inside some of their boutiques the color Millennial Pink (e.g. NYC 57th, London Bond Street come to mind).  Eyes went rolling as if Burberry was catering just to the millennials (they were).  I think that's why you see so much RG jewelry.  RG's popularity is based on that love of Millennial Pink, which then makes RG jewelry on trend.
> 
> However, Gen Z is coming of age (oldest Gen Z is now 25).  Two years ago, Gen Z became the largest group, and they will soon be in their prime spending years with the largest buying power (more than Millennials).   Gen Z is also very outspoken and opinionated. Remember the recent Gen Z vs Millennial skinny jeans bashing?  Gen Zs said they would rather be dead or homeless than be caught in skinny jeans, which traditionally have been adored by millennials.
> 
> I follow the gem & jewelry trade even though I am not in the trade (I am just a consumer).  Recently, retailers are being advised to consider including TikTok (vs. just Instagram) as another platform to generate demand/sales to cater to Gen Z.  As Gen Z comes of age, they will be a huge buying group and their taste will influence what will be sold which will then dictate what is on trend.  In the jewelry trade, some say Gen Z is beginning to show more interest in white metals and YG, albeit they are not buying luxury brands... yet.  Some analysts say this is because RG has been around for a while and people want something different.  Others say it's because Gen Z wants NOT to be identified with millennials.  Gen Z also prefers bright colors; analyst say Gen Zs seem to prefer yellow and green.  These are all theories and data points, and of course, and we will see how things unfold.  However, theories and data points are what drives businesses and forecasting.
> 
> How does this circle back to the gem & jewelry business?
> If Gen Z does not want to be identified as a millennial, then pink is out for them.  If Gen Z loves yellow, then you will see more yellow gold.  I think RG will still be here for a while as millennials are still a strong buying group.  However, retailers cannot ignore the buying power of Gen Z in the next decade.  Fashion and jewelry will evolve with their taste.
> 
> Just some thoughts.



the only thing I will add, as the parent of two Gen Zs (18 & 15) is that they are truly not a bloc. Politically you have Gen Zs who agree with Millenials and Gen Zs who make fun of millennials. Ultimately I don’t think it will have as much of an effect on the popularity of RG once it dies down - i think RG is here to stay, and will cycle in and out of popularity as YG and WG do.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! I went back to look at the third pic and you nailed it


@A bottle of Red, I now cannot unsee the angry face 

i will add this to the test of jewelry criteria from here on in
(boucheron cat and hedgehog faces aren’t angry, but they are too weird to wear imo


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> new limited edition carnelian fleur de lis pendant from tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Fleur de Lis Pendant in Yellow Gold with Carnelian and Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how i feel about it


I love the Fleur de lis.  You can interpret it however you like, French royalty, lily flower, etc... as it many meanings.
I think the floral design is beautiful.  However, this Carnelian one is not one of Tiffany's best interpretations.
For a Tiffany Fleur de lis, I prefer one of the Fleur de list key pendants.  I think it's gorgeous (the Victoria keys version is beautiful too).

If you like Fleur de lis, I vote yes to them.  Beautiful design.

UPDATE:  By the way, in case you were not aware, there are two versions.  This one is the newer version, and I prefer it.  I think it represents the flower of the lily better. 
Tiffany Keys fleur de lis key pendant in platinum with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> @A bottle of Red, I now cannot unsee the angry face
> 
> i will add this to the test of jewelry criteria from here on in
> (boucheron cat and hedgehog faces aren’t angry, but they are too weird to wear imo


I have a suggestion if I may...
I think you will might like Louis Vuitton high jewelry. I'm not talking about the fine jewelry pieces you see online as to me, LV is a bit logo-y, and logo-y is not me.  However their high jewelry pieces are very beautiful.  You can go to the boutique on 5th & 57th (make an appt and let them know of your interest).  I went to see a ring.  It was the most beautiful ring, and I was surprised at the quality, workmanship, and precision.  I did not think LV could create such fine pieces; the metal work was amazing.

In the end, I decided not to purchase the ring.  Why?  I didn't purchase it because it was LV, and I do not collect LV.  It was not due to quality; the ring was perfection.  If you do not mind the LV brand, their high jewelry is definitely worth looking at.  Their pieces are bold and more contemporary compared to VCA.

If I may add... I personally think you're not a VCA gal, as you have certainly tried and looked at a lot of VCA pieces.  Luxury jewelry is expensive, and it needs to be love at first sight.  I see from the designs you choose you like pieces that are more bold and sculptured. Even in your choice of pearls in your previous post, you are more avant-garde... so unlike me, no boring classic pearl strands for you!    

If I were in your shoes, I'd give up on VCA, don't force loving it, move on.    
I feel I can say this because I am about to do this as I am running out pieces I really love.
I feel now with VCA, I am buying just to "add" versus buying because I truly "love".  A subtle, but important distinction. 

Anyway, just my two cents, and I hope some of this might be helpful in your jewelry shopping adventures!   Please post pics... love seeing your photos!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I have a suggestion if I may...
> I think you will might like Louis Vuitton high jewelry. I'm not talking about the fine jewelry pieces you see online as to me, LV is a bit logo-y, and logo-y is not me.  However their high jewelry pieces are very beautiful.  You can go to the boutique on 5th & 57th (make an appt and let them know of your interest).  I went to see a ring.  It was the most beautiful ring, and I was surprised at the quality, workmanship, and precision.  I did not think LV could create such fine pieces; the metal work was amazing.
> 
> In the end, I decided not to purchase the ring.  Why?  I didn't purchase it because it was LV, and I do not collect LV.  It was not due to quality; the ring was perfection.  If you do not mind the LV brand, their high jewelry is definitely worth looking at.  Their pieces are bold and more contemporary compared to VCA.
> 
> If I may add... I personally think you're not a VCA gal, as you have certainly tried and looked at a lot of VCA pieces.  Luxury jewelry is expensive, and it needs to be love at first sight.  I see from the designs you choose you like pieces that are more bold and sculptured. Even in your choice of pearls in your previous post, you are more avant-garde... so unlike me, no boring classic pearl strands for you!
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I'd give up on VCA, don't force loving it, move on.
> I feel I can say this because I am about to do this as I am running out pieces I really love.
> I feel now with VCA, I am buying just to "add" versus buying because I truly "love".  A subtle, but important distinction.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents, and I hope some of this might be helpful in your jewelry shopping adventures!   Please post pics... love seeing your photos!


Thank you for the insight! I’m not quite ready to give up on VCA entirely bc I am still thinking of butin d’dor and liane, but I might ask briony Raymond if she comes across certain vintage VCA to think of me  I am allergic to LV SAs, but I can ask someone I met when we considered LV furniture (at LV corporate office)


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you for the insight! I’m not quite ready to give up on VCA entirely bc I am still thinking of butin d’dor and liane, but I might ask briony Raymond if she comes across certain vintage VCA to think of me  I am allergic to LV SAs, but I can ask someone I met when we considered LV furniture (at LV corporate office)


That was cute.  And yes, I know exactly what you mean.  I cannot do LV either.  
I can’t wait to see Briony’s boutique!  You are so lucky you can visit her anytime.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Fleur de lis.  You can interpret it however you like, French royalty, lily flower, etc... as it many meanings.
> I think the floral design is beautiful.  However, this Carnelian one is not one of Tiffany's best interpretations.
> For a Tiffany Fleur de lis, I prefer one of the Fleur de list key pendants.  I think it's gorgeous (the Victoria keys version is beautiful too).
> 
> If you like Fleur de lis, I vote yes to them.  Beautiful design.
> 
> UPDATE:  By the way, in case you were not aware, there are two versions.  This one is the newer version, and I prefer it.  I think it represents the flower of the lily better.
> Tiffany Keys fleur de lis key pendant in platinum with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.



I actually love fleur de lis!  I don’t wear short pendants often, so that particular new pendant might not be on my post, but I like it. I’ve considered the larger fleur de lis key many times sincf I love long pendants.  I hope Tiffany expands offerings in this type of design since they seem to have been focusing on industrial, unisex designs for awhile. Looking forward to seeing what the new owners will do!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I actually love fleur de lis!  I don’t wear short pendants often, so that particular new pendant might not be on my post, but I like it. I’ve considered the larger fleur de lis key many times sincf I love long pendants.  I hope Tiffany expands offerings in this type of design since they seem to have been focusing on industrial, unisex designs for awhile. Looking forward to seeing what the new owners will do!


Me too!  We are so similar in our tastes.  I have considered the large fleur de lis in platinum (I don't see the large platinum one on the website at the moment). I tried on the original version with a long chain.  

I am excited to see what the new owners will do too!


----------



## JewelryLover101

sbelle said:


> Funny you should bring this up as I wondered the same thing.   I like pendants on long chains and I like pendants with some size.   I have another heart pendant which is bigger and when I first put this new one on it felt small.
> 
> View attachment 5280194
> 
> 
> But then I compared it to a few other pendants that I am happy to wear and the heart locket is substantially bigger
> View attachment 5280195
> 
> 
> So I think it felt small to me because my pave heart is so big.


These are stunning necklaces @sbelle ! I have been eyeing the Briony locket for a while now, but I can't quite pull the trigger. Yours is absolutely gorgeous! Do you mind sharing info on the pave heart locket? Or maybe it's not a locket? Either way, that one is just beyond!


----------



## sbelle

JewelryLover101 said:


> These are stunning necklaces @sbelle ! I have been eyeing the Briony locket for a while now, but I can't quite pull the trigger. Yours is absolutely gorgeous! Do you mind sharing info on the pave heart locket? Or maybe it's not a locket? Either way, that one is just beyond!



Thank you ! 

I don’t have a lot of information on the pave heart other than it was an estate piece and although it is not a locket , it has a transparent window in the back where you can put a picture so that the picture hangs close to your heart.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’m sorry I can’t really say what brand because they are just wholesalers that started selling direct to customer but I am loving my new pearl studs.  I tiny bit over 9.5mm, pink akoya studs.  I friend who is an absolute pearl expert helped choose them for me. I am in love with their incomparable ethereal glow.


----------



## 880

From briony raymonds atelier 









						Van Cleef & Arpels “Cert-Volants” Ring
					

Estate Van Cleef & Arpels ring designed as two kites hand set with diamonds, multicolored sapphires and mother of Pearl in 18k rose. Stamped VCA 750. Size 51 (US 5.5)




					brionyraymond.com


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m sorry I can’t really say what brand because they are just wholesalers that started selling direct to customer but I am loving my new pearl studs.  I tiny bit over 9.5mm, pink akoya studs.  I friend who is an absolute pearl expert helped choose them for me. I am in love with their incomparable ethereal glow.
> 
> View attachment 5301504


Big Akoyas are my favorite!  (hint hint... recognize the name?).  
Akoyas glow like no other pearl.  Your earrings look beautiful on you, they make your skin glow.   Gorgeous!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Big Akoyas are my favorite!  (hint hint... recognize the name?).
> Akoyas glow like no other pearl.  Your earrings look beautiful on you, they make your skin glow.   Gorgeous!


Thank you. I am just learning about them and I’m entranced.  Have you posted your pearls somewhere on the forum?


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you. I am just learning about them and I’m entranced.  Have you posted your pearls somewhere on the forum?


I haven’t posted all my pearls, but a few pieces are sprinkled in my photos when I happened to be wearing them the few times I did a modshot of a VCA piece.  

I hope you get more pearls.  They can be worn casual or dressy.  Very versatile.  Congrats again!


----------



## 880

the bergdorf selection of Vhernier and boucheron was pretty limited, but an SA who had helped me previously offered to bring in a WG diamond feather plume de chanel bracelet for about 13,500 USD and there is a WG diamond camellia stations adjustable lariat necklace 44K USD. DH thinks the feather is a bit too frilly a motif For me though.  also one of the Bayco family designers helped us there


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I haven’t posted all my pearls, but a few pieces are sprinkled in my photos when I happened to be wearing them the few times I did a modshot of a VCA piece.
> 
> I hope you get more pearls.  They can be worn casual or dressy.  Very versatile.  Congrats again!


Thank you!  If you're of a mind to share, would love to see your namesake.    Yes, they are quite addictive....


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> I actually love fleur de lis!  I don’t wear short pendants often, so that particular new pendant might not be on my post, but I like it. I’ve considered the larger fleur de lis key many times sincf I love long pendants.  I hope Tiffany expands offerings in this type of design since they seem to have been focusing on industrial, unisex designs for awhile. Looking forward to seeing what the new owners will do!





@DS2006, since you mentioned fleur de lis, I happen to love it too, my key is a medium version (hard to see the 3 tiny diamonds), and I wear it all the time and together with my MOP VA pendant (mostly in summer this way). Hope to inspire you a little.


----------



## A bottle of Red

With pink sweatshirt


----------



## DS2006

rosebean said:


> View attachment 5302363
> 
> @DS2006, since you mentioned fleur de lis, I happen to love it too, my key is a medium version (hard to see the 3 tiny diamonds), and I wear it all the time and together with my MOP VA pendant (mostly in summer this way). Hope to inspire you a little.


Love this! It's the perfect size for that length chain! I know exactly which one this is from looking at the Tiffany site!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you!  If you're of a mind to share, would love to see your namesake.    Yes, they are quite addictive....


Here are three photos to show you akoyas and some additional pearl insight.
As you know by now, akoya pearls are known for their superior glow and luster.  No other pearl can compete on the "glow" level.
Yes, South Seas are big, but bigger is not better to me.  South Seas have more of a satin finish and do not have the glow of akoyas. Akoyas, especially fine akoyas, glow like glass  The downside to akoyas is they only get as big as around 9.5mm in size, and that's it. Most strands you see are in the 5mm-7mm range. Anything over 8mm is considered "big" in akoya terms, 8.5mm is premium pricing, and 9.5mm is really big in akoya pearl speak, and of course the price matches that.  So... "Big Akoya" stands for my love of big akoya pearls.    

Below is a photo of me at my recent trip to Mikimoto a few months ago.
Mikimoto just got in a long strand of "big akoya" pearls, so I had to see them.  The pearls are 9.5mm and the strand is 34" long. The price of the strand is $98,000.00.

In the photo, both strands I am wearing are 9.5mm in size.  The longer strand is mine, and it is 38" long.  The shorter one is the 34" strand, the one I went to see.

The second and third photo shows you the glow, the mirror finish.  The shorter strand on the left is the boutique's, and the longer strand on the right is mine.  Aren't they so gorgeous?  Can you see the glow?  The mirror finish?  The last photo is the best photo, and they look even better in real life.   I truly can stare at fine pearls all day long.  

I love love love simple, classic strands.  I wear them with everything... suits, shorts, jeans.  Pearls literally go with everything. I thought for a three days if I should get another strand.  However, I decided not to buy them as I already have four strands, and I felt I was being greedy.   Plus, while this strand was beautiful, I already have a 34" strand (I know, I know... it's silly to buy the exact same length again). Another reason... while I love long simple strands, the SA showed me a long double-strand with a pave flower on the side. It was so beautiful, and I needed to think about what next piece I really wanted vs. just collecting more strands. Even the SA said "you already have a lot of strands, this is different." She was right. 

I hope you can see the beauty of akoyas in these photos, regardless of whether they are Mikimoto or not.  I love Mikimoto, and yes, I know one can get pearls at much less the price.  However, I stay with Mikimoto for all the reasons I posted earlier.  It's all preference, and all fine akoyas glow. There is really no bad pearl.  Pearls have a way of lighting up a person's skin, and near the face, pearls make your face glow.  I am sure you know that by now after wearing your earrings!  The earrings look gorgeous on you.
I hope this was helpful to show the glow and beauty of akoyas.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Here are three photos to show you akoyas and some additional pearl insight.
> As you know by now, akoya pearls are known for their superior glow and luster.  No other pearl can compete on the "glow" level.
> Yes, South Seas are big, but bigger is not better to me.  South Seas have more of a satin finish and do not have the glow of akoyas. Akoyas, especially fine akoyas, glow like glass  The downside to akoyas is they only get as big as around 9.5mm in size, and that's it. Most strands you see are in the 5mm-7mm range. Anything over 8mm is considered "big" in akoya terms, 8.5mm is premium pricing, and 9.5mm is really big in akoya pearl speak, and of course the price matches that.  So... "Big Akoya" stands for my love of big akoya pearls.
> 
> Below is a photo of me at my recent trip to Mikimoto a few months ago.
> Mikimoto just got in a long strand of "big akoya" pearls, so I had to see them.  The pearls are 9.5mm and the strand is 34" long. The price of the strand is $98,000.00.
> 
> In the photo, both strands I am wearing are 9.5mm in size.  The longer strand is mine, and it is 38" long.  The shorter one is the 34" strand, the one I went to see.
> 
> The second and third photo shows you the glow, the mirror finish.  The shorter strand on the left is the boutique's, and the longer strand on the right is mine.  Aren't they so gorgeous?  Can you see the glow?  The mirror finish?  The last photo is the best photo, and they look even better in real life.   I truly can stare at fine pearls all day long.
> 
> I love love love simple, classic strands.  I wear them with everything... suits, shorts, jeans.  Pearls literally go with everything. I thought for a three days if I should get another strand.  However, I decided not to buy them as I already have four strands, and I felt I was being greedy.   Plus, while this strand was beautiful, I already have a 34" strand (I know, I know... it's silly to buy the exact same length again). Another reason... while I love long simple strands, the SA showed me a long double-strand with a pave flower on the side. It was so beautiful, and I needed to think about what next piece I really wanted vs. just collecting more strands. Even the SA said "you already have a lot of strands, this is different." She was right.
> 
> I hope you can see the beauty of akoyas in these photos, regardless of whether they are Mikimoto or not.  I love Mikimoto, and yes, I know one can get pearls at much less the price.  However, I stay with Mikimoto for all the reasons I posted earlier.  It's all preference, and all fine akoyas glow. There is really no bad pearl.  Pearls have a way of lighting up a person's skin, and near the face, pearls make your face glow.  I am sure you know that by now after wearing your earrings!  The earrings look gorgeous on you.
> I hope this was helpful to show the glow and beauty of akoyas.
> 
> View attachment 5302555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302557


These are stunning.  Thank you for sharing.  I can definitely see the luster and the sharp contrast of those stunning pearls.  Yes, Miki does offer the top quality akoyas.  I actually received a set many years ago when I got married but I never wore them and put them in storage.  I need to go and find them.  It's wonderful that you wear them with everything.  I guess that's all you need really.  VCA is just gravy...


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Here are three photos to show you akoyas and some additional pearl insight.
> As you know by now, akoya pearls are known for their superior glow and luster.  No other pearl can compete on the "glow" level.
> Yes, South Seas are big, but bigger is not better to me.  South Seas have more of a satin finish and do not have the glow of akoyas. Akoyas, especially fine akoyas, glow like glass  The downside to akoyas is they only get as big as around 9.5mm in size, and that's it. Most strands you see are in the 5mm-7mm range. Anything over 8mm is considered "big" in akoya terms, 8.5mm is premium pricing, and 9.5mm is really big in akoya pearl speak, and of course the price matches that.  So... "Big Akoya" stands for my love of big akoya pearls.
> 
> Below is a photo of me at my recent trip to Mikimoto a few months ago.
> Mikimoto just got in a long strand of "big akoya" pearls, so I had to see them.  The pearls are 9.5mm and the strand is 34" long. The price of the strand is $98,000.00.
> 
> In the photo, both strands I am wearing are 9.5mm in size.  The longer strand is mine, and it is 38" long.  The shorter one is the 34" strand, the one I went to see.
> 
> The second and third photo shows you the glow, the mirror finish.  The shorter strand on the left is the boutique's, and the longer strand on the right is mine.  Aren't they so gorgeous?  Can you see the glow?  The mirror finish?  The last photo is the best photo, and they look even better in real life.   I truly can stare at fine pearls all day long.
> 
> I love love love simple, classic strands.  I wear them with everything... suits, shorts, jeans.  Pearls literally go with everything. I thought for a three days if I should get another strand.  However, I decided not to buy them as I already have four strands, and I felt I was being greedy.   Plus, while this strand was beautiful, I already have a 34" strand (I know, I know... it's silly to buy the exact same length again). Another reason... while I love long simple strands, the SA showed me a long double-strand with a pave flower on the side. It was so beautiful, and I needed to think about what next piece I really wanted vs. just collecting more strands. Even the SA said "you already have a lot of strands, this is different." She was right.
> 
> I hope you can see the beauty of akoyas in these photos, regardless of whether they are Mikimoto or not.  I love Mikimoto, and yes, I know one can get pearls at much less the price.  However, I stay with Mikimoto for all the reasons I posted earlier.  It's all preference, and all fine akoyas glow. There is really no bad pearl.  Pearls have a way of lighting up a person's skin, and near the face, pearls make your face glow.  I am sure you know that by now after wearing your earrings!  The earrings look gorgeous on you.
> I hope this was helpful to show the glow and beauty of akoyas.
> 
> View attachment 5302555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302557


Thank you so much for showing your necklace. I went to their boutique and tried on one of the long necklaces that can be worn double and I like it. Is it true that they don't grade their long necklace? 
I also tried on their ear studs but they only have one uniform grading while in the NY boutique, they have 4 grades. I am disappointed with the boutiques in my city. 

Can I call boutique in Japan or NY to directly order from them?


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Thank you so much for showing your necklace. I went to their boutique and tried on one of the long necklaces that can be worn double and I like it. Is it true that they don't grade their long necklace?
> I also tried on their ear studs but they only have one uniform grading while in the NY boutique, they have 4 grades. I am disappointed with the boutiques in my city.
> 
> Can I call boutique in Japan or NY to directly order from them?


Hi! I'm in the US, so the store in the photo is the Mikimoto NYC.  However, all strands in the US are graded. They are graded from A to AAA, and you are correct, there are four grades.  I am not sure if NYC will ship out of country, but you could call ask.  Ear studs are also graded in the US.  I have two pairs, and both pairs are graded. 

I don't understand how Mikimoto in your country does not grade a fine long strand of pearls.  Two key categories factor into the price of a strand... the size of the pearl and the grade of the pearl.  Depending on those two, a strand can be $2,000 or over $200,000, so it's a big range.  The only thing I can think of is maybe they are Blue Lagoon?  Mikimoto does a cheap line called Blue Lagoon by Mikimoto.  The pearls are definitely not true Mikimoto quality, but they price is also a lot lower.  The pearls are not graded, only the pearl size is listed.  I thought the Blue Lagoon line was limited to the US, and only sold at Zales, which is a US jewelry chain mostly found in malls.  Maybe check on that?  However, I think you are shopping at a real Mikimoto boutique, and boutiques do not carry the cheap Blue Lagoon line.  You can tell Blue Lagoon also by the clasp.. the clasp is different than the classic Mikimoto clasp.  There is also no M charm.

If I were spending buying a strand of Mikimotos, I would want it graded.  Can you ask your local store if you can get a certificate?  In the US, the little tag on the strand (see photo above) has all the details, including the grading/size of the pearl/price.  I think outside of the US, the little tag is probably not as common as it's viewed as "ugly." I have an idea... can you ask for a "US Certificate?" (for lack of a better term)    The certificate will state the size of the pearl, the length, the exact number of pearls, and the overtone.  That may be another option.  I would ask if they can get you a certificate with the details of the pearl.

I would suggest the following... Gently and kindly talk to your SA and make these three points:
"I want to buy a strand" (hint hint... I am a sure thing, making it clear you are a buyer)
"I know the US has a certificate with the pearl size and grading" (hint hint... I am an educated Mikimoto shopper)
"I want to buy from you as you have been so kind helping me, but I am hesitant to do so without any documentation.  Is it possible to get a certificate with the pearl detail" (hint hint... you may lose a sale). 

See if that makes a diference and if they offer you options.  SAs know consumers can buy anywhere, and they appreciate us giving them a chance to buy from them.  After all, the worse transaction for a SA is one where the SA has spent a lot of time helping the person, and the person ends up buying elsewhere.  SAs do not want to lose a potential sale, so I am hopeful the SA can try and do something to get you a certificate.  That's the key for you, the certificate, so see if you can somehow get one. 

Oh, if I may... I would like to point out one more thing... the M charm. 
All strands come with the M charm.  Depending on when they were strung, they are placed either 1 pearl out from the clasp, 3 pearls out, or several inches out.  The newest position is several inches out.  When you look at your strand, if you want the M charm moved, they can do that for you free of charge at the time of purchase.  If you decide you want it moved later on, you can just ask them to move it when you have your pearls clean/restrung. Just FYI as a little tip... pay attention to where the M charm lands on the strand you like.

I am so glad you like a long strand!   I find them so versatile and super easy to wear.
I hope this was helpful.  I can't wait to see what you decide... I know it will be gorgeous!
I am so excited for you!


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I'm in the US, so the store in the photo is the Mikimoto NYC.  However, all strands in the US are graded. They are graded from A to AAA, and you are correct, there are four grades.  I am not sure if NYC will ship out of country, but you could call ask.  Ear studs are also graded in the US.  I have two pairs, and both pairs are graded.
> 
> I don't understand how Mikimoto in your country does not grade a fine long strand of pearls.  Two key categories factor into the price of a strand... the size of the pearl and the grade of the pearl.  Depending on those two, a strand can be $2,000 or over $200,000, so it's a big range.  The only thing I can think of is maybe they are Blue Lagoon?  Mikimoto does a cheap line called Blue Lagoon by Mikimoto.  The pearls are definitely not true Mikimoto quality, but they price is also a lot lower.  The pearls are not graded, only the pearl size is listed.  I thought the Blue Lagoon line was limited to the US, and only sold at Zales, which is a US jewelry chain mostly found in malls.  Maybe check on that?  However, I think you are shopping at a real Mikimoto boutique, and boutiques do not carry the cheap Blue Lagoon line.  You can tell Blue Lagoon also by the clasp.. the clasp is different than the classic Mikimoto clasp.  There is also no M charm.
> 
> If I were spending buying a strand of Mikimotos, I would want it graded.  Can you ask your local store if you can get a certificate?  In the US, the little tag on the strand (see photo above) has all the details, including the grading/size of the pearl/price.  I think outside of the US, the little tag is probably not as common as it's viewed as "ugly." I have an idea... can you ask for a "US Certificate?" (for lack of a better term)    The certificate will state the size of the pearl, the length, the exact number of pearls, and the overtone.  That may be another option.  I would ask if they can get you a certificate with the details of the pearl.
> 
> I would suggest the following... Gently and kindly talk to your SA and make these three points:
> "I want to buy a strand" (hint hint... I am a sure thing, making it clear you are a buyer)
> "I know the US has a certificate with the pearl size and grading" (hint hint... I am an educated Mikimoto shopper)
> "I want to buy from you as you have been so kind helping me, but I am hesitant to do so without any documentation.  Is it possible to get a certificate with the pearl detail" (hint hint... you may lose a sale).
> 
> See if that makes a diference and if they offer you options.  SAs know consumers can buy anywhere, and they appreciate us giving them a chance to buy from them.  After all, the worse transaction for a SA is one where the SA has spent a lot of time helping the person, and the person ends up buying elsewhere.  SAs do not want to lose a potential sale, so I am hopeful the SA can try and do something to get you a certificate.  That's the key for you, the certificate, so see if you can somehow get one.
> 
> Oh, if I may... I would like to point out one more thing... the M charm.
> All strands come with the M charm.  Depending on when they were strung, they are placed either 1 pearl out from the clasp, 3 pearls out, or several inches out.  The newest position is several inches out.  When you look at your strand, if you want the M charm moved, they can do that for you free of charge at the time of purchase.  If you decide you want it moved later on, you can just ask them to move it when you have your pearls clean/restrung. Just FYI as a little tip... pay attention to where the M charm lands on the strand you like.
> 
> I am so glad you like a long strand!   I find them so versatile and super easy to wear.
> I hope this was helpful.  I can't wait to see what you decide... I know it will be gorgeous!
> I am so excited for you!


Thank you so much for the information. It seems like the buying experience in the US sounds professional. I will feel more comfortable if the pearls come with a certificate. 

The only pearl strand they grade is the classic 16-18" one strand necklace. The long necklace I am interested in is around US 11000 without grading. From what I know, in Singapore, the SA didn't give certificate for a pair of ear studs. Not sure if the SA would have provided one if asked. 

To me, mikimoto is not inexpensive. I don't know why they make the process so informal like you are buying from Asian wet market. Maybe there is a local trade secret organization here that make the rules. Mikimoto is not a local brand so they have to follow certain rules? Maybe they like the US market more so they spoil US buyers? Maybe the boutiques are just franchise. Too many maybes. 

My jewelry journey is a tough one this year. Not sure how it unfolds later on.


----------



## 880

@eletons, I would want a certificate from Mikimoto too.

someone recommended that I go to see necklaces at this boutique, has anyone heard of it? 









						Necklaces & Chains
					

Explore fine gold chains and necklaces for any style, featuring belcher chains, classic clip chains and statement mixed link chains to create the perfect piece.




					foundrae.com


----------



## jennlt

880 said:


> @eletons, I would want a certificate from Mikimoto too.
> 
> someone recommended that I go to see necklaces at this boutique, has anyone heard of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces & Chains
> 
> 
> Explore fine gold chains and necklaces for any style, featuring belcher chains, classic clip chains and statement mixed link chains to create the perfect piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foundrae.com



Yes, I have heard of Foundrae although I haven't been to their store. I've been considering buying one of their necklaces and have looked at them online at Net-A-Porter as well as the Foundrae website. Their aesthetic works perfectly with my casual style. I'd love to hear what you think if you visit their store!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Here are three photos to show you akoyas and some additional pearl insight.
> As you know by now, akoya pearls are known for their superior glow and luster.  No other pearl can compete on the "glow" level.
> Yes, South Seas are big, but bigger is not better to me.  South Seas have more of a satin finish and do not have the glow of akoyas. Akoyas, especially fine akoyas, glow like glass  The downside to akoyas is they only get as big as around 9.5mm in size, and that's it. Most strands you see are in the 5mm-7mm range. Anything over 8mm is considered "big" in akoya terms, 8.5mm is premium pricing, and 9.5mm is really big in akoya pearl speak, and of course the price matches that.  So... "Big Akoya" stands for my love of big akoya pearls.
> 
> Below is a photo of me at my recent trip to Mikimoto a few months ago.
> Mikimoto just got in a long strand of "big akoya" pearls, so I had to see them.  The pearls are 9.5mm and the strand is 34" long. The price of the strand is $98,000.00.
> 
> In the photo, both strands I am wearing are 9.5mm in size.  The longer strand is mine, and it is 38" long.  The shorter one is the 34" strand, the one I went to see.
> 
> The second and third photo shows you the glow, the mirror finish.  The shorter strand on the left is the boutique's, and the longer strand on the right is mine.  Aren't they so gorgeous?  Can you see the glow?  The mirror finish?  The last photo is the best photo, and they look even better in real life.   I truly can stare at fine pearls all day long.
> 
> I love love love simple, classic strands.  I wear them with everything... suits, shorts, jeans.  Pearls literally go with everything. I thought for a three days if I should get another strand.  However, I decided not to buy them as I already have four strands, and I felt I was being greedy.   Plus, while this strand was beautiful, I already have a 34" strand (I know, I know... it's silly to buy the exact same length again). Another reason... while I love long simple strands, the SA showed me a long double-strand with a pave flower on the side. It was so beautiful, and I needed to think about what next piece I really wanted vs. just collecting more strands. Even the SA said "you already have a lot of strands, this is different." She was right.
> 
> I hope you can see the beauty of akoyas in these photos, regardless of whether they are Mikimoto or not.  I love Mikimoto, and yes, I know one can get pearls at much less the price.  However, I stay with Mikimoto for all the reasons I posted earlier.  It's all preference, and all fine akoyas glow. There is really no bad pearl.  Pearls have a way of lighting up a person's skin, and near the face, pearls make your face glow.  I am sure you know that by now after wearing your earrings!  The earrings look gorgeous on you.
> I hope this was helpful to show the glow and beauty of akoyas.
> 
> View attachment 5302555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302557


wow, they are really 


BigAkoya said:


> Here are three photos to show you akoyas and some additional pearl insight.
> As you know by now, akoya pearls are known for their superior glow and luster.  No other pearl can compete on the "glow" level.
> Yes, South Seas are big, but bigger is not better to me.  South Seas have more of a satin finish and do not have the glow of akoyas. Akoyas, especially fine akoyas, glow like glass  The downside to akoyas is they only get as big as around 9.5mm in size, and that's it. Most strands you see are in the 5mm-7mm range. Anything over 8mm is considered "big" in akoya terms, 8.5mm is premium pricing, and 9.5mm is really big in akoya pearl speak, and of course the price matches that.  So... "Big Akoya" stands for my love of big akoya pearls.
> 
> Below is a photo of me at my recent trip to Mikimoto a few months ago.
> Mikimoto just got in a long strand of "big akoya" pearls, so I had to see them.  The pearls are 9.5mm and the strand is 34" long. The price of the strand is $98,000.00.
> 
> In the photo, both strands I am wearing are 9.5mm in size.  The longer strand is mine, and it is 38" long.  The shorter one is the 34" strand, the one I went to see.
> 
> The second and third photo shows you the glow, the mirror finish.  The shorter strand on the left is the boutique's, and the longer strand on the right is mine.  Aren't they so gorgeous?  Can you see the glow?  The mirror finish?  The last photo is the best photo, and they look even better in real life.   I truly can stare at fine pearls all day long.
> 
> I love love love simple, classic strands.  I wear them with everything... suits, shorts, jeans.  Pearls literally go with everything. I thought for a three days if I should get another strand.  However, I decided not to buy them as I already have four strands, and I felt I was being greedy.   Plus, while this strand was beautiful, I already have a 34" strand (I know, I know... it's silly to buy the exact same length again). Another reason... while I love long simple strands, the SA showed me a long double-strand with a pave flower on the side. It was so beautiful, and I needed to think about what next piece I really wanted vs. just collecting more strands. Even the SA said "you already have a lot of strands, this is different." She was right.
> 
> I hope you can see the beauty of akoyas in these photos, regardless of whether they are Mikimoto or not.  I love Mikimoto, and yes, I know one can get pearls at much less the price.  However, I stay with Mikimoto for all the reasons I posted earlier.  It's all preference, and all fine akoyas glow. There is really no bad pearl.  Pearls have a way of lighting up a person's skin, and near the face, pearls make your face glow.  I am sure you know that by now after wearing your earrings!  The earrings look gorgeous on you.
> I hope this was helpful to show the glow and beauty of akoyas.
> 
> View attachment 5302555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302557


wow, they are really beautiful, glow and luster indeed.  thank you for sharing and spending time educating us (tpf community).


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> Love this! It's the perfect size for that length chain! I know exactly which one this is from looking at the Tiffany site!


 please share photos when you make the move.


----------



## BigAkoya

For Dior lovers...new pieces... 
Dior new jewellery collection called Rose Dior Couture | The Jewellery Editor


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!
> View attachment 5303594


You look great in colored gemstones!  
I love colored gemstones, more so than diamonds really.  Colored gemstones just pop!  
The green is stunning on you.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!
> View attachment 5303594


Wow that looks perfect on you! The color , interesting shape, the length- it's really unique.


----------



## cayman718

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!


I love this! Emeralds are my favorite gemstones and these are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> You look great in colored gemstones!
> I love colored gemstones, more so than diamonds really.  Colored gemstones just pop!
> The green is stunning on you.



Thank you!!! the green really does pop. As you know, I’m very drawn to color. Im just trying to be a bit more practical lately. This winter I’ve been doing a lot of neutrals (dark gray, camel, black, cream) or basing outfits on a neutral and it’s soooo nice when everything matches so easily. Plus, I need to focus on my VCA… 




A bottle of Red said:


> Wow that looks perfect on you! The color , interesting shape, the length- it's really unique.



thank you! Yes, it’s perfect.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cayman718 said:


> I love this! Emeralds are my favorite gemstones and these are gorgeous on you!



Thank you! I don’t usually love emeralds (even though they’re my birthstone) because often they’re cloudy or have inclusions. I usually go for clear and sparkly stones (blue zircon is a favorite). These are clear like tourmaline, which I thought they were due to the color (they’re bright like paraibas, just greener).


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!!! the green really does pop. As you know, I’m very drawn to color. Im just trying to be a bit more practical lately. This winter I’ve been doing a lot of neutrals (dark gray, camel, black, cream) or basing outfits on a neutral and it’s soooo nice when everything matches so easily. Plus, I need to focus on my VCA…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! Yes, it’s perfect.


Tbh i don't really see you in neutrals so much


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!
> View attachment 5303594


i love this color! So beautiful on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! I don’t usually love emeralds (even though they’re my birthstone) because often they’re cloudy or have inclusions. I usually go for clear and sparkly stones (blue zircon is a favorite). These are clear like tourmaline, which I thought they were due to the color (they’re bright like paraibas, just greener).


If you like paraibas, I would bump that to the top!  
I am sure you know, the really neon blue ones are hard to find, especially in larger sizes.  
I love paraibas, it's like looking into the crystal neon blue waters in the Carribean.  So mesmerizing.  

Paraibas would look amazing on you, your skintone, your hair... just gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> i love this color! So beautiful on you!


thanks, sweetie! 



BigAkoya said:


> If you like paraibas, I would bump that to the top!
> I am sure you know, the really neon blue ones are hard to find, especially in larger sizes.
> I love paraibas, it's like looking into the crystal neon blue waters in the Carribean.  So mesmerizing.
> 
> Paraibas would look amazing on you, your skintone, your hair... just gorgeous.



thank you!  I do like paraibas very much, but they’re not my favorite. I almost feel a bit drawn away from the things that “everyone” loves. I think my current favorites are blue zircon and lavender gray spinel. I like other shades of tourmaline as well. It’s not that I wouldn’t go for paraibas, but considering the prices they go for, I would be equally happy with other options. I never really look at emeralds because the stones I prefer are clear, saturated and sparkly, qualities that a lot of emeralds don’t really have. I was surprised that these aren’t tourmaline or tsavorite.


----------



## Prada Prince

Before I got my VCA Hammered RG 6-Motif Sweet Alhambra bracelet, I've always gravitated to my usual triumvirate of Cartier, Bulgari and Tiffany. In fact, my daily stack consists of the VCA, a small YG Cartier LOVE bracelet and a RG Tiffany DBTY single diamond bracelet - with guest stars from time to time... LOL.

I am also a big fan of Monica Vinader for more semi-precious pieces and everyday diamonds (my diamond Fiji bracelet being one of my favourite pieces - it's so sparkly!) 

I think *for now*, the only other VCA piece I want (being in a reasonable price range) is the matching Hammered RG Vintage Alhambra pendant to go with the bracelet. 

In the meantime though, I have been looking more at acquiring more custom gemstone jewellery, having explored the stores in Hatton Garden (the jewellery district in London) with my friend who wanted to commission a sapphire ring.

Last weekend, I ended up commissioning an emerald ring from one of the jewellers in Hatton Garden, and I'm hoping he'll be my regular jeweller going forward given his amazing prices and great selection of stones. I went with an emerald since it's my birthstone, and I wanted a piece to match my new Vert Cypress Birkin (I'm ridiculous, I know...) 

I'm picking it up tomorrow, and I'm so excited! 

I'm also bringing in my own oval sapphire ring (which is currently on a hideous thick silver band) to get a quote from him to have it upgraded and remounted on a tapered platinum band, and either with two pear shaped diamonds on the side, or a halo setting around the sapphire (to hide the some of the scuffs on the sapphire).


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> Tbh i don't really see you in neutrals so much


LOL. I'm trying! I go back and forth between classics and what I like to call "the three-ring circus".


----------



## Notorious Pink

Prada Prince said:


> Last weekend, I ended up commissioning an emerald ring from one of the jewellers in Hatton Garden, and I'm hoping he'll be my regular jeweller going forward given his amazing prices and great selection of stones. I went with an emerald since it's my birthstone, and I wanted a piece to match my new Vert Cypress Birkin (I'm ridiculous, I know...)
> 
> I'm picking it up tomorrow, and I'm so excited!



Can't wait to see, Gemini twin! And that is not ridiculous at all!


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!
> View attachment 5303594


These are gorgeous! I have a picture saved of a gorgeous antique light emerald color ring (green beryl). I agree that I do not like highly included gemstones. If I bought an emerald, it would have to be perfect color and clarity, and that means big $$$$! That's why I don't have one (that plus I don't wear green at all!).

Here's the ring:


----------



## Prada Prince

Notorious Pink said:


> Can't wait to see, Gemini twin! And that is not ridiculous at all!


Taurus actually  but thanks for the validation! One more sleep to go!


----------



## 880

Prada Prince said:


> Last weekend, I ended up commissioning an emerald ring from one of the jewellers in Hatton Garden, and I'm hoping he'll be my regular jeweller going forward given his amazing prices and great selection of stones. I went with an emerald since it's my birthstone, and I wanted a piece to match my new Vert Cypress Birkin (I'm ridiculous, I know...)


!!!!!!!''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cannot wait to see this! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> These are gorgeous! I have a picture saved of a gorgeous antique light emerald color ring (green beryl). I agree that I do not like highly included gemstones. If I bought an emerald, it would have to be perfect color and clarity, and that means big $$$$! That's why I don't have one (that plus I don't wear green at all!).
> 
> Here's the ring:
> 
> View attachment 5303931


This is STUNNING. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Prada Prince said:


> Taurus actually  but thanks for the validation! One more sleep to go!



My fault for presuming. I always get the birthstone confused whether it refers to month or zodiac.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> thanks, sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!  I do like paraibas very much, but they’re not my favorite. I almost feel a bit drawn away from the things that “everyone” loves. I think my current favorites are blue zircon and lavender gray spinel. I like other shades of tourmaline as well. It’s not that I wouldn’t go for paraibas, but considering the prices they go for, I would be equally happy with other options. I never really look at emeralds because the stones I prefer are clear, saturated and sparkly, qualities that a lot of emeralds don’t really have. I was surprised that these aren’t tourmaline or tsavorite.


Ask your store to bring in fine Colombian emeralds.  Most emeralds in regular jewelry stores in pre-made jewelry are very included and not high quality (most are Zambian too).  I am sure your store can bring in loose fine emeralds.  They will pricey of course, but they are so beautiful.  I love emeralds.  Emeralds are my favorite colored gemstone.  For a fine emerald, you will most likely have to purchase a loose stone and get something made, but oh what fun!  Or, go with a retailer who specialized in fine colored gemstones such as JB Star, Bayco (Bayco is sold at BG in their Gem Room). 

Of course, you will see fine emeralds at luxury brands (e.g. Tiffany, Cartier, not many big ones at VCA though).  They are pricey of course. Cartier has really nice emeralds on their 2nd floor (the colored gemstone floor).  Eye-popping Elizabeth Taylor size emeralds at eye popping prices too.        Train your eye to look at the best, then you will know and see what you like and want.

There is no other colored gemstone more bewitching to me than an emerald.  They are so gorgeous, and they just pop. Of the three precious gemstones (rubies, emerald, sapphire), emerald is my love.  Rubies and sapphires, while beautiful in their own right, don't have that same pop as the bright glowy green of an emerald. 

Maybe head into the city and check out Cartier (Tiffany you may have to set up an appt and let the SA know you want to see them as the fine ones are rare, only a few pieces, and they sprinkle them in their boutiques throughout the country.  Last time I was there, they had this 4.5 ct. untreated Colombian emerald ring with such an amazing color... see if you can see that one.  BG had some nice emeralds too.

I think once you see fine emeralds, you will fall in love!  They make such a statement, and of course, they are emeralds... nothing else needs to be said.  You will look amazing in emeralds!  Your "pink" theme and emerald green are the bomb!  Beautiful combination!


----------



## DS2006

Okay, I got something beautiful for our anniversary! It's at the end of December, and I told my husband I'd wait until after the holidays to decide on a gift since there was basically no VCA available. I got Temple St. Clair's book for Christmas and fell in love due to learning about the history behind her designs. I already loved her jewelry but was concentrating the last 15 years on platinum and white gold. But in looking at what I have, I decided I really have enough white metals and wanted to go to a different designer for a small yellow gold collection. I think my one yg VA solid gold bracelet will work with some of these pieces due to the gold beading!  So here is my beautiful Temple St. Clair Tree of Life pendant with the 24" classic oval chain! It is just stunning in person. I am sorry my phone camera doesn't show the sparkle of the little diamonds!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Okay, I got something beautiful for our anniversary! It's at the end of December and I told my husband I'd wait until after the holidays to decide since there was basically no VCA available. I got Temple St. Clair's book for Christmas and fell in love due to learning about the history behind her designs. I already loved her jewelry but was concentrating the last 15 years on platinum and white gold. But in looking at what I have, I decided I really have enough white metals and wanted to go to a different designer for a small yellow gold collection. So here is my beautiful Temple St. Clair Tree of Life pendant with the 24" classic oval chain! It is just stunning in person. I am sorry my phone camera doesn't show the sparkle of the little diamonds!
> View attachment 5304055


This is SO SO SO beautiful!  The metal work on the locket is stunning, and I can definitely visualize the twinkling of the diamonds. The chain goes perfectly!  TSC pieces are so beautiful! 

Congratulations to you and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## 880

Happy anniversary @DS2006 ! Love your TSC!



jennlt said:


> Yes, I have heard of Foundrae although I haven't been to their store. I've been considering buying one of their necklaces and have looked at them online at Net-A-Porter as well as the Foundrae website. Their aesthetic works perfectly with my casual style. I'd love to hear what you think if you visit their store!



Went to Foundrae today and really liked the store. Young vibe. SAs spoke of h9w their moms (I think roughly my age lol prefer dainty WG pieces bc their grandmothers wore big YG pieces in the 1980s). I was like, yep  The can do WG by special order (at least six weeks, and no enamel)

first combo is the one I’m more likely to go with YG, big heart and a few charms (around 32K USD)

second pic is RG which no one seemed to like on me. roughly same price

chain 17K
oversized heart 5100
blue crescent medallion 3200
small orb 900
medium medallion with diamonds 3K

there is a downstairs (with sitting room and workshops) very nice





@Happyish, just saw below that you love Vhernier. Would love to hear more, or see photos! I love your aesthetic sensibility


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Has anyone bought the Vhernier calla Lily bracelet or any Vhernier?
> 
> also thank you @BigAkoya; I bought the Pearl Necklace book from Amazon. spent some time playing with pearl ideas and will post pics in the relevant thread


I love Vhernier. The workmanship is fabulous. 
Three of my favorite jewelers start with V . . .


----------



## Happyish

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> new limited edition carnelian fleur de lis pendant from tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Fleur de Lis Pendant in Yellow Gold with Carnelian and Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how i feel about it


Very insignificant . . .


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> These are gorgeous! I have a picture saved of a gorgeous antique light emerald color ring (green beryl). I agree that I do not like highly included gemstones. If I bought an emerald, it would have to be perfect color and clarity, and that means big $$$$! That's why I don't have one (that plus I don't wear green at all!).
> 
> Here's the ring:
> 
> View attachment 5303931


This looks like a tourmaline rather than an emerald.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Happy anniversary @DS2006 ! Love your TSC!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Foundrae today and really liked the store. Young vibe. SAs spoke of h9w their moms (I think roughly my age lol prefer dainty WG pieces bc their grandmothers wore big YG pieces in the 1980s). I was like, yep  The can do WG by special order (at least six weeks, and no enamel)
> 
> first combo is the one I’m more likely to go with YG, big heart and a few charms (around 32K USD)
> 
> second pic is RG which no one seemed to like on me. roughly same price
> 
> chain 17K
> oversized heart 5100
> blue crescent medallion 3200
> small orb 900
> medium medallion with diamonds 3K
> 
> there is a downstairs (with sitting room and workshops) very nice
> 
> View attachment 5304373
> View attachment 5304374
> 
> 
> @Happyish, just saw below that you love Vhernier. Would love to hear more, or see photos! I love your aesthetic sensibility


That was funny, but it's so true.  Each generation does not want what the past generation loved.  They want to set their own trends. It will be really interesting to see what trends Gen Z starts, especially in a few more years when they start buying engagement rings!  Of course, they will never kill the skinny jean for me, but I must admit... I have been looking at Mother flared jeans recently for spring pieces.   

For you, I like the YG set on your left.  If you want fresh and modern, the paper clip link theme, which is how I see the chain, is very on trend.  For me, I would pick the rolo chain on the right as I think it's more old-world classic Roman to me.

I love the charms you chose on the YG set.  They look great, especially with those pops of color.
By the way, I think this necklace is so you!  I know you have been looking at various brands, including VCA, but I love this look on you and feel it represents your style which I would describe as avant-garde (VCA is not avant-garde to me). 

The necklace also lands perfectly on you.  I am sure you know how picky I am about necklaces landing properly, especially short necklaces. That necklace lands perfectly, right at the bottom of the hollow of your neck, not on it, nor too far below it.  The two long rectangular oval links point to make a V and highlight that sensuous zone... so beautiful.
Just perfect in my opinion.   It looks striking on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I love Vhernier. The workmanship is fabulous.
> Three of my favorite jewelers start with V . . .


I had to think for a second what the third was... I knew your first two, but the third... VCA... duh!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Happy anniversary @DS2006 ! Love your TSC!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Foundrae today and really liked the store. Young vibe. SAs spoke of h9w their moms (I think roughly my age lol prefer dainty WG pieces bc their grandmothers wore big YG pieces in the 1980s). I was like, yep  The can do WG by special order (at least six weeks, and no enamel)
> 
> first combo is the one I’m more likely to go with YG, big heart and a few charms (around 32K USD)
> 
> second pic is RG which no one seemed to like on me. roughly same price
> 
> chain 17K
> oversized heart 5100
> blue crescent medallion 3200
> small orb 900
> medium medallion with diamonds 3K
> 
> there is a downstairs (with sitting room and workshops) very nice
> 
> View attachment 5304373
> View attachment 5304374
> 
> 
> @Happyish, just saw below that you love Vhernier. Would love to hear more, or see photos! I love your aesthetic sensibility


I love the necklace and colorful charms shown in your first pic.  Very cool yet beautiful.  I hope you’re having fun trying necklaces from all the various brands.  I know you’ll end up selecting just the right piece(s).


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> That was funny, but it's so true.  Each generation does not want what the past generation loved.  They want to set their own trends. It will be really interesting to see what trends Gen Z starts, especially in a few more years when they start buying engagement rings!  Of course, they will never kill the skinny jean for me, but I must admit... I have been looking at Mother flared jeans recently for spring pieces.
> 
> For you, I like the YG set on your left.  If you want fresh and modern, the paper clip link theme, which is how I see the chain, is very on trend.  For me, I would pick the rolo chain on the right as I think it's more old-world classic Roman to me.
> 
> I love the charms you chose on the YG set.  They look great, especially with those pops of color.
> By the way, I think this necklace is so you!  I know you have been looking at various brands, including VCA, but I love this look on you and feel it represents your style which I would describe as avant-garde (VCA is not avant-garde to me).
> 
> The necklace also lands perfectly on you.  I am sure you know how picky I am about necklaces landing properly, especially short necklaces. That necklace lands perfectly, right at the bottom of the hollow of your neck, not on it, nor too far below it.  The two long rectangular oval links point to make a V and highlight that sensuous zone... so beautiful.
> Just perfect in my opinion.   It looks striking on you!


Thanks so much @BigAkoya and @Cool Breeze. DH likes it too. I’m inclined to wait and compare with blackened gold @b
Bayco; some items at Vhernier (DH thinks are things I’ll grow into ); the jack necklace at Boucheron; a few possibilities at Bulgari; and possibly some vintage boucheron or bucellati (I was thinking Fred Leighton) but IDK. something that can be worn with a moto jacket and jeans lol. and maybe it’s just me, but when did gold chains become  so expensive lol. Then, I think the price of some pieces of chanel RTW come close. Which is totally frightening to me too.

@BigAkoya , I’m not sure I can picture you in flared jeans lol


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> This looks like a tourmaline rather than an emerald.


It kind of does!  But you may know that the deep color of green beryl is called emerald and the lighter color (which is too light to be called emerald) is simply called green beryl. It certainly does not have the value of fine emeralds, but I think it is beautiful in it's own right. I saved the picture as inspiration since one rarely sees the light green beryl!  (Aquamarine and morganite are in the beryl family, too, for those interested in gems! https://geology.com/minerals/beryl.shtml)


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> would describe as avant-garde (VCA is not avant-garde to me).
> 
> The necklace also lands perfectly on you. I am sure you know how picky I am about necklaces landing properly, especially short necklaces. That necklace lands perfectly, right at the bottom of the hollow of your neck, not on it, nor too far below it. The two long rectangular oval links point to make a V and highlight that sensuous zone


@BigAkoya, my DH agrees with you! (He just asked me what TPF thought including the pearl lady with the Wolf jewelry box
(on your recommendation he got a wolf for his watches)

i‘m not as sure as he is, mainly bc it’s a lot for a charm necklace lol 

@DS2006, thans for the link above on beryls. I clicked on it mainly bc beryl reminded me of LOTR, the  Tolkien books more than the movies.


----------



## glamourbag

DS2006 said:


> Okay, I got something beautiful for our anniversary! It's at the end of December, and I told my husband I'd wait until after the holidays to decide on a gift since there was basically no VCA available. I got Temple St. Clair's book for Christmas and fell in love due to learning about the history behind her designs. I already loved her jewelry but was concentrating the last 15 years on platinum and white gold. But in looking at what I have, I decided I really have enough white metals and wanted to go to a different designer for a small yellow gold collection. I think my one yg VA solid gold bracelet will work with some of these pieces due to the gold beading!  So here is my beautiful Temple St. Clair Tree of Life pendant with the 24" classic oval chain! It is just stunning in person. I am sorry my phone camera doesn't show the sparkle of the little diamonds!
> View attachment 5304055


This is gorgeous! Look at the detailing! A special piece to bring home for you. Congratulations and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> @BigAkoya, my DH agrees with you! (He just asked me what TPF thought including the pearl lady with the Wolf jewelry box
> (on your recommendation he got a wolf for his watches)
> 
> i‘m not as sure as he is, mainly bc it’s a lot for a charm necklace lol
> 
> @DS2006, thans for the link above on beryls. I clicked on it mainly bc beryl reminded me of LOTR, the  Tolkien books more than the movies.


It's very pretty but i have 3 concerns- 1) it's more fun than elegant (not sure what look you ultimately want)
And 2) it kind of seems very expensive for a charm necklace 3) it seems very trendy & might look dated in a few years


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thanks so much @BigAkoya and @Cool Breeze. DH likes it too. I’m inclined to wait and compare with blackened gold @b
> Bayco; some items at Vhernier (DH thinks are things I’ll grow into ); the jack necklace at Boucheron; a few possibilities at Bulgari; and possibly some vintage boucheron or bucellati (I was thinking Fred Leighton) but IDK. something that can be worn with a moto jacket and jeans lol. and maybe it’s just me, but when did gold chains become  so expensive lol. Then, I think the price of some pieces of chanel RTW come close. Which is totally frightening to me too.
> 
> @BigAkoya , I’m not sure I can picture you in flared jeans lol


Yes on high prices these days!  I'm a Chanel fan too, and since when did casual, cheap looking Chanel thong slides cost $1,425?   
But yes... we still cave and go for it.  By the way, this season, 22P... the pale pink leather espadrilles are back!  I made sure I snagged one this time.  FYI in case you are interested as they sold out so fast last season.

Looking forward to seeing your other pieces. You have quite a unique taste in jewelry which is refreshing to look at.
By the way, since you mentioned moto jacket, have you looked at Shaun Leane?  He is a British designer, and he's worked a lot with Alexander McQueen to accessorize his collection (that's really what made him famous).  Princess Beatrice's ring was designed by him, and the royal family has worn his bespoke pieces. He has won the UK Jeweler of the Year award multiple times. For me, his pieces are too modern, on the edge of gothic at times, but his pieces would go great with moto jackets.  A popular item is his iconic interlocking rings, which are individual rings you interlock to build a single ring look.

Here are examples of the interlocking collection that makes ring "sets": Shaun Leane Black & White Diamond Stacking Ring Set
@Notorious Pink I just thought of you too... you might like this ring... lots of pink and purple: Shaun Leane White Gold, Pink Tourmaline & Rhodalite Ring Set

Here are all his rings so you can get an idea for his style:   Shaun Leane - 18ct Gold Fine Ring Collection

These rings are just examples, only because I'm a ring gal.  He has many other pieces which you can browse his website.

Since you mentioned Boucheron, Shaun designed the Queen of the Night necklace for Boucheron's 150th anniversary.  The flowers on the necklace open and close (be sure to click on the video to see how the mechanism works).
Shaun Leane for Boucheron: Queen of the Night « THE GEM STANDARD (wordpress.com)

If you might like him, he has a book (book is huge):
Shaun Leane: Leane, Shaun, Becker, Vivienne, Wilcox, Claire: 9781788840736: Amazon.com: Books

I don't own any of his pieces (he's very creative, but too modern and out there for me), but perhaps others might have his pieces and can chime in.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!
> View attachment 5303594


These are absolutely gorgeous. I keep coming back to look. Green is my favourite accent colour. I love emeralds but don’t own any.


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!
> View attachment 5303594


Look so perfect with your pink hair and HP!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Yes on high prices these days!  I'm a Chanel fan too, and since when did casual, cheap looking Chanel thong slides cost $1,425?
> But yes... we still cave and go for it.  By the way, this season, 22P... the pale pink leather espadrilles are back!  I made sure I snagged one this time.  FYI in case you are interested as they sold out so fast last season.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your other pieces. You have quite a unique taste in jewelry which is refreshing to look at.
> By the way, since you mentioned moto jacket, have you looked at Shaun Leane?  He is a British designer, and he's worked a lot with Alexander McQueen to accessorize his collection (that's really what made him famous).  Princess Beatrice's ring was designed by him, and the royal family has worn his bespoke pieces. He has won the UK Jeweler of the Year award multiple times. For me, his pieces are too modern, on the edge of gothic at times, but his pieces would go great with moto jackets.  A popular item is his iconic interlocking rings, which are individual rings you interlock to build a single ring look.
> 
> Here are examples of the interlocking collection that makes ring "sets": Shaun Leane Black & White Diamond Stacking Ring Set
> @Notorious Pink I just thought of you too... you might like this ring... lots of pink and purple: Shaun Leane White Gold, Pink Tourmaline & Rhodalite Ring Set
> 
> Here are all his rings so you can get an idea for his style:   Shaun Leane - 18ct Gold Fine Ring Collection
> 
> These rings are just examples, only because I'm a ring gal.  He has many other pieces which you can browse his website.
> 
> Since you mentioned Boucheron, Shaun designed the Queen of the Night necklace for Boucheron's 150th anniversary.  This flowers on the necklace open and close (be sure to click on the video to see how the mechanism works).
> Shaun Leane for Boucheron: Queen of the Night « THE GEM STANDARD (wordpress.com)
> 
> If you might like him, he has a book (book is huge):
> Shaun Leane: Leane, Shaun, Becker, Vivienne, Wilcox, Claire: 9781788840736: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I don't own any of his pieces (he's very creative, but too modern and out there for me), but perhaps others might have his pieces and can chime in.



Thank you so much! These designs are so fabulous! And, we will be in London, so it’s perfect  
am excited


----------



## 880

A bottle of Red said:


> It's very pretty but i have 3 concerns- 1) it's more fun than elegant (not sure what look you ultimately want)
> And 2) it kind of seems very expensive for a charm necklace 3) it seems very trendy & might look dated in a few years


Agree with you @A bottle of Red, thank you! DH loves the look right now, but it is very of the moment.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you so much! These designs are so fabulous! And, we will be in London, so it’s perfect
> am excited


Yea.. I figured this is so you!  He's hot with the Celebs... many love his "hook" earrings.    
It's perfect you are going to London!  He has a boutique there, and I am sure you will see some amazing bespoke pieces!


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Ugh. As you all know, I go to Mitchell’s at least once a month…my SA I’ve known forever and they always have good pieces in - I buy most of my basics there. There is a pair of pink Diamond Huggies and a matching bombe-style bracelet I’ve been sort-of-eyeing-but-not-really due to the price. Unfortunately i decided to try these emerald earrings on. I have NEVER seen emeralds this color. They are so clean inside!!!! I did not edit the color in this photo, but in person the color is uniform and is an electric green (like the fourth stone down on the left side). Obsessed again!
> View attachment 5303594


These are gorgeous.  I also absolutely love your two pendant stack. Perfect


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Happy anniversary @DS2006 ! Love your TSC!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Foundrae today and really liked the store. Young vibe. SAs spoke of h9w their moms (I think roughly my age lol prefer dainty WG pieces bc their grandmothers wore big YG pieces in the 1980s). I was like, yep  The can do WG by special order (at least six weeks, and no enamel)
> 
> first combo is the one I’m more likely to go with YG, big heart and a few charms (around 32K USD)
> 
> second pic is RG which no one seemed to like on me. roughly same price
> 
> chain 17K
> oversized heart 5100
> blue crescent medallion 3200
> small orb 900
> medium medallion with diamonds 3K
> 
> there is a downstairs (with sitting room and workshops) very nice
> 
> View attachment 5304373
> View attachment 5304374
> 
> 
> @Happyish, just saw below that you love Vhernier. Would love to hear more, or see photos! I love your aesthetic sensibility


I absolutely love this on you.  Its such a bold piece and it compliments your amazing cuff so well. I like them both actually as I love YG chain but RG charm placement is nice. Can’t wait to see what you get


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Ask your store to bring in fine Colombian emeralds.  Most emeralds in regular jewelry stores in pre-made jewelry are very included and not high quality (most are Zambian too).  I am sure your store can bring in loose fine emeralds.  They will pricey of course, but they are so beautiful.  I love emeralds.  Emeralds are my favorite colored gemstone.  For a fine emerald, you will most likely have to purchase a loose stone and get something made, but oh what fun!  Or, go with a retailer who specialized in fine colored gemstones such as JB Star, Bayco (Bayco is sold at BG in their Gem Room).
> 
> Of course, you will see fine emeralds at luxury brands (e.g. Tiffany, Cartier, not many big ones at VCA though).  They are pricey of course. Cartier has really nice emeralds on their 2nd floor (the colored gemstone floor).  Eye-popping Elizabeth Taylor size emeralds at eye popping prices too.        Train your eye to look at the best, then you will know and see what you like and want.
> 
> There is no other colored gemstone more bewitching to me than an emerald.  They are so gorgeous, and they just pop. Of the three precious gemstones (rubies, emerald, sapphire), emerald is my love.  Rubies and sapphires, while beautiful in their own right, don't have that same pop as the bright glowy green of an emerald.
> 
> Maybe head into the city and check out Cartier (Tiffany you may have to set up an appt and let the SA know you want to see them as the fine ones are rare, only a few pieces, and they sprinkle them in their boutiques throughout the country.  Last time I was there, they had this 4.5 ct. untreated Colombian emerald ring with such an amazing color... see if you can see that one.  BG had some nice emeralds too.
> 
> I think once you see fine emeralds, you will fall in love!  They make such a statement, and of course, they are emeralds... nothing else needs to be said.  You will look amazing in emeralds!  Your "pink" theme and emerald green are the bomb!  Beautiful combination!



I love the suggestion! I think you overestimate me (which I appreciate!!!) just a bit, though - I would have stones brought in, but I would probably not go to a very high-end boutique (Cartier, Bayco) to look at them. For me, it's more like, I have an opportunity to buy_ these_ earrings..._or not_. Will it add to my collection? What would I have to do to make it fit? And then if I got them I would go to London Jewelers to look at stones, if I needed something made to go with them or something else I've bought (I've been going back and forth on what to do with my riviera necklace, and if I got the emerald earrings, I think the best thing for me that wouldn't be so expensive is to just add a hook or clasp to the riviera setting, and then, as needed, have a drop made to add to the necklace). I know London's stone buyer and he's good. if I go to the super high-end places to look...._well, that's just too dangerous for me_. 

I am now, however, in love with emeralds, as you said!!! 

As you know, I generally prefer the high end name-brand jewelry, with a few exceptions that really speak to me (like the pieces I get from London now and then, usually to go with things I already have). VCA, Bruni, Cartier, etc. These emerald earrings _do_ speak to me, so I'm considering them. The designer of the earrings has been in the business for many years, she worked for Kathleen Dughi before she passed away, and now has her own very limited line, called Cairo. It looks to me more like a labor of love than anything else - everything is OOAK and very hard to find. Zero advertising. Her prices are commensurate for OOAK and well-made, although as a longtime customer, I do get a little negotiating room on it. If I did get the earrings, I would have to get some details on the stones with regard to value, but I seriously have never seen such beautiful ones before. The color, cut and clarity of these.  Most of her amazing pieces are not on the store website, but the pink diamond bracelet is.....and priced at $88k  although to be fair, it is stunning in person:



			https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/1272044-cairo-bracelets
		


I think I posted some of her other pieces previously - these are the matching earrings, which is what I came back to look at before seeing the emeralds. Behind it is a sapphire bracelet I tried on (it's not for me, I prefer bangles).




I love that Shaun Leane ring set. Such phenomenal work! It has a Stephen Webster vibe, but not so dark. And I LOVE the colors!!! That website is such a rabbit hole! 



rosebean said:


> Look so perfect with your pink hair and HP!



Thank you so much! 


[I keep trying to delete this last photo, sorry!!!!]


----------



## DS2006

Adding a picture of my new Temple St. Clair necklace with a VCA friend! I think they work together due to both having beading and obviously wouldn't be worn close together.


----------



## BigAkoya

@Notorious Pink 
Thanks for sharing your photos... I love that bangle!  It's so beautiful.  I vote yes.. get the bangle!  

Even better than the bangle is the website!  
I have not heard of Mitchell's, but I looked at the designers they carry, and they are netaporter.com come to life!      They carry so many clothing brands I like.  I am sure you can spend hours in that store.  You are so lucky.  

I also saw the jewelry brands they carry, and they carry Oscar Heyman!  Check out those pieces next time you are there.  You probably already saw some.  Oscar Heyman has exquisite colored gemstones.  The Heyman brothers also used to be jewelers creating pieces to the luxury houses including VCA, Cartier, and Tiffany.  If you see antique VCA mystery setting pieces, some were actually manufactured by Oscar Heyman with VCA only creating the design.  
Oscar Heyman has been trying to get on their own since the houses brought back in-house their manufacturing, but they can't quite seem to hit it big yet (I think some celeb needs to wear one of their pieces to get their name out there).  Nevertheless, check out their pieces... their stones are beautiful.  As FYI, the Oscar Heyman website is annoying as you have to email to ask for prices on many pieces.  The catalog is better as you can hover over and see the details including price.  Check them out: 
Here is the link to their online catalog:   Catalog - Oscar Heyman 

Thank you for sharing this website.  I'm going to check out what they have that netaporter.com does not.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Adding a picture of my new Temple St. Clair necklace with a VCA friend! I think they work together due to both having beading and obviously wouldn't be worn close together.
> 
> View attachment 5305151


They look great together.  Such old-world glamour!  Beautiful!  Modshot please?  
I certainly understand if you don't want to do a modshot.
I wouldn't as I'm shy, so I truly appreciate seeing modshots of others!

Gorgeous locket and chain!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> They look great together.  Such old-world glamour!  Beautiful!  Modshot please?
> I certainly understand if you don't want to do a modshot.
> I wouldn't as I'm shy, so I truly appreciate seeing modshots of others!
> 
> Gorgeous locket and chain!


Thanks!!! I will try to get a picture the next time I put on something besides sweats or a robe! lol! It is hard to do, but I will attempt it!


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> It kind of does!  But you may know that the deep color of green beryl is called emerald and the lighter color (which is too light to be called emerald) is simply called green beryl. It certainly does not have the value of fine emeralds, but I think it is beautiful in it's own right. I saved the picture as inspiration since one rarely sees the light green beryl!  (Aquamarine and morganite are in the beryl family, too, for those interested in gems! https://geology.com/minerals/beryl.shtml)


I did not know that--thank you for the information. By the way, it is a gorgeous stone.


----------



## Prada Prince

It’s finally here! Just collected my new emerald ring and I’m in love!




I’m so pleased with the result, and really impressed with the quick turnaround, having only commissioned it a week ago.



It’s a 0.5 carat pear-shaped Colombian emerald, set in yellow gold and flanked by two 0.03 carat diamonds (H, VS1).




I know it’s not the largest stone or anything of the sort but I’m so in love with it that I’ve been staring at my hand all evening…

And of course, complementing it with my Vert Cyprès Birkin!


----------



## jennlt

880 said:


> Happy anniversary @DS2006 ! Love your TSC!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Foundrae today and really liked the store. Young vibe. SAs spoke of h9w their moms (I think roughly my age lol prefer dainty WG pieces bc their grandmothers wore big YG pieces in the 1980s). I was like, yep  The can do WG by special order (at least six weeks, and no enamel)
> 
> first combo is the one I’m more likely to go with YG, big heart and a few charms (around 32K USD)
> 
> second pic is RG which no one seemed to like on me. roughly same price
> 
> chain 17K
> oversized heart 5100
> blue crescent medallion 3200
> small orb 900
> medium medallion with diamonds 3K
> 
> there is a downstairs (with sitting room and workshops) very nice
> 
> View attachment 5304373
> View attachment 5304374
> 
> 
> @Happyish, just saw below that you love Vhernier. Would love to hear more, or see photos! I love your aesthetic sensibility



Thanks for sharing your Foundrae experience! Both necklaces are beautiful on you but your first choice in the yellow gold with the lapis charms looks absolutely spectacular with your Verdura cuff. 

I have been hesitant to purchase a Foundrae necklace because I seem to wear my necklaces less and less and it's a bit spendy to only wear it a couple times a year. I have a VCA Magic long pendant that I've only worn twice in the four years that I've owned it and the same goes for my Mimi So, Tiffany and Ippolita necklaces. I bought them all in yellow 18K several years ago after I was diagnosed with a nickel allergy and my cost per wear is absurdly high because they rarely see the light of day. I tend to keep my accessories simple with a watch, a couple bracelets and my wedding rings.

I noticed that you mentioned Vhernier and I am considering the Calla bracelet to add to my stack. That is a piece I would wear often and for years to come.

If you decide to purchase the Foundrae necklace, I may just live vicariously through you


----------



## 880

jennlt said:


> Thanks for sharing your Foundrae experience! Both necklaces are beautiful on you but your first choice in the yellow gold with the lapis charms looks absolutely spectacular with your Verdura cuff.
> 
> I have been hesitant to purchase a Foundrae necklace because I seem to wear my necklaces less and less and it's a bit spendy to only wear it a couple times a year. I have a VCA Magic long pendant that I've only worn twice in the four years that I've owned it and the same goes for my Mimi So, Tiffany and Ippolita necklaces. I bought them all in yellow 18K several years ago after I was diagnosed with a nickel allergy and my cost per wear is absurdly high because they rarely see the light of day. I tend to keep my accessories simple with a watch, a couple bracelets and my wedding rings.
> 
> I noticed that you mentioned Vhernier and I am considering the Calla bracelet to add to my stack. That is a piece I would wear often and for years to come.
> 
> If you decide to purchase the Foundrae necklace, I may just live vicariously through you



Thanks so much! I appreciate everyone weighing in with such fabulous advice! Thank you @Happyish, @BigAkoya, @Cool Breeze, @A bottle of Red, @missie1, and others 

I loved the way the Foundrae necklace looked on me, but I thought it was pricy for a charm necklace. (I also love the way plenty of things look, and I don’t necessarily need/want to purchase them). However, DH has asked me repeatedly several times whether I’ve reconsidered getting it (as he _really_ loves it. he thinks its a fun piece for everyday, and it could be dressed up or down.

When I consider getting any piece, I intend to wear it daily (at least initially). That’s to get myself comfortable with a new piece style wise and also to begin to get a sense of future cost per wear. Whether it May already be on the wane style wise doesn’t necessarily bother me, as I wear things irrespective of fashion. I tend to like things that may seem a bit dated to others. This particular piece is too expensive IMO unless you intend to get the value back in frequent cost per wear. Don’t know if I will get sick of it too easily or not, but it helps thst you can play with it, change it. All food for thought.


----------



## 880

jennlt said:


> I noticed that you mentioned Vhernier and I am considering the Calla bracelet to add to my stack. That is a piece I would wear often and for years to come.



I hope you will share an action pic whenever and whatever you decide 

is there a reason you don’t wear the VCA Magic, the Tiffany, the mimi, or the Ippolita? are they no longer your taste?  I would rather rehome than keep stuff I don’t wear, and my taste tends towards bold, whether in fashion jewelry or fine jewelry.

i mentioned to DH that the Foundrae was rather expensive for a charm necklace, and he laughed and said so is VCA alhambra. It is nice that on a freezing cold day, after breakfast, DH is the kind of person to say, let’s go look at the new jewelry place someone told us about lol. He loves to shop, but he also can spend hours asking questions about clothing or jewelry as design, craft, process, and history. Not to mention the final piece.


----------



## Yodabest

Notorious Pink said:


> I love the suggestion! I think you overestimate me (which I appreciate!!!) just a bit, though - I would have stones brought in, but I would probably not go to a very high-end boutique (Cartier, Bayco) to look at them. For me, it's more like, I have an opportunity to buy_ these_ earrings..._or not_. Will it add to my collection? What would I have to do to make it fit? And then if I got them I would go to London Jewelers to look at stones, if I needed something made to go with them or something else I've bought (I've been going back and forth on what to do with my riviera necklace, and if I got the emerald earrings, I think the best thing for me that wouldn't be so expensive is to just add a hook or clasp to the riviera setting, and then, as needed, have a drop made to add to the necklace). I know London's stone buyer and he's good. if I go to the super high-end places to look...._well, that's just too dangerous for me_.
> 
> I am now, however, in love with emeralds, as you said!!!
> 
> As you know, I generally prefer the high end name-brand jewelry, with a few exceptions that really speak to me (like the pieces I get from London now and then, usually to go with things I already have). VCA, Bruni, Cartier, etc. These emerald earrings _do_ speak to me, so I'm considering them. The designer of the earrings has been in the business for many years, she worked for Kathleen Dughi before she passed away, and now has her own very limited line, called Cairo. It looks to me more like a labor of love than anything else - everything is OOAK and very hard to find. Zero advertising. Her prices are commensurate for OOAK and well-made, although as a longtime customer, I do get a little negotiating room on it. If I did get the earrings, I would have to get some details on the stones with regard to value, but I seriously have never seen such beautiful ones before. The color, cut and clarity of these.  Most of her amazing pieces are not on the store website, but the pink diamond bracelet is.....and priced at $88k  although to be fair, it is stunning in person:
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/1272044-cairo-bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> I think I posted some of her other pieces previously - these are the matching earrings, which is what I came back to look at before seeing the emeralds. Behind it is a sapphire bracelet I tried on (it's not for me, I prefer bangles).
> 
> View attachment 5305015
> 
> 
> I love that Shaun Leane ring set. Such phenomenal work! It has a Stephen Webster vibe, but not so dark. And I LOVE the colors!!! That website is such a rabbit hole!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> [I keep trying to delete this last photo, sorry!!!!]
> 
> View attachment 5305014



Do you have suggestions for brands to check out at London Jewelers? They have such a fantastic selection but it can be overwhelming!


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> I hope you will share an action pic whenever and whatever you decide
> 
> is there a reason you don’t wear the VCA Magic, the Tiffany, the mimi, or the Ippolita? are they no longer your taste?  I would rather rehome than keep stuff I don’t wear, and my taste tends towards bold, whether in fashion jewelry or fine jewelry.
> 
> i mentioned to DH that the Foundrae was rather expensive for a charm necklace, and he laughed and said so is VCA alhambra. It is nice that on a freezing cold day, after breakfast, DH is the kind of person to say, let’s go look at the new jewelry place someone told us about lol. He loves to shop, but he also can spend hours asking questions about clothing or jewelry as design, craft, process, and history. Not to mention the final piece.


He's definitely a keeper. 
You know you're in trouble when they say, "Don't you have enough jewelry?"


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> He's definitely a keeper.
> You know you're in trouble when they say, "Don't you have enough jewelry?"



Thank you! I should add that I have relatively few pieces compared to many of you lovely ladies, and I am just starting my foray into fine jewelry. It also helps that I am not as interested in the stratosphere of fine gems as much as metalwork design

also, DH just semi retired, so for many years, when he was working zillions of hours, he did not have the time, the inclination, or to be honest, the wherewithal, to even think of, much less purchase, fancy things . Now, he’s like, what are you doing? Where are you going? Don’t you want my opinionon X,Y,Z, which has it’s own issues lol

hugs


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> @Notorious Pink
> Thanks for sharing your photos... I love that bangle!  It's so beautiful.  I vote yes.. get the bangle!
> 
> Even better than the bangle is the website!
> I have not heard of Mitchell's, but I looked at the designers they carry, and they are netaporter.com come to life!      They carry so many clothing brands I like.  I am sure you can spend hours in that store.  You are so lucky.
> 
> I also saw the jewelry brands they carry, and they carry Oscar Heyman!  Check out those pieces next time you are there.  You probably already saw some.  Oscar Heyman has exquisite colored gemstones.  The Heyman brothers also used to be jewelers creating pieces to the luxury houses including VCA, Cartier, and Tiffany.  If you see antique VCA mystery setting pieces, some were actually manufactured by Oscar Heyman with VCA only creating the design.
> Oscar Heyman has been trying to get on their own since the houses brought back in-house their manufacturing, but they can't quite seem to hit it big yet (I think some celeb needs to wear one of their pieces to get their name out there).  Nevertheless, check out their pieces... their stones are beautiful.  As FYI, the Oscar Heyman website is annoying as you have to email to ask for prices on many pieces.  The catalog is better as you can hover over and see the details including price.  Check them out:
> Here is the link to their online catalog:   Catalog - Oscar Heyman
> 
> Thank you for sharing this website.  I'm going to check out what they have that netaporter.com does not.



Thank you!!!

So, Mitchell's was a local boutique in Huntington (about an 8 minute drive for me) called Marsh's, which was purchased maybe 20 years ago. Prior to that they owned two boutiques in CT (Greenwich and Westport - they also carried Hermès before the Greenwich H boutique opened). Marsh's had previously been a men's store. I'm guessing that it was chosen for a variety of reasons, including that one of the Mitchell sons, Chris, lives nearby (his kids go to school with my younger son). He's always there running it. And remember my former SA from Manhasset Hermès runs the women's department at the boutique, so it's like spending time with a friend when I go in.

Since then they've added boutiques in SF, Palo Alto (both Wilkes Bashford), Seattle, Portland, and Tigard, OR (all Mario's). The thing is, each boutique is different - not every boutique carries everything. If you look at any item online, it will show the store(s) where its located. They will absolutely bring anything in from another store (although I personally refrain from requesting things located in the west coast stores), and I have had pieces brought in directly from the designers if the stores didn't have it (notably a Bogner ski jacket I saw in the Gorsuch catalog but wanted to try first). They have some very solid relationships, and during lockdown they had these fun zoom sessions with jewelry designers (I spent a fabulous hour enjoying a presentation and Q&A session with Temple St Clair!). 

So....no Oscar Heyman at the boutique. Mitchell's is relatively small compared to the CT stores (and by that I mean the women's section is probably at least 3-4000sf, but the CT shops have multiple floors and a massive jewelry counter). They always have a presence of certain designers - Temple, Nam Cho, some Kwiat. They've brought in more Bruni for me, but not as much Stephen Webster as they used to. They will cycle some designers in and out, like Pomellato and Paolo Costagli (who I met at the Greenwich boutique). But, like I said, they will bring anything in.They pride themselves on their customer service (full coffee/snack bar, tv, water/beverage service). I love going to look, but yeah, they make it very easy to buy.

I do love Oscar Heyman and I agree about the website - thank you for the tip!!!

Also, unfortunately, they have far more physical inventory than they show online. Maybe 1/2 their inventory is online.

I will keep you all posted on the earrings. 



PC1984 said:


> Do you have suggestions for brands to check out at London Jewelers? They have such a fantastic selection but it can be overwhelming!



Do you mean in person or online? Because there is so much they don't have online. Usually when I go, I first go to VCA ("just to look"), then to the main salon and just walk around. The thing is, they will put some very pretty things in the Two salon as well. 
For TDF pieces, head to the back wall of the main salon where all the big diamonds and serious gemstones are. Once you've been there a few times, you'll see it doesn't take much time to take a look at all the showcases in the main salon, and peek at Bulgari, too. The designers are just interspersed all around, and honestly I love the London designs as well -


----------



## Yodabest

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> So, Mitchell's was a local boutique in Huntington (about an 8 minute drive for me) called Marsh's, which was purchased maybe 20 years ago. Prior to that they owned two boutiques in CT (Greenwich and Westport - they also carried Hermès before the Greenwich H boutique opened). Marsh's had previously been a men's store. I'm guessing that it was chosen for a variety of reasons, including that one of the Mitchell sons, Chris, lives nearby (his kids go to school with my younger son). He's always there running it. And remember my former SA from Manhasset Hermès runs the women's department at the boutique, so it's like spending time with a friend when I go in.
> 
> Since then they've added boutiques in SF, Palo Alto (both Wilkes Bashford), Seattle, Portland, and Tigard, OR (all Mario's). The thing is, each boutique is different - not every boutique carries everything. If you look at any item online, it will show the store(s) where its located. They will absolutely bring anything in from another store (although I personally refrain from requesting things located in the west coast stores), and I have had pieces brought in directly from the designers if the stores didn't have it (notably a Bogner ski jacket I saw in the Gorsuch catalog but wanted to try first). They have some very solid relationships, and during lockdown they had these fun zoom sessions with jewelry designers (I spent a fabulous hour enjoying a presentation and Q&A session with Temple St Clair!).
> 
> So....no Oscar Heyman at the boutique. Mitchell's is relatively small compared to the CT stores (and by that I mean the women's section is probably at least 3-4000sf, but the CT shops have multiple floors and a massive jewelry counter). They always have a presence of certain designers - Temple, Nam Cho, some Kwiat. They've brought in more Bruni for me, but not as much Stephen Webster as they used to. They will cycle some designers in and out, like Pomellato and Paolo Costagli (who I met at the Greenwich boutique). But, like I said, they will bring anything in.They pride themselves on their customer service (full coffee/snack bar, tv, water/beverage service). I love going to look, but yeah, they make it very easy to buy.
> 
> I do love Oscar Heyman and I agree about the website - thank you for the tip!!!
> 
> Also, unfortunately, they have far more physical inventory than they show online. Maybe 1/2 their inventory is online.
> 
> I will keep you all posted on the earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean in person or online? Because there is so much they don't have online. Usually when I go, I first go to VCA ("just to look"), then to the main salon and just walk around. The thing is, they will put some very pretty things in the Two salon as well.
> For TDF pieces, head to the back wall of the main salon where all the big diamonds and serious gemstones are. Once you've been there a few times, you'll see it doesn't take much time to take a look at all the showcases in the main salon, and peek at Bulgari, too. The designers are just interspersed all around, and honestly I love the London designs as well -
> 
> View attachment 5306033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306035



Thank you!!! Yes I meant in person! I’ll likely be there this week. I always feel like a tourist at one of those fancy jewelry stores on the islands there because I don’t know where to begin     I usually stick to VCA and Cartier where I’m extremely loyal, in fact just made some fun purchases there during champions in December.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> They look great together.  Such old-world glamour!  Beautiful!  Modshot please?
> I certainly understand if you don't want to do a modshot.
> I wouldn't as I'm shy, so I truly appreciate seeing modshots of others!
> 
> Gorgeous locket and chain!


Thank you! I have a hard time getting a decent modeling shot, but here is my attempt!


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I have a hard time getting a decent modeling shot, but here is my attempt!
> 
> View attachment 5306081


Truly lovely and a great match to your vca. And I love your RING…


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I have a hard time getting a decent modeling shot, but here is my attempt!
> 
> View attachment 5306081


So gorgeous... everything!  It goes great with your bracelet. 
I love the locket, and my eyes goes there first.  Your chain also catches the eye.  It is so beautiful and quite striking.  Not your usual link chain for sure!  Beautiful pieces!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> Adding a picture of my new Temple St. Clair necklace with a VCA friend! I think they work together due to both having beading and obviously wouldn't be worn close together.
> 
> View attachment 5305151


congrats! love the details of the TSC, very intriguing and sophisticated!


----------



## Yodabest

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I have a hard time getting a decent modeling shot, but here is my attempt!
> 
> View attachment 5306081



What a beautiful combination!


----------



## cayman718

Does anyone own or have looked into Margot McKinney’s pieces?  I’ve been eyeing her creations for a while.  She does stunning work with Australian opals, colored gemstones and pearls.  Her pieces are kaleidoscopes of color invoking the sparkling waters of the sea.  I’ve been having so much fun drooling over her website, a few pics below.









						Coloured Stones
					

Margot McKinney. Margot McKinney's jewellery is inspired by the vibrant, exotic textures and colours that are so abundant in the natural world.




					margotmckinney.com
				









@880 I can totally see the Opal Isle cuff on you and the pink spinel and pearl earrings on @Notorious Pink.

Another designer I’ve eyed for a long time is Coomi.  She also does beautiful work with colored gemstones, especially paraibas and emeralds @BigAkoya.

I would love to hear about any experiences TPFers have had with items from these designers.


----------



## 880

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I have a hard time getting a decent modeling shot, but here is my attempt!
> 
> View attachment 5306081


Beautiful ! And so is the necklace 

@cayman718, thank you for thinking of me! The colors are so gorgeous! Wow!
JMO, the prices for some gorgeous items containing Keshi or freshwater pearls seem relatively high compared to some mixed pearl and semi precious designs on the Verdura site).

i know very little about spinel, except it’s beautiful,  and I am hoping to learn more.


----------



## BigAkoya

cayman718 said:


> Does anyone own or have looked into Margot McKinney’s pieces?  I’ve been eyeing her creations for a while.  She does stunning work with Australian opals, colored gemstones and pearls.  Her pieces are kaleidoscopes of color invoking the sparkling waters of the sea.  I’ve been having so much fun drooling over her website, a few pics below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloured Stones
> 
> 
> Margot McKinney. Margot McKinney's jewellery is inspired by the vibrant, exotic textures and colours that are so abundant in the natural world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margotmckinney.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306349
> View attachment 5306350
> View attachment 5306351
> 
> 
> @880 I can totally see the Opal Isle cuff on you and the pink spinel and pearl earrings on @Notorious Pink.
> 
> Another designer I’ve eyed for a long time is Coomi.  She also does beautiful work with colored gemstones, especially paraibas and emeralds @BigAkoya.
> 
> I would love to hear about any experiences TPFers have had with items from these designers.


Hi!  Thank you for thinking of me!  I have not heard of Margot Mckinney, but some of her pieces look nice, so I will check it out.

I have looked at Coomi pieces.  Coomi is kind of quirky to me as they try to be a fine jeweler, but they are more what I would call an artistic jeweler.  A subtle difference, but an important one.  Their designs are very artistic and creative (they have this tribal, South Pacific vibe to me).  However, their stones are not the best quality from what I have seen, and the stone is not their primary focus.  If you decide to get something Coomi, I would say love it for the design, as I do think some of their designs are very unique.

If you are more focused on the stone (vs. an artsy jewelry design), try Omi Prive.  They are a well known brand for colored gemstones, and they win awards all the time.  They do a lot of paraibas.  I am sure you know from looking at paraibas, the color varies a lot.  Most are too pale and not the valued "neon blue turquoise" which those are probably not true paraibas.
Here is their website:   Collections - Omi Privé (omiprive.com)
It's another one of those websites like Oscar Heyman that are annoying with "Inquire for Pricing."   Here are two pieces to give you an idea of their designs and stone color.
Omi Prive Oval Paraiba Tourmaline & Diamond Double Halo Ring in Platinum | Borsheims
Omi Prive Platinum 4.17ct Pear Shape Paraiba Tourmaline & Diamond Ring – Moyer Fine Jewelers

One warning on paraibas in case you are not aware...
A "paraiba" by its gem name is a cuprian elbiate tourmaline.  Only stones that come from Paraiba, Brazil are true paraibas (hence the name). They are neon blue, they glow like they are radioactive. You can't miss it when you see one, and after you have seen one, you want no other.  Many dealers use the name paraiba very loosely, and you are actually getting a stone from Africa.  A true paraiba is only from Brazil, and it commands a high price.  "Paraibas" from Africa are not what the trade would call a true paraiba, and African stones, while still expensive, do not command the high dollar a true Brazilian Paraiba does.  The African stone color is still beautiful, but one should not overpay for an African stone thinking it's a true Brazilian paraiba.  If you plan to spend a lot of money on a paraiba, I highly recommend you get one that is certified or get the stone certified.  Country of origin matters.  This is similar to Burma rubies vs. Mozambique rubies; there is a big difference in price based on the country of origin.

Here is a good high level explanation of Paraibas.  A true Paraiba is quite rare, so many dealers use the African stones.  They are still beautiful, but you should know what you are buying.
PARAÍBA VS. PARAÍBA-TYPE TOURMALINE - WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? - Omi Privé (omiprive.com)

Don't get me wrong, African paraibas are not bad stones. There are some very fine African stones (including rubies). Some people do not care about stone origin and characteristics and care more about the artistic design of the jewelry piece (e.g. tons of people love to buy creative jewelry at Art & Craft shows).

For me, I am all about the quality of the stone and country of origin, especially for the pricey stones.  The jewelry design is secondary to me, and I have a wide tolerance for say, ring settings, as long as the stone is a fine stone.  Hence, my view on Coomi as anytime I see a piece of jewelry with a colored stone, my eye zooms right to the stone.  I would categorize Coomi as an artistic creative jewelry company and not as a fine gemstone company.  Maybe look at Coomi from that perspective, like a David Yurman or Ippolita, and I think you will appreciate them.  As I mentioned though, it's all preference and I share this for another point of view.

P.S.  @Notorious Pink this reminded me... I am sure you know this, but just in case... I saw Mitchells carries Omi Prive.  However, when I clicked on the website, there were not any pieces.  There may be a few in the stores.  As you can guess, the pieces are one of a kind. Just FYI.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PC1984 said:


> Thank you!!! Yes I meant in person! I’ll likely be there this week. I always feel like a tourist at one of those fancy jewelry stores on the islands there because I don’t know where to begin     I usually stick to VCA and Cartier where I’m extremely loyal, in fact just made some fun purchases there during champions in December.



If you feel overwhelmed, then just do VCA and the main salon. I don't mind just walking around and looking. The SAs are very helpful and they understand people come to look. Enjoy! 

If you go Thursday-Saturday, Lafayette 148 is having trunk show. I like their pieces to balance out my Zimmermann stuff. They moved next Tory Burch.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> P.S.  @Notorious Pink this reminded me... I am sure you know this, but just in case... I saw Mitchells carries Omi Prive.  However, when I clicked on the website, there were not any pieces.  There may be a few in the stores.  As you can guess, the pieces are one of a kind. Just FYI.



Yes, I've seen that. I love Omi Prive, too. I'm sure they have pieces, but not on the website. 
There is like a "second layer" website the SAs have access to where I believe they can see all of the inventory. When I go back to visit the earrings I'll see if they have anything. 

What's a little sad is that my boutique had a fabulous jewelry specialist who retired during lockdown. She could find out/get anything. They have not replaced her, and I doubt they will, since the jewelry counter is pretty manageable by whomever is there.


----------



## Yodabest

Notorious Pink said:


> If you feel overwhelmed, then just do VCA and the main salon. I don't mind just walking around and looking. The SAs are very helpful and they understand people come to look. Enjoy!
> 
> If you go Thursday-Saturday, Lafayette 148 is having trunk show. I like their pieces to balance out my Zimmermann stuff. They moved next Tory Burch.



Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## jennlt

880 said:


> I hope you will share an action pic whenever and whatever you decide
> 
> *is there a reason you don’t wear the VCA Magic, the Tiffany, the mimi, or the Ippolita? are they no longer your taste?  I would rather rehome than keep stuff I don’t wear, and my taste tends towards bold, whether in fashion jewelry or fine jewelry.*
> 
> i mentioned to DH that the Foundrae was rather expensive for a charm necklace, and he laughed and said so is VCA alhambra. It is nice that on a freezing cold day, after breakfast, DH is the kind of person to say, let’s go look at the new jewelry place someone told us about lol. He loves to shop, but he also can spend hours asking questions about clothing or jewelry as design, craft, process, and history. Not to mention the final piece.



I had to think about this for a bit lol  One reason is now that we live closer to family and thus see them more often, I try to be sensitive to the differences of disposable income. I wear fewer pieces of jewelry to keep the peace and the necklaces are the collateral damage of my decision. I plan to keep what I have in the hopes that I will feel comfortable wearing them again someday.

We also live in a smaller, more casual city than we used to and I find myself dressing more casually, too.

I completely agree that there's no point in keeping an item that I won't use and I did rehome several pieces including this gorgeous Pomellato necklace. It was so heavy that the flat edges of the links cut into the sides of my neck when I wore it (I have ridiculously sensitive skin).


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I have a hard time getting a decent modeling shot, but here is my attempt!
> 
> View attachment 5306081


Beautiful!


----------



## FineJewelryNoobie

Hello! Im new here. Just our of curiosity, which fine jewelry do you prefer: Tiffany/Piaget/VCA? 

I dont have my eye on anything in specific from Tiffany atm but I tried on the Carnelian Sweet Alhambra bracelet today and it was gorgeous but for such a small alhambra, it costs over 2K here in Australia. Now I have my eye on Piaget Rose bracelet and it costs 1560 here. Both are rose gold and both single motif. But of course piaget is fully rose gold whereas VCA of course has a Carnelian than full rose gold. 

Since it will be my first (of many hopefully!) fine jewellry, I'd like to make a good choice. Any advise? 

Thank you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

The piaget rose is beautiful! Does either one make your heart sing?


----------



## 880

FineJewelryNoobie said:


> Hello! Im new here. Just our of curiosity, which fine jewelry do you prefer: Tiffany/Piaget/VCA?
> 
> I dont have my eye on anything in specific from Tiffany atm but I tried on the Carnelian Sweet Alhambra bracelet today and it was gorgeous but for such a small alhambra, it costs over 2K here in Australia. Now I have my eye on Piaget Rose bracelet and it costs 1560 here. Both are rose gold and both single motif. But of course piaget is fully rose gold whereas VCA of course has a Carnelian than full rose gold.
> 
> Since it will be my first (of many hopefully!) fine jewellry, I'd like to make a good choice. Any advise?
> 
> Thank you!


Buy what you love  and welcome!

I thought long and hard about the foundrae piece (YG chain with four medallions) that  I tried on last week. I listened to the various pros and cons everyone kindly shared; plus everything DH had to say (he adored it). Then we visited a variety of other boutiques on my list and bergdorfs to see alternatives.

I went back this week with my own pendants, to determine whether the chain was well made and versatile. DH and I both loved the way it all looked together, but the definitive factor for me what that the pieces also worked well separately and with my own russian aquamarine pin/pendant (fourth pic) and my borrocal torso pendant (which is quite heavy). It all worked together really well

Third pic is what I purchased: foundrae necklace all together







thank you all again for all of your help. Those of you that were skeptical of it, also really helped DH and me to see all the issues and come to a better decision


----------



## BigAkoya

FineJewelryNoobie said:


> Hello! Im new here. Just our of curiosity, which fine jewelry do you prefer: Tiffany/Piaget/VCA?
> 
> I dont have my eye on anything in specific from Tiffany atm but I tried on the Carnelian Sweet Alhambra bracelet today and it was gorgeous but for such a small alhambra, it costs over 2K here in Australia. Now I have my eye on Piaget Rose bracelet and it costs 1560 here. Both are rose gold and both single motif. But of course piaget is fully rose gold whereas VCA of course has a Carnelian than full rose gold.
> 
> Since it will be my first (of many hopefully!) fine jewellry, I'd like to make a good choice. Any advise?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi!  Welcome!  We're a bunch of friendly, jewelry obsessed people, and we get excited easy when we see bling!  
So please feel free to post your bling!     

My thoughts on your question... 
You are on the VCA forum, so I assume you like VCA.  VCA is pricey, and yes, it's not worth it if you look at it in terms of the value of the raw materials.  From that perspective, any luxury fine jewelry is "not worth it" even Piaget.  You can probably get a similar dainty rose bracelet for about $500.00 or less.  

Buying luxury jewelry brands is not about value.  It is about the feeling you get when you wear it.  The feeling of how you love seeing that Carnelian Alhambra on your wrist, and yes, the feeling that "it's VCA!"
These feelings are priceless.   

$500.00 may seem like a lot now, but in the scope of life, you will not remember the $500.00.  
What you will remember is how glad you are you splurged on a piece you love, a piece that gives you an ear to ear grin every time you wear it. 

I would suggest asking yourself... if both pieces were the same price, which would you choose?  Which piece gives you the biggest grin?  Whatever piece that is, I would get that one.  

For me, hands down I would choose VCA.  It's a top luxury brand, and your Alhambra choice is iconic.  The carnelian pops. 
The Piaget rose bracelet is nice too, but to me, it's not really anything special.  If you are only considering it because it's cheaper, I have a gut feel you will still want the VCA.  

Buying what you really love actually saves you money in the long term. 
Compromising can be costly as you still dream of purchasing that piece you really love.  

Both pieces are lovely; just remember to look in the mirror and see which piece gives you the bigger grin.  
I hope that helps in your decision.  Good luck to you and welcome!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Buy what you love  and welcome!
> 
> I thought long and hard about the foundrae piece (YG chain with four medallions) that  I tried on last week. I listened to the various pros and cons everyone kindly shared; plus everything DH had to say (he adored it). Then we visited a variety of other boutiques on my list and bergdorfs to see alternatives.
> 
> I went back this week with my own pendants, to determine whether the chain was well made and versatile. DH and I both loved the way it all looked together, but the definitive factor for me what that the pieces also worked well separately and with my own russian aquamarine pin/pendant (fourth pic) and my borrocal torso pendant (which is quite heavy). It all worked together really well
> 
> Third pic is what I purchased: foundrae necklace all together
> 
> View attachment 5309192
> View attachment 5309191
> View attachment 5309190
> View attachment 5309189
> View attachment 5309202
> 
> thank you all again for all of your help. Those of you that were skeptical of it, also really helped DH and me to see all the issues and come to a better decision


Gorgeous!  I'm so glad you purchased it.  It so you!  It hangs perfectly on you.  Love the earrings you paired with it!


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> Buy what you love  and welcome!
> 
> I thought long and hard about the foundrae piece (YG chain with four medallions) that  I tried on last week. I listened to the various pros and cons everyone kindly shared; plus everything DH had to say (he adored it). Then we visited a variety of other boutiques on my list and bergdorfs to see alternatives.
> 
> I went back this week with my own pendants, to determine whether the chain was well made and versatile. DH and I both loved the way it all looked together, but the definitive factor for me what that the pieces also worked well separately and with my own russian aquamarine pin/pendant (fourth pic) and my borrocal torso pendant (which is quite heavy). It all worked together really well
> 
> Third pic is what I purchased: foundrae necklace all together
> 
> View attachment 5309192
> View attachment 5309191
> View attachment 5309190
> View attachment 5309189
> View attachment 5309202
> 
> thank you all again for all of your help. Those of you that were skeptical of it, also really helped DH and me to see all the issues and come to a better decision


I'm so excited for you. It's good practice to weigh pros and cons and even better when the pros outweigh the cons, as in your case. It looks elegant, yet also youthful and fun. I really dont think it's a trendy design as charm-pendant style pieces have been seemingly around forever and since the chain allows you to interchange the pendant you already have, it is an even better decision. It is beautiful. Good choice.


----------



## 880

Thank you @BigAkoya, @Happyish, @glamourbag, @missie1, @A bottle of Red, and others who have given me a lot of solid advice on jewelry and pros and cons to watch for re the Foundrae piece and others. It also helped to have a cooling off period when I went elsewhere to try on options and alternatives. You guys are the best! 

@jennlt, I hope that you will be able to wear more of your favorite pieces eventually. Family can be tough; I often deflect and say got a great deal on line somewhere. It helps that i also wear fashion or costume jewelry and mix things up, so it’s hard for the casual observer to figure out what the heck I am wearing lol


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, @Happyish, @glamourbag, @missie1, @A bottle of Red, and others who have given me a lot of solid advice on jewelry and pros and cons to watch for re the Foundrae piece and others. It also helped to have a cooling off period when I went elsewhere to try on options and alternatives. You guys are the best!
> 
> @jennlt, I hope that you will be able to wear more of your favorite pieces eventually. Family can be tough; I often deflect and say got a great deal on line somewhere. It helps that i also wear fashion or costume jewelry and mix things up, so it’s hard for the casual observer to figure out what the heck I am wearing lol


@880 you are so charming - love this comment and your new charm necklace feels unique and interesting and special - love that your DH is so much a part of your jewelry journey.
This ongoing discussion has been so interesting to me.
Everyone’s posts are so informative
@BigAkoys - not sure what your day job is; but your passion for and knowledge of jewelry is impressive.


----------



## TankerToad

@880 the celestial charm on your new necklace reminds me of the Dior 2 sided necklace a beautiful friend of mine just got -


----------



## TankerToad

TankerToad said:


> @880 you are so charming - love this comment and your new charm necklace feels unique and interesting and special - love that your DH is so much a part of your jewelry journey.
> This ongoing discussion has been so interesting to me.
> Everyone’s posts are so informative
> @BigAkoya - not sure what your day job is; but your passion for and knowledge of jewelry is impressive.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BigAkoya, this is really good advice.  I have to try to remember this!

*Buying what you really love actually saves you money in the long term.
Compromising can be costly as you still dream of purchasing that piece you really love.*


----------



## jennlt

880 said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, @Happyish, @glamourbag, @missie1, @A bottle of Red, and others who have given me a lot of solid advice on jewelry and pros and cons to watch for re the Foundrae piece and others. It also helped to have a cooling off period when I went elsewhere to try on options and alternatives. You guys are the best!
> 
> @jennlt, I hope that you will be able to wear more of your favorite pieces eventually. Family can be tough; I often deflect and say got a great deal on line somewhere. It helps that i also wear fashion or costume jewelry and mix things up, so it’s hard for the casual observer to figure out what the heck I am wearing lol



Congratulations on your gorgeous Foundrae necklace. It looks like it will be a very versatile part of your jewelry wardrobe and I hope you wear it in good health!

Thanks for your supportive thoughts regarding my situation; it's wonderful having someone who understands how difficult family dynamics can be. My family members are not shy about asking how much my jewelry cost and I even had one family member ask me to hold out my hands so that she could take a picture of my jewelry to show her co-workers  For now, I feel my best option is to have a sense of humor about the whole thing and wear what I'm comfortable wearing.


----------



## DS2006

jennlt said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous Foundrae necklace. It looks like it will be a very versatile part of your jewelry wardrobe and I hope you wear it in good health!
> 
> Thanks for your supportive thoughts regarding my situation; it's wonderful having someone who understands how difficult family dynamics can be. My family members are not shy about asking how much my jewelry cost and I even had one family member ask me to hold out my hands so that she could take a picture of my jewelry to show her co-workers  For now, I feel my best option is to have a sense of humor about the whole thing and wear what I'm comfortable wearing.



It is so crazy to me that anyone would be so rude as to ask price. I’d just answer…oh, it was somewhere between $500 and $50,000. That would be my nice answer.


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @TankerToad for your kind words! DH would also thank you if he knew! 
I also love your friends medallion! 
hugs 

@jennlt, wow, I have no words re the behavior of those family members


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> @880 you are so charming - love this comment and your new charm necklace feels unique and interesting and special - love that your DH is so much a part of your jewelry journey.
> This ongoing discussion has been so interesting to me.
> Everyone’s posts are so informative
> @BigAkoys - not sure what your day job is; but your passion for and knowledge of jewelry is impressive.


Thank you, you made my day.   
My day job is in a conservative (think suits), stuffy, male-dominated industry, but I love what I do.  It is however, completely opposite of jewelry and all things girly girl.  Jewelry (and gemstones) is my happy place, my time to unwind.


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> My day job is in a conservative (think suits), stuffy, male-dominated industry, but I love what I do. It is however, completely opposite of jewelry and all things girly girl. Jewelry (and gemstones) is my happy place, my time to unwind.



well, are you more like Rachel, Jessica, Donna, Katrina or Samantha?


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> well, are you more like Rachel, Jessica, Donna, Katrina or Samantha?


I plead the Fifth!


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Buy what you love  and welcome!
> 
> I thought long and hard about the foundrae piece (YG chain with four medallions) that  I tried on last week. I listened to the various pros and cons everyone kindly shared; plus everything DH had to say (he adored it). Then we visited a variety of other boutiques on my list and bergdorfs to see alternatives.
> 
> I went back this week with my own pendants, to determine whether the chain was well made and versatile. DH and I both loved the way it all looked together, but the definitive factor for me what that the pieces also worked well separately and with my own russian aquamarine pin/pendant (fourth pic) and my borrocal torso pendant (which is quite heavy). It all worked together really well
> 
> Third pic is what I purchased: foundrae necklace all together
> 
> View attachment 5309192
> View attachment 5309191
> View attachment 5309190
> View attachment 5309189
> View attachment 5309202
> 
> thank you all again for all of your help. Those of you that were skeptical of it, also really helped DH and me to see all the issues and come to a better decision


Congratulations--wear it well and it good health. And btw--that Russian Aquamarine is gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Buy what you love  and welcome!
> 
> I thought long and hard about the foundrae piece (YG chain with four medallions) that  I tried on last week. I listened to the various pros and cons everyone kindly shared; plus everything DH had to say (he adored it). Then we visited a variety of other boutiques on my list and bergdorfs to see alternatives.
> 
> I went back this week with my own pendants, to determine whether the chain was well made and versatile. DH and I both loved the way it all looked together, but the definitive factor for me what that the pieces also worked well separately and with my own russian aquamarine pin/pendant (fourth pic) and my borrocal torso pendant (which is quite heavy). It all worked together really well
> 
> Third pic is what I purchased: foundrae necklace all together
> 
> View attachment 5309192
> View attachment 5309191
> View attachment 5309190
> View attachment 5309189
> View attachment 5309202
> 
> thank you all again for all of your help. Those of you that were skeptical of it, also really helped DH and me to see all the issues and come to a better decision


Yeah, this is perfect for you. Really looks fabulous!!!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Buy what you love  and welcome!
> 
> I thought long and hard about the foundrae piece (YG chain with four medallions) that  I tried on last week. I listened to the various pros and cons everyone kindly shared; plus everything DH had to say (he adored it). Then we visited a variety of other boutiques on my list and bergdorfs to see alternatives.
> 
> I went back this week with my own pendants, to determine whether the chain was well made and versatile. DH and I both loved the way it all looked together, but the definitive factor for me what that the pieces also worked well separately and with my own russian aquamarine pin/pendant (fourth pic) and my borrocal torso pendant (which is quite heavy). It all worked together really well
> 
> Third pic is what I purchased: foundrae necklace all together
> 
> View attachment 5309192
> View attachment 5309191
> View attachment 5309190
> View attachment 5309189
> View attachment 5309202
> 
> thank you all again for all of your help. Those of you that were skeptical of it, also really helped DH and me to see all the issues and come to a better decision


Beautiful I love this necklace on you.


----------



## 880

thank you again @Happyish , @missie1! Thank you, @Notorious Pink ! 



jennlt said:


> My family members are not shy about asking how much my jewelry cost


@jennlt, my family can be quite rude. DHs family can be deliberately needling and tenacious.

sometimes i say to mine, I got a massive deal on ebay (usually about Hermes bags) I found that when I bought them one or rehomed one, they stopped asking lol.

soemtimes I put my foot down with DHs family (but I’ve been married thirty years, so it took a while)
I say:

it was a hand me down from my family
Or
You don’t want to know; and I don’t want to tell you.
or
if I told you, it would kill you
or
i got it on Etsy 

i did tell them that my unlogo-ed dior sweats were from a small shop in midtown.

good luck!


----------



## Prada Prince

Lounging in the sunlight…


----------



## FineJewelryNoobie

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Welcome!  We're a bunch of friendly, jewelry obsessed people, and we get excited easy when we see bling!
> So please feel free to post your bling!
> 
> My thoughts on your question...
> You are on the VCA forum, so I assume you like VCA.  VCA is pricey, and yes, it's not worth it if you look at it in terms of the value of the raw materials.  From that perspective, any luxury fine jewelry is "not worth it" even Piaget.  You can probably get a similar dainty rose bracelet for about $500.00 or less.
> 
> Buying luxury jewelry brands is not about value.  It is about the feeling you get when you wear it.  The feeling of how you love seeing that Carnelian Alhambra on your wrist, and yes, the feeling that "it's VCA!"
> These feelings are priceless.
> 
> $500.00 may seem like a lot now, but in the scope of life, you will not remember the $500.00.
> What you will remember is how glad you are you splurged on a piece you love, a piece that gives you an ear to ear grin every time you wear it.
> 
> I would suggest asking yourself... if both pieces were the same price, which would you choose?  Which piece gives you the biggest grin?  Whatever piece that is, I would get that one.
> 
> For me, hands down I would choose VCA.  It's a top luxury brand, and your Alhambra choice is iconic.  The carnelian pops.
> The Piaget rose bracelet is nice too, but to me, it's not really anything special.  If you are only considering it because it's cheaper, I have a gut feel you will still want the VCA.
> 
> Buying what you really love actually saves you money in the long term.
> Compromising can be costly as you still dream of purchasing that piece you really love.
> 
> Both pieces are lovely; just remember to look in the mirror and see which piece gives you the bigger grin.
> I hope that helps in your decision.  Good luck to you and welcome!



Really good point! Now... Since its my first, woukd you advise me to get a bracelet or a necklace? As well, i saw they have a VCA hammered rose gold alhambra bracelet and necklace, how would you compare that over the carnelian? I agree i might regret not buying vca  its always been in my wishlust and my husband saif to me yesterday that he can get me one for my birthday but we have to save up the entire year as we are in the process of buying a new property  i want my first to be something i can use often and can match whatever im wearing (i love dresses and i wear casual clothes too)


----------



## BigAkoya

FineJewelryNoobie said:


> Really good point! Now... Since its my first, woukd you advise me to get a bracelet or a necklace? As well, i saw they have a VCA hammered rose gold alhambra bracelet and necklace, how would you compare that over the carnelian? I agree i might regret not buying vca  its always been in my wishlust and my husband saif to me yesterday that he can get me one for my birthday but we have to save up the entire year as we are in the process of buying a new property  i want my first to be something i can use often and can match whatever im wearing (i love dresses and i wear casual clothes too)


For me, I would get the bracelet.  Here is why and some other thoughts...

If you get a bracelet, you will personally be able to see it and stare at it all day.  Remember that ear to ear grin?  Yup... with a bracelet, it's going to be a permanent ear to ear grin.  I'm a ring person, and I stare at my rings often.  My husband will see me doing that and will say "I see you staring at your bling again."    

Which brings me to the necklace...
A necklace, especially a short pendant, is great for others to see.  You will smile when you put it on, but after that, you can't see it, hence you will not really be able to enjoy you first VCA piece (unless you see yourself on Zoom all day ).

So, how to decide... bracelet or necklace...
Think about if you want this piece to look at and enjoy for yourself, or if you want this piece to show others you have a VCA (for the few people that even know about VCA).  It's a subtle difference, but how you answer that question may help you decide. 

For me, I buy jewelry for me, so no doubt in my mind, I would get the bracelet, especially as a first piece.  I will be able to stare at it and see its beauty. You can get the pendant later to add to your growing collection (birthdays come every year!  )

I see you like Sweet and you like RG, so it's between the hammered RG or Carnelian.
The hammered RG bracelet is safe and worry free.  However, to me, safe is also a bit boring in this case.  Why? The Sweet bracelet is very dainty, and I think with an all metal RG chain and metal RG motif, the motif will get a bit lost.  There is no contrast; it will just look like a chain.  The carnelian, however, will pop. You can't miss it, a little pop of red!  Both pieces will match with all your outfits.  Red is a neutral, it goes with most everything.  It's a happy neutral.  Hence, of the two, I would get the carnelian.  That's just me though, and it's all preference.

If you think you can love YG and MOP, this combo would be my first choice.  I love the YG and MOP combination. It's the bomb, and the MOP will make your skin glow.  Plus, YG and MOP really goes with everything.  This is the bracelet I am thinking of in case you might be interested:
Sweet Alhambra bracelet Yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

I do want to point out with the Sweet bracelet, as there is only one motif, it will drop to the bottom when you wear it.  It's natural due to the weight of the motif vs. the chain.  You can shorten your bracelet tight so it doesn't move as much, but then you will need help putting it on and taking it off which may prevent you from wearing it often. For me, I would stay with a looser fit but just know gravity will take the motif to the bottom every now and then. It's different than the 5 motif which has motifs all around the bracelet, hence the weight is distributed evenly.  Just FYI in case you did not think about this minor point.

I am so excited for you, and I think you will love your first VCA, whichever piece you choose.  All VCA is so beautiful, and you cannot go wrong with any piece.

Just my two cents to help you decide.  I hope this was helpful.
And... an early Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## 880

I think you cannot go wrong with advice from @BigAkoya.

i would say if possible, try before you buy and see what gives you a tingly feeling 

also, I am somewhat careless and think it’s very possible I might do something to carnelian if it’s on the wrist. (I don’t own any VCA bracelets and ended up with a GMOP necklace. For a bracelet, I think metal is a bit more worry free. however, VCA will replace the stone for a relatively nominal charge if anything happens.

congrats on your new real estate purchase and happy birthday!


----------



## FineJewelryNoobie

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I would get the bracelet.  Here is why and some other thoughts...
> 
> If you get a bracelet, you will personally be able to see it and stare at it all day.  Remember that ear to ear grin?  Yup... with a bracelet, it's going to be a permanent ear to ear grin.  I'm a ring person, and I stare at my rings often.  My husband will see me doing that and will say "I see you staring at your bling again."
> 
> Which brings me to the necklace...
> A necklace, especially a short pendant, is great for others to see.  You will smile when you put it on, but after that, you can't see it, hence you will not really be able to enjoy you first VCA piece (unless you see yourself on Zoom all day ).
> 
> So, how to decide... bracelet or necklace...
> Think about if you want this piece to look at and enjoy for yourself, or if you want this piece to show others you have a VCA (for the few people that even know about VCA).  It's a subtle difference, but how you answer that question may help you decide.
> 
> For me, I buy jewelry for me, so no doubt in my mind, I would get the bracelet, especially as a first piece.  I will be able to stare at it and see its beauty. You can get the pendant later to add to your growing collection (birthdays come every year!  )
> 
> I see you like Sweet and you like RG, so it's between the hammered RG or Carnelian.
> The hammered RG bracelet is safe and worry free.  However, to me, safe is also a bit boring in this case.  Why? The Sweet bracelet is very dainty, and I think with an all metal RG chain and metal RG motif, the motif will get a bit lost.  There is no contrast; it will just look like a chain.  The carnelian, however, will pop. You can't miss it, a little pop of red!  Both pieces will match with all your outfits.  Red is a neutral, it goes with most everything.  It's a happy neutral.  Hence, of the two, I would get the carnelian.  That's just me though, and it's all preference.
> 
> If you think you can love YG and MOP, this combo would be my first choice.  I love the YG and MOP combination. It's the bomb, and the MOP will make your skin glow.  Plus, YG and MOP really goes with everything.  This is the bracelet I am thinking of in case you might be interested:
> Sweet Alhambra bracelet Yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> I do want to point out with the Sweet bracelet, as there is only one motif, it will drop to the bottom when you wear it.  It's natural due to the weight of the motif vs. the chain.  You can shorten your bracelet tight so it doesn't move as much, but then you will need help putting it on and taking it off which may prevent you from wearing it often. For me, I would stay with a looser fit but just know gravity will take the motif to the bottom every now and then. It's different than the 5 motif which has motifs all around the bracelet, hence the weight is distributed evenly.  Just FYI in case you did not think about this minor point.
> 
> I am so excited for you, and I think you will love your first VCA, whichever piece you choose.  All VCA is so beautiful, and you cannot go wrong with any piece.
> 
> Just my two cents to help you decide.  I hope this was helpful.
> And... an early Happy Birthday to you!



Thank you and i really appreciate your advise  The Carnelian really made me excited when I tried it on and I just can see myself wearing it and my 1 yo baby boy admiring it (at his age, he knows I love jewellry so when he sees me wearing my simple heart necklace or diamond necklace, he points at it and say ahhhhhhhh lol). I'm so excited to get my first VCA piece ❤️ photo below was when i tried the Carnelian on


----------



## FineJewelryNoobie

880 said:


> I think you cannot go wrong with advice from @BigAkoya.
> 
> i would say if possible, try before you buy and see what gives you a tingly feeling
> 
> also, I am somewhat careless and think it’s very possible I might do something to carnelian if it’s on the wrist. (I don’t own any VCA bracelet and ended up with a GMOP necklace. For a bracelet, I think metal is a bit more worry free. however, VCA will replace the stone for a relatively nominal charge if anything happens.
> 
> congrats on your new real estate purchase and happy birthday!



Thank you! And I will definitely try both and see which one makes me happy. It will be very exciting to have my first vca piece. I love jewellry but this will not only be my first vca but my first fine jewellry from a well known brand. And rose gold seem to be really good on my skin tone so I was really keen to get one


----------



## BigAkoya

FineJewelryNoobie said:


> Thank you and i really appreciate your advise  The Carnelian really made me excited when I tried it on and I just can see myself wearing it and my 1 yo baby boy admiring it (at his age, he knows I love jewellry so when he sees me wearing my simple heart necklace or diamond necklace, he points at it and say ahhhhhhhh lol). I'm so excited to get my first VCA piece ❤ photo below was when i tried the Carnelian on


It's beautiful on you!  Your baby boy will love the red too!


----------



## jennlt

880 said:


> thank you again @Happyish , @missie1! Thank you, @Notorious Pink !
> 
> 
> @jennlt, my family can be quite rude. DHs family can be deliberately needling and tenacious.
> 
> sometimes i say to mine, I got a massive deal on ebay (usually about Hermes bags) I found that when I bought them one or rehomed one, they stopped asking lol.
> 
> soemtimes I put my foot down with DHs family (but I’ve been married thirty years, so it took a while)
> I say:
> 
> it was a hand me down from my family
> Or
> You don’t want to know; and I don’t want to tell you.
> or
> if I told you, it would kill you
> or
> i got it on Etsy
> 
> i did tell them that my unlogo-ed dior sweats were from a small shop in midtown.
> 
> good luck!



Thanks for your great suggestions! A friend suggested that I say "Why, do you want to buy it from me?" when someone asks me how much my bag/jewelry/shoes cost.

I've also been married 30 years and my in-laws are exasperating to say the least. I have had to put my foot down with them as you have. We don't see them as often as we did, so it's less of an issue now than it used to be. 

My aunt once asked how much my handbag cost and I told her it was a gift (it was a gift from me, to me, so technically I was telling the truth). She then demanded, " Are you _*refusing*_ to tell me how much that bag cost?!" and I demurred again, insisting it was a gift. I blush very easily when I am stressed and I could feel my cheeks burning but I stood my ground. She obviously got the message because she didn't ask me how much my Cartier watch cost when she saw it for the first time 

My sister is extremely jealous and has a very quick temper which erupts without provocation. I once asked her when her day off was and she went on a ten-minute tirade about how unfair it was that she has to work when her friends don't. I just never know what will set her off and it makes it extremely stressful to spend time with her. 

Several years ago, she tossed one of my bags away from herself as if she had been bitten by a snake. She yelled, "I thought it was a Kate Spade but it's a VALENTINO!" and went on a rant about my life versus hers. She then proceeded to give my Gucci pumps the hairy eyeball. That was the start of a (not) fun day together. She didn't speak to me for the next six months to punish me for my perceived sins and I have to admit it was a very peaceful six months lol

I've made some adjustments in what I wear; my Chanel bags are re-issues rather than classics and I have several Loewe Puzzle bags because their small logo is not recognizable to my family. And, of course, I wear less jewelry.

I have also given my sister several bags, some newly purchased for her birthday and some gently used, but I never see her with them. I've come to the conclusion that she immediately sells them so I re-home them myself now and use the proceeds towards my own new bags. I actually think giving her the bags increased her resentment rather than resolved anything.

Suffice it to say that my family does not put the fun in dysfunctional


----------



## 880

jennlt said:


> Thanks for your great suggestions! A friend suggested that I say "Why, do you want to buy it from me?" when someone asks me how much my bag/jewelry/shoes cost.
> 
> I've also been married 30 years and my in-laws are exasperating to say the least. I have had to put my foot down with them as you have. We don't see them as often as we did, so it's less of an issue now than it used to be.
> 
> My aunt once asked how much my handbag cost and I told her it was a gift (it was a gift from me, to me, so technically I was telling the truth). She then demanded, " Are you _*refusing*_ to tell me how much that bag cost?!" and I demurred again, insisting it was a gift. I blush very easily when I am stressed and I could feel my cheeks burning but I stood my ground. She obviously got the message because she didn't ask me how much my Cartier watch cost when she saw it for the first time
> 
> My sister is extremely jealous and has a very quick temper which erupts without provocation. I once asked her when her day off was and she went on a ten-minute tirade about how unfair it was that she has to work when her friends don't. I just never know what will set her off and it makes it extremely stressful to spend time with her.
> 
> Several years ago, she tossed one of my bags away from herself as if she had been bitten by a snake. She yelled, "I thought it was a Kate Spade but it's a VALENTINO!" and went on a rant about my life versus hers. She then proceeded to give my Gucci pumps the hairy eyeball. That was the start of a (not) fun day together. She didn't speak to me for the next six months to punish me for my perceived sins and I have to admit it was a very peaceful six months lol
> 
> I've made some adjustments in what I wear; my Chanel bags are re-issues rather than classics and I have several Loewe Puzzle bags because their small logo is not recognizable to my family. And, of course, I wear less jewelry.
> 
> I have also given my sister several bags, some newly purchased for her birthday and some gently used, but I never see her with them. I've come to the conclusion that she immediately sells them so I re-home them myself now and use the proceeds towards my own new bags. I actually think giving her the bags increased her resentment rather than resolved anything.
> 
> Suffice it to say that my family does not put the fun in dysfunctional


yep, disfunctional families. Big hug! I often feel like those who survive the disfunction deserve a reward themselves

i find this thread enjoyable; maybe you would like it too!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/say-something-you-cant-say-to-their-face.673405/page-878


----------



## jennlt

880 said:


> yep, disfunctional families. Big hug! I often feel like those who survive the disfunction deserve a reward themselves
> 
> i find this thread enjoyable to use; maybe you would like it too!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/say-something-you-cant-say-to-their-face.673405/page-878



Thanks for the thread recommendation! I haven't read that one in a while so it's time for me to reacquaint myself with it.

I count myself very lucky to have a wonderful DH who is very supportive and understands how crazy my childhood was. He also thinks it's great that I reward myself occasionally. He's not quite as enthusiastic as your DH is about shopping but he's still a keeper


----------



## etoupebirkin

I temper my wardrobe, handbags, and jewelry when I visit DH's family. There's nothing else to be done. It keeps the peace. 

My MIL has complained to me that "I have so much! And that her daughter (SIL) has so little." SIL made many ill-advised choices when she was young. She has an Ivy League education and has done little with it. She only dated actors and musicians -- the cool people -- doctors, lawyers, accountants, and professionals were B O R I N G. Her choices led to negative consequences. DH's family bought SIL her condo, paid for her lifestyle, vacations, etc. It was if her parents said to SIL, we don't think you can make it on your own, but here's enough so that you can get by and be dependent on us.

Over time, my relationship with my in-laws has evolved into a equilibrium of sorts. MIL and SIL know that once MIL passes, DH and I will be her only geographically close family.

There was a time when I was jealous that my in-laws paid for my SIL's condo and lifestyle. But then I realized that the struggle to be independent honed me. Working three jobs at the same time, no car, no health insurance, and little parental largesse made me the person I am now. You have to let your kids struggle (as painful as that is to witness) in order for them to grow into successful adults.


----------



## etoupebirkin

On a more fun note, do any of you like Irene Neuwirth? I am beginning to be enamored with her jewelry.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> On a more fun note, do any of you like Irene Neuwirth? I am beginning to be enamored with her jewelry.


I am not familiar with Irene Neuwirth. However, if you like that style of carved gemstones, you may also like Naomi Sarna.  Her pieces are one of a kind.  She is also known for her gemstone carvings and has won awards.

Here are some of her rings, but she has tons more pieces of course.
Shop Naomi Sarna Art Jewels, Fine Jewelry & Gemstone Sculpture

For rock crystal lovers, I love this bangle:   Sophisticated Lady Bracelet Rock Crystal Bracelet | Naomi Sarna | Art Jewels

If you live in NYC, Wilensky Minerals carries a few of her sculptures and jewelry which you can take a look at in real life. Well, I should say they did in 2019.  I have not been to the gallery since (it's down in the Chelsea Art District).  If you are interested, I am sure they can contact her to bring in some pieces.  They told me they have an ongoing relationship with her.


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to share a new purchase with all of you.  A few weeks ago, I was strolling through a local outdoor mall and something caught my eye in the window display at Ben Bridge.  It was a lovely light blue gemstone tennis bracelet.  The afternoon light coupled with the showroom lighting made it sparkle and it stopped me in my tracks.  I had never been in this jewelry store before and wasn't sure what to expect.  A very sweet SA helped me and I tried on the bracelet, which she informed me was London blue topaz with accent diamonds.  I loved it instantly and it complemented my other jewelry that I was wearing.  I have never impulse purchased jewelry before, so I took her card and told her I loved the bracelet but wanted to think about it, which I did for 2 weeks before purchasing.  I took a couple of pictures I will share with you here, but it will be wrapped up until Valentine's Day.


----------



## 880

@Dextersmom, how lovely! What a wonderful Valentine’s Day present!  



BigAkoya said:


> I am not familiar with Irene Neuwirth. However, if you like that style of carved gemstones, you may also like Naomi Sarna.  Her pieces are one of a kind.  She is also known for her gemstone carvings and has won awards.
> 
> Here are some of her rings, but she has tons more pieces of course.
> Shop Naomi Sarna Art Jewels, Fine Jewelry & Gemstone Sculpture
> 
> For rock crystal lovers, I love this bangle:   Sophisticated Lady Bracelet Rock Crystal Bracelet | Naomi Sarna | Art Jewels
> 
> If you live in NYC, Wilensky Minerals carries a few of her sculptures and jewelry which you can take a look at in real life. Well, I should say they did in 2019.  I have not been to the gallery since (it's down in the Chelsea Art District).  If you are interested, I am sure they can contact her to bring in some pieces.  They told me they have an ongoing relationship with her.



Interesting! @etoupebirkin what are you thinking of getting?

i think they are both beautiful but stylistically very different. Irene neuwirth, in my layman’s opinion is closer to VCA floral renditions, perhaps a step or two more stylized, whereas Naomi Sarna seems far more abstract and fluid

on the family front, mine is quite generous with family members who are wastrels and idiots. I try not to think about that too much  lol


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love Neuwirth’s floral renditions And the Candy pieces and charms. It’s likely I’ll focus my collecting on her pieces this year. I need to find the most advantageous way to acquire them. Whether through Bergdorf Goodman using my Neiman’s card or Neimans or another vendor who has loyalty points or price concessions.


----------



## Dextersmom

880 said:


> @Dextersmom, how lovely! What a wonderful Valentine’s Day present!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! @etoupebirkin what are you thinking of getting?
> 
> i think they are both beautiful but stylistically very different. Irene neuwirth, in my layman’s opinion is closer to VCA floral renditions, perhaps a step or two more stylized, whereas Naomi Sarna seems far more abstract and fluid
> 
> on the family front, mine is quite generous with family members who are wastrels and idiots. I try not to think about that too much  lol


Thank you @880.


----------



## cafecreme15

One of my fave places to acquire jewelry is this lovely women-owned boutique in Soho (in NYC) called Soho Gem. They have a great combination of classic and unique pieces, and the ladies there are always so helpful and knowledgeable. They’ve brought special pieces into the store for myself and my friends if we just describe what we are looking for, and they make it magically appear! They also work with their loyal clients on pricing, which is always appreciated! I stopped in there yesterday with a friend who was buying some earrings, and I tried a few things on. Was in a sapphire mood and their speciality is sapphires. Sorry the quality of the pics isn’t great!


----------



## cafecreme15

jennlt said:


> Thanks for your great suggestions! A friend suggested that I say "Why, do you want to buy it from me?" when someone asks me how much my bag/jewelry/shoes cost.
> 
> I've also been married 30 years and my in-laws are exasperating to say the least. I have had to put my foot down with them as you have. We don't see them as often as we did, so it's less of an issue now than it used to be.
> 
> My aunt once asked how much my handbag cost and I told her it was a gift (it was a gift from me, to me, so technically I was telling the truth). She then demanded, " Are you _*refusing*_ to tell me how much that bag cost?!" and I demurred again, insisting it was a gift. I blush very easily when I am stressed and I could feel my cheeks burning but I stood my ground. She obviously got the message because she didn't ask me how much my Cartier watch cost when she saw it for the first time
> 
> My sister is extremely jealous and has a very quick temper which erupts without provocation. I once asked her when her day off was and she went on a ten-minute tirade about how unfair it was that she has to work when her friends don't. I just never know what will set her off and it makes it extremely stressful to spend time with her.
> 
> Several years ago, she tossed one of my bags away from herself as if she had been bitten by a snake. She yelled, "I thought it was a Kate Spade but it's a VALENTINO!" and went on a rant about my life versus hers. She then proceeded to give my Gucci pumps the hairy eyeball. That was the start of a (not) fun day together. She didn't speak to me for the next six months to punish me for my perceived sins and I have to admit it was a very peaceful six months lol
> 
> I've made some adjustments in what I wear; my Chanel bags are re-issues rather than classics and I have several Loewe Puzzle bags because their small logo is not recognizable to my family. And, of course, I wear less jewelry.
> 
> I have also given my sister several bags, some newly purchased for her birthday and some gently used, but I never see her with them. I've come to the conclusion that she immediately sells them so I re-home them myself now and use the proceeds towards my own new bags. I actually think giving her the bags increased her resentment rather than resolved anything.
> 
> Suffice it to say that my family does not put the fun in dysfunctional


Ugh! The worst. My husband‘s family thinks I’m an absolute nut case with this stuff, and I’m pretty sure my own thinks that as well but they know better than to say anything at this point LOL


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I am not familiar with Irene Neuwirth. However, if you like that style of carved gemstones, you may also like Naomi Sarna.  Her pieces are one of a kind.  She is also known for her gemstone carvings and has won awards.
> 
> Here are some of her rings, but she has tons more pieces of course.
> Shop Naomi Sarna Art Jewels, Fine Jewelry & Gemstone Sculpture
> 
> For rock crystal lovers, I love this bangle:   Sophisticated Lady Bracelet Rock Crystal Bracelet | Naomi Sarna | Art Jewels
> 
> If you live in NYC, Wilensky Minerals carries a few of her sculptures and jewelry which you can take a look at in real life. Well, I should say they did in 2019.  I have not been to the gallery since (it's down in the Chelsea Art District).  If you are interested, I am sure they can contact her to bring in some pieces.  They told me they have an ongoing relationship with her.


Thank you for sharing--that's a jeweler I've never heard of . . . her work looks amazing!


----------



## DS2006

I definitely carefully consider what I wear when we visit DH's family. They are financially similar to us, but they don't seem to be interested in fine/designer jewelry and do not buy many luxury items. So I am low key on jewelry when we visit.


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> I definitely carefully consider what I wear when we visit DH's family. They are financially similar to us, but they don't seem to be interested in fine/designer jewelry and do not buy many luxury items. So I am low key on jewelry when we visit.


You have to be. A little prudence can save a lot of aggravation.
If I don't have time to go home and change in-between appointments, I may tuck my jewelry inside a shirt, or take to off only to put it  on for my next visit. I don't want the antagonism, envy or other adverse consequence . . .


----------



## Cool Breeze

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share a new purchase with all of you.  A few weeks ago, I was strolling through a local outdoor mall and something caught my eye in the window display at Ben Bridge.  It was a lovely light blue gemstone tennis bracelet.  The afternoon light coupled with the showroom lighting made it sparkle and it stopped me in my tracks.  I had never been in this jewelry store before and wasn't sure what to expect.  A very sweet SA helped me and I tried on the bracelet, which she informed me was London blue topaz with accent diamonds.  I loved it instantly and it complemented my other jewelry that I was wearing.  I have never impulse purchased jewelry before, so I took her card and told her I loved the bracelet but wanted to think about it, which I did for 2 weeks before purchasing.  I took a couple of pictures I will share with you here, but it will be wrapped up until Valentine's Day.


So happy for you!  It’s beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> One of my fave places to acquire jewelry is this lovely women-owned boutique in Soho (in NYC) called Soho Gem. They have a great combination of classic and unique pieces, and the ladies there are always so helpful and knowledgeable. They’ve brought special pieces into the store for myself and my friends if we just describe what we are looking for, and they make it magically appear! They also work with their loyal clients on pricing, which is always appreciated! I stopped in there yesterday with a friend who was buying some earrings, and I tried a few things on. Was in a sapphire mood and their speciality is sapphires. Sorry the quality of the pics isn’t great!


These are all so pretty on you! Which is your favorite?


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> These are all so pretty on you! Which is your favorite?


Thank you! I’ve been coming back to those studs for months now. Such a classic in my mind! And the picture doesn’t do the sapphires justice. They are almost violet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Cool Breeze said:


> So happy for you!  It’s beautiful!  Congratulations!


Thank you @Cool Breeze.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I temper my wardrobe, handbags, and jewelry when I visit DH's family. There's nothing else to be done. It keeps the peace.
> 
> My MIL has complained to me that "I have so much! And that her daughter (SIL) has so little." SIL made many ill-advised choices when she was young. She has an Ivy League education and has done little with it. She only dated actors and musicians -- the cool people -- doctors, lawyers, accountants, and professionals were B O R I N G. Her choices led to negative consequences. DH's family bought SIL her condo, paid for her lifestyle, vacations, etc. It was if her parents said to SIL, we don't think you can make it on your own, but here's enough so that you can get by and be dependent on us.
> 
> Over time, my relationship with my in-laws has evolved into a equilibrium of sorts. MIL and SIL know that once MIL passes, DH and I will be her only geographically close family.
> 
> There was a time when I was jealous that my in-laws paid for my SIL's condo and lifestyle. But then I realized that the struggle to be independent honed me. Working three jobs at the same time, no car, no health insurance, and little parental largesse made me the person I am now. You have to let your kids struggle (as painful as that is to witness) in order for them to grow into successful adults.


You have certainly far exceeded your SIL, and I am sure MIL knows it, even if she does not admit it!  No doubt in my mind she is secretly admiring her successful DIL and wish her own daughter was like you.

I too believe in tough love.  No free lunch, and certainly no entitlement.  Both my husband and I came from very humble beginnings. When we got married after college, we bought "fold up cardboard boxes" to use as our dresser drawers.   
We both worked hard, and of course never expected anything from either of our parents who didn't have much to begin with.

When talking about our humble beginnings, my husband will, however, remind me his ancestors were from the Mayflower.  
I tell him there were only 102 people, and half of them did not make it!    I want evidence! Where's the documentation? 

Great advice to let kids struggle to grow.  I see so many kids these days who are given everything but have no ambition.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> On a more fun note, do any of you like Irene Neuwirth? I am beginning to be enamored with her jewelry.


Love her- have met her!! She and her jewelry are both fabulous ! Very LA- she does lots things worn on the Red Carpet.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I love Neuwirth’s floral renditions And the Candy pieces and charms. It’s likely I’ll focus my collecting on her pieces this year. I need to find the most advantageous way to acquire them. Whether through Bergdorf Goodman using my Neiman’s card or Neimans or another vendor who has loyalty points or price concessions.


If you get to LA her showroom is charming - when she does trunk shows at BG she often comes!
I was lucky enough to attend a really magical private event dinner (pre pandemic) in NYC with/for her.


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Thank you for sharing--that's a jeweler I've never heard of . . . her work looks amazing!


Whimsical and things that are just plain cheerful !!


----------



## BigAkoya

All this whimsical talk and seeing the beautiful feminine pieces... you ladies are making me rethink the Butterfly BTF ring which I had dismissed as being too cutesy.      

Please share your whimsical pieces.


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> All this whimsical talk and seeing the beautiful feminine pieces... you ladies are making me rethink the Butterfly BTF ring which I had dismissed as being too cutesy.
> 
> Please share your whimsical pieces.


I have the VCA between ringer butterfly ring 
I work in all male enviro too
My personality is not whimsical at all but some of these feminine pieces remind me I’m a woman too 
I thought about this ring for a year before deciding to buy it 
Love it so much


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> On a more fun note, do any of you like Irene Neuwirth? I am beginning to be enamored with her jewelry.


Her pieces are great!


----------



## A bottle of Red

TankerToad said:


> I have the VCA between ringer butterfly ring
> I work in all male enviro too
> My personality is not whimsical at all but some of these feminine pieces remind me I’m a woman too
> I thought about this ring for a year before deciding to buy it
> Love it so much


Wow that blue butterfly


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> I have the VCA between ringer butterfly ring
> I work in all male enviro too
> My personality is not whimsical at all but some of these feminine pieces remind me I’m a woman too
> I thought about this ring for a year before deciding to buy it
> Love it so much


Your ring is beautiful, and I love the pop of lapis (to me, sometimes all diamond only pieces start looking the same so your mixed stone is gorgeous). 

There is a turquoise butterfly BTF ring and set coming out next month (also in YG, not WG), but of the two, your lapis pops.

I think I need to try on the butterfly ring again (in WG for me).  Thanks for sharing.  You have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> Your ring is beautiful, and I love the pop of lapis (to me, sometimes all diamond only pieces start looking the same so your mixed stone is gorgeous).
> 
> There is a turquoise butterfly BTF ring and set coming out next month (also in YG, not WG), but of the two, your lapis pops.
> 
> I think I need to try on the butterfly ring again (in WG for me).  Thanks for sharing.  You have a gorgeous collection.


Aww thank you 
Do they make it in white gold ?
Would it be a SO?
First time I tried this ring I was in a dark blue business suit and it was such a nice contrast to the sober style of my suit 
Like your Lotus pave ring - it’s an unexpected detail


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have pretty wrists today. 
Yesterday, I stopped off at Bloomies to see the multicolor bracelet. I brought the Vine Amulet that I bought but had not worn to see if I could exchange it for the bracelet. I could. Not only that, Bloomies extended the 20% discount that was applied to the amulet to the bracelet!!! I did not expect that.

On my other wrist is an Irene Neuwirth Peruvian Opal Candy bracelet and pink/purple Sapphire and Aquamarine tennis bracelets.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I have pretty wrists today.
> Yesterday, I stopped off at Bloomies to see the multicolor bracelet. I brought the Vine Amulet that I bought but had not worn to see if I could exchange it for the bracelet. I could. Not only that, Bloomies extended the 20% discount that was applied to the amulet to the bracelet!!! I did not expect that.
> 
> On my other wrist is an Irene Neuwirth Peruvian Opal Candy bracelet and pink/purple Sapphire and Aquamarine tennis bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5314446
> View attachment 5314447


Dreamy ❤️


----------



## glamourbag

etoupebirkin said:


> I have pretty wrists today.
> Yesterday, I stopped off at Bloomies to see the multicolor bracelet. I brought the Vine Amulet that I bought but had not worn to see if I could exchange it for the bracelet. I could. Not only that, Bloomies extended the 20% discount that was applied to the amulet to the bracelet!!! I did not expect that.
> 
> On my other wrist is an Irene Neuwirth Peruvian Opal Candy bracelet and pink/purple Sapphire and Aquamarine tennis bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5314446
> View attachment 5314447


Oh beautiful choices! I especially love opal! This is a beautiful shade.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Love the rustic look of Judy Geib.  Her light emeralds are happy making.


----------



## missie1

jennlt said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous Foundrae necklace. It looks like it will be a very versatile part of your jewelry wardrobe and I hope you wear it in good health!
> 
> Thanks for your supportive thoughts regarding my situation; it's wonderful having someone who understands how difficult family dynamics can be. My family members are not shy about asking how much my jewelry cost and I even had one family member ask me to hold out my hands so that she could take a picture of my jewelry to show her co-workers  For now, I feel my best option is to have a sense of humor about the whole thing and wear what I'm comfortable wearing.


Family’s can be so weird and jealous it’s normally the older females in my family.  It irritates me when they ask price of something and then make slick comments.  My MIL is so jealous it’s unreal.  Whenever she sees me with something she tries to ask DH to get her something similar.  Mind you she doesn’t have fabulous taste or anything it’s just your wife has new earrings so I want new earrings.  We laugh at her together


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Aww thank you
> Do they make it in white gold ?
> Would it be a SO?
> First time I tried this ring I was in a dark blue business suit and it was such a nice contrast to the sober style of my suit
> Like your Lotus pave ring - it’s an unexpected detail


I think I am done with SOs for a while.  In 4Q last year, I tried to order a WG blue agate set; I waited a few weeks, and the answer from VCA was no.  Next, I had already paid for a Hellebore lapis ring, and after two months, VCA emailed my SA and said they cannot commit to make it in lapis but offered MOP.  I said no, so they refunded my money of course.  Hence I doubt they will do this butterfly ring in WG lapis.  

I can actually see your lapis butterfly ring on you with a suit, very ladylike elegant.  It's softer than the Lotus, but every ring doesn't have to be bold I suppose.  

I think for me, it would be either the WG pink sapphire/diamond or the WG all diamond. 
Your gorgeous ring convinced me to look at the butterfly collection again.  I honestly had completely dismissed it, never even tried it on except for the large Flying Butterfly ring which I did not like.  It was scary to me, the antennas were spooky and made it look real.    

I keep staring at your ring and mod shot. The ring is lovely, and it is beautiful on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I have pretty wrists today.
> Yesterday, I stopped off at Bloomies to see the multicolor bracelet. I brought the Vine Amulet that I bought but had not worn to see if I could exchange it for the bracelet. I could. Not only that, Bloomies extended the 20% discount that was applied to the amulet to the bracelet!!! I did not expect that.
> 
> On my other wrist is an Irene Neuwirth Peruvian Opal Candy bracelet and pink/purple Sapphire and Aquamarine tennis bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5314446
> View attachment 5314447


Your bracelets are beautiful! 
I especially love love love the TSC bangles.  The rainbow bangle is stunning, and I love the way you stacked them. 
It's such a beautiful look.  Great choice to get the Rainbow bangle!  You have the best TSC pieces!  

Do you wear your Rainbow stack with your Tolomeo?  I bet it would look amazing.  Bold, but not tacky bold, it would be stunning bold!  I am in love with your TSC pieces, especially your Tolomeo!  

I am going to show hubby your Rainbow stack and tell him it matches the Tolomeo pendant.  
Hubby is going to lecture me again and say get over not liking YG and just buy the darn Tomato-y thing (he calls it the Tomato-y saucer thing).   

Beautiful pieces!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I bought the Rainbow bracelet expressly to go with the Tolomeo. Plus, I’ve always wanted a bracelet like this. In the past I’ve been drawn to Reinstein Ross Sapphire bangles, but I wanted a bangle with a clasp. Needless to say, I’m thrilled to own this.

I also had a big career win this week. I led BD efforts that led to a $5Million contract. So it’s a big win. The bangle is a nice way to celebrate. The best thing about the win is that I will be working with some of my favorite people in the world.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the Rainbow bracelet expressly to go with the Tolomeo. Plus, I’ve always wanted a bracelet like this. In the past I’ve been drawn to Reinstein Ross Sapphire bangles, but I wanted a bangle with a clasp. Needless to say, I’m thrilled to own this.
> 
> I also had a big career win this week. I led BD efforts that led to a $5Million contract. So it’s a big win. The bangle is a nice way to celebrate. The best thing about the win is that I will be working with some of my favorite people in the world.


Congratulations to you on the big win!  
I would love to see the Tolomeo with your Rainbow bracelet.  You have gorgeous pieces!  
As you know from my other post, I am still so disappointed in the WG version of the Tolomeo.  I stare at the mockup trying to love it, but I can't even like it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations to you on the big win!
> I would love to see the Tolomeo with your Rainbow bracelet.  You have gorgeous pieces!
> As you know from my other post, I am still so disappointed in the WG version of the Tolomeo.  I stare at the mockup trying to love it, but I can't even like it.


Will take pics to,or row in the Sun. hopefully the weather will cooperate.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share a new purchase with all of you.  A few weeks ago, I was strolling through a local outdoor mall and something caught my eye in the window display at Ben Bridge.  It was a lovely light blue gemstone tennis bracelet.  The afternoon light coupled with the showroom lighting made it sparkle and it stopped me in my tracks.  I had never been in this jewelry store before and wasn't sure what to expect.  A very sweet SA helped me and I tried on the bracelet, which she informed me was London blue topaz with accent diamonds.  I loved it instantly and it complemented my other jewelry that I was wearing.  I have never impulse purchased jewelry before, so I took her card and told her I loved the bracelet but wanted to think about it, which I did for 2 weeks before purchasing.  I took a couple of pictures I will share with you here, but it will be wrapped up until Valentine's Day.



such a pretty blue!!  Happy V-day to you!


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Family’s can be so weird and jealous it’s normally the older females in my family. It irritates me when they ask price of something and then make slick comments. My MIL is so jealous it’s unreal. Whenever she sees me with something she tries to ask DH to get her something similar. Mind you she doesn’t have fabulous taste or anything it’s just your wife has new earrings so I want new earrings. We laugh at her together



Ha, this made me laugh too lol  
I had a different reaction to MIL reaction to what I have or what I did or didn’t wear. years ago, I was like, okay, I could get my mom and MIL the same presents as I buy for myself. nothing super extravagant, but stuff like Evelyns or everyday diamond flower earrings from Kwiat (gilt used to have sample sales  jewelry. My mom has some diamond bling pieces, but she saves them for some special occasion that tends not to ever happen lol, so really what I was trying to do was upgrade their everyday). MIL has an old school New England, save the best for a special occasion, mentality (She used to wear a tennis bracelet to work (in FILs office, but that was the extent of it). And for years, I was somewhat like fine, I can be relatively understated to avoid negativity. But, DH kind of felt like if I have a gold Rolex that my mom and GM used to wear, and MIL has a two tone, why shouldnt  I wear it. But. Of course, I didn’t wear it much In front of them, and I was careful to say we didn’t buy it (Or a lot of stuff); that they were trickle down hand me downs. 

I thought it was sad bc a few times FIL balked at getting her some things, and actually years ago they returned a necklace that my independent jeweler did for them bc a friend of theirs said it wasn’t good value. She said to me then that she would wait and see if FIL would ever ‘make it up to her ,’ and that he never did. He would say She doesn’t like that kind of thing; she’s rather have a cruise. And, he was part right, bc when he would say, well do you want x, she wouldn’t admit it. And she told me that there were things she wore (not because she liked them, but bc she got them as gifts). So I wanted To do something.

i finally gave up on presents like that, and to a certain extent, now that DH is semi retired, I kind of feel like life is short, wear the bling.  I don’t know that I would have changed except  DH also feels like we are old enough to finally do what we want. Like what are we waiting for. I think it’s also going through shelter in place covid. Of course, it’s an individual decision that varies depending on keeping the familial peace. (LOL I typed keeping the piece) 

I don’t wear some bags or some jewelry in front of some of my friends. not bc they’re jealous; they just don’t care about stuff like that, and it would be weird, IDK



etoupebirkin said:


> also had a big career win this week. I led BD efforts that led to a $5Million contract. So it’s a big win. The bangle is a nice way to celebrate. The best thing about the win is that I will be working with some of my favorite people in the world.



congrats! I am so happy for you! You deserve the fabulous bangle. I love your sense of color!


----------



## chinamom

TankerToad said:


> I have the VCA between ringer butterfly ring
> I work in all male enviro too
> My personality is not whimsical at all but some of these feminine pieces remind me I’m a woman too
> I thought about this ring for a year before deciding to buy it
> Love it so much


That’s so beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

EpiFanatic said:


> such a pretty blue!!  Happy V-day to you!


Thank you @EpiFanatic.


----------



## EpiFanatic

jennlt said:


> Thanks for your great suggestions! A friend suggested that I say "Why, do you want to buy it from me?" when someone asks me how much my bag/jewelry/shoes cost.
> 
> I've also been married 30 years and my in-laws are exasperating to say the least. I have had to put my foot down with them as you have. We don't see them as often as we did, so it's less of an issue now than it used to be.
> 
> My aunt once asked how much my handbag cost and I told her it was a gift (it was a gift from me, to me, so technically I was telling the truth). She then demanded, " Are you _*refusing*_ to tell me how much that bag cost?!" and I demurred again, insisting it was a gift. I blush very easily when I am stressed and I could feel my cheeks burning but I stood my ground. She obviously got the message because she didn't ask me how much my Cartier watch cost when she saw it for the first time
> 
> My sister is extremely jealous and has a very quick temper which erupts without provocation. I once asked her when her day off was and she went on a ten-minute tirade about how unfair it was that she has to work when her friends don't. I just never know what will set her off and it makes it extremely stressful to spend time with her.
> 
> Several years ago, she tossed one of my bags away from herself as if she had been bitten by a snake. She yelled, "I thought it was a Kate Spade but it's a VALENTINO!" and went on a rant about my life versus hers. She then proceeded to give my Gucci pumps the hairy eyeball. That was the start of a (not) fun day together. She didn't speak to me for the next six months to punish me for my perceived sins and I have to admit it was a very peaceful six months lol
> 
> I've made some adjustments in what I wear; my Chanel bags are re-issues rather than classics and I have several Loewe Puzzle bags because their small logo is not recognizable to my family. And, of course, I wear less jewelry.
> 
> I have also given my sister several bags, some newly purchased for her birthday and some gently used, but I never see her with them. I've come to the conclusion that she immediately sells them so I re-home them myself now and use the proceeds towards my own new bags. I actually think giving her the bags increased her resentment rather than resolved anything.
> 
> Suffice it to say that my family does not put the fun in dysfunctional


Geez...sorry Jen.  That is bad.  In those situations, I just steer clear whenever I can.  My aunt asked my once, and she had seen my ring several times already, "did you get a new diamond?"  I said NO.  She insisted that I did.  I just walked away from her.  If she was going to be an irrational screeching banshee, I wasn't going to subject my eardrums to the torture.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> One of my fave places to acquire jewelry is this lovely women-owned boutique in Soho (in NYC) called Soho Gem. They have a great combination of classic and unique pieces, and the ladies there are always so helpful and knowledgeable. They’ve brought special pieces into the store for myself and my friends if we just describe what we are looking for, and they make it magically appear! They also work with their loyal clients on pricing, which is always appreciated! I stopped in there yesterday with a friend who was buying some earrings, and I tried a few things on. Was in a sapphire mood and their speciality is sapphires. Sorry the quality of the pics isn’t great!


The sapphire halo earrings are very pretty, so nicely proportioned.  And the sapphire bangle is just lovely.  Looks understated and cool.  Could be worn super casually.  I'm looking them up!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I have pretty wrists today.
> Yesterday, I stopped off at Bloomies to see the multicolor bracelet. I brought the Vine Amulet that I bought but had not worn to see if I could exchange it for the bracelet. I could. Not only that, Bloomies extended the 20% discount that was applied to the amulet to the bracelet!!! I did not expect that.
> 
> On my other wrist is an Irene Neuwirth Peruvian Opal Candy bracelet and pink/purple Sapphire and Aquamarine tennis bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5314446
> View attachment 5314447





etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the Rainbow bracelet expressly to go with the Tolomeo. Plus, I’ve always wanted a bracelet like this. In the past I’ve been drawn to Reinstein Ross Sapphire bangles, but I wanted a bangle with a clasp. Needless to say, I’m thrilled to own this.
> 
> I also had a big career win this week. I led BD efforts that led to a $5Million contract. So it’s a big win. The bangle is a nice way to celebrate. The best thing about the win is that I will be working with some of my favorite people in the world.



I love your beautiful, colorful stacks -and HUGE congratulations on the win!!


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> The sapphire halo earrings are very pretty, so nicely proportioned.  And the sapphire bangle is just lovely.  Looks understated and cool.  Could be worn super casually.  I'm looking them up!  Thanks for sharing.


If you end up wanting to go let me know and I’m happy to make an introduction!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> If you end up wanting to go let me know and I’m happy to make an introduction!


Thank you cafecreme. So sweet of you. I’ll DM you if I need to.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi @eletons! 
This is for you and any others who are interested in akoya pearls and want to better understand how size and grading affect price.  

I just remembered JRDunn, a jeweler in South Florida, carries a lot of Mikimoto on their website (most websites only carry a few pieces).   Here are pearl stud earrings which you can select grade and size to get an idea of pricing.  Mikimoto 9.5mm AAA White Gold Akoya Pearl Stud Earrings (jrdunn.com)

As a recap on akoya pearls... 
Akoya pearl sizes vary from 5.5mm to 9.5mm, the largest akoya is 9.5mm.    
Pearl grades vary from A to AAA.  The highest pricing will be 9.5mm, AAA.  Pearl overtone does not affect pricing.  
You can click on the website to price out some pearl studs to see pricing.    
I've listed three examples of pearl earring stud for a quick summary.    

Pearl size of 7.5mm - For Grade A, price is $670.00.  For Grade AAA, price is $1,590.00.
Pearl size of 8.5mm (8.5mm begins the jump in price).  For Grade A, price is $1,730.00.  For Grade AAA, price is $4,250.00.  Notice how for only 1mm increase, from 7.5mm to 8.5mm, the price increase is over 2.5 times.
Pearl size of 9.5mm (largest akoya size and the rarest).  For Grade A, price is $6,060.  For Grade AAA, price is $21,740. Notice how for another 1mm increase, from 8.5mm to 9.5mm, the price increase is much more significant, over 3-5 times.  This is due to the rarity of the pearl.   
@eletons 
You can see how pricing varies greatly.  Therefore, I highly recommend getting a certificate if you plan to purchase Mikimoto.  By the way, JRDunn is a reputable jeweler.  They are based in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, which is a city north of Miami (I grew up in Miami   ).  I checked for you, and they ship to Europe!  I also noticed on their website it's 15% off the first purchase.  

I wanted to share this as it might help you decide what strand/earrings you want.  I also thought this might be helpful to any others interested in purchasing Mikimotos.     
I recall you were looking at a long strand.  Here is the link to a 32."  You can play with pearl size and grade. There are other shorter lengths too on the website, 18", 20", etc... You can have fun surfing and playing!  
Mikimoto Akoya Pearl Necklace 32 Inch - Opera Strands (jrdunn.com)

Hope this helps.  Good luck to you on your Mikimoto hunt!


----------



## cafecreme15

BigAkoya said:


> Hi @eletons!
> This is for you and any others who are interested in akoya pearls and want to better understand how size and grading affect price.
> 
> I just remembered JRDunn, a jeweler in South Florida, carries a lot of Mikimoto on their website (most websites only carry a few pieces).   Here are pearl stud earrings which you can select grade and size to get an idea of pricing.  Mikimoto 9.5mm AAA White Gold Akoya Pearl Stud Earrings (jrdunn.com)
> 
> As a recap on akoya pearls...
> Akoya pearl sizes vary from 5.5mm to 9.5mm, the largest akoya is 9.5mm.
> Pearl grades vary from A to AAA.  The highest pricing will be 9.5mm, AAA.  Pearl overtone does not affect pricing.
> You can click on the website to price out some pearl studs to see pricing.
> I've listed three examples of pearl earring stud for a quick summary.
> 
> Pearl size of 7.5mm - For Grade A, price is $670.00.  For Grade AAA, price is $1,590.00.
> Pearl size of 8.5mm (8.5mm begins the jump in price).  For Grade A, price is $1,730.00.  For Grade AAA, price is $4,250.00.  Notice how for only 1mm increase, from 7.5mm to 8.5mm, the price increase is over 2.5 times.
> Pearl size of 9.5mm (largest akoya size and the rarest).  For Grade A, price is $6,060.  For Grade AAA, price is $21,740. Notice how for another 1mm increase, from 8.5mm to 9.5mm, the price increase is much more significant, over 3-5 times.  This is due to the rarity of the pearl.
> @eletons
> You can see how pricing varies greatly.  Therefore, I highly recommend getting a certificate if you plan to purchase Mikimoto.  By the way, JRDunn is a reputable jeweler.  They are based in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, which is a city north of Miami (I grew up in Miami   ).  I checked for you, and they ship to Europe!  I also noticed on their website it's 15% off the first purchase.
> 
> I wanted to share this as it might help you decide what strand/earrings you want.  I also thought this might be helpful to any others interested in purchasing Mikimotos.
> I recall you were looking at a long strand.  Here is the link to a 32."  You can play with pearl size and grade. There are other shorter lengths too on the website, 18", 20", etc... You can have fun surfing and playing!
> Mikimoto Akoya Pearl Necklace 32 Inch - Opera Strands (jrdunn.com)
> 
> Hope this helps.  Good luck to you on your Mikimoto hunt!


This was very educational, thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Hi @eletons!
> This is for you and any others who are interested in akoya pearls and want to better understand how size and grading affect price.
> 
> I just remembered JRDunn, a jeweler in South Florida, carries a lot of Mikimoto on their website (most websites only carry a few pieces).   Here are pearl stud earrings which you can select grade and size to get an idea of pricing.  Mikimoto 9.5mm AAA White Gold Akoya Pearl Stud Earrings (jrdunn.com)
> 
> As a recap on akoya pearls...
> Akoya pearl sizes vary from 5.5mm to 9.5mm, the largest akoya is 9.5mm.
> Pearl grades vary from A to AAA.  The highest pricing will be 9.5mm, AAA.  Pearl overtone does not affect pricing.
> You can click on the website to price out some pearl studs to see pricing.
> I've listed three examples of pearl earring stud for a quick summary.
> 
> Pearl size of 7.5mm - For Grade A, price is $670.00.  For Grade AAA, price is $1,590.00.
> Pearl size of 8.5mm (8.5mm begins the jump in price).  For Grade A, price is $1,730.00.  For Grade AAA, price is $4,250.00.  Notice how for only 1mm increase, from 7.5mm to 8.5mm, the price increase is over 2.5 times.
> Pearl size of 9.5mm (largest akoya size and the rarest).  For Grade A, price is $6,060.  For Grade AAA, price is $21,740. Notice how for another 1mm increase, from 8.5mm to 9.5mm, the price increase is much more significant, over 3-5 times.  This is due to the rarity of the pearl.
> @eletons
> You can see how pricing varies greatly.  Therefore, I highly recommend getting a certificate if you plan to purchase Mikimoto.  By the way, JRDunn is a reputable jeweler.  They are based in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, which is a city north of Miami (I grew up in Miami   ).  I checked for you, and they ship to Europe!  I also noticed on their website it's 15% off the first purchase.
> 
> I wanted to share this as it might help you decide what strand/earrings you want.  I also thought this might be helpful to any others interested in purchasing Mikimotos.
> I recall you were looking at a long strand.  Here is the link to a 32."  You can play with pearl size and grade. There are other shorter lengths too on the website, 18", 20", etc... You can have fun surfing and playing!
> Mikimoto Akoya Pearl Necklace 32 Inch - Opera Strands (jrdunn.com)
> 
> Hope this helps.  Good luck to you on your Mikimoto hunt!



Thanks so much!   Appreciate all the info, and I love the functionality of the JR Dunn website. So easy to see how changing the parameters affects the price. From your experience, what kinds of things might one notice moving between grades A-AAA?


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much!   Appreciate all the info, and I love the functionality of the JR Dunn website. So easy to see how changing the parameters affects the price. From your experience, what kinds of things might one notice moving between grades A-AAA?


I'm glad that was helpful.  On grading...
First, all pearls come from the oyster as-is.  Pearls are not like rough gemstones (eg. diamond, emerald, turquoise, agate) where it needs to be formed, shaped, faceted, polished, etc.. before a finished gemstone is produced.

With that in mind, a pearl's grade is based on several factors.  They include shape (perfectly round is the most desired), surface blemishes (the fewer the more valuable), and luster (a mirror-like luster is the most prized).

For me, luster is the most important of all.  I want as much of a mirror finish and glow as possible.  When I buy strands, I never inspect each pearl for blemishes or measure each pearl to see how round they are.  I look at the glow of the strand and the mirror finish.  I see how it pops and makes my skin light up.  Luster is also the most subjective.

Of the four grades, from what my eyes have seen on luster...
I cannot see much difference from A to A+.  I see more of a mirror finish with AA.  I see a big jump with AAA.  AAA is perfection, like staring into a mirror and seeing your reflection.  AAA is so beautiful it looks fake.  For natural gemstones, a stone so beautiful and perfect that it looks fake is the best compliment that can be given to that stone.  That's what I see, but different eyes may see bigger jumps at each grade.  

I want to add Mikimoto pearls are the top 5% of all pearls.  They are the best of the best.  Looking at it that way, trying to judge a Mikimoto by grade is splitting hairs... it would be like judging which is the "best best" of the best.  My point here is every strand is beautiful in its own way, from grade A to grade AAA.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I'm glad that was helpful.  On grading...
> First, all pearls come from the oyster as-is.  Pearls are not like rough gemstones (eg. diamond, emerald, turquoise, agate) where it needs to be formed, shaped, faceted, polished, etc.. before a finished gemstone is produced.
> 
> With that in mind, a pearl's grade is based on several factors.  They include shape (perfectly round is the most desired), surface blemishes (the fewer the more valuable), and luster (a mirror-like luster is the most prized).
> 
> For me, luster is the most important of all.  I want as much of a mirror finish and glow as possible.  When I buy strands, I never inspect each pearl for blemishes or measure each pearl to see how round they are.  I look at the glow of the strand and the mirror finish.  I see how it pops and makes my skin light up.  Luster is also the most subjective.
> 
> Of the four grades, from what my eyes have seen on luster...
> I cannot see much difference from A to A+.  I see more of a mirror finish with AA.  I see a big jump with AAA.  AAA is perfection, like staring into a mirror and seeing your reflection.  AAA is so beautiful it looks fake.  For natural gemstones, a stone so beautiful and perfect that it looks fake is the best compliment that can be given to that stone.  That's what I see, but different eyes may see bigger jumps at each grade.
> 
> I want to add Mikimoto pearls are the top 5% of all pearls.  They are the best of the best.  Looking at it that way, trying to judge a Mikimoto by grade is splitting hairs... it would be like judging which is the "best best" of the best.  My point here is every strand is beautiful in its own way, from grade A to grade AAA.



Thanks so much, more great info, very helpful!


----------



## WingNut

So I'm only 1/3 of a way through this thread, starting from the beginning a few days ago. Holy moly all the pieces are gorgeous! I'm copiously taking notes. @Notorious Pink you have posted some amazing pieces from a designer I'd never heard of (Pasquale Bruni) and am now thinking of unloading a lot of other items just so that I can carefully up the ante on my jewelry collection. Don't want anyone to feel left out, you are all inspiring me!  I still have a long way to go reading through this thread, hope to get to the end so I can share a few of my items (mostly Roberto Coil, Mikimoto, Cartier, and some un-branded pieces). 

Craving some Bvlgari, more Cartier, and a lot of other gorgeous pieces.

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever heard of Sloane Street Jewelry? I picked up a ring from them in early December. When I get a chance I'll upload a photo.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I have pretty wrists today.
> Yesterday, I stopped off at Bloomies to see the multicolor bracelet. I brought the Vine Amulet that I bought but had not worn to see if I could exchange it for the bracelet. I could. Not only that, Bloomies extended the 20% discount that was applied to the amulet to the bracelet!!! I did not expect that.
> 
> On my other wrist is an Irene Neuwirth Peruvian Opal Candy bracelet and pink/purple Sapphire and Aquamarine tennis bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5314446
> View attachment 5314447


Congratulations on your new bracelet(s).
I love the tennis bracelets, the aqua, sapphire and candy are fabulous together. Truly excellent.
Wear them well and in good heath and happiness!


----------



## lynne_ross

WingNut said:


> So I'm only 1/3 of a way through this thread, starting from the beginning a few days ago. Holy moly all the pieces are gorgeous! I'm copiously taking notes. @Notorious Pink you have posted some amazing pieces from a designer I'd never heard of (Pasquale Bruni) and am now thinking of unloading a lot of other items just so that I can carefully up the ante on my jewelry collection. Don't want anyone to feel left out, you are all inspiring me!  I still have a long way to go reading through this thread, hope to get to the end so I can share a few of my items (mostly Roberto Coil, Mikimoto, Cartier, and some un-branded pieces).
> 
> Craving some Bvlgari, more Cartier, and a lot of other gorgeous pieces.
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone ever heard of Sloane Street Jewelry? I picked up a ring from them in early December. When I get a chance I'll upload a photo.


I have 2 Pasquale Bruni pieces on my list due to this threat (due to Nortorious!) and a friend of mine bought earrings after I pointed her to brand. Dangerous thread.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> I have pretty wrists today.
> Yesterday, I stopped off at Bloomies to see the multicolor bracelet. I brought the Vine Amulet that I bought but had not worn to see if I could exchange it for the bracelet. I could. Not only that, Bloomies extended the 20% discount that was applied to the amulet to the bracelet!!! I did not expect that.
> 
> On my other wrist is an Irene Neuwirth Peruvian Opal Candy bracelet and pink/purple Sapphire and Aquamarine tennis bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5314446
> View attachment 5314447



LOVE the new multi-color bracelet! I love this design with the sapphires and the diamonds! But the multicolor will make an incredible set with the Tolomeo pendant! I've been looking at bezel tennis bracelets and really might consider one of these instead if they fit me right. Are those bangles round or oval? I can't tell on her site. Please post the new bracelet on the TSC thread! It's a fabulous piece and works so well with the Astrid bracelets, too!


----------



## jennlt

missie1 said:


> Family’s can be so weird and jealous it’s normally the older females in my family.  It irritates me when they ask price of something and then make slick comments.  My MIL is so jealous it’s unreal.  Whenever she sees me with something she tries to ask DH to get her something similar.  Mind you she doesn’t have fabulous taste or anything it’s just your wife has new earrings so I want new earrings.  We laugh at her together



You are so right, it is always the females that make the snide comments in my family, too. My MIL wouldn't let DH and I sit together at family dinners. She would insist on sitting between us so that she could monopolize the conversation and have all DH's attention, while simultaneously criticizing everything on my plate and how much or how little I ate of it. And this self-appointed "food police" was the one who always insisted we order pizza with absolutely no cheese on it


----------



## jennlt

Does anyone else like Marco Bicego? I saw this Lucia long convertible necklace and it's really beautiful and versatile. HIs IG shows 12 different ways to wear it and I love having options. I may need to go try it on. @880 , I know you were looking at the incredibly gorgeous VCA Liane necklace and one configuration of this bears a very slight resemblance to me (minus the gorgeous gemstones) for a fraction of the price.
I'd love to hear about anyone's experience with this brand!


----------



## Cool Breeze

jennlt said:


> Does anyone else like Marco Bicego? I saw this Lucia long convertible necklace and it's really beautiful and versatile. HIs IG shows 12 different ways to wear it and I love having options. I may need to go try it on. @880 , I know you were looking at the incredibly gorgeous VCA Liane necklace and one configuration of this bears a very slight resemblance to me (minus the gorgeous gemstones) for a fraction of the price.
> I'd love to hear about anyone's experience with this brand!
> 
> View attachment 5317331



I love this brand and have pieces in both white gold and yellow.  They are very well made and durable. I find that you need to match his necklaces with his earrings so the gold alloys are complimentary.  The necklace you’re looking at is gorgeous.  Best wishes.


----------



## jennlt

Cool Breeze said:


> I love this brand and have pieces in both white gold and yellow.  They are very well made and durable. I find that you need to match his necklaces with his earrings so the gold alloys are complimentary.  The necklace you’re looking at is gorgeous.  Best wishes.



Thanks for your help! I tried on a few beautiful Marco Bicego pieces at Saks but it was years ago. It's good to know that the quality is as high as ever. I was drawn to this necklace because it looks like it can be configured to work with almost any neckline and could easily be dressed up or worn casually. That versatility is very appealing.


----------



## DS2006

jennlt said:


> Thanks for your help! I tried on a few beautiful Marco Bicego pieces at Saks but it was years ago. It's good to know that the quality is as high as ever. I was drawn to this necklace because it looks like it can be configured to work with almost any neckline and could easily be dressed up or worn casually. That versatility is very appealing.



That's really pretty! I love long chain necklaces! Bloomingdale's is having a sale now until or through the 7th that you basically get 25% of your purchase price (of certain fine jewelry) in gift cards if you sign up for their Loyallist program, which is really just registering online and no B credit card required.


----------



## Notorious Pink

WingNut said:


> So I'm only 1/3 of a way through this thread, starting from the beginning a few days ago. Holy moly all the pieces are gorgeous! I'm copiously taking notes. @Notorious Pink you have posted some amazing pieces from a designer I'd never heard of (Pasquale Bruni) and am now thinking of unloading a lot of other items just so that I can carefully up the ante on my jewelry collection.





lynne_ross said:


> I have 2 Pasquale Bruni pieces on my list due to this threat (due to Nortorious!) and a friend of mine bought earrings after I pointed her to brand. Dangerous thread.



Glad to inspire/enable! I really love my PB pieces. Theres a matching necklace I’ve been eyeing, too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

These are on their way to me.  Irene Neuwirth. Now I am on Ban Island.
I love the combo of Peruvian opal and aquamarihe.


----------



## Prada Prince

I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!  



When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band. 



I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!




Presenting my new sapphire ring! 




It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each. 




On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was. 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


a beautiful stone with a beautiful story


----------



## allure244

Notorious Pink said:


> Glad to inspire/enable! I really love my PB pieces. Theres a matching necklace I’ve been eyeing, too.



Notorious Pink, I’m another one of those Tpf members you have enabled to purchase Pasquale Bruni pieces


----------



## glamourbag

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Its beautiful. Its lovely with your new bracelet too. These are the pieces which have the most meaning and with end up being the highlights of our collection because there is a story behind them.


----------



## lynne_ross

allure244 said:


> Notorious Pink, I’m another one of those Tpf members you have enabled to purchase Pasquale Bruni pieces


I love you stack and ring. The pieces all work so well together.


----------



## BigAkoya

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


The Ceylon sapphire is beautiful.  This ring is such a wonderful tribute to your father.  
Congratulations on your new ring!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> These are on their way to me.  Irene Neuwirth. Now I am on Ban Island.
> I love the combo of Peruvian opal and aquamarihe.
> View attachment 5318268
> View attachment 5318269
> View attachment 5318270
> View attachment 5318271
> View attachment 5318272


Oh.My.God.
Wow !! I’ll PM you later but I’m so envious - this set is TDF. Love Irene's carved stone flower necklaces especially; and this one is outstanding. These flowers can go from evening gown, formal wear to the most casual outfit.
I’m so thrilled you got this !
If you follow Irene’s IG she does insta stories often wearing pieces grin her different collections and it helps seeing them in action, which highlight the movement and sparke.
Those hoops with those earrings - incredible.
Been meaning to post more here but like others have said it’s been so informative.
I personally love buying jewelry from brands owned by strong independent women - that’s a plus in my book.
A win-win.
Massive congrats on this newest acquisition.


----------



## TankerToad

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful bittersweet story - and  beautiful ring which will have such meaning to you each time you wear it.
Your growing collection is thoughtfully being created. Thank you for including us in your journey.
Love your joy in each item  - that joy is transmitted in each of your posts.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


What a great way to honor your Dad!!! Wear your beautiful ring in the best of health and happiness!!!


----------



## WingNut

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


That's beautiful. I'm so sorry about the loss of your father, and I fully understand the significance this piece will forever hold in your heart. I lost my dad in September, and as I was cleaning out my jewelry box last night I was admiring the pieces he had given me. Hugs.


----------



## sjunky13

@WingNut  some Marco  B pics for you, from Bloomies!!
If you like nice classic gold, you will love his pieces!
I have a necklace I do not wear ever, I should pull it out.


----------



## sjunky13

etoupebirkin said:


> These are on their way to me.  Irene Neuwirth. Now I am on Ban Island.
> I love the combo of Peruvian opal and aquamarihe.
> View attachment 5318268
> View attachment 5318269
> View attachment 5318270
> View attachment 5318271
> View attachment 5318272




WoW! you are on a roll!! amazing opals!


----------



## sjunky13

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I am so sorry for your loss. Your ring is so special and what a lovely piece to have close to you always. xo


----------



## sjunky13

allure244 said:


> Notorious Pink, I’m another one of those Tpf members you have enabled to purchase Pasquale Bruni pieces


Incredible!


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> Notorious Pink, I’m another one of those Tpf members you have enabled to purchase Pasquale Bruni pieces


Oooh yay!  Love your fabulous stack and twins on the ring!


----------



## 880

jennlt said:


> Does anyone else like Marco Bicego? I saw this Lucia long convertible necklace and it's really beautiful and versatile. HIs IG shows 12 different ways to wear it and I love having options. I may need to go try it on. @880 , I know you were looking at the incredibly gorgeous VCA Liane necklace and one configuration of this bears a very slight resemblance to me (minus the gorgeous gemstones) for a fraction of the price.
> I'd love to hear about anyone's experience with this brand!
> 
> View attachment 5317331



So gorgeous! Thank you for thinking of me! Will check it out! And, your MIL wow. . . 

@Prada Prince, what a lovely way to remember your dad. Thank you for sharing this gorgeous sapphire and wonderful story


----------



## KristinS

For all you WG lovers out there … Stunning earrings from Garrard 








						Fanfare Symphony Diamond and Mother of Pearl Earrings | In 18ct White Gold | Garrard
					

A playful vision of the much-loved Fanfare motif, our Fanfare Symphony earrings radiate delicate femininity. Inlaid with shimmering mother of pearl, accented with scintillating diamonds, the modern, stylised design is a contemporary classic.  A captivating reminder of a fun-loving period in...




					garrard.com


----------



## glamourbag

KristinS said:


> For all you WG lovers out there … Stunning earrings from Garrard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanfare Symphony Diamond and Mother of Pearl Earrings | In 18ct White Gold | Garrard
> 
> 
> A playful vision of the much-loved Fanfare motif, our Fanfare Symphony earrings radiate delicate femininity. Inlaid with shimmering mother of pearl, accented with scintillating diamonds, the modern, stylised design is a contemporary classic.  A captivating reminder of a fun-loving period in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garrard.com


I LOVE Garrard! Especially their Wings collection! Perfect reason for me to return to the UK


----------



## BigAkoya

KristinS said:


> For all you WG lovers out there … Stunning earrings from Garrard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanfare Symphony Diamond and Mother of Pearl Earrings | In 18ct White Gold | Garrard
> 
> 
> A playful vision of the much-loved Fanfare motif, our Fanfare Symphony earrings radiate delicate femininity. Inlaid with shimmering mother of pearl, accented with scintillating diamonds, the modern, stylised design is a contemporary classic.  A captivating reminder of a fun-loving period in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garrard.com


Thank you!  This is lovely.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I LOVE Garrard! Especially their Wings collection! Perfect reason for me to return to the UK


I am with you!  I live in the US, and when the US lifts the COVID testing requirement for re-entry (it will be soon), I'm headed across the pond!  I want to visit Shaun Leane and talk about a ring.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> These are on their way to me.  Irene Neuwirth. Now I am on Ban Island.
> I love the combo of Peruvian opal and aquamarihe.
> View attachment 5318268
> View attachment 5318269
> View attachment 5318270
> View attachment 5318271
> View attachment 5318272


Wow! This looks like coral . . . Wear them well and in good health and happiness!


----------



## KristinS

glamourbag said:


> I LOVE Garrard! Especially their Wings collection! Perfect reason for me to return to the UK


First time hearing of this line. Think I’ve been blinded by VCA.


----------



## BigAkoya

KristinS said:


> First time hearing of this line. Think I’ve been blinded by VCA.


Garrad was once THE jeweler to royalty... pieces such as tiaras (e.g. Lover's Knot Tiara).  They also made Princess Diana's sapphire ring (to be specific, they did not make it on commission, it was a stock piece).  There's no standalone boutique in the US.  If you happen to live in the US and are interested in some piece, I noticed netaporter started carrying a few pieces every now and then.  I'm a big netaporter fan, and their shipping and returns is easy, no hassle.   
Jewelry and Watches | Garrard | NET-A-PORTER


----------



## KristinS

BigAkoya said:


> Garrad was once THE jeweler to royalty... pieces such as tiaras (e.g. Lover's Knot Tiara).  They also made Princess Diana's sapphire ring (to be specific, they did not make it on commission, it was a stock piece).  There's no standalone boutique in the US.  If you happen to live in the US and are interested in some piece, I noticed netaporter started carrying a few pieces every now and then.  I'm a big netaporter fan, and their shipping and returns is easy, no hassle.
> Jewelry and Watches | Garrard | NET-A-PORTER


Super interesting … i had no idea! EXCEPT - I will no longer buy from Net-a-Porter again. They lost 2 items I returned (part of a larger return) and will not refund me the money. I’m upset especially since there isn’t anything I can do. Sorry about the side note.


----------



## BigAkoya

KristinS said:


> Super interesting … i had no idea! EXCEPT - I will no longer buy from Net-a-Porter again. They lost 2 items I returned (part of a larger return) and will not refund me the money. I’m upset especially since there isn’t anything I can do. Sorry about the side note.


Wow!  I'm shocked to hear that.  You would think with such a big online company as they are, they will always side with the customer.  And... it's their return label, so you have tracking proof it was sent back to them!  I'm not sure how recent this experience was, but maybe you can file a dispute on your credit card?  Sorry to hear of your experience.


----------



## A bottle of Red

glamourbag said:


> I LOVE Garrard! Especially their Wings collection! Perfect reason for me to return to the UK


Me too- was breathtakingly beautiful!  The peacock & phoenix were my favorites


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I am with you!  I live in the US, and when the US lifts the COVID testing requirement for re-entry (it will be soon), I'm headed across the pond!  I want to visit Shaun Leane and talk about a ring.


Oh that sounds like it will be a special experience. Are you thinking a bespoke piece??? 

I agree, and while I know so many are travelling, I'm not in such a rush to deal with all the things that come with it. Like everyone, I am hoping it clears up soon (am I being too wishful???), as I have half my family there who I haven't seen in a few years; along with some other matters at hand.

Garrard has beautiful designs and I especially appreciate how they combine their coloured stones into their pieces which is often lacking in some of the more "popular" design houses in the same price bracket. I usually like to see things in person, and much like Graff, we have no retailer or boutique here either but Im happy I read above that NAP is carrying their pieces, so there is hope. Im going to have to look which collections they have.


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> Me too- was breathtakingly beautiful!  The peacock & phoenix were my favorites



Yes, they have such pretty options!! Many of their pieces are in the same price vicinity as VCA, the only unfortunate thing is there are basically no boutiques or retailers on this side of the world. I just looked and I think there is a store in Chicago which carries some of their designs but other than that its limited. Perhaps in the future they will come to our side 



KristinS said:


> First time hearing of this line. Think I’ve been blinded by VCA.


Oh I understand how you have been. VCA is beautiful!  I agree, sometimes we develop blinders to other options as I've done that too. The heart wants what the heart wants, but it never hurts to look at other designs/designers for creativity ideas and see what is on the market. Like handbag collections, I always believe a healthy wardrobe is one which is varied. Quality but with options.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Oh that sounds like it will be a special experience. Are you thinking a bespoke piece???
> 
> I agree, and while I know so many are travelling, I'm not in such a rush to deal with all the things that come with it. Like everyone, I am hoping it clears up soon (am I being too wishful???), as I have half my family there who I haven't seen in a few years; along with some other matters at hand.
> 
> Garrard has beautiful designs and I especially appreciate how they combine their coloured stones into their pieces which is often lacking in some of the more "popular" design houses in the same price bracket. I usually like to see things in person, and much like Graff, we have no retailer or boutique here either but Im happy I read above that NAP is carrying their pieces, so there is hope. Im going to have to look which collections they have.


On travel, a work colleague of mine and his family are headed to Europe in a few weeks (UK, France, then Switzerland). I told him to be sure to read all the darn guidelines when it comes to COVID testing for re-entry (e.g. you need to have the correct kit, if you test positive, you can't re-enter the US until you test negative again).  He purchased extra test kits just in case.  He also purchased travel insurance, again, just in case they test positive and have to stay extra days and rebook their flight.  That's too much drama for me, and like you, I am not in a rush.  However, I do want to go there before May.  There is a "Faberge in London" exhibition at the V&A that ends May 2, 2022.  It's a rare exhibition, and Imperial Easter Eggs will be on display.  You probably already know about this exhibition since you're familiar with London, but FYI in case not and you might be interested:
The largest exhibition of Faberge imperial eggs is being staged in London at the V&A Museum | Daily Mail Online

On Shaun Leane, he is very interesting to me. I have his book, and he truly knows how to link fashion and jewelry together.  I find his pieces very unique, yet at the same time, they are a bit too innovative for me.  His designs are for @880 !  She would rock in his pieces.  My style is more classic, old-world glamour (e.g. read boring).  However, there is one ring I really love, and yes, you are correct, I want a bespoke version!   I have been thinking about this ring over a year and have been waiting to go to London, but I have not left US soil since COVID. 

Okay... here is my idea... I want to take the existing Aurora design and tweak it a bit.
First, here are two stock versions to set this up so you can visualize...
When you see this ring, look at the WG, white diamonds, and "blue" stones (a blue theme).
Shaun Leane 18ct White Gold Aquamarine and Diamond Aurora Ring

When you see this ring, look just at the "red" stones.  Ignore the cognac melee diamonds; focus on the red stone theme.  Shaun Leane 18ct White Aurora Interlocking Stackable Ring Set

I want the same look as the first ring (WG, white diamonds), except I want a "red" stone theme.  I want bold red against the crispiness of WG and white diamonds (not a fan of cognac diamonds). 

For the red stones, I am not fond of the stones he used.  Instead, I want a ruby, jedi spinel, and a soft pink sapphire.  The look will be a stop-light-red ruby, a neon-pink Jedi Spinel, then softening to a pale-rose-pink sapphire.  

I also want to change the prongs for the stones as based on the photos; I am not a fan of that prong work.
Of course, first step is I need to try on one of those rings to see if it's even my style.  I also want to see the stones first before he sets them, especially the ruby and jedi spinel.  With reds, I am super picky (I've purchased and gone through a few ruby rings and still can't get the shade right  ).

Anyway, that's the ring I've been thinking of in my head.
I hope you can make it to London soon to see your family!

EDIT:  On COVID restrictions loosening up... wishful thinking?  Not at all!  I personally think all eyes are on the UK for fully opening up their country.  I give it 14 days after the Feb 11 (date when UK lifted all restrictions), and the rest of the world will begin to open up.  Can't wait!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> On travel, a work colleague of mine and his family are headed to Europe in a few weeks (UK, France, then Switzerland). I told him to be sure to read all the darn guidelines when it comes to COVID testing for re-entry (e.g. you need to have the correct kit, if you test positive, you can't re-enter the US until you test negative again).  He purchased extra test kits just in case.  He also purchased travel insurance, again, just in case they test positive and have to stay extra days and rebook their flight.  That's too much drama for me, and like you, I am not in a rush.  However, I do want to go there before May.  There is a "Faberge in London" exhibition at the V&A that ends May 2, 2022.  It's a rare exhibition, and Imperial Easter Eggs will be on display.  You probably already know about this exhibition since you're familiar with London, but FYI in case not and you might be interested:
> The largest exhibition of Faberge imperial eggs is being staged in London at the V&A Museum | Daily Mail Online
> 
> On Shaun Leane, he is very interesting to me. I have his book, and he truly knows how to link fashion and jewelry together.  I find his pieces very unique, yet at the same time, they are a bit too innovative for me.  His designs are for @880 !  She would rock in his pieces.  My style is more classic, old-world glamour (e.g. read boring).  However, there is one ring I really love, and yes, you are correct, I want a bespoke version!  I have been thinking about this ring over a year and have been waiting to go to London, but I have not left US soil since COVID.
> 
> Okay... here is my idea... I want to take the existing Aurora design and tweak it a bit.
> First, here are two stock versions to set this up so you can visualize...
> When you see this ring, look at the WG, white diamonds, and "blue" stones (a blue theme).
> Shaun Leane 18ct White Gold Aquamarine and Diamond Aurora Ring
> 
> When you see this ring, look just at the "red" stones.  Ignore the cognac melee diamonds; focus on the red stone theme.  Shaun Leane 18ct White Aurora Interlocking Stackable Ring Set
> 
> I want the same look as the first ring (WG, white diamonds), except I want a "red" stone theme.  I want bold red against the crispiness of WG and white diamonds (not a fan of cognac diamonds).
> 
> For the red stones, I am not fond of the stones he used.  Instead, I want a ruby, jedi spinel, and a soft pink sapphire.  The look will be a stop-light-red ruby, a neon-pink Jedi Spinel, then softening to a pale-rose-pink sapphire.
> 
> I also want to change the prongs for the stones as based on the photos; I am not a fan of that prong work.
> Of course, first step is I need to try on one of those rings to see if it's even my style.  I also want to see the stones first before he sets them, especially the ruby and jedi spinel.  With reds, I am super picky (I've purchased and gone through a few ruby rings and still can't get the shade right  ).
> 
> Anyway, that's the ring I've been thinking of in my head.
> I hope you can make it to London soon to see your family!
> 
> EDIT:  On COVID restrictions loosening up... wishful thinking?  Not at all!  I personally think all eyes are on the UK for fully opening up their country.  I give it 14 days after the Feb 11 (date when UK lifted all restrictions), and the rest of the world will begin to open up.  Can't wait!


Spinels are beautiful. This would be a gorgeous ring.
I saw this and thought of you . . . https://www.beladora.com/jewelry/515858-beladora-bespoke-red-spinel-and-diamond-ring-in-platinum/


----------



## KristinS

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  I'm shocked to hear that.  You would think with such a big online company as they are, they will always side with the customer.  And... it's their return label, so you have tracking proof it was sent back to them!  I'm not sure how recent this experience was, but maybe you can file a dispute on your credit card?  Sorry to hear of your experience.


Long story short .. I had multiple orders - kept some pieces and decided to return others. I consolidated the returns and sent back to Net-A-Porter in 1 box. Apparently, since I did not send the returns from different orders ‘separately’ they cannot confirm it was received. This makes no sense to me and have tried many times to be refunded. 2K down the drain


----------



## Happyish

KristinS said:


> Long story short .. I had multiple orders - kept some pieces and decided to return others. I consolidated the returns and sent back to Net-A-Porter in 1 box. Apparently, since I did not send the returns from different orders ‘separately’ they cannot confirm it was received. This makes no sense to me and have tried many times to be refunded. 2K down the drain


I understand they have cameras monitoring everything received. If they pull the security tapes they should be able to confirm receipt. That's really unfortunate.


----------



## MyDogTink

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve been eagerly anticipating this purchase for  two weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at the jeweller’s picking up my new emerald ring, I was impressed with his work and swift turnaround. So I commissioned him to remount my existing sapphire which was currently set on a thick plain sterling silver band.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to picking it up last week after a hard week at work, but unfortunately he couldn’t replicate his speed with this piece, and advised me that it would only be ready the following week. Although I was disappointed, I guess I knew that anticipation would only make things sweeter. It truly was!
> 
> View attachment 5318697
> 
> 
> Presenting my new sapphire ring!
> 
> View attachment 5318696
> 
> 
> It is a 2.67 carat cornflower blue Ceylon sapphire set on a platinum band with a diamond halo setting - H VS1 diamonds of 0.01 ct each.
> 
> View attachment 5318698
> 
> 
> On top of everything else, the ring has extra-special significance to me. My father died suddenly in December last year, and he was the one who bought me the sapphire when I was 18. I hadn’t worn the ring in years, but it took this eminently sad situation for me to commission a piece that will keep my father close to me at all times and a beautiful memory of the amazing person he was.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Your ring is beautiful as is your story. It’s a touching story for me- I can empathize with the sudden loss. May wearing it bring you smiles and fond memories.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> On travel, a work colleague of mine and his family are headed to Europe in a few weeks (UK, France, then Switzerland). I told him to be sure to read all the darn guidelines when it comes to COVID testing for re-entry (e.g. you need to have the correct kit, if you test positive, you can't re-enter the US until you test negative again).  He purchased extra test kits just in case.  He also purchased travel insurance, again, just in case they test positive and have to stay extra days and rebook their flight.  That's too much drama for me, and like you, I am not in a rush.  However, I do want to go there before May.  There is a "Faberge in London" exhibition at the V&A that ends May 2, 2022.  It's a rare exhibition, and Imperial Easter Eggs will be on display.  You probably already know about this exhibition since you're familiar with London, but FYI in case not and you might be interested:
> The largest exhibition of Faberge imperial eggs is being staged in London at the V&A Museum | Daily Mail Online
> 
> On Shaun Leane, he is very interesting to me. I have his book, and he truly knows how to link fashion and jewelry together.  I find his pieces very unique, yet at the same time, they are a bit too innovative for me.  His designs are for @880 !  She would rock in his pieces.  My style is more classic, old-world glamour (e.g. read boring).  However, there is one ring I really love, and yes, you are correct, I want a bespoke version!  I have been thinking about this ring over a year and have been waiting to go to London, but I have not left US soil since COVID.
> 
> Okay... here is my idea... I want to take the existing Aurora design and tweak it a bit.
> First, here are two stock versions to set this up so you can visualize...
> When you see this ring, look at the WG, white diamonds, and "blue" stones (a blue theme).
> Shaun Leane 18ct White Gold Aquamarine and Diamond Aurora Ring
> 
> When you see this ring, look just at the "red" stones.  Ignore the cognac melee diamonds; focus on the red stone theme.  Shaun Leane 18ct White Aurora Interlocking Stackable Ring Set
> 
> I want the same look as the first ring (WG, white diamonds), except I want a "red" stone theme.  I want bold red against the crispiness of WG and white diamonds (not a fan of cognac diamonds).
> 
> For the red stones, I am not fond of the stones he used.  Instead, I want a ruby, jedi spinel, and a soft pink sapphire.  The look will be a stop-light-red ruby, a neon-pink Jedi Spinel, then softening to a pale-rose-pink sapphire.
> 
> I also want to change the prongs for the stones as based on the photos; I am not a fan of that prong work.
> Of course, first step is I need to try on one of those rings to see if it's even my style.  I also want to see the stones first before he sets them, especially the ruby and jedi spinel.  With reds, I am super picky (I've purchased and gone through a few ruby rings and still can't get the shade right  ).
> 
> Anyway, that's the ring I've been thinking of in my head.
> I hope you can make it to London soon to see your family!
> 
> EDIT:  On COVID restrictions loosening up... wishful thinking?  Not at all!  I personally think all eyes are on the UK for fully opening up their country.  I give it 14 days after the Feb 11 (date when UK lifted all restrictions), and the rest of the world will begin to open up.  Can't wait!


Yes I have heard the Faberge exhibition is there but did not know how long it was running. This would be an excellent afternoon spent looking at all these intricate pieces of art. I'd love to see it!!! I hope you make it (or anyone else who can share if they are excited to). I hope I do too.

If you dont get out to the V&A in time that ring design you have in mind is worth the trip alone. I love that you have given this such thought and Im sure he would be excited to create something so special. I like the idea of the variance in shades of pink/reds and against the white gold and diamonds it will be a statement, which I understand is important for you (and rightfully so when doing bespoke as it might as well be something exclusive and eye catching). I am excited for you.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> On travel, a work colleague of mine and his family are headed to Europe in a few weeks (UK, France, then Switzerland). I told him to be sure to read all the darn guidelines when it comes to COVID testing for re-entry (e.g. you need to have the correct kit, if you test positive, you can't re-enter the US until you test negative again).  He purchased extra test kits just in case.  He also purchased travel insurance, again, just in case they test positive and have to stay extra days and rebook their flight.  That's too much drama for me, and like you, I am not in a rush.  However, I do want to go there before May.  There is a "Faberge in London" exhibition at the V&A that ends May 2, 2022.  It's a rare exhibition, and Imperial Easter Eggs will be on display.  You probably already know about this exhibition since you're familiar with London, but FYI in case not and you might be interested:
> The largest exhibition of Faberge imperial eggs is being staged in London at the V&A Museum | Daily Mail Online
> 
> On Shaun Leane, he is very interesting to me. I have his book, and he truly knows how to link fashion and jewelry together.  I find his pieces very unique, yet at the same time, they are a bit too innovative for me.  His designs are for @880 !  She would rock in his pieces.  My style is more classic, old-world glamour (e.g. read boring).  However, there is one ring I really love, and yes, you are correct, I want a bespoke version!   I have been thinking about this ring over a year and have been waiting to go to London, but I have not left US soil since COVID.
> 
> Okay... here is my idea... I want to take the existing Aurora design and tweak it a bit.
> First, here are two stock versions to set this up so you can visualize...
> When you see this ring, look at the WG, white diamonds, and "blue" stones (a blue theme).
> Shaun Leane 18ct White Gold Aquamarine and Diamond Aurora Ring
> 
> When you see this ring, look just at the "red" stones.  Ignore the cognac melee diamonds; focus on the red stone theme.  Shaun Leane 18ct White Aurora Interlocking Stackable Ring Set
> 
> I want the same look as the first ring (WG, white diamonds), except I want a "red" stone theme.  I want bold red against the crispiness of WG and white diamonds (not a fan of cognac diamonds).
> 
> For the red stones, I am not fond of the stones he used.  Instead, I want a ruby, jedi spinel, and a soft pink sapphire.  The look will be a stop-light-red ruby, a neon-pink Jedi Spinel, then softening to a pale-rose-pink sapphire.
> 
> I also want to change the prongs for the stones as based on the photos; I am not a fan of that prong work.
> Of course, first step is I need to try on one of those rings to see if it's even my style.  I also want to see the stones first before he sets them, especially the ruby and jedi spinel.  With reds, I am super picky (I've purchased and gone through a few ruby rings and still can't get the shade right  ).
> 
> Anyway, that's the ring I've been thinking of in my head.
> I hope you can make it to London soon to see your family!
> 
> EDIT:  On COVID restrictions loosening up... wishful thinking?  Not at all!  I personally think all eyes are on the UK for fully opening up their country.  I give it 14 days after the Feb 11 (date when UK lifted all restrictions), and the rest of the world will begin to open up.  Can't wait!


Except HK and China….zero covid. 
Your ring sounds spectacular. 
Many of the designers on this thread have shops in China so I look forward to visiting them. The Garrad wings are spectacular!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I won’t shop with Net-A-Porter.

They use deceptive advertising practices.

When I was looking to buy my Irene Neuwirth recently, I did a Web search on “Irene Neuwirth.” Up pops an Opal Flower necklace on sale for something around $7800. Normally these necklaces run in the $12-15K range. And her items rarely go on sale. There are lots of other Irene Neuwirth listed on the site with 40% discounts. I put the necklace in my cart and the price goes back to regular price. While it’s in my cart, I call customer service. They see what’s going on and tell me they’ll look into it. I’m on hold and they tell me there’s a stock issue and the necklace is unavailable. 

I see a second necklace on sale, so for kicks, I add that one to my cart. It has the same issue. I call up customer service again and speak to the same woman. Since the stock issue lie won’t fly a second time she says she needs to talk to management, but will put the necklace on hold for me and contact me when the issue is resolved. They said I could buy the necklace at the regular price and that they won’t honor the listed sale price.

A few days later, the “stock issue“ necklace is listed on the site for sale at the regular price. 

I bought my Irene Neuwirth at Bergdorfs where I had a perfect transaction with no bullsh*t.

Also, as a matter of practice, when I return expensive online orders, I film myself packing up the box, sealing and labeling the box. That way there’s proof of what was it the box and the item’s condition.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I won’t shop with Net-A-Porter.
> 
> They use deceptive advertising practices.
> 
> When I was looking to buy my Irene Neuwirth recently, I did a Web search on “Irene Neuwirth.” Up pops an Opal Flower necklace on sale for something around $7800. Normally these necklaces run in the $12-15K range. And her items rarely go on sale. There are lots of other Irene Neuwirth listed on the site with 40% discounts. I put the necklace in my cart and the price goes back to regular price. While it’s in my cart, I call customer service. They see what’s going on and tell me they’ll look into it. I’m on hold and they tell me there’s a stock issue and the necklace is unavailable.
> 
> I see a second necklace on sale, so for kicks, I add that one to my cart. It has the same issue. I call up customer service again and speak to the same woman. Since the stock issue lie won’t fly a second time she says she needs to talk to management, but will put the necklace on hold for me and contact me when the issue is resolved. They said I could buy the necklace at the regular price and that they won’t honor the listed sale price.
> 
> A few days later, the “stock issue“ necklace is listed on the site for sale at the regular price.
> 
> I bought my Irene Neuwirth at Bergdorfs where I had a perfect transaction with no bullsh*t.
> 
> Also, as a matter of practice, when I return expensive online orders, I film myself packing up the box, sealing and labeling the box. That way there’s proof of what was it the box and the item’s condition.


Shame on them. They should have honored the price.


----------



## MyDogTink

KristinS said:


> Long story short .. I had multiple orders - kept some pieces and decided to return others. I consolidated the returns and sent back to Net-A-Porter in 1 box. Apparently, since I did not send the returns from different orders ‘separately’ they cannot confirm it was received. This makes no sense to me and have tried many times to be refunded. 2K down the drain


I’m sorry to hear this. They are ultimately owned by Richemont so even more disappointing. I’d definitely try have your credit card company help. I’d even write a letter to their general counsel.


----------



## KristinS

MyDogTink said:


> I’m sorry to hear this. They are ultimately owned by Richemont so even more disappointing. I’d definitely try have your credit card company help. I’d even write a letter to their general counsel.


This is a very good point, and a recommendation I give others when dealing with airlines (not to the general counsel, but their customer service). A written letter has a magical effect vs an email. I will write a letter to Richemont and will keep you posted on any progress. Thanks again!!


----------



## DeryaHm

DS2006 said:


> It is so crazy to me that anyone would be so rude as to ask price. I’d just answer…oh, it was somewhere between $500 and $50,000. That would be my nice answer.



When I am asked I always say either “I have no idea, it was a gift” or “sorry, I don’t remember.”


----------



## WingNut

etoupebirkin said:


> I won’t shop with Net-A-Porter.
> 
> They use deceptive advertising practices.
> 
> When I was looking to buy my Irene Neuwirth recently, I did a Web search on “Irene Neuwirth.” Up pops an Opal Flower necklace on sale for something around $7800. Normally these necklaces run in the $12-15K range. And her items rarely go on sale. There are lots of other Irene Neuwirth listed on the site with 40% discounts. I put the necklace in my cart and the price goes back to regular price. While it’s in my cart, I call customer service. They see what’s going on and tell me they’ll look into it. I’m on hold and they tell me there’s a stock issue and the necklace is unavailable.
> 
> I see a second necklace on sale, so for kicks, I add that one to my cart. It has the same issue. I call up customer service again and speak to the same woman. Since the stock issue lie won’t fly a second time she says she needs to talk to management, but will put the necklace on hold for me and contact me when the issue is resolved. They said I could buy the necklace at the regular price and that they won’t honor the listed sale price.
> 
> A few days later, the “stock issue“ necklace is listed on the site for sale at the regular price.
> 
> I bought my Irene Neuwirth at Bergdorfs where I had a perfect transaction with no bullsh*t.
> 
> Also, as a matter of practice, when I return expensive online orders, I film myself packing up the box, sealing and labeling the box. That way there’s proof of what was it the box and the item’s condition.


Wow this is nuts. I have ordered tons of stuff from NAP and returned a lot as well, and never had an issue. Hearing all of this makes me concerned about doing so in the future, however.


----------



## Happyish

MyDogTink said:


> I’m sorry to hear this. They are ultimately owned by Richemont so even more disappointing. I’d definitely try have your credit card company help. I’d even write a letter to their general counsel.


You may also be able to take care of this with a phone call to their executive offices, but have your letter ready.
Last year I had an issue with Richemont. I called the office of the CEO and spoke with the executive secretary. After I explained what happened she asked that I send an email. The issue was favorably resolved within the week.


----------



## Happyish

Safa said:


> When I am asked I always say either “I have no idea, it was a gift” or “sorry, I don’t remember.”


I laugh and say "too much!" That usually leaves them speechless.


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> Wow this is nuts. I have ordered tons of stuff from NAP and returned a lot as well, and never had an issue. Hearing all of this makes me concerned about doing so in the future, however.


I have never had a problem and experienced the opposite. 
I like to purchase an item in two sizes to ensure I have the perfect fit.  I do this often, and one time, I did a Live Chat with the SA and asked if they will eventually ban me from their website (there is tons of analytics/tracking on e-commerce websites).  The SA was super nice and said absolutely not.  She even told me that's why there is a return option that says, "purchased two sizes" and to select it.  

Another time, I made a purchase but forgot to use my 10% coupon (you know how you get those coupons every now and then, but for me, I always seem to forget to use them).  Well, this purchase was a big purchase, and I wanted my little 10%!    So... Live Chat again... I asked if she could apply my coupon and give me an adjustment. I gave her the coupon code, but she said it had already expired (I double checked, and it did ).  She said no worries, she can use another 10% coupon code on my order and issue a credit for the discounted amount.
How great is that?!   I was really impressed. 

I'm stocking up on white cotton poplin oversized shirts this spring, and I just ordered one from netaporter.  I ordered two sizes.


----------



## KristinS

Happyish said:


> You may also be able to take care of this with a phone call to their executive offices, but have your letter ready.
> Last year I had an issue with Richemont. I called the office of the CEO and spoke with the executive secretary. After I explained what happened she asked that I send an email. The issue was favorably resolved within the week.


I will do both! I was feeling helpless before, but I’m now reinvigorated to push this further. It’s wrong how Net-A-Porter handled this …


----------



## BigAkoya

KristinS said:


> I will do both! I was feeling helpless before, but I’m now reinvigorated to push this further. It’s wrong how Net-A-Porter handled this …


In parallel, I would suggest opening a dispute on your credit card.  You typically have 60 days to dispute a transaction. Open a dispute and explain in your writeup you are working with the merchant on a resolution. This will give you time to work it out with netaporter while allowing you to officially open the dispute within the 60 day window. 

In your communications with netaporter, I would state a merchandise credit is acceptable and offer that up as an option vs. insisting for a full refund which is a tougher sell.  Technically, netaporter can say you did not follow their return guidelines requiring use of the proforma for each return, so the dispute may not rule in your favor.

However, retail is a customer relationship business, and most merchants want to resolve issues.  netaporter will certainly look up your purchase history and will want to keep you as a client. Hence, I would think a merchandise credit is the best win-win solution for both parties. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Yes I have heard the Faberge exhibition is there but did not know how long it was running. This would be an excellent afternoon spent looking at all these intricate pieces of art. I'd love to see it!!! I hope you make it (or anyone else who can share if they are excited to). I hope I do too.
> 
> If you dont get out to the V&A in time that ring design you have in mind is worth the trip alone. I love that you have given this such thought and Im sure he would be excited to create something so special. I like the idea of the variance in shades of pink/reds and against the white gold and diamonds it will be a statement, which I understand is important for you (and rightfully so when doing bespoke as it might as well be something exclusive and eye catching). I am excited for you.


You inspired me... it's now or never.  Life needs to keep moving.  First and foremost, I really want to see the exhibition as it will not happen again, so I cannot miss out (I went to see the Pearl exhibition at the V&A and it was magnificent!     )

Off I go to book my ticket and hotel room!  Thank you for the push!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> You inspired me... it's now or never.  Life needs to keep moving.  First and foremost, I really want to see the exhibition as it will not happen again, so I cannot miss out (I went to see the Pearl exhibition at the V&A and it was magnificent!     )
> 
> Off I go to book my ticket and hotel room!  Thank you for the push!


That is so exciting!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

etoupebirkin said:


> These are on their way to me.  Irene Neuwirth. Now I am on Ban Island.
> I love the combo of Peruvian opal and aquamarihe.
> View attachment 5318268
> View attachment 5318269
> View attachment 5318270
> View attachment 5318271
> View attachment 5318272


Beautiful. I can see something Missoni going with these pieces.

how do you find the three TSC bangles worn together? I’m thinking of adding he rainbow bangle to my wishlist.


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> I have never had a problem and experienced the opposite.
> I like to purchase an item in two sizes to ensure I have the perfect fit.  I do this often, and one time, I did a Live Chat with the SA and asked if they will eventually ban me from their website (there is tons of analytics/tracking on e-commerce websites).  The SA was super nice and said absolutely not.  She even told me that's why there is a return option that says, "purchased two sizes" and to select it.
> 
> Another time, I made a purchase but forgot to use my 10% coupon (you know how you get those coupons every now and then, but for me, I always seem to forget to use them).  Well, this purchase was a big purchase, and I wanted my little 10%!    So... Live Chat again... I asked if she could apply my coupon and give me an adjustment. I gave her the coupon code, but she said it had already expired (I double checked, and it did ).  She said no worries, she can use another 10% coupon code on my order and issue a credit for the discounted amount.
> How great is that?!   I was really impressed.
> 
> I'm stocking up on white cotton poplin oversized shirts this spring, and I just ordered one from netaporter.  I ordered two sizes.


Not to get off topic for too long but if you like white cotton blouses, have you thought about Anne Fontaine? I admire you for wearing white. I can’t get out of the house with a clean, white blouse. Lol.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful. I can see something Missoni going with these pieces.
> 
> how do you find the three TSC bangles worn together? I’m thinking of adding he rainbow bangle to my wishlist.


I love wearing the three together. To me, it’s perfect. There is some rubbing, but that is inevitable.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> Not to get off topic for too long but if you like white cotton blouses, have you thought about Anne Fontaine? I admire you for wearing white. I can’t get out of the house with a clean, white blouse. Lol.


Yes on Anne Fontaine!  She kills me because she is known for white crispy blouses, yet as many options as she has, I could not find what I wanted.  

My criteria is a classic oversized shirt.  Simple.
I want it to be cotton poplin so it's crispy (not oxford, not stretch), clean button down front (no placket, I want it clean), curved hem (not straight hem), and long enough to cover my tush, but not super long that it looks like a caftan.  I want to wear it with Pucci leggings (I purchased both the pink and the also the blue from the spring collection), hence I need the shirt long enough to cover my butt!   

I am hoping the one I purchased is the one (already had to return three that did not work out).  
If this one is it, I'm going to stock up!

You are so cute about white. I love white in the summer.  Just go for it and try it out!
It's so crispy, you will fall in love.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I love wearing the three together. To me, it’s perfect. There is some rubbing, but that is inevitable.


I don't think you ever posted your Tolomeo and bangle bracelet photo in this thread for everyone to admire.  It's the bomb!  I've stared at it many times... yearning, longing... it's so beautiful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> I don't think you ever posted your Tolomeo and bangle bracelet photo in this thread for everyone to admire.  It's the bomb!  I've stared at it many times... yearning, longing... it's so beautiful.


Your wish is my command!!!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Your wish is my command!!!
> 
> View attachment 5326412
> View attachment 5326413
> View attachment 5326416


What a wonderful set! Outstanding. Wear it all in good heath and happiness.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes on Anne Fontaine!  She kills me because she is known for white crispy blouses, yet as many options as she has, I could not find what I wanted.
> 
> My criteria is a classic oversized shirt.  Simple.
> I want it to be cotton poplin so it's crispy (not oxford, not stretch), clean button down front (no placket, I want it clean), curved hem (not straight hem), and long enough to cover my tush, but not super long that it looks like a caftan.  I want to wear it with Pucci leggings (I purchased both the pink and the also the blue from the spring collection), hence I need the shirt long enough to cover my butt!
> 
> I am hoping the one I purchased is the one (already had to return three that did not work out).
> If this one is it, I'm going to stock up!
> 
> You are so cute about white. I love white in the summer.  Just go for it and try it out!
> It's so crispy, you will fall in love.


When you find a great one please share. A classic, perfectly fitting white shirt is the bane of my existence.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Your wish is my command!!!
> 
> View attachment 5326412
> View attachment 5326413
> View attachment 5326416


It is so beautiful!  Okay, I'm going to have to brag about your piece as you are too gracious...

The Tolomeo is a representation of the ancient Ptolemaic system, from the Egyptians, when they thought the universe revolved around the earth.  The sapphire in the center of the pendant represents the earth, and the rings represent the plants in orbit.  It's a true work of art.  @etoupebirkin 's pendant is so magnificent, the Louvre in Paris has the Tolomeo as part of their permanent collection. 

Also, while you see the pendant laying flat in her photo, the rings have full movement as shown in the photo below.

@etoupebirkin , your TSC pieces are so beautiful, and the bangles go perfectly.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> When you find a great one please share. A classic, perfectly fitting white shirt is the bane of my existence.


Anne Fontaine has a lot of white shirts that are fitted which you may like.  You may want to check her out if you like fitted shirts.  

I am looking for an oversized loose cotton poplin shirt, and I think this is it!  It crosses every item on my checklist! I ordered a XS and S (I am 5' 2", 108lbs).  
White Kristen cotton-poplin shirt | NILI LOTAN | NET-A-PORTER 

Do you wear leggings?  I purchased these, also on netaporter  The size XS fit me, as the size S was a bit loose around the crotch and knees.  The blue version is on the Pucci website, but since I knew I was a size XS, it was easy to just order the XS.   Here are the links in case you may be interested.  
Pink Printed stretch leggings | EMILIO PUCCI | NET-A-PORTER 

Onde-Print Leggings in neutrals | Emiliopucci.com

By the way, on the leggings, I am not a spring chicken as it seems the models wearing the leggings are.  However, I envision with a classic, crispy white oversized shirt.  I will look like a chic, fun lady.    

Sorry to really go off topic.  I'll stay on topic.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> Your wish is my command!!!
> 
> View attachment 5326412
> View attachment 5326413
> View attachment 5326416


I think this is a holy grail TSC set!   If I don't get a Tolomeo of any size, I may get the center bracelet with diamonds so it will go with all my TSC items! Those sapphires are gorgeous, though!


----------



## rosebean

lynne_ross said:


> I would have said get perlee clover at this price point a day ago but after trying serpenti I would have trouble chosen which. My Dh picks the wg serpenti over wg perlee. The wg perlee seems like a lot of metal and I don’t think it will go as well with the rings I am searching for a bracelet to match with. Whereas I prefer the yg perlee. Rg I don’t know which I would pick


jus


lynne_ross said:


> I tried the bulgari serpendi today and I am in love. Swapping out the wg perlee clover (already have yg) for the wg serpendi to go with my lotus ring.


I am sure I am late on reply on this, and don't know if you have got this or not.  Anyway, the serpenti looks perfect on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

rosebean said:


> jus
> 
> I am sure I am late on reply on this, and don't know if you have got this or not.  Anyway, the serpenti looks perfect on you!


Nope! Still undecided. Pushing out to next year and prioritising other items. Thanks for comment


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Anne Fontaine has a lot of white shirts that are fitted which you may like.  You may want to check her out if you like fitted shirts.
> 
> I am looking for an oversized loose cotton poplin shirt, and I think this is it!  It crosses every item on my checklist! I ordered a XS and S (I am 5' 2", 108lbs).
> White Kristen cotton-poplin shirt | NILI LOTAN | NET-A-PORTER
> 
> Do you wear leggings?  I purchased these, also on netaporter  The size XS fit me, as the size S was a bit loose around the crotch and knees.  The blue version is on the Pucci website, but since I knew I was a size XS, it was easy to just order the XS.   Here are the links in case you may be interested.
> Pink Printed stretch leggings | EMILIO PUCCI | NET-A-PORTER
> 
> Onde-Print Leggings in neutrals | Emiliopucci.com
> 
> By the way, on the leggings, I am not a spring chicken as it seems the models wearing the leggings are.  However, I envision with a classic, crispy white oversized shirt.  I will look like a chic, fun lady.
> 
> Sorry to really go off topic.  I'll stay on topic.


Thank you! You may also want to look at J. Crew/Thomas Mason. The fabric is gorgeous. I'm a little smaller than you-I needed the Size 2.





						J.Crew: Classic-fit Thomas Mason® For J.Crew Shirt For Women
					

Shop  for the Classic-fit Thomas Mason® for J.Crew shirt for women. Find the best selection of women womens-categories-clothing-shirts-and-tops available in-stores and on line.



					www.jcrew.com
				




I also tried the more casual drop-shoulder. The Relaxed Fit-it was very oversized. I think I needed the 0. https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens/cate...assic&color_name=white&colorProductCode=AX187

Prada and The Row also make beautiful white cotton shirts, but at approximately $900 the price is just ridiculous. Try Thomas Mason for J. Crew (their in-house brand)--I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Apologies for being off-topic. Will revert back!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> It is so beautiful!  Okay, I'm going to have to brag about your piece as you are too gracious...
> 
> The Tolomeo is a representation of the ancient Ptolemaic system, from the Egyptians, when they thought the universe revolved around the earth.  The sapphire in the center of the pendant represents the earth, and the rings represent the plants in orbit.  It's a true work of art.  @etoupebirkin 's pendant is so magnificent, the Louvre in Paris has the Tolomeo as part of their permanent collection.
> 
> Also, while you see the pendant laying flat in her photo, the rings have full movement as shown in the photo below.
> 
> @etoupebirkin , your TSC pieces are so beautiful, and the bangles go perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5326450


This is simply exceptional.


----------



## WingNut

Much farther back in this thread (I did a "bulk read" of it a little while ago and my eyes were popping out of my head at all the beautiful pieces everyone was showing) , @EpiFanatic posted photos of her JLC Reverso wishes, and it reminded me to pull mine out of the jewelry box. This was my first "Real" watch luxury purchase, and while I usually wear either my Daytona, or my dad's (RIP) old watch, or my Apple watch, this one is the one that gets paraded around for dressier occasions:

My JLC 18K gold/diamond reverso Classique....


----------



## EpiFanatic

WingNut said:


> Much farther back in this thread (I did a "bulk read" of it a little while ago and my eyes were popping out of my head at all the beautiful pieces everyone was showing) , @EpiFanatic posted photos of her JLC Reverso wishes, and it reminded me to pull mine out of the jewelry box. This was my first "Real" watch luxury purchase, and while I usually wear either my Daytona, or my dad's (RIP) old watch, or my Apple watch, this one is the one that gets paraded around for dressier occasions:
> 
> My JLC 18K gold/diamond reverso Classique....


That is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.   That is a serious watch.  And all gold too.


----------



## WingNut

EpiFanatic said:


> That is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.   That is a serious watch.  And all gold too.


Thank you....I love it. It's one of those watches that not many people know about, but those that do, DO! I'd love to get another one with a leather strap.....but I've got so many things on my radar I'm just frantically cleaning out my jewelry box to make room (in my wallet) for more goodies.


----------



## WingNut

Happyish said:


> When you find a great one please share. A classic, perfectly fitting white shirt is the bane of my existence.



I know this isn't on-topic, but if you are looking for a good fit, I went down the custom-fitted shirt rabbit hole a while back, as I'm busty and therefore a difficult fit. I ended up working with a company called Campbell & Kate. They vary the size by the difference between waist and bust, and accommodate that difference with several options. They sent me 6!!!! samples to try to figure out what I preferred in terms of "fittedness" around the waist/bust, and when I finally settled on the one I wanted, I got my perfect shirt with a 1/2" extra length in the sleeves. Super easy to deal with. www.campbellandkate.com.

Back to topic, the fitted white shirt just cries for a nice layering of TSC and/or Cartier and/or VCA...


----------



## Notorious Pink

WingNut said:


> I know this isn't on-topic, but if you are looking for a good fit, I went down the custom-fitted shirt rabbit hole a while back, as I'm busty and therefore a difficult fit. I ended up working with a company called Campbell & Kate. They vary the size by the difference between waist and bust, and accommodate that difference with several options. They sent me 6!!!! samples to try to figure out what I preferred in terms of "fittedness" around the waist/bust, and when I finally settled on the one I wanted, I got my perfect shirt with a 1/2" extra length in the sleeves. Super easy to deal with. www.campbellandkate.com.
> 
> Back to topic, the fitted white shirt just cries for a nice layering of TSC and/or Cartier and/or VCA...


Ahhhh this is such good info. I have to get my bras cut because of my weird build, so cotton shirts are an issue, too.


----------



## nightbefore

I love this stack! Probably not the best to stack with alhambra bracelet but it looks beautiful on its own or with love bracelet









						Bois de Rose Bracelet Yellow Gold | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				



I also love the organic form of this bangle...


----------



## etoupebirkin

nightbefore said:


> I love this stack! Probably not the best to stack with alhambra bracelet but it looks beautiful on its own or with love bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bois de Rose Bracelet Yellow Gold | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the organic form of this bangle...



I think in the bracelets in the picture look very pretty, but I’d want to see the bracelets “unstaged” together and see how they fall on a wrist when a person’s arm is down before I would put them on my wishlist.


----------



## WingNut

etoupebirkin said:


> I think in the bracelets in the picture look very pretty, but I’d want to see the bracelets “unstaged” together and see how they fall on a wrist when a person’s arm is down before I would put them on my wishlist.



I was about to post the same. How often do the single motif bracelets actually naturally fall that way? I imagine they’d have to fit pretty snug…


----------



## nightbefore

@etoupebirkin @WingNut you are absolutely right! I am not really a bracelet person, but I just find them beautiful together to look at. I am not planing to purchase any of these, I just thought it could be an alternative for 5 motif bracelet and still match with the other VCA pieces, more like an inspo post  I could wear only 1 bracelet at a time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love to stack bracelets.
My general rule of thumb is that they either need to be straight as in tennis bracelets, so that they can nest well. Or if they have shapes, as in Vintage Alhambra, all the bracelets are the same, again, so they nest well when worn.

Though these are not VCA (with the exception of the Perlee ring) you get the idea here.


----------



## WingNut

Thought I'd throw this one in here....DH got me this beautiful Mikimoto pearl/gold branch ring. Found it to a perfect accompaniment to my YG MOP 5-motif!


----------



## sparclette

glamourbag said:


> I LOVE Garrard! Especially their Wings collection! Perfect reason for me to return to the UK


I love garrard - I have a ring and the wings necklace on their thick chain (side note- the chain itself is so yummy it’s the perfect size) - I get so many compliments. All their pieces are really substantial and feel amazing to wear.


----------



## glamourbag

sparclette said:


> I love garrard - I have a ring and the wings necklace on their thick chain (side note- the chain itself is so yummy it’s the perfect size) - I get so many compliments. All their pieces are really substantial and feel amazing to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335514


Thank you for sharing your beautiful pieces. It’s nice to have the confirmation and visual that they are truly a lovely brand to own!


----------



## wenlet

Oh my god @etoupebirkin I had never actually heard of Temple St Clair before thank you for ruining my life I immediately ordered the converting Astrid astrological model ring


----------



## DS2006

wenlet said:


> Oh my god @etoupebirkin I had never actually heard of Temple St Clair before thank you for ruining my life I immediately ordered the converting Astrid astrological model ring



Since your life is already ruined, there are several of us from the VCA forum who are Temple St. Clair fans. You might enjoy looking through this old thread that was recently revived. I fell more in love with her pieces after reading her book, "Alchemy: A Passion for Jewels".  I highly recommend reading it if you like her jewelry as you'll learn more of the inspiration behind her pieces. You can pick up a discounted very good copy for a low price on ebay.






						Temple St. Clair fans, let’s share our favorites!
					

Anyone else love Temple St. Clair?  (D, E)         	 		  		 Collections | Temple St. Clair




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sparclette

I’ve always wanted a Vhernier ring or Elizabeth Gage… also Gurhan and me&ro is gorgeous too…


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we are springing forward this weekend... if I may follow up with the OT earlier of oversized white cotton poplin shirts!     
My top picks for this spring/summer... 

The Nili Lotan is super clean, no placket.  The fabric is thinner than the Frame shirt, but it's still great; it's just different. It is very crisp and summery.. roll up the sleeves, and you're ready for spring/summer: 
White Kristen cotton-poplin shirt | NILI LOTAN | NET-A-PORTER 

The Frame shirt is the bomb for me.  The fabric is a quality crispy cotton poplin.  It is cut a tiny bit wider than the Nili Lotan, but since the fit is oversized, it's not a big deal.  This shirt seems to get sold out fast on NetAPorter, so I went directly to Frame.  The customer service rep said the smaller sizes in white are constantly sold out, but she told me to select my size, then click on "Notify Me" to get an email when my size is back in stock. I did the "Notify Me" and poof... a few weeks later I got notified the XS was available.  Love this shirt!  I also bought the blue oxford.  I was hesitant that oxford really meant a "cotton oxford" fabric, but it is not.  It is still the nice and sleek cotton poplin!  Yippee!  For me, it has been very hard to find an oversized, pale blue, cotton poplin shirt, so if you're looking for one, try this.  The green and orange are new... This Orange is not for me, so I sent it back.  Grass Green just came out this week, and it looks so fresh for summer.  I ordered it and am waiting for it to arrive (BG also has it available for pre-order).  You have probably figured out how I shop.    I'm a simple shopper... if I like a piece, I buy all the colors.  I am hoping for a super pale blush pink.  
The Oversized Shirt Blanc – FRAME (frame-store.com)

Hope this was helpful to anyone looking for oversized cotton poplin shirts for this spring/summer season.  
Note this is really oversized, not regular or fitted, which there are tons of brands that cover those fits.


----------



## kelsenia

Somewhat related question to this thread…
I have an addiction (like many of us) to VCA haha. Additionally, I also view my VCA purchases as investment pieces that I hope to have for many years and will hopefully retain value over time, so that if I have to sell them I will make back at least what I paid for them.
HOWEVER, I have found this pair of earrings which are TDF from Suzanne Kalan (I have many of her small rings which I love), but am not sure they will retain their value (>$30k) over time due to lack of brand recognition. Is this a common issue with high, non-branded jewelry? Or do you guys think over time with increasing diamond/jewel/metals shortages it will retain its value?


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> Somewhat related question to this thread…
> I have an addiction (like many of us) to VCA haha. Additionally, I also view my VCA purchases as investment pieces that I hope to have for many years and will hopefully retain value over time, so that if I have to sell them I will make back at least what I paid for them.
> HOWEVER, I have found this pair of earrings which are TDF from Suzanne Kalan (I have many of her small rings which I love), but am not sure they will retain their value (>$30k) over time due to lack of brand recognition. Is this a common issue with high, non-branded jewelry? Or do you guys think over time with increasing diamond/jewel/metals shortages it will retain its value?
> 
> View attachment 5363850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363852


This has been discussed before somewhere on the forum. You will find a spectrum of views on jewellery as investments. 
I personally see jewellery as just stuff I spend $ on. No different than a couch or a vacation. Retained value is of no concern to me and it is more about how much I value paying/spending/sinking cost into an item. Not all of vca retains it value well so I would not bank on that. Many of the diamond pieces I have seen sell for half to 2/3 of retail.


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> Somewhat related question to this thread…
> I have an addiction (like many of us) to VCA haha. Additionally, I also view my VCA purchases as investment pieces that I hope to have for many years and will hopefully retain value over time, so that if I have to sell them I will make back at least what I paid for them.
> HOWEVER, I have found this pair of earrings which are TDF from Suzanne Kalan (I have many of her small rings which I love), but am not sure they will retain their value (>$30k) over time due to lack of brand recognition. Is this a common issue with high, non-branded jewelry? Or do you guys think over time with increasing diamond/jewel/metals shortages it will retain its value?
> 
> View attachment 5363850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363852


By the way these earrings are very pretty!


----------



## kelsenia

lynne_ross said:


> This has been discussed before somewhere on the forum. You will find a spectrum of views on jewellery as investments.
> I personally see jewellery as just stuff I spend $ on. No different than a couch or a vacation. Retained value is of no concern to me and it is more about how much I value paying/spending/sinking cost into an item. Not all of vca retains it value well so I would not bank on that. Many of the diamond pieces I have seen sell for half to 2/3 of retail.



I think it depends on the pieces, their condition and how long you hold them for. If they’re more limited, inherently they will have more value over time due to their scarcity.


----------



## coffee2go

880 said:


> I posted this link in jewelry of the day, not because I have any Schiaparelli, but in the hopes that someone here has or will buy bc I’d love to see it mixed into a daily rotation.
> 
> i don’t think I have the ironic fashion aesthetic or attitude sufficient to pull any of this off myself, but I want to go try in person.
> 
> i think the stuff is so off the wall that it could mix easily with any one of the premier designers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiaparelli Stockman Dress & Matching Items - Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Schiaparelli Stockman Dress at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com



I got a nice brooch from Schiaparelli that I love to bits! It’s made of brass, so not technically a piece of jewelry, but rather a bijoux, but it’s really a good quality brass. I don’t think it’s that difficult to pull it off as it’s just a dove, inspired by Picasso. But I agree, other Schiaparelli pieces are much more “eccentric”, so you have to have a great sense of style and a certain type of a personality to pull it off


----------



## coffee2go

Since I’m a huge fan of art, especially Klimt & Art Nouveau, Monet and Impressionists, I really love Frey Wille pieces. My mom has several pieces from them inspired by Mucha and Hundertwasser, while I recently finally got Klimt-inspired necklace and a ring.


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Since I’m a huge fan of art, especially Klimt & Art Nouveau, Monet and Impressionists, I really love Frey Wille pieces. My mom has several pieces from them inspired by Mucha and Hundertwasser, while I recently finally got Klimt-inspired necklace and a ring.


@coffee2go, when you are next in NY, I hope the Neue Galleria, near the Metropolitan museum UES, is on your list. It has klimts, and many other beautiful artworks and objets, and a great cafe. (I have not been since before Covid, so do check the opening hours etc)


----------



## coffee2go

880 said:


> @coffee2go, when you are next in NY, I hope the Neue Galleria, near the Metropolitan museum UES, is on your list. It has klimts, and many other beautiful artworks and objets, and a great cafe. (I have not been since before Covid, so do check the opening hours etc)



Yes, it’s absolutely on my list! I’ve already checked the working hours of the gallery, and can’t wait to visit it!


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> Somewhat related question to this thread…
> I have an addiction (like many of us) to VCA haha. Additionally, I also view my VCA purchases as investment pieces that I hope to have for many years and will hopefully retain value over time, so that if I have to sell them I will make back at least what I paid for them.
> HOWEVER, I have found this pair of earrings which are TDF from Suzanne Kalan (I have many of her small rings which I love), but am not sure they will retain their value (>$30k) over time due to lack of brand recognition. Is this a common issue with high, non-branded jewelry? Or do you guys think over time with increasing diamond/jewel/metals shortages it will retain its value?
> 
> View attachment 5363850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363852


Jewelry to me is a sunk cost; it is a luxury, for pure enjoyment.
Wearing jewelry is for me, it gives me an ear-to-ear smile because I love the piece.     

I think when buying jewelry, if you mentally look at it as an investment, you may never buy the over-the-top, unique pieces you truly love.  You will end up buying pieces that are "safe" and more "commonly known," such as Alhambra.  The truly over-the-top, unique pieces have a limited audience; yet that is exactly what makes them super special!

Now... on to these earrings...
Looking at the earrings for me personally, it would not be something I would wear as I have wimpy ears and only wear studs.
However, looking at it as a piece of jewelry for someone who could wear them, I think the earrings are gorgeous. They are bold, stunning, and very artistic.  I love love love the use of mixed cuts in jewelry, and the way she uses the baguettes next to the pears, rounds, and marquise cuts for the colored gemstones is gorgeous.  It reminds me of the Tiffany Schlumberger Jasmine Breath of Spring necklace, which is a super super stunning piece to me.  I can see these earrings in the same way.  Since you already have rings, I am sure they will go great.

One final thought for what it's worth... I know we are here in the VCA forum, but to me, a well-rounded jewelry collection is more than just VCA and certainly more than a bunch of Alhambra.  It seems you also love other non-VCA pieces, so I vote yes... if you love these earrings, get them!  I am all for over-the-top, unique, statement pieces.

I also posted the iconic Schlumberger Jasmine necklace here for you.  I think it's stunning, a flower theme.  As I said, your earrings remind me of this gorgeous piece, but a more "contemporary, 21st century" version.

Just my thoughts to help you decide. Good luck!


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> Jewelry to me is a sunk cost; it is a luxury, for pure enjoyment.
> Wearing jewelry is for me, it gives me an ear-to-ear smile because I love the piece.
> 
> I think when buying jewelry, if you mentally look at it as an investment, you may never buy the over-the-top, unique pieces you truly love.  You will end up buying pieces that are "safe" and more "commonly known," such as Alhambra.  The truly over-the-top, unique pieces have a limited audience; yet that is exactly what makes them super special!
> 
> Now... on to these earrings...
> Looking at the earrings for me personally, it would not be something I would wear as I have wimpy ears and only wear studs.
> However, looking at it as a piece of jewelry for someone who could wear them, I think the earrings are gorgeous. They are bold, stunning, and very artistic.  I love love love the use of mixed cuts in jewelry, and the way she uses the baguettes next to the pears, rounds, and marquise cuts for the colored gemstones is gorgeous.  It reminds me of the Tiffany Schlumberger Jasmine Breath of Spring necklace, which is a super super stunning piece to me.  I can see these earrings in the same way.  Since you already have rings, I am sure they will go great.
> 
> One final thought for what it's worth... I know we are here in the VCA forum, but to me, a well-rounded jewelry collection is more than just VCA and certainly more than a bunch of Alhambra.  It seems you also love other non-VCA pieces, so I vote yes... if you love these earrings, get them!  I am all for over-the-top, unique, statement pieces.
> 
> I also posted the iconic Schlumberger Jasmine necklace here for you.  I think it's stunning, a flower theme.  As I said, your earrings remind me of this gorgeous piece, but a more "contemporary, 21st century" version.
> 
> Just my thoughts to help you decide. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 5364038


Wow, that is a beautiful necklace! I have never seen that before. It reminds me of the Bulgari multi-colored sapphire high jewelry collection. 
Yes, I have been thinking about these earrings for a while. They’re definitely for a limited audience but I think they could be quite versatile. They’re also quite unique. I love her style—especially with the baguette style diamonds. One day I hope to own a unique one-of-a-kind high jewelry piece from VCA but that is not realistic right now. I think these would be stunning with the pink or yellow sapphire/pave BTF butterfly ring, which I dont own but hope to in the future!
Its amazing how beautiful jewelry can make us feel, and how it completely change an outfit. I also enjoy looking at the details of pieces, seeing how they were all handmade—it is truly an art.


----------



## DS2006

kelsenia said:


> Somewhat related question to this thread…
> I have an addiction (like many of us) to VCA haha. Additionally, I also view my VCA purchases as investment pieces that I hope to have for many years and will hopefully retain value over time, so that if I have to sell them I will make back at least what I paid for them.
> HOWEVER, I have found this pair of earrings which are TDF from Suzanne Kalan (I have many of her small rings which I love), but am not sure they will retain their value (>$30k) over time due to lack of brand recognition. Is this a common issue with high, non-branded jewelry? Or do you guys think over time with increasing diamond/jewel/metals shortages it will retain its value?
> 
> View attachment 5363850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363852


I agree with the others that jewelry should not be bought with the idea of reselling in the future. There will be a much smaller audience for lesser known brands, and one can easily lose 50% or more if they resell fine jewelry. Those earrings are beautiful, but they are unique, dressy, and not exactly versatile. So only buy if you truly love them and believe they will have a permanent place in your collection or you wouldn't mind losing a significant amount of what you paid to later resell.


----------



## Mishella

I’m so in love with this Yessayan bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happy Saturday everyone!  It's a beautiful day here (finally) on the East Coast.
Here is a summary article of some gorgeous bling from the Oscars.  Many different designers and unique pieces.  
2022 Oscar Jewelry: We Pick The Winning Looks – JCK (jckonline.com)

I was glad to read (I did not watch the Oscars) Venus Williams and Liza Minnelli wore the Elsa Peretti Silver Bone Cuff.  It's such an oldie, yet it's so iconic and classic (think Wonder Woman movie).  I love love love the Bone Cuff.  It's one of my favorite pieces to wear, especially in the summer.  I wear it with the Peretti Large size bottle pendant; it's a super fun look.

In case anyone is interested in the Bone Cuff or Bottle pendant, here are links:
There are many variations of the bone cuff:   Elsa Peretti® Bone Cuff | Tiffany & Co.
There are also many variations of the bottle pendant:   Search Results | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Happyish

kelsenia said:


> Somewhat related question to this thread…
> I have an addiction (like many of us) to VCA haha. Additionally, I also view my VCA purchases as investment pieces that I hope to have for many years and will hopefully retain value over time, so that if I have to sell them I will make back at least what I paid for them.
> HOWEVER, I have found this pair of earrings which are TDF from Suzanne Kalan (I have many of her small rings which I love), but am not sure they will retain their value (>$30k) over time due to lack of brand recognition. Is this a common issue with high, non-branded jewelry? Or do you guys think over time with increasing diamond/jewel/metals shortages it will retain its value?
> 
> View attachment 5363850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363852


I agree with @lynne_ross. Unfortunately, unbranded jewelry or jewelry from an obscure brand is not only hard to sell but hard to realize anything close to a retail price. If you're lucky, you may get 50%. You can even take a huge loss on some of the branded jewelry, such as the Verdura beaded necklaces which sell on the resale market at a fraction of the original.
My rule of thumb, buy what you love (not like). Buy what you intend to wear. 
Finally, many jewelers (not VCA), can and will do better on pricing. Just ask. The worst they can say is no.
And by the way, these earrings are lovely.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Jewelry to me is a sunk cost; it is a luxury, for pure enjoyment.
> Wearing jewelry is for me, it gives me an ear-to-ear smile because I love the piece.
> 
> I think when buying jewelry, if you mentally look at it as an investment, you may never buy the over-the-top, unique pieces you truly love.  You will end up buying pieces that are "safe" and more "commonly known," such as Alhambra.  The truly over-the-top, unique pieces have a limited audience; yet that is exactly what makes them super special!
> 
> Now... on to these earrings...
> Looking at the earrings for me personally, it would not be something I would wear as I have wimpy ears and only wear studs.
> However, looking at it as a piece of jewelry for someone who could wear them, I think the earrings are gorgeous. They are bold, stunning, and very artistic.  I love love love the use of mixed cuts in jewelry, and the way she uses the baguettes next to the pears, rounds, and marquise cuts for the colored gemstones is gorgeous.  It reminds me of the Tiffany Schlumberger Jasmine Breath of Spring necklace, which is a super super stunning piece to me.  I can see these earrings in the same way.  Since you already have rings, I am sure they will go great.
> 
> One final thought for what it's worth... I know we are here in the VCA forum, but to me, a well-rounded jewelry collection is more than just VCA and certainly more than a bunch of Alhambra.  It seems you also love other non-VCA pieces, so I vote yes... if you love these earrings, get them!  I am all for over-the-top, unique, statement pieces.
> 
> I also posted the iconic Schlumberger Jasmine necklace here for you.  I think it's stunning, a flower theme.  As I said, your earrings remind me of this gorgeous piece, but a more "contemporary, 21st century" version.
> 
> Just my thoughts to help you decide. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 5364038


Have you seen this IRL? I believe it was part of Bunny Mellon's collection which was donated to the Virginia Museum of Fina Arts. 
Wouldn't it be fun to do a jewelry tour!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Have you seen this IRL? I believe it was part of Bunny Mellon's collection which was donated to the Virginia Museum of Fina Arts.
> Wouldn't it be fun to do a jewelry tour!


Yes, I have seen it!  Gorgeous!  I think you know by now I go to exhibitions to see the goods!      
Her pieces were amazing.  There is a book from the exhibition which I bought.  It has gorgeous photos.  
Here it is in case you wish to purchase:   Jean Schlumberger: The Rachel Lambert Mellon Collection from the Virginia Museum of Fine Arts: Couser, Kristie, Virginia Museum of Fine Arts: 9780300238747: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I have seen it!  Gorgeous!  I think you know by now I go to exhibitions to see the goods!
> Her pieces were amazing.  There is a book from the exhibition which I bought.  It has gorgeous photos.
> Here it is in case you wish to purchase:   Jean Schlumberger: The Rachel Lambert Mellon Collection from the Virginia Museum of Fine Arts: Couser, Kristie, Virginia Museum of Fine Arts: 9780300238747: Amazon.com: Books


I have to laugh . . . I already own it!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I have to laugh . . . I already own it!


That is so funny!  Since you also like books, my favorite jewelry collection of all is Elizabeth Taylor's!  
I also went to see her exhibition before it went to auction with Christie's.  She had the best collection ever.  I love her pieces, old world glamour, lots of colored gemstones which is my style.  She had the best ruby and emerald set.   

Here is her book in case you don't have it:  
Elizabeth Taylor: My Love Affair with Jewelry: Taylor, Elizabeth: 8601416075631: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## kelsenia

Happyish said:


> I agree with @lynne_ross. Unfortunately, unbranded jewelry or jewelry from an obscure brand is not only hard to sell but hard to realize anything close to a retail price. If you're lucky, you may get 50%. You can even take a huge loss on some of the branded jewelry, such as the Verdura beaded necklaces which sell on the resale market at a fraction of the original.
> My rule of thumb, buy what you love (not like). Buy what you intend to wear.
> Finally, many jewelers (not VCA), can and will do better on pricing. Just ask. The worst they can say is no.
> And by the way, these earrings are lovely.


I bought the earrings (with a 100% back return policy), so that I could try them on. While I do love them and they are stunning, they literally came with a missing diamond and a messed-up hinge. Meaning that just from a few photo shoots the earrings were already having issues. This concerns me…especially after owning VCA and seeing the incredible quality. So while they are beautiful, I must use logic here and return them :/


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> I bought the earrings (with a 100% back return policy), so that I could try them on. While I do love them and they are stunning, they literally came with a missing diamond and a messed-up hinge. Meaning that just from a few photo shoots the earrings were already having issues. This concerns me…especially after owning VCA and seeing the incredible quality. So while they are beautiful, I must use logic here and return them :/


If you love them, I would not dismiss them so fast.  You have other pieces from this brand, so you know their quality.  
I am sure the earrings can be fixed.  Stuff happens, and even VCA has pieces that need repair.  
Those are stunning earrings, and I love the mixed cuts.  The piece is very unique; it's definitely not your common, mass produced, branded jewelry look.  Just my two cents for some thought.


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> If you love them, I would not dismiss them so fast.  You have other pieces from this brand, so you know their quality.
> I am sure the earrings can be fixed.  Stuff happens, and even VCA has pieces that need repair.
> Those are stunning earrings, and I love the mixed cuts.  The piece is very unique; it's definitely not your common, mass produced, branded jewelry look.  Just my two cents for some thought.


I have small rings from them, which I wear everyday. I have had stones fall out 3 times from these rings but I just assumed that was because of how heavy I was wearing them. But since I have that experience and now this I am just really concerned… We’ll see. I‘ll contemplate for a few more days before returning.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> That is so funny!  Since you also like books, my favorite jewelry collection of all is Elizabeth Taylor's!
> I also went to see her exhibition before it went to auction with Christie's.  She had the best collection ever.  I love her pieces, old world glamour, lots of colored gemstones which is my style.  She had the best ruby and emerald set.
> 
> Here is her book in case you don't have it:
> Elizabeth Taylor: My Love Affair with Jewelry: Taylor, Elizabeth: 8601416075631: Amazon.com: Books


OMG! Her emeralds!!! Bvlgari bought back that set on behalf of a client.
I have the Elizabeth Taylor book too. It's wonderful. Some I don't spend much time with, but this is one I go back to time and again. She had jewels, not just jewelry.
I also understand that she would demand that a producer or director provide a particular piece of jewelry at the end of a movie. No doubt it was written into the budget!
The other collection that was interesting, but no where near as superb, was Jacqueline Kennedy's. That's a fun auction catalog if you can find it.
Do you have Jewels of the Duchess of Windsor? https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1 That's also a great book. And finally, there's Jewels of the Tsar's https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1. Many of the pieces owned by the Tsars and their families were sold to the British royal family (their relatives) when they fled Russia and are now part of the crown jewels.
I love this stuff! I would love to go to gemology school just for the fun of it.


----------



## Happyish

kelsenia said:


> I have small rings from them, which I wear everyday. I have had stones fall out 3 times from these rings but I just assumed that was because of how heavy I was wearing them. But since I have that experience and now this I am just really concerned… We’ll see. I‘ll contemplate for a few more days before returning.


I think this is a harbinger of what's to come. Unlike @BigAkoya, I would return and figure I dodged a bullet. Consider it a reminder of why we patronize VCA (not that you should run-off and buy VCA). 
I'd hate to see you spend your hard-earned money, talk yourself into keeping these, and then regret that you didn't return something you knew was faulty when you had the opportunity to do so.


----------



## kelsenia

Happyish said:


> I think this is a harbinger of what's to come. Unlike @BigAkoya, I would return and figure I dodged a bullet. Consider it a reminder of why we patronize VCA (not that you should run-off and buy VCA).
> I'd hate to see you spend your hard-earned money, talk yourself into keeping these, and then regret that you didn't return something you knew was faulty when you had the opportunity to do so.


I feel like putting this money towards a lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif earrings would probably be better spent? (especially the lapis ring, which Ive realized i cannot live without)


----------



## 880

kelsenia said:


> I have small rings from them, which I wear everyday. I have had stones fall out 3 times from these rings but I just assumed that was because of how heavy I was wearing them. But since I have that experience and now this I am just really concerned… We’ll see. I‘ll contemplate for a few more days before returning.


Many times gems that are hand set fall out. I don’t know if this is the case here, but I have antique aquamarines that are hand set. I just take them back to my jeweler who then tests each one. No big deal . However this combined with your desire for resale value may take them out of the running for you. Basically if you adore them enough to override the issues, then you should go for it; otherwise pass. Even VCA caliber jewelry may need a certain level of aftercare, so I’m not certain that I would take this as indicative of lesser quality. (I know nothing of this designer however). I am new to jewelry, but I try to get the worth out via cost per wear. agree with @Happyish that many jewelers including premier ones, not VCA, will offer a friends and family discount.


----------



## Happyish

kelsenia said:


> I feel like putting this money towards a lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif earrings would probably be better spent? (especially the lapis ring, which Ive realized i cannot live without)


It sounds like you've made your decision so stop beating yourself up. If you love the lapis ring and 3-motif earrings, then that's the direction you should go. Don't let other things, such as these earrings distract you. The VCA ring and earrings are classics you can wear over and over and they will hold their value. These earrings, by contrast (forgive me) are fun but look a little too much like costume jewelry you can find on Etsy.


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> I have small rings from them, which I wear everyday. I have had stones fall out 3 times from these rings but I just assumed that was because of how heavy I was wearing them. But since I have that experience and now this I am just really concerned… We’ll see. I‘ll contemplate for a few more days before returning.


Stones falling out three times is not a good sign.  If it was the same stone, then it was probably just that one prong that needed to be checked.  If each time it was a different stone, I'd probably pass as it seems they cannot get their prong=-work correct. 

I will say though, the earrings are gorgeous.  They are very unique and definitely do look like a custom piece.  
Maybe call the boutique, tell them the stones are missing and clasp needs repair. Tell them also you are thinking of returning them due to their poor quality (say that word "poor" to make a point).  See how they respond, and you will know your answer.  

Nothing is perfect (you have read VCA posters about their problems with their pieces); it's how a brand reacts and their customer service for aftercare that is equally important.


----------



## kelsenia

Happyish said:


> It sounds like you've made your decision so stop beating yourself up. If you love the lapis and 3-motif earrings, then that's the direction you should go. Don't let other things, such as these earrings distract you. The VCA ring and earrings are classics you can wear over and over and they will hold their value. These earrings, by contrast (forgive me) are fun but look a little too much like costume jewelry you can find on Etsy.


Honestly I wouldn‘t mind having them made in costume jewelry materials! A happy (and much cheaper) compromise. 
I know there is a whole debate between cost per wear etc, but I am very confident that I will wear the lapis ring and 3-motif earrings much more regularly than these, especially the ring.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> OMG! Her emeralds!!! Bvlgari bought back that set on behalf of a client.
> I have the Elizabeth Taylor book too. It's wonderful. Some I don't spend much time with, but this is one I go back to time and again. She had jewels, not just jewelry.
> I also understand that she would demand that a producer or director provide a particular piece of jewelry at the end of a movie. No doubt it was written into the budget!
> The other collection that was interesting, but no where near as superb, was Jacqueline Kennedy's. That's a fun auction catalog if you can find it.
> Do you have Jewels of the Duchess of Windsor? https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1 That's also a great book. And finally, there's Jewels of the Tsar's https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1. Many of the pieces owned by the Tsars and their families were sold to the British royal family (their relatives) when they fled Russia and are now part of the crown jewels.
> I love this stuff! I would love to go to gemology school just for the fun of it.


The duchess of Windsor had many pieces from Suzanne Belperron and others. In fact, I think when Belperron worked for her friend and partner Hein I think there was a story about how they received a 100 pound check from the Prince of Wales/Edward VII pre abdication . They were so proud of it but needed the money and had to cash it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> OMG! Her emeralds!!! Bvlgari bought back that set on behalf of a client.
> I have the Elizabeth Taylor book too. It's wonderful. Some I don't spend much time with, but this is one I go back to time and again. She had jewels, not just jewelry.
> I also understand that she would demand that a producer or director provide a particular piece of jewelry at the end of a movie. No doubt it was written into the budget!
> The other collection that was interesting, but no where near as superb, was Jacqueline Kennedy's. That's a fun auction catalog if you can find it.
> Do you have Jewels of the Duchess of Windsor? https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1 That's also a great book. And finally, there's Jewels of the Tsar's https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1. Many of the pieces owned by the Tsars and their families were sold to the British royal family (their relatives) when they fled Russia and are now part of the crown jewels.
> I love this stuff! I would love to go to gemology school just for the fun of it.


The Bulgari emerald set was amazing as was the ruby set.  Just wow!  La Peregrina was a big disappointment... looked like her dog chewed it.       (joking... I know that pearl is ancient and more for historical value).  
Yes.  I have the Duchess of Windsor book too!  Fabulous pieces as well!


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> Stones falling out three times is not a good sign.  If it was the same stone, then it was probably just that one prong that needed to be checked.  If each time it was a different stone, I'd probably pass as it seems they cannot get their prong=-work correct.
> 
> I will say though, the earrings are gorgeous.  They are very unique and definitely do look like a custom piece.
> Maybe call the boutique, tell them the stones are missing and clasp needs repair. Tell them also you are thinking of returning them due to their poor quality (say that word "poor" to make a point).  See how they respond, and you will know your answer.
> 
> Nothing is perfect (you have read VCA posters about their problems with their pieces); it's how a brand reacts and their customer service for aftercare that is equally important.


One ring in yellow gold a baguette sapphire fell out, no obvious reason why. Another rose gold ring a different baguette sapphire fell out, also no obvious reason why. Same rose gold ring had a diamond fall out, but I banged it pretty hard accidentally, so I forgave that one a bit (and rescued the diamond!). 
Well I bought these through Net a Porter, not the brand itself…I have bought all my other pieces (5 small rings, pair of studs) directly from the brand though.


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> Honestly I wouldn‘t mind having them made in costume jewelry materials! A happy (and much cheaper) compromise.
> I know there is a whole debate between cost per wear etc, but I am very confident that I will wear the lapis ring and 3-motif earrings much more regularly than these, especially the ring.


As @Happyish said... I think you just made up your mind!  Return and go for the lapis ring and earrings!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The Bulgari emerald set was amazing as was the ruby set.  Just wow!  La Peregrina was a big disappointment... looked like her dog chewed it.       (joking... I know that pearl is ancient and more for historical value).
> Yes.  I have the Duchess of Windsor book too!  Fabulous pieces as well!


There's a book that tells the story of La Peregrina--you MUST read. Each chapter is on the history of a given stone including a chapter on pearls. Did you know that the real reason Queen Isabella sent Christopher Columbus to the New World was to look for pearls? Now that's a girl after my own heart--but for Torquemada and the Inquisition. There's a chapter on emeralds, another on rubies, and so on. It's called Jewels, A Secret History https://amazon.com/Jewels-Secret-Hi...ix=the+secret+history+of+jewel,aps,147&sr=8-1 If you haven't read it already, you'll love it.


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> As @Happyish said... I think you just made up your mind!  Return and gp for the lapis ring and earrings!


Hopefully they can make the lapis (I need a 62 which would be MTO)! My SA today was pretty confident that she could get it for me, but you never know, especially after your Hellebore ring.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> The duchess of Windsor had many pieces from Suzanne Belperron and others. In fact, I think when Belperron worked for her friend and partner Hein I think there was a story about how they received a 100 pound check from the Prince of Wales/Edward VII pre abdication . They were so proud of it but needed the money and had to cash it.


She was a great collector. When she was older, David Webb gave her frogs that she wore all the time.


----------



## 880

kelsenia said:


> One ring in yellow gold a baguette sapphire fell out, no obvious reason why. Another rose gold ring a different baguette sapphire fell out, also no obvious reason why. Same rose gold ring had a diamond fall out, but I banged it pretty hard accidentally, so I forgave that one a bit (and rescued the diamond!).
> Well I bought these through Net a Porter, not the brand itself…I have bought all my other pieces (5 small rings, pair of studs) directly from the brand though.


Okay this doesn’t sound good. Hard pass IMO


----------



## kelsenia

880 said:


> Okay this doesn’t sound good. Hard pass IMO


Sad but true. The rings weren’t cheap either… $1000-2000 depending on half or full eternity band.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> There's a book that tells the story of La Peregrina--you MUST read. Each chapter is on the history of a given stone including a chapter on pearls. Did you know that the real reason Queen Isabella sent Christopher Columbus to the New World was to look for pearls? Now that's a girl after my own heart--but for Torquemada and the Inquisition. There's a chapter on emeralds, another on rubies, and so on. It's called Jewels, A Secret History https://amazon.com/Jewels-Secret-History-Victoria-Finlay/dp/0345466950/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2SQ0EQGF55733&keywords=jewels+a+secret+history&qid=1648957466&sprefix=the+secret+history+of+jewel,aps,147&sr=8-1 If you haven't read it already, you'll love it.


I have it!  Great book!


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> Hopefully they can make the lapis (I need a 62 which would be MTO)! My SA today was pretty confident that she could get it for me, but you never know, especially after your Hellebore ring.


I would think they will make it as the butterfly ring is an in-stock piece.  The Hellebore ring is no longer made.  
Good luck to you!


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> I would think they will make it as the butterfly ring is an in-stock piece.  The Hellebore ring is no longer made.
> Good luck to you!


Thanks always for your advice


----------



## Briannee

Cartier


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> OMG! Her emeralds!!! Bvlgari bought back that set on behalf of a client.
> I have the Elizabeth Taylor book too. It's wonderful. Some I don't spend much time with, but this is one I go back to time and again. She had jewels, not just jewelry.
> I also understand that she would demand that a producer or director provide a particular piece of jewelry at the end of a movie. No doubt it was written into the budget!
> The other collection that was interesting, but no where near as superb, was Jacqueline Kennedy's. That's a fun auction catalog if you can find it.
> Do you have Jewels of the Duchess of Windsor? https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1 That's also a great book. And finally, there's Jewels of the Tsar's https://amazon.com/Jewels-Duchess-Windsor-John-Culme/dp/0865650896/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3CJ89P8F77Q2T&keywords=jewels+of+the+duchess+of+windsor&qid=1648955514&sprefix=jewels+of+the+duchess,aps,159&sr=8-1. Many of the pieces owned by the Tsars and their families were sold to the British royal family (their relatives) when they fled Russia and are now part of the crown jewels.
> I love this stuff! I would love to go to gemology school just for the fun of it.


One more thought and I'll zip it with the books to stay on topic.
I am a lover of jewelry, hence I collect a lot of books on jewelry and gemstones.  So now I'm all excited talking about jewelry and gemstones.      Okay.. one more post on this and then time to zip it...

The difference with Elizabeth Taylor and the Duchess of Windsor is that Taylor was a connoisseur of colored gemstones.  She insisted on the finest stones and would not bat an eye to spend millions (in today's dollars) on one single stone.   Hence her jewelry pieces are all about the stones, her emeralds, rubies, sapphires, etc.  This is also reflected in how much her pieces sold for.  The Duchess' jewelry taste was more about style, hence her collection has all these decorative pieces.  She had some nice pieces too, but never the bold stones like Taylor.  For me, I love Taylor's style, and aside from my mass-produced branded pieces (e.g. VCA), that's what is in my very humble jewelry collection.  I am no Liz, not even close!  I sure try though... a nano-version of Liz!     

I go back to Taylor's book as well.  Since you do also, I would highly recommend Joanna Hardy's trilogy of the three major gemstones:  Ruby, Emerald, and Sapphire.  Each book is beyond stunning; the pieces highlight each gem and they are gorgeous.  I get a lot of my ideas for jewelry pieces and colored gemstones from looking at these books, and I wanted to share this in case you might too.

You're probably going to tell me you have these too!  

Here are the three... I love them all.
Emerald: Twenty-one Centuries of Jeweled Opulence and Power: Hardy, Joanna, Self, Jonathan, Sozzani, Franca, Judah, Hettie: 9780500517208: Amazon.com: Books

Ruby: Hardy, Joanna: 9780500519417: Amazon.com: Books

Sapphire: A Celebration of Color: Hardy, Joanna, Violette, Robert: 9780500024775: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> One more thought and I'll zip it with the books to stay on topic.
> I am a lover of jewelry, hence I collect a lot of books on jewelry and gemstones.  So now I'm all excited talking about jewelry and gemstones.      Okay.. one more post on this and then time to zip it...
> 
> The difference with Elizabeth Taylor and the Duchess of Windsor is that Taylor was a connoisseur of colored gemstones.  She insisted on the finest stones and would not bat an eye to spend millions (in today's dollars) on one single stone.   Hence her jewelry pieces are all about the stones, her emeralds, rubies, sapphires, etc.  This is also reflected in how much her pieces sold for.  The Duchess' jewelry taste was more about style, hence her collection has all these decorative pieces.  She had some nice pieces too, but never the bold stones like Taylor.  For me, I love Taylor's style, and aside from my mass-produced branded pieces (e.g. VCA), that's what is in my very humble jewelry collection.  I am no Liz, not even close!  I sure try though... a nano-version of Liz!
> 
> I go back to Taylor's book as well.  Since you do also, I would highly recommend Joanna Hardy's trilogy of the three major gemstones:  Ruby, Emerald, and Sapphire.  Each book is beyond stunning; the pieces highlight each gem and they are gorgeous.  I get a lot of my ideas for jewelry pieces and colored gemstones from looking at these books, and I wanted to share this in case you might too.
> 
> You're probably going to tell me you have these too!
> 
> Here are the three... I love them all.
> Emerald: Twenty-one Centuries of Jeweled Opulence and Power: Hardy, Joanna, Self, Jonathan, Sozzani, Franca, Judah, Hettie: 9780500517208: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Ruby: Hardy, Joanna: 9780500519417: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Sapphire: A Celebration of Color: Hardy, Joanna, Violette, Robert: 9780500024775: Amazon.com: Books


No! These I don't have, so thank you, thank you. Running off to Amazon right now.


----------



## darkangel07760

glamourbag said:


> That one is pretty. My only hesitancy is I wish it was a tiny bit thicker but that is just personal preference.
> 
> I wonder why there are no/so few places which carry Chaumet in the US.... I did ask and Birks (a luxury jewellery boutique in Toronto - actually its a store across Canada) will ship to the USA if anyone was interested. With our currency it might be advantageous for those outside Canada to consider.


I just checked Bork’s online and I didn’t see any Chaumet, I wonder if they have stopped stocking them?


----------



## glamourbag

darkangel07760 said:


> I just checked Bork’s online and I didn’t see any Chaumet, I wonder if they have stopped stocking them?


They still do. They only carry a very select amount online but if you call the store they can assist you further with their full stock and ship to you.
ex: https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/bran...op-all/birks_product_category_bracelet_filter


----------



## darkangel07760

glamourbag said:


> They still do. They only carry a very select amount online but if you call the store they can assist you further with their full stock and ship to you.
> ex: https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/bran...op-all/birks_product_category_bracelet_filter


Thank you so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

As this is the "other brands" post, I thought it would be okay to share here... 

Tiffany is running an exhibition in London beginning in June showcasing the history of their pieces.  There will be over 400 pieces on exhibit. This exhibition is going to be fabulous as Tiffany rarely does major exhibitions like VCA who does them regularly. 

I know not everyone loves Tiffany, but before you poo poo this, Tiffany Blue Book High Jewelry is all about their amazing use of fine colored gemstones (e.g. Bird on a Rock).  I think there will be many amazing pieces at this exhibition.      

Tiffany's ‘Vision and Virtuosity’ exhibition to open in London (fashionunited.uk)


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had a bit of a windfall. A friend bought a Vintage Croc Birkin from me. It was a VERY special bag, so I wanted to replace it with something equally special.

I‘m a Verdura woman to the bone, and I love Belperron too. But I own none of her pieces. Well that’s been rectified. Introducing my Belperron Bourrelets ring with bicolor Tourmaline. It’s bold, yet neutral, and extremely under the radar, and wearable. I’ve been wearing it with my Verdura curb link set.

I adore VCA. And I have a significant collection. But, Verdura/Belperron is where my heart is; I feel fierce wearing it.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I had a bit of a windfall. A friend bought a Vintage Croc Birkin from me. It was a VERY special bag, so I wanted to replace it with something equally special.
> 
> I‘m a Verdura woman to the bone, and I love Belperron too. But I own none of her pieces. Well that’s been rectified. Introducing my Belperron Bourrelets ring with bicolor Tourmaline. It’s bold, yet neutral, and extremely under the radar, and wearable. I’ve been wearing it with my Verdura curb link set.
> 
> I adore VCA. And I have a significant collection. But, Verdura/Belperron is where my heart is; I feel fierce wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382889
> View attachment 5382890
> View attachment 5382891


Congratulations on your new piece!  It's so bold, and your finger and arm pops!     
It's hard to tell the colors in your photo, but the Bi Color tourmaline looks like a nice watermelon combo.  
I love your Curb links too.

Since you love Belperron, I am not sure if you are aware a book came out a several years ago.  
Jewelry by Suzanne Belperron: My Style is My Signature: Corbett, Patricia, Landrigan, Ward, Landrigan, Nico: 9780500517901: Amazon.com: Books

I can only imagine your jewelry closet!  Verdura, Belperron, among many more I am sure.. with big beautiful stones.  
Congratulations again!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I had a bit of a windfall. A friend bought a Vintage Croc Birkin from me. It was a VERY special bag, so I wanted to replace it with something equally special.
> 
> I‘m a Verdura woman to the bone, and I love Belperron too. But I own none of her pieces. Well that’s been rectified. Introducing my Belperron Bourrelets ring with bicolor Tourmaline. It’s bold, yet neutral, and extremely under the radar, and wearable. I’ve been wearing it with my Verdura curb link set.
> 
> I adore VCA. And I have a significant collection. But, Verdura/Belperron is where my heart is; I feel fierce wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382889
> View attachment 5382890
> View attachment 5382891


This is stunning EB, I am so happy for you. What a stylish and powerful ring, just like you. How fitting.


----------



## glamourbag

etoupebirkin said:


> I had a bit of a windfall. A friend bought a Vintage Croc Birkin from me. It was a VERY special bag, so I wanted to replace it with something equally special.
> 
> I‘m a Verdura woman to the bone, and I love Belperron too. But I own none of her pieces. Well that’s been rectified. Introducing my Belperron Bourrelets ring with bicolor Tourmaline. It’s bold, yet neutral, and extremely under the radar, and wearable. I’ve been wearing it with my Verdura curb link set.
> 
> I adore VCA. And I have a significant collection. But, Verdura/Belperron is where my heart is; I feel fierce wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382889
> View attachment 5382890
> View attachment 5382891


What beautiful statement piece. I can tell by your words how happy this gorgeous piece makes you. Congratulations.


----------



## Cool Breeze

etoupebirkin said:


> I had a bit of a windfall. A friend bought a Vintage Croc Birkin from me. It was a VERY special bag, so I wanted to replace it with something equally special.
> 
> I‘m a Verdura woman to the bone, and I love Belperron too. But I own none of her pieces. Well that’s been rectified. Introducing my Belperron Bourrelets ring with bicolor Tourmaline. It’s bold, yet neutral, and extremely under the radar, and wearable. I’ve been wearing it with my Verdura curb link set.
> 
> I adore VCA. And I have a significant collection. But, Verdura/Belperron is where my heart is; I feel fierce wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382889
> View attachment 5382890
> View attachment 5382891


It’s awesome!  Looks fabulous with your bracelet!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your new piece!  It's so bold, and your finger and arm pops!
> It's hard to tell the colors in your photo, but the Bi Color tourmaline looks like a nice watermelon combo.
> I love your Curb links too.
> 
> Since you love Belperron, I am not sure if you are aware a book came out a several years ago.
> Jewelry by Suzanne Belperron: My Style is My Signature: Corbett, Patricia, Landrigan, Ward, Landrigan, Nico: 9780500517901: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I can only imagine your jewelry closet!  Verdura, Belperron, among many more I am sure.. with big beautiful stones.
> Congratulations again!  I'm so happy for you!


BigAkoya,
I new you'd love this ring! But it's not watermelon tourmaline at all, no green. The bi-color is gold that matches the 22K of the setting and a dusty pink, kind of like Hermes Bois de Rose. And the bi-color moves as the light hits the stone. I've never seen anything like it. The result is a very neutral colored ring that's both under the radar and over the top. My jeweler friend says the setting is extremely difficult to make and only a master jeweler can achieve it.

BTW, I own the book. It was a gift from my MIL.

Here's another project I am working on with my jeweler. He is a master — and was hired by the Smithsonian to remove the Hope Diamond from its setting when the stone was examined the stone extensively.

I found a 6-carat Columbian Emerald for a very good price on TRR. It was set in WG as a pendant. It has very nice proportions with few inclusions. The WG made the stone seem much lighter. I am making a ring with it, based on some of the Irene Neuwirth Gemmy Gem rings. Since this stone is so large, the jeweler recommended a flat bottom. Here are the CAD drawings. It's going to be cast in 18K YG. Once the stone was removed from the setting, the color is MUCH better. The ring should be ready in time for Mother's Day. I have matching earrings too. The pic is not great of the earrings, but you get the idea.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I had a bit of a windfall. A friend bought a Vintage Croc Birkin from me. It was a VERY special bag, so I wanted to replace it with something equally special.
> 
> I‘m a Verdura woman to the bone, and I love Belperron too. But I own none of her pieces. Well that’s been rectified. Introducing my Belperron Bourrelets ring with bicolor Tourmaline. It’s bold, yet neutral, and extremely under the radar, and wearable. I’ve been wearing it with my Verdura curb link set.
> 
> I adore VCA. And I have a significant collection. But, Verdura/Belperron is where my heart is; I feel fierce wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382889
> View attachment 5382890
> View attachment 5382891


This is phenomenal, sweetie. HUGE congratulations!!!


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> BigAkoya,
> I new you'd love this ring! But it's not watermelon tourmaline at all, no green. The bi-color is gold that matches the 22K of the setting and a dusty pink, kind of like Hermes Bois de Rose. And the bi-color moves as the light hits the stone. I've never seen anything like it. The result is a very neutral colored ring that's both under the radar and over the top. My jeweler friend says the setting is extremely difficult to make and only a master jeweler can achieve it.
> 
> BTW, I own the book. It was a gift from my MIL.
> 
> Here's another project I am working on with my jeweler. He is a master — and was hired by the Smithsonian to remove the Hope Diamond from its setting when the stone was examined the stone extensively.
> 
> I found a 6-carat Columbian Emerald for a very good price on TRR. It was set in WG as a pendant. It has very nice proportions with few inclusions. The WG made the stone seem much lighter. I am making a ring with it, based on some of the Irene Neuwirth Gemmy Gem rings. Since this stone is so large, the jeweler recommended a flat bottom. Here are the CAD drawings. It's going to be cast in 18K YG. Once the stone was removed from the setting, the color is MUCH better. The ring should be ready in time for Mother's Day. I have matching earrings too. The pic is not great of the earrings, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 5383351
> View attachment 5383369



Beautiful!! I can’t wait to see your finished ring and mod shots with your earrings. Emeralds are one of my favorite stones to look at, something about the green is just so soothing and cleansing to my eyes. I am living vicariously through you and your gorgeous collection


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> BigAkoya,
> I new you'd love this ring! But it's not watermelon tourmaline at all, no green. The bi-color is gold that matches the 22K of the setting and a dusty pink, kind of like Hermes Bois de Rose. And the bi-color moves as the light hits the stone. I've never seen anything like it. The result is a very neutral colored ring that's both under the radar and over the top. My jeweler friend says the setting is extremely difficult to make and only a master jeweler can achieve it.
> 
> BTW, I own the book. It was a gift from my MIL.
> 
> Here's another project I am working on with my jeweler. He is a master — and was hired by the Smithsonian to remove the Hope Diamond from its setting when the stone was examined the stone extensively.
> 
> I found a 6-carat Columbian Emerald for a very good price on TRR. It was set in WG as a pendant. It has very nice proportions with few inclusions. The WG made the stone seem much lighter. I am making a ring with it, based on some of the Irene Neuwirth Gemmy Gem rings. Since this stone is so large, the jeweler recommended a flat bottom. Here are the CAD drawings. It's going to be cast in 18K YG. Once the stone was removed from the setting, the color is MUCH better. The ring should be ready in time for Mother's Day. I have matching earrings too. The pic is not great of the earrings, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 5383351
> View attachment 5383369


Your ring is going to be stunning and a perfect match. 
Colombian emeralds are my favorite colored gemstone of all!  I can never have too many emeralds!

I like the way he created your setting; it's very clean and crispy.  Best of all, I love the shank.  
For a clean shank with minimal to no side stones, most jewelers do not put much effort into it, and they often go with the standard rounded shank... yawn/boring.  VCA does this, and it is my pet peeve with their shanks (you would think they could put a little more effort into the shank).  

I love how your shank is rounded, but then it cuts to a sharp edge on the sides.  The flat edge at the bottom is a very nice touch!  Your ring will be fabulous!  

By the way, I am sure you know this... but if he has not already set your stone, I would suggest you get it certified if it is not already.  Be sure to request country of origin especially since yours is Colombian.  The cert will also show any enhancements which is important as well.   

I purchased three loose Colombian emeralds, and before I had them set into a ring and a pair of earrings, each stone was certified.  
By the way, the emerald on my ring is 5.5ct, so I can definitely visualize your finished piece.  It will be gorgeous!  

Back to bi-color tourmalines... thanks for the clarification.  I have not seen a pink/gold bi-color tourmaline in real life, but I will check it out next time I go gemstone jewelry shopping!  Bi color tourmalines are amazing; they have a life on their own when you move, and it comes from within the stone.  I am sure your stone is magical with you move your hands, and I am sure you can't stop staring it!  And it's big too... I just love big rings as you do!


----------



## BigAkoya

For Verdura lovers... the Spring 2022 virtual catalog.  72 pages of eye candy!     

Spring 2022 "Essentials of Style" - Verdura


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> As this is the "other brands" post, I thought it would be okay to share here...
> 
> Tiffany is running an exhibition in London beginning in June showcasing the history of their pieces.  There will be over 400 pieces on exhibit. This exhibition is going to be fabulous as Tiffany rarely does major exhibitions like VCA who does them regularly.
> 
> I know not everyone loves Tiffany, but before you poo poo this, Tiffany Blue Book High Jewelry is all about their amazing use of fine colored gemstones (e.g. Bird on a Rock).  I think there will be many amazing pieces at this exhibition.
> 
> Tiffany's ‘Vision and Virtuosity’ exhibition to open in London (fashionunited.uk)



Fabulous! I'm in London Jubilee weekend and wanted an exhibition to go to.


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Fabulous! I'm in London Jubilee weekend and wanted an exhibition to go to.


That's wonderful you are there during Jubilee weekend!  I thought about going too, but I dreaded the crowds.  I just got back from London a few weeks ago.  Another place to go if you like jewelry exhibits is the V&A.  They have two rooms packed with jewelry from the ancient times to present day.  Those rooms always give me inspiration for jewelry designs.  There is a gorgeous peony brooch and of course, Beyonce's butterfly ring on display.  After the V&A, head across the street to Harrods Jewelry Hall!  It's a feast for the eyes if you have never been.  I guarantee you will love the Jewelry Hall. 

Speaking of the Jubilee, when I was there a few weeks ago, of course I had to go and stock up on Jubilee souvenirs!     
This is the official shop and worth going to:   Search results for 'platinum jubilee' (royalcollectionshop.co.uk)
You may be a Brit, and already know all about this.  I was definitely in Jubilee tourist mode shopping when I was there.    Even got me fruitcake to go with my tea!  By the way, if you're a tea drinker, they have some nice tea sets.

I am so excited for you going to the Jubilee!


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> That's wonderful you are there during Jubilee weekend!  I thought about going too, but I dreaded the crowds.  I just got back from London a few weeks ago.  Another place to go if you like jewelry exhibits is the V&A.  They have two rooms packed with jewelry from the ancient times to present day.  Those rooms always give me inspiration for jewelry designs.  There is a gorgeous peony brooch and of course, Beyonce's butterfly ring on display.  After the V&A, head across the street to Harrods Jewelry Hall!  It's a feast for the eyes if you have never been.  I guarantee you will love the Jewelry Hall.
> 
> Speaking of the Jubilee, when I was there a few weeks ago, of course I had to go and stock up on Jubilee souvenirs!
> This is the official shop and worth going to:   Search results for 'platinum jubilee' (royalcollectionshop.co.uk)
> You may be a Brit, and already know all about this.  I was definitely in Jubilee tourist mode shopping when I was there.    Even got me fruitcake to go with my tea!  By the way, if you're a tea drinker, they have some nice tea sets.
> 
> I am so excited for you going to the Jubilee!



When I was a student in London I spent forever in the V&A jewellery rooms...I must go back! 

Yes, I want tonnes of Jubilee souvenirs! I have my eye on the Christmas decoration....and I was helming Hermes would release a scarf, but I think we'd know by now if they were....I was over for the Diamond Jubilee 10 years ago and that was incredible!


----------



## mikimoto007

etoupebirkin said:


> BigAkoya,
> I new you'd love this ring! But it's not watermelon tourmaline at all, no green. The bi-color is gold that matches the 22K of the setting and a dusty pink, kind of like Hermes Bois de Rose. And the bi-color moves as the light hits the stone. I've never seen anything like it. The result is a very neutral colored ring that's both under the radar and over the top. My jeweler friend says the setting is extremely difficult to make and only a master jeweler can achieve it.
> 
> BTW, I own the book. It was a gift from my MIL.
> 
> Here's another project I am working on with my jeweler. He is a master — and was hired by the Smithsonian to remove the Hope Diamond from its setting when the stone was examined the stone extensively.
> 
> I found a 6-carat Columbian Emerald for a very good price on TRR. It was set in WG as a pendant. It has very nice proportions with few inclusions. The WG made the stone seem much lighter. I am making a ring with it, based on some of the Irene Neuwirth Gemmy Gem rings. Since this stone is so large, the jeweler recommended a flat bottom. Here are the CAD drawings. It's going to be cast in 18K YG. Once the stone was removed from the setting, the color is MUCH better. The ring should be ready in time for Mother's Day. I have matching earrings too. The pic is not great of the earrings, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 5383351
> View attachment 5383369



This is insanely beautiful. I love emeralds, and geometric cuts.


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> When I was a student in London I spent forever in the V&A jewellery rooms...I must go back!
> 
> Yes, I want tonnes of Jubilee souvenirs! I have my eye on the Christmas decoration....and I was helming Hermes would release a scarf, but I think we'd know by now if they were....I was over for the Diamond Jubilee 10 years ago and that was incredible!


Since you like the V&A…
To entice you… (I think this is ok to post in this jewelry thread… )

Here are the two pieces now at the V&A.  The peony brooch is such a work of art.  The second photo shows the underside, which truly looks like the underside of a peony flower. At first, I was a bit disappointed about the rubies (not the best cut or quality), but then collectively, it’s what gives the brooch that intensity. 

The Butterfly ring has a mechanism which allows the wings to flutter.  I posted the writeups as well so you could read about it. 
I was staring at that peony brooch for probably 20 minutes, dissecting it and looking at the beauty and craftsmanship. 

The butterfly ring is very striking.  It’s large and bold, yet the butterfly looks serene and gentle with green tsavorites… and no scary antennae. 

I hope you can make it to the V&A (and then Harrods Jewelry room!).

Hope you enjoy these photos.


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Since you like the V&A…
> To entice you… (I think this is ok to post in this jewelry thread… )
> 
> Here are the two pieces now at the V&A.  The peony brooch is such a work of art.  The second photo shows the underside, which truly looks like the underside of a peony flower. At first, I was a bit disappointed about the rubies (not the best cut or quality), but then collectively, it’s what gives the brooch that intensity.
> 
> The Butterfly ring has a mechanism which allows the wings to flutter.  I posted the writeups as well so you could read about it.
> I was staring at that peony brooch for probably 20 minutes, dissecting it and looking at the beauty and craftsmanship.
> 
> The butterfly ring is very striking.  It’s large and bold, yet the butterfly looks serene and gentle with green tsavorites… and no scary antennae.
> 
> I hope you can make it to the V&A (and then Harrods Jewelry room!).
> 
> Hope you enjoy these photos.
> 
> View attachment 5392331
> View attachment 5392333
> View attachment 5392334
> View attachment 5392335
> View attachment 5392336
> View attachment 5392337



I can confirm I am suitably enticed! Incredible photos!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> BigAkoya,
> I new you'd love this ring! But it's not watermelon tourmaline at all, no green. The bi-color is gold that matches the 22K of the setting and a dusty pink, kind of like Hermes Bois de Rose. And the bi-color moves as the light hits the stone. I've never seen anything like it. The result is a very neutral colored ring that's both under the radar and over the top. My jeweler friend says the setting is extremely difficult to make and only a master jeweler can achieve it.
> 
> BTW, I own the book. It was a gift from my MIL.
> 
> Here's another project I am working on with my jeweler. He is a master — and was hired by the Smithsonian to remove the Hope Diamond from its setting when the stone was examined the stone extensively.
> 
> I found a 6-carat Columbian Emerald for a very good price on TRR. It was set in WG as a pendant. It has very nice proportions with few inclusions. The WG made the stone seem much lighter. I am making a ring with it, based on some of the Irene Neuwirth Gemmy Gem rings. Since this stone is so large, the jeweler recommended a flat bottom. Here are the CAD drawings. It's going to be cast in 18K YG. Once the stone was removed from the setting, the color is MUCH better. The ring should be ready in time for Mother's Day. I have matching earrings too. The pic is not great of the earrings, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 5383351
> View attachment 5383369


Oh. My. Goodness!!
Those earrings, the setting . . .
This is like the Jolie collection from Robert Procop. A perfect setting for everyday.
Just stunning. Wear them well and in good health and happiness!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Since you like the V&A…
> To entice you… (I think this is ok to post in this jewelry thread… )
> 
> Here are the two pieces now at the V&A.  The peony brooch is such a work of art.  The second photo shows the underside, which truly looks like the underside of a peony flower. At first, I was a bit disappointed about the rubies (not the best cut or quality), but then collectively, it’s what gives the brooch that intensity.
> 
> The Butterfly ring has a mechanism which allows the wings to flutter.  I posted the writeups as well so you could read about it.
> I was staring at that peony brooch for probably 20 minutes, dissecting it and looking at the beauty and craftsmanship.
> 
> The butterfly ring is very striking.  It’s large and bold, yet the butterfly looks serene and gentle with green tsavorites… and no scary antennae.
> 
> I hope you can make it to the V&A (and then Harrods Jewelry room!).
> 
> Hope you enjoy these photos.
> 
> View attachment 5392331
> View attachment 5392333
> View attachment 5392334
> View attachment 5392335
> View attachment 5392336
> View attachment 5392337


Wow! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Happyish

I just came from Bvlgari--I had to pick up a repair.
This caught my eye . . . True eye-candy. Sapphires, mandarin garnets and peridot. Set in rose gold.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> Oh. My. Goodness!!
> Those earrings, the setting . . .
> This is like the Jolie collection from Robert Procop. A perfect setting for everyday.
> Just stunning. Wear them well and in good health and happiness!


I bought the earrings precisely because they reminded me of Procop’s Jolie collection, but without the six-figure price. They were still *quite* an investment. They are certified, but Zambian in origin, with very little treatment. They are the best Zambian stones I’ve ever seen

The finished emerald ring came in yesterday. It is absolutely perfect. I am firmly convinced that if it was in a jewelry case at Irene Neuwirth or at Material Good in NYC, the ring would cost $30-$40K. And it would sell in a flash. It’s a really strikingly beautiful and special ring that just is electric green. There are not that many nice stones with life, few inclusions, at this size and proportions.

In the pic, the cuff is by Jean Mahie, Pink Sapphire by Bayco, and the diamond by Graff.

I’ll take more pics when I have a moment


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the earrings precisely because they reminded me of Procop’s Jolie collection, but without the six-figure price. They were still *quite* an investment. They are certified, but Zambian in origin, with very little treatment. They are the best Zambian stones I’ve ever seen
> 
> The finished emerald ring came in yesterday. It is absolutely perfect. I am firmly convinced that if it was in a jewelry case at Irene Neuwirth or at Material Good in NYC, the ring would cost $30-$40K. And it would sell in a flash. It’s a really strikingly beautiful and special ring that just is electric green. There are not that many nice stones with life, few inclusions, at this size and proportions.
> 
> In the pic, the cuff is by Jean Mahie, Pink Sapphire by Bayco, and the diamond by Graff.
> 
> I’ll take more pics when I have a moment
> 
> View attachment 5393060


The ring is stunning!  It's the perfect shade of green to me, clean, and a medium bright lively green!  It's beautiful on you! 
I also love love love your cuff... the metalwork is gorgeous. It's so rich in YG, 22K/24K it looks like, but just guessing based on the photo.  

Congrats on your gorgeous new emerald ring!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the earrings precisely because they reminded me of Procop’s Jolie collection, but without the six-figure price. They were still *quite* an investment. They are certified, but Zambian in origin, with very little treatment. They are the best Zambian stones I’ve ever seen
> 
> The finished emerald ring came in yesterday. It is absolutely perfect. I am firmly convinced that if it was in a jewelry case at Irene Neuwirth or at Material Good in NYC, the ring would cost $30-$40K. And it would sell in a flash. It’s a really strikingly beautiful and special ring that just is electric green. There are not that many nice stones with life, few inclusions, at this size and proportions.
> 
> In the pic, the cuff is by Jean Mahie, Pink Sapphire by Bayco, and the diamond by Graff.
> 
> I’ll take more pics when I have a moment
> 
> View attachment 5393060


What a find . . . I am speechless . . . your taste and taste level are exquisite. And that cuff . . .

Wear it all in the best of health and with much happiness.


----------



## BigAkoya

@etoupebirkin 
You have such gorgeous and bold pieces in YG, have you ever considered the Estrucan cuff?  I would not be surprised if you already have it.  I love love love this cuff, but of course, it would not look the same in WG (it would look like a cheap dinged up silver cuff    )

This cuff is stunning though to me, in YG.  A luxury brand Wonder Woman cuff!  
It is named Etrucan for the Etruscan goldsmiths who did amazing metalwork with gold (lots of Etruscan pieces at the museums like the Met and V&A).  Jackie O wore hers, and I posted a photo below.  

Not sure if you like it, but I wanted to share this in case you were not aware of this piece. 

Estrucan inspiration cuff bracelet Yellow gold - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jean Mahie (Jacline Mezard) is a fascinating woman. She is a self taught jeweler and artist. She works in 22K and uses no traditional jewelers tools. Upon occasion you may see some platinum in her pieces but she stopped because she almost set herself on fire.

Her pieces are not for everyone. When she was starting out, she did some pieces for Van Cleef. You know those large YG cuffs VCA makes, I’d be willing to wager it’s her design.

At some point in time, Stanley Marcus got wind of her work and signed an exclusive deal for Neimans. That’s how I began collecting her work. Some pieces leave me scratching head and others leave me emptying my wallet.

http://jeanmahie.com/about-jacline/


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Jean Mahie (Jacline Mezard) is a fascinating woman. She is a self taught jeweler and artist. She works in 22K and uses no traditional jewelers tools. Upon occasion you may see some platinum in her pieces but she stopped because she almost set herself on fire.
> 
> Her pieces are not for everyone. When she was starting out, she did some pieces for Van Cleef. You know those large YG cuffs VCA makes, I’d be willing to wager it’s her design.
> 
> At some point in time, Stanley Marcus got wind of her work and signed an exclusive deal for Neimans. That’s how I began collecting her work. Some pieces leave me scratching head and others leave me emptying my wallet.
> 
> http://jeanmahie.com/about-jacline/


Rumor has it that Jean Mahie designed the Etruscan cuff for VCA.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Jean Mahie (Jacline Mezard) is a fascinating woman. She is a self taught jeweler and artist. She works in 22K and uses no traditional jewelers tools. Upon occasion you may see some platinum in her pieces but she stopped because she almost set herself on fire.
> 
> Her pieces are not for everyone. When she was starting out, she did some pieces for Van Cleef. You know those large YG cuffs VCA makes, I’d be willing to wager it’s her design.
> 
> At some point in time, Stanley Marcus got wind of her work and signed an exclusive deal for Neimans. That’s how I began collecting her work. Some pieces leave me scratching head and others leave me emptying my wallet.
> 
> http://jeanmahie.com/about-jacline/


I am seeing a trend with your preference of style... you have got to get this book!  And thinking of you too @Happyish 
It is fabulous, and since you do custom pieces as I do, this book will give you so many wonderful ideas.  The amazon writeup has a listing of the designers, including Belperron, Chanel (Verdura). The photos and stories in the book are amazing... they take me to my happy place, dreaming of creating my next piece.   

Women Jewellery Designers: Rochefoucauld, Juliet de la: 9781851497416: Books: Amazon.com


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I am seeing a trend with your preference of style... you have got to get this book!  And thinking of you too @Happyish
> It is fabulous, and since you do custom pieces as I do, this book will give you so many wonderful ideas.  The amazon writeup has a listing of the designers, including Belperron, Chanel (Verdura). The photos and stories in the book are amazing... they take me to my happy place, dreaming of creating my next piece.
> 
> Women Jewellery Designers: Rochefoucauld, Juliet de la: 9781851497416: Books: Amazon.com


I haven't even looked at it, and already I'm sold . . .
Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

Happyish said:


> I haven't even looked at it, and already I'm sold . . .
> Thank you!


@BigAkoya - knowing your love of gemstones and jewelry, have you considered subscribing to Gems & Gemology published by GIA.
Here's a like to some back issues . . . https://store.gia.edu/collections/featured-products/products/2021-g-g-4-issues


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> @BigAkoya - knowing your love of gemstones and jewelry, have you considered subscribing to Gems & Gemology published by GIA.
> Here's a like to some back issues . . . https://store.gia.edu/collections/featured-products/products/2021-g-g-4-issues


Yup!  I subscribe to it!  I am taking courses, albeit slowly, so I am a GIA alumni too!  I take the classes for fun, not to start a new profession. However, one day, when I have more time, I hope to eventually take all the classes to get my Graduate Gemologist degree.  It's one of those bucket list items to say I did it!  There are a lot of courses though and also on-campus labs, exams...  I may not want to be in "student mode" again.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yup!  I subscribe to it!  I am taking courses, albeit slowly, so I am a GIA alumni too!  I take the classes for fun, not to start a new profession. However, one day, when I have more time, I hope to eventually take all the classes to get my Graduate Gemologist degree.  It's one of those bucket list items to say I did it!  There are a lot of courses though and also on-campus labs, exams...  I may not want to be in "student mode" again.


Good for you! Are you doing this online/correspondence? I'd love to know more. 
I've thought about doing this as well . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Good for you! Are you doing this online/correspondence? I'd love to know more.
> I've thought about doing this as well . . .


Oh! I think you will love it!
You can take classes both ways, 100% on-campus or a blend of online and on-campus.
I do the blend as I have a day job, but if I did not, it would be super fun to be on-campus.  They offer student housing too!  I'd be like a college student again.    

The intro classes you can do online, which I have been doing.  The middle classes are a mix of offline with on-campus lab work.  The advanced classes are on-campus as the exams require lab work.

There are two campuses in the US.  The main campus is in Carlsbad, CA (north of San Diego); the other campus is in NYC.  Even though I live on the East Coast, I went to the Carlsbad campus to check it out.  It's a lovely campus.  Aside from the classrooms and lab facilities, Carlsbad has a small museum and a huge library.  It's also minutes from the ocean.

Carlsbad is a big contrast to NYC. I used to travel to NYC weekly (pre-COVID), and it's hustle and bustle all business for me.   I like the Carlsbad campus as it's so refreshing, and it truly puts me in a different place, my happy place!  It puts me "in the moment", if you will.  As I continue with the courses where on-campus work is required, I plan to fly to Carlsbad to attend.

So far, I have taken enough courses and received my Applied Jewelry Professional degree.  You can keep going up the ladder, eventually getting your Graduate Gemologist (GG) if you wish.

Here is a link to the programs and tuition for Carlsbad, CA.  For a GG, it's about $24K for Carlsbad and about $23K for NYC, so it's basically the same price:  Carlsbad - GIA.edu

As FYI, if you want to switch locations (e.g. NYC, London, HK...) go to the top of the page and select "Schedule & Fees" to see the other locations.

Colored gemstones is my true love (emeralds, rubies, ...).  I would love to be a loose gemstone dealer and go to the Muzo mines of Colombia to buy fine loose emeralds, or go to Mogok in Myanmar to buy fine loose rubies.  Of course I would not make any money as I would probably keep all the stones I purchased for myself!   

I hope this info was helpful.  I truly enjoy the courses, even if it's only for continued self-learning.  I think you will enjoy them too.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Oh! I think you will love it!
> You can take classes both ways, 100% on-campus or a blend of online and on-campus.
> I do the blend as I have a day job, but if I did not, it would be super fun to be on-campus.  They offer student housing too!  I'd be like a college student again.
> 
> The intro classes you can do online, which I have been doing.  The middle classes are a mix of offline with on-campus lab work.  The advanced classes are on-campus as the exams require lab work.
> 
> There are two campuses in the US.  The main campus is in Carlsbad, CA (north of San Diego); the other campus is in NYC.  Even though I live on the East Coast, I went to the Carlsbad campus to check it out.  It's a lovely campus.  Aside from the classrooms and lab facilities, Carlsbad has a small museum and a huge library.  It's also minutes from the ocean.
> 
> Carlsbad is a big contrast to NYC. I used to travel to NYC weekly (pre-COVID), and it's hustle and bustle all business for me.   I like the Carlsbad campus as it's so refreshing, and it truly puts me in a different place, my happy place!  It puts me "in the moment", if you will.  As I continue with the courses where on-campus work is required, I plan to fly to Carlsbad to attend.
> 
> So far, I have taken enough courses and received my Applied Jewelry Professional degree.  You can keep going up the ladder, eventually getting your Graduate Gemologist (GG) if you wish.
> 
> Here is a link to the programs and tuition for Carlsbad, CA.  For a GG, it's about $24K for Carlsbad and about $23K for NYC, so it's basically the same price:  Carlsbad - GIA.edu
> 
> As FYI, if you want to switch locations (e.g. NYC, London, HK...) go to the top of the page and select "Schedule & Fees" to see the other locations.
> 
> Colored gemstones is my true love (emeralds, rubies, ...).  I would love to be a loose gemstone dealer and go to the Muzo mines of Colombia to buy fine loose emeralds, or go to Mogok in Myanmar to buy fine loose rubies.  Of course I would not make any money as I would probably keep all the stones I purchased for myself!
> 
> I hope this info was helpful.  I truly enjoy the courses, even if it's only for continued self-learning.  I think you will enjoy them too.


This is great . . . thank you. I will definitely look into this.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Happyish said:


> I just came from Bvlgari--I had to pick up a repair.
> This caught my eye . . . True eye-candy. Sapphires, mandarin garnets and peridot. Set in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5392957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392960


That is so unique!


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the earrings precisely because they reminded me of Procop’s Jolie collection, but without the six-figure price. They were still *quite* an investment. They are certified, but Zambian in origin, with very little treatment. They are the best Zambian stones I’ve ever seen
> 
> The finished emerald ring came in yesterday. It is absolutely perfect. I am firmly convinced that if it was in a jewelry case at Irene Neuwirth or at Material Good in NYC, the ring would cost $30-$40K. And it would sell in a flash. It’s a really strikingly beautiful and special ring that just is electric green. There are not that many nice stones with life, few inclusions, at this size and proportions.
> 
> In the pic, the cuff is by Jean Mahie, Pink Sapphire by Bayco, and the diamond by Graff.
> 
> I’ll take more pics when I have a moment
> 
> View attachment 5393060



Oh my everything is fabulous!! I love how your emerald bezel ring turned out, gorgeous bright green and such a showstopper with clean lines. I’m so in love with your cuff too. Congratulations and enjoy them all in great health!


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> BigAkoya,
> I new you'd love this ring! But it's not watermelon tourmaline at all, no green. The bi-color is gold that matches the 22K of the setting and a dusty pink, kind of like Hermes Bois de Rose. And the bi-color moves as the light hits the stone. I've never seen anything like it. The result is a very neutral colored ring that's both under the radar and over the top. My jeweler friend says the setting is extremely difficult to make and only a master jeweler can achieve it.
> 
> BTW, I own the book. It was a gift from my MIL.
> 
> Here's another project I am working on with my jeweler. He is a master — and was hired by the Smithsonian to remove the Hope Diamond from its setting when the stone was examined the stone extensively.
> 
> I found a 6-carat Columbian Emerald for a very good price on TRR. It was set in WG as a pendant. It has very nice proportions with few inclusions. The WG made the stone seem much lighter. I am making a ring with it, based on some of the Irene Neuwirth Gemmy Gem rings. Since this stone is so large, the jeweler recommended a flat bottom. Here are the CAD drawings. It's going to be cast in 18K YG. Once the stone was removed from the setting, the color is MUCH better. The ring should be ready in time for Mother's Day. I have matching earrings too. The pic is not great of the earrings, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 5383351
> View attachment 5383369


I love your Belperron, your emeralds (what a fabulous Mother’s Day present ) , and your impeccable taste! congrats! I bought the Belperron book — it’s actually my favorite jewelry book. I loved it so much, I bought one for my mom too. but not at the current book prices which are really high. I’m off to google Material Good 

@Happyish, what a gorgeous Bulgari piece! It reminds me of delicious mendiant chocolate discs from Maison du chocolate (in the best way possible) I’m also excited to hear if you had your VCA appointment yet and whether you are waiting for the flower lace.

I was also interested to hear about Mahie doing the etruscan cuff for VCA. One small issue I have is that when I go to VCA, I see a lot of different design directions that don’t always cohere for me the way I would like. (Even with the allowances made for heritage pieces through the decades) But that’s perhaps bc I’m not really a VCA person even as I still search for the right piece for me.

@BigAkoya, the Tiffany exhibit sounds magnificent; are you going to London this summer? Would love to hear your thoughts
I read somewhere that prior to schlumberger accepting Tiffany’s offer to be their in house jeweler, Tiffany offered the spot to Belperron. she felt she could not leave Paris so declined. But, I like to imagine the different design paths that might have been taken otherwise
i am also making a mental note to visit the V&A when I next go back 
also, you will not be surprised to hear that, everyone I’ve consulted  (including my DH, VCA SA, and Briony R agree with you that the Bulgari serpenti tubogas would be a better choice for me than Buton d’or).


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I love your Belperron, your emeralds (what a fabulous Mother’s Day present ) , and your impeccable taste! congrats! I bought the Belperron book — it’s actually my favorite jewelry book. I loved it so much, I bought one for my mom too. but not at the current book prices which are really high. I’m off to google Material Good
> 
> @Happyish, what a gorgeous Bulgari piece! It reminds me of delicious mendiant chocolate discs from Maison du chocolate (in the best way possible) I’m also excited to hear if you had your VCA appointment yet and whether you are waiting for the flower lace.
> 
> I was also interested to hear about Mahie doing the etruscan cuff for VCA. One small issue I have is that when I go to VCA, I see a lot of different design directions that don’t always cohere for me the way I would like. (Even with the allowances made for heritage pieces through the decades) But that’s perhaps bc I’m not really a VCA person even as I still search for the right piece for me.
> 
> @BigAkoya, the Tiffany exhibit sounds magnificent; are you going to London this summer? Would love to hear your thoughts
> I read somewhere that prior to schlumberger accepting Tiffany’s offer to be their in house jeweler, Tiffany offered the spot to Belperron. she felt she could not leave Paris so declined. But, I like to imagine the different design paths that might have been taken otherwise
> i am also making a mental note to visit the V&A when I next go back
> also, you will not be surprised to hear that, everyone I’ve consulted  (including my DH, VCA SA, and Briony R agree with you that the Bulgari serpenti tubogas would be a better choice for me than Buton d’or).


Yes... dive in and get the Bulgari!  It's very you, a statement piece, and I think you look fabulous with your statement pieces.

On the Tiffany exhibition, I heard rumor after London, it is coming to NYC!  I asked Tiffany, and there are "plans", but there is no confirmed date.  We all know what happens with "plans" that fall apart, so I am not banking on NYC until I see something firm.  This is one exhibit I am not going to miss!  I plan to watch and see if Tiffany announces this exhibition in NYC.  If they do not announce dates for NYC one month before the end of the London exhibition, then yes, I will go back to London this summer to see the exhibit.  To me, of all the major luxury brands, Tiffany has the most stunning use of large colored gemstones.

I actually think if Belperron had agreed to sign with Tiffany, she would have been immortalized and far more well-known as Schlumberger is today.  Ironically, I feel her designs are more contemporary and aligned with today's Tiffany's style.  Schlumberger, while iconic (due to being associated with Tiffany) is more old-world glamour that may not resonate with everyone in the 21st century.  That said, LVMH said they will focus on Schlumberger and do big campaigns to revive the brand.   We'll see how it goes.

On to your necklace...
Since you love the wine & dine thing from luxury brands, I have an idea for you when you go back to London.
You may want to consider buying your necklace in London.  Here's the game plan...   

1 - Call Bulgari London and let them know you are flying in to buy the necklace.  Ask them how far in advance of your arrival you need to let them know because you want to be sure the necklace is there for you to purchase during your visit.  Do not commit yet that you will buy from that boutique (I'll explain why later).  During this conversation, tell them you love Bulgari, you have several pieces, and you are thinking of staying at the Bulgari London hotel.  Innocently inquire if the boutique and hotel are affiliated.  You might get some perks (e.g. room upgrade, meals, tours... the wine & dine you and hubby love).

2 - If no perks are mentioned at the Bulgari boutique you called, repeat step 1, but call the Bulgari boutique in Harrods.  The Bulgari hotel is in Knightsbridge, right across from Harrods, less than a 5 minute walk.  If any Bulgari boutique has perks with the hotel, it would be Harrods.  The downside to Bulgari Harrods is the boutique is small, so you won't be able to browse and see a ton of other pieces.

3 - Even if no perks with the boutique, consider staying at the Bulgari hotel.  It's literally minutes from Harrods, and you can hang out at the Harrods Jewelry Hall, which is a jewelry feast for the eyes.  All the major brands are there and carry high jewelry pieces.  The Bulgari hotel is also minutes from the V&A.  It's a short walk (or you can always black cab/Uber). 

Since you are such a fan of Bulgari, I think you would really enjoy staying there and ODing on everything Bulgari.  What a great memory to tie it with your Serpenti purchase!

A cute story to share...
I once stayed at the Bulgari Paris hotel while traveling on business with a colleague.  Both of us were younger and did crazy things.  My colleague told me his wife loves the shampoo/conditioners/soaps from the luxury hotels, so every night, he takes the full set of toiletries and hides them in a drawer.  The next day, housekeeping restocks the toiletries.  Repeat... he takes this new set of toiletries and hides them again.  Without fail, housekeeping stocks it up again.

Full confession... I got inspired and did that at the Bulgari Paris hotel!     I brought home 5 days worth of Bulgari toiletries.
My husband cracked up when he saw my stash and said... "what you are going to do with all this... you little pilfer-er?"  

I know, I was greedy, and I hoarded (I pray for forgiveness!), but it was fun when I did it!  

I am sure you will have fun in London!  You may even be going for the Jubilee which is awesome!


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... dive in and get the Bulgari!  It's very you, a statement piece, and I think you look fabulous with your statement pieces.
> 
> On the Tiffany exhibition, I heard rumor after London, it is coming to NYC!  I asked Tiffany, and there are "plans", but there is no confirmed date.  We all know what happens with "plans" that fall apart, so I am not banking on NYC until I see something firm.  This is one exhibit I am not going to miss!  I plan to watch and see if Tiffany announces this exhibition in NYC.  If they do not announce dates for NYC one month before the end of the London exhibition, then yes, I will go back to London this summer to see the exhibit.  To me, of all the major luxury brands, Tiffany has the most stunning use of large colored gemstones.
> 
> I actually think if Belperron had agreed to sign with Tiffany, she would have been immortalized and far more well-known as Schlumberger is today.  Ironically, I feel her designs are more contemporary and aligned with today's Tiffany's style.  Schlumberger, while iconic (due to being associated with Tiffany) is more old-world glamour that may not resonate with everyone in the 21st century.  That said, LVMH said they will focus on Schlumberger and do big campaigns to revive the brand.   We'll see how it goes.
> 
> On to your necklace...
> Since you love the wine & dine thing from luxury brands, I have an idea for you when you go back to London.
> You may want to consider buying your necklace in London.  Here's the game plan...
> 
> 1 - Call Bulgari London and let them know you are flying in to buy the necklace.  Ask them how far in advance of your arrival you need to let them know because you want to be sure the necklace is there for you to purchase during your visit.  Do not commit yet that you will buy from that boutique (I'll explain why later).  During this conversation, tell them you love Bulgari, you have several pieces, and you are thinking of staying at the Bulgari London hotel.  Innocently inquire if the boutique and hotel are affiliated.  You might get some perks (e.g. room upgrade, meals, tours... the wine & dine you and hubby love).
> 
> 2 - If no perks are mentioned at the Bulgari boutique you called, repeat step 1, but call the Bulgari boutique in Harrods.  The Bulgari hotel is in Knightsbridge, right across from Harrods, less than a 5 minute walk.  If any Bulgari boutique has perks with the hotel, it would be Harrods.  The downside to Bulgari Harrods is the boutique is small, so you won't be able to browse and see a ton of other pieces.
> 
> 3 - Even if no perks with the boutique, consider staying at the Bulgari hotel.  It's literally minutes from Harrods, and you can hang out at the Harrods Jewelry Hall, which is a jewelry feast for the eyes.  All the major brands are there and carry high jewelry pieces.  The Bulgari hotel is also minutes from the V&A.  It's a short walk (or you can always black cab/Uber).
> 
> Since you are such a fan of Bulgari, I think you would really enjoy staying there and ODing on everything Bulgari.  What a great memory to tie it with your Serpenti purchase!
> 
> A cute story to share...
> I once stayed at the Bulgari Paris hotel while traveling on business with a colleague.  Both of us were younger and did crazy things.  My colleague told me his wife loves the shampoo/conditioners/soaps from the luxury hotels, so every night, he takes the full set of toiletries and hides them in a drawer.  The next day, housekeeping restocks the toiletries.  Repeat... he takes this new set of toiletries and hides them again.  Without fail, housekeeping stocks it up again.
> 
> Full confession... I got inspired and did that at the Bulgari Paris hotel!     I brought home 5 days worth of Bulgari toiletries.
> My husband cracked up when he saw my stash and said... "what you are going to do with all this... you little pilfer-er?"
> 
> I know, I was greedy, and I hoarded (I pray for forgiveness!), but it was fun when I did it!
> 
> I am sure you will have fun in London!  You may even be going for the Jubilee which is awesome!



I may or may not have done the same thing at Adare Manor.....


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... dive in and get the Bulgari!  It's very you, a statement piece, and I think you look fabulous with your statement pieces.
> 
> On the Tiffany exhibition, I heard rumor after London, it is coming to NYC!  I asked Tiffany, and there are "plans", but there is no confirmed date.  We all know what happens with "plans" that fall apart, so I am not banking on NYC until I see something firm.  This is one exhibit I am not going to miss!  I plan to watch and see if Tiffany announces this exhibition in NYC.  If they do not announce dates for NYC one month before the end of the London exhibition, then yes, I will go back to London this summer to see the exhibit.  To me, of all the major luxury brands, Tiffany has the most stunning use of large colored gemstones.
> 
> I actually think if Belperron had agreed to sign with Tiffany, she would have been immortalized and far more well-known as Schlumberger is today.  Ironically, I feel her designs are more contemporary and aligned with today's Tiffany's style.  Schlumberger, while iconic (due to being associated with Tiffany) is more old-world glamour that may not resonate with everyone in the 21st century.  That said, LVMH said they will focus on Schlumberger and do big campaigns to revive the brand.   We'll see how it goes.
> 
> On to your necklace...
> Since you love the wine & dine thing from luxury brands, I have an idea for you when you go back to London.
> You may want to consider buying your necklace in London.  Here's the game plan...
> 
> 1 - Call Bulgari London and let them know you are flying in to buy the necklace.  Ask them how far in advance of your arrival you need to let them know because you want to be sure the necklace is there for you to purchase during your visit.  Do not commit yet that you will buy from that boutique (I'll explain why later).  During this conversation, tell them you love Bulgari, you have several pieces, and you are thinking of staying at the Bulgari London hotel.  Innocently inquire if the boutique and hotel are affiliated.  You might get some perks (e.g. room upgrade, meals, tours... the wine & dine you and hubby love).
> 
> 2 - If no perks are mentioned at the Bulgari boutique you called, repeat step 1, but call the Bulgari boutique in Harrods.  The Bulgari hotel is in Knightsbridge, right across from Harrods, less than a 5 minute walk.  If any Bulgari boutique has perks with the hotel, it would be Harrods.  The downside to Bulgari Harrods is the boutique is small, so you won't be able to browse and see a ton of other pieces.
> 
> 3 - Even if no perks with the boutique, consider staying at the Bulgari hotel.  It's literally minutes from Harrods, and you can hang out at the Harrods Jewelry Hall, which is a jewelry feast for the eyes.  All the major brands are there and carry high jewelry pieces.  The Bulgari hotel is also minutes from the V&A.  It's a short walk (or you can always black cab/Uber).
> 
> Since you are such a fan of Bulgari, I think you would really enjoy staying there and ODing on everything Bulgari.  What a great memory to tie it with your Serpenti purchase!
> 
> A cute story to share...
> I once stayed at the Bulgari Paris hotel while traveling on business with a colleague.  Both of us were younger and did crazy things.  My colleague told me his wife loves the shampoo/conditioners/soaps from the luxury hotels, so every night, he takes the full set of toiletries and hides them in a drawer.  The next day, housekeeping restocks the toiletries.  Repeat... he takes this new set of toiletries and hides them again.  Without fail, housekeeping stocks it up again.
> 
> Full confession... I got inspired and did that at the Bulgari Paris hotel!     I brought home 5 days worth of Bulgari toiletries.
> My husband cracked up when he saw my stash and said... "what you are going to do with all this... you little pilfer-er?"
> 
> I know, I was greedy, and I hoarded (I pray for forgiveness!), but it was fun when I did it!
> 
> I am sure you will have fun in London!  You may even be going for the Jubilee which is awesome!


Lol, my Bulgari SA already took care of us at the bulgari hotel in Paris. I didnt know there was a Bulgari hotel London, but we love the Connaught. Our travel agent already gets us upgrades; late check out; free breakfast; and hotel credit (She is affiliated with virtuoso, but not a virtuoso agent) I actually think the extravagant wine and dine at the store detracts. I don’t want to eat or drink when I’m shopping  lol re Bulgari bath product
hugs


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the earrings precisely because they reminded me of Procop’s Jolie collection, but without the six-figure price. They were still *quite* an investment. They are certified, but Zambian in origin, with very little treatment. They are the best Zambian stones I’ve ever seen
> 
> The finished emerald ring came in yesterday. It is absolutely perfect. I am firmly convinced that if it was in a jewelry case at Irene Neuwirth or at Material Good in NYC, the ring would cost $30-$40K. And it would sell in a flash. It’s a really strikingly beautiful and special ring that just is electric green. There are not that many nice stones with life, few inclusions, at this size and proportions.
> 
> In the pic, the cuff is by Jean Mahie, Pink Sapphire by Bayco, and the diamond by Graff.
> 
> I’ll take more pics when I have a moment
> 
> View attachment 5393060


What a fabulous ring!!! You have an amazing jewelry collection! I'd love to see more!


----------



## Happyish

[QUOTE="880, post: 35137342, member: 148115"

I was also interested to hear about Mahie doing the etruscan cuff for VCA. One small issue I have is that when I go to VCA, I see a lot of different design directions that don’t always cohere for me the way I would like. (Even with the allowances made for heritage pieces through the decades) But that’s perhaps bc I’m not really a VCA person even as I still search for the right piece for me.

You're right--it is all over the place. A lot of designs from the '70's are consistent with those designed by Georges Lenfant, who also designed for Hermes and Cartier. None of those designs bear much, if any similarity to what the house now offers. Nonetheless, there is something about a Van Cleef creation, that is generally recognizable. I guess it's from pouring through all those books.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Gingerly dipping my toe into Bulgari. Was looking for a dainty blingy bracelet to wear with my sweet butterfly, which has always felt lonely to me. Why not?  Got this preloved. Love the movement of the Diva line.


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Gingerly dipping my toe into Bulgari. Was looking for a dainty blingy bracelet to wear with my sweet butterfly, which has always felt lonely to me. Why not?  Got this preloved. Love the movement of the Diva line.


Excellent choice! It's very pretty. And your ring looks beautiful too. 
Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Gingerly dipping my toe into Bulgari. Was looking for a dainty blingy bracelet to wear with my sweet butterfly, which has always felt lonely to me. Why not?  Got this preloved. Love the movement of the Diva line.


Very nice combination!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> Excellent choice! It's very pretty. And your ring looks beautiful too.
> Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


Thank you Happyish. I totally forgot that is a non-VCA piece too. LOL. Tiffany.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you Happyish. I totally forgot that is a non-VCA piece too. LOL. Tiffany.
> View attachment 5396322


@EpiFanatic  That ring …. No one does the soleste ring like Tiffany! Absolutely stunning. Congrats on the Bvlgari. Hubby and I just picked up my first piece from there too


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you Happyish. I totally forgot that is a non-VCA piece too. LOL. Tiffany.
> View attachment 5396322


Congratulations on your new piece!  I also love your Soleste... looks like a double halo which is gorgeous.  Beautiful blue too.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic  That ring …. No one does the soleste ring like Tiffany! Absolutely stunning. Congrats on the Bvlgari. Hubby and I just picked up my first piece from there too



Oh could it be?? The pavè rose gold Serpenti that looks perfect on you??   Regardless, knowing your style I bet it’s a lovely piece.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic  That ring …. No one does the soleste ring like Tiffany! Absolutely stunning. Congrats on the Bvlgari. Hubby and I just picked up my first piece from there too


Could it be? The RG pave Serpenti?!  You did it!  Mod shots are in order!


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Oh could it be?? The pavè rose gold Serpenti that looks perfect on you??   Regardless, knowing your style I bet it’s a lovely piece.


We know her so well!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic  That ring …. No one does the soleste ring like Tiffany! Absolutely stunning. Congrats on the Bvlgari. Hubby and I just picked up my first piece from there too


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Oh could it be?? The pavè rose gold Serpenti that looks perfect on you??   Regardless, knowing your style I bet it’s a lovely piece.


@tenshix hehe I am like a dog with a bone when I want something



BigAkoya said:


> Could it be? The RG pave Serpenti?!  You did it!  Mod shots are in order!


@BigAkoya You ladies know me too well. It was either the blue box or the champagne box … and hubby knew which one I was leaning towards thank god! Be ready for the onslaught of pictures soon



BigAkoya said:


> We know her so well!


Omg I was grinning from ear to ear reading your comments! 


glamourbag said:


>


@glamourbag


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you Happyish. I totally forgot that is a non-VCA piece too. LOL. Tiffany.
> View attachment 5396322



Love this! The combinations look amazing! 

@eternallove4bag , congrats! Cannot wait to see your action pics ! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you Happyish. I totally forgot that is a non-VCA piece too. LOL. Tiffany.
> View attachment 5396322


Just beautiful!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> @tenshix hehe I am like a dog with a bone when I want something
> 
> 
> @BigAkoya You ladies know me too well. It was either the blue box or the champagne box … and hubby knew which one I was leaning towards thank god! Be ready for the onslaught of pictures soon
> 
> 
> Omg I was grinning from ear to ear reading your comments!
> 
> @glamourbag



Yay I’m so happy for you!!! I can’t wait for the onslaught of gorgeous mod shots!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time 



@tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


Hehe! I loved getting these. It was better than an advent calendar! Truth be told...I love it with all these options but the bottom one STOLE MY HEART


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


How lovely! I am so happy for you!  Cheating can be fun lol
i love seeing your different combinations


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


Always happy to see pics from you! My favorite stack is with Perlee single row like @glamourbag said!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Hehe! I loved getting these. It was better than an advent calendar! Truth be told...I love it with all these options but the bottom one STOLE MY HEART


 Hehe it was fun trying out all the combos… didn’t realize that the serpenti would go so well with perlee!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> How lovely! I am so happy for you!  Cheating can be fun lol
> i love seeing your different combinations


Thank you so much @880 … this kinda cheating was fun, I won’t lie …I can’t wait to try more combos with serpenti


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Always happy to see pics from you! My favorite stack is with Perlee single row like @glamourbag said!


My soul sister!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


The new piece goes well with the VCA family! Love them all!


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the earrings precisely because they reminded me of Procop’s Jolie collection, but without the six-figure price. They were still *quite* an investment. They are certified, but Zambian in origin, with very little treatment. They are the best Zambian stones I’ve ever seen
> 
> The finished emerald ring came in yesterday. It is absolutely perfect. I am firmly convinced that if it was in a jewelry case at Irene Neuwirth or at Material Good in NYC, the ring would cost $30-$40K. And it would sell in a flash. It’s a really strikingly beautiful and special ring that just is electric green. There are not that many nice stones with life, few inclusions, at this size and proportions.
> 
> In the pic, the cuff is by Jean Mahie, Pink Sapphire by Bayco, and the diamond by Graff.
> 
> I’ll take more pics when I have a moment
> 
> View attachment 5393060


Your emerald is fabulous. Can you give us more shots of the basket and side views?  Even more closeups would be appreciated.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


The serpenti looks absolutely beautiful on you. It’s a real vibe.  Honestly I think it looks best by itself because it’s such an exceptional statement piece. The RG is so flattering on you.


----------



## Xthgirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


Congrats. 

What size did you get? I got the small and the tail ends in the midle of the 4th scale from the head.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


You did it!  Congratulations on your new Serpenti!  The RG seems to match well too! Another piece to add to your gorgeous collection!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310



Utter perfection on you!! I love how it works with a multitude of stack looks and it’s so YOU!! Congratulations again and enjoy in the best of health dear  

(Side note I already felt like the VCA rose gold was rosier than Cartier but next to the Bvlgari, the Serpenti looks much rosier than VCA’s RG! Thank you for this reference trifecta!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> The new piece goes well with the VCA family! Love them all!


Thank you so much! I didn’t think it would go so well with perlee bracelets even though I do plan to wear the serpenti bracelet solo but it’s good to know that if I am in a stacking mood, it won’t stand out like a sore thumb


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Your emerald is fabulous. Can you give us more shots of the basket and side views?  Even more closeups would be appreciated.


@etoupebirkin +1 please! I am a green lover so that ring immediately caught my eyes and my heart!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> The serpenti looks absolutely beautiful on you. It’s a real vibe.  Honestly I think it looks best by itself because it’s such an exceptional statement piece. The RG is so flattering on you.


Thank you so much @EpiFanatic … I agree with you 100% that solo the serpenti really shines and that’s how I wore it yesterday to work. One arm had my rolex watch and the other arm this beauty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You did it!  Congratulations on your new Serpenti!  The RG seems to match well too! Another piece to add to your gorgeous collection!


Thank you so much @BigAkoya I love that everything goes well together so I have the option of mixing and matching if I feel like it


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Utter perfection on you!! I love how it works with a multitude of stack looks and it’s so YOU!! Congratulations again and enjoy in the best of health dear
> 
> (Side note I already felt like the VCA rose gold was rosier than Cartier but next to the Bvlgari, the Serpenti looks much rosier than VCA’s RG! Thank you for this reference trifecta!)


Thank you so much for your kind words @tenshix … love the option of wearing this beauty on its own or stacked.

Regarding the serpenti looking more pink I think over time the RG bracelets do tend to lose their original rosiness. I compared my RG perlee clover bracelet to the RG one my VCA store director had and we could see the stark difference. She has had hers for 4-5 years more than mine. I think maybe because the serpenti is newer it’s got the more pinkish hues? I feel like in the end after a lot of wear, RG will be very very close to YG.


----------



## eternallove4bag

htxgirl said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What size did you get? I got the small and the tail ends in the midle of the 4th scale from the head.


Thank u! I got the small size too. The medium felt like it would go flying out of my wrists ….But my SA did tell me that since each of them are handmade, there could be a slight difference even in same sizes.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @EpiFanatic … I agree with you 100% that solo the serpenti really shines and that’s how I wore it yesterday to work. One arm had my rolex watch and the other arm this beauty!


  If I saw you I would be staring at you like a stalker.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

these nak armstrong pieces are so gorgeous








						Antwerp Earrings
					

Nak Armstrong Earrings Tanzanite, green tourmaline, Ethiopian opal, white diamonds 20k recycled rose gold 1.25" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery




					nakarmstrong.com
				











						Tulipa Ring - Tanzanite
					

Nak Armstrong ring, Tanzanite, green tourmaline, white diamond pavé Recycled 18k yellow gold Size 6.75 Made in the USA Item in stock; ships in 3 business days




					nakarmstrong.com
				



can’t stop thinking about them


----------



## etoupebirkin

eternallove4bag said:


> @etoupebirkin +1 please! I am a green lover so that ring immediately caught my eyes and my heart!


It’s in the safe till Mother’s Day. Then, I’ll take pics…lots.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> If I saw you I would be staring at you like a stalker.


Too funny @EpiFanatic and guess what? I would be staring right back at your gorgeous WG pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s in the safe till Mother’s Day. Then, I’ll take pics…lots.


You had me at ‘lots’ … can’t wait to see more of the fabulous emerald stunner @etoupebirkin … happy Mother’s Day in advance


----------



## zlauren

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> these nak armstrong pieces are so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antwerp Earrings
> 
> 
> Nak Armstrong Earrings Tanzanite, green tourmaline, Ethiopian opal, white diamonds 20k recycled rose gold 1.25" in length Made in the USA Allow 3 weeks for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nakarmstrong.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulipa Ring - Tanzanite
> 
> 
> Nak Armstrong ring, Tanzanite, green tourmaline, white diamond pavé Recycled 18k yellow gold Size 6.75 Made in the USA Item in stock; ships in 3 business days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nakarmstrong.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can’t stop thinking about them



Oh, those look really cool!


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


I love the Serpenti on you! It looks sleek and elegant. VCA is my fav brand, but I love the Bulgari on you more than the Perlee!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> I love the Serpenti on you! It looks sleek and elegant. VCA is my fav brand, but I love the Bulgari on you more than the Perlee!


@sjunky13 thank you so much! I honestly never thought I would ever love the serpenti so much! I am a VCA lover myself so the perlee bracelets are my ultimate pieces to own and wear. However, ever since I got the serpenti, I have been admiring its beauty and elegance. I cannot believe I was having second thoughts about it not being classic enough.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Mother’s Day everyone.

As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, here are pics of the Mahie bangle. I bought it in the early 2000s and it’s still one of my favorite pieces ever.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.
> View attachment 5398782
> View attachment 5398783
> View attachment 5398784
> View attachment 5398785
> View attachment 5398786
> View attachment 5398787
> View attachment 5398788
> View attachment 5398789


These are gorgeous.  The emerald color is beautiful.  I love the necklace as well, and your cuff... the cuff is gorgeous.  
Thanks for sharing your amazing pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.
> View attachment 5398782
> View attachment 5398783
> View attachment 5398784
> View attachment 5398785
> View attachment 5398786
> View attachment 5398787
> View attachment 5398788
> View attachment 5398789


Gosh the color of the emerald is absolutely stunning! Thank you so much for the pictures! It’s a feast for the eyes


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.
> View attachment 5398782
> View attachment 5398783
> View attachment 5398784
> View attachment 5398785
> View attachment 5398786
> View attachment 5398787
> View attachment 5398788
> View attachment 5398789



I love everything about this post, especially the clean design you chose to pair with your earrings and necklace! What a classic. Thank you for sharing


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.
> View attachment 5398782
> View attachment 5398783
> View attachment 5398784
> View attachment 5398785
> View attachment 5398786
> View attachment 5398787
> View attachment 5398788
> View attachment 5398789


OMG. LOVE 
what a wonderful way to celebrate Mother’s Day and every day!
i hope that you wear these often in the best health and happiness!
hugs


----------



## DS2006

@etoupebirkin  Gorgeous emerald set and the bangle is, too!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.
> View attachment 5398782
> View attachment 5398783
> View attachment 5398784
> View attachment 5398785
> View attachment 5398786
> View attachment 5398787
> View attachment 5398788
> View attachment 5398789


Glow baby Glow!!!  Love the bold clean lines of the setting, and the flat shank.  Hope you enjoy wearing it every day.  Thank you for these additional pictures.  The earrings are magnificent too.  What a suite of emeralds you have.


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> @sjunky13 thank you so much! I honestly never thought I would ever love the serpenti so much! I am a VCA lover myself so the perlee bracelets are my ultimate pieces to own and wear. However, ever since I got the serpenti, I have been admiring its beauty and elegance. I cannot believe I was having second thoughts about it not being classic enough.


Serpenti is a true classic, more than Perlee. Elizabeth Taylor wore it! It has a lot of history. It is not as famous on social media as VCA, but I feel that is changing. I LOVE this bracelet!  enjoy and congrats, it is amazing!


----------



## sjunky13

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.
> View attachment 5398782
> View attachment 5398783
> View attachment 5398784
> View attachment 5398785
> View attachment 5398786
> View attachment 5398787
> View attachment 5398788
> View attachment 5398789


OMG!! I love the setting. It suits the stone perfectly. Bold and beautiful. Congrats on your fabulous pieces! I love seeing unique things no one else has!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> Serpenti is a true classic, more than Perlee. Elizabeth Taylor wore it! It has a lot of history. It is not as famous on social media as VCA, but I feel that is changing. I LOVE this bracelet!  enjoy and congrats, it is amazing!


Thank you! I am so happy I could add this beauty


----------



## dsrm

After looking at several different brands for diamond earrings, including VCA, ended up purchasing Chanel fine jewelry.


----------



## EpiFanatic

dsrm said:


> After looking at several different brands for diamond earrings, including VCA, ended up purchasing Chanel fine jewelry.


Congratulations on finding pieces that work for you. VCA is not everyone’s taste.


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheated a little on VCA with Tiffany, Cartier and Bvlgari but I cherry picked what I love from each of these brands and now back to VCA full time
> 
> View attachment 5397307
> 
> @tenshix @880 @BigAkoya here’s the onslaught of pictures that poor @glamourbag and @innerpeace85 have been spammed with for the past few days
> 
> View attachment 5397308
> View attachment 5397309
> View attachment 5397310


I'm sooo late, but holy moly this is gorgeous on you! I love all the combinations (and am adding things to my wishlist thanks to you!)


----------



## dsrm

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations on finding pieces that work for you. VCA is not everyone’s taste.


Thank yo! I tried to love the frivole pave in small size but unfortunately it just didn’t look good on me. I was bit surprised by Chanel fine jewelry, better quality than I thought


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> I'm sooo late, but holy moly this is gorgeous on you! I love all the combinations (and am adding things to my wishlist thanks to you!)


Hehe we are all enablers for each other! Thank you so much! I have been having so much fun with the serpenti. So many stacking options not to mention my fave option of wearing it solo


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe we are all enablers for each other! Thank you so much! I have been having so much fun with the serpenti. So many stacking options not to mention my fave option of wearing it solo


Yeah I am editing my ever-growing wishlist and originally thought maybe just the diamonds on head/tail but noooooo.....I think it needs to be full-on diamonds like yours. My wallet is running away screaming!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Yeah I am editing my ever-growing wishlist and originally thought maybe just the diamonds on head/tail but noooooo.....I think it needs to be full-on diamonds like yours. My wallet is running away screaming!


I can understand…My wallet wishes it never knew me
Definitely the full pave Serpenti please. That’s a zero regret piece in my opinion


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> As promised, pics of the emerald along with my earrings (Piranesi), necklace (Jean Mahie). It’s such a pretty, happy ring.
> View attachment 5398782
> View attachment 5398783
> View attachment 5398784
> View attachment 5398785
> View attachment 5398786
> View attachment 5398787
> View attachment 5398788
> View attachment 5398789


This is spectacular. Wear it well in good health and happiness.


----------



## 880

I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol. By the way, I like the necklace in the last pic except that it fastens in the back. 

Also, cookies have no calories when consumed while trying on jewelry


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol.
> 
> View attachment 5408566
> View attachment 5408567
> View attachment 5408568
> View attachment 5408569
> View attachment 5408570
> View attachment 5408571
> View attachment 5408572


Hi!  Between VCA and Bulgari, I think Bulgari is you.  VCA is mainly four leaf clovers and flower themes.  You can even see their ads are very girly girly feminine, not edgey or bold in the true sense of bold jewelry.  

That said, I can see the Serpenti on you, but not much more.  I'm not sure it matters though if you don't necessarily collect pieces from the same brand.  

I see the other jewelry you wear, and to be frank, if I were you, I'd spend more time on Verdura, Belperron... some of the more "haute couture/avant-garde" brands.  

You like YG and you like bold bracelets... have you tried the Double-Crescent bracelet? 
Double Crescent Bracelet - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry 
I also love the Constellation Bracelet... you can pick your own zodiacs (e.g. you, hubby, kids, pet bunnies, etc..). 
Constellation Bracelet - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry 

I share this because I feel you are still hesitating on the Bulgari, otherwise, you would have purchased it by now.
This stuff is not cheap, so if you are still not sure, ask why?  
I like to ask myself when buying in to a brand... "is the brand's look my look that I associate with," "am I in their target market/do I want to be part of that target market?"  You can easily see their target market consumers by looking at the models they use and the spokespersons they hire. When I am not sure on a new brand, that's another decision point for me.  That's just me though, and I stay very targeted on what brands I buy (e.g. if I love a piece but don't like the brand, I will not buy it). 

Ask yourself why you are hesitating.  Bulgari is popular now because Bulgari is doing massive marketing to grow their brand to compete.  Forget the hype, think if you really love it.  If not, skip the hype and move on.  If yes, dive in and get it!     

Hope this helps you decide.  Good luck!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Between VCA and Bulgari, I think Bulgari is you.  VCA is mainly four leaf clovers and flower themes.  You can even see their ads are very girly girly feminine, not edgey or bold in the true sense of bold jewelry.
> 
> That said, I can see the Serpenti on you, but not much more.  I'm not sure it matters though if you don't necessarily collect pieces from the same brand.
> 
> I see the other jewelry you wear, and to be frank, if I were you, I'd spend more time on Verdura, Belperron... some of the more "haute couture/avant-garde" brands.
> 
> You like YG and you like bold bracelets... have you tried the Double-Crescent bracelet?
> Double Crescent Bracelet - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry
> I also love the Constellation Bracelet... you can pick your own zodiacs (e.g. you, hubby, kids, pet bunnies, etc..).
> Constellation Bracelet - | Verdura | Fine Jewelry
> 
> I share this because I feel you are still hesitating on the Bulgari, otherwise, you would have purchased it by now.
> This stuff is not cheap, so if you are still not sure, ask why?
> I like to ask myself when buying in to a brand... "is the brand's look my look that I associate with," "am I in their target market/do I want to be part of that target market?"  You can easily see their target market consumers by looking at the models they use and the spokespersons they hire. When I am not sure on a new brand, that's another decision point for me.  That's just me though, and I stay very targeted on what brands I buy (e.g. if I love a piece but don't like the brand, I will not buy it).
> 
> Ask yourself why you are hesitating.  Bulgari is popular now because Bulgari is doing massive marketing to grow their brand to compete.  Forget the hype, think if you really love it.  If not, skip the hype and move on.  If yes, dive in and get it!
> 
> Hope this helps you decide.  Good luck!


Helps so much! your advice is the best! Hugs


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol. By the way, I like the necklace in the last pic except that it fastens in the back.
> 
> Also, cookies have no calories when consumed while trying on jewelry
> 
> View attachment 5408566
> View attachment 5408567
> View attachment 5408568
> View attachment 5408569
> View attachment 5408570
> View attachment 5408571
> View attachment 5408586
> View attachment 5408590


@880 I absolutely love the serpenti necklace on you.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> @880 I absolutely love the serpenti necklace on you.



Thank you so much!  the tail of the serpenti moves with me lol.

@BigAkoya , the tubogas necklace that my SA offered to bring in never arrived due to some mix up. So, she and her manager  are still trying to figure out if they can source one  (they say ETA in June sometime, I’m not sure why or how; on,y thst if this is the case, then it clearly wasn’t the last one lol). If it comes in, I want it, no question, but they didn’t want to take a deposit then, and aren’t taking a deposit now, which makes me think things are uncertain. In the meantime, my SA has been showing me other things. Before I buy another bracelet, I’d want a watch or necklace. .. The pallini secret watch is an entirely different ballpark. And the malachite face watch and the smaller viper necklace are more like everyday pieces.  hugs


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> @880 I absolutely love the serpenti necklace on you.


Yes, absolutely.  I love that Serpenti choker (with a tail) on you.


----------



## marbella8

880 said:


> I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol. By the way, I like the necklace in the last pic except that it fastens in the back.
> 
> Also, cookies have no calories when consumed while trying on jewelry
> 
> View attachment 5408566
> View attachment 5408567
> View attachment 5408568
> View attachment 5408569
> View attachment 5408570
> View attachment 5408571
> View attachment 5408586
> View attachment 5408590



Everything looks gorgeous on you. I must say I am not a Bvlgari person, but love the serpenti line. I love how this piece is so unique. 

May I ask what your earrings are though, I LOVE them!


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol. By the way, I like the necklace in the last pic except that it fastens in the back.
> 
> Also, cookies have no calories when consumed while trying on jewelry
> 
> View attachment 5408566
> View attachment 5408567
> View attachment 5408568
> View attachment 5408569
> View attachment 5408570
> View attachment 5408571
> View attachment 5408586
> View attachment 5408590


Love the necklace with those earrings especially - amazing combination- suits you perfectly 
Wow!!


----------



## 880

marbella8 said:


> Everything looks gorgeous on you. I must say I am not a Bvlgari person, but love the serpenti line. I love how this piece is so unique.
> 
> May I ask what your earrings are though, I LOVE them!


Thank you! The earrings are mine. Corne earrings by Verdura Belperron.




__





						Earclips - Belperron
					






					belperron.com


----------



## marbella8

880 said:


> Thank you! The earrings are mine. Corne earrings by Verdura Belperron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earclips - Belperron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belperron.com



Thanks


----------



## Notorious Pink

@880 I also love that Serpenti necklace on you, and I especially love how the earrings echo the theme without being matchy. FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kind of obsessed with this Harry Winston watch



Also went with a friend to a jewelry event at Saks. I really liked the Sorellina pieces I saw.










They make a variety of these necklaces with the front clasp for pendants. The one on the left is Tahitian Pearl and was very tempting. The one on the right is gemstone beads. I also like their gold paperclip chain version. I was told all the pendants are customizable (you can change the stones).




I looked at their website and IG. Love their lockets, which are also customizable.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> @880 I also love that Serpenti necklace on you, and I especially love how the earrings echo the theme without being matchy. FABULOUS!!!


Thank you so much! I love your style!

my eyes are not the best but I also love your avatar pic earrings! the bouton d’or wg/yg?

hugs


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Thank you so much! I love your style!
> 
> my eyes are not the best but I also love your avatar pic earrings! the bouton d’or wg/yg?
> 
> hugs


Thank you so much!!! I love YOUR style!
Palmyre PG Diamond & Sapphire. Not mine….yet!
Did I forget to post all the pieces I saw after the Central Park Conservancy Luncheon?




Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care. 
I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love YOUR style!
> Palmyre PG Diamond & Sapphire. Not mine….yet!
> Did I forget to post all the pieces I saw after the Central Park Conservancy Luncheon?
> View attachment 5409032
> View attachment 5409033
> 
> 
> Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care.
> I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.


You are gorgeous, filter or no filter @Notorious Pink . It’s amazing how people who have nothing better to do in life spend their time needlessly bringing down others when they could have spent the same time doing something constructive and making a positive difference in the world. Ignore the haters. I LOVED your article and it was on point. And you wear your jewelry pieces and bags like a boss.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> You are gorgeous, filter or no filter @Notorious Pink . It’s amazing how people who have nothing better to do in life spend their time needlessly bringing down others when they could have spent the same time doing something constructive and making a positive difference in the world. Ignore the haters. I LOVED your article and it was on point. And you wear your jewelry pieces and bags like a boss.


Thank you SO MUCH sweetie. I admit 95% of the time I don’t care, but a small piece of me does. I don’t mind requesting validation when needed. Love you and so many of my wonderful friends here.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you SO MUCH sweetie. I admit 95% of the time I don’t care, but a small piece of me does. I don’t mind requesting validation when needed. Love you and so many of my wonderful friends here.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care.
> I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.


You are absolutely gorgeous inside and out, IRL, in photos, and wherever else. Those of us here love your articles and all the ways in which you contribute to TPF! Hugs


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you SO MUCH sweetie. I admit 95% of the time I don’t care, but a small piece of me does. I don’t mind requesting validation when needed. Love you and so many of my wonderful friends here.



I am so upset to hear people were being rude to you!! You’re gorgeous no matter what, and I always love reading your articles. I think people are jealous of your career, lifestyle, and your fashion sense that they feel the need to bash on you to make themselves feel better. I hope you don’t take their comments to heart, as you should know we love you and appreciate you for your contributions, knowledge, endless eye candies to ogle at, and your witty-clever-beautiful self!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

NP, I’m sorry you are dealing with the trolls.
You are a marvelous giving person who is absolutely gorgeous inside and out.

I know the thread/topic of which you speak. Those people are beneath contempt.


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love YOUR style!
> Palmyre PG Diamond & Sapphire. Not mine….yet!
> Did I forget to post all the pieces I saw after the Central Park Conservancy Luncheon?
> View attachment 5409032
> View attachment 5409033
> 
> 
> Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care.
> I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.


You really don't need to explain anything to people who act like that. The opinions of menials do not deserve the energy of your acknowledgement.


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love YOUR style!
> Palmyre PG Diamond & Sapphire. Not mine….yet!
> Did I forget to post all the pieces I saw after the Central Park Conservancy Luncheon?
> View attachment 5409032
> View attachment 5409033
> 
> 
> Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care.
> I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.



they hate ya cause they ain’t ya.


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol. By the way, I like the necklace in the last pic except that it fastens in the back.
> 
> Also, cookies have no calories when consumed while trying on jewelry
> 
> View attachment 5408566
> View attachment 5408567
> View attachment 5408568
> View attachment 5408569
> View attachment 5408570
> View attachment 5408571
> View attachment 5408586
> View attachment 5408590


… also a huge fan of those zero calorie cookies. And chocolates. And champagne. I will take it all. 

that necklace is stunning on you. Not everyone can pull that off - your chic, edgy style is perfect. Doesn’t hurt you’re also gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you SO MUCH sweetie. I admit 95% of the time I don’t care, but a small piece of me does. I don’t mind requesting validation when needed. Love you and so many of my wonderful friends here.


They judged you because they have zero confidence in themselves, and they see in you what they wish they could be.  
You made an impact on them, so good for you.    

Your photos made an impact on me too... 
I'm thinking... wow, that's one gorgeous lady with amazing style.  And, she takes awesome photos too!


----------



## Christofle

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you SO MUCH sweetie. I admit 95% of the time I don’t care, but a small piece of me does. I don’t mind requesting validation when needed. Love you and so many of my wonderful friends here.


The vitriol in the comments would have shocked anyone. Keep writing those lovely articles!


----------



## lynne_ross

jenaywins said:


> they hate ya cause they ain’t ya.


I love this!! I find this is usually the root of negative comments, ultimately comes down to jealousy or the person’s lack of self confidence @Notorious Pink. Try to ignore and keep this in perspective.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love YOUR style!
> Palmyre PG Diamond & Sapphire. Not mine….yet!
> Did I forget to post all the pieces I saw after the Central Park Conservancy Luncheon?
> View attachment 5409032
> View attachment 5409033
> 
> 
> Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care.
> I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.


I’m so sorry.  Just go on being your fabulous self.  You know what they say, tho these days it’s not so PC or socially acceptable to say. Opinions are like xxx’s.  Everyone’s got one.  Whatever  a random stranger’s opinion is over there and irrelevant to you.  You’re here, and you’re good.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


>





880 said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous inside and out, IRL, in photos, and wherever else. Those of us here love your articles and all the ways in which you contribute to TPF! Hugs





tenshix said:


> I am so upset to hear people were being rude to you!! You’re gorgeous no matter what, and I always love reading your articles. I think people are jealous of your career, lifestyle, and your fashion sense that they feel the need to bash on you to make themselves feel better. I hope you don’t take their comments to heart, as you should know we love you and appreciate you for your contributions, knowledge, endless eye candies to ogle at, and your witty-clever-beautiful self!!





etoupebirkin said:


> NP, I’m sorry you are dealing with the trolls.
> You are a marvelous giving person who is absolutely gorgeous inside and out.
> 
> I know the thread/topic of which you speak. Those people are beneath contempt.





glamourbag said:


> You really don't need to explain anything to people who act like that. The opinions of menials do not deserve the energy of your acknowledgement.





jenaywins said:


> they hate ya cause they ain’t ya.





BigAkoya said:


> They judged you because they have zero confidence in themselves, and they see in you what they wish they could be.
> You made an impact on them, so good for you.
> 
> Your photos made an impact on me too...
> I'm thinking... wow, that's one gorgeous lady with amazing style.  And, she takes awesome photos too!





Christofle said:


> The vitriol in the comments would have shocked anyone. Keep writing those lovely articles!





lynne_ross said:


> I love this!! I find this is usually the root of negative comments, ultimately comes down to jealousy or the person’s lack of self confidence @Notorious Pink. Try to ignore and keep this in perspective.





EpiFanatic said:


> I’m so sorry.  Just go on being your fabulous self.  You know what they say, tho these days it’s not so PC or socially acceptable to say. Opinions are like xxx’s.  Everyone’s got one.  Whatever  a random stranger’s opinion is over there and irrelevant to you.  You’re here, and you’re good.



I cannot begin to tell you how meaningful all of your kind, thoughtful, generous comments mean to me. 
THIS is why I am always here ~ because you really are all so wonderful. 

I have made more “IRL” friends on TPF than anywhere else. It’s why I’m so happy to be able to contribute. I don’t always get it right - and I’m glad to always learn something new - but the community here is truly made up of the very best people! Thank you for brightening up my life! 

 

Ok, sorry for hijacking this thread! Back to topic! We are getting on a plane tomorrow so I hope to be able to add some more fun photos here soon.

In the meantime, I need to add that Harry Winston watch and be @glamourbag ’s PG Pave Love twin!!


----------



## mocktail

glamourbag said:


> The opinions of menials do not deserve the energy of your acknowledgement.



Maybe you meant another word instead of "menials"? I am hoping you meant "jerks" or some other descriptor for people whose opinions can be disregarded because they're acting in a disrespectful manner, rather than because of their type of employment?


----------



## glamourbag

mocktail said:


> Maybe you meant another word instead of "menials"? I am hoping you meant "jerks" or some other descriptor for people whose opinions can be disregarded because they're acting in a disrespectful manner, rather than because of their type of employment?


The fact I am even responding to this surprises me...

Of course! Touching on people's employment in the above context isn't something I would do (sorry to disappoint anyone looking for drama in my above - Im not interested). It was a reference to menial (insert "poor", "lowly", etc.) ways of thinking (as in a slang). Anyone who "pokes the bear" by believing they can try to degrade another person by commenting on their looks, talents, etc. is of low thinking and basically doesn't deserve the energy to formulate a response...........
My apologies I was not clear enough. Anyway, this is a VCA thread so back to the fun stuff.


----------



## snnysmm

Notorious Pink said:


> Kind of obsessed with this Harry Winston watch
> View attachment 5409011
> 
> 
> Also went with a friend to a jewelry event at Saks. I really liked the Sorellina pieces I saw.
> 
> View attachment 5409013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409015
> 
> 
> They make a variety of these necklaces with the front clasp for pendants. The one on the left is Tahitian Pearl and was very tempting. The one on the right is gemstone beads. I also like their gold paperclip chain version. I was told all the pendants are customizable (you can change the stones).
> 
> View attachment 5409016
> 
> 
> I looked at their website and IG. Love their lockets, which are also customizable.
> 
> View attachment 5409017



I didn’t know about this brand, Sorellina, but when I looked them up I saw they made beautiful lockets!  I am looking for a locket (and as a jewelry novice, it’s been hard because I don’t know where to start looking), so I need to add this brand to the list lol.


----------



## HADASSA

@Notorious Pink , I haven’t read the article in reference but I always comment to a fellow TPF member how much I admire people who can be deliberate in their choices and purchases.

We are all individuals with different tastes and that is what makes us so unique - your love for pink, other people’s love for bold jewellery (@880, @etoupebirkin), all things RG (@eternallove4bag), all things WG (@BigAkoya,@DS2006, @EpiFanatic), VCA AMBASSADORS (@chiaoapple, @Happyish). Of course I just named a few of the lovely members on here 

At the end of the day, if there was no diversity in this world, what an uninteresting place it would be. I remember a teacher from High School telling our graduating class, “If called upon to do something and you refuse, you also give up the right to criticise when someone else takes up the challenge.”


----------



## eternallove4bag

HADASSA said:


> @Notorious Pink , I haven’t read the article in reference but I always comment to a fellow TPF member how much I admire people who can be deliberate in their choices and purchases.
> 
> We are all individuals with different tastes and that is what makes us so unique - your love for pink, other people’s love for bold jewellery (@880, @etoupebirkin), all things RG (@eternallove4bag), all things WG (@BigAkoya,@DS2006, @EpiFanatic), VCA AMBASSADORS (@chiaoapple, @Happyish). Of course I just named a few of the lovely members on here
> 
> At the end of the day, if there was no diversity in this world, what an uninteresting place it would be. I remember a teacher from High School telling our graduating class, “If called upon to do something and you refuse, you also give up the right to criticise when someone else takes up the challenge.”


So eloquently put


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love YOUR style!
> Palmyre PG Diamond & Sapphire. Not mine….yet!
> Did I forget to post all the pieces I saw after the Central Park Conservancy Luncheon?
> View attachment 5409032
> View attachment 5409033
> 
> 
> Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care.
> I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.


A little late catching up, but I totally agree that you are beautiful and those who were critical were just jealous! Hope you have  a nice trip wherever you are, and we can't wait to see pics!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol. By the way, I like the necklace in the last pic except that it fastens in the back.
> 
> Also, cookies have no calories when consumed while trying on jewelry
> 
> View attachment 5408566
> View attachment 5408567
> View attachment 5408568
> View attachment 5408569
> View attachment 5408570
> View attachment 5408571
> View attachment 5408586
> View attachment 5408590


I absolutely love the necklace on you. I agree that your a Bulgari girl at heart.  You love a bold yet classic piece and everything looks stunning with your existing pieces. You know your cuff is my absolute favorite piece.


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love YOUR style!
> Palmyre PG Diamond & Sapphire. Not mine….yet!
> Did I forget to post all the pieces I saw after the Central Park Conservancy Luncheon?
> View attachment 5409032
> View attachment 5409033
> 
> 
> Just wanna state for the record that yes I use filters for my photos and I don’t care.
> I was personally trashed for my IG photos after publishing a controversial article recently. Fortunately the really hateful comments were removed. But I’m going to be 50 in about a week and I’m using a filter, darn it. It’s not like I look *all that different* in person, but I’m terrible at photos and lighting.


I love your articles and your style.  You look wonderful.  People can be so judgmental on free social media platforms it’s ridiculous.  Ignore them and keep being fabulous


----------



## TankerToad

@880 this is for you 
Anne Hathaway in Bulgari


----------



## sjunky13

880 said:


> I’m thinking that @BigAkoya may be right and I’m a Bulgari person at heart. i love the bracelet of the big watch (first five pics) but not with the diamonds bc it’s too special occasion that way. also rhe eyes of rhe snake are creepy.  but, what I really love is that the snake rattles (on purpose) when you shake your wrist lol. By the way, I like the necklace in the last pic except that it fastens in the back.
> 
> Also, cookies have no calories when consumed while trying on jewelry
> 
> View attachment 5408566
> View attachment 5408567
> View attachment 5408568
> View attachment 5408569
> View attachment 5408570
> View attachment 5408571
> View attachment 5408586
> View attachment 5408590


I love the Serpenti necklace on you! A lot!
Do you wear your Vedura cuff a lot? I feel that is a super Iconic Piece and your signature item. Your mother's ring looks killer with it.
I would hold off on other wrist items and do earrings and or a necklace that compliments your cuff. 
I loved the VCA Button D or on you and felt that went so well with the Vedura cuff too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> @Notorious Pink , I haven’t read the article in reference but I always comment to a fellow TPF member how much I admire people who can be deliberate in their choices and purchases.
> 
> We are all individuals with different tastes and that is what makes us so unique - your love for pink, other people’s love for bold jewellery (@880, @etoupebirkin), all things RG (@eternallove4bag), all things WG (@BigAkoya,@DS2006, @EpiFanatic), VCA AMBASSADORS (@chiaoapple, @Happyish). Of course I just named a few of the lovely members on here
> 
> At the end of the day, if there was no diversity in this world, what an uninteresting place it would be. I remember a teacher from High School telling our graduating class, “If called upon to do something and you refuse, you also give up the right to criticise when someone else takes up the challenge.”


I love this.  Thank you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

missie1 said:


> I love your articles and your style.  You look wonderful.  People can be so judgmental on free social media platforms it’s ridiculous.  Ignore them and keep being fabulous


Thank you so much!


----------



## 880

Thank you @TankerToad and @sjunky13 ! I wear the cuff every day  I love the buton d’or but my DH and even my VCA SA are neutral on it.

I‘m also still looking for something different, so DH suggested David Yurman (I only knew the cable bracelets from long ago) and Seaman Schepps







DY double ring 7800 USD
black rhodium diamond ring 13,800USD

at Seaman Schweppes, vintage boucheron necklace 54K USD
bracelet 13K USD
(DH thinks it’s beautiful but is not sure whether this is too serious for me (like something I should wait and grow into)

carved aquamarine bracelet (same idea as the emerald version in the book that was made for Andy Warhol and bought by Danielle Steele. 

mystery set sapphire bracelet

I did not get the prices of the latter two, but assume they are quite high


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Thank you @TankerToad and @sjunky13 ! I wear the cuff every day  I love the buton d’or but my DH and even my VCA SA are neutral on it.
> 
> I‘m also still looking for something different, so DH suggested David Yurman (I only knew the cable bracelets from long ago) and Seaman Schepps
> View attachment 5412268
> View attachment 5412269
> View attachment 5412270
> View attachment 5412272
> View attachment 5412271
> 
> DY double ring 7800 USD
> black rhodium diamond ring 13,800USD
> 
> at Seaman Schweppes, vintage boucheron necklace 54K USD
> bracelet 13K USD
> (DH thinks it’s beautiful but is not sure whether this is too serious for me (like something I should wait and grow into)
> 
> carved aquamarine bracelet (same idea as the emerald version in the book that was made for Andy Warhol and bought by Danielle Steele.
> 
> mystery set sapphire bracelet
> 
> I did not get the prices of the latter two, but assume they are quite high


The vintage boucheron piece is fantastic!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you @TankerToad and @sjunky13 ! I wear the cuff every day  I love the buton d’or but my DH and even my VCA SA are neutral on it.
> 
> I‘m also still looking for something different, so DH suggested David Yurman (I only knew the cable bracelets from long ago) and Seaman Schepps
> 
> View attachment 5412268
> View attachment 5412269
> View attachment 5412270
> View attachment 5412272
> View attachment 5412271
> 
> DY double ring 7800 USD
> black rhodium diamond ring 13,800USD
> 
> at Seaman Schweppes, vintage boucheron necklace 54K USD
> bracelet 13K USD
> (DH thinks it’s beautiful but is not sure whether this is too serious for me (like something I should wait and grow into)
> 
> carved aquamarine bracelet (same idea as the emerald version in the book that was made for Andy Warhol and bought by Danielle Steele.
> 
> mystery set sapphire bracelet
> 
> I did not get the prices of the latter two, but assume they are quite high


I love the Boucheron!  I also love the sapphire bracelet.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

880 said:


> Thank you @TankerToad and @sjunky13 ! I wear the cuff every day  I love the buton d’or but my DH and even my VCA SA are neutral on it.
> 
> I‘m also still looking for something different, so DH suggested David Yurman (I only knew the cable bracelets from long ago) and Seaman Schepps
> 
> View attachment 5412268
> View attachment 5412269
> View attachment 5412270
> View attachment 5412272
> View attachment 5412271
> 
> DY double ring 7800 USD
> black rhodium diamond ring 13,800USD
> 
> at Seaman Schweppes, vintage boucheron necklace 54K USD
> bracelet 13K USD
> (DH thinks it’s beautiful but is not sure whether this is too serious for me (like something I should wait and grow into)
> 
> carved aquamarine bracelet (same idea as the emerald version in the book that was made for Andy Warhol and bought by Danielle Steele.
> 
> mystery set sapphire bracelet
> 
> I did not get the prices of the latter two, but assume they are quite high


that aquamarine bracelet is beyond!!


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> Thank you @TankerToad and @sjunky13 ! I wear the cuff every day  I love the buton d’or but my DH and even my VCA SA are neutral on it.
> 
> I‘m also still looking for something different, so DH suggested David Yurman (I only knew the cable bracelets from long ago) and Seaman Schepps
> 
> View attachment 5412268
> View attachment 5412269
> View attachment 5412270
> View attachment 5412272
> View attachment 5412271
> 
> DY double ring 7800 USD
> black rhodium diamond ring 13,800USD
> 
> at Seaman Schweppes, vintage boucheron necklace 54K USD
> bracelet 13K USD
> (DH thinks it’s beautiful but is not sure whether this is too serious for me (like something I should wait and grow into)
> 
> carved aquamarine bracelet (same idea as the emerald version in the book that was made for Andy Warhol and bought by Danielle Steele.
> 
> mystery set sapphire bracelet
> 
> I did not get the prices of the latter two, but assume they are quite high


Super fun- but do any of these keep you dreaming ?
You look amazing in all
I feel like we are watching your style discovery journey in real time.
Really how your experiment with brands and looks.
Inspiring !!


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> Thank you @TankerToad and @sjunky13 ! I wear the cuff every day  I love the buton d’or but my DH and even my VCA SA are neutral on it.
> 
> I‘m also still looking for something different, so DH suggested David Yurman (I only knew the cable bracelets from long ago) and Seaman Schepps
> 
> View attachment 5412268
> View attachment 5412269
> View attachment 5412270
> View attachment 5412272
> View attachment 5412271
> 
> DY double ring 7800 USD
> black rhodium diamond ring 13,800USD
> 
> at Seaman Schweppes, vintage boucheron necklace 54K USD
> bracelet 13K USD
> (DH thinks it’s beautiful but is not sure whether this is too serious for me (like something I should wait and grow into)
> 
> carved aquamarine bracelet (same idea as the emerald version in the book that was made for Andy Warhol and bought by Danielle Steele.
> 
> mystery set sapphire bracelet
> 
> I did not get the prices of the latter two, but assume they are quite high


Gorgeous. The Boucheron set and the mystery set sapphire bracelet are the standouts for me.


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> Thank you @TankerToad and @sjunky13 ! I wear the cuff every day  I love the buton d’or but my DH and even my VCA SA are neutral on it.
> 
> I‘m also still looking for something different, so DH suggested David Yurman (I only knew the cable bracelets from long ago) and Seaman Schepps
> 
> View attachment 5412268
> View attachment 5412269
> View attachment 5412270
> View attachment 5412272
> View attachment 5412271
> 
> DY double ring 7800 USD
> black rhodium diamond ring 13,800USD
> 
> at Seaman Schweppes, vintage boucheron necklace 54K USD
> bracelet 13K USD
> (DH thinks it’s beautiful but is not sure whether this is too serious for me (like something I should wait and grow into)
> 
> carved aquamarine bracelet (same idea as the emerald version in the book that was made for Andy Warhol and bought by Danielle Steele.
> 
> mystery set sapphire bracelet
> 
> I did not get the prices of the latter two, but assume they are quite high


I love the aquamarine bracelet. The details are so lovely. They are all statements (in a good way) and very beautiful. Do any really pull at your heart strings more than the others?


----------



## 880

glamourbag said:


> I love the aquamarine bracelet. The details are so lovely. They are all statements (in a good way) and very beautiful. Do any really pull at your heart strings more than the others?



I love the aquamarine bracelet for its artistry (and I adore aquamarines) but I adore the emerald one more (In the book, and not available). Also, I love it in theory; when I tried it on, it definitely wore me, not the other way around. DH did comment that such a bracelet would wear anyone, but it was better than he thought. And, I adore the fact that SS has talented lapidaries that can repair. But, even the thought of something so beautiful and possibly delicate means most likely not for me. I would probably drop it on the bathroom floor of a restaurant.

i also loved the sapphire bracelet. For anyone interested, it draped over the wrist and felt like a flow of cool silk. But very strong and finely made. But, it’s definitely a piece for my imaginary life, not real life. and it’s also a piece I would have to gamble growing into. I imagine Wallis Simpson as having lots of these. Not me.

DH and I did love the gold necklace, but not the bracelet. It would be a shame to break up the set, but SS is fine with that. It’s better priced than Fred Leighton, but lighter weight than I would want. But not insubstantial. I do tend to like to feel the weight of a piece. I did like the articulation of each link and the way it moved and lay on the neck. But, it’s almost like I’m enumerating it’s virtues, and I think jewelry should be an emotional purchase. It’s definitely a bit more delicate than the Bulgari (Its part machined, then hand finished) and it could catch on things. But, michael and I think it might be more flattering on, and certainly more unique, than the Bulgari necklace I’m hoping and waiting for, so I think the necklace is the forerunner. Note: there are times when an SA and DH are positive I should get a piece (like foundrae, and I adore it after wearing it for awhile — like a week). But, it takes time, and I grew to love it (I’m not gaslighting myself  I’m not sure if this is the same here. I’m also not sure what earrings I would wear with it, as it’s definitely a decorative matchy style (perhaps too pretty for my style, IDK. I go back and forth. Re the earrings, so far, I’ve been wearing the Belperron; a pair of citrine flowers; or diamond studs. but more often,  I’ve just been telling my hairdresser to cut my hair over my ears

the David Yurman double ring piece was a surprise. Or rather I was surprised by how much I loved it. It’s the first double ring thst both DH and I liked. And, the price point is great. And, it’s somehow both delicate and intricate, but simple and substantial. which means I adore the design. It feels more sturdy than the chanel pieces I’ve tried. (I was inspired by @jp824’s style to go back to chanel and try on all of the camellia variations).

My qualms include, but are not limited to the following: If I buy it, it only works on the opposite hand that the cuff is on, and I have to take off the bulgari (I like wearing both bracelets daily); 2. Since it’s a relatively low pricepoint, are there zillions of people running around with it. (Point 2 isn’t necessarily a problem if I love something though it would bug me if I went to Bloomingdales and there was a poster of it. But, it is an older design); 3. it’s DY, and honestly I never thought I’d want a DY piece. 4. I love it’s composition, and how it sits on the fingers, but if I magnify it, I’m not entirely sure I think it’s beautiful the way, for example, frivole is beautiful. Would it be original enough to be a Jolie laide ring, IDK. 5. I was hoping to adore the dark rhodium ring bc I love the darkened aesthetic and I would love to start designing a dark set (at the start of my jewelry journey, I thought I loved the lotus ring (but not the pricepoint, and I asked if there was any VCA with black diamonds or darkened metal. Then I went home and dreamt that I bought the lotus and carefully rubbed iridescent black nail polish into the crevices. I recall being so horrified by that, that I think I woke up). DH doesn’t necessarily mind if I have a third party professional tinker with something, but he was like, the dream indicates that’s not for you lol.

DH and I did not have any hopes for DY. I dislike the cable bracelets and jaunty nautical vibe of older DY. We went in bc a friend of ours was the architect for the DY store in Paris and NY, and bc one of my jewelry SAs worked at DY and spoke highly of the brand. What I adored was that apparently DY was a sculptor and one of this pieces, a large abstract bronze dancer (with a Dark sensibility) was on the ground floor). the necklace that most exemplified the dancer was displayed on the second floor, but is an archival piece, not to be sold. And, it’s honestly a bit too industrial for me (@kipp has taught me a bit about some of the industrial jewelry pieces (im thinking of Jean Despres)

I’m trying to figure out stuff I love on (I love many things momentarily) with stuff I really love to buy. i walked into Seaman Schepps hoping to buy an iconic SS piece lol. I remember when they were on Park Avenuemany years ago, when I would not even have dreamt of going into the store. i was also inspired to go in by @Cool Breeze and @Comfortably Numb.

@glamourbag with the query re “heartstrings,” and @TankerToad laid out the exact issue re post “super fun, but do any of these keep you dreaming” The truth is, I don’t know. Honestly, I don’t hesitate this much when I buy bags or RTW, or truth be told, real estate. DH says half seriously that he never wants to take me to buy real estate, until he’s narrowed down the field to maybe 5 or 10 places, bc I 1. Feel sorry for all the fixer uppers, and 2. Fall in love with everything immediately (the latest place is always the one I see as a forever home. (We’ve currently found it, and after a year of litigation, have completed demolition of a gut renovation  @Cordeliere posted in another thread that she buys a lot of stuff she rarely uses (a pool table, and a room to house it; a swimming pool; a fancy gas grill; a personal gym, but she agonizes over the smaller purchase of a perfect bag. I’m beginning to think I overthink jewelry. also, I never thought I would want more than two bracelets, a couple of necklaces, and I’m over my limit. Lol.

What I might do is cull the opinions of all my SAs (my chanel SA probably encapsulates my aesthetic the best; and DH adores her taste) and then see what falls out. If I go with feelings of the moment, id buy everything or nothing and regret both. apologies for being long winded!


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> I love the aquamarine bracelet for its artistry (and I adore aquamarines) but I adore the emerald one more (In the book, and not available). Also, I love it in theory; when I tried it on, it definitely wore me, not the other way around. DH did comment that such a bracelet would wear anyone, but it was better than he thought. And, I adore the fact that SS has talented lapidaries that can repair. But, even the thought of something so beautiful and possibly delicate means most likely not for me. I would probably drop it on the bathroom floor of a restaurant.
> 
> i also loved the sapphire bracelet. For anyone interested, it draped over the wrist and felt like a flow of cool silk. But very strong and finely made. But, it’s definitely a piece for my imaginary life, not real life. and it’s also a piece I would have to gamble growing into. I imagine Wallis Simpson as having lots of these. Not me.
> 
> DH and I did love the gold necklace, but not the bracelet. It would be a shame to break up the set, but SS is fine with that. It’s better priced than Fred Leighton, but lighter weight than I would want. But not insubstantial. I do tend to like to feel the weight of a piece. I did like the articulation of each link and the way it moved and lay on the neck. But, it’s almost like I’m enumerating it’s virtues, and I think jewelry should be an emotional purchase. It’s definitely a bit more delicate than the Bulgari (Its part machined, then hand finished) and it could catch on things. But, michael and I think it might be more flattering on, and certainly more unique, than the Bulgari necklace I’m hoping and waiting for, so I think the necklace is the forerunner. Note: there are times when an SA and DH are positive I should get a piece (like foundrae, and I adore it after wearing it for awhile — like a week). But, it takes time, and I grew to love it (I’m not gaslighting myself  I’m not sure if this is the same here. I’m also not sure what earrings I would wear with it, as it’s definitely a decorative matchy style (perhaps too pretty for my style, IDK. I go back and forth. Re the earrings, so far, I’ve been wearing the Belperron; a pair of citrine flowers; or diamond studs. but more often,  I’ve just been telling my hairdresser to cut my hair over my ears
> 
> the David Yurman double ring piece was a surprise. Or rather I was surprised by how much I loved it. It’s the first double ring thst both DH and I liked. And, the price point is great. And, it’s somehow both delicate and intricate, but simple and substantial. which means I adore the design. It feels more sturdy than the chanel pieces I’ve tried. (I was inspired by @jp824’s style to go back to chanel and try on all of the camellia variations).
> 
> My qualms include, but are not limited to the following: If I buy it, it only works on the opposite hand that the cuff is on, and I have to take off the bulgari (I like wearing both bracelets daily); 2. Since it’s a relatively low pricepoint, are there zillions of people running around with it. (Point 2 isn’t necessarily a problem if I love something though it would bug me if I went to Bloomingdales and there was a poster of it. But, it is an older design); 3. it’s DY, and honestly I never thought I’d want a DY piece. 4. I love it’s composition, and how it sits on the fingers, but if I magnify it, I’m not entirely sure I think it’s beautiful the way, for example, frivole is beautiful. Would it be original enough to be a Jolie laide ring, IDK. 5. I was hoping to adore the dark rhodium ring bc I love the darkened aesthetic and I would love to start designing a dark set (at the start of my jewelry journey, I thought I loved the lotus ring (but not the pricepoint, and I asked if there was any VCA with black diamonds or darkened metal. Then I went home and dreamt that I bought the lotus and carefully rubbed iridescent black nail polish into the crevices. I recall being so horrified by that, that I think I woke up). DH doesn’t necessarily mind if I have a third party professional tinker with something, but he was like, the dream indicates that’s not for you lol.
> 
> DH and I did not have any hopes for DY. I dislike the cable bracelets and jaunty nautical vibe of older DY. We went in bc a friend of ours was the architect for the DY store in Paris and NY, and bc one of my jewelry SAs worked at DY and spoke highly of the brand. What I adored was that apparently DY was a sculptor and one of this pieces, a large abstract bronze dancer (with a Dark sensibility) was on the ground floor). the necklace that most exemplified the dancer was displayed on the second floor, but is an archival piece, not to be sold. And, it’s honestly a bit too industrial for me (@kipp has taught me a bit about some of the industrial jewelry pieces (im thinking of Jean Despres)
> 
> I’m trying to figure out stuff I love on (I love many things momentarily) with stuff I really love to buy. i walked into Seaman Schepps hoping to buy an iconic SS piece lol. I remember when they were on Park Avenuemany years ago, when I would not even have dreamt of going into the store. i was also inspired to go in by @Cool Breeze and @Comfortably Numb.
> 
> @glamourbag with the query re “heartstrings,” and @TankerToad laid out the exact issue re post “super fun, but do any of these keep you dreaming” The truth is, I don’t know. Honestly, I don’t hesitate this much when I buy bags or RTW, or truth be told, real estate. DH says half seriously that he never wants to take me to buy real estate, until he’s narrowed down the field to maybe 5 or 10 places, bc I 1. Feel sorry for all the fixer uppers, and 2. Fall in love with everything immediately (the latest place is always the one I see as a forever home. (We’ve currently found it, and after a year of litigation, have completed demolition of a gut renovation  @Cordeliere posted in another thread that she buys a lot of stuff she rarely uses (a pool table, and a room to house it; a swimming pool; a fancy gas grill; a personal gym, but she agonizes over the smaller purchase of a perfect bag. I’m beginning to think I overthink jewelry. also, I never thought I would want more than two bracelets, a couple of necklaces, and I’m over my limit. Lol.
> 
> What I might do is cull the opinions of all my SAs (my chanel SA probably encapsulates my aesthetic the best; and DH adores her taste) and then see what falls out. If I go with feelings of the moment, id buy everything or nothing and regret both. apologies for being long winded!


I love that you wrote this out and I think it will help you circle back and give some thought to what has been presented to you and what options really are calling you. I understand your hesitancy and I think its most fun to try all creations we can as it lets us explore what works and doesn't work for us. Jewelry is very, very personal. It is on your body, unlike a home which is shared between people (in most cases) or a pool table which can be used for a half hour and then ignored for weeks at a time until the next opportunity to use it comes up. Jewelry is a presentation to the world of _your_ specific choices, specific tastes and specific style. People can choose jewelry for you (like a mother who buys her daughter a pendant or a husband who surprises his wife with an unexpected ring) but a piece is most organic when its chosen from within and by the person him/herself. Others opinions are welcome but at the core Id like to believe that we choose things because they makes us feel better with them than we feel without. More does not necessarily mean better as long as what you have is satisfying. From your comments above I get the sense you like the DY well enough but if I were to ask you your first choice to wear to a special occasion, there would be other options you would choose first hands down. Id love to see that Bulgari finally come in so you could once again try it on and see if it is as rewarding to you as it felt in Italy (and I hope it is). That way you could proceed (whether that is moving on from it or confirming that it is THE piece). I may be wrong, as I do not know you personally, but I do not know if any of these options are truly the ONE or raise a joy enough to come home with you - otherwise I think there wouldn't be any question (or at least minimal hesitation) on your end. Forgive me if I am too frank here as my intention is not to offend. From pictures you have shared on this forum, the Bulgari continues to be my favorite for you.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Tbh i don't love any of these pieces on you.


----------



## 880

thanks @glamourbag for your insights above and @A bottle of Red for your honest opinion ! ive learned so much from TPF and the many different viewpoints here ! So far, my SAs polled have thought the DY is a fun everyday piece (and even though it’s price point is attractive, it wasn’t everyone’s cup of tea; so not overexposed). I’ve gotten opinions that the boucheron is somehow too decorative serious in a way that is hard to describe.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@880 , have you perused 1st dibs by chance, or Lang's Antiques?  
https://www.langantiques.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIr8TKycD99wIV0ClMCh3_Ag9dEAAYASAAEgJEOfD_BwE 

I have been in love with antique jewelry for a while.  Sometimes, a piece will just grab you and you know you have to have it.  It would be fun just to peruse their website.  I've been to the store many times and the pieces they have are just jawdropping.  May be worth a visit if you're in CA next time.  

How about this one.  The geometric patterns make it surprisingly casual.  There is a great mod shot.
Art deco lozenge cut diamond and sapphire bracelet




Or this antiqued WG Victorian no heat ceylon and burma sapphire bracelet.  Looks amazing on.  




or this art deco charm bangle.  You've got to see the mod shot.  





Tiffany and Co - super cool 70s vibe gold bangle.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just some more from Lang's...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@880 helping you shop is giving me life right now.  Tell me to stop please...  

From 1st Dibs:

Tiffany & Co. Modernist Gold Chrysoprase Link Bracelet - how cool is this bracelet




Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond Amethyst Coral Bangle



Fabergé Lazlo Gold & Silver Avant-garde Bracelet With Coloured Diamonds



Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond and Sapphire Mystery-Set Bracelet



23.04 Ct Pink Sapphire White Diamonds 18 Karat Rose Gold Bracelet by Jochen Leën



Burdock Bracelet by Ilgiz F




*Bulgari Double Coil Diamond Serpenti Viper Bracelet in 18k White Gold*


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> @880 helping you shop is giving me life right now.  Tell me to stop please...
> 
> From 1st Dibs:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Modernist Gold Chrysoprase Link Bracelet - how cool is this bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5412624
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond Amethyst Coral Bangle
> View attachment 5412627
> 
> 
> Fabergé Lazlo Gold & Silver Avant-garde Bracelet With Coloured Diamonds
> View attachment 5412628
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond and Sapphire Mystery-Set Bracelet
> View attachment 5412629
> 
> 
> 23.04 Ct Pink Sapphire White Diamonds 18 Karat Rose Gold Bracelet by Jochen Leën
> View attachment 5412633
> 
> 
> Burdock Bracelet by Ilgiz F
> View attachment 5412634
> 
> 
> 
> *Bulgari Double Coil Diamond Serpenti Viper Bracelet in 18k White Gold*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412635


OMG, how gorgeous! Thank you so much! I haven’t gone on first dibs or Lang’s, but I will now. Some kind TPFers have pointed me to some on line resources too! i am sure many of these beauties are above my price range ans lifestyle, but cannot wait to click on the links! Hugs

I decided to pick up the David yurman double ring while waiting to see if Bulgari can come up with a serpenti tubogas necklace. The DY is cute for everyday (plus I’m going jewelry shopping tomorrow with two TPF gals so will get professional styling tips from my Bulgari SA and others lol ) and less expensive than some pieces from chanel or dior RTW. David yurman double ring; Verdura Belperron corne earrings and maltese cross cuff; VCA six motif gmop; Bulgari tubogas serpenti PG bracelet. With Foundrae mixed oversized chain and charm necklace. And, the David yurman sculpture in the NY flagship. I am not planning on wearing this much metal outside the house IRL; DH thinks the double ring is best alone on one hand with the Maltese cross cuff alone on the other (second to last pic)   He is voting for the Bulgari serpenti tubogas necklace, and perhaps a different Maltese cross cuff (A future date).

thank you all for weighing in! Hugs


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> OMG, how gorgeous! Thank you so much! I haven’t gone on first dibs or Lang’s, but I will now. Some kind TPFers have pointed me to some on line resources too! i am sure many of these beauties are above my price range ans lifestyle, but cannot wait to click on the links! Hugs
> 
> I decided to pick up the David yurman double ring while waiting to see if Bulgari can come up with a serpenti tubogas necklace. The DY is cute for everyday (plus I’m going jewelry shopping tomorrow with two TPF gals so will get professional styling tips from my Bulgari SA and others lol ) and less expensive than some pieces from chanel or dior RTW. David yurman double ring; Verdura Belperron corne earrings and maltese cross cuff; VCA six motif gmop; Bulgari tubogas serpenti PG bracelet. With Foundrae mixed oversized chain and charm necklace. And, the David yurman sculpture in the NY flagship. I am not planning on wearing this much metal outside the house IRL; DH thinks the double ring is best alone on one hand with the Maltese cross cuff alone on the other  He is voting for the Bulgari serpenti tubogas necklace, and perhaps a different Maltese cross cuff (A future date).
> 
> thank you all for weighing in! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5412680
> View attachment 5412675
> View attachment 5412677
> View attachment 5412679
> View attachment 5412681
> View attachment 5412682


The ring looks great with the cuff.  Same rockstar vibe.  But different enough to stand out and be unique.  I will admit the 1st dibs ones are pricey, but there are tons that are way more reasonable in price.  The Lang pieces i picked out are definitely less expensive.  With your style, you can rock tons of these unique one of a kind pieces.  You will have so much fun perusing 1st dibs and Lang's.  But you will need days and days.  And, I checked that 1st Dibs main office is in NYC.  Maybe you can request pieces be sent to them and you can try some on.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Have you considered H. Stern?  I rather like a lot of their bold statement pieces.


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> Have you considered H. Stern?  I rather like a lot of their bold statement pieces.


I love H stern! Thank you for the reminder


----------



## etoupebirkin

880,
How about this? I think it will go with both the Verdura and Bulgari bracelets without being too matchy matchy.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @880 , have you perused 1st dibs by chance, or Lang's Antiques?
> https://www.langantiques.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIr8TKycD99wIV0ClMCh3_Ag9dEAAYASAAEgJEOfD_BwE
> 
> I have been in love with antique jewelry for a while.  Sometimes, a piece will just grab you and you know you have to have it.  It would be fun just to peruse their website.  I've been to the store many times and the pieces they have are just jawdropping.  May be worth a visit if you're in CA next time.
> 
> How about this one.  The geometric patterns make it surprisingly casual.  There is a great mod shot.
> Art deco lozenge cut diamond and sapphire bracelet
> View attachment 5412549
> View attachment 5412554
> 
> 
> Or this antiqued WG Victorian no heat ceylon and burma sapphire bracelet.  Looks amazing on.
> View attachment 5412550
> View attachment 5412555
> 
> 
> or this art deco charm bangle.  You've got to see the mod shot.
> View attachment 5412551
> View attachment 5412557
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany and Co - super cool 70s vibe gold bangle.
> View attachment 5412552


I love the first Art Deco bracelet and the Art Deco charm bangle! You and others are so brave to purchase pre-loved pieces.  So many choices!  I'm too chicken.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I love the first Art Deco bracelet and the Art Deco charm bangle! You and others are so brave to purchase pre-loved pieces.  So many choices!  I'm too chicken.


If you have a good return policy and a jeweler you trust to do a quick evaluation for you, I think you are relatively safe. Some antique pieces are out of this world.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> If you have a good return policy and a jeweler you trust to do a quick evaluation for you, I think you are relatively safe. Some antique pieces are out of this world.


I almost exclusively buy antique jewelry. I think it is so romantic. It is like looking at something in a museum and then taking it home and wearing it! I love the history, thinking about the process from the hand cut stones to the person who designed or commissioned the piece, and the life the owner(s) led, the parties and events the jewelry was worn to!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love the first Art Deco bracelet and the Art Deco charm bangle! You and others are so brave to purchase pre-loved pieces.  So many choices!  I'm too chicken.


What's to be afraid of? Many vintage items are made with finer materials and finer workmanship than than one generally finds now. A lot of jewelry, even fine jewelry is mass produced and machine made or crudely made. I shall not name names . . .
Also, there's nothing like the sparkle of an old mine cut diamond, not to mention the value in older colored stones. Moreover, the designs and settings of an antique or vintage item are truly unique. You won't see yourself coming and going.
If you have a good jeweler who can look something over and let you know what they think, I say go for it. And think of it this way -- who wouldn't want your gorgeous Verdura Maltese Cuff Bracelet. It's used right? So what? Has it been abused, mangled, or damaged? I bet not. Indeed most people take good care of their fine jewelry, so why not buy something that's preowned.
I prefer to do so provided I can try it, examine it, and decide for myself if the condition is up to my standards. And if I can get exactly what I want, while saving thousands in the  process, so much the better.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> What's to be afraid of? Many vintage items are made with finer materials and finer workmanship than than one generally finds now. A lot of jewelry, even fine jewelry is mass produced and machine made or crudely made. I shall not name names . . .
> Also, there's nothing like the sparkle of an old mine cut diamond, not to mention the value in older colored stones. Moreover, the designs and settings of an antique or vintage item are truly unique. You won't see yourself coming and going.
> If you have a good jeweler who can look something over and let you know what they think, I say go for it. And think of it this way -- who wouldn't want your gorgeous Verdura Maltese Cuff Bracelet. It's used right? So what? Has it been abused, mangled, or damaged? I bet not. Indeed most people take good care of their fine jewelry, so why not buy something that's preowned.
> I prefer to do so provided I can try it, examine it, and decide for myself if the condition is up to my standards. And if I can get exactly what I want, while saving thousands in the  process, so much the better.


I have been looking for an Art Deco Egyptian Revival bracelet. It’s hard to find a new piece that is intricate with mixed precious gemstones.

To give you an idea, I love this one by Oscar Heyman. I also like Oscar Heyman, they made the Mystery Setting pieces for VCA before VCA took it back in-house.  It sold for $1.4M, so it is definitely out of my price point!

I just love these bracelets though and want a cheaper version of course.  The artwork is amazing, and for this Heyman bracelet, the stone quality looks very fine.



			https://www.sothebys.com/buy/3a6496f4-5dc3-4ac0-bc14-f1483544e308/lots/41c3c7d0-44b4-42c8-80b2-95295afd797b


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I have been looking for an Art Deco Egyptian Revival bracelet. It’s hard to find a new piece that is intricate with mixed precious gemstones.
> 
> To give you an idea, I love this one by Oscar Heyman. I also like Oscar Heyman.  It sold for $1.4M, so it is definitely out of my price point!
> 
> I just love these bracelets though and want a smaller version.  The artwork is amazing, and for this Heyman bracelet, the stone quality looks very fine.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sothebys.com/buy/3a6496f4-5dc3-4ac0-bc14-f1483544e308/lots/41c3c7d0-44b4-42c8-80b2-95295afd797b


Needless to say, you have great taste.

The bracelet is called Birds in Flight. This is what Oscar Heyman wrote following the auction:






"Oscar Heyman is dedicated to producing the finest jewelry in the world with timeless quality and appeal. This bracelet with its polychrome design evokes rich naturalistic movement and is a great example of our work. Our ‘Birds in Flight’ bracelet was created and sold in 1927 to Shreve, Crump, & Low for $4,705.90. It sold yesterday at the Sotheby’s Magnificent Jewels auction in Geneva for $1,452,360. The bracelet has been featured in two books, American Jewelry, Glamor and Tradition by Penny Proddow and Oscar Heyman, The Jewelers’ Jeweler, by The Boston Museum of Fine Art. A true masterpiece.

It's an amazing piece--rivals any Art Deco I've seen, even that by Cartier. This would be some bracelet to own, wouldn't it?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Needless to say, you have great taste.
> 
> The bracelet is called Birds in Flight. This is what Oscar Heyman wrote following the auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oscar Heyman is dedicated to producing the finest jewelry in the world with timeless quality and appeal. This bracelet with its polychrome design evokes rich naturalistic movement and is a great example of our work. Our ‘Birds in Flight’ bracelet was created and sold in 1927 to Shreve, Crump, & Low for $4,705.90. It sold yesterday at the Sotheby’s Magnificent Jewels auction in Geneva for $1,452,360. The bracelet has been featured in two books, American Jewelry, Glamor and Tradition by Penny Proddow and Oscar Heyman, The Jewelers’ Jeweler, by The Boston Museum of Fine Art. A true masterpiece.
> 
> It's an amazing piece--rivals any Art Deco I've seen, even that by Cartier. This would be some bracelet to own, wouldn't it?


Yes!  I have been following this piece, and you are right about this vs. Cartier.  Cartier does not compare to this.  

I actually did not think it would sell for such a high price as Oscar Heyman is not truly considered a major player (they are trying, and I give them credit, but it’s not quite working yet).

Isn’t this so beautiful?  I have been dreaming of a piece like this and would wear it with one of my colored gemstone rings and earrings to make a set.  

Now you are going to make me start googling for used pieces. Maybe I will start small, something known, fun, and cheap… in case I mess up.


----------



## BigAkoya

@Happyish By the way, you are a jewelry lover and a book lover.  Get this book… it is amazing. So many pieces for inspiration to build a jewelry collection. 

Oscar Heyman: The Jewelers’ Jeweler https://www.amazon.com/dp/0878468366/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_A8WRQ95JCMHFKC7AE85N


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I have been looking for an Art Deco Egyptian Revival bracelet. It’s hard to find a new piece that is intricate with mixed precious gemstones.
> 
> To give you an idea, I love this one by Oscar Heyman. I also like Oscar Heyman, they made the Mystery Setting pieces for VCA before VCA took it back in-house.  It sold for $1.4M, so it is definitely out of my price point!
> 
> I just love these bracelets though and want a cheaper version of course.  The artwork is amazing, and for this Heyman bracelet, the stone quality looks very fine.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sothebys.com/buy/3a6496f4-5dc3-4ac0-bc14-f1483544e308/lots/41c3c7d0-44b4-42c8-80b2-95295afd797b



From 1st dibs:

Art Deco Diamond Onyx Swan Bracelet




*E.M Gattle & Co. Emerald, Diamond and Onyx Bracelet*




Contemporary Diamond Platinum Floral Bracelet



for @880  Ella Gafter Dragon Diamond Cuff Bracelet




For @880 Seaman Schepps Diamond Ebony Wood Link Gold Bracelet




Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond Gold Butterfly Hinged Bangle Cuff Bracelet


@880 - David Webb Coral, Diamond Cuff Bracelet (I have a thing for coral and onyx.)



Blue Poppies Art Deco Style Bracelet by Ilgiz F



I could do this all night.  Must stop.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> From 1st dibs:
> 
> Art Deco Diamond Onyx Swan Bracelet
> View attachment 5412884
> 
> 
> 
> *E.M Gattle & Co. Emerald, Diamond and Onyx Bracelet*
> 
> View attachment 5412885
> 
> 
> Contemporary Diamond Platinum Floral Bracelet
> View attachment 5412886
> 
> 
> for @880  Ella Gafter Dragon Diamond Cuff Bracelet
> View attachment 5412888
> 
> 
> 
> For @880 Seaman Schepps Diamond Ebony Wood Link Gold Bracelet
> View attachment 5412889
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond Gold Butterfly Hinged Bangle Cuff Bracelet
> View attachment 5412890
> 
> @880 - David Webb Coral, Diamond Cuff Bracelet (I have a thing for coral and onyx.)
> View attachment 5412893
> 
> 
> Blue Poppies Art Deco Style Bracelet by Ilgiz F
> View attachment 5412894
> 
> 
> I could do this all night.  Must stop.


These are beautiful.  I like the emerald bracelet, although the emeralds are not super high quality, but I like the design.  I also like the floral bracelet you posted.  

Okay... I am going to set up an account with 1st Dibs and browse.  Have you bought from them before, and do you trust them?


----------



## 880

Thank you @etoupebirkin re the suggestion of the Verdura lace necklace! It is wonderful ! 



EpiFanatic said:


> From 1st dibs:
> 
> Art Deco Diamond Onyx Swan Bracelet
> View attachment 5412884
> 
> 
> 
> *E.M Gattle & Co. Emerald, Diamond and Onyx Bracelet*
> 
> View attachment 5412885
> 
> 
> Contemporary Diamond Platinum Floral Bracelet
> View attachment 5412886
> 
> 
> for @880  Ella Gafter Dragon Diamond Cuff Bracelet
> View attachment 5412888
> 
> 
> 
> For @880 Seaman Schepps Diamond Ebony Wood Link Gold Bracelet
> View attachment 5412889
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond Gold Butterfly Hinged Bangle Cuff Bracelet
> View attachment 5412890
> 
> @880 - David Webb Coral, Diamond Cuff Bracelet (I have a thing for coral and onyx.)
> View attachment 5412893
> 
> 
> Blue Poppies Art Deco Style Bracelet by Ilgiz F
> View attachment 5412894
> 
> 
> I could do this all night.  Must stop.


These are all so stunning! Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> These are beautiful.  I like the emerald bracelet, although the emeralds are not super high quality, but I like the design.  I also like the floral bracelet you posted.
> 
> Okay... I am going to set up an account with 1st Dibs and browse.  Have you bought from them before, and do you trust them?


Different vendors sell on this site. I think you end up buying from the individual vendors. You can make offers. So in the end you end up dealing directly with the seller. I have not purchased through 1st Dibs. A friend of mine did and she offered a lower price and was accepted. She was happy with her purchase.

Lang is an antique jewelry vendor. They sell all their pieces and they have a huge inventory. I’ll peruse their site more. Lang is an institution in SF. I know 3 people who purchase from them regularly.  You can sort by period and jewelry.  I'm looking at Art Deco bracelets right now.  









						Antique & Vintage Jewelry
					

<p><span style=




					www.langantiques.com


----------



## EpiFanatic

All from Lang.  There are so many.  You need to see them for yourself.  I do trust Lang.  Can I afford them?  Not really.  But I do trust them.  To me, either antique diamonds are priced on the high side, and they don't see loose stones, only full pieces of jewelry.  But as for selection of antique pieces, they have the most extensive inventory.  https://www.langantiques.com/



*ART DECO PLATINUM DIAMOND CALIBRE EMERALD BRACELET*
40-1-10705
$17,500.00





*ART DECO DIAMOND AND ONYX BRACELET*
40-1-11146
$12,750.00





*ART DECO DIAMOND BRACELET WITH 2.29 CARAT SQUARE-CUT DIAMOND CENTER - GIA J VS1*
40-8-10921
$88,000.00





*WIDE ART DECO PLATINUM DIAMOND BRACELET*
40-8-10790
$35,000.00


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Different vendors sell on this site. I think you end up buying from the individual vendors. You can make offers. So in the end you end up dealing directly with the seller. I have not purchased through 1st Dibs. A friend of mine did and she offered a lower price and was accepted. She was happy with her purchase.
> 
> Lang is an antique jewelry vendor. They sell all their pieces and they have a huge inventory. I’ll peruse their site more. Lang is an institution in SF. I know 3 people who purchase from them regularly.  You can sort by period and jewelry.  I'm looking at Art Deco bracelets right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antique & Vintage Jewelry
> 
> 
> <p><span style=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.langantiques.com


Thank you.  I see how this works.  It's like a storefront.  
I also searched on Paraiba Tourmalines.  Mark Henry carries Paraibas (true Brazilian Paraibas), and I just happened to see him on 1st Dibs.  
Here is a ring on his website:  * Paraiba Tourmaline Cocktail Ring | Belle Bleu Ring | Mark Henry – Mark Henry Jewelry *

This is the same ring on 1st Dibs.  It's the same price too:   Mark Henry 3.77 Carat Paraiba Tourmaline and Diamond Ring, 18 Karat For Sale at 1stDibs | most expensive paraiba tourmaline 

I'll look at Lang too.  Thank you so much for this!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> All from Lang.  There are so many.  You need to see them for yourself.
> 
> *ART DECO PLATINUM DIAMOND CALIBRE EMERALD BRACELET*
> 40-1-10705
> $17,500.00
> 
> View attachment 5412913
> 
> 
> 
> *ART DECO DIAMOND AND ONYX BRACELET*
> 40-1-11146
> $12,750.00
> 
> View attachment 5412915
> 
> 
> 
> *ART DECO DIAMOND BRACELET WITH 2.29 CARAT SQUARE-CUT DIAMOND CENTER - GIA J VS1*
> 40-8-10921
> $88,000.00
> 
> View attachment 5412916
> 
> 
> 
> *WIDE ART DECO PLATINUM DIAMOND BRACELET*
> 40-8-10790
> $35,000.00
> 
> View attachment 5412917


Thank you!  I want an Egyptian Art Deco one (e.g. flowers & birds) with emeralds, rubies, and sapphires.  Calibrated stones in designs, like the Oscar Heyman bracelet!  Just on a smaller scale.  I am going to search Lang.. thanks again.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  I see how this works.  It's like a storefront.
> I also searched on Paraiba Tourmalines.  Mark Henry carries Paraibas (true Brazilian Paraibas), and I just happened to see him on 1st Dibs.
> Here is a ring on his website:  * Paraiba Tourmaline Cocktail Ring | Belle Bleu Ring | Mark Henry – Mark Henry Jewelry *
> 
> This is the same ring on 1st Dibs.  It's the same price too:   Mark Henry 3.77 Carat Paraiba Tourmaline and Diamond Ring, 18 Karat For Sale at 1stDibs | most expensive paraiba tourmaline
> 
> I'll look at Lang too.  Thank you so much for this!


Sure, it's a great way to spend a day.  I've been searching for the perfect intaglio ring, rock crystal, and coral pieces forever.  When I'm done with VCA someday...


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> These are beautiful.  I like the emerald bracelet, although the emeralds are not super high quality, but I like the design.  I also like the floral bracelet you posted.
> 
> Okay... I am going to set up an account with 1st Dibs and browse.  Have you bought from them before, and do you trust them?


1stDibs vets their dealers. Not everyone can join and not everyone wants to b/c they take a hefty commission. From a buyer's standpoint however, they're great. They have  strong customer support and buyer protection so if something goes wrong, there is a remedy, though it may take a bit of time. Since they went public I find customer support has suffered. 
Their sellers prices are high, e.g., that commission structure again, but they have an incredible array of merchandise, which you'd be hard-pressed to find elsewhere. If nothing else, it's fun to look.

Lang . . . I would be hesitant about. PM me for more info.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  I see how this works.  It's like a storefront.
> I also searched on Paraiba Tourmalines.  Mark Henry carries Paraibas (true Brazilian Paraibas), and I just happened to see him on 1st Dibs.
> Here is a ring on his website:  * Paraiba Tourmaline Cocktail Ring | Belle Bleu Ring | Mark Henry – Mark Henry Jewelry *
> 
> This is the same ring on 1st Dibs.  It's the same price too:   Mark Henry 3.77 Carat Paraiba Tourmaline and Diamond Ring, 18 Karat For Sale at 1stDibs | most expensive paraiba tourmaline
> 
> I'll look at Lang too.  Thank you so much for this!


1stDibs policy is that a dealer can't post a sales price elsewhere that's different from what they post on 1stDibs, otherwise they can be forced to match the price. That's why this ring is priced the same on Mark Henry's site as it is on 1stDibs--they want to discourage the dealer from steering business away from the site by selling the same items elsewhere for less. 

However, if you were to deal with the dealer directly, you might be able to negotiate an appreciably better price since it's not a 1stDibs transaction.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  I have been following this piece, and you are right about this vs. Cartier.  Cartier does not compare to this.
> 
> I actually did not think it would sell for such a high price as Oscar Heyman is not truly considered a major player (they are trying, and I give them credit, but it’s not quite working yet).
> 
> Isn’t this so beautiful?  I have been dreaming of a piece like this and would wear it with one of my colored gemstone rings and earrings to make a set.
> 
> Now you are going to make me start googling for used pieces. Maybe I will start small, something known, fun, and cheap… in case I mess up.


I'm sure you will not mess up. But if you start small, you'll probably want to trade up at some point. So have fun and please share your findings! It's so much fun to see new stuff . . .


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> actually did not think it would sell for such a high price as Oscar Heyman is not truly considered a major player (they are trying, and I give them credit, but it’s not quite working yet).



Heyman used to do mystery settings for other jewelers like VCA. I think even the smaller pieces are currently sought after. 



EpiFanatic said:


> Sure, it's a great way to spend a day. I've been searching for the perfect intaglio ring, rock crystal, and coral pieces forever. When I'm done with VCA someday...



please share what types of intaglio, rock crystal, or coral  



Happyish said:


> 1stDibs vets their dealers. Not everyone can join and not everyone wants to b/c they take a hefty commission. From a buyer's standpoint however, they're great. They have strong customer support and buyer protection so if something goes wrong, there is a remedy, though it may take a bit of time. Since they went public I find customer support has suffered.
> Their sellers prices are high, e.g., that commission structure again, but they have an incredible array of merchandise, which you'd be hard-pressed to find elsewhere. If nothing else, it's fun to look



thank you so much for this info!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> OMG, how gorgeous! Thank you so much! I haven’t gone on first dibs or Lang’s, but I will now. Some kind TPFers have pointed me to some on line resources too! i am sure many of these beauties are above my price range ans lifestyle, but cannot wait to click on the links! Hugs
> 
> I decided to pick up the David yurman double ring while waiting to see if Bulgari can come up with a serpenti tubogas necklace. The DY is cute for everyday (plus I’m going jewelry shopping tomorrow with two TPF gals so will get professional styling tips from my Bulgari SA and others lol ) and less expensive than some pieces from chanel or dior RTW. David yurman double ring; Verdura Belperron corne earrings and maltese cross cuff; VCA six motif gmop; Bulgari tubogas serpenti PG bracelet. With Foundrae mixed oversized chain and charm necklace. And, the David yurman sculpture in the NY flagship. I am not planning on wearing this much metal outside the house IRL; DH thinks the double ring is best alone on one hand with the Maltese cross cuff alone on the other (second to last pic)   He is voting for the Bulgari serpenti tubogas necklace, and perhaps a different Maltese cross cuff (A future date).
> 
> thank you all for weighing in! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5412680
> View attachment 5412675
> View attachment 5412677
> View attachment 5412679
> View attachment 5412681
> View attachment 5412704
> View attachment 5412705


You look so cool and chic!  Stunning in every way! Love your style


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> OMG, how gorgeous! Thank you so much! I haven’t gone on first dibs or Lang’s, but I will now. Some kind TPFers have pointed me to some on line resources too! i am sure many of these beauties are above my price range ans lifestyle, but cannot wait to click on the links! Hugs
> 
> I decided to pick up the David yurman double ring while waiting to see if Bulgari can come up with a serpenti tubogas necklace. The DY is cute for everyday (plus I’m going jewelry shopping tomorrow with two TPF gals so will get professional styling tips from my Bulgari SA and others lol ) and less expensive than some pieces from chanel or dior RTW. David yurman double ring; Verdura Belperron corne earrings and maltese cross cuff; VCA six motif gmop; Bulgari tubogas serpenti PG bracelet. With Foundrae mixed oversized chain and charm necklace. And, the David yurman sculpture in the NY flagship. I am not planning on wearing this much metal outside the house IRL; DH thinks the double ring is best alone on one hand with the Maltese cross cuff alone on the other (second to last pic)   He is voting for the Bulgari serpenti tubogas necklace, and perhaps a different Maltese cross cuff (A future date).
> 
> thank you all for weighing in! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5412680
> View attachment 5412675
> View attachment 5412677
> View attachment 5412679
> View attachment 5412681
> View attachment 5412704
> View attachment 5412705



I  love your style so much! Hey can I be totally ignorant here? Can you tell me about the cuff? I don't know what it is but have always wondered.. but too shy to ask.


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> I  love your style so much! Hey can I be totally ignorant here? Can you tell me about the cuff? I don't know what it is but have always wondered.. but too shy to ask.


Thank you so much. I am passionate about the designs of Verdura Belperron. Before WWII, coco chanel was friendly with a sicilian duke Fulco di Verdura. They would travel together and were inspired by Byzantine art (obviously very different from Art Deco). He designed jewelry and created two white asymetrical cuffs  that CC wore every day: thus the Maltese cross cuff and bracelet were born. The Maltese cross cuff literally launched the house of Verdura. The CC ones I believe were white enamel over base metal and decorated with semiprecious gems. (I have seen the original ones at Verdura). There are many versions of the Maltese cross cuff with gold, black enamel, hard wood, and other materials. Verdura also came out with black jade and other versions (Sofia Coppola has a black pair). My DH and SA strongly warned me not to even consider the black jade versions bc as my SA put it: you have to be very careful and put them on and take them off over a bed. if for example, you take them off in the bathroom or they drop on the floor, it’s broken. Mine are gold, black enamel, blue topaz. Periodot, amethyst, and diamond. I had dreamt of the Maltese cross cuff since high school 

Many many years later, the President of Verdura Ward Landrigan fell in love with the designs of SuzAnne Belperron. Verdura bought all of the rights to create licensed reproductions of her work. This is important bc Suzanne Belperron never signed her work, famously saying “my style is my signature.” Belperron was one of the founders of Art Deco; had incredibly modern takes on jewelry; and single handed saved the company she worked for (owned by her lover Herz who was sent to a concentration camp); and business partnered with his son after the war. Tiffany had asked her to leave France to be the in house jeweler. She refused bc she felt she could not leave her company, and so Tiffany appointed Schlumberger. i have corne earrings by Belperron which are an design created during the time of Art Deco that give the look of a spiral multi piercing.  

Incidentally, she was most famous for employing skilled lapidaries who would set semi precious stones in chalcedony, rock crystal, and other materials And precisely fit the Jewelry to the individual client. As the story goes, all the society ladies bought Belperron and would wear them to the opera. The chalcedony would break and chip whenever they clapped. So, the workers were kept very busy. Wallis Simpson commissioned many pieces, the most famous of which were later allowed to be mass reproduced in plastic by Kenneth Jay Lane (entitled the KJL Duchess of Windsor collection) . One of the most famous collectors of Suzanne Belperron was Karl Lagerfeld, and Matisse famously depicted Dorothy Paley in Belperron emerald and gold cuffs (Very different than Verdura ones).


----------



## wantitneedit

880 said:


> Thank you so much. I am passionate about the designs of Verdura Belperron. Before WWII, coco chanel was friendly with a sicilian duke Fulco di Verdura. They would travel together and were inspired by Byzantine art (obviously very different from Art Deco). He designed jewelry and created two white asymetrical cuffs  that CC wore every day: thus the Maltese cross cuff and bracelet were born. The CC ones I believe were white enamel over base metal and decorated with semiprecious gems. (I have seen the original ones at Verdura). There are many versions of the Maltese cross cuff with gold, black enamel, hard wood, and other materials. Verdura also came out with black jade and other versions (Sofia Coppola has a black pair). My DH and SA strongly warned me not to even consider the black jade versions bc as my SA put it: you have to be very careful and put them on and take them off over a bed. if for example, you take them off in the bathroom or they drop on the floor, it’s broken. Mine are gold, black enamel, blue topaz. Periodot, amethyst, and diamond. My DH arranged all the details for our thirtieth wedding anniversary bc he knew I had dreamt of them since high school
> 
> Many many years later, the President of Verdura Ward Landrigan fell in love with the designs of SuzAnne Belperron. Verdura bought all of the rights to create licensed reproductions of her work. This is important bc Suzanne Belperron never signed her work, famously saying “my style is my signature.” Belperron was one of the founders of Art Deco; had incredibly modern takes on jewelry; and single handed saved the company she worked for (owned by her lover Herz who was sent to a concentration camp); and business partnered with his son after the war. Tiffany had asked her to leave France to be the in house jeweler. She refused bc she felt she could not leave her company, and so Tiffany appointed Schlumberger. i have corne earrings by Belperron which are an design created during the time of Art Deco that give the look of a spiral multi piercing.  Incidentally, she was most famous for employing skilled lapidaries who would set semi precious stones in chalcedony, rock crystal, and other materials And precisely fit the Jewelry to the individual client. As the story goes, all the society ladies bought Belperron and would wear them to the opera. The chalcedony would break and chip whenever they clapped. So, the workers were kept very busy. Wallis Simpson commissioned many pieces, the most famous of which were later allowed to be mass reproduced in plastic by Kenneth Jay Lane (entitled the KJL Duchess of Windsor collection) . One of the most famous collectors of Suzanne Belperron was Karl Lagerfeld, and Matisse famously depicted a society woman in Belperron cuffs (Very different than Verdura ones).


@880 - Could you please explain your thinking of why you chose this particular style of cuff over the others featured on the Verdura site? Were you able to pick the specific stones featured in the one you ultimately purchased? In most images found on a google search, I don't think I have come across many people sporting your style; its usually the ones with the enamel as the main material.


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> 880,
> How about this? I think it will go with both the Verdura and Bulgari bracelets without being too matchy matchy.
> 
> View attachment 5412750


Thank you so much @etoupebirkin for the recommendation. I love the necklace you posted!  Two TPF friends and I made it to bulgari, but not yet to Verdura or Seaman Schepps. @EpiFanatic, I love H Stern items that I have seen in print ads, but until today had never gone in. The designs are modern and beautiful and the tourmalines and Rubilites are gorgeous ! Thank you for the recommendation 

@wantitneedit, I would advise anyone considering a Verdura cuff or bracelet to try on every variation available (there are a great many). Some look better than others, and the bracelet style suited my build and girth far better than the cuffs  DH didn’t pick specific stones


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  I see how this works.  It's like a storefront.
> I also searched on Paraiba Tourmalines.  Mark Henry carries Paraibas (true Brazilian Paraibas), and I just happened to see him on 1st Dibs.
> Here is a ring on his website:  * Paraiba Tourmaline Cocktail Ring | Belle Bleu Ring | Mark Henry – Mark Henry Jewelry *
> 
> This is the same ring on 1st Dibs.  It's the same price too:   Mark Henry 3.77 Carat Paraiba Tourmaline and Diamond Ring, 18 Karat For Sale at 1stDibs | most expensive paraiba tourmaline
> 
> I'll look at Lang too.  Thank you so much for this!


I like Mark Henry as a company. It’s been years since I dealt with their customer service team. When I did deal with them, they provided excellent, timely service and were fun. I got a quick tour of their NYC workshop.
 A paraiba tourmaline keeps moving around on my wishlist. If I go that route I would give MH serious consideration. Now that I think more about it, I emailed them and received a quick response that I could go in person and pick a stone and setting.

I saw a paraiba tourmaline ring by Temple St Clair today. It was a cabachon at around $21k. The cabachon made me uncertain about paraiba in general. BTW, she’s opening a boutique in SoHo sometime next year.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you so much @etoupebirkin for the recommendation. I love the necklace you posted!  Two TPF friends and I made it to bulgari, but not yet to Verdura or Seaman Schepps. @EpiFanatic, I love H Stern items that I have seen in print ads, but until today had never gone in. The designs are modern and beautiful and the tourmalines and Rubilites are gorgeous ! Thank you for the recommendation


If you love H Stern, you and hubby should consider a trip to Brazil.  The brand started in Rio (by a German, Hans Stern), and there is a museum there.  The flagship boutique in Rio and has tons and tons of pieces you will love.  Big gemstones; clean designs.  It's right near Ipanema Beach, so you can also check out men of all ages, 8 to 80, in their little Speedos (e.g. Sungas).  Such confidence.


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> 1stDibs policy is that a dealer can't post a sales price elsewhere that's different from what they post on 1stDibs, otherwise they can be forced to match the price. That's why this ring is priced the same on Mark Henry's site as it is on 1stDibs--they want to discourage the dealer from steering business away from the site by selling the same items elsewhere for less.
> 
> However, if you were to deal with the dealer directly, you might be able to negotiate an appreciably better price since it's not a 1stDibs transaction.



@BigAkoya 

I agree with Happyish.  I would NEVER buy through 1st Dibs!!!! Their commission is very high, around 25%. It is usually easy to figure out who the vendor is and you can definitely negotiate price directly through the vendor.  Don't even message the vendor through 1stDibs or you may then be obligated to buy through them. I have bought a couple of things on ebay and did the same thing...contacted the jeweler directly. Who wants to overpay?!


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Thank you so much. I am passionate about the designs of Verdura Belperron. Before WWII, coco chanel was friendly with a sicilian duke Fulco di Verdura. They would travel together and were inspired by Byzantine art (obviously very different from Art Deco). He designed jewelry and created two white asymetrical cuffs  that CC wore every day: thus the Maltese cross cuff and bracelet were born. The Maltese cross cuff literally launched the house of Verdura. The CC ones I believe were white enamel over base metal and decorated with semiprecious gems. (I have seen the original ones at Verdura). There are many versions of the Maltese cross cuff with gold, black enamel, hard wood, and other materials. Verdura also came out with black jade and other versions (Sofia Coppola has a black pair). My DH and SA strongly warned me not to even consider the black jade versions bc as my SA put it: you have to be very careful and put them on and take them off over a bed. if for example, you take them off in the bathroom or they drop on the floor, it’s broken. Mine are gold, black enamel, blue topaz. Periodot, amethyst, and diamond. I had dreamt of the Maltese cross cuff since high school
> 
> Many many years later, the President of Verdura Ward Landrigan fell in love with the designs of SuzAnne Belperron. Verdura bought all of the rights to create licensed reproductions of her work. This is important bc Suzanne Belperron never signed her work, famously saying “my style is my signature.” Belperron was one of the founders of Art Deco; had incredibly modern takes on jewelry; and single handed saved the company she worked for (owned by her lover Herz who was sent to a concentration camp); and business partnered with his son after the war. Tiffany had asked her to leave France to be the in house jeweler. She refused bc she felt she could not leave her company, and so Tiffany appointed Schlumberger. i have corne earrings by Belperron which are an design created during the time of Art Deco that give the look of a spiral multi piercing.
> 
> Incidentally, she was most famous for employing skilled lapidaries who would set semi precious stones in chalcedony, rock crystal, and other materials And precisely fit the Jewelry to the individual client. As the story goes, all the society ladies bought Belperron and would wear them to the opera. The chalcedony would break and chip whenever they clapped. So, the workers were kept very busy. Wallis Simpson commissioned many pieces, the most famous of which were later allowed to be mass reproduced in plastic by Kenneth Jay Lane (entitled the KJL Duchess of Windsor collection) . One of the most famous collectors of Suzanne Belperron was Karl Lagerfeld, and Matisse famously depicted Dorothy Paley in Belperron emerald and gold cuffs (Very different than Verdura ones).



Thank you! I loved reading this - so fascinating and so much meaning...  

Also, you are nowhere near old enough to have had a 30th wedding anniversay so you can stop fibbing!


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> I like Mark Henry as a company. It’s been years since I dealt with their customer service team. When I did deal with them, they provided excellent, timely service and were fun. I got a quick tour of their NYC workshop.
> A paraiba tourmaline keeps moving around on my wishlist. If I go that route I would give MH serious consideration. Now that I think more about it, I emailed them and received a quick response that I could go in person and pick a stone and setting.
> 
> I saw a paraiba tourmaline ring by Temple St Clair today. It was a cabachon at around $21k. The cabachon made me uncertain about paraiba in general. BTW, she’s opening a boutique in SoHo sometime next year.


For me, I'd probably skip the TSC Paraiba cabochon.  
I hope you decide to get a Paraiba.  It is an exquisite stone and true fine Paraibas are becoming very scarce and very expensive.  Just be sure you get a stone that is certified so you're not getting scammed buying a cuprian elbaite tourmaline.  I am sure you know all about this, but in case not, FYI... vendors are claiming their stones are Paraibas and charging 6-digit prices when they are not.  Mark Henry can probably also tell you. From reading his website, he has a mine in Brazil (albeit Alexandrite), but he is close to the source and knows his Paraibas too.  When you go there, take a look at all the Paraibas and stare at the difference in the coloring. This is the time to split hairs to see the different hues of blue.  The pure neon blue is mesmerizing.  In case you did not see on his website, here is his section on Paraibas:  Paraiba Tourmaline Price Per Carat: Everything You Need To Know – Mark Henry Jewelry 

Thanks for the tip on TSC.  I hope they have some WG pieces made (e.g. Tolomeo!) so I can see how it might look.  Exciting!  Thanks!


----------



## wantitneedit

880 said:


> Thank you so much @etoupebirkin for the recommendation. I love the necklace you posted!  Two TPF friends and I made it to bulgari, but not yet to Verdura or Seaman Schepps. @EpiFanatic, I love H Stern items that I have seen in print ads, but until today had never gone in. The designs are modern and beautiful and the tourmalines and Rubilites are gorgeous ! Thank you for the recommendation
> 
> @wantitneedit, I would advise anyone considering a Verdura cuff or bracelet to try on every variation available (there are a great many). Some look better than others, and the bracelet style suited my build and girth far better than the cuffs  DH didn’t pick specific stones


Well the one you picked is spectacular and has been incorporated into your style so effortlessly and gloriously!


----------



## stephbb9

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya
> 
> I agree with Happyish.  I would NEVER buy through 1st Dibs!!!! Their commission is very high, around 25%. It is usually easy to figure out who the vendor is and you can definitely negotiate price directly through the vendor.  Don't even message the vendor through 1stDibs or you may then be obligated to buy through them. I have bought a couple of things on ebay and did the same thing...contacted the jeweler directly. Who wants to overpay?!


Hi!
Can you please clarify about the 1st dibs fee? I was going to bid on an auction there and it says that there’s no premium and no fee.
Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

stephbb9 said:


> Hi!
> Can you please clarify about the 1st dibs fee? I was going to bid on an auction there and it says that there’s no premium and no fee.
> Thank you!


I think there's some confusion about what I wrote. 1stDibs charges its' sellers various fees. The buyer is not charged a fee when they buy. However, the fees the seller pays are inevitably passed onto their buyers in the sales price. In other words, the seller's overhead is a component of the pricing. Because the fees are so high, the sales prices are significantly higher as well. Indeed,, I've found 1stDibs prices to be amongst the highest in the industry. However, there is no separate fee for buyers. 

I don't know about the auctions, but if it says there's no premium and no fee, there's no premium or fee! Best of luck of whatever you're bidding on.


----------



## stephbb9

Happyish said:


> I think there's some confusion about what I wrote. 1stDibs charges its' sellers various fees. The buyer is not charged a fee when they buy. However, the fees the seller pays are inevitably passed onto their buyers in the sales price. In other words, the seller's overhead is a component of the pricing. Because the fees are so high, the sales prices are significantly higher as well. Indeed,, I've found 1stDibs prices to be amongst the highest in the industry. However, there is no separate fee for buyers.
> 
> I don't know about the auctions, but if it says there's no premium and no fee, there's no premium or fee! Best of luck of whatever you're bidding on.


Thank you!
I saw a branded pieces of jewelry (sold by the brand who made it) at an auction starting at a third of the retail price!
Nobody bid on it last week and it’s back for auction.
Since it’s an auction not sure if i should contact the designer to ask for a further discount from the starting price.
I never purchased anything on the site. I agree the prices are high but I have seen some good deals on vintage pieces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Thank you so much @etoupebirkin for the recommendation. I love the necklace you posted!  Two TPF friends and I made it to bulgari, but not yet to Verdura or Seaman Schepps. @EpiFanatic, I love H Stern items that I have seen in print ads, but until today had never gone in. The designs are modern and beautiful and the tourmalines and Rubilites are gorgeous ! Thank you for the recommendation
> 
> @wantitneedit, I would advise anyone considering a Verdura cuff or bracelet to try on every variation available (there are a great many). Some look better than others, and the bracelet style suited my build and girth far better than the cuffs  DH didn’t pick specific stones


Yay!  You had a chance to visit?  Glad you liked it.  Their styles are fun and cool. When my DH went to Brazil I was tempted to ask him to pick me up something from there but it was too hard since I could not try it on. I’ve only been to two H stern boutiques. They had one in Vegas which they closed and the one in NYC. There was a two stone smoky quartz and pink quartz cobblestone ring that I liked five years ago that I never bought that still haunts me. It would completely dwarf my hand but I still loved it.  It’s probably my imaginary self wearing it.


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> There was a two stone smoky quartz and pink quartz cobblestone


This sounds amazingly beautiful. Perhaps if you asked H Stern about one, the company could find one or make it? 
hugs


----------



## Happyish

stephbb9 said:


> Thank you!
> I saw a branded pieces of jewelry (sold by the brand who made it) at an auction starting at a third of the retail price!
> Nobody bid on it last week and it’s back for auction.
> Since it’s an auction not sure if i should contact the designer to ask for a further discount from the starting price.
> I never purchased anything on the site. I agree the prices are high but I have seen some good deals on vintage pieces.


On the other hand . . . about buying off the site. The few times I've done so, I've had issues where the piece has not been as described and then it's a fight to return. There is no uniform or consistent return policy on 1stDibs, however, most sellers offer at least a 3-day return option if not more. So check. This should afford sufficient time to decide if you like the item and/or have the piece evaluated.

With some branded jewelry, you may be familiar with the piece already, and have tried it so it's not a big risk to buy off-site. With others, it's a shot in the dark--you've never tried it, let alone seen it. The scale of the pieces are sometimes different than anticipated, as well as the quality, and sellers can be selective in the photos they post. I always ask for more pictures, including modeling shots from a distance so I can gauge relative size. But even then, there can be surprises, particularly with quality as I've found the hard way, the photos showing cracks, chips or occlusions are often omitted from the listing, not to mention that color can be enhanced. These omissions along with selective editing, can make a piece appear significantly better than it is IRL, and it applies equally to branded and unbranded jewelry. A lot of people won't see insignificant (or even significant damage), but if you're like me, that's all I see. And those things certainly effect value.

So my question for you, if you buy off the site and don't like the piece, do you have recourse? Does the seller have a return policy and what is it? Is there a "restocking fee?" 1stDibs does not allow these.

I have learned the hard-way, that it's better to spend a little more for the peace of mind. 1stDibs has seller protection and if I am not sure of what I'm getting, I'm always thinking of the worst-case-scenario. Also, if the seller is overseas that adds a whole layer of complexity should I need or want to return.

I believe with the auctions you can reach out to the seller and still negotiate a price. However, once you go through 1stDibs--with even a preliminary inquiry, your seller can't sell off 1stDibs, otherwise they run of the risk of being kicked-off. So you're stuck on the forum even if you've done nothing more than ask a question.


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Yay!  You had a chance to visit?  Glad you liked it.  Their styles are fun and cool. When my DH went to Brazil I was tempted to ask him to pick me up something from there but it was too hard since I could not try it on. I’ve only been to two H stern boutiques. They had one in Vegas which they closed and the one in NYC. There was a two stone smoky quartz and pink quartz cobblestone ring that I liked five years ago that I never bought that still haunts me. It would completely dwarf my hand but I still loved it.  It’s probably my imaginary self wearing it.


They may still have one . . . you never know. If it's haunting you, it's certainly worth the inquiry.


----------



## DS2006

stephbb9 said:


> Hi!
> Can you please clarify about the 1st dibs fee? I was going to bid on an auction there and it says that there’s no premium and no fee.
> Thank you!





stephbb9 said:


> Thank you!
> I saw a branded pieces of jewelry (sold by the brand who made it) at an auction starting at a third of the retail price!
> Nobody bid on it last week and it’s back for auction.
> Since it’s an auction not sure if i should contact the designer to ask for a further discount from the starting price.
> I never purchased anything on the site. I agree the prices are high but I have seen some good deals on vintage pieces.


Thanks to @Happyish for explaining that the seller is the one who pays the fees which makes your purchase price higher.  I agree that you need to be very sure if there is a written return policy on anything you should by via auction or on their site.


----------



## etoupebirkin

EpiFanatic said:


> Yay!  You had a chance to visit?  Glad you liked it.  Their styles are fun and cool. When my DH went to Brazil I was tempted to ask him to pick me up something from there but it was too hard since I could not try it on. I’ve only been to two H stern boutiques. They had one in Vegas which they closed and the one in NYC. There was a two stone smoky quartz and pink quartz cobblestone ring that I liked five years ago that I never bought that still haunts me. It would completely dwarf my hand but I still loved it.  It’s probably my imaginary self wearing it.


You should also keep an eye for this ring on TRR. Here’s one that recently sold with Amethyst and Smoky Quartz, but I’ve seen it with Rose Quartz too. H Stern is one of my regular searches there.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

880 said:


> OMG, how gorgeous! Thank you so much! I haven’t gone on first dibs or Lang’s, but I will now. Some kind TPFers have pointed me to some on line resources too! i am sure many of these beauties are above my price range ans lifestyle, but cannot wait to click on the links! Hugs
> 
> I decided to pick up the David yurman double ring while waiting to see if Bulgari can come up with a serpenti tubogas necklace. The DY is cute for everyday (plus I’m going jewelry shopping tomorrow with two TPF gals so will get professional styling tips from my Bulgari SA and others lol ) and less expensive than some pieces from chanel or dior RTW. David yurman double ring; Verdura Belperron corne earrings and maltese cross cuff; VCA six motif gmop; Bulgari tubogas serpenti PG bracelet. With Foundrae mixed oversized chain and charm necklace. And, the David yurman sculpture in the NY flagship. I am not planning on wearing this much metal outside the house IRL; DH thinks the double ring is best alone on one hand with the Maltese cross cuff alone on the other (second to last pic)   He is voting for the Bulgari serpenti tubogas necklace, and perhaps a different Maltese cross cuff (A future date).
> 
> thank you all for weighing in! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5412680
> View attachment 5412675
> View attachment 5412677
> View attachment 5412679
> View attachment 5412681
> View attachment 5412704
> View attachment 5412705


@880 — I really love those corne earclips! They are truly divine!


----------



## 880

SpicyTuna13 said:


> @880 — I really love those corne earclips! They are truly divine!


Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> This sounds amazingly beautiful. Perhaps if you asked H Stern about one, the company could find one or make it?
> hugs





Happyish said:


> They may still have one . . . you never know. If it's haunting you, it's certainly worth the inquiry.





etoupebirkin said:


> You should also keep an eye for this ring on TRR. Here’s one that recently sold with Amethyst and Smoky Quartz, but I’ve seen it with Rose Quartz too. H Stern is one of my regular searches there.



Thank you for the search and encouragement ladies.  TBH, the issue of greatest concern is actually the size of the ring.  The stones are quite sizeable, and even when angled across the top of the finger, the take up a lot of horizontal real estate.  I would need to size it down to a five and my gut tells me that even if they did, it would fit awkwardly on my finger.  I saw it on ebay once, and inquired about sizing, and the seller was dubious whether sizing down to a five would make it practical/comfortable for daily wear.  I mean, it's possible to do it, but will it scratch the sides of the adjacent fingers?  I would have to try on some derivation of it again IRL at some point to see.  Maybe if I go to NYC's H. Stern at some point.  Maybe they will have another version of the cobblestone ring that works better for small fingers.

@etoupebirkin thanks for the hint on TRR.  I have never perused their site because I heard some not so great things regarding authenticity.  But it's worth a look.  Not too many sites carry H Stern.  And the ring you posted was the one, except with pink.  LOL.  Back then they had it in different stones too.  And they had a 3 stone version, two on one side and one big one on the other.


----------



## 880

DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend

I tried on some vintage Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony

Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s fluted rock crystal ring from Eleuteri (reminded me of Belperrons carved chalcedony or rock crystal rings, but at a fraction of the price which is good enough for me)

Wander France necklace (first three pics). I also tried on, but did not purchase, an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer ended up purchasing .








here the eleuteri rock crystal ring with my own ring and earrings. diamond onyx ring from my mom and corne earrings by Verdura Belperron. The rock crystal ring is set in brushed white gold, but the reflection off my skin and surrounding light, IDK, make it look like YG. In sunlight, the rock crystal is lit and not as gray  





@EpiFanatic, I know I was supposed to get back to you re the specs of the diamond onyx, but several jewelers said it’s hard to tell within the setting and just advised me to enjoy it. I was told it wasn’t a OEC or OMC but it was hand cut with a flat culet. There is apparently a big chip (one of the jewelers offered to rotate or reset at some point lol.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend
> 
> I tried on some Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony
> Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s rock crystal ring from Eleuteri
> 
> Wander necklace (first three pics). I also tried on an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer is getting.
> View attachment 5418645
> View attachment 5418646
> View attachment 5418647
> View attachment 5418649
> View attachment 5418650
> View attachment 5418651


I like the Wander on you and the bracelet! Eleuteri has the most amazing pieces. I love the ring on you and it will be so versatile.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend
> 
> I tried on some Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony
> Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s rock crystal ring from Eleuteri
> 
> Wander necklace (first three pics). I also tried on an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer is getting.
> View attachment 5418645
> View attachment 5418646
> View attachment 5418647
> View attachment 5418649
> View attachment 5418650
> View attachment 5418651
> 
> 
> here the eleuteri rock crystal ring (the closest I will ever get to my fantasy Michelin man ring by Suzanne Belperron); and my own diamond onyx ring from my mom; and my corne earrings by Verdura Belperron
> 
> View attachment 5418660
> View attachment 5418658
> View attachment 5418657
> 
> @EpiFanatic, I know I was supposed to get back to you re the specs of the diamond onyx, but several jewelers said it’s hard to tell within the setting and just advised me to enjoy it. I was told it wasn’t a OEC or OMC but it was hand cut with a flat culet. There is apparently a big chip (one of the jewelers offered to rotate or reset at some point lol.


Both the necklace and ring look great on you!  Congratulations on your new pieces!


----------



## 880

@Happyish, @BigAkoya , @EpiFanatic , thank you so much for your kind words. I’ve learned so much on this forum, not the least from you all. Hugs


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend
> 
> I tried on some Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony
> Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s rock crystal ring from Eleuteri
> 
> Wander necklace (first three pics). I also tried on an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer is getting.
> View attachment 5418645
> View attachment 5418646
> View attachment 5418647
> View attachment 5418649
> View attachment 5418650
> View attachment 5418651
> 
> 
> here the eleuteri rock crystal ring (the closest I will ever get to my fantasy Michelin man ring by Suzanne Belperron); and my own diamond onyx ring from my mom; and my corne earrings by Verdura Belperron
> 
> View attachment 5418660
> View attachment 5418658
> View attachment 5418657
> 
> @EpiFanatic, I know I was supposed to get back to you re the specs of the diamond onyx, but several jewelers said it’s hard to tell within the setting and just advised me to enjoy it. I was told it wasn’t a OEC or OMC but it was hand cut with a flat culet. There is apparently a big chip (one of the jewelers offered to rotate or reset at some point lol.


Someone say rock crystal?  Love that ring.  What a statement that goes with EVERYTHING. Love it. Your necklace is giving me serious cleopatra vibes. You’re rocking it. The bracelet is super cool and seems very wearable. Congratulations on such awesome one of a kind finds. Thanks for sharing. I’m not surprised it’s hand cut. And flat culet still says OEC to me. But whatever it is, it looks killer in that setting.  You should wear the heck out of that gorgeous ring.  Love how all these bold pieces look on you.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend
> 
> I tried on some vintage Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony
> 
> Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s fluted rock crystal ring from Eleuteri (reminded me of Belperrons carved chalcedony or rock crystal rings, but at a fraction of the price which is good enough for me)
> 
> Wander France necklace (first three pics). I also tried on, but did not purchase, an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer ended up purchasing .
> View attachment 5418645
> View attachment 5418646
> View attachment 5418647
> View attachment 5418649
> View attachment 5418650
> View attachment 5418651
> 
> 
> here the eleuteri rock crystal ring with my own ring and earrings. diamond onyx ring from my mom and corne earrings by Verdura Belperron. The rock crystal ring is set in brushed white gold, but the reflection off my skin and surrounding light, IDK, make it look like YG. In sunlight, the rock crystal is lit and not as gray
> 
> View attachment 5418660
> View attachment 5418658
> View attachment 5418657
> 
> @EpiFanatic, I know I was supposed to get back to you re the specs of the diamond onyx, but several jewelers said it’s hard to tell within the setting and just advised me to enjoy it. I was told it wasn’t a OEC or OMC but it was hand cut with a flat culet. There is apparently a big chip (one of the jewelers offered to rotate or reset at some point lol.


Congratulations on your new acquisitions!!! They are gorgeous!!  They look beautiful with your other pieces.  You have such a good eye as to what works with your current jewelry and wardrobe.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on your new acquisitions!!! They are gorgeous!!  They look beautiful with your other pieces.  You have such a good eye as to what works with your current jewelry and wardrobe.


Thank you so much! I’ve learned a lot from everyone here. Hugs

a link to some of eleuteri ‘s vintage VCA (for some reason the VCA search doesn’t open up, but you can click on the VCA bubble to see all the stuff 





						Collection - Eleuteri
					






					eleuteri.nyc
				




and a link to a David Webb VCA collaboration watch (at the very least, an interesting idea)








						Van Cleef-David Webb Unique Leopard Diamond Watch - Eleuteri
					

An important Leopard watch-bracelet encrusted with fine white and brown diamonds and emerald eyes, fruit of a collaboration or client special order between VCA and David Webb; the leopard part being Webb and the watch part VCA. Circa 1970s




					eleuteri.nyc
				




thank you @glamourbag for your kind words below! Hugs


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend
> 
> I tried on some vintage Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony
> 
> Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s fluted rock crystal ring from Eleuteri (reminded me of Belperrons carved chalcedony or rock crystal rings, but at a fraction of the price which is good enough for me)
> 
> Wander France necklace (first three pics). I also tried on, but did not purchase, an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer ended up purchasing .
> View attachment 5418645
> View attachment 5418646
> View attachment 5418647
> View attachment 5418649
> View attachment 5418650
> View attachment 5418651
> 
> 
> here the eleuteri rock crystal ring with my own ring and earrings. diamond onyx ring from my mom and corne earrings by Verdura Belperron. The rock crystal ring is set in brushed white gold, but the reflection off my skin and surrounding light, IDK, make it look like YG. In sunlight, the rock crystal is lit and not as gray
> 
> View attachment 5418660
> View attachment 5418658
> View attachment 5418657
> 
> @EpiFanatic, I know I was supposed to get back to you re the specs of the diamond onyx, but several jewelers said it’s hard to tell within the setting and just advised me to enjoy it. I was told it wasn’t a OEC or OMC but it was hand cut with a flat culet. There is apparently a big chip (one of the jewelers offered to rotate or reset at some point lol.


Oh you picked great pieces. The necklace is such a statement and this ring!!!!!!! It is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend
> 
> I tried on some vintage Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony
> 
> Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s fluted rock crystal ring from Eleuteri (reminded me of Belperrons carved chalcedony or rock crystal rings, but at a fraction of the price which is good enough for me)
> 
> Wander France necklace (first three pics). I also tried on, but did not purchase, an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer ended up purchasing .
> View attachment 5418645
> View attachment 5418646
> View attachment 5418647
> View attachment 5418649
> View attachment 5418650
> View attachment 5418651
> 
> 
> here the eleuteri rock crystal ring with my own ring and earrings. diamond onyx ring from my mom and corne earrings by Verdura Belperron. The rock crystal ring is set in brushed white gold, but the reflection off my skin and surrounding light, IDK, make it look like YG. In sunlight, the rock crystal is lit and not as gray
> 
> View attachment 5418660
> View attachment 5418658
> View attachment 5418657
> 
> @EpiFanatic, I know I was supposed to get back to you re the specs of the diamond onyx, but several jewelers said it’s hard to tell within the setting and just advised me to enjoy it. I was told it wasn’t a OEC or OMC but it was hand cut with a flat culet. There is apparently a big chip (one of the jewelers offered to rotate or reset at some point lol.


Love the necklace.  I think it’s perfect for you. The ring is pretty cool too. I bet it shimmers in a really wonderful way. Congrats on all your choices. Would love to go jewelry shopping with you any time.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Love the necklace.  I think it’s perfect for you. The ring is pretty cool too. I bet it shimmers in a really wonderful way. Congrats on all your choices. Would love to go jewelry shopping with you any time.


Me too!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @etoupebirkin and @Happyish ! Hugs


----------



## Notorious Pink

I really love that necklace, @880 ! It’s beautiful!!!


----------



## 880

thank you so much for your kind words @Notorious Pink ! You know how much I adore your taste  hugs



BigAkoya said:


> @Happyish By the way, you are a jewelry lover and a book lover.  Get this book… it is amazing. So many pieces for inspiration to build a jewelry collection.
> 
> Oscar Heyman: The Jewelers’ Jeweler https://www.amazon.com/dp/0878468366/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_A8WRQ95JCMHFKC7AE85N



@BigAkoya , I tried this on at Seaman Schepps a few weeks ago. I didn’t ask the price, and its much simpler than birds. But it felt like cool, smooth, heavy silk on my wrist. I did ask if it was heyman, and I’m embarrassed to say, I forgot the answer. second pic is at home with my necklace (a vintage, nicely weighty, Wander France necklace from Briony Raymond). To be clear, I tried on but do not own the mystery set sapphire bracelet. I just purchased Wander france necklace. Both are vintage from reputable sources. If you spend some time talking to proprietors who love vintage, it becomes clear that it’s a very small world and you can learn a great deal about artisans; old jewelry houses;  precious materials and craft. It’s fun


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> thank you so much for your kind words @Notorious Pink ! You know how much I adore your taste  hugs
> 
> 
> 
> @BigAkoya , I tried this on at Seaman Schepps a few weeks ago. I didn’t ask the price, and its much simpler than birds. But it felt like cool, smooth, heavy silk on my wrist. I did ask if it was heyman, and I’m embarrassed to say, I forgot the answer. second pic is at home with my necklace (a vintage, nicely weighty, Wander France necklace from Briony Raymond). To be clear, I tried on but do not own the mystery set sapphire bracelet. I just purchased Wander france necklace. Both are vintage from reputable sources. If you spend some time talking to proprietors who love vintage, it becomes clear that it’s a very small world and you can learn a great deal about artisans; old jewelry houses;  precious materials and craft. It’s fun
> 
> View attachment 5419975
> View attachment 5419982


That bracelet is absolutely stunning!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> thank you so much for your kind words @Notorious Pink ! You know how much I adore your taste  hugs
> 
> 
> 
> @BigAkoya , I tried this on at Seaman Schepps a few weeks ago. I didn’t ask the price, and its much simpler than birds. But it felt like cool, smooth, heavy silk on my wrist. I did ask if it was heyman, and I’m embarrassed to say, I forgot the answer. second pic is at home with my necklace (a vintage, nicely weighty, Wander France necklace from Briony Raymond). To be clear, I tried on but do not own the mystery set sapphire bracelet. I just purchased Wander france necklace. Both are vintage from reputable sources. If you spend some time talking to proprietors who love vintage, it becomes clear that it’s a very small world and you can learn a great deal about artisans; old jewelry houses;  precious materials and craft. It’s fun
> 
> View attachment 5419975
> View attachment 5419982


I love the bracelet!  Your necklace looks gorgeous on you!  Collar necklaces are definitely your look... great vibe! 

On vintage, I was in Newport this weekend, so I decided to check out an antique & vintage jewelry store.  I have never been to one, but it was definitely not what I was expecting.  No branded or fine jewelry, just old junk to my simple eyes.  
I was naively hoping some local residents might have sold some of their old/family pieces to this store.  Nope, no Gilded-Age jewelry!   

They had a lot of old pieces with very dainty stones.  I also saw some pieces that looked very old and antique, but the stones looked brand new. Perhaps the original stone was lost. 

I did not ask as I was not interested in anything at that store.  I am sure it was a cheesy vintage store and not a typical high-end one. A total bust!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I love the bracelet!  Your necklace looks gorgeous on you!  Collar necklaces are definitely your look... great vibe!
> 
> On vintage, I was in Newport this weekend, so I decided to check out an antique & vintage jewelry store.  I have never been to one, but it was definitely not what I was expecting.  No branded or fine jewelry, just old junk to my simple eyes.
> I was naively hoping some local residents might have sold some of their old/family pieces to this store.  Nope, no Gilded-Age jewelry!
> 
> They had a lot of old pieces with very dainty stones.  I also saw some pieces that looked very old and antique, but the stones looked brand new. Perhaps the original stone was lost.
> 
> I did not ask as I was not interested in anything at that store.  I am sure it was a cheesy vintage store and not a typical high-end one. A total bust!



Thank you so much! I’m so sorry you didn’t find a great place in Newport. I am a bit of a wimp, and prefer to go to well known dealers first (as I’m a beginner).

I had never heard of Wander France until I purchased my necklace (then I googled Wander France and came up with both Wander and co. And Robert Wander, and auction results and some history. i am amazed at the weight and quality of the piece. And the fact that the diamonds aren’t pave. and that the clasp is hidden in the center of a gold segment with a concealed safety. And, it’s comfortable to wear.

The processi am going through re learning about jewelers is a bit like how I started buying deadstock (new condition older vintage clothing. You find designers or brands (Norman Norell, Donald brooks, adel Simpson); names of defunct boutiques (Nan Duskin, Ultimo, etc) and start searching for information and styles; fashion details; or material and types of items. . .

by the way, TRR seems to have some interesting, well priced (though I’d have to compare more to really determine this) Henry Dunay sabi scratched technique pieces. Some of the shapes make me think of Belperron.

@BigAkoya , the next time you are thinking of vintage, perhaps take a look at eleuteri
i don’t know if this might yield some names for a gilded age search


and, sometimes I try to learn about the creative process of someone whose work I don’t really understand or like, for example








						Groundbreaking Jeweler: Margaret De Patta | American Craft Council
					

We talked to curators Ursula Ilse-Neuman and Julie Muñiz about jewelry artist Margaret De Patta's retrospective.




					www.craftcouncil.org
				



because that might give me a different viewpoint


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you so much! I’m so sorry you didn’t find a great place in Newport. I am a bit of a wimp, and prefer to go to well known dealers first (as I’m a beginner).
> 
> I had never heard of Wander France until I purchased my necklace


I'm a wimp too.  I need to go to a real dealer in NYC and try again.  
Your necklace is truly gorgeous.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I'm a wimp too.  I need to go to a real dealer in NYC and try again.
> Your necklace is truly gorgeous.


You do. There are some fabulous jewelers who specialize in high-end vintage and newer preowned jewelry, much of it branded. I've been to shops where each piece is more glorious than the next. It was unfortunate this was such a poor experience. Don't give up.


----------



## EpiFanatic

If you're in NYC in October, this show is not to be missed.  Amazing stuff, but the hunt is most of the fun.  Well, I'm looking for the Antique Watch and Jewelry Show and the website does not announce the date.  It should be in October and the NYCjaws website shows a date that sounds about right.  I haven't been in about 4 years, so I don't know what happened during the pandemic.






						New York City Jewelry & Watch Show
					






					www.nycjaws.com


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> If you're in NYC in October, this show is not to be missed.  Amazing stuff, but the hunt is most of the fun.  Well, I'm looking for the Antique Watch and Jewelry Show and the website does not announce the date.  It should be in October and the NYCjaws website shows a date that sounds about right.  I haven't been in about 4 years, so I don't know what happened during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York City Jewelry & Watch Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nycjaws.com


@880 @DoggieBags


----------



## Happyish

Happyish said:


> You do. There are some fabulous jewelers who specialize in high-end vintage and newer preowned jewelry, much of it branded. I've been to shops where each piece is more glorious than the next. It was unfortunate this was such a poor experience. Don't give up.





BigAkoya said:


> I'm a wimp too.  I need to go to a real dealer in NYC and try again.
> Your necklace is truly gorgeous.


If you haven't gone to any of the shows--the big ones, they're a must. The antique watch and jewelry show in Las Vegas starts this weekend. It's about four days of bling and bigger and blingiier bling than you've ever seen in your life, and I know you've seen a lot of bling. It also takes place in Miami in February? and there's another in New York. 

I've been to both Vegas and Miami. Miami, if I recall was smaller than Vegas. 

The variety of merchandise is dazzling. The individual dealers have booths. Then there are the pocket-jewelers roaming around. There is no rhyme or reason--it's like a big bazaar of nothing but vintage, preowned, and used jewelry ranging from the very finest--think Marie Antoinette's jewels (probably). to multi-million dollar Van Cleef & Arpels creations including full sets (Yafa Jewelry comes to mind), to drek. Do you want an Alhambra necklace in jade? You can probably find it. Do you want old Verdura? It's there. Do you want a vintage Schulumberger enamel bracelet--which color? You can probably find it . . . and so on and so on.

This is a trade show for dealers to buy and sell, but it's also open to the public. There's a nominal admission fee but if you know a dealer they'll usually comp you. It's incredibly fun and overwhelming. The only show to rival it is the Antiques Biennial in Europe. 

You love museum collections. This jewelry show is amongst the best in the world--and everything's for sale! So plan on going. Even if you don't buy anything it's an education and a blast! Bring your loupe (although you can buy them there) and really, really comfortable shoes, Dr. Scholl's, and a bathing suit for the pool to calm down. For one, you can't see the end of one corridor from another there's that much, and two, the range and breadth of jewelry is so dazzling and exciting it's physically exhausting. Hence, the bathing suit.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> If you haven't gone to any of the shows--the big ones, they're a must. The antique watch and jewelry show in Las Vegas starts this weekend. It's about four days of bling and bigger and blingiier bling than you've ever seen in your life, and I know you've seen a lot of bling. It also takes place in Miami in February? and there's another in New York.
> 
> I've been to both Vegas and Miami. Miami, if I recall was smaller than Vegas.
> 
> The variety of merchandise is dazzling. The individual dealers have booths. Then there are the pocket-jewelers roaming around. There is no rhyme or reason--it's like a big bazaar of nothing but vintage, preowned, and used jewelry ranging from the very finest--think Marie Antoinette's jewels (probably). to multi-million dollar Van Cleef & Arpels creations including full sets (Yafa Jewelry comes to mind), to drek. Do you want an Alhambra necklace in jade? You can probably find it. Do you want old Verdura? It's there. Do you want a vintage Schulumberger enamel bracelet--which color? You can probably find it . . . and so on and so on.
> 
> This is a trade show for dealers to buy and sell, but it's also open to the public. There's a nominal admission fee but if you know a dealer they'll usually comp you. It's incredibly fun and overwhelming. The only show to rival it is the Antiques Biennial in Europe.
> 
> You love museum collections. This jewelry show is amongst the best in the world--and everything's for sale! So plan on going. Even if you don't buy anything it's an education and a blast! Bring your loupe (although you can buy them there) and really, really comfortable shoes, Dr. Scholl's, and a bathing suit for the pool to calm down. For one, you can't see the end of one corridor from another there's that much, and two, the range and breadth of jewelry is so dazzling and exciting it's physically exhausting. Hence, the bathing suit.


The timing of this show sucks. I so wanna go to Vegas but work has a  line every year. They’ve got to make it after 6/15 some day.


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> The timing of this show sucks. I so wanna go to Vegas but work has a  line every year. They’ve got to make it after 6/15 some day.


Have you ever been?

I wanted to go too. I would have gone, but I also know it's like being on a diet and walking into a candy store and sometimes it's best not to know what you're missing. I know for me, it also puts my wants on a whole different scale. It makes my wish-list seem so plebeian. 

On the other hand, there's always New York or Miami!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> If you haven't gone to any of the shows--the big ones, they're a must. The antique watch and jewelry show in Las Vegas starts this weekend. It's about four days of bling and bigger and blingiier bling than you've ever seen in your life, and I know you've seen a lot of bling. It also takes place in Miami in February? and there's another in New York.
> 
> I've been to both Vegas and Miami. Miami, if I recall was smaller than Vegas.
> 
> The variety of merchandise is dazzling. The individual dealers have booths. Then there are the pocket-jewelers roaming around. There is no rhyme or reason--it's like a big bazaar of nothing but vintage, preowned, and used jewelry ranging from the very finest--think Marie Antoinette's jewels (probably). to multi-million dollar Van Cleef & Arpels creations including full sets (Yafa Jewelry comes to mind), to drek. Do you want an Alhambra necklace in jade? You can probably find it. Do you want old Verdura? It's there. Do you want a vintage Schulumberger enamel bracelet--which color? You can probably find it . . . and so on and so on.
> 
> This is a trade show for dealers to buy and sell, but it's also open to the public. There's a nominal admission fee but if you know a dealer they'll usually comp you. It's incredibly fun and overwhelming. The only show to rival it is the Antiques Biennial in Europe.
> 
> You love museum collections. This jewelry show is amongst the best in the world--and everything's for sale! So plan on going. Even if you don't buy anything it's an education and a blast! Bring your loupe (although you can buy them there) and really, really comfortable shoes, Dr. Scholl's, and a bathing suit for the pool to calm down. For one, you can't see the end of one corridor from another there's that much, and two, the range and breadth of jewelry is so dazzling and exciting it's physically exhausting. Hence, the bathing suit.


Is it this show?   FAQ | (lasvegasantiquejewelryandwatchshow.com)
It says it is trade only and not open to the public.

By the way, if you like colored gems, AGTA in Tucson is the bomb!  It is trade only, not open to the public, but I was able to get in once.   Wow... we are talking million dollar stones.  Just the stone!  It's breathtaking.  They also have million dollar finished pieces too for sale.    

Of course not everything is super expensive, and there are top quality stones that one can still purchase.
If you have a dealer that you are close with, you can probably get in.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Is it this show?   FAQ | (lasvegasantiquejewelryandwatchshow.com)
> It says it is trade only and not open to the public.


Yes. Maybe they changed the rules, but an exhibitor can provide a pass. But if I haven't registered in advance,, I've gone to the main desk and have been issued a pass. You could probably get in w your GIA credentials.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Is it this show?   FAQ | (lasvegasantiquejewelryandwatchshow.com)
> It says it is trade only and not open to the public.
> 
> By the way, if you like colored gems, AGTA in Tucson is the bomb!  It is trade only, not open to the public, but I was able to get in once.   Wow... we are talking million dollar stones.  Just the stone!  It's breathtaking.  They also have million dollar finished pieces too for sale.
> 
> Of course not everything is super expensive, and there are top quality stones that one can still purchase.
> If you have a dealer that you are close with, you can probably get in.


This allows you to register for complimentary access as an attendee.


			Why Attend |


----------



## stephbb9

Happyish said:


> If you haven't gone to any of the shows--the big ones, they're a must. The antique watch and jewelry show in Las Vegas starts this weekend. It's about four days of bling and bigger and blingiier bling than you've ever seen in your life, and I know you've seen a lot of bling. It also takes place in Miami in February? and there's another in New York.
> 
> I've been to both Vegas and Miami. Miami, if I recall was smaller than Vegas.
> 
> The variety of merchandise is dazzling. The individual dealers have booths. Then there are the pocket-jewelers roaming around. There is no rhyme or reason--it's like a big bazaar of nothing but vintage, preowned, and used jewelry ranging from the very finest--think Marie Antoinette's jewels (probably). to multi-million dollar Van Cleef & Arpels creations including full sets (Yafa Jewelry comes to mind), to drek. Do you want an Alhambra necklace in jade? You can probably find it. Do you want old Verdura? It's there. Do you want a vintage Schulumberger enamel bracelet--which color? You can probably find it . . . and so on and so on.
> 
> This is a trade show for dealers to buy and sell, but it's also open to the public. There's a nominal admission fee but if you know a dealer they'll usually comp you. It's incredibly fun and overwhelming. The only show to rival it is the Antiques Biennial in Europe.
> 
> You love museum collections. This jewelry show is amongst the best in the world--and everything's for sale! So plan on going. Even if you don't buy anything it's an education and a blast! Bring your loupe (although you can buy them there) and really, really comfortable shoes, Dr. Scholl's, and a bathing suit for the pool to calm down. For one, you can't see the end of one corridor from another there's that much, and two, the range and breadth of jewelry is so dazzling and exciting it's physically exhausting. Hence, the bathing suit.


There was a gem show not too long ago in NJ. Very similar. I didn’t go as it sounded too much for wholesale and was scared of buying lots of lose stones without knowing what to do with! 
I look forward to the one you are talking about. Didn’t know about it! Love antique pieces with a story, rose cut and old mine diamonds, ect…


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> This allows you to register for complimentary access as an attendee.
> 
> 
> Why Attend |


Nope.  I just tried to register, and I was required to submit my business credentials showing I am in the trade.    
I have an idea though as I am a member of GIA and also AGTA, so maybe I can get in that way.


----------



## BigAkoya

stephbb9 said:


> There was a gem show not too long ago in NJ. Very similar. I didn’t go as it sounded too much for wholesale and was scared of buying lots of lose stones without knowing what to do with!
> I look forward to the one you are talking about. Didn’t know about it! Love antique pieces with a story, rose cut and old mine diamonds, ect…


Yes, you need to be careful at "open to the public" gem shows if you buy loose stones.  
There is a lot of junk at these shows.  If you are looking for fine gemstones, you definitely need to know the difference between an emerald that is $2,000 per carat stone vs. an emerald that is a $20,000 per carat stone before you buy.  At these shows, if it's too good to be true, it is not true!  No dealer will ever sell a fine stone for cheap.  
As FYI, loose stones are priced per carat, so the price you see is typically the price per carat, not total price.  

That said, if you are interested in colored gemstones, I highly recommend going to gem shows.  
I love love love colored gemstones, far more than boring diamonds .   I am sure you know, some fine gemstones such as rubies and emeralds cost more than diamonds (per carat).  

I think you will really enjoy the show.  The only way to learn is to see the stones in real life.  I went to my first show years ago, and that's when I fell in love with colored gemstones.  I had no idea what I was doing, I was so young.  I just walked around and asked to see stones.  I still remember, I purchased my first stone at this show.  I wanted to buy something, but I didn't want to get scammed.  I purchased a big blue topaz for $50!      
I gave the blue topaz away, but in hindsight, I should have kept it for the memories.  Or maybe not...it may have been fake colored glass.  I don't want to know!    

I hope you decide to go to a gemstone show for fun.  It is a priceless education to train your eye to know what's junk and what's not. This will help you when you purchase finished pieces too.  Every gemstone is unique; no two have the exact same hue or inclusions.  The more you see, the more your brain remembers and knows what to look for.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, you need to be careful at "open to the public" gem shows if you buy loose stones.
> There is a lot of junk at these shows.  If you are looking for fine gemstones, you definitely need to know the difference between an emerald that is $2,000 per carat stone vs. an emerald that is a $20,000 per carat stone before you buy.  At these shows, if it's too good to be true, it is not true!  No dealer will ever sell a fine stone for cheap.
> As FYI, loose stones are priced per carat, so the price you see is typically the price per carat, not total price.
> 
> That said, if you are interested in colored gemstones, I highly recommend going to gem shows.
> I love love love colored gemstones, far more than boring diamonds .   I am sure you know, some fine gemstones such as rubies and emeralds cost more than diamonds (per carat).
> 
> I think you will really enjoy the show.  The only way to learn is to see the stones in real life.  I went to my first show years ago, and that's when I fell in love with colored gemstones.  I had no idea what I was doing, I was so young.  I just walked around and asked to see stones.  I still remember, I purchased my first stone at this show.  I wanted to buy something, but I didn't want to get scammed.  I purchased a big blue topaz for $50!
> I gave the blue topaz away, but in hindsight, I should have kept it for the memories.  Or maybe not...it may have been fake colored glass.  I don't want to know!
> 
> I hope you decide to go to a gemstone show for fun.  It is a priceless education to train your eye to know what's junk and what's not. This will help you when you purchase finished pieces too.  Every gemstone is unique; no two have the exact same hue or inclusions.  The more you see, the more your brain remembers and knows what to look for.



I am a complete newb with colored gemstones but I love ogling at them! I have no idea what to look for but I love seeing the color, sparkle, and shine at past jewelry exhibitions. Do you have recommendations on which gemstone shows in the US that are your favorites to go to?


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> The timing of this show sucks. I so wanna go to Vegas but work has a  line every year. They’ve got to make it after 6/15 some day.


We need to go sometime! It would be so much fun! That would be an amazing tPF meetup. I wouldn’t think the admission for trade only would be a huge barrier, because I feel like at least one of the jewelers we have worked with would extend an invite under their name if that’s all it takes since they are all there now for the most part!


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> I am a complete newb with colored gemstones but I love ogling at them! I have no idea what to look for but I love seeing the color, sparkle, and shine at past jewelry exhibitions. Do you have recommendations on which gemstone shows in the US that are your favorites to go to?


The big one in the US that is the reference is Tucson.  The Tucson gem show is actually a show of shows (over 20 shows I think).
A great show among the Tucson gem shows to learn about gemstones is the Tucson Gem and Mineral Show (TGMS).  It is the original show that started the big "Tucson gem show" event.

As you know, with colored gemstones, it is all about the color.  Sparkle is for diamonds, and color is for gemstones.  When you look at colored gemstones, don't just do a quick glance and walk away.  Stare at the stone; see the difference in the hue for each color. No two stones are ever the same.  They may all look like red rubies, but nope... each is unique.  Split hairs when evaluating. Detail is important.  You'll then learn to know exactly what you like when choosing a colored gemstone.

As FYI, the high end show in Tucson is AGTA.  It is for the trade only.  I have only been to AGTA once.  Wow... the loose stones are gorgeous, and the finished pieces are beyond magnificent.  Many of the major brands that focus on colored gemstones are part of AGTA... Bayco, Picchiotti, JB Star, Robert Procop, Omi Prive.  You can't get into AGTA's gem show, but you can see these brands in jewelry stores, and the store will usually carry a few pieces.  Check them out too to look at the beautiful color.  If you like any of these brands (or similar brands), you can ask your jeweler when they go to Tucson to go to their booth and check out what's there. She can take photos and text you; she may also invite you as a guest.  Most independent jewelry stores go to Tucson to buy, and actually, that's how I found about Tucson.  My jeweler told me that's where they go to see new jewelry trends and buy pieces.  She also said she can text me photos of pieces from the brands I listed earlier.

There are many companies that sell colored gemstone pieces at all price points, so you can also start learning about stones by browsing your local stores.  Also, go to these websites of the companies above.  Even on the website, each stone in every piece is different. 

Yikes, sorry for the long off-topic post!    I get easily excited and want to share.  I will zip it and stay on topic.
I hope you fall in love with colored gemstones.  
VCA diamond bling is nice, but my heart goes to color gemstones.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> We need to go sometime! It would be so much fun! That would be an amazing tPF meetup. I wouldn’t think the admission for trade only would be a huge barrier, because I feel like at least one of the jewelers we have worked with would extend an invite under their name if that’s all it takes since they are all there now for the most part!


I looked at the names, and I don't recognize any.  I guess these are all used/antique dealers, which is the point of this event. 
The only one I recognize is Lang Antiques, from the posts in this thread.  
My guess is since you have purchased used/antique before, your vendor will easily invite you.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I looked at the names, and I don't recognize any.  I guess these are all used/antique dealers, which is the point of this event.
> The only one I recognize is Lang Antiques, from the posts in this thread.
> My guess is since you have purchased used/antique before, your vendor will easily invite you.


Yes, other than VCA items and a few other “brand names”, my jewelry collection is otherwise generally either true antiques or new designs using repurposed antique stones, and many of the jewelers I have purchased from  seem to attend these shows as a way to secure new items. Europe of course has much greater depth of antique jewelry than the USA does, so it is a chance for relatively bigger name USA jewelers to buy from those with a lesser known business but access to some very special pieces, whether a domestic dealer who purchases from estates, or items originating from Europe decades or centuries before the USA was founded. Like you, but to a lesser extent I am sure, I have a reasonable knowledge and ability to evaluate diamonds, but I still prefer to pay a markup to purchase from a reputable jewelry business who will act as a middleman between me and the small dealers, to guarantee the specifications and to offer aftercare if the pieces have any issues in the future. I love VCA, but I only need so many Alhambra, Frivole etc, so this is a rewarding way for me to own one-of-a-kind pieces that have history and a story to tell. To me, there is a huge difference between a “used” but standard piece of jewelry from this century that may offer a discount but no interest value at all and buying a true antique piece that has a history and a life of its own. As I have said before, I feel like it gives me the ability to own pieces that I might see in a museum detailing the jewelry and costume of a long-ago era in history, and take that piece home with me to wear and admire.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, other than VCA items and a few other “brand names”, my jewelry collection is otherwise generally either true antiques or new designs using repurposed antique stones, and many of the jewelers I have purchased from  seem to attend these shows as a way to secure new items. Europe of course has much greater depth of antique jewelry than the USA does, so it is a chance for relatively bigger name USA jewelers to buy from those with a lesser known business but access to some very special pieces, whether a domestic dealer who purchases from estates, or items originating from Europe decades or centuries before the USA was founded. Like you, but to a lesser extent I am sure, I have a reasonable knowledge and ability to evaluate diamonds, but I still prefer to pay a markup to purchase from a reputable jewelry business who will act as a middleman between me and the small dealers, to guarantee the specifications and to offer aftercare if the pieces have any issues in the future. I love VCA, but I only need so many Alhambra, Frivole etc, so this is a rewarding way for me to own one-of-a-kind pieces that have history and a story to tell. To me, there is a huge difference between a “used” but standard piece of jewelry from this century that may offer a discount but no interest value at all and buying a true antique piece that has a history and a life of its own. As I have said before, I feel like it gives me the ability to own pieces that I might see in a museum detailing the jewelry and costume of a long-ago era in history, and take that piece home with me to wear and admire.


You have me pumped up now with your post! Your description of used is how I have viewed used/antique... just a way to buy a piece on the cheap.  Your separation of used vs. antique hit home for me!  For me, no to "used", but yes to "antique!"
Wouldn't it be awesome to find an antique Cartier Art Deco emerald and onyx bracelet?!  Better yet...a piece that I saw in one of my Cartier books!   

Now I really want to go to this event!  These seem like the authentic antique shows vs. the cheesy antique shop I went to in Newport.   

I need to learn more about antique shopping! You have me excited now!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> You have me pumped up now with your post! Your description of used is how I have viewed used/antique... just a way to buy a piece on the cheap.  Your separation of used vs. antique hit home for me!  For me, no to "used", but yes to "antique!"
> Wouldn't it be awesome to find an antique Cartier Art Deco emerald and onyx bracelet?!  Better yet...a piece that I saw in one of my Cartier books!
> 
> Now I really want to go to this event!  These seem like the authentic antique shows vs. the cheesy antique shop I went to in Newport.
> 
> I need to learn more about antique shopping! You have me excited now!


You have seen inside my mind. In fact, the exact scenario I was thinking of when describing my feelings is how much more exciting and desirable it would be for me to purchase a historic Art Deco Cartier piece, a work of art and a piece of history, compared to driving over to a boutique or placing an phone order for yet another mass produced item that it beautiful and I may enjoy, but just have a different type of appreciation for.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> The big one in the US that is the reference is Tucson.  The Tucson gem show is actually a show of shows (over 20 shows I think).
> A great show among the Tucson gem shows to learn about gemstones is the Tucson Gem and Mineral Show (TGMS).  It is the original show that started the big "Tucson gem show" event.
> 
> As you know, with colored gemstones, it is all about the color.  Sparkle is for diamonds, and color is for gemstones.  When you look at colored gemstones, don't just do a quick glance and walk away.  Stare at the stone; see the difference in the hue for each color. No two stones are ever the same.  They may all look like red rubies, but nope... each is unique.  Split hairs when evaluating. Detail is important.  You'll then learn to know exactly what you like when choosing a colored gemstone.
> 
> As FYI, the high end show in Tucson is AGTA.  It is for the trade only.  I have only been to AGTA once.  Wow... the loose stones are gorgeous, and the finished pieces are beyond magnificent.  Many of the major brands that focus on colored gemstones are part of AGTA... Bayco, Picchiotti, JB Star, Robert Procop, Omi Prive.  You can't get into AGTA's gem show, but you can see these brands in jewelry stores, and the store will usually carry a few pieces.  Check them out too to look at the beautiful color.  If you like any of these brands (or similar brands), you can ask your jeweler when they go to Tucson to go to their booth and check out what's there. She can take photos and text you; she may also invite you as a guest.  Most independent jewelry stores go to Tucson to buy, and actually, that's how I found about Tucson.  My jeweler told me that's where they go to see new jewelry trends and buy pieces.  She also said she can text me photos of pieces from the brands I listed earlier.
> 
> There are many companies that sell colored gemstone pieces at all price points, so you can also start learning about stones by browsing your local stores.  Also, go to these websites of the companies above.  Even on the website, each stone in every piece is different.
> 
> Yikes, sorry for the long off-topic post!    I get easily excited and want to share.  I will zip it and stay on topic.
> I hope you fall in love with colored gemstones.
> VCA diamond bling is nice, but my heart goes to color gemstones.


 
Please don’t apologize for all the great info and references you gave! I truly appreciate it, thank you for your time  I always loved colored gemstones to look at but never knew what’s considered high quality depending on the stone. I need to do more research and also spend more time at the local jewelry shops to train my eyes. I will tell DH it’s for research and training purposes


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Is it this show?   FAQ | (lasvegasantiquejewelryandwatchshow.com)
> It says it is trade only and not open to the public.
> 
> By the way, if you like colored gems, AGTA in Tucson is the bomb!  It is trade only, not open to the public, but I was able to get in once.   Wow... we are talking million dollar stones.  Just the stone!  It's breathtaking.  They also have million dollar finished pieces too for sale.
> 
> Of course not everything is super expensive, and there are top quality stones that one can still purchase.
> If you have a dealer that you are close with, you can probably get in.



Briony Raymond is at the show in Vegas now and she is posting amaaaazing photos of her favorite pieces on her IG stories. 

I hope to go to that NY show in October and I hope that @880 and any of you NY-local TPFers come with me!


----------



## stephbb9

Thank you!
I love gemstones and have been making my own jewelry as a hobby since very young.
I buy the stones (not outrageous expensive) from reputable suppliers and work with silver sterling or gold plated findings. I don’t make very fancy things but I focus on the beauty of the stones in what I make. 
I also took a few metal smiths classes but I still have a lot more to learn!
However my favorites will always be diamonds and colored diamonds, especially pink diamonds!!! 

Sotheby’s in NYC often have auctions with exhibits called “Magnificent Jewels”. Anyone can go before the auction to admire (and try on) the jewelry and exceptional large diamonds they will sell. Some stones have an amazing story!



BigAkoya said:


> Yes, you need to be careful at "open to the public" gem shows if you buy loose stones.
> There is a lot of junk at these shows.  If you are looking for fine gemstones, you definitely need to know the difference between an emerald that is $2,000 per carat stone vs. an emerald that is a $20,000 per carat stone before you buy.  At these shows, if it's too good to be true, it is not true!  No dealer will ever sell a fine stone for cheap.
> As FYI, loose stones are priced per carat, so the price you see is typically the price per carat, not total price.
> 
> That said, if you are interested in colored gemstones, I highly recommend going to gem shows.
> I love love love colored gemstones, far more than boring diamonds .   I am sure you know, some fine gemstones such as rubies and emeralds cost more than diamonds (per carat).
> 
> I think you will really enjoy the show.  The only way to learn is to see the stones in real life.  I went to my first show years ago, and that's when I fell in love with colored gemstones.  I had no idea what I was doing, I was so young.  I just walked around and asked to see stones.  I still remember, I purchased my first stone at this show.  I wanted to buy something, but I didn't want to get scammed.  I purchased a big blue topaz for $50!
> I gave the blue topaz away, but in hindsight, I should have kept it for the memories.  Or maybe not...it may have been fake colored glass.  I don't want to know!
> 
> I hope you decide to go to a gemstone show for fun.  It is a priceless education to train your eye to know what's junk and what's not. This will help you when you purchase finished pieces too.  Every gemstone is unique; no two have the exact same hue or inclusions.  The more you see, the more your brain remembers and knows what to look for.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I totally trust Grace. She will be at the NYC show. She has a great eye.









						Vintage Jewelry Boutique | Engagement Rings | Jewels by Grace
					

Jewels by Grace is an online vintage jewelry boutique for all your shopping needs. You can buy antique jewelry or vintage engagement rings from our online store. located in Los Angeles.




					www.jewelsbygrace.com
				




Jogani’s stuff is out of this world but $$$


			https://jogani.com/


----------



## BigAkoya

stephbb9 said:


> Thank you!
> I love gemstones and have been making my own jewelry as a hobby since very young.
> I buy the stones (not outrageous expensive) from reputable suppliers and work with silver sterling or gold plated findings. I don’t make very fancy things but I focus on the beauty of the stones in what I make.
> I also took a few metal smiths classes but I still have a lot more to learn!
> However my favorites will always be diamonds and colored diamonds, especially pink diamonds!!!
> 
> Sotheby’s in NYC often have auctions with exhibits called “Magnificent Jewels”. Anyone can go before the auction to admire (and try on) the jewelry and exceptional large diamonds they will sell. Some stones have an amazing story!


Thank you for this! This is a great idea and more my style!  I am a very simple and focused shopper.  I know the brands I like and stick with them.  I'm not a person who likes to walk around and browse.  Add to the fact I am a newbie antique shopper, Sotheby's is an excellent idea, as I can focus on only the brands I like.  

On your jewelry hobby, wow... that's wonderful.  I am sure you make beautiful pieces.  I love how you take metalsmith classes.  I have always admired creative artists!  I am certain you know this, but in case not, there is a publication called Lapidary Journal Jewelry Artist that would be right up your alley.  It is all about lapidary, tools, metalsmithing with a lot of focus on silver.  There are even step by step instructions each month on how to create a piece.  Artists like yourself also submit photos/articles of their pieces. Here is a link to check it out in case you are not aware and might be interested:  Lapidary Journal Jewelry Artist Archives | Interweave

Knowing you are lover of gem stones and make jewelry, you would definitely love a gem show to make some of your pieces! 
Thanks again for the Sotheby's idea!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Yes. Maybe they changed the rules, but an exhibitor can provide a pass. But if I haven't registered in advance,, I've gone to the main desk and have been issued a pass. You could probably get in w your GIA credentials.


You are right... I was approved!  I submitted my application last night, and I received an approval email in my inbox today.  It's good to know for next year in case I get into this world of antiques.

I'm thinking the Sotheby's idea is more me.  Sounds better for newbies.  You're a pro, so antique shopping comes easy to you.  I've been to the Vegas Convention center, and I can almost visualize aisles and aisles of merchandise that I have no idea of what I'm looking at.     Thank you for this!  

This is such a fun thread!  I love the diverse topics (it's not just talk about the same VCA pieces).  
I especially love everyone sharing their perspective on their love of jewelry!


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> We need to go sometime! It would be so much fun! That would be an amazing tPF meetup.





nicole0612 said:


> o own one-of-a-kind pieces that have history and a story to tell.





nicole0612 said:


> Deco Cartier piece, a work of art and a piece of history,





Notorious Pink said:


> Briony Raymond is at the show in Vegas now and she is posting amaaaazing photos of her favorite pieces on her IG stories.
> 
> I hope to go to that NY show in October and I hope that @880 and any of you NY-local TPFers come with me!



Count me in! All this sounds amazing!
@EpiFanatic , will scroll on jewelsbygrace


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> I totally trust Grace. She will be at the NYC show. She has a great eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Jewelry Boutique | Engagement Rings | Jewels by Grace
> 
> 
> Jewels by Grace is an online vintage jewelry boutique for all your shopping needs. You can buy antique jewelry or vintage engagement rings from our online store. located in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewelsbygrace.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jogani’s stuff is out of this world but $$$
> 
> 
> https://jogani.com/



Thank you for sharing this seller. I went on the site for the first time . Adore the signed necklace section where there is a vintage VCA padlock necklace and a tubogas necklace by maubossin (of course everyone has to do their own level of due diligence on a purchase)


----------



## BigAkoya

@stephbb9 OMG... as you said... Magnificent Jewels is here!    Magnificent Jewels | | Sotheby's (sothebys.com)
I opened an account, uploaded the info they wanted, and ready to go. 
I have also received my "paddle number" for this auction.  This is like the movies where you see bidders raise a paddle!     
Shocking, but I already see pieces I like.  Before I dive in though, even though they are branded pieces, I emailed Sotheby's with several questions on the pieces.  I want to be sure I know the exact details so I am not disappointed or feel scammed.  

@880 I saw some Bulgari Monete pieces you might like, so maybe check it out.  
Good thing you like YG, and I like platinum; otherwise, our paddles might be duking it out!


----------



## stephbb9

Yeah!
Hope that you get some wonders at a great price!




BigAkoya said:


> @stephbb9 OMG... as you said... Magnificent Jewels is here!    Magnificent Jewels | | Sotheby's (sothebys.com)
> I opened an account, uploaded the info they wanted, and ready to go.
> I have also received my "paddle number" for this auction.  This is like the movies where you see bidders raise a paddle!
> Shocking, but I already see pieces I like.  Before I dive in though, even though they are branded pieces, I emailed Sotheby's with several questions on the pieces.  I want to be sure I know the exact details so I am not disappointed or feel scammed.
> 
> @880 I saw some Bulgari Monete pieces you might like, so maybe check it out.
> Good thing you like YG, and I like platinum; otherwise, our paddles might be duking it out!


----------



## DoggieBags

Not sure how you all feel about lab brown gems but I wandered into her shop in London a few years ago and thought she had some interesting stuff.








						Collections – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
					

Anabela Chan is the first fine jewellery brand in the world to champion laboratory-grown and created gemstones with high jewellery design, artisanal craftsmanship and a focus on ethical and sustainable innovations.




					anabelachan.com


----------



## 880

DoggieBags said:


> Not sure how you all feel about lab brown gems but I wandered into her shop in London a few years ago and thought she had some interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collections – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
> 
> 
> Anabela Chan is the first fine jewellery brand in the world to champion laboratory-grown and created gemstones with high jewellery design, artisanal craftsmanship and a focus on ethical and sustainable innovations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anabelachan.com



these are stunning! I can see @Notorious Pink in these, but there are also a lot of pink, ruby, and mixed dangly ones too.









						Amethyst Coralbell Earrings – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
					

ENGLISH GARDEN COLLECTION A pair of stunning and elegant convertible earrings in 18k rose gold vermeil with 18k gold posts and omega backs, with detachable berry drops and intricately hand-set with an array of laboratory-grown and created gemstones including violet and lilac amethysts, blush...




					anabelachan.com
				












						Candy Cascade Earrings – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
					

MERMAID'S TALE COLLECTION A dramatic, statement pair of dazzling chandelier earrings with omega backs, hand-crafted in 18k yellow gold vermeil with 18k gold earring posts, featuring a dazzling cascade of laboratory-grown and created gemstones including simulated canary, pink and white diamonds...




					anabelachan.com
				




and even these, although white metal 








						Blue Spinel – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
					






					anabelachan.com


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> these are stunning! I can see @Notorious Pink in these, but there are also a lot of pink, ruby, and mixed dangly ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyst Coralbell Earrings – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
> 
> 
> ENGLISH GARDEN COLLECTION A pair of stunning and elegant convertible earrings in 18k rose gold vermeil with 18k gold posts and omega backs, with detachable berry drops and intricately hand-set with an array of laboratory-grown and created gemstones including violet and lilac amethysts, blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anabelachan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Cascade Earrings – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
> 
> 
> MERMAID'S TALE COLLECTION A dramatic, statement pair of dazzling chandelier earrings with omega backs, hand-crafted in 18k yellow gold vermeil with 18k gold earring posts, featuring a dazzling cascade of laboratory-grown and created gemstones including simulated canary, pink and white diamonds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anabelachan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even these, although white metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Spinel – Anabela Chan Joaillerie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anabelachan.com


I do love her designs, but I’m not into lab grown


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

trying to choose an everyday wg and diamond pendant, right now i’m considering these options:








						Lotus openwork pendant mini model - VCARP0ZW00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Lotus openwork pendant, mini model, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




pros: 
- i love lotus flowers/the design is very feminine and elegant
- the negative space gives it a lot of visual interest
cons:
- lowest carat to price value 
- worried about longevity/if it’ll be too dainty for when i’m older 



			https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/divas-dream-necklace-white-gold-351099
		


pros:
- easy to pair/very wearable
- the fan shape is pretty, but not overtly feminine (so can go with many different styles)

cons:
- i’m not a huge fan of the paved surface look (it’s fine on the lotus because it’s integrated into a design,  but on the diva it’s just a flat surface with a bunch of diamonds, which isn’t the most interesting to me visually)









						Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT
					

Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT. Free Shipping, Free Returns. Concierge assistance available. Since 1907, Kwiat has crafted beautiful jewelry and exquisite diamonds for your special moments.




					kwiat.com
				




pros:
- best diamond to price value (and larger diamonds)
- very classic design
- platinum 

cons:
- kwiat isn’t as well known or prestigious as vca or bvlgari (so repairs/after sales service/resale may be an issue)

i’d love to hear your thoughts and opinions


----------



## etoupebirkin

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> trying to choose an everyday wg and diamond pendant, right now i’m considering these options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant mini model - VCARP0ZW00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant, mini model, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - i love lotus flowers/the design is very feminine and elegant
> - the negative space gives it a lot of visual interest
> cons:
> - lowest carat to price value
> - worried about longevity/if it’ll be too dainty for when i’m older
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/divas-dream-necklace-white-gold-351099
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - easy to pair/very wearable
> - the fan shape is pretty, but not overtly feminine (so can go with many different styles)
> 
> cons:
> - i’m not a huge fan of the paved surface look (it’s fine on the lotus because it’s integrated into a design,  but on the diva it’s just a flat surface with a bunch of diamonds, which isn’t the most interesting to me visually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT. Free Shipping, Free Returns. Concierge assistance available. Since 1907, Kwiat has crafted beautiful jewelry and exquisite diamonds for your special moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwiat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - best diamond to price value (and larger diamonds)
> - very classic design
> - platinum
> 
> cons:
> - kwiat isn’t as well known or prestigious as vca or bvlgari (so repairs/after sales service/resale may be an issue)
> 
> i’d love to hear your thoughts and opinions


If you can try on these options in person, I would do that. I would then buy the one that makes my heart sing. If none of these do that, I would move on to something that makes me smile every time I put it on. I would also look at the Graff Butterfly collection, Tiffany, and perhaps Pasquale Bruni too.

Best of luck with your search!


----------



## A bottle of Red

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> trying to choose an everyday wg and diamond pendant, right now i’m considering these options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant mini model - VCARP0ZW00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant, mini model, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - i love lotus flowers/the design is very feminine and elegant
> - the negative space gives it a lot of visual interest
> cons:
> - lowest carat to price value
> - worried about longevity/if it’ll be too dainty for when i’m older
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/divas-dream-necklace-white-gold-351099
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - easy to pair/very wearable
> - the fan shape is pretty, but not overtly feminine (so can go with many different styles)
> 
> cons:
> - i’m not a huge fan of the paved surface look (it’s fine on the lotus because it’s integrated into a design,  but on the diva it’s just a flat surface with a bunch of diamonds, which isn’t the most interesting to me visually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT. Free Shipping, Free Returns. Concierge assistance available. Since 1907, Kwiat has crafted beautiful jewelry and exquisite diamonds for your special moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwiat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - best diamond to price value (and larger diamonds)
> - very classic design
> - platinum
> 
> cons:
> - kwiat isn’t as well known or prestigious as vca or bvlgari (so repairs/after sales service/resale may be an issue)
> 
> i’d love to hear your thoughts and opinions


I tried on the Bvlgari necklace & was seriously underwhelmed.  It was quite small and blah especially for the price.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> trying to choose an everyday wg and diamond pendant, right now i’m considering these options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant mini model - VCARP0ZW00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant, mini model, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - i love lotus flowers/the design is very feminine and elegant
> - the negative space gives it a lot of visual interest
> cons:
> - lowest carat to price value
> - worried about longevity/if it’ll be too dainty for when i’m older
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/divas-dream-necklace-white-gold-351099
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - easy to pair/very wearable
> - the fan shape is pretty, but not overtly feminine (so can go with many different styles)
> 
> cons:
> - i’m not a huge fan of the paved surface look (it’s fine on the lotus because it’s integrated into a design,  but on the diva it’s just a flat surface with a bunch of diamonds, which isn’t the most interesting to me visually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT. Free Shipping, Free Returns. Concierge assistance available. Since 1907, Kwiat has crafted beautiful jewelry and exquisite diamonds for your special moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwiat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - best diamond to price value (and larger diamonds)
> - very classic design
> - platinum
> 
> cons:
> - kwiat isn’t as well known or prestigious as vca or bvlgari (so repairs/after sales service/resale may be an issue)
> 
> i’d love to hear your thoughts and opinions


I tried this on recently and I was underwhelmed.  I actually don’t love the negative space. Maybe you won’t mind since you like the negative space.  Not sure if you’ve tried it on yet.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

etoupebirkin said:


> If you can try on these options in person, I would do that. I would then buy the one that makes my heart sing. If none of these do that, I would move on to something that makes me smile every time I put it on. I would also look at the Graff Butterfly collection, Tiffany, and perhaps Pasquale Bruni too.
> 
> Best of luck with your search!


thank you for your thoughts! unfortunately i don’t have any kwiat, bvlgari, or vca boutiques near me


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

EpiFanatic said:


> I tried this on recently and I was underwhelmed.  I actually don’t love the negative space. Maybe you won’t mind since you like the negative space.  Not sure if you’ve tried it on yet.


have you tried on the original lotus pendant? if so, how do you think they compare


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> have you tried on the original lotus pendant? if so, how do you think they compare


The small lotus is a different story.  I really liked it.  I'll post a pic later today.  It has a more substantial look.  I am just not sure if it fits my daily wear look.  It may be a little dressy for every day.  Or maybe if I get it, I just need to embrace the statement it makes.  I am also on the search for a daily wear necklace/pendant.  It is really hard.  I've decided that I need some derivation of WG and diamonds.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> DH and I visited briony raymond and eleuteri this weekend
> 
> I tried on some vintage Bulgari, VCA and Verdura, and ended up buying a vintage necklace by Wander France from Briony
> 
> Also fell in love with and purchased a 1950’s fluted rock crystal ring from Eleuteri (reminded me of Belperrons carved chalcedony or rock crystal rings, but at a fraction of the price which is good enough for me)
> 
> Wander France necklace (first three pics). I also tried on, but did not purchase, an amazing bracelet with antique hexagonal cut diamond and emerald (briony Raymond’s own design), a nine carat brown diamond, and a Verdura Regatta necklace that another TPFer ended up purchasing .
> View attachment 5418645
> View attachment 5418646
> View attachment 5418647
> View attachment 5418649
> View attachment 5418650
> View attachment 5418651
> 
> 
> here the eleuteri rock crystal ring with my own ring and earrings. diamond onyx ring from my mom and corne earrings by Verdura Belperron. The rock crystal ring is set in brushed white gold, but the reflection off my skin and surrounding light, IDK, make it look like YG. In sunlight, the rock crystal is lit and not as gray
> 
> View attachment 5418660
> View attachment 5418658
> View attachment 5418657
> 
> @EpiFanatic, I know I was supposed to get back to you re the specs of the diamond onyx, but several jewelers said it’s hard to tell within the setting and just advised me to enjoy it. I was told it wasn’t a OEC or OMC but it was hand cut with a flat culet. There is apparently a big chip (one of the jewelers offered to rotate or reset at some point lol.


My goodness @880 these are absolutely fabulous! Many congrats


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> My goodness @880 these are absolutely fabulous! Many congrats


Thank you so much @eternallove4bag ! I’ve been wearing them non stop. With jeans; shorts; dresses; skirts


----------



## wisconsin

My Bulgari Mangalsutra  necklace paired with VCA WG Mop earrings . This traditional piece is only available in India in select Bulgari boutiqes. My husband bought it for me as I did not own any mangalsutra though married for over two decades.

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/b399d6e5-6591-44dc-91dd-25f2c8c79ed1-png.5430079/


----------



## eternallove4bag

wisconsin said:


> My Bulgari Mangalsutra  necklace paired with VCA WG Mop earrings . This traditional piece is only available in India in select boutiqes. My husband bought it for me as I did not own any mangalsutra though married for decades.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/b399d6e5-6591-44dc-91dd-25f2c8c79ed1-png.5430079/
> View attachment 5431224


Love it @wisconsin … traditional and wearable! Can’t beat that


----------



## wisconsin

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it @wisconsin … traditional and wearable! Can’t beat that


Yes! Very wearable indeed. I haven’t taken it off since he gifted it to me 2 months ago.


----------



## rosebean

wisconsin said:


> My Bulgari Mangalsutra  necklace paired with VCA WG Mop earrings . This traditional piece is only available in India in select boutiqes. My husband bought it for me as I did not own any mangalsutra though married for decades.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/b399d6e5-6591-44dc-91dd-25f2c8c79ed1-png.5430079/
> View attachment 5431224


very pretty.


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> trying to choose an everyday wg and diamond pendant, right now i’m considering these options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant mini model - VCARP0ZW00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Lotus openwork pendant, mini model, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - i love lotus flowers/the design is very feminine and elegant
> - the negative space gives it a lot of visual interest
> cons:
> - lowest carat to price value
> - worried about longevity/if it’ll be too dainty for when i’m older
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/divas-dream-necklace-white-gold-351099
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - easy to pair/very wearable
> - the fan shape is pretty, but not overtly feminine (so can go with many different styles)
> 
> cons:
> - i’m not a huge fan of the paved surface look (it’s fine on the lotus because it’s integrated into a design,  but on the diva it’s just a flat surface with a bunch of diamonds, which isn’t the most interesting to me visually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT
> 
> 
> Kwiat Star Large Pendant with Diamonds in Platinum, Style #N-16991-0-DIA-PLAT. Free Shipping, Free Returns. Concierge assistance available. Since 1907, Kwiat has crafted beautiful jewelry and exquisite diamonds for your special moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwiat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pros:
> - best diamond to price value (and larger diamonds)
> - very classic design
> - platinum
> 
> cons:
> - kwiat isn’t as well known or prestigious as vca or bvlgari (so repairs/after sales service/resale may be an issue)
> 
> i’d love to hear your thoughts and opinions


Of your three, I like Kwiat the best, by far.  I love the Kwiat star design; I have not seen the same design elsewhere (I used to have their drop earrings and got a lot of compliments by the way).  The Kwiat is sparkly, and I love the use of mixed cuts (round and marquise cut diamonds).  

You mentioned diamond price to value, so it seems like you are looking for a "diamond" necklace.  Kwiat fits the bill.  Lotus is too dainty for me, and I am not a fan of the Bulgari, it looks plain to me, like gold charm with some tiny diamonds. 

For Lotus, I prefer the small Lotus.  However, for a VCA flower design, I would with go with Frivole.
It seems your price point is under $10K, so Lotus small and Frivole may not work, but I want to mention that just in case. 

You mentioned brand recognition for repairs, and I would not worry about any of these brands.  If all went bankrupt, someone will buy them out.  If they really collapsed, you can take your piece to any jeweler for repairs as it will not matter at that point where you have it serviced given the brand is defunct.  That worry would not factor in for me at all in my decision.

If you mean "iconic" look when you stated brand recognition, to me, the Kwiat star, while the company is not well known, is a classic.  And yes, the platinum is a big plus for me as well.  I, too prefer platinum over WG.  

If you want a more well known brand but still a sparkly diamond piece, a suggestion is the Tiffany large Victoria.  
Tiffany Victoria® pendant in platinum with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.

Hope this helps, and good luck in your decision!


----------



## wisconsin

rosebean said:


> very pretty.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## sassification

Gosh i jus discovered this brand, Boucheron- fell in love with Serpent Boheme collection.. does anyone have any pieces from them and could you review the quality esp of their white gold? ♡♡




And because you ladies have so much exposure to various brands, would anyone know where this other necklace is from? I am obsessed with the chain, its so special! Or where i can get something similar?


----------



## JewelryLover101

wisconsin said:


> My Bulgari Mangalsutra  necklace paired with VCA WG Mop earrings . This traditional piece is only available in India in select Bulgari boutiqes. My husband bought it for me as I did not own any mangalsutra though married for over two decades.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/b399d6e5-6591-44dc-91dd-25f2c8c79ed1-png.5430079/
> View attachment 5431224


Did he purchase the necklace in India may I ask? I'm not typically a fan of Bulgari necklaces, but this one is gorgeous! It has more presence than some of their other necklaces.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

couturequeen said:


> As promised. I really love the way they place the diamonds in their pieces. I have my eye on a pair of earrings.


this was a while ago, but since I'm considering the kwiat star pendant again, i was wondering what size your pendant is?


----------



## shannily

sassification said:


> Gosh i jus discovered this brand, Boucheron- fell in love with Serpent Boheme collection.. does anyone have any pieces from them and could you review the quality esp of their white gold? ♡♡
> 
> View attachment 5431524
> 
> 
> And because you ladies have so much exposure to various brands, would anyone know where this other necklace is from? I am obsessed with the chain, its so special! Or where i can get something similar?
> 
> View attachment 5431530


The aquaprase from Boucheron is so pretty, I find the white gold from Boucheron quite shiny. Just had this newbie for a few weeks!


----------



## sassification

shannily said:


> The aquaprase from Boucheron is so pretty, I find the white gold from Boucheron quite shiny. Just had this newbie for a few weeks!


Yes its beauuuutiful!! I keep seeing these on instagram and couldnt figure out the brand as the post was japanese lol! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shannily

sassification said:


> Yes its beauuuutiful!! I keep seeing these on instagram and couldnt figure out the brand as the post was japanese lol! Thanks for sharing!


Yes I keep seeing Japanese and Korean posts as well! They seem to love Boucheron, in fact my Boucheron SA told me a lot of stock from boutiques would be transferred to Korea cause they have a high demand.


----------



## sassification

shannily said:


> Yes I keep seeing Japanese and Korean posts as well! They seem to love Boucheron, in fact my Boucheron SA told me a lot of stock from boutiques would be transferred to Korea cause they have a high demand.



No wonder! I tried searching on youtube and there isnt much on boucheron , plus mostly in korean or jap! My country only has 1 Boucheron store and it is in a mall i hardly frequent.. whilst VCA has 3 stores.. i think it shows the level of popularity of the brand here. 

Nonetheless, i am intrigued enough to want to check out the boucheron stuff in person.. one of these days i will head down


----------



## shannily

sassification said:


> No wonder! I tried searching on youtube and there isnt much on boucheron , plus mostly in korean or jap! My country only has 1 Boucheron store and it is in a mall i hardly frequent.. whilst VCA has 3 stores.. i think it shows the level of popularity of the brand here.
> 
> Nonetheless, i am intrigued enough to want to check out the boucheron stuff in person.. one of these days i will head down


VCA does seem like it has a more equal popularity worldwide! Do check Boucheron out, I find it also has a rich history and amazing craftsmenship, with lots of high jewellery worn on red carpets. 

I was also starting to get into the serpent boheme collection too.


----------



## sassification

shannily said:


> VCA does seem like it has a more equal popularity worldwide! Do check Boucheron out, I find it also has a rich history and amazing craftsmenship, with lots of high jewellery worn on red carpets.
> 
> I was also starting to get into the serpent boheme collection too.



My only concern is, if i buy Boucheron, i need to be sure i will keep it forever.. because it would be incredibly hard to sell (more so than Hermes fine jewellery) without making a huge huge loss. And i find i grow out of love of most things after a few years, -.- 

I thought i love love love my guilloche items, but.. because it scratches easily and trap dust so easily, i have decided to let it go


----------



## wisconsin

JewelryLover101 said:


> Did he purchase the necklace in India may I ask? I'm not typically a fan of Bulgari necklaces, but this one is gorgeous! It has more presence than some of their other necklaces.


Yes he surprised me and bought it in New Delhi. It is only available there. He paid taxes there on it and duty here but still worth it to me.


----------



## shannily

sassification said:


> My only concern is, if i buy Boucheron, i need to be sure i will keep it forever.. because it would be incredibly hard to sell (more so than Hermes fine jewellery) without making a huge huge loss. And i find i grow out of love of most things after a few years, -.-
> 
> I thought i love love love my guilloche items, but.. because it scratches easily and trap dust so easily, i have decided to let it go


Do go and have a look and there’s no rush to get it  if after a few days you still think about it then start to seriously decide would u want to add it into your collection.

I find their designs timeless and won’t go out of fashion soon. But their do phase out some of the stones they use in the serpent boheme collection - I wanted a lapis lazuli item for a long time but then couldn’t find it suddenly cause they had discontinued it.


----------



## sassification

shannily said:


> Do go and have a look and there’s no rush to get it  if after a few days you still think about it then start to seriously decide would u want to add it into your collection.
> 
> I find their designs timeless and won’t go out of fashion soon. But their do phase out some of the stones they use in the serpent boheme collection - I wanted a lapis lazuli item for a long time but then couldn’t find it suddenly cause they had discontinued it.



Oh yes, lapis looked good! 

I wish they did WG with Onyx! The aqua shade looks beautiful but it means i need to make almost a set on its own.. its very light and feminine.. reminds me of the tiffany shade


----------



## shannily

sassification said:


> Oh yes, lapis looked good!
> 
> I wish they did WG with Onyx! The aqua shade looks beautiful but it means i need to make almost a set on its own.. its very light and feminine.. reminds me of the tiffany shade


In real life it looks like mint, a little greener, in pictures it looks more bluish. I tried it with WG MOP too and it works. Looks like they don’t normally do WG with other stones.


----------



## sassification

shannily said:


> In real life it looks like mint, a little greener, in pictures it looks more bluish. I tried it with WG MOP too and it works. Looks like they don’t normally do WG with other stones.



You mean you tried matching with VCA WG mop? Ooh i prefer mint to blue


----------



## shannily

sassification said:


> You mean you tried matching with VCA WG mop? Ooh i prefer mint to blue


Yep! It goes well with vca WG.

Some of the aquaprase will be more transparent and some more solid, see if your local have a few more stones for you to look at.


----------



## sassification

shannily said:


> Yep! It goes well with vca WG.
> 
> Some of the aquaprase will be more transparent and some more solid, see if your local have a few more stones for you to look at.


Thanks for the tips! ♡♡


----------



## rosebean

I passed/stopped by Chanel boutique in Vegas earlier, and fell in love with the Comete perlee ring


			https://www.chanel.com/us/fine-jewelry/p/J10213/comete-perlee-ring/
		


My mind tells me to stay and continue my VCA journey, actually, frivole pave BTF ring and small pave earrings are on my wish list next. But I just cannot dust these two rings off of my heart and mind. 

All three are from COMETE collection.  I tried the second and third one just for fun, the BTF ring size is too big, didn't look good. I really love the Comete perlee and it could match my white J12 with MOP dial.   I tried the Frivole BTF ring in RG a while ago (my wish is YG, the store only had RG).  Forgive my un-manicured hand.  

Would love to hear your views?  Maybe you can steer me back to VCA track. thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I passed/stopped by Chanel boutique in Vegas earlier, and fell in love with the Comete perlee ring
> 
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/us/fine-jewelry/p/J10213/comete-perlee-ring/
> 
> 
> 
> My mind tells me to stay and continue my VCA journey, actually, frivole pave BTF ring and small pave earrings are on my wish list next. But I just cannot dust these two rings off of my heart and mind.
> 
> All three are from COMETE collection.  I tried the second and third one just for fun, the BTF ring size is too big, didn't look good. I really love the Comete perlee and it could match my white J12 with MOP dial.   I tried the Frivole BTF ring in RG a while ago (my wish is YG, the store only had RG).  Forgive my un-manicured hand.
> 
> Would love to hear your views?  Maybe you can steer me back to VCA track. thank you!


My vote to get the Frivole BTF ring and the earrings first and if by that time you still want the Comete perlee ring you know it needs to come home or by that time you may find that you have outgrown your liking for them. Either way, you will know and have zero regrets.


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> I passed/stopped by Chanel boutique in Vegas earlier, and fell in love with the Comete perlee ring
> 
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/us/fine-jewelry/p/J10213/comete-perlee-ring/
> 
> 
> 
> My mind tells me to stay and continue my VCA journey, actually, frivole pave BTF ring and small pave earrings are on my wish list next. But I just cannot dust these two rings off of my heart and mind.
> 
> All three are from COMETE collection.  I tried the second and third one just for fun, the BTF ring size is too big, didn't look good. I really love the Comete perlee and it could match my white J12 with MOP dial.   I tried the Frivole BTF ring in RG a while ago (my wish is YG, the store only had RG).  Forgive my un-manicured hand.
> 
> Would love to hear your views?  Maybe you can steer me back to VCA track. thank you!


Chanel pieces are very pretty; I totally agree but stay with me on the Frivole journey ...I think it will be lovely on your fingers. It is a very elegant and feminine piece and with matching earrings? Totally dreamy!


----------



## Minich

rosebean said:


> I passed/stopped by Chanel boutique in Vegas earlier, and fell in love with the Comete perlee ring
> 
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/us/fine-jewelry/p/J10213/comete-perlee-ring/
> 
> 
> 
> My mind tells me to stay and continue my VCA journey, actually, frivole pave BTF ring and small pave earrings are on my wish list next. But I just cannot dust these two rings off of my heart and mind.
> 
> All three are from COMETE collection.  I tried the second and third one just for fun, the BTF ring size is too big, didn't look good. I really love the Comete perlee and it could match my white J12 with MOP dial.   I tried the Frivole BTF ring in RG a while ago (my wish is YG, the store only had RG).  Forgive my un-manicured hand.
> 
> Would love to hear your views?  Maybe you can steer me back to VCA track. thank you!



IMHO, the Frivole looks so much more substantial than the Chanel - and it looks incredible on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> I passed/stopped by Chanel boutique in Vegas earlier, and fell in love with the Comete perlee ring
> 
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/us/fine-jewelry/p/J10213/comete-perlee-ring/
> 
> 
> 
> My mind tells me to stay and continue my VCA journey, actually, frivole pave BTF ring and small pave earrings are on my wish list next. But I just cannot dust these two rings off of my heart and mind.
> 
> All three are from COMETE collection.  I tried the second and third one just for fun, the BTF ring size is too big, didn't look good. I really love the Comete perlee and it could match my white J12 with MOP dial.   I tried the Frivole BTF ring in RG a while ago (my wish is YG, the store only had RG).  Forgive my un-manicured hand.
> 
> Would love to hear your views?  Maybe you can steer me back to VCA track. thank you!


Frivole for sure!  I think you might outgrow and tire of the Chanel pieces. The Chanel looks more like novelty jewelry to me, while the Frivole is far more elegant and glamorous.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

rosebean said:


> Would love to hear your views?  Maybe you can steer me back to VCA track. thank you!



I would stick with VCA over Chanel for jewelry for a multitude of reasons. Plus, I think it’s much easier to tire of the Chanel designs TBH, but perhaps that’s just me.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> My vote to get the Frivole BTF ring and the earrings first and if by that time you still want the Comete perlee ring you know it needs to come home or by that time you may find that you have outgrown your liking for them. Either way, you will know and have zero regrets.





glamourbag said:


> Chanel pieces are very pretty; I totally agree but stay with me on the Frivole journey ...I think it will be lovely on your fingers. It is a very elegant and feminine piece and with matching earrings? Totally dreamy!





Minich said:


> IMHO, the Frivole looks so much more substantial than the Chanel - and it looks incredible on you!





BigAkoya said:


> Frivole for sure!  I think you might outgrow and tire of the Chanel pieces. The Chanel looks more like novelty jewelry to me, while the Frivole is far more elegant and glamorous.
> 
> 
> 
> SpicyTuna13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would stick with VCA over Chanel for jewelry for a multitude of reasons. Plus, I think it’s much easier to tire of the Chanel designs TBH, but perhaps that’s just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all so much, @eternallove4bag @glamourbag @BigAkoya @SpicyTuna13 @Minich for keeping me on VCA track, now I look at the frivole again, it does look much more substantial, quote BigAkoya, definitely more bling.  Now I can dust off the chanel rings with a happy face.
Click to expand...


----------



## glamourbag

Hang in there @rosebean. The wait may be more than you like, but it will be worth it and more enjoyable when you get it. Are you waiting for rose, yellow or white gold versions?


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Hang in there @rosebean. The wait may be more than you like, but it will be worth it and more enjoyable when you get it. Are you waiting for rose, yellow or white gold versions?


thank you @glamourbag I will go for YG. Last time I checked with my SA, the wait for the earrings are 8 months, not time estimate for the ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> thank you @glamourbag I will go for YG. Last time I checked with my SA, the wait for the earrings are 8 months, not time estimate for the ring.


Go for it!  The wait will be worth it.  I hope you ordered them.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happy Saturday Everyone! 
Since folks reading this thread appreciate different brands and different styles of jewelry, I thought I would share in case some of you might be interested...

I mentioned earlier there is a Tiffany exhibition of their historical and high jewelry going on in London.  The exhibition has 7 "sections", and it is supposed to come to NYC next.  I have been following this exhibition because the date for NYC has not been announced, and I do not want to miss it.  Tiffany just confirmed only sections of the London exhibition will make it to NYC, so NYC will not exhibition all 7 sections. 

This is FYI to share in case any of you were planning on going to the NYC exhibition.  If seeing the full exhibition matters to you, you might have to hop across the pond to see all the pieces.  There are some magnificent pieces. 

Here is the link:   Vision & Virtuosity by Tiffany & Co. - Exhibition - Saatchi Gallery


----------



## EpiFanatic

Had a chance to stop into a Buccelati store in Vegas. I tried one bracelet that intrigued me. Beautiful workmanship. Look at the hand etched lines. And if it gets scratched up, they can redo it for you. See the multicolored reflections of the white gold?


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Had a chance to stop into a Buccelati store in Vegas. I tried one bracelet the at intrigued me. Beautiful workmanship.
> 
> View attachment 5439744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439746


I am love with Buccellati, and I was just there a few weeks ago!

I love their wide bangles with the Rigato finish. As FYI, they can make any design in any metal.

This is the one I like, but I want it made in all WG (no YG accents).
Their metalwork is gorgeous. 






						MACRI - ICONA COLLECTIONS - JEWELLERY
					






					www.buccellati.com


----------



## Sakong

I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sakong said:


> I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?
> View attachment 5440933


I love Tiffany but not a fan of their Hardwear line. Not in love with Bvlgari in general but love their Serpenti line  so my vote for the serpenti necklace… which do you like more or is it 50/50 for you?


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Had a chance to stop into a Buccelati store in Vegas. I tried one bracelet that intrigued me. Beautiful workmanship. Look at the hand etched lines. And if it gets scratched up, they can redo it for you. See the multicolored reflections of the white gold?
> 
> View attachment 5439744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439747


The workmanship on these are stunning and the etched lines absolutely gorgeous


----------



## 000

EpiFanatic said:


> Had a chance to stop into a Buccelati store in Vegas. I tried one bracelet that intrigued me. Beautiful workmanship. Look at the hand etched lines. And if it gets scratched up, they can redo it for you. See the multicolored reflections of the white gold?
> 
> View attachment 5439744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439747


I love Buccellati--the metalwork and etching are, quite literally,  brilliant. I am usually shy about posting but these designs deserve more love on the forum:


----------



## BigAkoya

000 said:


> I love Buccellati--the metalwork and etching are, quite literally,  brilliant. I am usually shy about posting but these designs deserve more love on the forum:
> View attachment 5441304


These are gorgeous.  I really love this brand now too!  I used to think it was so old world glamour and a bit stuffy for me.  However, I am now all grown up!   I have been researching the pieces planning my collection and what pieces to get.  

Love your bangles and the Rigato finish.  It's so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigAkoya

Sakong said:


> I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?
> View attachment 5440933


Well, my honest thoughts on this... 
For me, I would not get either, but if I had to pick one, I would pick the Tiffany Hardwear.  Here is why... 

The Bulgari looks neither here nor there to me.  It's not a statement piece, and it looks like a herringbone chain collar necklace, a bit plain.  If you did not tell me up front this was Bulgari, I would have to really stare at it to see the Serpenti theme because the ncklace is so thin.  I also think this necklace is not lasting, and you may tire of it because it's a bit simple, unless the simple look is what you want.      

The Tiffany Hardwear is very edgey which is personally not my look.  Hence, for me, I would not buy it.  That said, I love the Hardwear collection and this necklace!  It's bold, and it's a great design.  I love seeing it on people; it's very fresh.  I wish I dressed edgey so I could buy Hardwear pieces!    Industrial theme jewelry such as Hardwear. paperclips, are very fashionable now, so you will definitely get a lot of wear out of this necklace assuming this is your look.  Think if this is your look, because for me, no matter how beautiful something is, if it's not my look, I pass.   

Since this thread of part of the VCA forum, I assume you already have a 10 motif.  If not, for me., since you like short necklaces, I would get a 10 motif over both of these necklaces.  

That's just my two cents.  Jewelry is 100% preference, and all that matters is if you love it. 
These two necklaces are very difference fashion looks, so ask yourself which of these necklaces (including the 10 motif) are "you," your fashion look.  Everyone has a look they strive for (e.g. the look I strive for is old world glamour, think Elizabeth Taylor bling).    

Hope this helps.  Good luck!


----------



## sosauce

Sakong said:


> I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?
> View attachment 5440933



I would choose the hardware necklace. It photographs well. The design is robust, and it feels substantial.

The serpenti doesn’t look as snake-like as a necklace. I prefer it coiled around a wrist or finger. Around the neck, the snake looks much less “alive.” If you wanted serpenti as a necklace, I would go for the one where it’s biting the tail. Otherwise, the distinctive snake design just isn’t being highlighted. Also, this version where only the ends of the tail and head are pave just looks a bit random. Like I’d prefer it to either be alternating diamonds, or for it to be all pave, or all gold. I think the serpenti’s clean lines get lost in this version. It’s just not as sexy anymore. Like, I’d rather go for the snake head pendant than the whole snake necklace here.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sakong said:


> I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?
> View attachment 5440933


Serpenti. I don’t prefer the hardware piece around the neck. Too harsh and unwieldy. The serpenti is at least cute. Does Tiffany still sell Elsa Peretti’s serpent necklace?  I prefer that to Bulgari’s version that you pictured.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> I love Tiffany but not a fan of their Hardwear line. Not in love with Bvlgari in general but love their Serpenti line  so my vote for the serpenti necklace… which do you like more or is it 50/50 for you?


+1 serpenti , but this one isnt my favorite. I prefer chunkier ones that are more like a coiled lariat head and tail 

@BigAkoya





						BRACELETS - CATEGORIES - JEWELLERY
					






					www.buccellati.com


----------



## 000

BigAkoya said:


> These are gorgeous.  I really love this brand now too!  I used to think it was so old world glamour and a bit stuffy for me.  However, I am now all grown up!   I have been researching the pieces planning my collection and what pieces to get.
> 
> Love your bangles and the Rigato finish.  It's so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you! I actually love that they mix metals and have my eye on a few estate pieces. Your choice is indeed glamorous but certainly neither old nor stuffy--hey, some would even describe VCA as such. Wear what you love and please share with us when you do


----------



## 000

Sakong said:


> I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?
> View attachment 5440933


Such different looks, it's difficult to compare! The Serpenti is classic and elegant. The Hardwear piece is edgy/trendy and more casual. I like both and think it really depends on how you plan to wear the necklace. Do you dress very casually or do you plan to dress it up more? 

One more thing about the Serpenti necklaces (and many collection pieces)--they are very comfortable. I wore the longer necklace with alternating diamonds for some time recently and forgot it was even there.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I personally prefer a bolder look, so between these two I would choose the Tiffany. It’s big, fun and industrial and it’s definitely a statement. You could pair it with edgy clothes or contrast it with something feminine. To me, the Bulgari necklace barely registers.


----------



## sosauce

Sakong said:


> I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?
> View attachment 5440933





EpiFanatic said:


> Serpenti. I don’t prefer the hardware piece around the neck. Too harsh and unwieldy. The serpenti is at least cute. Does Tiffany still sell Elsa Peretti’s serpent necklace?  I prefer that to Bulgari’s version that you pictured.



Oh, yes, the Elsa Peretti snake is suuuch a look. Love that one. Also, the Peretti scorpion necklace.

Overall, I like the snake necklace more than the serpenti choker. Bold, substantial, and has a “living” quality to it.


----------



## sjunky13

EpiFanatic said:


> Had a chance to stop into a Buccelati store in Vegas. I tried one bracelet that intrigued me. Beautiful workmanship. Look at the hand etched lines. And if it gets scratched up, they can redo it for you. See the multicolored reflections of the white gold?
> 
> View attachment 5439744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439747


Beautiful! Soo Italian! I have a few yellow gold brushed gold pieces my grandfather got for my grandmother from Italy. Very Iconic and feminine!  Are you thinking of this piece?


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> I am love with Buccellati, and I was just there a few weeks ago!
> 
> I love their wide bangles with the Rigato finish. As FYI, they can make any design in any metal.
> 
> This is the one I like, but I want it made in all WG (no YG accents).
> Their metalwork is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MACRI - ICONA COLLECTIONS - JEWELLERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buccellati.com


Stunning! This is YOU! You love bold cuffs, gemstones and wg! I hope this comes  to fruition for you.


----------



## Xthgirl

Sakong said:


> I would like to have your input. I am torn between Bulgari Serpenti vs Tiffany Hardwear necklace. which one would you go for?
> View attachment 5440933


Between these two, i would pick the Tiffany just because i dont like this style of serpenti necklace. It is too plain/ boring. 


Although, I’d pick this serpenti below in a heartbeat.


----------



## 880

htxgirl said:


> Between these two, i would pick the Tiffany just because i dont like this style of serpenti necklace. It is too plain/ boring.
> 
> 
> Although, I’d pick this serpenti below in a heartbeat.
> View attachment 5443060


Is this the one made with snake wood? It look amazing on you!

I tagged along to Cartier with two TPF friend yesterday. We saw some high jewelry and tried on some things for fun.
i though the large clash was interesting but it’s just a thin band on the other side. The clasp hardware doesn’t go all around
in this size, it reminds me of Jean Despres, machine type jewelry perhaps




ETA: @Cool Breeze , @BigAkoya , I wish I thought to take a pic. It’s not a full band like the love. But it’s thicker and more solid than a simple wire. Maybe analogous to a JUC (but I’ve never handled a JUC, so am not sure) lol


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Is this the one made with snake wood? It look amazing on you!
> 
> I tagged along to Cartier with two TPF friend yesterday. We saw some high jewelry and tried on some things for fun.
> i though the large clash was interesting but it’s just a thin band on the other side. The clasp hardware doesn’t go all around
> in this size, it reminds me of Jean Despres, machine type jewelry perhaps
> View attachment 5443226
> View attachment 5443227


Thank you for sharing information on the Clash.  The fact the chain doesn’t go all the way around the bracelet is astounding!  What a cheap way to finish off a very expensive bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Is this the one made with snake wood? It look amazing on you!
> 
> I tagged along to Cartier with two TPF friend yesterday. We saw some high jewelry and tried on some things for fun.
> i though the large clash was interesting but it’s just a thin band on the other side. The clasp hardware doesn’t go all around
> in this size, it reminds me of Jean Despres, machine type jewelry perhaps
> View attachment 5443226
> View attachment 5443227


That's so cheesy!  It's like knit sweaters where the design is only on the front, but the back is solid (cost savings). 
I am surprised Cartier would do this, but in a way, I am not surprised.  Cartier seems to be going so commercial recently, like LV.


----------



## BigAkoya

htxgirl said:


> Between these two, i would pick the Tiffany just because i dont like this style of serpenti necklace. It is too plain/ boring.
> 
> 
> Although, I’d pick this serpenti below in a heartbeat.
> View attachment 5443060


Now that is gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xthgirl

Heres another version made of MOP  But i like the onyx version so much. #dreamy


----------



## sosauce

htxgirl said:


> Heres another version made of MOP  But i like the onyx version so much. #dreamy
> 
> View attachment 5443740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443741



I love it. So geometric, but not flat at all. It’s a very three dimensional piece. And the snake still has the essence of being a snake.

I think I agree that I like onyx version more. I think it has better contrast. I didn’t even realize that the necklace featured mother of pearl at first glance.


----------



## EpiFanatic

htxgirl said:


> Heres another version made of MOP  But i like the onyx version so much. #dreamy
> 
> View attachment 5443740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443741


Wow!  Very GOT. I can see Daenerys wearing that. Go for it if you love it.


----------



## BigAkoya

htxgirl said:


> Heres another version made of MOP  But i like the onyx version so much. #dreamy
> 
> View attachment 5443740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443741


I like this better than the diamonds.  Diamonds are so predictable.  This piece is unique and gorgeous.

The MOP makes it look like glowy snakeskin that has movement.  It’s gorgeous.

Thanks for sharing these photos!


----------



## rosebean

htxgirl said:


> Between these two, i would pick the Tiffany just because i dont like this style of serpenti necklace. It is too plain/ boring.
> 
> 
> Although, I’d pick this serpenti below in a heartbeat.
> View attachment 5443060


this is absolutely beautiful, gorgeous on you! Onyx looks better than MOP in this case.


----------



## 880

htxgirl said:


> Heres another version made of MOP  But i like the onyx version so much. #dreamy
> 
> View attachment 5443740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443741


I love both the MOP and the  onyx one on you! I tried the onyx on, posted in the serpenti thread, ( post 174 in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bulgari-serpenti.1042825/page-12). I adored the adjustable ouroburos snake head and tail. I wish all the serpenti necklaces were designed as such


----------



## Xthgirl

880 said:


> I love both the MOP and the  onyx one on you! I tried the onyx on, posted in the serpenti thread, ( post 174 in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bulgari-serpenti.1042825/page-12). I adored the adjustable ouroburos snake head and tail. I wish all the serpenti necklaces were designed as such



i love the movements and the three dimensionailty.

The necklaces on my picture look thinner and longer than the one on your pic. They create different looks but so elegant still.


----------



## 880

Oh, wow, I just went to the Macklowe Gallery : vintage VCA, Cartier, Bulgari, plus Tiffany lamps
first four pics are the windows. Last three pics are of one of the VCA cases

last week I went with two TPFers to Cartier, first floor and second floor, high jewelry, and I was amazing in both places how different the jewelry looked from what I imagined (some, but not as much panther). Same with vintage VCA etc.


















						Macklowe Gallery | Vintage Van Cleef & Arpels Jewelry
					

Macklowe Gallery's carefully curated assortment of vintage fine jewelry from renowned high jewelry house, Van Cleef & Arpels. Earrings, necklaces, bracelets, rings, brooches, and more from the house's storied and beautiful history, all available for purchase at our New York City gallery.




					www.macklowegallery.com
				




and a malachite, emerald and gold pisces pendant.








						Van Cleef & Arpels Pisces Zodiac Pendant
					

Dating from the 1970s, this Pisces pendant by Van Cleef & Arpels is composed of 18K gold, diamond, and emeralds. The ribbed bail suspends a circular pendant, within ropetwist frame, depicting a pair of fish in high relief textured 18K gold, with emerald eyes, encircling a starfish centering a...




					www.macklowegallery.com
				




this rose de noel and the boucheron untreated sapphires made me think of @BigAkoya 
yes, there is yellow gold. But it’s more like the color in the flower lol








						Van Cleef & Arpels “Rose de Noël” White Coral and Diamond Clip Earrings
					

Created in the 1990s, these Van Cleef & Arpels “Rose de Noel” clip earrings are composed of white coral, diamonds and 18K gold. Each earring is designed as a six petalled blossom centering a cluster of 6 round-brilliant-cut diamonds amid a bed of 18K gold filaments. Additionally, cleverly...




					www.macklowegallery.com
				




and Boucheron untreated sapphire and Diamond bracelet








						Boucheron Paris Untreated Sapphire and Diamond Bracelet
					

This visually complex bracelet by Boucheron Paris, available at Macklowe Gallery, embodies a streamlined mid-century aesthetic. Using rows of richly-hued untreated blue sapphires and graduating diamond baguettes, Boucheron Paris employs geometric interplay to create a modernist tableau in...




					www.macklowegallery.com
				




the ultimate hidden watch of a lifetime @Happyish and @kipp








						René Boivin “Fishscale" Bracelet Watch
					

René Boivin designed this diamond "Fishcale" bracelet watch, available at Macklowe Gallery, inspired by their love of the nature’s forms from sea, land, and sky. Seamlessly concealing a small watch, the band of rose-cut diamonds set in gold creates a scintillating and beautifully-engineered...




					www.macklowegallery.com
				




@Notorious Pink and @DoggieBags








						Cabochon Ruby and Diamond Clip Earrings Mounted by Cartier
					

Created circa the 1950s-1960s, these cabochon ruby and diamond earrings are designed and mounted by Cartier in 18K gold and platinum. Each high relief form is designed as an elongated mass of variously-sized cabochon rubies interspersed with round-cut diamonds, trailing drops with diamond...




					www.macklowegallery.com
				




@jp824








						Van Cleef & Arpels Natural Fancy Vivid Yellow Diamond Earrings
					

These opulent earrings by Van Cleef & Arpels are designed as segmented half hoops with over twenty carats of natural fancy vivid yellow and colorless diamonds. Side by side, the impeccable pavé-set fields of beautifully-cut stones combine the little bursts of white light with sunny intensity in...




					www.macklowegallery.com


----------



## sassification

Has anyone here checked out Omega fine jewellery? I never knew them for FJ, always thought they were a watch brand but recently these caught my eye! But i havent checked them out in real life, wondering about the quality of their White gold..

I like that they have 7 motifs instead of 10 like the VCA, they are also less common


----------



## starlitgrove

shannily said:


> The aquaprase from Boucheron is so pretty, I find the white gold from Boucheron quite shiny. Just had this newbie for a few weeks!


I’ve just started exploring Boucheron too and initially got the Serpent Bohème in the aquaprase. The stone colour looked so lovely and cheery. But you’re right that the white gold was so shiny and in the end, didn’t really work well with my skin tone. In the end, I exchanged it for the rhodolite garnet.

Here it is layered with a Sweet MoP:







sassification said:


> Yes its beauuuutiful!! I keep seeing these on instagram and couldnt figure out the brand as the post was japanese lol! Thanks for sharing!





shannily said:


> Yes I keep seeing Japanese and Korean posts as well! They seem to love Boucheron, in fact my Boucheron SA told me a lot of stock from boutiques would be transferred to Korea cause they have a high demand.



The SA who helped me out said they frequently ship out to Korea and Malaysia too.


----------



## sassification

starlitgrove said:


> I’ve just started exploring Boucheron too and initially got the Serpent Bohème in the aquaprase. The stone colour looked so lovely and cheery. But you’re right that the white gold was so shiny and in the end, didn’t really work well with my skin tone. In the end, I exchanged it for the rhodolite garnet.
> 
> Here it is layered with a Sweet MoP:
> View attachment 5539814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA who helped me out said they frequently ship out to Korea and Malaysia too.


Its so nice, i like the touch of diamond at the side. I wished they did the WG with onyx.. i find black or white stones easier to match my other accessories.. i find the boucheron chain very unique


----------



## shannily

starlitgrove said:


> I’ve just started exploring Boucheron too and initially got the Serpent Bohème in the aquaprase. The stone colour looked so lovely and cheery. But you’re right that the white gold was so shiny and in the end, didn’t really work well with my skin tone. In the end, I exchanged it for the rhodolite garnet.
> 
> Here it is layered with a Sweet MoP:
> View attachment 5539814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA who helped me out said they frequently ship out to Korea and Malaysia too.


The necklace looks really good on you! The rhodolite is transparent so your skin tone will reflect on the stone as well! The white mop suits the red!


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Oh, wow, I just went to the Macklowe Gallery : vintage VCA, Cartier, Bulgari, plus Tiffany lamps
> first four pics are the windows. Last three pics are of one of the VCA cases
> 
> last week I went with two TPFers to Cartier, first floor and second floor, high jewelry, and I was amazing in both places how different the jewelry looked from what I imagined (some, but not as much panther). Same with vintage VCA etc.
> 
> View attachment 5445318
> View attachment 5445319
> View attachment 5445320
> View attachment 5445321
> View attachment 5445322
> View attachment 5445323
> View attachment 5445324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macklowe Gallery | Vintage Van Cleef & Arpels Jewelry
> 
> 
> Macklowe Gallery's carefully curated assortment of vintage fine jewelry from renowned high jewelry house, Van Cleef & Arpels. Earrings, necklaces, bracelets, rings, brooches, and more from the house's storied and beautiful history, all available for purchase at our New York City gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macklowegallery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a malachite, emerald and gold pisces pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Pisces Zodiac Pendant
> 
> 
> Dating from the 1970s, this Pisces pendant by Van Cleef & Arpels is composed of 18K gold, diamond, and emeralds. The ribbed bail suspends a circular pendant, within ropetwist frame, depicting a pair of fish in high relief textured 18K gold, with emerald eyes, encircling a starfish centering a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macklowegallery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this rose de noel and the boucheron untreated sapphires made me think of @BigAkoya
> yes, there is yellow gold. But it’s more like the color in the flower lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels “Rose de Noël” White Coral and Diamond Clip Earrings
> 
> 
> Created in the 1990s, these Van Cleef & Arpels “Rose de Noel” clip earrings are composed of white coral, diamonds and 18K gold. Each earring is designed as a six petalled blossom centering a cluster of 6 round-brilliant-cut diamonds amid a bed of 18K gold filaments. Additionally, cleverly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macklowegallery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Boucheron untreated sapphire and Diamond bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boucheron Paris Untreated Sapphire and Diamond Bracelet
> 
> 
> This visually complex bracelet by Boucheron Paris, available at Macklowe Gallery, embodies a streamlined mid-century aesthetic. Using rows of richly-hued untreated blue sapphires and graduating diamond baguettes, Boucheron Paris employs geometric interplay to create a modernist tableau in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macklowegallery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ultimate hidden watch of a lifetime @Happyish and @kipp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> René Boivin “Fishscale" Bracelet Watch
> 
> 
> René Boivin designed this diamond "Fishcale" bracelet watch, available at Macklowe Gallery, inspired by their love of the nature’s forms from sea, land, and sky. Seamlessly concealing a small watch, the band of rose-cut diamonds set in gold creates a scintillating and beautifully-engineered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macklowegallery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Notorious Pink and @DoggieBags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabochon Ruby and Diamond Clip Earrings Mounted by Cartier
> 
> 
> Created circa the 1950s-1960s, these cabochon ruby and diamond earrings are designed and mounted by Cartier in 18K gold and platinum. Each high relief form is designed as an elongated mass of variously-sized cabochon rubies interspersed with round-cut diamonds, trailing drops with diamond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macklowegallery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jp824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Natural Fancy Vivid Yellow Diamond Earrings
> 
> 
> These opulent earrings by Van Cleef & Arpels are designed as segmented half hoops with over twenty carats of natural fancy vivid yellow and colorless diamonds. Side by side, the impeccable pavé-set fields of beautifully-cut stones combine the little bursts of white light with sunny intensity in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macklowegallery.com


Awesome pics!  Thanks for sharing. Were the years displayed?  Some of their looks could Have been interchangeable.


----------



## starlitgrove

shannily said:


> The necklace looks really good on you! The rhodolite is transparent so your skin tone will reflect on the stone as well! The white mop suits the red!


Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

I think there are some Verdura lovers here...
Does anyone have both the WG Criss Cross Cuff and the YG Caned Cuff?

I am deciding between the two. I like the Criss Cross cuff, but I love the Caned Cuff.  The Caned Cuff is hand-caned, so the metal work is amazing. However, Verdura said they have never done this piece in WG.  They also said since this piece is hand-caned, WG is more difficult to work with, and it is a final sale.  I don't mind a final sale as I love the design.  However, I am not sure I will love the design in WG.

If you have both, you can probably envision how the Caned Cuff would look in WG.  I'd love your honest thoughts.
Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> I think there are some Verdura lovers here...
> Does anyone have both the WG Criss Cross Cuff and the YG Caned Cuff?
> 
> I am deciding between the two. I like the Criss Cross cuff, but I love the Caned Cuff.  The Caned Cuff is hand-caned, so the metal work is amazing. However, Verdura said they have never done this piece in WG.  They also said since this piece is hand-caned, WG is more difficult to work with, and it is a final sale.  I don't mind a final sale as I love the design.  However, I am not sure I will love the design in WG.
> 
> If you have both, you can probably envision how the Caned Cuff would look in WG.  I'd love your honest thoughts.
> Thank you!


I had the cross cross cuff and re-homed it. IMO, the caned cuff in WG will be breathtaking.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I had the cross cross cuff and re-homed it. IMO, the caned cuff in WG will be breathtaking.


Thank you for your input.  I should have guessed you have/had most Verdura pieces.

I love your taste in jewelry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I fellow Jean Mahie / Elizabeth Locke collector recently passed away. We knew and respected one another. 

She had no heirs and a friend is selling her pieces as a favor to her husband. I was one of the first to review the collection. 

The two Mahie pieces are exceptional.

22K Multi-tourmaline necklace
22K Sapphire and fancy intense yellow diamond ring.
The Locke cameo is also exceptional. I’ve been wanting a Labradorite candy necklace for a while, and the chains were so well priced, I had to take them too.


----------



## GoStanford

etoupebirkin said:


> I fellow Jean Mahie / Elizabeth Locke collector recently passed away. We knew and respected one another.
> 
> She had no heirs and a friend is selling her pieces as a favor to her husband. I was one of the first to review the collection.
> 
> The two Mahie pieces are exceptional.
> 
> 22K Multi-tourmaline necklace
> 22K Sapphire and fancy intense yellow diamond ring.
> The Locke cameo is also exceptional. I’ve been wanting a Labradorite candy necklace for a while, and the chains were so well priced, I had to take them too.


Sending my sympathies on the loss of your co-collector.  I am learning a lot from your posts about other jewelry brands as I hop around the forums.  How lovely of you to buy some of her pieces to keep them in circulation and give this beautiful jewelry more opportunities to be worn.  This is 22K solid gold?  I'm going to try to learn more...hard to find above 18K and I like the golden look.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes! I do feel a bit wistful about the pieces. But I will wear these pieces and think of her.

Jean Mahie pretty much worked in solid 22K gold. She ran in pretty interesting circles. She was a friend of Pablo Picasso. If you look at her art and sculptures, you will see the influence. Many of her pieces use ancient glass beads.

You should read up on her. Mahie’s pieces have a living quality that no other jeweler replicates.


----------



## floridamama

During the spring my cousin came to visit me and we went shopping. He ended up buying many decorative pieces such as centerpieces and fruit and floral bowls from a store I had never heard of. It was Buccellati….which ironically is next to VCA in my mall and I’ve passed it a million times without going in. 

While he was finishing his purchase, I fell in love with the macri earrings! Definitely on my wishlist …. I love that no one in my circle knows it as everyone has VCA, Bulgari, & Cartier. But on the other hand, I worry it looks like costume jewelry and no one will appreciate it ~ i


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I think there are some Verdura lovers here...
> Does anyone have both the WG Criss Cross Cuff and the YG Caned Cuff?
> 
> I am deciding between the two. I like the Criss Cross cuff, but I love the Caned Cuff.  The Caned Cuff is hand-caned, so the metal work is amazing. However, Verdura said they have never done this piece in WG.  They also said since this piece is hand-caned, WG is more difficult to work with, and it is a final sale.  I don't mind a final sale as I love the design.  However, I am not sure I will love the design in WG.
> 
> If you have both, you can probably envision how the Caned Cuff would look in WG.  I'd love your honest thoughts.
> Thank you!


Love the caned cuff. Im not sure how it will read in WG, but I would trust your very sound and experienced judgment.  With respect to jewelry, I find it difficult to visualize. Sometimes I think big white gold cuffs look seasonal;  summery.

@etoupebirkin , I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. I think it is wonderful that you have been able to acquire some of her pieces; they are beautiful and you can make new memories with them.

@floridamama , buccellati may not be as popular on TPF, but it is very distinctive and extremely well known. The look is unmistakable and I don’t think anyone would think this is costume jewelry


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Love the caned cuff. Im not sure how it will read in WG, but I would trust your very sound and experienced judgment.  With respect to jewelry, I find it difficult to visualize. Sometimes I think big white gold cuffs look seasonal;  summery.


I think they are summery too! You are spot on. I think a wide, white gold, all metal cuff (no diamonds or gemstones) is 100% summer!  It's exactly what I am looking for, a big clean sleek white gold cuff.   I can't see myself wearing this in the fall/winter; it's too crispy (the Criss Cross cuff in WG to me is 100% summer as well).  

I can usually visualize jewelry, but for some reason, I am struggling with this Caned Cuff in WG because of the metalwork.  Hence I wanted to see if anyone owned both the WG Criss Cross and the YG Caned Cuff.  

Here is a detailed photo of the metalwork.  I can look at this cuff all day and stare at the the caning.  
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I fellow Jean Mahie / Elizabeth Locke collector recently passed away. We knew and respected one another.
> 
> She had no heirs and a friend is selling her pieces as a favor to her husband. I was one of the first to review the collection.
> 
> The two Mahie pieces are exceptional.
> 
> 22K Multi-tourmaline necklace
> 22K Sapphire and fancy intense yellow diamond ring.
> The Locke cameo is also exceptional. I’ve been wanting a Labradorite candy necklace for a while, and the chains were so well priced, I had to take them too.
> 
> View attachment 5583864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583869


I am sorry to hear of your friend.  The pieces are lovely, and I love all the color.  I especially love the emerald cut sapphire. 
Speaking of Mahie, she makes some awesome cuffs as I am sure you know.  You probably have two Wonder Woman cuffs of hers.  

This is the third time I've seen moonstone this week (I assume the second stone is a moonstone; the blue sheen is lovely).  That stone must be calling me.  

By the way, I love how you appreciate bead and cabochon cut gemstones.  I am not quite there yet, but these cuts are growing on me in seeing their beauty.


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> During the spring my cousin came to visit me and we went shopping. He ended up buying many decorative pieces such as centerpieces and fruit and floral bowls from a store I had never heard of. It was Buccellati….which ironically is next to VCA in my mall and I’ve passed it a million times without going in.
> 
> While he was finishing his purchase, I fell in love with the macri earrings! Definitely on my wishlist …. I love that no one in my circle knows it as everyone has VCA, Bulgari, & Cartier. But on the other hand, I worry it looks like costume jewelry and no one will appreciate it ~ i


Buccellati is old world glamour to me, not costumey at all.  I think Buccellatti looks closer to high jewelry.    
On the contrary, I think logo jewelry can look more cheap and costumey to me as it is more about flashing an iconic logo, not a beautiful piece of art.  Fine jewelry is pure art. 

For what it's worth, the Macri collection is one of their more popular collections.  The Macri cuffs are gorgeous.  
If you love it, go for it.  Jewelry is for you, buy what gives you an ear to ear grin.


----------



## Prada Prince

Just bought a new ring from Annoushka. I’ve always loved her crown collection, and I just got the Rose Gold Crown ring yesterday! I think it goes well with my RG Sweet Alhambra…


----------



## glamourbag

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought a new ring from Annoushka. I’ve always loved her crown collection, and I just got the Rose Gold Crown ring yesterday! I think it goes well with my RG Sweet Alhambra…
> 
> View attachment 5584372
> View attachment 5584373
> View attachment 5584374


Congratulations on your beautiful new addition.


----------



## AlexaKate

Beside VCA, I also owned a couple of Tiffany pieces, not very much into Cartier myself as I prefer feminine design, recently into my local jeweller where I can tailor my own pieces and mix it with my branded pieces to give more personal touch. Lately discover Boucheron which has a similar vibe as VCA ~~~ thinking to get a pair of stacking rings from them


----------



## stephbb9

Anyone likes Djula here? I got some really beautiful pieces during Covid. They had a 80% off sale because they didn’t sell much and needed to clear inventory. Their jewelry is really feminine and fine. But it’s rather delicate.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> I fellow Jean Mahie / Elizabeth Locke collector recently passed away. We knew and respected one another.
> 
> She had no heirs and a friend is selling her pieces as a favor to her husband. I was one of the first to review the collection.
> 
> The two Mahie pieces are exceptional.
> 
> 22K Multi-tourmaline necklace
> 22K Sapphire and fancy intense yellow diamond ring.
> The Locke cameo is also exceptional. I’ve been wanting a Labradorite candy necklace for a while, and the chains were so well priced, I had to take them too.
> 
> View attachment 5583864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583869


All of these are gorgeous, but I am a big fan of Elizabeth Locke and that cameo is exceptional! I know these pieces have extra special meaning to you since they belonged to a friend.


----------



## einseine

Let me share my filet d'or diamond line necklace and chaine d'ancre enchainee pave necklace.

Hermes jewelries are unpopular, which I like❤️


----------



## _Moravia_

floridamama said:


> During the spring my cousin came to visit me and we went shopping. He ended up buying many decorative pieces such as centerpieces and fruit and floral bowls from a store I had never heard of. It was Buccellati….which ironically is next to VCA in my mall and I’ve passed it a million times without going in.
> 
> While he was finishing his purchase, I fell in love with the macri earrings! Definitely on my wishlist …. I love that no one in my circle knows it as everyone has VCA, Bulgari, & Cartier. But on the other hand, I worry it looks like costume jewelry and no one will appreciate it ~ i





BigAkoya said:


> Buccellati is old world glamour to me, not costumey at all.  I think Buccellatti looks closer to high jewelry.
> On the contrary, I think logo jewelry can look more cheap and costumey to me as it is more about flashing an iconic logo, not a beautiful piece of art.  Fine jewelry is pure art.
> 
> For what it's worth, the Macri collection is one of their more popular collections.  The Macri cuffs are gorgeous.
> If you love it, go for it.  Jewelry is for you, buy what gives you an ear to ear grin.



+1 on @BigAkoya's post. Buccellati most definitely doesn't appear like costume jewelry. For what it's worth, if there is concern that no one will recognize it, anyone worth their salt who appreciates jewelry would probably recognize that this is not costumey. Buccellati Macri pieces even come up for sale at well known auction houses and tend to hold their value so I would definitely keep it on your wishlist if you appreciate the style/design.


----------



## BigAkoya

Since there is discussion of Buccellati here, I will share a recent experience as FYI.
I was looking at Buccellati blue zircon ring.  Blue zircon is gorgeous, but you do not see it often, especially the fine teal blue stones.

The SA I was working with said it was blue cubic zirconia.  I said it can't be (I am not an expert, but if there is one thing I do know, it's certain stones, and I have studied blue zircons. A blue zircon is a stone that has fire and dispersion close to the diamond; you cannot miss that sparkling teal blue zircon).

I gently said... I'm pretty sure it's a blue zircon, which is a genuine, natural stone.  I then said a cubic zirconia is a synthetic, created stone, a fake.  I casually, humbly mentioned the names zircon and cubic zirconia sound similar, so perhaps there was some confusion.
The SA insisted.  I then gently stated I do not think Buccellati is going to put a fake synthetic stone in a $53K ring.  Long story short, the stones was mis-tagged,  The stone is indeed a blue zircon, a genuine, natural, fiery stone.

I must admit; I was a bit surprised by this. Yes, Bucellatti is Italian, and there can sometimes be translation errors.

Moral of the story, if it doesn't feel right, ask to be sure.  We are all human, and errors happen.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Since there is discussion of Buccellati here, I will share a recent experience as FYI.
> I was looking at Buccellati blue zircon ring.  Blue zircon is gorgeous, but you do not see it often, especially the fine teal blue stones.
> 
> The SA I was working with said it was blue cubic zirconia.  I said it can't be (I am not an expert, but if there is one thing I do know, it's certain stones, and I have studied blue zircons. A blue zircon is a stone that has fire and dispersion close to the diamond; you cannot miss that sparkling teal blue zircon).
> 
> I gently said... I'm pretty sure it's a blue zircon, which is a genuine, natural stone.  I then said a cubic zirconia is a synthetic, created stone, a fake.  I casually, humbly mentioned the names zircon and cubic zirconia sound similar, so perhaps there was some confusion.
> The SA insisted.  I then gently stated I do not think Buccellati is going to put a fake synthetic stone in a $53K ring.  Long story short, the stones was mis-tagged,  The stone is indeed a blue zircon, a genuine, natural, fiery stone.
> 
> I must admit; I was a bit surprised by this. Yes, Bucellatti is Italian, and there can sometimes be translation errors.
> 
> Moral of the story, if it doesn't feel right, ask to be sure.  We are all human, and errors happen.


I don’t know anything about stones, but i would be disheartened by that SA. SAs that I have met have encyclopedic knowledge of the jewelry house; the collections; and the pieces (at least compared to me), and the best interactions are when I learn something new and exciting. I’m sorry that happened, and I’m glad there was an acknowledgment of the error.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I don’t know anything about stones, but i would be disheartened by that SA. SAs that I have met have encyclopedic knowledge of the jewelry house; the collections; and the pieces (at least compared to me), and the best interactions are when I learn something new and exciting. I’m sorry that happened, and I’m glad there was an acknowledgment of the error.


Yes, I am glad they acknowledged it.  The ring is on their website, and they fixed it too. 
I will say though, I'm not buying any blue zircons from them, at least not in the near term.
I was going to ask about the zircons they use, country of origin, making it all in WG, blah blah blah, but I skipped it.
I went elsewhere.


----------



## stephbb9

BigAkoya said:


> Since there is discussion of Buccellati here, I will share a recent experience as FYI.
> I was looking at Buccellati blue zircon ring.  Blue zircon is gorgeous, but you do not see it often, especially the fine teal blue stones.
> 
> The SA I was working with said it was blue cubic zirconia.  I said it can't be (I am not an expert, but if there is one thing I do know, it's certain stones, and I have studied blue zircons. A blue zircon is a stone that has fire and dispersion close to the diamond; you cannot miss that sparkling teal blue zircon).
> 
> I gently said... I'm pretty sure it's a blue zircon, which is a genuine, natural stone.  I then said a cubic zirconia is a synthetic, created stone, a fake.  I casually, humbly mentioned the names zircon and cubic zirconia sound similar, so perhaps there was some confusion.
> The SA insisted.  I then gently stated I do not think Buccellati is going to put a fake synthetic stone in a $53K ring.  Long story short, the stones was mis-tagged,  The stone is indeed a blue zircon, a genuine, natural, fiery stone.
> 
> I must admit; I was a bit surprised by this. Yes, Bucellatti is Italian, and there can sometimes be translation errors.
> 
> Moral of the story, if it doesn't feel right, ask to be sure.  We are all human, and errors happen.


Something similar happened to me.
I was at Hermès trying on a bracelet that has some accents diamonds. I asked how many carats there were. He said 36 carats! I said: “Are you sure? because it would be pretty cheap for this many carats.”
He said yes. Then a couple minutes later when he looked at the tag, it was indeed 0.36 carats!
It kinda threw me off that he knew so little about what he was selling.


----------



## missie1

etoupebirkin said:


> I fellow Jean Mahie / Elizabeth Locke collector recently passed away. We knew and respected one another.
> 
> She had no heirs and a friend is selling her pieces as a favor to her husband. I was one of the first to review the collection.
> 
> The two Mahie pieces are exceptional.
> 
> 22K Multi-tourmaline necklace
> 22K Sapphire and fancy intense yellow diamond ring.
> The Locke cameo is also exceptional. I’ve been wanting a Labradorite candy necklace for a while, and the chains were so well priced, I had to take them too.
> 
> View attachment 5583864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583869


Sending my condolences on loss of your friend.  The piece’s are beautiful and now you have sentimental  pieces to remember her and your shared love of jewelry.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Since there is discussion of Buccellati here, I will share a recent experience as FYI.
> I was looking at Buccellati blue zircon ring.  Blue zircon is gorgeous, but you do not see it often, especially the fine teal blue stones.
> 
> The SA I was working with said it was blue cubic zirconia.  I said it can't be (I am not an expert, but if there is one thing I do know, it's certain stones, and I have studied blue zircons. A blue zircon is a stone that has fire and dispersion close to the diamond; you cannot miss that sparkling teal blue zircon).
> 
> I gently said... I'm pretty sure it's a blue zircon, which is a genuine, natural stone.  I then said a cubic zirconia is a synthetic, created stone, a fake.  I casually, humbly mentioned the names zircon and cubic zirconia sound similar, so perhaps there was some confusion.
> The SA insisted.  I then gently stated I do not think Buccellati is going to put a fake synthetic stone in a $53K ring.  Long story short, the stones was mis-tagged,  The stone is indeed a blue zircon, a genuine, natural, fiery stone.
> 
> I must admit; I was a bit surprised by this. Yes, Bucellatti is Italian, and there can sometimes be translation errors.
> 
> Moral of the story, if it doesn't feel right, ask to be sure.  We are all human, and errors happen.


Ahhh, blue zircon is one of my favorites! That and lavender-gray spinel….


----------



## eletons

etoupebirkin said:


> I fellow Jean Mahie / Elizabeth Locke collector recently passed away. We knew and respected one another.
> 
> She had no heirs and a friend is selling her pieces as a favor to her husband. I was one of the first to review the collection.
> 
> The two Mahie pieces are exceptional.
> 
> 22K Multi-tourmaline necklace
> 22K Sapphire and fancy intense yellow diamond ring.
> The Locke cameo is also exceptional. I’ve been wanting a Labradorite candy necklace for a while, and the chains were so well priced, I had to take them too.
> 
> View attachment 5583864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583869


Thanks for sharing the pictures. 
The cameo is very special.


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I am glad they acknowledged it.  The ring is on their website, and they fixed it too.
> I will say though, I'm not buying any blue zircons from them, at least not in the near term.
> I was going to ask about the zircons they use, country of origin, making it all in WG, blah blah blah, but I skipped it.
> I went elsewhere.


Full page ad in CS Chicago saw at my airport lounge today


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Full page ad in CS Chicago saw at my airport lounge today
> 
> View attachment 5588249


Thank you so much!  You know my style perfectly!   This is Steve Quick Jeweler who sells designer brands, including Omi Prive.  I am certain this ring is made by Omi Prive.  I looked at almost the exact same ring setting.  Omi Prive wins a lot of AGTA jewelry awards on his designs.

Below is the ring I looked at.  It is only 7.35 cts though, so a bit smaller than the one you posted.
I love this ring... I think.   My one concern is the use of Paraibas as accent stones.  With colored gemstone rings, I usually like for the center stone to be the star.  I prefer the side accent stones to be diamonds only (preferably mixed cuts to give it character vs. all boring round diamonds).  However, in this ring, my husband loves the little Paraiba accents, and he thinks that's what make the ring unique and pop.  These accents are signature Omi Prive.

If you like his designs, here is the Omi Prive Look Book which carries his larger pieces: https://omiprive.com/look-book/

There are a few other Paraiba rings in the Look Book.  My husband loves the pear-cut Paraiba ring with matching Paraiba halo.  If you browse the Look Book, it will show the unique use of color in Omi Prive designs.   

By the way, in case you also like this style...
I tried on the pink sapphire ring too.  It was gorgeous, but I'm not a bright pink sapphire gal; it's too frou frou for me.  I think we discussed this and girly-girl butterfly rings.   Hmmm... it's me for sure... I think instead of man-ing up, maybe I need to girly-girl up!  .   The pink sapphire ring is stunning for ladies who love bright pink sapphires.  I posted a photo of that ring below as well in case you like this stuff.  It was $200K as I recall.  I love how he uses French cut baguettes on the shank; it's beautiful.

One final comment... see Omi Prive's use of double claw prongs?  I used to hate claw prongs.  However, I have a blue zircon and tsavorite ring from Omi Prive that has double-claws.  I love that ring! Hence, it has since changed my mind on double claw prongs.  They are so delicate, very subtle, barley there.  All you see is the stone.

I can't believe you posted the ring above!  That made me smile.  Thank you!!!    






	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Ahhh, blue zircon is one of my favorites! That and lavender-gray spinel….


I am so glad to hear you also like blue zircons!  I have been looking at other gemstones aside from the major gemstones. 
Blue zircon is so sparkly as I am sure you know.


----------



## BigAkoya

@Notorious Pink
I didn’t realize you also liked blue zircons, but since you do, and I know you like big dangle earrings…

I want to share this with you so you do not miss out in case you might like these.

These are the blue zircon and tsavorite earrings from Omi Prive that went with the ring I purchased.  I did not get them as I don’t wear dangle earrings and they were huge on my ears (I ordered something smaller for my ears).  I think you might like them since you like big dangle earrings.  They were $36K or $38K (forgot exact price).  I recall you shop at London Jewelers, and they also carry Omi Prive.  This is just FYI so you are aware of them as I think some of Omi Prive’s larger pieces are usually one of a kind and pieces are floating all over US boutiques.

The other photo is my ring so you can see the set (but I broke the set ). 

@etoupebirkin This is what started me on the Caned Cuff in WG.  I want to wear the ring with a bold WG only cuff, no diamonds, no other gemstones, just shiny metal, geometric design, to bring out the emerald-cut crispy blues and greens in the ring.  So summery (at least to me)!  I put on the Clover to show how it just doesn’t quite work in my mind; not crispy or bold enough.

Oh!  FYI in case you might ever like WG.  Verdura does not uplift for WG!  Yippee!  The Caned Cuff in WG is the same price as the Criss Cross in WG (the Caned Cuff in YG is the same price as the Criss Cross in YG).  So it’s apples to apples on the same metal, probably for RG too.  Nice!  They are unlike VCA who uplifts for everything not standard stock.


----------



## Cool Breeze

BigAkoya said:


> @Notorious Pink
> I didn’t realize you also liked blue zircons, but since you do, and I know you like big dangle earrings…
> 
> I want to share this with you so you do not miss out in case you might like these.
> 
> These are the blue zircon and tsavorite earrings from Omi Prive that went with the ring I purchased.  I did not get them as I don’t wear dangle earrings and they were huge on my ears (I ordered something smaller for my ears).  I think you might like them since you like big dangle earrings.  They were $36K or $38K (forgot exact price).  I recall you shop at London Jewelers, and they also carry Omi Prive.  This is just FYI so you are aware of them as I think some of Omi Prive’s larger pieces are usually one of a kind and pieces are floating all over US boutiques.
> 
> The other photo is my ring so you can see the set (but I broke the set ).
> 
> @etoupebirkin This is what started me on the Caned Cuff in WG.  I want to wear the ring with a bold WG only cuff, no diamonds, no other gemstones, just shiny metal, geometric design, to bring out the emerald-cut crispy blues and greens in the ring.  So summery (at least to me)!  I put on the Clover to show how it just doesn’t quite work in my mind; not crispy or bold enough.
> 
> Oh!  FYI in case you might ever like WG.  Verdura does not uplift for WG!  Yippee!  The Caned Cuff in WG is the same price as the Criss Cross in WG (the Caned Cuff in YG is the same price as the Criss Cross in YG).  So it’s apples to apples on the same metal, probably for RG too.  Nice!  They are unlike VCA who uplifts for everything not standard stock.
> 
> View attachment 5588850
> 
> View attachment 5588863


Your ring is magnificent!!! Wear it in good health.  Looking forward to seeing your Verdura cuff.  Warmest wishes.


----------



## BigAkoya

Cool Breeze said:


> Your ring is magnificent!!! Wear it in good health.  Looking forward to seeing your Verdura cuff.  Warmest wishes.


Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> @Notorious Pink
> I didn’t realize you also liked blue zircons, but since you do, and I know you like big dangle earrings…
> 
> I want to share this with you so you do not miss out in case you might like these.
> 
> These are the blue zircon and tsavorite earrings from Omi Prive that went with the ring I purchased.  I did not get them as I don’t wear dangle earrings and they were huge on my ears (I ordered something smaller for my ears).  I think you might like them since you like big dangle earrings.  They were $36K or $38K (forgot exact price).  I recall you shop at London Jewelers, and they also carry Omi Prive.  This is just FYI so you are aware of them as I think some of Omi Prive’s larger pieces are usually one of a kind and pieces are floating all over US boutiques.
> 
> The other photo is my ring so you can see the set (but I broke the set ).
> 
> @etoupebirkin This is what started me on the Caned Cuff in WG.  I want to wear the ring with a bold WG only cuff, no diamonds, no other gemstones, just shiny metal, geometric design, to bring out the emerald-cut crispy blues and greens in the ring.  So summery (at least to me)!  I put on the Clover to show how it just doesn’t quite work in my mind; not crispy or bold enough.
> 
> Oh!  FYI in case you might ever like WG.  Verdura does not uplift for WG!  Yippee!  The Caned Cuff in WG is the same price as the Criss Cross in WG (the Caned Cuff in YG is the same price as the Criss Cross in YG).  So it’s apples to apples on the same metal, probably for RG too.  Nice!  They are unlike VCA who uplifts for everything not standard stock.
> 
> View attachment 5588850
> 
> View attachment 5588863


Thanks, sweetie! I think you listed the lookbook a week or two ago so I have it. As much as I like Omi, I think if I ever did get anything with blue zircon I would probably just work with Briony or London’s in-house jeweler to have something made. Unfortunately i still have a lot of VCA on my list before then!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words.


It’s truly phenomenal!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> @Notorious Pink
> I didn’t realize you also liked blue zircons, but since you do, and I know you like big dangle earrings…
> 
> I want to share this with you so you do not miss out in case you might like these.
> 
> These are the blue zircon and tsavorite earrings from Omi Prive that went with the ring I purchased.  I did not get them as I don’t wear dangle earrings and they were huge on my ears (I ordered something smaller for my ears).  I think you might like them since you like big dangle earrings.  They were $36K or $38K (forgot exact price).  I recall you shop at London Jewelers, and they also carry Omi Prive.  This is just FYI so you are aware of them as I think some of Omi Prive’s larger pieces are usually one of a kind and pieces are floating all over US boutiques.
> 
> The other photo is my ring so you can see the set (but I broke the set ).
> 
> @etoupebirkin This is what started me on the Caned Cuff in WG.  I want to wear the ring with a bold WG only cuff, no diamonds, no other gemstones, just shiny metal, geometric design, to bring out the emerald-cut crispy blues and greens in the ring.  So summery (at least to me)!  I put on the Clover to show how it just doesn’t quite work in my mind; not crispy or bold enough.
> 
> Oh!  FYI in case you might ever like WG.  Verdura does not uplift for WG!  Yippee!  The Caned Cuff in WG is the same price as the Criss Cross in WG (the Caned Cuff in YG is the same price as the Criss Cross in YG).  So it’s apples to apples on the same metal, probably for RG too.  Nice!  They are unlike VCA who uplifts for everything not standard stock.
> 
> View attachment 5588850
> 
> View attachment 5588863



Blue and green gems together, my favorite combo!


----------



## A bottle of Red

A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven 
20th wedding anniversary


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512


WOW! I WISH there was a Graff near me. So pretty...


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512


This is beautiful!  Congratulations on your new pieces, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Thank you so much @BigAkoya  and @glamourbag !
We don’t live near one either; years ago we met an amazing Sa at Madison ave when we travelled to NYC and she has been so nice to work with since


----------



## Cool Breeze

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512


Congratulations on your new ring and Happy Anniversary.  Both the ring and bracelet are gorgeous.  You wear them well.  All the best to you and your husband.


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Thank you so much @BigAkoya  and @glamourbag !
> We don’t live near one either; years ago we met an amazing Sa at Madison ave when we travelled to NYC and she has been so nice to work with since


This set needs more mod shots!   I totally missed these Twombly pieces when I was there.

One thing I love love love is the use of mixed diamond cuts in one piece, and these have three different cuts.  It creates such an artistic and complex look which I love.

I am sure the pieces sparkle as you move your hand and wrist.

You know I love matching sets.  Yet, I have always hesitated to get a bracelet that perfectly matches the ring as I think it can look too cookie cutter.

Your set has changed my mind. It is beautiful, and it goes perfectly due to the design… like a high jewelry set.  The pieces are made for each other, like you and your hubby.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Thank you so much @Cool Breeze  for your kind wishes!

@BigAkoya  I love the mixed diamonds & how it twirls like ribbons. 
Was not sure if the 2 pieces matching are too much but I do love them both


----------



## rosebean

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512


Happy anniversary and congratulations to your new addition. So elegant and beautiful on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512


Happy anniversary! Beautiful pieces. I love the ribbons and uniqueness.


----------



## tenshix

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512



Happy anniversary, just gorgeous!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512


Congratulations!  It’s stunning and looks absolutely stunning on you.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Thank you everyone so much!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Playing around today


----------



## A bottle of Red

Taking those beautiful shots like some of you get isn’t easy but I tried


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> Taking those beautiful shots like some of you get isn’t easy but I tried
> 
> View attachment 5600422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600423


Your Graff pieces are things of dreams. Beautiful.


----------



## 880

A bottle of Red said:


> Playing around today
> 
> View attachment 5600420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600421


Happy 20th anniversary! My best wishes for many more lovely years! 
Your bracelet and ring are gorgeous, and I love your photos


----------



## A bottle of Red

glamourbag said:


> Your Graff pieces are things of dreams. Beautiful.


Thank you so much!


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> Happy 20th anniversary! My best wishes for many more lovely years!
> Your bracelet and ring are gorgeous, and I love your photos


Thank you so much!


----------



## floridamama

A bottle of Red said:


> Playing around today
> 
> View attachment 5600420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600421


Your bracelet and ring are beautiful


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Playing around today
> 
> View attachment 5600420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600421


This is such a beautiful set!  I love both pieces, and I especially love the design of the ring.  The mixed cut diamonds are gorgeous.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> This is such a beautiful set!  I love both pieces, and I especially love the design of the ring.  The mixed cut diamonds are gorgeous.


Thank you so much!


----------



## A bottle of Red

floridamama said:


> Your bracelet and ring are beautiful


Thank you so much! I love them but even more than that I love my dear husband


----------



## sjunky13

A bottle of Red said:


> Taking those beautiful shots like some of you get isn’t easy but I tried
> 
> View attachment 5600422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600423


Absolutely beautiful! What a lovely set!


----------



## sjunky13

A bottle of Red said:


> Thank you so much! I love them but even more than that I love my dear husband


LOL! I thought this said, I love them more than I love my dear husband! Hahaaha


----------



## A bottle of Red

sjunky13 said:


> LOL! I thought this said, I love them more than I love my dear husband! Hahaaha


Oh no lol that is sooo funny! Yes I was a bit clumsy in my writing; definitely love the hubby more


----------



## rosebean

A bottle of Red said:


> Playing around today
> 
> View attachment 5600420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600421


they are so beautiful on you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

rosebean said:


> they are so beautiful on you!


Thank you @rosebean !


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> A match made by Graff to celebrate a match made in heaven
> 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5593511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593512


These pieces are so gorgeous and special!!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> These pieces are so gorgeous and special!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## 880

Cross post with what jewelry are you wearing today thread

Earrings and ring from DH and mom respectively
Foundrae oversized mixed chain and charms 
Bulgari tubogas bracelet and viper ring 




My VCA SA emailed me a pic of VCA heritage ruby earrings (left, 41K USD) 
but I happen to have a pair of paste ones from Etsy that I don’t wear (center and right) 
(Am planning on giving the paste ones away, but thought the coincidence was funny


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Cross post with what jewelry are you wearing today thread
> 
> Earrings and ring from DH and mom respectively
> Foundrae oversized mixed chain and charms
> Bulgari tubogas bracelet and viper ring
> 
> View attachment 5603350
> 
> 
> My VCA SA emailed me a pic of VCA heritage ruby earrings (left, 41K USD)
> but I happen to have a pair of paste ones from Etsy that I don’t wear (center and right)
> (Am planning on giving the paste ones away, but thought the coincidence was funny
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603352
> View attachment 5603353
> View attachment 5603355


You have such a unique and wonderful style!  Chic avant garde is always how I envision you!  Love your pieces!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> You have such a unique and wonderful style!  Chic avant garde is always how I envision you!  Love your pieces!


Thank you so much for your kind words, @BigAkoya 
I’ve learned a lot from you and from all the lovely members here!


----------



## mocktail

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... last post on pearls, I promise.  Ya'll just have me so excited talking about pearls!
> 
> For jewelry lovers and especially pearl lovers or soon-to-be pearl lovers...
> This is the most beuatiful coffee book on pearls.  It is a huge book, gorgeous photos.  It is no longer in publication, but you can find used copies.  This book was done jointly with Assouline and Mikimoto, so all the photos are gorgeous pearls.
> 
> Yes, look at each photo, but I would also suggest taking your time to pause and stare at the pearls...
> Look at how they are worn with an outfit, the size of the pearls, where they land on the body, how it highlights the face or torso...  I found these photos very inspiring for ways to wear pearls, for where I like my pearls to land, the size of pearl I prefer, etc...
> 
> I love this book and thought some of you might enjoy it as well for ideas and inspiration...
> 
> I see a few on amazon US:
> Amazon.com: The Pearl Necklace (Classics): 9781614285120: Becker, Vivienne: Books
> 
> Here is a brand new one on eBay US that looks to be a great price:
> Pearl Necklace (2016, Hardcover) 9781614285120 | eBay


I'd waitlisted myself for this book at a few online stores months ago and just got notified that it's in stock online at Target for a much better price than the used copies on Amazon. Ordered one for myself immediately 









						The Pearl Necklace - (Classics) (Hardcover)
					

Read reviews and buy The Pearl Necklace - (Classics) (Hardcover) at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> Cross post with what jewelry are you wearing today thread
> 
> Earrings and ring from DH and mom respectively
> Foundrae oversized mixed chain and charms
> Bulgari tubogas bracelet and viper ring
> 
> View attachment 5603350
> 
> 
> My VCA SA emailed me a pic of VCA heritage ruby earrings (left, 41K USD)
> but I happen to have a pair of paste ones from Etsy that I don’t wear (center and right)
> (Am planning on giving the paste ones away, but thought the coincidence was funny
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603352
> View attachment 5603353
> View attachment 5603355


Love that Foundrae


----------



## BigAkoya

mocktail said:


> I'd waitlisted myself for this book at a few online stores months ago and just got notified that it's in stock online at Target for a much better price than the used copies on Amazon. Ordered one for myself immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pearl Necklace - (Classics) (Hardcover)
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy The Pearl Necklace - (Classics) (Hardcover) at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


I am so excited for you!!!! Yes, this book sells for a lot in the after market!  Congratulations on getting one at a good price!


----------



## mocktail

mocktail said:


> I'd waitlisted myself for this book at a few online stores months ago and just got notified that it's in stock online at Target for a much better price than the used copies on Amazon. Ordered one for myself immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pearl Necklace - (Classics) (Hardcover)
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy The Pearl Necklace - (Classics) (Hardcover) at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


So, Target kept canceling my order, which was a bummer. I decided to email the publisher (Assouline) and they have some additional copies in their warehouse! They got my address and sent me an online invoice and I just purchased the book. Shouldn't get canceled this time. For anyone else who's interested, it sounds like they might have a couple more copies available, but you have to email customer service because the book isn't on their website anymore.


----------



## BigAkoya

mocktail said:


> So, Target kept canceling my order, which was a bummer. I decided to email the publisher (Assouline) and they have some additional copies in their warehouse! They got my address and sent me an online invoice and I just purchased the book. Shouldn't get canceled this time. For anyone else who's interested, it sounds like they might have a couple more copies available, but you have to email customer service because the book isn't on their website anymore.


That was smart.  The Target thing sounds like some scam to get you on the website to browse, but the book really isn't available.  I just went to your link and they show 5 copies, but obviously that is not true because they can't even ship out one to you!   

I am glad you contacted Assouline, and they had some extras to send you.  It's a beautiful coffee table book.  Take your time to really stare at the photos and how the pearls are worn by each person... the size of the pearl, the length, where it lands, the outfit...  Lots of ideas!  

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## oranGetRee

Looking at Buccellati after reading through the posts of this thread. Buccellati gives me the feel of elegance and intricacy in design.

This opera series seems to go well with vintage Alhambra. I have the agate VA bracelet. I think it could pair well.

Also looking at their macri series for bangle. Not sure if they have my size though. Definitely pairs well with tennis bracelets


----------



## BigAkoya

For any pearl lovers or lovers of piling on jewelry, this is a great video from Assael Pearls.
Even if you do not wear pearls, look at it for styling ideas... how necklaces are piled on, the use of color, the boldness of pieces and how they are paired.  The coral necklaces are stunning.

I've watched this video like 10 times for inspiration; hence I wanted to share as I thought some of your might like it as well.
I love love love the huge multi-pearl bubble ring with the sky-blue violane center cabachon stone (16 seconds into the video).

Happy Sunday!  I think I will watch this video again!


----------



## Yssie

BigAkoya said:


> For any pearl lovers or lovers of piling on jewelry, this is a great video from Assael Pearls.
> Even if you do not wear pearls, look at it for styling ideas... how necklaces are piled on, the use of color, the boldness of pieces and how they are paired.  The coral necklaces are stunning.
> 
> I've watched this video like 10 times for inspiration; hence I wanted to share as I thought some of your might like it also.
> I love love love the huge multi-pearl bubble ring with the sky-blue violane center cabachon stone (16 seconds into the video).
> 
> Happy Sunday!  I think I will watch this video again!




Those coral layers!! I can’t ever resist a nice coral ❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

@EpiFanatic Tried the 36 MM and absolutely love how boss-like it looks. With it, I don’t even wear any bracelets. Just a pair of blingy earrings and a ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic Tried the 36 MM and absolutely love how boss-like it looks. With it, I don’t even wear any bracelets. Just a pair of blingy earrings and a ring.
> View attachment 5628625


Yes, exactly!  Big watches make a statement on their own without even trying.  

I love big watches.  Don’t buy a 36 until you try the Daytona.  I think you’ll love it if you think of it as the “boss-lady” or “sporty-chic” look, and not the “feminine-lady” look.  You saw my post wearing mine.  It’s also a very crisp, clean look.

I am so glad you tried on a 36!  It looks great on you, not big at all.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, exactly!  Big watches make a statement on their own without even trying.
> 
> I love big watches.  Don’t buy a 36 until you try the Daytona.  I think you’ll love it if you think of it as the “boss-lady” or “sporty-chic” look, and not the “feminine-lady” look.  You saw my post wearing mine.  It’s also a very crisp, clean look.
> 
> I am so glad you tried on a 36!  It looks great on you, not big at all.


The 36 OP came home with me and I have been wearing the heck out of it  @BigAkoya
So, I did try the 40 MM Daytona a couple of months back. Here’s a pic of it. 
I am growing accustomed to the big sizes now. So, maybe one day I might add it? I am learning ‘never say never’. For now, I am loving the 31 and 36 a lot. My 31 mm datejust is very feminine and pretty. But, I won’t lie, I will end up wearing my 36 much more for work. Maybe it’s the underrated stainless steel that makes this watch more wearable and suitable for work? I am surprised at how much I love the stainless steel. More ‘no-nonsense’  ‘boss-lady’ look than all RG or all YG or two-toned to my old eyes at least.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> The 36 OP came home with me and I have been wrist g the heck out of it  @BigAkoya
> So, I did try the 40 MM Daytona a couple of months back. Here’s a pic of it.
> I am growing accustomed to the big sizes now. So, maybe one day I might add it? I am learning ‘never say never’. For now, I am loving the 31 and 36 a lot. My 31 mm datejust is very feminine and pretty. But, I won’t lie, I will end up wearing my 36 much more for work. Maybe it’s the underrated stainless steel that makes this watch more wearable and suitable for work? I am surprised at how much I love the stainless steel. More ‘no-nonsense’  ‘boss-lady’ look than all RG or all YG or two-toned to my old eyes at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628751


The size looks great on you!  Super chic!

For inspiration, I will repost my photos here.  I wear it alone on my left hand along with my engagement ring.  Those are the only two pieces on my left arm, and I love the bold crispy look.

There is a photo with the Daytona and the Clover, but I only did that for a “VCA” photo.  I never wear it that way.

I wear it loose too.  On skinny days, it flips sometimes, not often, but every now and then.
You can see how loose it is in the 3rd photo when it’s not just hanging straight top down.  I wear it like a big chunky bracelet.

I hope you go for SS.  It will pop next to your e-ring!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic Tried the 36 MM and absolutely love how boss-like it looks. With it, I don’t even wear any bracelets. Just a pair of blingy earrings and a ring.
> View attachment 5628625


YASSSS!!!  I love that green. That’s all you need. Your watch, your ring, your earrings and you’re done. I absolutely LOVE that green. BOSS is the best word to describe it. Congratulations. What a coup to have found that. That size looks perfect on you. It is funny because this weekend my daughter and I tried on the exhibition model and she loved that green too.  And I tried on a Daytona. RG and white face. Unfortunately I discovered I don’t love it. I am however in love the RG yachtmaster with black bands. Well, maybe in a few years. Congratulations again. What a way to start a 36 collection. What’s next?


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> The 36 OP came home with me and I have been wrist g the heck out of it  @BigAkoya
> So, I did try the 40 MM Daytona a couple of months back. Here’s a pic of it.
> I am growing accustomed to the big sizes now. So, maybe one day I might add it? I am learning ‘never say never’. For now, I am loving the 31 and 36 a lot. My 31 mm datejust is very feminine and pretty. But, I won’t lie, I will end up wearing my 36 much more for work. Maybe it’s the underrated stainless steel that makes this watch more wearable and suitable for work? I am surprised at how much I love the stainless steel. More ‘no-nonsense’  ‘boss-lady’ look than all RG or all YG or two-toned to my old eyes at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628751



Guess it’s a Daytona kind of day along with you guys…

I wear mine daily to work and casually.


----------



## snnysmm

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic Tried the 36 MM and absolutely love how boss-like it looks. With it, I don’t even wear any bracelets. Just a pair of blingy earrings and a ring.
> View attachment 5628625


I love this look!  So so gorgeous.  Your style truly inspire me.


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> Guess it’s a Daytona kind of day along with you guys…
> 
> I wear mine daily to work and casually.


I love love love your panda!    
I am sure you know already know this, but I still have to talk about your fabulous watch!  

Your dial is the Panda Arabic Spitfire dial, so you not only have the cute black panda face, but you also have the awesome red ring inside the dials.  I know it's a minor detail, but it's the one detail I love about your dial.  Your dial is now discontinued and is a collector's piece.   

Your watch is stunning, and it looks awesome on you!  The only watch you need is the one on your wrist!  Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> The size looks great on you!  Super chic!
> 
> For inspiration, I will repost my photos here.  I wear it alone on my left hand along with my engagement ring.  Those are the only two pieces on my left arm, and I love the bold crispy look.
> 
> There is a photo with the Daytona and the Clover, but I only did that for a “VCA” photo.  I never wear it that way.
> 
> I wear it loose too.  On skinny days, it flips sometimes, not often, but every now and then.
> You can see how loose it is in the 3rd photo when it’s not just hanging straight top down.  I wear it like a big chunky bracelet.
> 
> I hope you go for SS.  It will pop next to your e-ring!
> 
> View attachment 5628778
> View attachment 5628779
> View attachment 5628780


So crisp and so darn chic! Agreed, the big watches need no adornment. They have such a huge presence! Love how you wear yours. All my bracelets are super lose and so is the watch. I love it better that way. Honestly, if I do the Daytona, SS would be my choice too @BigAkoya


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> YASSSS!!!  I love that green. That’s all you need. Your watch, your ring, your earrings and you’re done. I absolutely LOVE that green. BOSS is the best word to describe it. Congratulations. What a coup to have found that. That size looks perfect on you. It is funny because this weekend my daughter and I tried on the exhibition model and she loved that green too.  And I tried on a Daytona. RG and white face. Unfortunately I discovered I don’t love it. I am however in love the RG yachtmaster with black bands. Well, maybe in a few years. Congratulations again. What a way to start a 36 collection. What’s next?


Thank you @EpiFanatic I LOVE the 36 size! Once I tried the display piece, rest was history! Funny how our daughters get influenced by us. Both of mine looked at the different color options and one wanted pink and the other tiffany blue. I had to not-so-gently remind them that we are not buying candy but I do plan to get those for them for momentous occasions! Strangely, hubby was quick to agree getting our daughters the watches! Fathers and daughters!

I have the seen the RG Yatchmaster and it’s gorgeous! I can visualize you absolutely rocking it! 

As for me, I am digging the black and blue faces. I wear a lot of blacks and blues so either would go well with my outfits. Not yet sure of which model I would like it in.


----------



## snnysmm

this has got me thinking…. I want a Rolex too!  I know nothing about it, but have always wanted a date just (stainless steel/gold) and a Submariner for my husband.  But now, I wish I could get the oyster perpetual in turquoise blue (but I have heard they are nearly impossible).  Are they very difficult to purchase like H bags or can I just put myself on a waiting list and wait?


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Guess it’s a Daytona kind of day along with you guys…
> 
> I wear mine daily to work and casually.


Drooling @WingNut Between you and @BigAkoya you ladies are slaying it with your Daytonas.


----------



## eternallove4bag

snnysmm said:


> I love this look!  So so gorgeous.  Your style truly inspire me.


Thanks so much for your kind words  @snnysmm


----------



## BigAkoya

Thank you @EpiFanatic I LOVE the 36 size! Once I tried the display piece, rest was history! Funny how our daughters get influenced by us. Both of mine looked at the different color options and one wanted pink and the other tiffany blue. I had to not-so-gently remind them that we are not buying candy but I do plan to get those for them for momentous occasions! Strangely, hubby was quick to agree getting our daughters the watches! Fathers and daughters!


eternallove4bag said:


> I have the seen the RG Yatchmaster and it’s gorgeous! I can visualize you absolutely rocking it!
> 
> As for me, I am digging the black and blue faces. I wear a lot of blacks and blues so either would go well with my outfits. Not yet sure of which model I would like it in.


The pink is so popular now!  All the girls want that dial.  Barbiecore.
I love the Tiffany blue dial and almost bought one as I am such a Tiffany fan!  However, I smacked myself on the head and told myself I would never wear it and go back to my first love.

Full disclosure... I am such a cheesy Tiffany fan, I almost purchased teh big Tiffany blue leather tote for work!  I smacked myself on the head for that one too and said "Big Akoya, you are not going to get any respect carrying around that Tiffany blue bag!"    

If they really love it, I vote yes, especially the Tiffany blue (that blue is stunning).  Plus, you can wear it too since you like to wear different watches.  Those colors will be gone, and then gone is gone for Rolex.    Your girls will love these candy color dials; they are so on-trend!


----------



## BigAkoya

So weird... TPF posted another dupe!  Deleted.


----------



## eternallove4bag

snnysmm said:


> this has got me thinking…. I want a Rolex too!  I know nothing about it, but have always wanted a date just (stainless steel/gold) and a Submariner for my husband.  But now, I wish I could get the oyster perpetual in turquoise blue (but I have heard they are nearly impossible).  Are they very difficult to purchase like H bags or can I just put myself on a waiting list and wait?


I think inventory is getting better at Rolex @snnysmm 

I do know of quite a few friends who received their rolex watches by just getting on the list. So, I would say no harm in going to your local AD and trying the watches you want (they would have some as display pieces) and then getting on the waiting list.

Regarding the Tiffany Blue OP, I was told that it’s one of the hardest watches to get. In 36, impossible and in 31, extremely hard.


----------



## BigAkoya

Deleted Dupe.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I think inventory is getting better at Rolex @snnysmm
> 
> I do know of quite a few friends who received their rolex watches by just getting on the list. So, I would say no harm in going to your local AD and trying the watches you want (they would have some as display pieces) and then getting on the waiting list.
> 
> Regarding the Tiffany Blue OP, I was told that it’s one of the hardest watches to get. In 36, impossible and in 31, extremely hard.


It is!  Get it now before it's really gone! Everyone girl wants that shade. I think since you are such a loyal buyer, your AD will bump you up.  The Rolex wait list is so subjective.


----------



## snnysmm

eternallove4bag said:


> I think inventory is getting better at Rolex @snnysmm
> 
> I do know of quite a few friends who received their rolex watches by just getting on the list. So, I would say no harm in going to your local AD and trying the watches you want (they would have some as display pieces) and then getting on the waiting list.
> 
> Regarding the Tiffany Blue OP, I was told that it’s one of the hardest watches to get. In 36, impossible and in 31, extremely hard.


Thank you for your response.

What always confused me about watches is the pricing.  For example, on the Rolex website, the Tiffany blue watch is listed as $5800, which is the suggested retail price.  Does that mean a local AD will charge me $5800 or more (ie., whatever price they want because they are so difficult?).  Is there a Rolex boutique like Cartier boutique sells watches or are all Rolexes sold by AD’s?

I am sorry for all these questions and I will zip it soon!  I don’t have anybody I can ask.  I guess I was wondering because I would like to get my husband a nice watch, (a Submariner seems on the “affordable” range at under 10k).  He always buys me nice VCA and never anything for himself.  I’d like to do something nice for him…


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Tiffany blue dial and almost bought one as I am such a Tiffany fan!  However, I smacked myself on the head and told myself I would never wear it and go back to my first love.
> 
> Full disclosure... I am such a cheesy Tiffany fan, I almost purchased teh big Tiffany blue leather tote for work!  I smacked myself on the head for that one too and said "Big Akoya, you are not going to get any respect carrying around that Tiffany blue bag!"
> 
> If they really love it, I vote yes, especially the Tiffany blue (that blue is stunning).  Plus, you can wear it too since you like to wear different watches.  Those colors will be gone, and then gone is gone for Rolex.    Your girls will love these candy color dials; they are so on-trend!


We are in the minority on this forum with regards to our love for Tiffany @BigAkoya  … some of their designs like the Victoria, their soleste etc. are so iconic that I cannot think of any other luxury brand that can do those designs better.
Too funny about the Tiffany blue bag! Haha!  Their blue is honestly perfect! 

My girls love pink and blue. They had a ‘meh’ reaction to my green OP which is just fine by me. I told them the green watch and my malachite bag is anyway going to the grave with me so they don’t have to like it! Lol! Let’s see how long it takes to get the pink and T blue watches for them. I have heard they are super hard to get. I don’t want to get their hopes up for now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> It is!  Get it now before it's really gone! Everyone girl wants that shade. I think since you are such a loyal buyer, your AD will bump you up.  The Rolex wait list is so subjective.


Fingers crossed @BigAkoya … I will have to sacrifice my black dial for their pink/T blue


----------



## allanrvj

EpiFanatic said:


> I am however in love the RG yachtmaster with black bands.


Same. But in my head I was like, with this money I can get or a 20-motif in blue agate plus a bit more cash to buy the matching bracelet 
But yeah, a few years to save up for it


----------



## eternallove4bag

snnysmm said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> What always confused me about watches is the pricing.  For example, on the Rolex website, the Tiffany blue watch is listed as $5800, which is the suggested retail price.  Does that mean a local AD will charge me $5800 or more (ie., whatever price they want because they are so difficult?).  Is there a Rolex boutique like Cartier boutique sells watches or are all Rolexes sold by AD’s?
> 
> I am sorry for all these questions and I will zip it soon!  I don’t have anybody I can ask.  I guess I was wondering because I would like to get my husband a nice watch, (a Submariner seems on the “affordable” range at under 10k).  He always buys me nice VCA and never anything for himself.  I’d like to do something nice for him…


No worries. I am a total watch newbie myself. I just got into watches last year after turning up my nose at even wearing one so I don’t want to ever say ‘never will I…’

Regarding pricing, I paid the same price as the one provided on the website. I was told some resellers are selling the rolex watches with a lot of markup but not aware of that personally so cannot comment.

I believe (and someone please correct me if I have this wrong) all Rolex watches are sold through ADs. Even if it’s a standalone Rolex AD.

That’s such a nice gesture for your husband and I am sure he will appreciate it. Hope you are able to get one for him soon.


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> this has got me thinking…. I want a Rolex too!  I know nothing about it, but have always wanted a date just (stainless steel/gold) and a Submariner for my husband.  But now, I wish I could get the oyster perpetual in turquoise blue (but I have heard they are nearly impossible).  Are they very difficult to purchase like H bags or can I just put myself on a waiting list and wait?


I think for your first watch, don't get the Tiffany blue.  I think high odds you will get sick of it, as I see it more as a fun watch versus an everyday watch.  The hype will die, you may have regret you purchased a "fun watch", so I personally would not make this your first Rolex.   

A two-tone Rolex DJ is a classic first watch (it was my first Rolex).  There are tons of bezel, bracelet, and dial combinations in addition to the size, so think what you want.  The combinations are endless. 

I 100% agree with you on the Submariner for your husband.  It is often a man's first Rolex.  I bought a Submariner for my husband as his first Rolex.  My husband is a simple kind of guy... Levi's jeans for him, nothing designer!  He never wanted a Rolex and loved his digital Casio with alarm clock!    
He wore his Submariner and fell in love.  Then, a few years later,  I bought him a two-tone Daytona, and he really loves it.  Now, it's Rolex all the way for him.  I think your husband will love a Rolex.

I've said this before, but I think anyone (man or woman) can dress like a slob, but with a simple Rolex, it makes a statement and creates that look.  

I think you both will love Rolexes.  
Also, for what it's worth... I know many ladies here love to rotate different watches.  
Not me.. my watch is like my e-ring.  It's my constant, same watch, every day.  Think about how you wear watches. 
If you want one watch to wear daily, I vote go for the big sporty-chic look.  Sometimes the small feminine-watch look can be a bit frumpy with casual wear.  Everyone wears big watches these days, Rolex, Casio, or Apple.  

That's just my opinion for what it's worth.  Hope this helps, and good luck on watch shopping!


----------



## snnysmm

eternallove4bag said:


> No worries. I am a total watch newbie myself. I just got into watches last year after turning up my nose at even wearing one so I don’t want to ever say ‘never will I…’
> 
> Regarding pricing, I paid the same price as the one provided on the website. I was told some resellers are selling the rolex watches with a lot of markup but not aware of that personally so cannot comment.
> 
> I believe (and someone please correct me if I have this wrong) all Rolex watches are sold through ADs. Even if it’s a standalone Rolex AD.
> 
> That’s such a nice gesture for your husband and I am sure he will appreciate it. Hope you are able to get one for him soon.


This is so, so helpful.  Thank you so much.  I love, love your (first?) Rolex.  I think that is the date just (?) and that would be THE Rolex I’d want for me first.  One day… but husband’s watch first and then mine   

I will have to find a reputable Rolex AD first!  Thanks again!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I think for your first watch, don't get the Tiffany blue.  I think high odds you will get sick of it, as I see it more as a fun watch versus an everyday watch.  The hype will die, you may have regret you purchased a "fun watch", so I personally would not make this your first Rolex.
> 
> A two-tone Rolex DJ is a classic first watch (it was my first Rolex).  There are tons of bezel, bracelet, and dial combinations in addition to the size, so think what you want.  The combinations are endless.
> 
> I 100% agree with you on the Submariner for your husband.  It is often a man's first Rolex.  I bought a Submariner for my husband as his first Rolex.  My husband is a simple kind of guy... Levi's jeans for him, nothing designer!  He never wanted a Rolex and loved his digital Casio with alarm clock!
> He wore his Submariner and fell in love.  Then, a few years later,  I bought him a two-tone Daytona, and he really loves it.  Now, it's Rolex all the way for him.  I think your husband will love a Rolex.
> 
> I've said this before, but I think anyone (man or woman) can dress like a slob, but with a simple Rolex, it makes a statement and creates that look.
> 
> I think you both will love Rolexes.
> Also, for what it's worth... I know many ladies here love to rotate different watches.
> Not me.. my watch is like my e-ring.  It's my constant, same watch, every day.  Think about how you wear watches.
> If you want one watch to wear daily, I vote go for the big sporty-chic look.  Sometimes the small feminine-watch look can be a bit frumpy with casual wear.  Everyone wears big watches these days, Rolex, Casio, or Apple.
> 
> That's just my opinion for what it's worth.  Hope this helps, and good luck on watch shopping!


You are right, I probably wouldn’t get the Tiffany Blue.  That is a want and not at all a priority (although it is so so beautiful!  Ah!). I already have a stainless steel watch (Cartier Ballon Bleu) that is super banged up, but I absolutely love.  For me, I think I’d want a stainless steel/gold toned watch from Rolex.  One day.

But husband’s watch first!  Off the rabbit hole of Rolex I go!


----------



## eternallove4bag

snnysmm said:


> This is so, so helpful.  Thank you so much.  I love, love your (first?) Rolex.  I think that is the date just (?) and that would be THE Rolex I’d want for me first.  One day… but husband’s watch first and then mine
> 
> I will have to find a reputable Rolex AD first!  Thanks again!


Yes, my first rolex was the datejust and I absolutely love it. I look at it more as a piece of jewelry than just a watch honestly. Highly recommend it as your first watch. 

I agree with @BigAkoya I would not go for T blue dial as your first watch. It can be limiting. A neutral watch first that you can wear with everything and then, you can go for fun colors later if you want. 
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> You are right, I probably wouldn’t get the Tiffany Blue.  That is a want and not at all a priority (although it is so so beautiful!  Ah!). I already have a stainless steel watch (Cartier Ballon Bleu) that is super banged up, but I absolutely love.  For me, I think I’d want a stainless steel/gold toned watch from Rolex.  One day.
> 
> But husband’s watch first!  Off the rabbit hole of Rolex I go!


That is really thoughtful of you to get your husband a Submariner.  At least this watch is easy, not a lot of choices if you go for the classic stainess with black dial.  You just order one and wait!  He will love you, but more so, he will love the thought and remember it everytime he looks at it.  

As you buy your husband's watch, take the time you are there to work your AD and have him show you options for you. Try some two-tones on with different bracelets, bezels, etc.  

Have fun!


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Drooling @WingNut Between you and @BigAkoya you ladies are slaying it with your Daytonas.


You know I regularly drool over EVERYTHING you post, so Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @EpiFanatic I LOVE the 36 size! Once I tried the display piece, rest was history! Funny how our daughters get influenced by us. Both of mine looked at the different color options and one wanted pink and the other tiffany blue. I had to not-so-gently remind them that we are not buying candy but I do plan to get those for them for momentous occasions! Strangely, hubby was quick to agree getting our daughters the watches! Fathers and daughters!
> 
> I have the seen the RG Yatchmaster and it’s gorgeous! I can visualize you absolutely rocking it!
> 
> As for me, I am digging the black and blue faces. I wear a lot of blacks and blues so either would go well with my outfits. Not yet sure of which model I would like it in.


Yes!!!   I am the worst. A black 36 datejust with batons looked fabulous on my daughter and I almost bought it for her.  But then I reminded myself that she is a high school senior and I’m not giving her a Rolex until she graduates from college. Her father got her into vintage watches and I am getting her into Rolex.
Here are my blue 31s just to see the color.  Later I’ll post one of daughter’s faves. It’s a weird combo.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes!!!   I am the worst. A black 36 datejust with batons looked fabulous on my daughter and I almost bought it for her.  But then I reminded myself that she is a high school senior and I’m not giving her a Rolex until she graduates from college. Her father got her into vintage watches and I am getting her into Rolex.
> Here are my blue 31s just to see the color.  Later I’ll post one of daughter’s faves. It’s a weird combo.
> 
> View attachment 5628846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628847



I especially love the blue of the top one!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> You know I regularly drool over EVERYTHING you post, so Thank you!


Thank you always for being so kind @WingNut


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes!!!   I am the worst. A black 36 datejust with batons looked fabulous on my daughter and I almost bought it for her.  But then I reminded myself that she is a high school senior and I’m not giving her a Rolex until she graduates from college. Her father got her into vintage watches and I am getting her into Rolex.
> Here are my blue 31s just to see the color.  Later I’ll post one of daughter’s faves. It’s a weird combo.
> 
> View attachment 5628846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628847


You are killing me girl with your fabulous rolex collection @EpiFanatic And honestly, I love the simplicity and elegance of these watches worn solo. I am so in love with that navy-ish blue in your second pic!

I hear you! Neither of my girls are getting their rolex watches (if we get them) till they graduate from college either. They can ‘borrow’ from time to time but I am not putting a target on their backs letting them wear luxury watches 24/7 at this age! Their mama got hers in her 40’s. They can wait till their 20’s at the very least


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> You are killing me girl with your fabulous rolex collection @EpiFanatic And honestly, I love the simplicity and elegance of these watches worn solo. I am so in love with that navy-ish blue in your second pic!
> 
> I hear you! Neither of my girls are getting their rolex watches (if we get them) till they graduate from college either. They can ‘borrow’ from time to time but I am not putting a target on their backs letting them wear luxury watches 24/7 at this age! Their mama got hers in her 40’s. They can wait till their 20’s at the very least


Yes. You are so right about simplicity and elegance of Rolexes. I absolutely love that they are meant to be and are durable tool watches. I use mine like it. I check the date on it and I look at mine in the middle of the night when I wake up and wonder for the fifth time, what time is it? in the grand scheme of watches they’re not expensive compared the AP, Patek, or even the a. Lange, JLC (tho that is in my #whenimdonewithRolex list). I love that Rolex has kept the price relatively low (ahem Chanel) during this period of high demand Although that results in a flourishing secondary market.  And I love that the most popular models are the basic models. (Omg eeeek!!  Basic?!?!). Yes. Me and my basic self will sit here and enjoy my basic datejust. 
Thank you. The blue is surprisingly beautiful. I’m on the hunt for a blue 41 DJ for my son. I’ve got a couple years until he graduates from college so wish me luck. If you see any candy colors for your daughters you should jump on them. But this coming from a shameless Rolex hoarder.  I love that your daughters are appreciating them too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

WingNut said:


> You know I regularly drool over EVERYTHING you post, so Thank you!


You and me both @WingNut


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic Tried the 36 MM and absolutely love how boss-like it looks. With it, I don’t even wear any bracelets. Just a pair of blingy earrings and a ring.
> View attachment 5628625


Love the combination, also the size of the watch is perfect!
All the 3 big brand could use this photo for their website and magzine to boot their images!!
Edit to add: big big congratulation on your new OP! Enjoy all the way!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> The size looks great on you!  Super chic!
> 
> For inspiration, I will repost my photos here.  I wear it alone on my left hand along with my engagement ring.  Those are the only two pieces on my left arm, and I love the bold crispy look.
> 
> There is a photo with the Daytona and the Clover, but I only did that for a “VCA” photo.  I never wear it that way.
> 
> I wear it loose too.  On skinny days, it flips sometimes, not often, but every now and then.
> You can see how loose it is in the 3rd photo when it’s not just hanging straight top down.  I wear it like a big chunky bracelet.
> 
> I hope you go for SS.  It will pop next to your e-ring!
> 
> View attachment 5628778
> View attachment 5628779
> View attachment 5628780


Love how chic and crisp the two look together!


----------



## WingNut

EpiFanatic said:


> You and me both @WingNut



I should add I drool over your photos as well… you are both very bad for my ever-growing wishlist.


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> I love love love your panda!
> I am sure you know already know this, but I still have to talk about your fabulous watch!
> 
> Your dial is the Panda Arabic Spitfire dial, so you not only have the cute black panda face, but you also have the awesome red ring inside the dials.  I know it's a minor detail, but it's the one detail I love about your dial.  Your dial is now discontinued and is a collector's piece.
> 
> Your watch is stunning, and it looks awesome on you!  The only watch you need is the one on your wrist!  Gorgeous!



Ugh I thought I had replied to you but my post was nowhere to be found!

Thank you again BigAkoya! You know I think I take this watch for granted. I also didn't know about the significance of the red dials until you pointed it out. 


To add: DH has always wanted a Daytona, but he said he'll only wear one he wins in the 24 hour race (we're working that....)


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes. You are so right about simplicity and elegance of Rolexes. I absolutely love that they are meant to be and are durable tool watches. I use mine like it. I check the date on it and I look at mine in the middle of the night when I wake up and wonder for the fifth time, what time is it? in the grand scheme of watches they’re not expensive compared the AP, Patek, or even the a. Lange, JLC (tho that is in my #whenimdonewithRolex list). I love that Rolex has kept the price relatively low (ahem Chanel) during this period of high demand Although that results in a flourishing secondary market.  And I love that the most popular models are the basic models. (Omg eeeek!!  Basic?!?!). Yes. Me and my basic self will sit here and enjoy my basic datejust.
> Thank you. The blue is surprisingly beautiful. I’m on the hunt for a blue 41 DJ for my son. I’ve got a couple years until he graduates from college so wish me luck. If you see any candy colors for your daughters you should jump on them. But this coming from a shameless Rolex hoarder.  I love that your daughters are appreciating them too.


Hehe I love my basic self some basic models for sure @EpiFanatic 
But, honestly, how easy to wear are these watches! I am so crushing over them right now!
Amen sister!  I hope you are able to get your hands on the blue DJ for your son and I am able to get the ones my girls want for them.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic Tried the 36 MM and absolutely love how boss-like it looks. With it, I don’t even wear any bracelets. Just a pair of blingy earrings and a ring.
> View attachment 5628625


Loving all the Rolex eye candy on here! I love the green. Will go so well with malachite. 
It is interesting you are going bigger. I am looking to go smaller. I have a 36 yg day date and want a 28 date just rg stainless. I added it to hubby’s gift list and point out it will match my noeud. One of my coworkers wears sane watch and it looks so elegant on her. 
My husband barely wears his Rolex these days. He mostly wears a garmin watch I bought him last year using my work health spending dollars. He said all the other execs wear tracking watches at work. Work styles go in cycles and we seem to be in a sports cycle - tracking watches and running shoes with suits. So he has no interest in another Rolex at moment.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> You and me both @WingNut


Agree with @WingNut that I drool over  your pics too @EpiFanatic I especially can’t unsee those gorgeous watches of yours! Bad bad bad news for my wallet!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Love the combination, also the size of the watch is perfect!
> All the 3 big brand could use this photo for their website and magzine to boot their images!!
> Edit to add: big big congratulation on your new OP! Enjoy all the way!


Aww thank you @rosebean  you are way too kind and I appreciate your sweet words! I never thought I was a watch lover to begin with and now I am so enamored by them, especially the stainless steel (which is another shocker for me!). And, to top it all, I used to consider myself a purist when it came to mixing metals. But, I have no issues wearing a RG ring with my stainless steel watch! Who am I?


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Loving all the Rolex eye candy on here! I love the green. Will go so well with malachite.
> It is interesting you are going bigger. I am looking to go smaller. I have a 36 yg day date and want a 28 date just rg stainless. I added it to hubby’s gift list and point out it will match my noeud. One of my coworkers wears sane watch and it looks so elegant on her.
> My husband barely wears his Rolex these days. He mostly wears a garmin watch I bought him last year using my work health spending dollars. He said all the other execs wear tracking watches at work. Work styles go in cycles and we seem to be in a sports cycle - tracking watches and running shoes with suits. So he has no interest in another Rolex at moment.


Thank you @lynne_ross  28 and 31 are super chic and elegant imo. 36 is a complete surprise to me! I am dying to wear my green OP with my malachite pieces. And, you know those pictures are coming soon 

I completely understand. My husband is a complete fitness nut. The only watch he will wear is his Apple Watch. Every time I have broached the topic of getting him a watch, he looks like I have lost it so now I don’t even bother! Lol! This is the same guy who wears sneakers with his blazers to work and makes it look so darn sharp and well put together that I don’t give him any fashion advice. So, now I just buy what I love for moi


----------



## EpiFanatic

allanrvj said:


> Same. But in my head I was like, with this money I can get or a 20-motif in blue agate plus a bit more cash to buy the matching bracelet
> But yeah, a few years to save up for it


My YG equivalent would be my new studs.   Or stud project. I’m so bad at self control. If they call me and say we have one, I don’t know what I would do. 
What’s funny is this. I tried this one for the first time a couple of years ago. And I liked it but thought there was something wrong with me. How could I like such a big black watch. After a few years and 5 Rolexes later, I realize that I do actually like the watch, a lot. I keep going back to it in my head. So I guess it goes on my list. Really betraying VCA right now.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> Loving all the Rolex eye candy on here! I love the green. Will go so well with malachite.
> It is interesting you are going bigger. I am looking to go smaller. I have a 36 yg day date and want a 28 date just rg stainless. I added it to hubby’s gift list and point out it will match my noeud. One of my coworkers wears sane watch and it looks so elegant on her.
> My husband barely wears his Rolex these days. He mostly wears a garmin watch I bought him last year using my work health spending dollars. He said all the other execs wear tracking watches at work. Work styles go in cycles and we seem to be in a sports cycle - tracking watches and running shoes with suits. So he has no interest in another Rolex at moment.


The smaller watches are so beautiful and now that I’m wearing bigger ones I actually appreciate the more delicate look of the smaller one. I saw a vintage full RG DJ with MOP face that was just STUNNING. I was soooooo tempted even tho I was going for a 31 at the point. Just to say I think a 28 in everose and SS would be beautiful. Can’t wait to see.


----------



## allanrvj

EpiFanatic said:


> My YG equivalent would be my new studs.   Or stud project. I’m so bad at self control. If they call me and say we have one, I don’t know what I would do.
> What’s funny is this. I tried this one for the first time a couple of years ago. And I liked it but thought there was something wrong with me. How could I like such a big black watch. After a few years and 5 Rolexes later, I realize that I do actually like the watch, a lot. I keep going back to it in my head. So I guess it goes on my list. Really betraying VCA right now.
> 
> View attachment 5629161


Ugh. Want.


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> The smaller watches are so beautiful and now that I’m wearing bigger ones I actually appreciate the more delicate look of the smaller one. I saw a vintage full RG DJ with MOP face that was just STUNNING. I was soooooo tempted even tho I was going for a 31 at the point. Just to say I think a 28 in everose and SS would be beautiful. Can’t wait to see.


I use to have a small watch in high school. I am petite so I think it suits my frame more. But then with the big watch trend I jumped on it. I now just want variety. 
After all the watch talk I decided to wear my pasha c Cartier watch today that my parents got me when I graduated uni. Dark pic from leaving work today. I have not worn in over 5 years and forgot I had it. Really enjoyed wearing it again and will be adding to rotation. I need to figure out a better way to store my jewellery as I forget what I have now.


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> I use to have a small watch in high school. I am petite so I think it suits my frame more. But then with the big watch trend I jumped on it. I now just want variety.
> After all the watch talk I decided to wear my pasha c Cartier watch today that my parents got me when I graduated uni. Dark pic from leaving work today. I have not worn in over 5 years and forgot I had it. Really enjoyed wearing it again and will be adding to rotation. I need to figure out a better way to store my jewellery as I forget what I have now.
> 
> View attachment 5629352


I have the same one! I should dig it out. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> I use to have a small watch in high school. I am petite so I think it suits my frame more. But then with the big watch trend I jumped on it. I now just want variety.
> After all the watch talk I decided to wear my pasha c Cartier watch today that my parents got me when I graduated uni. Dark pic from leaving work today. I have not worn in over 5 years and forgot I had it. Really enjoyed wearing it again and will be adding to rotation. I need to figure out a better way to store my jewellery as I forget what I have now.
> 
> View attachment 5629352


Yes!  Put it back into your regular rotation. And you gotta be able to see it to remember to wear it. Totally my issue too.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes!  Put it back into your regular rotation. And you gotta be able to see it to remember to wear it. Totally my issue too.



Absolutely. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> I have the same one! I should dig it out. Thanks for the reminder


For sure dig out! I actually saw 2 woman wearing this watch when I was out shopping one day. It reminded me to wear it but then I forgot again. 
Now I just need to figure out how to clean it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

@eternallove4bag you are inspiring me with your gorgeous green Rolex!!! I love my Pearlmaster but I forget I have a SS Air King too (this is why I found VCA’s pink MOP disappointing - to me, *this* is Pink MOP!):





Also should let you guys know about these - now these are vintage (‘70s, I think) Rolexes which have had their faces replaced. Glenn Bradford in Southampton, he explained it to us but I forget the details. However, they are comparatively expensive:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> @eternallove4bag you are inspiring me with your gorgeous green Rolex!!! I love my Pearlmaster but I forget I have a SS Air King too (this is why I found VCA’s pink MOP disappointing - to me, *this* is Pink MOP!):
> 
> View attachment 5631535
> 
> 
> 
> Also should let you guys know about these - now these are vintage (‘70s, I think) Rolexes which have had their faces replaced. Glenn Bradford in Southampton, he explained it to us but I forget the details. However, they are comparatively expensive:
> 
> View attachment 5631539
> View attachment 5631540


That really is the epitome of pink MOP @Notorious Pink Gorgeous! I am so obsessed with my green OP! My entire account is turning green


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes!!!   I am the worst. A black 36 datejust with batons looked fabulous on my daughter and I almost bought it for her.  But then I reminded myself that she is a high school senior and I’m not giving her a Rolex until she graduates from college. Her father got her into vintage watches and I am getting her into Rolex.
> Here are my blue 31s just to see the color.  Later I’ll post one of daughter’s faves. It’s a weird combo.
> 
> View attachment 5628846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628847


I love love the Tiffany blue dial.  So fabulous.  It’s on my maybe wish list but I already have 3 watches so adding 4th is questionable.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> I love love the Tiffany blue dial.  So fabulous.  It’s on my maybe wish list but I already have 3 watches so adding 4th is questionable.


I know. These candy colors are so tempting aren’t they?


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> @eternallove4bag you are inspiring me with your gorgeous green Rolex!!! I love my Pearlmaster but I forget I have a SS Air King too (this is why I found VCA’s pink MOP disappointing - to me, *this* is Pink MOP!):
> 
> View attachment 5631535
> 
> 
> 
> Also should let you guys know about these - now these are vintage (‘70s, I think) Rolexes which have had their faces replaced. Glenn Bradford in Southampton, he explained it to us but I forget the details. However, they are comparatively expensive:
> 
> View attachment 5631539
> View attachment 5631540





EpiFanatic said:


> I know. These candy colors are so tempting aren’t they?


Yes it’s like a fun colored watch for casual dress down days.  All my watch dials are white


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Yes it’s like a fun colored watch for casual dress down days.  All my watch dials are white


Missy then you need one of these candies. Sorry am trying to enable. A stainless steel with a bold color would make all your WG pieces pop. What would be your top color choice?  I’m kinda leaning toward red for you.


----------



## krawford

This is my Foundrae heavy Belcher chain choker with pave sister hooks. I bought this last year and had them extend it an inch. I just recently sent it in to have the original plain gold hooks exchange for the pave ones. I am very happy how it turned out and have been wearing it quite often.  It is not as big of a chain as it looks in the picture.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Missy then you need one of these candies. Sorry am trying to enable. A stainless steel with a bold color would make all your WG pieces pop. What would be your top color choice?  I’m kinda leaning toward red for you.


I think it’s probably going to make the list.  I would get the Tiffany blue of course or the pink.  Such great colors for my WG stacks


----------



## A bottle of Red

Just got this beautiful book from Graff and thought of you @BigAkoya


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Just got this beautiful book from Graff and thought of you @BigAkoya
> 
> View attachment 5657596


I love that!  Such a glamorous look!  Thank you for sharing.
I actually never think of Graff when I am buying colored gemstones, but I need to check them out.

By the way, a friend of mine recently purchased a WG diamond cross from Graff, the large one I think.  I was really able to take time to stare at the diamonds (vs. being at a boutique).  The diamonds are quite beautiful,  well cut, super sparkly, and very white.

I am sure you're still loving your gorgeous Twombly pieces!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> I love that!  Such a glamorous look!  Thank you for sharing.
> I actually never think of Graff when I am buying colored gemstones, but I need to check them out.
> 
> By the way, a friend of mine recently purchased a WG diamond cross from Graff, the large one I think.  I was really able to take time to stare at the diamonds (vs. being at a boutique).  The diamonds are quite beautiful,  well cut, super sparkly, and very white.
> 
> I am sure you're still loving your gorgeous Twombly pieces!


Yes I love them and I'm sure your friend's cross is stunning!
I had the opportunity a while ago to see some ruby/diamond pieces at Graff and they were breathtaking


----------



## _Moravia_

A bottle of Red said:


> Just got this beautiful book from Graff and thought of you @BigAkoya
> 
> View attachment 5657596



Is this a catalogue or a monograph on Graff? Beautiful cover - and Graff is certainly one of the greats in high end jewelry.


----------



## A bottle of Red

_Moravia_ said:


> Is this a catalogue or a monograph on Graff? Beautiful cover - and Graff is certainly one of the greats in high end jewelry.


Not a catalogue, it's a thin hardcover book with beautiful photos showcasing some of their sapphire, ruby, emerald and yellow diamond high jewelry


----------



## Eliza_Bowen

000 said:


> I love Buccellati--the metalwork and etching are, quite literally,  brilliant. I am usually shy about posting but these designs deserve more love on the forum:
> View attachment 5441304


These are so beautiful on you! I just ordered mine and I'm so excited.


----------



## AKCHL

krawford said:


> This is my Foundrae heavy Belcher chain choker with pave sister hooks. I bought this last year and had them extend it an inch. I just recently sent it in to have the original plain gold hooks exchange for the pave ones. I am very happy how it turned out and have been wearing it quite often.  It is not as big of a chain as it looks in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5634318


Love it! Foundrae is amazing, both in design and quality. I have two Foundrae  pieces on today with VCA.


----------



## DeryaHm

Notorious Pink said:


> @eternallove4bag you are inspiring me with your gorgeous green Rolex!!! I love my Pearlmaster but I forget I have a SS Air King too (this is why I found VCA’s pink MOP disappointing - to me, *this* is Pink MOP!):
> 
> View attachment 5631535
> 
> 
> 
> Also should let you guys know about these - now these are vintage (‘70s, I think) Rolexes which have had their faces replaced. Glenn Bradford in Southampton, he explained it to us but I forget the details. However, they are comparatively expensive:
> 
> View attachment 5631539
> View attachment 5631540


Thank you lol tpf is just helping me run down my Christmas list today!


----------



## RitaLA

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much!  You know my style perfectly!   This is Steve Quick Jeweler who sells designer brands, including Omi Prive.  I am certain this ring is made by Omi Prive.  I looked at almost the exact same ring setting.  Omi Prive wins a lot of AGTA jewelry awards on his designs.
> 
> Below is the ring I looked at.  It is only 7.35 cts though, so a bit smaller than the one you posted.
> I love this ring... I think.   My one concern is the use of Paraibas as accent stones.  With colored gemstone rings, I usually like for the center stone to be the star.  I prefer the side accent stones to be diamonds only (preferably mixed cuts to give it character vs. all boring round diamonds).  However, in this ring, my husband loves the little Paraiba accents, and he thinks that's what make the ring unique and pop.  These accents are signature Omi Prive.
> 
> If you like his designs, here is the Omi Prive Look Book which carries his larger pieces: https://omiprive.com/look-book/
> 
> There are a few other Paraiba rings in the Look Book.  My husband loves the pear-cut Paraiba ring with matching Paraiba halo.  If you browse the Look Book, it will show the unique use of color in Omi Prive designs.
> 
> By the way, in case you also like this style...
> I tried on the pink sapphire ring too.  It was gorgeous, but I'm not a bright pink sapphire gal; it's too frou frou for me.  I think we discussed this and girly-girl butterfly rings.   Hmmm... it's me for sure... I think instead of man-ing up, maybe I need to girly-girl up!  .   The pink sapphire ring is stunning for ladies who love bright pink sapphires.  I posted a photo of that ring below as well in case you like this stuff.  It was $200K as I recall.  I love how he uses French cut baguettes on the shank; it's beautiful.
> 
> One final comment... see Omi Prive's use of double claw prongs?  I used to hate claw prongs.  However, I have a blue zircon and tsavorite ring from Omi Prive that has double-claws.  I love that ring! Hence, it has since changed my mind on double claw prongs.  They are so delicate, very subtle, barley there.  All you see is the stone.
> 
> I can't believe you posted the ring above!  That made me smile.  Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 5588518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OMG! This Paraiba ring is to die for. If this is what you're considering and if they are from Brazil, grab them. Brazilian Paraiba tourmalines are rare these days. Spectacular!


----------



## stephbb9

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much!  You know my style perfectly!   This is Steve Quick Jeweler who sells designer brands, including Omi Prive.  I am certain this ring is made by Omi Prive.  I looked at almost the exact same ring setting.  Omi Prive wins a lot of AGTA jewelry awards on his designs.
> 
> Below is the ring I looked at.  It is only 7.35 cts though, so a bit smaller than the one you posted.
> I love this ring... I think.   My one concern is the use of Paraibas as accent stones.  With colored gemstone rings, I usually like for the center stone to be the star.  I prefer the side accent stones to be diamonds only (preferably mixed cuts to give it character vs. all boring round diamonds).  However, in this ring, my husband loves the little Paraiba accents, and he thinks that's what make the ring unique and pop.  These accents are signature Omi Prive.
> 
> If you like his designs, here is the Omi Prive Look Book which carries his larger pieces: https://omiprive.com/look-book/
> 
> There are a few other Paraiba rings in the Look Book.  My husband loves the pear-cut Paraiba ring with matching Paraiba halo.  If you browse the Look Book, it will show the unique use of color in Omi Prive designs.
> 
> By the way, in case you also like this style...
> I tried on the pink sapphire ring too.  It was gorgeous, but I'm not a bright pink sapphire gal; it's too frou frou for me.  I think we discussed this and girly-girl butterfly rings.   Hmmm... it's me for sure... I think instead of man-ing up, maybe I need to girly-girl up!  .   The pink sapphire ring is stunning for ladies who love bright pink sapphires.  I posted a photo of that ring below as well in case you like this stuff.  It was $200K as I recall.  I love how he uses French cut baguettes on the shank; it's beautiful.
> 
> One final comment... see Omi Prive's use of double claw prongs?  I used to hate claw prongs.  However, I have a blue zircon and tsavorite ring from Omi Prive that has double-claws.  I love that ring! Hence, it has since changed my mind on double claw prongs.  They are so delicate, very subtle, barley there.  All you see is the stone.
> 
> I can't believe you posted the ring above!  That made me smile.  Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 5588518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow! These colors!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just got this Verdura Pebble bracelet in Moonstone. It literally glows. It has so much life.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Just got this Verdura Pebble bracelet in Moonstone. It literally glows. It has so much life.
> 
> View attachment 5678519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678521


It's beautiful! Wear it well and in good health and happiness


----------



## sassification

etoupebirkin said:


> Just got this Verdura Pebble bracelet in Moonstone. It literally glows. It has so much life.
> 
> View attachment 5678519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678521


I love this on you!


----------

